#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-01
<go8765432> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, Failed!
<insulin> Здравствуйте! Пропали все локальные диски на ноутбуке, сьёмные носитили не подключаются. Недавно восстанавливал груб. Может кто что подскажет?
<[Raiden]> причину я незнаю. Локальные можно вписа в fstab
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> если они исчезли из системы, а не вообще
<insulin> Жосткий 1, был разбит на 2 нтфс и файловую систему под убунту
<insulin> невидно только нтфс
<[Raiden]> руками пробуй смонтировать
<[Raiden]> если будет ругань - погугли
<insulin> Ладно, спасибо)
<insulin> точно, в fstab только файловая система с swap
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию так и есть, оно через удев\девайскит может ещё монтироваться
<User739[web]> etc/fstab изменил не грузится графически режим
<User739[web]> что делать?
<User739[web]> народ помогите!
<User739[web]> есть кто
<User739[web]> народ
<Mavron> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Mavron> Всем привет!
<go8765432> ку
<Mavron> у кого нибудь есть нормальный драйвер rtl8192se ?
<Mavron> а то с сайта риалтека не хочет качаться ((
<Mavron> а какой в нете нашел, он ужастно кривоватый...
<Mavron> мдя, неужели нет исходников ни у кого? Или подскажите как можно вырвать драйвера из убунты ?
<The_MEk> а в чём трабла?
<The_MEk> Mavron: в чём проблема то?
<Mavron> дело в следующем, что на убунте 11.04 (10.10) точно есть драйвера на wifi карту мою, а как их вырвать от туда, что бы на другой дистр поставить не знаю... А драйвера которые нашел в нете (сорцы) глючат, практически любой дистр( arch, fedora, rmxfedora 14,15) в критикал уходит
<arinov2> Mavron: модель карты
<Mavron> realtek rtl8192
<The_MEk> это не та карта
<The_MEk> реалтек8192 это обычная сетевуха
<The_MEk> не вафля
<stix> ку народ!
<arinov2> хахах
<arinov2> e
<arinov2> у меня такая же карта
<arinov2> и работает она на всех дистрах
<Mavron> realtek rtl8192se )
<arinov2> особенно насчет арча - клевета
<Mavron> точно, а когда ее ставлю, она заводится только не долго
<arinov2> Mavron: ты чувак аур осиль, там лежит драйвер rtl8192se
<arinov2> поставь нетворк менеджер и работай
<arinov2> карта старая кстати
<Mavron> да и недобук тоже не новый ))
<The_MEk> :) блин номер перепутал
<Mavron> arinov2: да в том то и дело, что арч поставил, гном3 прикрутил, поставил нетворкманагер и такая ерунда происходит (периодичность разная, от 1 до 40 минут)
<arinov2> Mavron: я с этой картой два года работаю
<The_MEk> а ты уверен что это сетевуха в критикал уводит?
<stix> ядро какое?
<Mavron> другого варианта нет, до того как wifi драйвера поставил все было супер, на обычччной сетевке работал на ура
<The_MEk> ну может не сам модуль глюкает, а софтина, с ним работающая
<Mavron> sti: хз, последнее что могут предложить репы арча
<arinov2> вот на этом компе у меня дома она как раз и работает => jillsmitt__
<Mavron> а он где нибудь лог этого ведет ?
<arinov2> все сообщения попадают в лог, пошарь kernel
<stix> dmesg смотрел?
<Mavron> кто такой dmesg ? ... не сильно разбираюсь в линуксе, начинающий....
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> тут канал арчлинукса?
<stix> хахах
<arinov2> Mavron: убирай из фразы archlinux префикс arch
<Mavron> ссори, но на аlinux молчат все, а тут народ хоть какой то ))
<Mavron> arinov2: ок
<stix> linux без apt-get ))
<arinov2> линукс без apt но с pacman
<stix> +1
<Mavron> dmesg понял что за штука, сегодня попробую )
<arinov2> Mavron: грепай сообщение dmesg, а то три дня просидишь там
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> кто прикручивал DS 3512 к линуксу по sas
<sharikoff> у?
<Mavron> блин, инет пропадал
<arinov2> Mavron: а мой висит себе jillsmitt__
<arinov2> может у тебя проблемы с wifi точкой?
<Mavron> работает исправно
<Mavron> проверяд
<Mavron> *проверял
<Mavron> проблема скорее всего в сетевой или подскажите какой нибудь ман по вырезанию лишнего из ubuntu 11.04
<arinov2> Mavron: это один и тот же драйвер
<stix> Mavron: поставь 10.10
<ur5imw> ау! люди !
<zizitop> где люди?
<ur5imw>  вечером в одно и тоже время пропадает адсл  инет
<ur5imw>   уменьшаю скорость на порту с 6 до 2 М работается нормально....
<arinov2> ur5imw: звони провайдеру
<ur5imw>  предпологаю что появляется помеха в это время от освещения.... 70 метров воздушки
<ur5imw> .. звоню
<ur5imw>  и нет результата
<arinov2> а мы чем можем помочь?
<ur5imw> .....  может ли  освещение является источником помехи ?
<arinov2> ...... нет
<ur5imw>  а лдс не мешаьют?
<ur5imw>  диапазон  инета 0-1 Мгц , Лдс серут   очень хорошо как раз в этом участке диапазона
<arinov2> ты че проблему создаешь?
<ur5imw> .... я хочу ее решить
<arinov2> на ровном месте
<ur5imw>  мне уже проблемы с инетом надоели
<ur5imw>  но нет возможности менять провайдера
<arinov2> вот эту проблему тебе и надо решить
<stix> не у тебя одного
<ur5imw> arinov2 какую имено?
<arinov2> купить нормальный инет
<ur5imw> :)
<ur5imw>  нет такой возможности..... технической
<ur5imw> частный сектор и оптику вести ни кто не будет
<arinov2> ur5imw: поставь 4 тарелки
<Mavron> народ, а vpn виндовый подключается по порту 1723 ?
<Mavron> vpn клиент
<ur5imw>   arinov2: .... слшком дорогой инет
<arinov2> и теперь канал убунты приходит на помощь: у тебя нет возможности купить нормальный инет? нет возможности протянуть провода? ты живешь в частном секторе? тогда мы идем к вам1
<ur5imw> arinov2: приходи....:-D
<arinov2> и че делать?
<arinov2> люмены ловить по огороду бегать?
<ur5imw>   если дойдеш до такого состояния , то можно будет и ловить:)
<MagicLover> Привет.
<MagicLover> Совсем забыл как mount --bind в fstab прописать.
<ur5imw>  инет нормальный и устраивал, но  в последнее время     появилась проблема....
<MagicLover> Отмена вопроса. Подобрал нужные слова для поиска. А  то всё не мог сформулировать. :)
<stolzus> ur5imw: 3G модем юзай, как я
<arinov2> stolzus: производитель девайса какой скажи
<arinov2> а то х@#$ю купит
<stolzus> ur5imw: и не пиши многоточия, тут это не принято
<stolzus> у меня мегафон-модем, девайс E1550
<stolzus> 700 р, 10 Гб на большой скорости (на 2G стабльно круглые сутки, на 3G только с 01 до 13:00
<ur5imw> stolzus:  я уже прошел эту стадию развития
<weise> Здорово. А какой по дефолту порт в remote desktop?
<stolzus> молодец :)
<ur5imw>  stolzus: и тебе того же желаю  закинуть  модем и провести провода
<weise> thanks
<weise> ((
<shtacson> Че хнычешь?
<weise> А какой по дефолту порт в remote desktop?
<stolzus> мне это сделать ещё проблематичней, я узнавал
<ur5imw> stolzus: значит тебе не повезло, но повезет обязательно:)
<aleksei> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> ку, вот и отпуск
<sharikoff_> SAPetrovich, тут?
<sharikoff_> skai, тут?
<aleksei> Sergey_IT, круто тебе, а у меня сегодня как раз закончился отпуск (((
<Sergey_IT> aleksei, сочувствую
<Alagos> Подскажите, а жаббер на убунту локальный поднять можно?
<stolzus> Alagos: если ты про сервак, то отчего бы и нет :)
<Alagos> stolzus: Да, именно про него :) А там логирование файлов есть? Кто что кому скинул... И как бы его так сделать, что бы всех было видно кто там есть :)
<stolzus> да вы, батенька, с дурными намеренями затеваете это дело :)
<stolzus> не в курсе, правда. гугли, я думаю это изученая область
<Alagos> Ну чего же с дурными? Просто корпоративное что то поднять думаю, а там без логирования всего происходящего никак...
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<inkvizitor68sl> передача файлов происходит по p2p
<sharikoff_> ставь опенфайр
<t3chn0ph0b> qq
<sharikoff_> он умеет логгировать
<Alagos> А что это такое, вообще? А то я маны по установке жаббера смотрел - так и не понял что это такое...
<Alagos> Так может тогда вообще не нужен жабер? Ставить сразу xmpp?
<t3chn0ph0b> qq
<t3chn0ph0b> проверка кодировки ^_^
<t3chn0ph0b> напишите что-нить. проверяю кодировку.
<Alagos> t3chn0ph0b:  пройдено :)
<t3chn0ph0b> спасибо
<sharikoff_> Alagos, xmpp это протокол джаббера
<sharikoff_> как для веб http
<sharikoff_> разберись сначала
<User012[web]> ребята проблема звгрузки в etc/fstab что делатЬ???
<Alagos> sharikoff_: понятно, что ничего не понятно :) Пошел курить что да как, спасибо за наводку :)
<Alagos> User012[web]: подробно описать, для начала
<arinov2> User012[web]: fstab на пасторг
<sharikoff_> на дыбу =)
<arinov2> на мыло
<sharikoff_> на кол посадить
<sharikoff_> первое дело
<User012[web]> .dev/sda2/ clean, 166155/8404992 files, 3657166/33601280 blocks
<sharikoff_> маладетс
<sharikoff_> еще 3 раза напиши и у тя все заработает
<User012[web]> init: udev-fallback-graphicks
<User012[web]> main process (789) terminated with status 1
<User012[web]> mounlail: файловая система не может быть смонтирована
<User012[web]> mountall mount прервана со статусом 32
<User012[web]> точка монтирования не существует
<User012[web]> ребят НТФС  хотел прикрепить на авто ... перегрузил и все в никакую не грузит
<User012[web]> что делать?
<arinov2> теперь строчку из фстаб
<arinov2> которая описывает параметры нтфс раздела
<User012[web]> где ее взять ?
<arinov2> тут же четко сказано - точка монтирования не существует
<arinov2> в файле фстаб
<User012[web]> какая команда выводит?
<arinov2> ты на фига лез если ничего не знаешь об этом?
<User012[web]> я по инструкции делал .
<arinov2> понятное дело, и вписал точку монтирования из инструкции, а не своб
<User012[web]> но видать не суждено (((
<arinov2> свою
<User012[web]> да наверное так((
<User012[web]> помогите а...((
<arinov2> User012[web]: файл fstab открой, выпиши сюда строчку описывающую параметры ntfs раздела
<User012[web]> команду какую выполнить
<User012[web]> тут предложено пропустить или М для ручного востановления
<arinov2> пропустишь - загрузишься
<User012[web]> пропустил
<User012[web]> Recovery menu
<User012[web]> вышло
<User012[web]> Resume.clean.dpkg.failsafex.fsck.grub.
<User012[web]> root.netroot
<User012[web]> куда зайти?
<User012[web]> <arinov2> в какое меню зайти?
<arinov2> User012[web]: вот сюда зайди и прочитай до конца, потом продолжим http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/mount/mount04.html
<arinov2> выбора у тебя все равно нет
<arinov2> я тебя сейчас заставлю много чего прочитать
<arinov2> ты полностью в моей власти теперь
<User012[web]> все прочел
<arinov2> хорошо
<User012[web]> что дальше ?
<arinov2> ответь на вопрос
<User012[web]> ?
<arinov2> у меня 4 диска sata, на первых двух по 3 раздела ext4 и 1 swap, на вторых двух по 2 раздела ext4 и по два раздела ntfs на каждом
<arinov2> какая файловая сисема на разделе /dev/sdb3?
<User012[web]> и ?
<User012[web]> ext4
<arinov2> а на разделе /dev/sdc4?
<User012[web]> а что это за раздел ?
<User012[web]> sdc4???
<arinov2> ты не можешь определить?
<User012[web]> swap
<User012[web]> наверное
<arinov2> sda - первый сата диск, sdb - второй сата диск, sdc - третий и тд.. по форме sdX, где X - буква латинского алфавита от a до z
<User012[web]> понял
<arinov2> sdXN, где X - см. выше, а N - номер раздела на диске, есть целое число от 1
<arinov2> при этом mbr дисков указывается без цифры раздела
<arinov2> тоесть mbr 3его диска сата будет /dev/sdc
<arinov2> а второй раздел третьего диска сата есть /dev/sdc2
<User012[web]> ясно
<arinov2> так если тебе все ясно, че ты напортачил в такой простой фигне как fstab чувак?
<User012[web]> так ты мне тут объяснил что да как а в фстаб я залез по инструкции
<arinov2> теперь, когда ты получил великие знаний богов кобола или и еще раз прочти статью про fstab, потом выпиши сюда строчку из своего fstab, в которой ты описал параметры для ntfs раздела
<arinov2> я тебе переписал сюда инструкцию
<arinov2> пожалей мои усталые пальцы
<arinov2> вероятно к этому времени тебе уже консультации не понадобятся
<User012[web]> у меня тут рековери меню вышло
<User012[web]> что грузить именно?
<arinov2> давай так, в эти дебри не лезь
<arinov2> грузи liveCD, открывай свой диск, на котором у тебя убунту стоит
<User012[web]> sume.clean.dpkg.failsafex.fsck.grub.> root.netroot
<arinov2> перезапускайся с лайв
<User012[web]> лайв от венды пойдет?
<arinov2> нет
<User012[web]> на установочном убунте есть?
<arinov2> есть
 * arinov2 люди умеют себя мучить
<User012[web]> на установочном убунте есть?
<arinov2> tcnm
<arinov2> есть
<User012[web]> если удалить в  фстаб все что я написал ??? загрузиться?
<arinov2> не надо удалять
<arinov2> надо исправлять
<android> Всем привет! Подскажите, плиз, как в Убунте версии 10.04 LTS подключить видеокамеру через Canon MV700 через интерфейс 1394?
<stolzus> android: этот вопрос легче решить гуглом
<android> Попробую
<arinov2> android:
<arinov2> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%83+1394+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=YCo&channel=fs&source=hp&q=%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82+%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE+1394+ubuntu&pbx=1&oq=%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82+%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE+1
<arinov2> 394+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=24926l29495l0l29889l20l8l2l0l0l3l2731l4923l3-1.0.2.1.9-1l5l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a69ad8ad395f2acd&biw=1440&bih=734
<arinov2> охохо
<arinov2> гугл
<android> Пасиб, посмотрю!
<stolzus> arinov2: а если объявлен раздел через extended, то количество разделов может не соответствовать номерам
<arinov2> stolzus: +1 после расширения
<stolzus> во всяком случае судя по GParted
<arinov2> расширенный раздел нумеруется тоже и дальше по порядку
<stolzus> ага
<arinov2> stolzus: спасибо за напоминание
<stolzus> не, это я к тому, чтобы User012[web] не накуролесил чего-нибудь навскидку :)
<arinov2> велика вероятность, что если там была семерка то раздел расширенный
<User012[web]> фстаб может повлиять на работу dvd?
<stolzus> а то они ведь такие. эти юзервебы с номерами
<arinov2> User012[web]: зависит от того, что ты туда напишешь
<User012[web]> убунту пытаюсь загрузить с диска
<User012[web]> лайв
<User012[web]> в левом углу моргает палочка)))
<User012[web]> и все
<arinov2> fstab на начальную загрузку компа никак не может повлиять
<android> Kino на гноме нормально работать будет?
<arinov2> нормально будет, удовлетвори зависимости главное при установке
<android> Кого???
<arinov2> Kino
<android> Какие зависимости???
<arinov2> любые
<android> ЖВ
<arinov2> android: http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/3
<android> Ладно, дальше сам!
<arinov2> какие говорит зависимости, там список длиннее моей руки
<stolzus> шрифт поменьше сделай, чтобы рука длинней казалась
<arinov2> или руку удлинить
<arinov2> чтобы шрифт десять раз не настраивать
<stolzus> да, забыл термин только
<User012[web]> <arinov2> восстановить систему?
<User012[web]> как называется лайв ?
<arinov2> ты диск воткни с которого ставил
<User012[web]> вот воткнул
<arinov2> загрузился с него?
<User012[web]> да
<User012[web]> установить убунту
<arinov2> не надо устанавивать
<User012[web]> раздел какой ?
<arinov2> надо просто загрузиться
<User012[web]> загрузился
<User012[web]> выбрал русский
<arinov2> первый пункт
<User012[web]> первый пункт усьатовить убунту
<User012[web]> 2 проверить на наличие ошибок СИДИ
<User012[web]> 3 проверить память
<User012[web]> 4 Загруз. с первого жесткого диска
<arinov2> а попробовать там есть?
<User012[web]> 5 восстановить систему
<arinov2> установить это второй пункт
<User012[web]> у меня убунту 11.94
<User012[web]> 04
<User012[web]> сори
<Whitesquall> ого )
<User012[web]> так что востановить систему ? туда зайти ?
<arinov2> нет
<arinov2> зайди в "попробовать без установки"
<User012[web]> тут нет такого
<User012[web]> (((
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Whitesquall> привет
<arinov2> User012[web]: возьми любой другой диск, где есть
<User012[web]> у меня только 11.04
<arinov2> netinstall?
<User012[web]> да
<arinov2> понятно все
<User012[web]> что?
<arinov2> тот комп, с которого ты сейчас сидишь, открывай slax.org, дергай образ для флешки 256мб
<arinov2> по инструкции сделай себе загрузочную флешку
<arinov2> пригодится в будущем косяки исправлять
<User012[web]> комп ведовс 7 стоит
<arinov2> как закончишь скажу че дальше делать
<User012[web]> <Whitesquall есть ли другой выход ?
<User012[web]> с нэтом напряг
<User012[web]> лимит у мя
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: а в чём проблема-то?
<User012[web]> вчера Ntfs не правильно прикрутил на автомат
<User012[web]> etc/fstab испортил
<arinov2> Whitesquall: ему надо отредактировать /etc/fstab
<User012[web]> теперь не грузит
<arinov2> по идее можно из консоли текущей системы
<Whitesquall> так через груб выставить вместно initrd баш, да перемонтировать корень на запись... но, тут надо работать в консоли )
<User012[web]> установочный не понадобится7
<User012[web]> 7?
<User012[web]> ???
<shtacson> ????
<Whitesquall> ну, раз у тебя там нет лайв версии, то зачем он?
<User012[web]> тут есть востановить систему
<User012[web]> для чего она ?
<Whitesquall> понятия не имею, я сто лет подобными вещами не пользовался )
<arinov2> полное уничтожение корневой файловой системы и установка новой
<User012[web]> оооооо только не это
<The_MEk> грузишь лайв
<User012[web]> нет
<Whitesquall> нету, нету лайва
<User012[web]> нет у меня
<The_MEk> устанновочный откуда брал
<User012[web]> в главном меню есть Разметка дисков
<The_MEk> как устанавливал?
<The_MEk> или ты счас под той системой?
<arinov2> в таком случае прерывание загрузки краба - единственный способ и режим восставновления который предлагает система
<User012[web]> устанавливал просто .. скачал 11.04 с нэта
<The_MEk> ну дык оно и есть лайв
<User012[web]> тут нет лайва
<The_MEk> только в начале там можно выбрать устанавливать систему или загрузить с диска
<The_MEk> по какой ссылке качал? как образ называется?
<User012[web]> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<The_MEk> аа
<The_MEk> любитель экзотики :)
<The_MEk> там есть режим восстановления
<The_MEk> запускается под командной строкой
<User012[web]> есть
<The_MEk> там пишешь sudo nano /путь до файла fstab твоей системы
<User012[web]> тут предлогает выбрать стройство в качестве корневой системы
<User012[web]> ??
<The_MEk> и редактируешь, путём стирания своей строчки с ntfs
<The_MEk> ну на каком устройстве у тебя корень?
<User012[web]> dev/sda2 вроде
<arinov2> The_MEk: удачи, чувак
<User012[web]> есть еще не использовать корневую файловую систему
<The_MEk> ну тебе ж нужно вылечить fstab?
<User012[web]> да
<The_MEk> вот и впиши туда тот раздел, на котором у тебя корень лежит
<The_MEk> например (скорее всего) /dev/sda1
<The_MEk> если не разбивал на разделы
<User012[web]> я разбил
<User744[web]> всем привет))) Ребят объясните как зарегистрироваться в этом чате и как зайти через клиент?
<The_MEk> и не ставил на оставшееся свободное место
<User012[web]> у меня своп вроде первый
<The_MEk> ну тогда вспоминай где оно
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: /dev/sda2 у тебя корень, если я вчера тебе помогал )
<The_MEk> ИМХО своп оптимально хранить посередине физического диска
<The_MEk> а не вначале
<User012[web]> все зашел  в sd2
<User744[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<stolzus> User744[web]: зарегистрироваться не в чате, а на сервере. /NickServ Help Register
<Whitesquall> и плакать, что всё пропало, когда по ошибке перенаправишь всё в /dev/sda, а там первым разделом, например корень, а не своп
<User012[web]> <Whitesquall> я зашел в sd2
<User012[web]> что дальше?
<The_MEk> хз
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: а что у тебя там сейчас хоть отображается? )
<zizitop> сказки для девочек. корень не может подмонтироваться свопом
<The_MEk> первым разделом делаю бут, потом рут, потом вар, затем своп и хоум
<zizitop> как и любой другой раздел
<User012[web]> фиолетовый пустой экран и снизу строка в которой #
<The_MEk> nano /etc/fstab
<arinov2> первым разделом делают свап
<arinov2> вторым бут, рут и тд
<User012[web]> rxnm
<User012[web]> есть
<Whitesquall> zizitop: дело не в монтировании, когда у тебя первым разделом на диске расположен своп, есть шансы спасти всё, когда ты по ошибке перенаправил вывод в диск
<User012[web]> вышел черный экран с ГНУ НАНО 2.2.6
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: /etc/fstab открылся? )
<User012[web]> да
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: что ты там исправлял вчера?
<zizitop> Whitesquall: если ты допускаешь такие ошибки, тебя уже ничто не спасёт :)
<User012[web]> добавил  4 строки вниз
<Whitesquall> zizitop: ну а ты глуп, если ты считаешь, что никогда не допустишь такой ошибки )
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: закомментируй их, поставь вначале их знак решётки #
<User012[web]>  zizitop человек мне помогает ... по крайней мере все работает
<arinov2> да погоди коментировать
<arinov2> сразу исправь
<User012[web]> как изменить его
<Whitesquall> что там за строчки хоть добавил? :)
<User012[web]> то что ты давал ссылку
<User012[web]> там так и добавил
<User012[web]> только чужой UUID
<User012[web]> ))
<User012[web]> Whitesquall так с чего начать?
<User012[web]> тут снизу горячие клавиши есть
<User012[web]> G X O J R W Y V K U C T
<Whitesquall> удали тогда UUID и напиши туда /dev/sda5
<User232[web]> Hi )))
<User012[web]> а как назад вернуть то что удалил
<User012[web]> я там нужную строку удалил
<|Amblnb|> Ctrl+z
<Whitesquall> попробуй ctrl+U
<User012[web]> не реагируют
<|Amblnb|> Ну если сохранить то канешно )
<User012[web]> stopped signal nano etc/fstab
<Whitesquall> выйди и запусти заново ))
<Whitesquall> fg набери
<|Amblnb|> Там может быть создался скрытый файл в конце расширения которого стоит ~
<Whitesquall> ты небось ctrl+z нажал? Это саспенд процесса, если нет обработчика в команде
<Whitesquall> *в утилите
<User012[web]> да ктрл+з
<User012[web]> нажал
<User012[web]> фг
<User012[web]> нажал
<Whitesquall> вернулся nano?
<User012[web]> но назад не вернул текст который я удалил
<User012[web]> да вернулся
<User012[web]> но назад не вернул текст который я удалил
<Whitesquall> выйди из нано, только не сохраняй ничего, нажми ctrl+X и N
<Whitesquall> запусти заново )
<User012[web]> у тя вчера остался мой фстаб
<|Amblnb|> Нажимай Alt+F2 потом gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Whitesquall> проснулся, нет у него запущенных иксов
<|Amblnb|> о_О
<User012[web]> так то что я вчера написал просто тупо удалить и все ?
<User012[web]> те 4 строки
<Whitesquall> ты целых 4 строки написал?
<Whitesquall> там, наверно всего-то одна должна быть )
<User012[web]> да))
<|Amblnb|> Если они были в этом чате то всё уже в логах на сайте
<User012[web]> я по инстркции сделал
<User012[web]> которую ты дал
<Whitesquall> ох.. там всего-то надо было добавить одну строчку..
<|Amblnb|> Лучше сразу при установке ОСи всё указать вручную и наглядно, чем потом в фстабе копатся..
<Whitesquall> закомментируй все добавленные кроме той, где есть ntfs-3g, удалять не надо, вдруг что-то не то удалишь ещё
<User012[web]> а как закоментироать?
<Whitesquall> знак # в самом начале нужной строки поставь
<The_MEk> если мне память не изменяет в fstab решётки не помогают :)
<Whitesquall> тогда бы у меня давно у всех матюгалось на комментарии в духе: # swap was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<User012[web]> у меня тут решетка перед #windows стоит
<|Amblnb|> Щас узнаем ))
<Whitesquall> это комментарий
<Whitesquall> чёрт, пальцы заплетаются
<User012[web]> удалить 7
<Whitesquall> нет
<User012[web]> ?? УДАЛИТЬ решетку перед виндовс?
<|Amblnb|> Уже 7 строк? о_О
<Whitesquall> нет!
<User012[web]> почему ?
<User012[web]> я ее вчера дописал
<|Amblnb|> Решотка почти тоже что и удаление в корзину
<Whitesquall> ох...
<User012[web]> что я не пойму
<User012[web]> один говорит что решетку удали а другой что нет
<User012[web]> так что делать  с теми 4 строками
<User012[web]> ???
<Whitesquall> поставь перед всеми знак комментария! то есть решётку!
<Whitesquall> и сохрани!
<User012[web]> так на верхних 8 тоже стоят решетки)
<Whitesquall> главное, что не стояли там, где их не должно быть
<User012[web]> reboot не слушаетт меня
<Whitesquall> а не должно быть их там, где их не было в /etc/fstab у тебя вчера )
<User012[web]> ясно
<User012[web]> только у тебя есть та ссылка
<User012[web]> я уже не помню
<Whitesquall> я уже потерял её
<User012[web]> были там решетки или нет
<Amblnb> Логи почитайте за вчера )
<Whitesquall> User012[web]: killall init , ты всё равно с болванки загрузился
<User012[web]> ну
<Amblnb> выдерни шнур, выдави диск ))
<User012[web]> перед ntfs-3g users  ставить комент ?
<Whitesquall> там у тебя через UUID
<Whitesquall> ?
<User012[web]> да
<Whitesquall> удали UUID и этот длинный номер и напиши вместо этого /dev/sda5
<User311[web]> а дальше стоит /media/windows/
<Whitesquall> это точка монтирования
<User311[web]> короче вот результат строки /dev/sda5  /media/winows/ ntfs-3g users,
<User311[web]> правильго
<User311[web]> правильно?
<Whitesquall> там ещё после должны быть поля  с двумя нулями
<Whitesquall> а вот нужно ли помимо users через запятую ещё что-то дописать, я сейчас и не соображу
<User311[web]> unmask=0 0 0
<Amblnb> Примерно так
<Amblnb> # /media/Ntfs was on /dev/sdc12 during installation
<Amblnb> UUID=5CA319DB012DB129 /media/Ntfs     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<User311[web]> 3 нуля
<Whitesquall> наверно ещё стоит добавить nosuid и nodev ))
<Amblnb> Но это ОСь сама прописывала
<User311[web]> у меня три нуля
<User311[web]> причем через пробел вес
<User311[web]> все*
<Amblnb> Через таб наверно
<User311[web]> или таб
<Whitesquall> это чтоб для чтения удобно было :)
<User311[web]> я не набирал
<User311[web]> так все мне сохранятся:???
<Whitesquall> погоди
<User311[web]> что?
<User311[web]> <Whitesquall>  ???
<Whitesquall> /dev/sda5  /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,users,umask=007 0 0
<User311[web]> что это?
<Whitesquall> попробуй так, хрен с ними со всякими нодевами и носюидами
<User311[web]> у меня так же все только 3 нуля
<User311[web]> и после windows стоит /
<Whitesquall> слеш значения не имеет
<victor0000> User311[web]: sudo fdisk -lu
<Whitesquall> остальные строчки, которые ты добавил, закомментируй только!
<User311[web]> sudo fdisk -lu
<User311[web]> а это что?
<User311[web]> какой формат сохранять ???
<Whitesquall> ты о чём?
<Amblnb> Текстовый
<User311[web]> вщ===дос аппенд препенд
<User311[web]> бэап файл
<victor0000> User311[web]: не начало фстаб, а тест провер "переход" выбирать диск открыли потом терминал mount увидиш потом редактор фстаб
<Whitesquall> блин, я только допёр походу )
<User311[web]> wrote 16 lines
<User311[web]> вот что вышло
<User311[web]> я нажал сохранить
<Whitesquall> наверно fstab-то не тот открыли )
<User311[web]> и энтер
<User311[web]> почемуууу???
<Whitesquall> нужно взглянуть на результат команды mount
<Amblnb> Логи вчерашние http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/07/31/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<User311[web]> ((((
<Whitesquall> но попробуй ребутнуться, если не заработает, будем копать дальше
<User311[web]> фуууууууу
<User311[web]> заработало!!!!!!!!!!! УРАААААААА! теперь я точно не получу ..зды от брата))))
<kovrik> )))))
<User311[web]> СПАСИБО <Whitesquall> !!
<Whitesquall> и если этот режим восстановления сделал chroot, то должно было помочь
<Whitesquall> повезло, сделал )
<User311[web]> СпаСИБО!!!
<Whitesquall> я просто только сейчас об этом подумал )
<Amblnb> Линукс это не офтопик, оживить его можно..
<User311[web]> а то я думал уже гробик заказывать
<User311[web]> и место уже заказал
<Amblnb> Оплатил? ))
<User311[web]> фуф
<User311[web]> нет
<User311[web]> придется отказаться
<User311[web]> да кстати нтфс прикрепился автоматом <Whitesquall>
<Amblnb> за 14 дней со дня покупки можно откзаться )
<Whitesquall> я рад =)
<Amblnb> Он же не системный чтоб монтироваться только при старте
<User311[web]> спс те большое)
<Whitesquall> не за что
<User311[web]> теперь херня от маил агента выходит на рабочий стол   GEDIT какой то и надписи в не
<User311[web]> м
<User311[web]> ща кишки скину   в паст
<arinov2> чем можно сделать карту сайта (структуру сайта)?
<arinov2> чтобы руками не рисовать
<admin-skif-biz> скриптом
<arinov2> расширенный ответ
<arinov2> скрипт придется писать если нет вменяемых средств
<admin-skif-biz> КО
<admin-skif-biz> А сайт на чем? php - мускул? Или голый хтмл
<arinov2> php
<admin-skif-biz> и база mysql есть?
<arinov2> есть
<admin-skif-biz> тогда скрипт на php самое то. Всегда будет актуально
<admin-skif-biz> опять же смотря для кого карта. Для яши или гугла
<victor0000> mysql не люблю, апаче м баш скрипт хватит, ни пхп
<admin-skif-biz> ну а я наоборот..
<User407[web]> whitesquall  ты тут?
<Whitesquall> User407[web]: пока ещё да
<arinov2> admin-skif-biz: структура
<User407[web]>  скинь пожалуйста в паст то о чем ты мне писал точнее твою помощь
<User407[web]> весь диалог
<User407[web]> я кое какие команды запомню
<Amblnb> User407[web]: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/07/31/%23ubuntu-ru.html + http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/08/1/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<Whitesquall> во, спасибо Amblnb
<Amblnb> Полнее некуда ))
<User407[web]> 404 Not Found
<User407[web]> 404 Not Found
<User407[web]> 404 Not Found
<User407[web]> куда ты скинул
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, а на баше с имажемагиком можно картинки править?
<User407[web]> не работает то ссылочка
<Amblnb> User407[web]: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/08/01/%23ubuntu-ru.html нолик значит обязательный
<victor0000> admin-skif-biz: convert --help
<Amblnb> Так можно даже под баном читать о чём пишут в реальном времени
<Whitesquall> User407[web]: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/08/01/ там, всё там )
<tomfarr_> Добробобро
<User407[web]> ребят вы что не спите ??
<CEMb> Кто-нибудь устанавливал transmission-remote-gtk на Lucid ?
<User407[web]> там у вас в логах время с 00 до утра
<Whitesquall> линуксоиды не спят
<tomfarr_> User407[web], google:// время интернета
<tomfarr_> 30ти часовые сутки
<Amblnb> User407[web]: Там логи по суткам
<User407[web]> хаха)
<User407[web]> даааа помучил меня   fstab
<User407[web]> и вас )))
<stolzus> User407[web]: зато опыт получил
<User407[web]> но хорошо есть хорошие люди ))
<User407[web]> <Whitesquall> а те сколько лет ?
<Amblnb> Для фстаба просно нужен пример по которому можно всё что надо написать и сохранить
<User407[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656274/ вот что начало выходить
<User407[web]> при перезагрузке
<Amblnb> Это его конфиг?
<User407[web]> gedit
<Whitesquall> чё-то напоминает банальный ярлык )
<User407[web]> незнаю в gedit
<Amblnb> Я обыкновенно настроил его в кутиме и всё работает
<Resager> подскажите пожалуйста команду графической настройки puse-audio ?
<Resager> у меня слетел компиз и теперь меню "приложения" в 10.10 не открывается(
<User407[web]> кутим я тоже пробовал
<User407[web]> кутим какой версии у тебя ?
<Amblnb> 0,2
<Amblnb> и там что-то 4,7,0
<User407[web]> там есть маил агент ?
<Amblnb> Да
<User407[web]> скинь ссылку
<Amblnb> В синоптике вбей
<Amblnb> Хотя может я ещё репе добавлял
<Amblnb> *репу
<Amblnb> тогда в убунту-твеаке смотри
<User407[web]> это он ?
<stolzus> Amblnb: 0.2 или 0.3 ?
<Amblnb> stolzus: 0,2
<Amblnb> я не собирал новый
<User305[web]> а что имеет значение?
<User305[web]> кутима к агенту
<stolzus> он в ппа есть вроде
<Whitesquall> Resager: попробуй через apropos поискать
<stasdizzi> всем привет!!
<Resager> Whitesquall: окей, но я не помню как примерно, pulse* - нет такого
<Amblnb> User305[web]: В убунту-твеак подключи репу для кутима, потом можеш установить дофига дополнений
<stasdizzi> chromium у меня только лёг?
<Whitesquall> Resager: набери apropos pulse , вдруг, найдётся что
<Amblnb> Тоесть лёг? Перезапуск не оживляет? Бета функции отключены?
<stasdizzi> полностью чистил,через синаптик,не помогает
<stasdizzi> грузит систему на 97%
<Whitesquall> синаптик, скорее всего, не управится с настройками, хранящимися у тебя в домашнем каталоге, попробуй переименовать папку с ними и запустить хромиум
<stasdizzi> попробую
<Amblnb> stasdizzi: Думаю что что-то включено в нём такого эдакого
<stasdizzi> переименовать в папке ~/.config/chromium ?
<Amblnb> Та удали его вовсе, после запуска он заново создаст
<Amblnb> только настройки нулевые будут
<Amblnb> У меня тоже хром грузит почти 100% бо вкладок эдак 50 )) и несколько щас грузяца
<stasdizzi> Amblnb: почистил,установил заново,выкидывает
<Amblnb> Значит я не буду устанавливать только что появившуюся новую версию ))
<Amblnb> Ставиш из ппа? Если он полностью чист и глючит значит что-то разрабы натворили и исправят вскоре..
<Alagos> Зарегистрировал свой первый кириллический домен :) Когда же эти нейм-сервера обновяться? А команда host как узнает ip адрес? Пингует? :)
<Alagos> artus|znc|: хватит спать!
<stasdizzi> окей,переживу без него)))))
<Amblnb> У меня стоит Стабильный Хром и СВН хромиум, хоть кто-то да работает )
<Berkov> сделай host <имя домена> <имя или IP твоего ns сервера>
 * arinov2 юзает konqueror
<Berkov> тогда она напрямую у твоего НСа спросит
<Alagos> Berkov: сейчас сделаю, а что должен увидеть?
 * arinov2 активирую способность "Защита от калокамней"
<Berkov> ну должен увидить резолв твоего хоста в IP
<Berkov> то же можно проделать с nslookup
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Amblnb> Да, осталось начать применять юникод для ссылок, а не абракадабры пиндоские..
<Alagos> я ввел тот ип на который у меня направлена A запись
<Alagos> или нужно ввести имя нейм сервера?
<Berkov> собственно на будущее - DNS запоминают не только успешно разрешённые запросы, но и запросы, по которым у них ничего узнать не получилось. Так что если регистрируешь новый домен - не долби его через свой DNS пока не настроишь, а то DNS запомнит что уже облам
<Amblnb> Домен на А записи? о_О мдя...
<Berkov> на name server
<Berkov> толку то у хоста, обращаясь к нему по IP спрашивать какой у него IP?
<Berkov> а что не так?
<Berkov> с доменом на A записи?
<Alagos> Вот я тоже не понял что не так...
<Alagos> Он заработался, видимо :)
<Berkov> я в DNS не то, чтобы сильно разбираюсь... мне вообще их внутренние заморочки кажутся архаичными и сложными 8)
<Amblnb> Ну управление никакущее, почту несоздать, это считай переадресация не более
<Berkov> ну так может у человека рядом NS запись... или вы предлагаете свой NS поднять?
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656298/
<Amblnb> Не ну если домен для компа то оно пойдёт, а если для хостинга то это какая-то обрезь
<Alagos> в А записи у меня ИП хостера, что не так?
<Berkov> не так спрашиваешь
<Berkov> host mail.ru 8.8.8.8
<Alagos> а....
<Alagos> теперь я понял :)
<Alagos> сначала - домаенное, потом нейм сервера? А что делать если у меня кириллическое? Записывать русскими или копировать символы?
<Amblnb> пиши абракадабру
<Alagos> отвечает что хост не найден
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656304/
<Alagos> Интересно, а что это значит? :)
<Amblnb> Наверно нашло ИП сайта
<Alagos> Хи
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> Но я на него зайти не могу... В адресной строке тоже абракадабру вводить нужно, что ли?
<Amblnb> Абракадабра это реальный адрес
<Amblnb> Даже если вводить руские буквы, они станут абракадаброй
<Alagos> Я хз, может кто то зайти на этот сайт? В кириллице звучит как ремонт-чемоданов.com.ua
<Alagos> Потому что я начинаю понемногу паниковать...
<Amblnb> А прошло минимум 15 минут?
<Alagos> Та прошло уже...
<Alagos> Даже больше
<Amblnb> Oops! Google Chrome could not find xn----8sbggdb1ccgfeedq8a0f.com.ua
<Alagos> Вот у меня такая же ерунда. А оно все дефолтно настроено...
<Whitesquall> что-то память моя мне говорит, что не может быть сайта, содержащего кирилические и латинские символы, может, я ошибаюсь?
<Amblnb> http://host-tracker.com/?sdm=0
<Whitesquall> даже была паника на эту тему, якобы это полный просто для фишинга
<Whitesquall> *простор
<Alagos> а у меня только кириллица
<Amblnb> А как же ком юа?
<Alagos> Ну так это же не название сайта уже, это расширение :)
<Whitesquall> я явно где-то что-то не допонял :)
<Amblnb> Это домены 2-го и 1-го уровня
<Alagos> Ну вот у меня второго уровня
<Amblnb> 3-го!
<Alagos> Ладно, не буду с вами спорить. Я сделал все по абсолютному дефолту и просто подожду пока обновятся нейм сервера
<Whitesquall> может быть домен первого уровня рф, но тогда и все дочерние домены должны быть в том же наборе символов )
<Alagos> доменное имя первого уровня - ololo.com второго ololo.com.ua
<Amblnb> неа
<Whitesquall> не-а )
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> ololo.com ololo.ololo.com?
<Amblnb> первый ua, второй com.ua и третий eto.com.ua
<Alagos> Ну и как зайти на доменное имя юа? :)
<Amblnb> Это сервисный домен
<Amblnb> зато можно зайти на org.ua
<Whitesquall> а на нём должно быть обязательно что-то? )
<Amblnb> Есть и другие сервисные домены типа www.xz.gov
<Whitesquall> бегом читать статью dns на wiki =)
<Alagos> )))
<stolzus> домены первого уровня не используются нигде
<stolzus> во всяком случае массово
<Amblnb> Их и зарегистрировать без согласия комисии и наличия минимум двух источников инэта с соответствующим оборудованием низя
<Amblnb> А домены второго уровня непомну какие ограничены, до 3-х или 4-х знаков
<Alagos> А локальные домены могут быть первого уровня?
<Alagos> просто ua, например?
<Amblnb> А локалхост это что?
<Alagos> о!
<Alagos> Точно!
<Alagos> Ура!!!
<Alagos> Работает!!
<Whitesquall> сейчас как раз ведут обсуждения на эту тему. Ведь хотят разрешить регистрировать любые имена доменов 1-го уровня. А это может привести к конфликтам в локальных сетях
<Alagos> Эх...
<Alagos> Сисадминам прибавиться головной боли
<Amblnb> Как с ИПами поступить, выделить локальные диапазоны и делов то...
<Whitesquall> а на гуглить будем уже не на google.ru, а скорее на домене google )
<Alagos> artus: проснулся наконец то
<Alagos> О_О
<Alagos> жесть
<User616[web]> Подскажите принцип работы протокола PPP
<Amblnb> А есть такой?
<Whitesquall> !ppp
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить dial-up см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto . Если KDE приложения не могут подключиться через dial-up, то попробуйте отключить/удалить KNetworkManager.
<Whitesquall> point to point protocol )
<User616[web]> неужели все исходящие  пакеты подписываются ?
<User616[web]> я имею ввиду на стороне клиента
<Amblnb> А как почту слать без адресов?
<Whitesquall> подписываются? Для подписи необходима система обмена ключами, а ppp - это канальный уровень модели osi
<User616[web]> да я неправильно выразился я имел вввиду что ведь они упаковываются в обёртку протокола чтобы сервер их мог распознать
<User616[web]> а затем перенапрвить по адресу назначения ведь так?
<User616[web]> а как происходит маршрутизация пакетов на клиентской стороне если есть несколько интерфейсов
<Whitesquall> тебе следует почитать про устройство модели osi )
<Whitesquall> и про изолированность уровней )
<User616[web]> что неправильного в моих словах ? я имел ввиду ) эту модель когда спрашивал
<Henoxek> osi давно не соответствует реальному положению дел)
<Whitesquall> но до сих пор используется, как эталон )
<Henoxek> эталонная скорее модель стека tcp/ip =)
<Whitesquall> User616[web]: если есть несколько интерфейсов, существует таблица маршрутизации )
<Henoxek> канальный, межсетевой, транспортный уровни, а также уровень приложения
<Whitesquall> модель стека tcp/ip не охватывает физический и мало что знает о канальном уровнях )
<Whitesquall> про arp говорить не надо, он не является неотъемлемой частью tcp/ip, arp может спокойно использоваться и с другими сетевыми стеками )
<Henoxek> arp вообще можно не юзать
<Henoxek> забить маки по-статике и всё
<Whitesquall> но tcp/ip и знать не знает о существовании канальных адресов, а они в том же ethernet'е имеют место быть
<Henoxek> как это не знает?
<Henoxek> http://edu.dvgups.ru/METDOC/GDTRAN/YAT/TELECOMM/PDI/METOD/PISHIKOV/Addressing/Pics/clip_image002_0003.gif
<Henoxek> osi слишком избыточна
<Henoxek> тот же протокол ethernet одновременно принадлежит и физическому, и канальному; а в терминах tcp/ip - к уровню сетевого доступа :D
<Whitesquall> да, модель osi не идеальна =)
<Henoxek> просто сети tcp/ip доминируют
<Whitesquall> модель tcp/ip в моём представлении ни как не уживается, когда идёт речь об той аутентификации в сетях wlan )
<Whitesquall> osi тут куда лучше разграничивает уровни
<Henoxek> и на каком-же уровне находится канальная аутентификация в wlan? :D
<Whitesquall> ты сам ответил )
<User616[web]> спасибо всем за наводящие реплики, разобрался
<Henoxek> так тут разграничивать нечего
<Alagos> Кто то знает шпионские программы для наблюдения за работой персонала для убунту?
<User450[web]> Whitesquall  ты ТУТ?
<HACTEHbKA> Привет.  Есть VPS и управление ей через ispmanager. На ней висит апач и сайт соответственно. Привязан домен, и несколько серверов КС и сервер тимспика. Я хочу, чтобы мои сервера были доступны по адресу cs.site.ru:27015 или ts3.site.ru. Как это организоват
<HACTEHbKA> ь?
<User450[web]> все ушли ужинать
<artus> @voice HACTEHbKA
<artus> HACTEHbKA, каналом ошиблась
<User450[web]> СS
<User450[web]> Counter Strike)))
<User450[web]> cs.site.ru
<User450[web]> www.forum.cs.site.ru там тебе помогут
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User450[web]"
<HACTEHbKA> Канал об убунту. Сервер на убунту. Мне нужно с этого ВПС выпускать серверы контры под адресом как я написала
<artus> @kban --user HACTEHbKA 86400 не доходит чтоль?
<Sergey_IT> опять разборки
<User765[web]> не подскажите что значит следующий выхлоп...
<User765[web]> X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)  Major opcode of failed request: 129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)  Minor opcode of failed request: 10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)  Value in failed request: 0x148  Serial number of failed request: 110  Current serial number in output stream: 112
<skai-falkorr> User765[web]: значит что X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)  Major opcode of failed request: 129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)  Minor opcode of failed request: 10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)  Value in failed request: 0x148  Serial number of failed request: 110  Current serial number in output stream: 112
<User765[web]> ага уже прогресс, вопрос номер два кто-нибудь знает к чему это он так при запуске программы ругается и где следует искать решение
<skai-falkorr> я знаю
<artus> гугл знает, там же и решение
<artus> телепатов как бы нету
<skai-falkorr> artus: гугл для него слишком сложно
<User765[web]> Не найдено ни одного документа, соответствующего запросу
<skai-falkorr> artus: видишь:)
<artus> ))
<shenmue> плохо просишь
<shenmue> http://www.xakep.ru/post/56355/default.asp
<shenmue> http://www.xakep.ru/post/56355/default.asp
<shenmue> =)
<Umren> shenmue: еще 5 раз кинь
<Umren> не читай этот сайт
<[Raiden]> Вчера читал, в другом журнале правда.
<shenmue> а сорь
<shenmue> жаба тупит
<shenmue> бывает глюк на жаббере когда свои посты не видишь
<[Raiden]> насчет ие это точно ) Глупо использовать более ущербный инструмент, когда есть выбор. Ну т.е. люди потупей и поленивей юзают то что дадут.
<Umren> ставь нормальный клиент
<shenmue> гаджим нормальный клиент
<Umren> самые умные пользуются консольными клиентами
<Umren> тебе стоит об этом подумать
<Umren> ))
<[Raiden]> Не, это маньяки )
<shenmue> нет это красноглазые
<[Raiden]> гуйные им клиенты по любому ужобней
<[Raiden]> д
<Umren> shenmue: красноглазые не умные
<Umren> ?
<shenmue> ты определись со словом умный
<Umren> высокий IQ
<[Raiden]> много знаний != ум.
<artus> какое то ниочем
<shenmue> умный - тот кто много знает? умеет ? или быстро сооображает?
<[Raiden]> ум - это умение их использовать и своевременность использования
<Umren> shenmue: 3е
<Henoxek> ум - это когда голову жмёт :)
<[Raiden]> Если чел сидит в консоли, не только для настройки и автоматизации, то он либо привык к ней, либо у него плохой кмп, не тянущий гуи и он не достаточно умный что бы заработать на новый.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Umren> ага, он сидит в кедах которые роняют плазму
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> =)
<Henoxek> гуи на питоне тормозят даже на не шибко старых компах
<Umren> на любых
<[Raiden]> кстати, в 4.7.0 12к багрепортов закрыли. И это очень заметно. У меня было 2 условия , при которых я мог уронить 4.6.5
<[Raiden]> 4.7.0 ваще не падает
<Umren> ну а что ты хотел от языка который пропагандируется как "самый простой" ? )
<Umren> качества кода от людей?
<Henoxek> самый простой пропагандируется php)
<Umren> да ну, погугли
<Umren> питон далеко впереди
<[Raiden]> сишарп наверное
<Henoxek> а питон пропагандируется как наименее говногенный, хотя и там можно извращаться
<[Raiden]> пропаганда интерактивного софта на скриптах - бред. Тот же сишарп хотя бы компилируется в бинарь, не интерпретируется.
<Henoxek> спорно
<Henoxek> конечно, gui на питоне не стоит делать
<Henoxek> но бэкенды вполне можно
<[Raiden]> под линукс и на сишарпе не стоит, но как бы. Питон это вообще. Это язык, тормозню которого видно без тестов, на глаз.
<Henoxek> алсо cpython делает также преобразование в промежуточный код (*.pyc и даже оптимизации *.pyo)
<[Raiden]> Ну, в графических приложениях
<Henoxek> он памяти непомерно много ест, в этом наверное вся трабла для gui
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: Ну ясно, либы они хранят в бинарях, что бы совсем не тормозило )
<Henoxek> в бинарь превращаются все модули, кроме основного, откуда запускается скрипт
<[Raiden]> имхо питон годится для автоматики, как 1 из замен баша с седом и не более
<[Raiden]> .
<Henoxek> т.е. если ты делаешь import, в рантайме модуль будет подгружен как бинарный, хотя и не нативный
<Henoxek> но это все касается cpython, потому что используя pypy можно добиться увеличения скорости примерно как при использовании JIT
<Henoxek> имхо питон годится для автоматики, как 1 из замен баша с седом и не более --> для такого точно негоден - долго инициализируется, перл быстрее
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31356
<dmay> о! кто-то сказал сишарп? я точно слышал что кто-то сказал сишарп!
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В сишарпе под линукс 1 косяк есть стрёмный. он компилируется в вин пе бинари, не в эльфы, причем  в 32битные винпе!!!
<Henoxek> C# = Java++
<dmay> Henoxek: C# = Java++ + JVM+++
<Henoxek> undefined behaviour же
<dmay> [Raiden]: все претензии к Мигелю. жава вон вообще в хз что компилится XD
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> зато кроссплатформенное, ога
<stasdizzi> во фигня,процесс  chromium-browse не убивается killall
<Henoxek> джава со включенным jit компилится прямо в нативный код
<Apocalypse_dn> привет!)
<dmay> вставить бы эту кроссплатформеннгость тому, кто её как явление придумал...
<[Raiden]> я люблю софт на си\си++, и да, я не программер, я юзер
<stasdizzi> и почему не chromium-browser ?
<[Raiden]> лучше со вставками на асм
<Henoxek> другое дело, что там полно обвязок всяких и работает это медленнее, но линейное падение производительности не в счёт )
<dmay> stasdizzi: Большой Брат против того, чтобы оставить тебя ьез наблюдения
<dmay> Apocalypse_dn: что сломал?
<stasdizzi> ?
<Henoxek> [Raiden] а попробуй поразрабатывать софт на C\C++, любовь и пройдет)
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: а не пробовал убивать chromium-browseR?
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты любишь _хороший_ софт. просто в линупсах оно в основном ещё из сяшных времен )
<stasdizzi> пробовал)))
<stasdizzi> его нет в процессах
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: не хочешь кодить - иди паши , сажай каку-нить кукурузу. Никтож не заставляет
<skai-falkorr> killall -9 chromium-browser
<skai-falkorr> же
<Apocalypse_dn> не знаю, вроде это не самое подходящее место, для вопроса, нооо: нашёл в пансионате bluetooth гарнитурку с usb зарядкой (разъем который меньше чем miniusb). Вставляю, зарядка идёт, гарнитурка работает с телом. Но этого явно мало, хочу попробовать
<Apocalypse_dn> "прокачать девайсик"
<stasdizzi> ооо,не знал))
<Henoxek> как бэ качество продуктов на c++ будет ниже за то же время
<Apocalypse_dn> есть ли шансы отправить данные по шнурку?
<Henoxek> при том же количестве разработчиков
<Henoxek> по сравнению с управляемыми средами
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: а мне всеравно на время. Я бы предпочел ту же програму на год позже, но юзабельную, чем прям сейчас и уг.
<dmay> Henoxek: и, как ни странно, при той-же средней пряморукости
<Apocalypse_dn> lsusb вообще никак не реагирует на подключенную гарнитуру, хотя на ней самой светится батарейка)
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты ничего не понимаешь в современной ИТ-индустрии )
<[Raiden]> dmay: по ходу да. Потому что я пользователь ) А их никто не слушает когда разрабатывает программы и ифейсы :)
<dmay> через год на рынке будет уже пиццот аналогов, два из которых будут иметь в сумме 90%
<stasdizzi> killall -9 chromium-browse убился)))
<stasdizzi> чего же он глючит? )))
<skai-falkorr> он не глючил
<skai-falkorr> почитай про флаги команды kill
<Apocalypse_dn> тааак, ладно, может у кого есть адреса каналов, где висят лютые железячники?)
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/5/8/f/8/7/400800bb80d103183f88bafd0c5_prev.jpg
<User882[web]> Всех приветствую.  Подскажите пожалуйста такой вопрос. Решил поставить на убунту 10.04 кде (apt-get kubuntu-desktop), потом зайдя под кде решил произвести его upgrade (sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade)?. Терминал подитожил, что 16 файлов (не помню каких) не смог обновить. П
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: не смог обновить. П
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: 256 символов максимум
<[Raiden]> квирк кстати автоматом лишнее второй встрокой постит
<Apocalypse_dn> [Raiden], на правах рекламы?)
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> что значит 256 символов максимум
<[Raiden]> Не, своетывать не буду, он кривой местами, особенно новые версии
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: твоя мысль не уместилась целиком. Что после буквы П?
<User882[web]> После перезагрузки компа только черный экран с курсором для введения команды и все. Сейчас я переустановил убунту. Скажите пожалуйста что я сдела не правильно или как установить kubuntu-desktop с указанием последней версии
<[Raiden]> черный экран врятли связан с кде. Это связан овидимо с установкой или обновлением чего-то ещё
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], неправильным было выполнять переустановку, как только появилась проблема
<[Raiden]> скорее всего драйверов видео
<[Raiden]> или наприме меса поставилась .поверх закрытого драйвера т.к. он был установлен не пакетом
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: --^^
<dmay> [неправильным было выполнять перестановку, вместо того чтоб вернуться на оффтопик, коль уж не осилил проблему :3]
<Bodia> apt-get install -f нужно было.. там часто вылетает при конфигурации
<skai-falkorr> dmay: видишь?)
<skai-falkorr> полное 2.6
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: из репозиториев по умолчанию ставятся последние версии (какие там есть).
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а я уже спрятался :Р
<User882[web]> <Apocalypse_dn> так у меня другого выхода не было выйти в интернет у узнать в чем дело
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> так мне не ставить кде из-за возможных конфликтов видео
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], а во время чёрного экрана, со строкой для ввода, пробовал ввести help?
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: я незнаю. Твоё дело. Боишся повтора, не хочешь узнать причину икак её пофиксить - ничего не делай.
<User882[web]> <Apocalypse_dn> нет, только restart и reboot
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], а зачем было делать sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade?
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], какая сработала?
<[Raiden]> команда для обновления нормальная
 * Bodia наблюдает древний екстрасенсорный обряд
<[Raiden]> вот  -y - зря. лучше видеть что происходит.
<Apocalypse_dn> [Raiden], а что оно обновить должно было? я всё apt-get'ом, aptitude меня страшит
<[Raiden]> Apocalypse_dn: тоже самое, у аптитуды другйо синтаксис
<User882[web]> <Apocalypse_dn> я на форуме кубунту вроде как нашел обсуждение обновления и увидел эту команду
<User882[web]> просто я новичек
<Apocalypse_dn> обновления до новой версии убунты?
<[Raiden]> Apocalypse_dn: нет
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> так я всегда за узнать решение проблемы иначе бы остался на виндоуз
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], все мы там были)
<coolstix> баааалин а чем гном не устроил собснф?
<coolstix> *собсна
<[Raiden]> Apocalypse_dn: аналог опций upgrade и dist-upgrade  у апта
<User882[web]> Если вдруг такая штука опять произойдет че делать
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: у тебя закрытые драйвера используется?
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], всё правильно, желание находить ответы почтительно)
<coolstix> Народ кто ядро 3 е ставил?
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: не знаешь овтета?
<[Raiden]> отв*
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> не могу ответь на этот вопрос. Единственное вручную ни чего не настраивал
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: ясно, тогда я незнаю что случилось. Если повторится, стоит записат ьпоследнее что было на экране и сохранить /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> ну и показать
<Apocalypse_dn> User882[web], [Raiden] удачи вам, я ухожу!
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> А с лайф сиди можно настроить интернет? Что бы обратиться за помощью
<[Raiden]> можно
<User882[web]> <Apocalypse_dn> спасибо удачи!
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере адсл\пппое , другой я не пробовал
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> У меня впн пптп
<[Raiden]> ясно, но ответ тот же )
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> кстати так какой командой обновить кде?
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> и стоит ли подключить репы кубунту ппа:кубунту-ппа?
<[Raiden]> обновить до чего? если ты сделаеш ьsudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop к тебе и так придет самый свежий кде который ест ьв репозиториях 10.04
<[Raiden]> *install
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> так если подключить репы кубунту он с каких будет скачивать?
<[Raiden]> а до более свежего только поиском ппа\другого репозитория или самостоятельным бэкпортом из исходников
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: с тех в которых новее. Но, я незнаю репов , где был бы свежий кде под 10.04
<[Raiden]> с которого я ставлю, там только для 11.04 собрано
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> то есть надо обновиться до 11.04 гном
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, если ты обновиш дистр до 11.04 , то сможешь поставить кде 4.7.0
<go8765432> можно как-то сделать чтобы прозрачность терминала гнома была не до рабочегостола а до окна которое под терминалом ?
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> ну извини за назойливость ). Покажи команду на обновление убунту, а то че-то сам он мне не предлагает обновиться до 11.04
<[Raiden]> в теори имог бы быть такой репозиторий и для 10.04. Но я не искал и сомневаюсь что есть
<go8765432> User882[web], в гугле - есть
<[Raiden]> User882[web]: Надо зайти в источники, кажется на 2 изи 3 закладку, и проверить что там не стоит обновляться только до LTS , потом sudo update-manager -d - графический вариант , sudo do-release-upgrade -d - консольный.
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу )
<User882[web]> <[Raiden]> понял тебя, большое спасибо. Буду мутить)
<el_doggy[14]> где можно инвайт на лепру надыбать?
<Whitesquall> точно не тут
<el_doggy[14]> мало ли =\
<el_doggy[14]> кто чо знает в приват напишите плз
<dmay> лепры нет, el_doggy[14] предлагаю забанить.
<el_doggy[14]> двачаю
<[Raiden]> И чего людей тянет на линукс. Вот зачем вебюзеру убунта, обновления дистра, доустановка кде и т.д.? Игры чтоли надоели.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: так перед одноклассниками же компизом вый^Wпонтоваться :3
<[Raiden]> оно ещё и батарейку без применения напильников жрут быстрее чем винда!
<[Raiden]> ёт*
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты ещё про елефоны на ведроиде вспомни, ога
<[Raiden]> в андройде не гну\линукс. Там кусочек модифицированного ядра и всё. Больше там от линукс ничего нет
<dmay> [Raiden]: расскажи это хомячкам )
<[Raiden]> чел неплохо постарался http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6544572
<skai-falkorr> фи
<skai-falkorr> простенько и бесвкусно
<Whitesquall> двое часов, всё как надо )
<andrey_> fuuuu
<Henoxek> фон вроде из ролика warcraft 3, когда начинаешь за альянс играть... несвободная лицензия, однако
<[Raiden]> ))
<dmay> [Raiden]: лупа!!! ну лупа же!!!
<[Raiden]> ?
<dmay> да, и колонки в правой верхней коньке не выровнены
<dmay> прям по центру, огромедная серая плоская лупа
<[Raiden]> мне идея понравилась. Плохо только что это самоделка. Я бы может даже заплатил бы, за то что бы удалили все версии исходников гномшелла какие только есть и сделали бы такой дефотный гном
<[Raiden]> :)
<Whitesquall> :D
<skai-falkorr> dmay: это семантический ланчер
<skai-falkorr> dmay: вызывается по хоткею
<[Raiden]> лупа эта вполне удобная. Я бы сказал, это единственное под гном, что может сравнитсяс запускалкой в кде
<skai-falkorr> умеет не тока искать, запусксать и управлять компом, но даж искать ан гугле, пастить в пастю, искать баги на ланчпаде и кучу всего другого
<skai-falkorr> кдешная запускалка мило посасывает у синапса
<[Raiden]> во первых спорно, во вторых кдешная ест ьпо умолчанию, а синапс не является частью гнома
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0801/h_1312214821_67c9178af8.png
<Umren> dmay: ты читал недавний лик как билл гейтс троллит майкрософт?
<XuMuK> ку
<Umren> пишет про убогое юзабилити
<weise> подскажите прогу типо эвереста
<Umren> hwinfo?
<Umren> или как то так
<Henoxek> Umren это способ пиара)
<Umren> не помню чето )
<Umren> Henoxek: нет это внутреняя переписка в компании
<Henoxek> а
<Henoxek> ну там даже линукса боятся
<Henoxek> троянский торт отправили)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кдешная сволочь не захотела подсказывать мне прогу по трем рандомным буквам.синапс может:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тем более что он в репах убунты
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну понимаешь, вроде как гну, опенсорс, ообщество. Но тогда какого хрена в гномшелле запускалка ещё ущербней чем в гном2, а не какой-нить синапс или хотя бы немного напоминающая кдешную.
<[Raiden]> под гпл же всё
<Umren> [Raiden]: я думаю гном3 стоит рассматривать как beta1
<Umren> не их вина, что пропихнули в дистры
<skai-falkorr> потому, что синапс написан вот тока в этом году.и у гнома свои политики принятия кода
<[Raiden]> ну вроде они это релизом назвали )
<Umren> я бы это релизом не назвал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кедерасты кеды 4.0 тож релизом назвали
<Umren> через год если только
<skai-falkorr> даже кде 4.7 релизом назвали
<Umren> ага, вспоминаю кеды 4
<Umren> как все плакали и ныли
<Umren> что это уг
<[Raiden]> + на сколько я знаю, они делают сайт с расширениями. Т.е. это будет как фф - нихрена нету + куча кривых расширений.
<Umren> с тех пор сколько лет прошло? плазма падает до сих пор
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а вы пользователь ie?
<[Raiden]> т.е. сами они ничего не улучшат. Нужна функция - иди пиши расширение на жс.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Нет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну то есть и разрабы гугля тож ничего в хроме не улучшают
<Umren> [Raiden]: это отличная идея, тебя не устраивает?
<skai-falkorr> открыли же апи для расширений
<skai-falkorr> это очень толсто
<Umren> апи для расширений = успех
<Umren> у всех потребности разные
<skai-falkorr> Umren: он наверняка комбайноюзер
<[Raiden]> Umren: отличная, может быть, но я  за неделю юза гномшелла, нашел его удобным примерн ос 10+- расширений, которые написал хз кто, дядя вася. И в из прекрасных моментов оно создрало 4гб рам + 3.5 гб свопа.
<skai-falkorr> ему подавай тяжелый комбайн все в одном.ради переключалки языков готов целое ДЕ ставить:)
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> [Raiden]: райден, на гном3 смотри через год, сейчас рано
<Umren> много идей, много багов
<[Raiden]> Да я уже и не смотрю. Это не похоже на то как я представляю десктоп и не похоже на среду которую можно использовать сразу.
<[Raiden]> Я лучше буду запускать синапс в кде, если мне не вдруг не хватит встроенного
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> [Raiden]: нам уже понятно, что ты переметнулся к кедерастам и сусеводам :)
<Umren> зачем это анонсировать каждый день
<skai-falkorr> а я подожду мож юнити допилят
<skai-falkorr> мну там практически все устраивает, за исключеним пары мелочей
<[Raiden]> простите, я зол. Если бы знал что гномшелл в планах вообще никогда бы не стал пользоваться гномом.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тя отобрали право собрать се на опенбоксе все нужное?
<Nor8>  А чо? Райден прав! :-D С гномом и юнити палку оне перегнули )))
<[Raiden]> неа, меня тролили гномом 3 года, а потом всё нашрен в нем изменили. И половина полученных за это время знаний просто не нужна в кде или опенбоксе. Зря потраченное время.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ну унити усиленно пилят в удобство не только тачевикам
<skai-falkorr> хотя док доработать надо сильно
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Но пока он только для тачевиков подходит
<skai-falkorr> неа
<skai-falkorr> не только
<skai-falkorr> для них он как раз не сильно подходит
<skai-falkorr> сча он удобен тем, кто на клаве много работает
<skai-falkorr> хоткеев на каждый чих есть
<[Raiden]> каноникал видимо понимает что док это то что надо, но попыталась велосипед сделать, вместо того что бы просто взять док типа docky и дописать под себя.
<skai-falkorr> доки ужасен
<Umren> каноникал хочет сделать что то свое
<Umren> вот и все
<Umren> кстати, круто что теперь в ubuntu one 5 гигов на халяву
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Видел много домохозяек, активно использующих хоткеи?
<[Raiden]> угу, и гномеры тоже )  хорошо хоть не машины делают, а то пришлось бы делать с квадратными колесами
<[Raiden]> у всех же круглые
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: да
<Umren> [Raiden]: что с сусе в итоге?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: не всем удобно к ноуту мышу таскать:)
<dmay> Umren: чочо?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: хош продам тебе 19.88 гиговый дропбокс?:)
<[Raiden]> Umren: пока ничего. Я решил посмотреть следущую версию , а там будет видно. Пока в убунте.
<Umren> нет
<Umren> мне 2 гигов хватает )
<Umren> я там порн не храню.. документики да по мелочи, книжки
<[Raiden]> убунту оне уже 5 гигов
<rapidsp> гы.... на раб.столе кде нажатие Del аналогично alt-f2 :)
<[Raiden]> если не в курсе
<Umren> [Raiden]: 20:26 сообщение читал? )
<Nor8> 2 гига маловато, а 5 уже норм
<[Raiden]> Umren: )) нет
<andrey_> 5гигов маловато, дропбокс лучше
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: не только. можешь текст набирать
<[Raiden]> он сразу окажется в запускалке
<dmay> Umren: чего там про гейтца? :3
<rapidsp> прикольн :)
<Umren> dmay: не читал его критику юзабилити windows update & microsoft.com ?
<Umren> недавно ликнулась инсайдерская переписка
<dmay> это когда он медиа-плеер скачать пытался стопицот лет назад? )
<Umren> не медиа плеер
<dmay> так это не недавно, этому сто лет в обед
<Umren> а чото там другое
<Whitesquall> не, тут новое что-то было )
<[Raiden]> сорь если что. Знаю что многим нравится и юнити и ГШ , но всеравно буду ругать )
<andrey_> ссылку в студию
<dmay> ну что-то из этой области, я уж не помню подробностей
<Umren> на hacker news было )
<Umren> вчера видел
<dmay> ссыль, сыль давай? )
<andrey_> ссылку в студию
<skai-falkorr> yj d kbxre
<skai-falkorr> но в лички
<skai-falkorr> а то побаню за оффтоп
<dmay> я по всяким хацкер-сайтам лазить не буду )
<Umren> первый линк в гугле, набери что я написал
<dmay> skai-falkorr: даладна, новости из мира ИТ же )
<Umren> за вчера новости
<skai-falkorr> дада.он с венды.ему опасно в интернете ходить
<dmay> Umren: ссыыыыль?
<Umren> с телефона читал просто )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: это новость об убунту?нет
<dmay> skai-falkorr: эта новость имеет отношение к одному избагов убунты
<dmay> в частности, багу #1
<dmay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Плоская она, юнити эта, как винда, панель не разбивается толком, не минимизируется толком и так далее
<dmay> так что вполне себе топик :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты хочешь поспорить?про это тоже пункт есть
<dmay> skai-falkorr: фу таким быть :/
<skai-falkorr> dmay: согласен.фу быть таким вантузятнегом, как ты, что аж боятся интернет странички:)
<Umren> вдруг там троян )
<dmay> Nor8: а зачем разбивать? а минимизируется она нормально вполне )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а в ГШ част ьфункций вм берет на себя сам ГШ. Мне тут федорщики обьяснили - муттер оказывается не просто ущербен, он таким и должен быть, а если ещё надо что-от вм, надо писать расширение к ГШ :)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: я боюсь не вирусов со странички, а информации с _таких_ сайтов. она, как правило, опасна для моска :(
<Nor8> dmay: Не знаю, не знаю, на кайро смотрю, глаз радуется эффектам и так далее, а юнити ерунда какая то
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да федора тот еще дистр )) Их слушать не стоит )))
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну тада тебе нечего боятся:)тыж вендовод:)
<dmay> Nor8: юнити не док. юнити это калька таскбара из 7ки :3
<dmay> skai-falkorr: толсто )
<Umren> dmay: если смотреть издали, то похоже
<Umren> а когда поюзаешь 10 минут, то близко на док из вин7 не похож )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: для местной публики сойдет:)тут непритязательный народец
<[Raiden]> пожалуй да, только ещё кривее чем в вин7 , у них хоть панель двигается в любоую сторону
<Nor8> dmay: А зачем? Ну или что мешает все довести до ума?
<dmay> Umren: ну я не говорил что дословная копия )
<Nor8> dmay: Или оне думают, что народ увидит, ахнет " мол, смотри, как вин 7" и переедет на убунту? ))))
<Umren> я думаю, что в 11.10 еще дальше уйдет
<dmay> Nor8: криворукость девов. ваш КО )
<[Raiden]> и ешё док в юнити вроде штука постоянная, т.е. не выпиливается
<dmay> Nor8: они думают о современных тенденциях построения UX ;)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Яж говорю, юнити плохо настраивается, джае с напильником )))
<[Raiden]> в итогде старый, древний гном2 и то модульней. выкинул панели если не нравятся и зял хоть тинт, хоть кайродок
<Nor8> dmay:  Думать оне думают, а представлять, не представляют :-D
<dmay> Nor8: ага, есть такое XD
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: +1
<Umren> ого, поставил ubuntu one сейчас, неплохо продвинулись :D
<Umren> можно даже настраивать отдельную скорость для каждого устройства который синхронизируются под аккаунтом
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тебе запрещают отрубить юнити и юзать компиз стандалон?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или ты не знал, что юнити - плагин к компизу?
<Nor8> Umren: Опять же, что мешает сделать для убунту1 апплет а-ля дропбоксовый?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: тыачем?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr:  Ничего себе плугин ))))
<skai-falkorr> плагин
<skai-falkorr> к компизу
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, не запрещается. Но гном3 фаллбек моде не будет развиваться скорее всего. и гном2 уже не будет.
<[Raiden]> а гш муттер заменить нельзя
<[Raiden]> в ГШ*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: компиз стандалон юзать в убунте и все
<skai-falkorr> зафиг какой то муттер?
<skai-falkorr> тем более у компиза куча плагинов, что делает его практически ДЕ
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Ну можно, но как бы, хотелось как у людей, взял и юзай.
<[Raiden]> т.е. как было до юнити :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Осенью посмотрим, если что, перееду на кеды /хфце или на роллинг со вторым гномом
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: взял минимал и юзай:)или минтовцев жди:)авось они напилят
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати юнити я ж грю - практически работоспособны.док и даш чутка запилить - и уже по людски
<Umren> минт рулит
<skai-falkorr> минт гавно
<dmay> минт ещё жив?
<Umren> жив, и скоро обгонит убунту по установкам
<Umren> ))
<Umren> как не странно
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я решил до осени поюзать кде, к тому же есть некоторый опыт общения с ним. А там будет видно.
<dmay> малаццы. только они единственную нормальную тему в 7ом году ещё выпилили (
<skai-falkorr> я кеды просто не переношу физически.они неудобны.кажутся, что нависают и давят интерфейсом.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> dmay: mint 11 по сравнению с убунтой 11.04 земля и небо )
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Кедофоб? :-D
<Umren> хотя пакеты теж самые
<dmay> skai-falkorr: довлеют, ага
<skai-falkorr> мож дело в кутях, но гткашные окна просто мягче и приятней глазу, чем кутяшеый терфейс
<skai-falkorr> пусть кеды мона внешне хоть в гном превратить - тулкита не спрячешь
<skai-falkorr> плюс у них какое то кривое фонтрендер
<skai-falkorr> плюс они не понимают юзерские шрифты
<skai-falkorr> установил шрифт - но он все равно не появился в выборе
<[Raiden]> Ну, для гнома бывают приятные темы, спору нет. А сам тулкит гтк , скорее сnрашней чем qt, чем наоборот )
<XuMuK> я тоже честно давал шанс кедам, и не раз, но как то не срослось
<Whitesquall> а x11 это вообще ржавое ведро столетней давности!
<Umren> [Raiden]: вцелом qt > gtk, но по факту применения наоборот
<Umren> Whitesquall: так пилят же сейчас wayland
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну он как то мягче.кутешные вызывают ассоциации с деревом.толстые такие дощечки дерева.а гтк - глина:)мягко и ровно
<Umren> x11 скоро не будет
<skai-falkorr> Whitesquall: тебя спрашивают?
 * skai-falkorr пожал руку XuMuK
<skai-falkorr> Umren: Nor8 [Raiden] сделайте /join #linuxtalks и скажите там привет
<skai-falkorr> плииииииз
 * XuMuK вернул skai-falkorr рукопожатие
<skai-falkorr> джад
<Umren> skai-falkorr: реклама!
<skai-falkorr> нужен четвертый
<skai-falkorr> сидите там, пока до 30 не доведу
<skai-falkorr> количество людей
<Nor8> И что это даст?
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: ты тож сделай
<skai-falkorr> небольша проверка.там должно оказаться 30 человек
<XuMuK> а кто такой бонд?
<skai-falkorr> нужны еще двое
<XuMuK> ща будет)
<skai-falkorr> блиииин
<skai-falkorr> ну де все?
<Umren> XuMuK: Бонд? Джеймс Бонд.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: зайди
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не вижу никаких дощечек, это qtcurve http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0801/h_1312217464_cfcbe28609.png
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: сделай /join #linuxtalks
<Umren> [Raiden]: почему между крестом и првым углом какой то левый просвет?
<Umren> и внизу тож, полоса кая то
<skai-falkorr> chmod666: видно же что это ты:)
<Umren> [Raiden]: и шрифты ужасные кстати )
<chmod666> а не было в тз, чтобы было не видно))*
<[Raiden]> Umren: ой, мне до них дела нет. шрифт либо читается, либо нет. + это настраивается\меняется
<weise> мужики, как поменять порт для подключения по lcp (remote desktop)
<weise> ?
<chmod666> weise, remote desktop вапще то на 5900
<weise> chmod666: мне надо поменять
<chmod666> и не lcp, а vnc
<weise> протокол lcp
<greg> всем добрый вечер
<chmod666> weise, хз, посмотри в конфиге vino
<chmod666> ку
<weise> chmod666: где этот конфиг?
<[Raiden]> weise: вино это внц, не рдп, тебе не надо
<weise> vnc и надо он по lcp работает
<skai-falkorr> винагр внц умеет же
<greg> посоветуйте дистр с xfce. смысл в хубунту в плане производительности есть? сейчас стоит 11.04 на асус 1005НА, все работает, только отзывчивость не устраивает
<skai-falkorr> и рдп
<[Raiden]> а..
<skai-falkorr> вроде
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> я опть в них запутался
<skai-falkorr> но винагр рдп умеет.помоему винагр умеет все, как комбайновая морда над всем
<XuMuK> weise, vnc и работает по vnc
<weise> мне надо с венды подключится  к убунте. но видать на работе стоит запрет на левые порты, мне надо поменять
<weise> не важно кто как работает, мне порт как поменять на убунте?
<XuMuK> weise, если порт не проброшен, то не получится
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 в дефолтном ядре зачем-то таймер прерываний 100гц , это в общем минимум. может поэтому отзывчивость не устравивает. Что с этим делать  - не ко мне.
<Umren> grad: fedora
<weise> я подключался с венды уже, но с обычного компа, а на работе стоит прокся и роутеры режут видать запросы на кривые порты
<greg> [Raiden]: спасибо за ответ, склоняюсь к кальке с хфце4 или с арчем заморочиться.
<XuMuK> weise, vino-preferences
<XuMuK> alt+f2
<[Raiden]> угу федору можно глянуть. Или арч, если сможешь.
<Umren> в федоре почти все ванильное
<skai-falkorr> ждите ноября месяца
<greg> федору ненавижу
<greg> =)
<skai-falkorr> суся 12, федя 16 и убунта 11.10
<greg> лютой ненавистью
<weise> XuMuK: нету там поля порт
<Umren> тогда про арч забудь
<weise> XuMuK: в 10.10 был
<greg> Арч нормально пользовался. с хфце не пробовал
<weise> в 11.04 не вижу
<XuMuK> ну тада хз
<[Raiden]> можно опыт провести... 1 мин
<greg> [Raiden]: опыт?
<XuMuK> greg, у меня кроме гнома3 стоит LXFCE и ничо, нормально
<XuMuK> думаю, что и с XFCE не будет проблем
<greg> XuMuK: что такое LXFCE?
<[Raiden]> ставиш на убунту это ядро, если отзывчивость изменится , то гуд, если нет то я не прав в причинах
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html
<XuMuK> greg, то есть LXDE
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кривой этот ликерикс )))
<greg> XuMuK: тот же обенбокс, только с обвесами)
<greg> подскажите ппа с 3 им ядром)(
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или 3.0 поставить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну зато бинарником есть. Сам я другое пользую
<greg> кто-нибудь с ппа 3-ее ядро ставил?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и в ППА рн есть
<Nor8> он*
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: да мне не кажется что что-то изменится, особенн оесли оно собрано так же как и генерик в убунте
<Nor8> greg:  А оно там есть?
<greg>  Nor8 вроде есть
<Nor8> greg: пруф
<shenmue> Nor8 !!!
<shenmue> меня разбанили
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это ясно , при другом раскладе я бы посоветовал другое. Но для теста сойдет и ликерное
<Nor8> shenmue: Мы рады за тебя
<[Raiden]> ибо друиге собирать надо
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: тя и не банили
<shenmue> в г+ бан дали
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: не волнуйся.ппа нет
<shenmue> и паспорт требовали
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да меня вполне стандартное устраивает, хотя было бы лучше, если бы можно через кернелчек собирать последнее со всеми патчами сразу )))
<greg> http://freeitzone.ru/blog/53.html
<inkvizitor68sl> как занять много памяти быстро?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /dev/shm недоступен
<XuMuK> на яве чо нить запусти))
<Nor8> greg: Ну этот метод давно известен
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: дев рандом же
<Whitesquall> dd здоровыми блоками копировать?
<skai-falkorr> дев нул есть?
<skai-falkorr> несколько архиваций запусти в дев нул
<XuMuK> Whitesquall, 512 или 1M
<[Raiden]> можно замутить раздел
<[Raiden]> tmpfs /media/ramdisk tmpfs size=384M,nr_inodes=10k,mode=777 0 0
<[Raiden]> 384мб в этом случае, строка для фстаб
<Whitesquall> dd блоками размерами с объём памяти, своп тут же активизируется )
<XuMuK> аа... Whitesquall я думал ты спрашиваешь...
<Whitesquall> )
<greg> есть смысл в xfce4 именно как в легкой замене гном2? или не взлетит?
<skai-falkorr> greg: не.не взлетит.де - не самолет.
<greg> skai-falkorr: я же образно
<XuMuK> greg, если без компизных няшег, то разница не особо заметна
<greg> XuMuK: а в памяти различие есть?
<XuMuK> greg, а до этого ты про что спрашивал?)
<[Raiden]> greg: я не думаю что хфце сильно легче гнома2, но капельку полегче.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-software-centre-lands-oneiric
<greg> спасибо, буду думать)
<weise> http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/10/05/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<[Raiden]> может где -то выгадаешь пару десятков мб незанятой рам +-
<weise> это зачем?
<greg> skai-falkorr: попсовый вид
<[Raiden]> если новичек, то наверное лучше хфце чем гном2, зачем привыкать юзать мертвую де )
<greg> [Raiden]: не сказал бы , что я новичек
<greg> просто интересно ваше мнение
<greg> как кстати вам новый software-centre на gtk3?
<[Raiden]> вообще некотоыре проги идухие с хфце очень легкие, типа редактора текста, xfburn или месной смотрелки процессов.
<shenmue> отвратительно
<[Raiden]> легче чем в гноме
<novns> [Raiden], но они не умеют важные вещи
<shenmue>  [Raiden] плюсую. я таск менеджер в гноме юзаю
<Nor8>  Я смотрю на все поделки гуевые и реально понимаю, что теория заговора не паранойя, а вполне рабочая модель недобросовестной конкуренции! ))) Засылают и ли проплачивают своему человеку в дев.группе и он лоббирует явное авно. После чего дистр умирает как ли
<greg> [Raiden]: редактор текста там какой?
<novns> переключение кодировок или там спеллчеккер
<[Raiden]> novns: ну , кому-то может хватать
<weise> сегодняшние логи)))
<weise> http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2011/08/01/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<skai-falkorr> @voice weise
<novns> weise, да ну не может быть
<greg> мне кажется gtk3 положительно сказывается на интерфейсе 11.10)
<weise> опять ни за что
<[Raiden]> гтк3 конечно лучше чем гтк2, тут даже спорить не о чем.
<[Raiden]> вопросы вызывают олько де котоыре на них стали делать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Чем лучше то?
<greg> [Raiden]: если сидеть на последних версиях ДЕ, то кроме xfce4 ничего вменяемого и простого не остается (
<greg> и мне не нравится такое развитие событий (
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну наверное что-нит ьперепилили что бы лучше работало и внешний вид кажется может быть более разный.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:При этом не работает компиз и куча плюшек
<[Raiden]> greg: из простого уж точно, согласен, а из вообще , kde тоже уже неплох
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Зачем так сразу убивать интересные проекты
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты про гном, а я только про тулкит.
<greg> [Raiden]: ну, знаешь на вкус и цвет...) мне кеды не нравятся вообще
<[Raiden]> в юнити на гтк3 работает компиз
<greg> в арче можно пользоваться gnome 3 + compiz
<[Raiden]> greg: )
<greg> [Raiden]: я честно пробовал пользоваться кедами)
<greg> [Raiden]: не знаю как это описать... вот ты смотрел франкенштейна? ))
<[Raiden]> greg: )) лол
<Nor8> greg: Арч пока нормальный гуишный инсталятор не сделает, джае смотреть в его сторону не буду
<greg> Nor8: да ладно тебе) нормальный там инсталятор
<[Raiden]> какие у нас ву всех разные запросы.
<greg> в арче KISS - там никогда гуи инсталлятора не будет
<Nor8> greg: Ну тогда и не будет у него популярности
<greg> да и смешно - ставить арч с гуи - инсталлятора, а потом пользоваться awesome или dwm как большинство арчеров )(
 * [Raiden] np: Paul Di'anno - Running Free
<greg> Nor8: он популярен. большое сообщество
<[Raiden]> ой, не тот канал, даже не тот сервер
<[Raiden]> простите )
<weise> как посмотреть открытые порты?
<greg> [Raiden]: прощаем)
<Whitesquall> netstat -antup
<[Raiden]> weise: netstat -antp возможно. Что ключи значат - не помню
<[Raiden]> помню если добавить u , то ещё подключения по удп покажет
<Whitesquall> именно )
<weise> спасибо
<ur5imw>  при включении уличного освещения пропадает адсл инет. как можно попбороться?
<[Raiden]> позвонить провайдеру
<shenmue> щас тебя отрубит кстати
<shenmue> уже темнеет
<ur5imw>     зона ответствености   разделена
<Whitesquall> ur5imw: либо перепадки в питании, либо слишком сильные наводки, попробуй выставить g.dmt с g.lite, если провайдер поддерживает
<ur5imw>  Whitesquall: виды модуляции?
<novns> ur5imw, перейти с адсл на не адсл
<Whitesquall> ur5imw: ага
<ur5imw> сейчас гляну
<Whitesquall> но гарантий нет никаких )
<ur5imw>  ну понятно
<ur5imw>  стоит 992.5
<secret> Парни нужна помощь срочно
<secret> Прошу админов не банить
<Whitesquall> нужно сдать кровь? )
<secret> почти вся фирма под угрозой
<XuMuK> !ask | secret
<ubuntuhelp> secret: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> а то всё вокруг да около
<Nor8> secret: Кто угрожает Микрософту? ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> я добился load average 22000+
<inkvizitor68sl> а lxc говно
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, каким образом? ... так, на будущее знать...
<novns> secret, какая проблема-то?
<Whitesquall> 0o
<secret> Я знаю правила. отправили так сказать донос в главный офис. нужно найти способ войти на сервер вслед за письмом
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что добился я такого la, запустив форк бомбу в lxc контейнере
<inkvizitor68sl> с 192 памяти и одним цпу
<inkvizitor68sl> а уронила форк бомба весь сервер
<novns> secret, давайте так, чтоб не было непонятностей
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, кинь в личку или васю
<novns> secret, название фирмы и ваше ФИО
<novns> без секретов
<Nor8> novns: )))
<Amblnb> Никто не узнает ))
<secret> В общем одна стерва отправила служебку на мыло шефу нужно это мыло удалить там куда ушла
<novns> secret, это не получится, но есть другой вариант
<novns> прежде чем шеф прочитает почту, признайтесь во всём сами
<XuMuK> разбавить?))
<novns> вам скидка выйдет
<XuMuK> или заспамьте, чтобы затерялось...
<Nor8> secret: А что ты нервничаешь? Если неправду сказала, то мелочи все это, а за правду борись ))))
<secret> Не вариант весь коллектив пострадает
<novns> secret, давайте вкратце суть проблемы
<[Raiden]> идите на linuxtalks
<novns> secret, вы украли деньги? сколько?
<Nor8> secret: Так ты не бойся, борись с коррупцией и засилием чинуш )))
<[Raiden]> гг
<Nor8> secret: Что ты как планктон офисный?  )) Смело посмотри в лицо доносу!
<secret> Простой вирус нужен который форматнет всю почту в клиенте
<novns> сейчас чай не 37-й год, никто не расстреляет
<novns> уволят и только
<secret> Можно прекрепить к телу письма
<[Raiden]> доступ надо к компу иметь либо сканить , искать эксплойты, гуглить дырки по версиям софта.. И потом , это вне закона, я думаю. + не думаю что на этом канале масса хакеров
<Nor8> secret: Проберись ночью в серверную с микроволновкой и постирай там все направленным импульсом ))))
<[Raiden]> лол
<secret> Я просто понять не могу какая система на сервере
<novns> secret, срочно покупай билеты и вали куда-нибудь в индию
<Whitesquall> а почтовый ящик на гугле небось? )
<novns> там людей много, затеряешься
<Nor8> secret:  Сотри все данные, все сервера, не ошибешься ))))
<[Raiden]> бывает локальаня почта в конторах
<Whitesquall> ну если локальная, ящик пива админу, и всё окей )
<novns> тут скорее вагон ящиков пива
<Nor8> Whitesquall: А вдруг админ неподкупен? )))
<secret> Так и есть через evolution локальная почта
<Whitesquall> secret: ну, так бегом к админу! :)
<weise> вы как то узко. шефу ящик водки и 2 дня у вас есть)
<[Raiden]> простой вирус который форматнет всю почту ) Ну на rm -Rf /var/spool/mail
<[Raiden]> типа пошутил
<novns> все типа посмеялись
<novns> типа хаха
<[Raiden]> ибо больашя част ьвирсусов под никсы так и выглядит. + текст: зравствуйте ,я албанский вирус - пустите меня от рута.
<Amblnb> Есть на эту тему видео Один рабочий день админа
<shenmue> тип они все требуют рута
<shenmue> и тип руту еще и права нужно прописать. и +зависимости
<novns> кстати, "типа" - это неопределённый артикль
<ur5imw> смена модуляции  на G.Lite только дало результат, но очень низкая скорость
<novns> а "конкретно" - определённый
<secret> ребят серьезно исполняемый файл с удалением почты
<Nor8> secret: wrong chat, m8!
<novns> secret, серьёзно?
<Amblnb> ur5imw: Включи всё и автовыбор, иногда Анэкс М может мешать при автовыборе..
<Whitesquall> ur5imw: а выбора особого нет, либо низкая скорость, но более качественная коррекция ошибок, либо высокая скорость, но последующие вылеты )
<Amblnb> На слабых линиях проси чтоб врубили Анэкс Л
<novns> secret, $50000 с вас предоплатой, без всяких гарантий
<ur5imw>    на  порту провайдер устанавливает 2 М  и все работатет. но мне нужно побороть именоо помеху , что бы вернуть 6 М
<Nor8> novns: Поддержу ваш подход к вопросу ))))
<secret> Блин парни так надеялся на вашу помощь
<novns> надежда умирает последней
<Amblnb> Анекс Л это и делает, у меня скорость линии тогда выше была, щас намудрили что-то и Анэкс А поставили.. Просмотри все соединения, может они занижают..
<Amblnb> novns: Ну надо молится что шефа звать не надежда ))
<ur5imw>  что занижать? включился свет на улице и прорвался инет и не восстанавливается  пока не уменьшу скорость.... днем все нормально
<novns> ur5imw, жаловаться в компетентные органы про хулиганство в сети
<novns> дескать, пьяные электрики глушат связь на такой-то частоте
<ur5imw>  решений я понял  . нет
<novns> есть
<novns> ur5imw, перейти с адсл на не адсл
<secret> Подскажи
<ur5imw> novns:  каким образом
<novns> ur5imw, обратиться к провайдеру, если он только адсл - сменить его
<novns> уж лучше кабель
<shenmue> видать питалово общее с фонарями. а в фонорях крататит где то
<ur5imw>   :) а если он не  имеет технической возможности?
<ur5imw>  протянуть тебе оптику\
<shenmue> кстати спроси у жильцов дома своего. у кого инет есть. у всех так же?
<novns> ur5imw, зачем именно оптику? хватит и витой пары
<Nor8> ur5imw:   Ты пробки проверь свои для начала, как они вкручены и так далее. Нет рубится из-за прыжка напряжения и дряхлой проводки.
<Amblnb> Кароче проверь зату если все гонтакти блестят и сопротивление минимально то поперевтыкай и дальше жалуйся прову на ухудшение линии вне хаты или пусть они проверят сигнал своим оборудованием
<Whitesquall> да они адсл проверяют не поднимая задницы с места, был опыт борьбы с теперяшним ростелекомом на эту тему
<novns> кстати, о помехах
<Amblnb> *хату, * контакты
<ur5imw>  вссе происходит в зоне моей ответствености ... провайдер  предоставил до ближайшего про обьекта. а там уже твои проблемы...
<[Raiden]> ну а что ты ещё хочешь? Ну напиши на их форуме, может ты не единстенный, тогда может пошевелятся
<ur5imw> промышленого
<Amblnb> Whitesquall: Ну и дома можно увидеть какая линия, зайти на модем и там всё написано сколько линия тянет и сколько на порту
<novns> позавчера впервые за много лет видел ночью млечный путь и до хрена других звёзд
<novns> те, которые в городе еле видны, были вообще яркими
<Whitesquall> да конкретно мне уже витухой заменили наконец-то )
<Amblnb> Залез на небоскрёб выше смога? )
<Nor8> novns: В августе его обычно и видно хорошо, особенно к концу, началу сентября
<novns> нет, был далеко от городов
<go87652> ктоинть знает как пользоваться wmctrl? мне надо в опенбоксе теминал запускать поверх окон.
<novns> Nor8, я только в детстве в черте города однажды видел
<ur5imw> .... короче  ни кто ни чего не знает...
<novns> и то это были лихие 90-е, фонари не горели
<Nor8> novns: Регулярно наблюдаю, но у нас городок не большой
<novns> а сейчас наступили лихие 10-е, фонари горят даже днём
<Amblnb> В ласвегасе непонятно где звёзды а где лампочки ))
<Nor8> novns:  На югах небо вообще как на тарелке, звезды прям над головой висят, завораживающее зрелище.
<Nor8>  Ладно, пойду, постреляю, летая меж звезд на звездолете последней модели )))))
<go87652> ктонить знает как с wmctrl запускать окна поверх всего ?
<weise> так есть открытый 631 порт, узнал что это сетевая печать(ipp), какого приложение его использует?
<weise> не какого, а какое:)
<Whitesquall> это cups - сервер печати
<weise> так, а как ему сказать, чтобы не грузился при автозапуске?
<Whitesquall> к нему можно подключиться через браузер
<Whitesquall> sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove
<Whitesquall> надеюсь поможет )
<weise> надеюсь не катит)
<Whitesquall> update-rc.d есть?
<Whitesquall> хотя в убунте может и другое что
<weise> вроде нету
<Whitesquall> тогда жди знатоков )
<Whitesquall> services-admin есть?
<weise> неа
<Whitesquall> беда )
<weise> кстати, там cupsd
<Whitesquall> ну да, демон так называется )
<go87651> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go87651, Fail!
<weise> в венде можно же управлять какие процессы грузить при старте, а в убунте как?
<go87651> сори - я пропустил - ктоинть знает как пользоваться wmctrl ?
<Whitesquall> weise: попробуй грохнуть файл в /etc/init.d/
<weise> Whitesquall: грохнуть то я грохну, но после перезагрузке он же опять будет работать
<Whitesquall> weise: если удалишь файл cups, то по идее не должен :)
<Whitesquall> из /etc/init.d/
<Whitesquall> в дебиане это решается при помощи update-rc.d
<weise> а, удалить. не, пусть будет, вдруг пригодится потом. надо просто сказать ему чтоб пока не мешал
<weise> и порты не палил
<Whitesquall> а для портов есть iptables
<weise> у меня 3 открытых порта, 2 нужны, этот надо убрать
<Whitesquall> ну, если печатать не надо, то проще вырубить cups )
<weise> хотел я разобратьсяв iptables, но посмотрел, и решил, что проще не нужные порты отрубить
<weise> не, ну удалить это по варварски)
<Whitesquall> ну, удали файл /etc/init.d/cups , если потребуется, всегда можно сделать dpkg-reconfigure
<Whitesquall> чтоб остановить демон прям сейчас - sudo service cups stop
<weise> ну пойми, через полгода я не вспомню, что и зачем удалял
<Whitesquall> спросишь :)
<weise> «не пашет ipp что делать?» ))
<Sergey_IT> weise, а писать заметки проблема?
<weise> не, не вариант.
<weise> просто скажите как его из автозагрузки убрать
<Whitesquall> я просто не знаю, ubuntu-way отключения автозапуска демонов )
<Whitesquall> грохнуть файл /etc/init.d/cups :)
<weise> отстань))
<go87652> weise: чё ты убрать хочешь ?
<weise> cupsd
<go87652> weise: чё это ?
<Whitesquall> :D
<weise> ipp сетевая печать
<weise> демон
<weise> процесс
<go87652> не я не зна
<Sergey_IT> weise, зайди в синаптик и удали cups
<weise> я не хочу его удалять, я хочу чтобы он не работал
<Whitesquall> weise: тогда тебе суждено каждый раз набирать руками sudo service cups stop )
<weise> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<weise> неа)
<weise> нашел
<Whitesquall> в убунте ж другая система загрузки )
<shenmue> sudo apt-get purge cups* ##нет капса -нет проблем
<shenmue> sysv-rc-conf как раз для запуска служб
<weise> поставил там крестики напротив cups
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Umren> weise: чувак, почитай доку http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Umren> остановишь купс
<Umren> ))))))
<Umren> там немного)
<weise> перескажи-ка в двух словах
<Umren> что пересказывать, ты хочешь что бы сервис купса не запускался
<Umren> в убунте система инициализации - апстарт
<Umren> по ссылке все написано
<Umren> подробно
<dmay> Umren: но ты же так и не написал, чего куда вбивать то ;)
<Umren> а так не интересно
<weise> так, новая проблема cups не килится
<Umren> с 4 главы начинай
<dmay> не, это я тебе суть претензии объяснил )
<weise> -9 а он новый процесс создает
<Umren> защита от хакеров)
<shenmue> что бы сервис купса не запускался
<shenmue> ну так удали
<weise> ладно, пофиг, после перезагрузки его не будет. у меня мега вопрос, а можно ли поставить suspend на таймер? shutdown можно, а suspend?
<go87651> weise: даже гуй вроде есть для этого
<weise> по фефолту он есть с системе?
<go87651> хз
<go87651> но есть какаято Ъ команда
<Umren> dmay: как там сильверлайт?
<dmay> Umren: работает :3
<Umren> dmay: его кто то юзает?)
<dmay> внезапно, да )
<Umren> мс ?
<dmay> толстовато же ;)
<Umren> ну кроме видеотрансляций их конф
<Umren> (которые никто не смотрит)
<weise> и сайта мос метро
<Umren> где еще?
<go87651> и сайта лувра
<Umren> достал с этим лувром
<dmay> ощи, мне тебе филиалом гугеля работать?
<Umren> dmay: а зачем? я его просто на сайтах не вижу
<dmay> спроси у него powered by silverlight или ещё чего-то такого
<Umren> убийца флеша убил себя сам? в вин8 же будет яваскрипт
<weise> печально что java аплеты почти пропали...
<Umren> javafx
<dmay> Umren: настоящий самурай применяет только факты и только подтверждённые факты. домыслы, слухи и мнение хомячков с хабра это для быдла. -_-
<Umren> вроде такая же мертвая технология как сильверлайт
<Umren> даже хуже)
<weise> javafx2.0 ещев бете
<weise> я прогу на ней написал, вроде крутая вещь так то
<Umren> плагин под линукс есть?
<weise> пока только под вин
<Umren> мда
<weise> я говорю, еще в бете
<Umren> хз, не взлетит мне кажется
<Umren> только если там будет мегаинтеграция с явой
<Umren> кофейщиков то целый вагон ездиет
<weise> это просто как библиотека
<weise> так что интеграция норм
<Umren> как и быдлокодеров типа dmay
<weise> )
<Umren> dmay: самое смешное в сильверлайт то, что мс сейчас сделала ставку на хтмл5
<Umren> убийственное непостоянство
<dmay> Umren: ну фейспальм же... никогда не читай советских газет на ночь
<Umren> dmay: ну извини меня, хтмл5 конф, хтмл5 адаптация в ие9 и ие10
<Umren> ты про это не слышал?
<weise> хтмл5 крутая вещь, но почему на ней делают игры которые 100 cpu жрут... нахрена
<dmay> иди по техдейс, чтоль, полазай, чтоб не казаться такой деревенщиной. там много хороших докладов, и на тему СЛ в том числе, с последней конфы
<Umren> только не надо говорить, что сильверлайт нигде с канвас и свг не пересекается и типа это совершенно разный рынок сбыта
<dmay> а то жалко же на тебя смотреть :/
<skai-falkorr> тишина и покой
<dmay> Umren: мы его най^Wобманули :3
<artus> dmay, я вас щас обоих выпили и будете друг другу в приват обманывать
<artus> *выпилю
<weise> ))
<dmay> ни, в приват не интересно... тем более что умрен таки просвящаться ушёл, судя по молчанию 8]
<Umren> блин, ubuntu one очень медленно работает
<Umren> dmay: просвящаться трупом сл?
<Umren> 2 часа 600 мегабайт качает, не серьезно
<Umren> в дропбоксе все намного быстрее
<dmay> *в закрытом проприетарном небезопасном дропбоксе, которым пользуется в ХХХ раз больше людей чем U1 /expanded
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<skai-falkorr> толсто же
<skai-falkorr> ubuntu one используют миллионы
<Umren> у убунту уан есть жирный плюс - там не удаляют файлы
<dmay> ну так надо как-то разговор начинать :3
<skai-falkorr> и кстати на моем адсл он показал скорость больше, чем дропбокс
<Umren> а в дропбоксе сейчас боты шерстят шары :D
<Umren> ищут pdf djvu mp3
<skai-falkorr> Umren: нафиг?
<Umren> skai-falkorr: удаляют
<skai-falkorr> пусть ищут
<dmay> в db неудаление + вся история изменений от начала времен стоит баксов 30 в год, емнип. в комплекте с кучей дополнительного места, ага )
<Umren> без предупреждения
<skai-falkorr> попробуют удалить у меня pdf с купленными в инет магазине журналами и со скачанными с офф ресурса lxf журналы старше года (выложенные в паблик) - я их заставлю облизывать ручную змею
<Umren> dmay: это не сервис от мс
<Umren> dmay: не надо его пропагандировать )
<dmay> Umren: это проприетарный закрытый сервис :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: нажми purge file и хрен ты че восстановишь
<Umren> skai-falkorr: такое уже было много раз, читал жалобы
<dmay> и чего его пропагандировать, им и так все пользуются )
<Umren> dmay: и? не от мс же
<Umren> dmay: ты кстати бингом пользуешься? :D
<dmay> Umren: ты не доконца понимаешь моё мировоззрение. потому и кажешься таким странным иногда, наверно... ;)
<dmay> внезапно пользуюсь. на елефоне 8)
<Umren> dmay: ты просто не понимаешь всей тонкости :D
<dmay> Umren: так толсто что тонко чтоль? )
<Umren> именно
<Umren> обратная зависимость
<dmay> ни. вот если-б твое толсто было-б основано на фактах, а не надомыслах, тогда было-б тонко. а так - на троечку
<dmay> one sec
<go87651> вы не оо том ребята
<dmay> есть кто с проблемами/вопросами?
<go87651> да
<go87651> я
<artus> @kban dmay 600 толсто , тонко, нафиг
<artus> Umren, заканчивай флудить
<Umren> 600 это в минутах?
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нибудь скрипты для гимпа писать могет? Там вроде Фу..
<Umren> там питон еще был вроде
<admin-skif-biz> или питон.. да там ваще хрен разберешь.. гадюшник
<Umren> в любом случае там с апи разбираться надо сидеть, с учетом того что в практике это не нужно чуть более чем полностью, не думаю что кто то возмется :D
<admin-skif-biz> а за деньги?
<Umren> любого адекватного питониста найди) возьметься
<admin-skif-biz> под линукс нет софта, блин.. ((
<go87651> artus: а почему знц - это флуд ?
<admin-skif-biz> знать бы где гимпопитонистов искать
<Umren> обычного питониста
<Umren> разберется с апи, сделает те плугин
<stolzus> admin-skif-biz: а что за скрипт, ради интереса
<go87651> admin-skif-biz: ну так есть канал вроде
<admin-skif-biz> stolzus, да обрабатывать стереофотографии
<go87651> и питона и гимпа
<admin-skif-biz> канал нерусский, похоже
<stolzus> go8765: потому что две страницы лога говорить о том, кто кого троллит, это флуд :)
<go87651> admin-skif-biz: найди переводчика :)
<admin-skif-biz> аха... гугла.
<Umren> admin-skif-biz: сайты по фрилансу.
<Umren> admin-skif-biz: русские питон комьюнити
<admin-skif-biz> решил сиськи в 3D фотать.. а тут облом с обработкой..
<go87651> stolzus: т.е знц - этоне флуд получается ?
<artus> admin-skif-biz, тебя выгнать или сам прекратиш? )
<stolzus> go8765: что такое знц? моя не понимать
<go87651> stolzus: znc бунсер
<admin-skif-biz> artus, а если использовать imagemagick под убунту, тогда можно?
<stolzus> go8765: ты про какой бан то? про то, за что dmay выгнали?
<artus> admin-skif-biz, у тя проблема с установкой оного?
<artus> )))
<go87651> stolzus: нет
<admin-skif-biz> нет, у меня проблемы с его возможностями..
<stolzus> go8765: тогда пардон, я тебя не так понял
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ну значит на канал imagemagick ) ибо обработка сисек это нифига не тематика канала
<admin-skif-biz> имажемагик не справится.. это конвертор
<admin-skif-biz> куды податься.. прям не знаю.. софт под винду весь платный. Ломать никто не хочет, школота обленилась..
<admin-skif-biz> а в наше время ломали все ,что шевелится.
<stolzus> ломать - не вариант. строить надо
<admin-skif-biz> под линукс софт писать?
<stolzus> а что удивительного?
<[Raiden]> всем  так и хочется интерфейсы поломать http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31361
<admin-skif-biz> мысль верная. Но я кроме php ничего не знаю. Да и то в пределах HelloWord
<admin-skif-biz> а тут питоны какие то..
<inkvizitor68sl> на php тоже можно софт писать
<[Raiden]> да, лучше не пиши ничего, ибо World
<[Raiden]> ^)
<weise> кнопку вперед не убирают пусть
<[Raiden]> Самым большим изменением, несомненно, является отказ от отдельной строки поиска, как это уже сделано в Internet Explorer 9/10 и Google Chrome. - 1 из причин почему я не стал юзать хром.
<stolzus> а я привык. хотя да, одна строка - это не труЪ
<Umren> [Raiden]: а нафиг она нужна?
<weise> одна строка это мега круто так то
<stolzus> 1 решение для 1 задачи, потому что
<Umren> stolzus: один браузер для текста, другой для картинок, а файлы по фтп качать
<weise> у них там на сайте можно 8 лису скачать)
<[Raiden]> [23:41:11] [Zek]у мееня по прежнему 5 панелей сверху  [23:41:22] [Zek]и миранда справа прилеплена - знакомый пишет, десктоп юзер. И вот спрашивается, нафига ему эти урезанные по ифейсу нвоые версии?
<[Raiden]> Umren: в ней ест ьвыбор где искать
<Umren> [Raiden]: в хроме тоже
<stolzus> ошибаешься. браузер отвечает за отображение хтмл. хтмл состоит не только из текста. всё остальное браузер непосредственно делать не должен
<[Raiden]> в хроме расширением если только
<weise> ищещь в яндексе, а у него в низу все поисковики
<[Raiden]> weise: да бред )
<weise> очень удобно
<[Raiden]> я по старому хочу ибо привычно и удобно
<Umren> ))
<weise> не нашел ткнул гугл и все
<Umren> [Raiden]: старпер
<[Raiden]> weise: ну и нафиг это, я могу сразу в гугле искать, а не яндекс->ueuk
<[Raiden]> гугл
<Umren> [Raiden]: фигасе файрфокс секси выглядит ) прям как хром :D
<[Raiden]> а если я скажем хочу поискать на кинопоиске, вних хрома я могу его сунуть?
<weise> ну дак сразу ищи в гугле, только ты говорил про выбор
<[Raiden]> вниз*
<Umren> [Raiden]: там все проще
<Umren> [Raiden]: вбиваешь kino жмешь там
<weise> site: kinopoisk запрос
<weise> все
<Umren> и он ищет в кинопоиске
<Umren> tab
<[Raiden]> weise: т.е. вместо запрос, надо писать site: kinopoisk запрос - нахрена мне это?
<Umren> там включается поиск по другому ресурсу
<Umren> [Raiden]: мое решение более правильное :D он именно юзает поиск самого кинопоиска
<Umren> и любой другой ресурс так же
<weise> итак, 20 сайтов и к каждому свой поиск?
<[Raiden]> Umren: и моё решает поиск самого кинопоиска, он у меня тупо выбирается в строке поиска.
<[Raiden]> так же сразу и в вики могу поискать - не заходя сначала туда
<Umren> [Raiden]: в хроме так же.
<Umren> и?
<weise> вики в первой выдаче на любое слово уже
<go87651> ктонить хочет попрактиковаться во фришеле и знц ?
<weise> [Raiden]: у тебя не универсальный способ короче
<[Raiden]> site: kinopoisk запрос - ищет гуглом на кинопоиске, а не им самим.
<weise> думаешь не найдет?))))))
<Umren> [Raiden]: http://i.imgur.com/xVWIC.png
<go87651> никто кстати не знает как программы запускать так что бы сразу в состояние - поверх окон ?
<[Raiden]> weise: у меня унивекрсальынй и простой, за счет того что я могу кликнуть мышкой, а не вспоминать как там чего и вводить только запрос
<Umren> вбиваешь любой сайт где свой кустомный поиск жмешь таб - он пользуется поисковой системой самого сайта
<Umren> хотя по умолчанию гугл
<copyerfiled> привет всем, помогите, поставил убунту сервер, как установить иксы?
<[Raiden]> weise: найдет, я просто исправил твое предложение выше. Оно было неверным
<[Raiden]> Umren: мне так не надо. я это могу в строке поиска сделать, + мне не надо переключать обратно на гугл, т.к. есть ещё строка адреса с ним.
<Umren> [Raiden]: http://i.imgur.com/7LWni.png я не вижу проблемы твоей
<[Raiden]> мой способ удобней , я уверен. А нвоый способ сложнее, но  эконмит место.  Но мне не нужно этого делать, я бы даже хотел ещё пару строк поиска, можно даже на ещё 1 панели
<dmay> кто нить знает, зачем нужен майнкрафт?
<Umren> это без плагинов, по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> Umren: ок, а как теперь искать в гугле?
<Umren> нажать еще раз таб
<[Raiden]> ну и жми )
<Umren> он для одной страницы активируется 1 раз
<Umren> не надо переключать ничего, я объесняю тебе же
<Umren> открыл другую закладку - там ищет уже в гуглде
<Umren> можно для каждой закладки свой поиск включать хоть 50 сайтов
<Umren> файрфокс так может?
<[Raiden]> ок, я учту. Если не будет выбора, а пока он есть, я буду пользоваться браузерами с неурезанными ифейсами
<weise> лисуу можно ж настроить как трансформер
<weise> за это люблю
<weise> и за то что не гугл
<[Raiden]> сейчас - да
<Umren> dmay: майнкрафт? игра жэе
<Umren> популярная очень сейчас
<dmay> я в курсе что игра. зачем?
<Umren> глупо задавать вопросы зачем существует игра
<Umren> потому что в нее играют
<copyerfiled> люди помогите, поставил убунту сервер, инет настроил, через apt-get install ничего не ставиться как быть?
<Umren> dmay: зачем ты существуешь? :D
<dmay> Umren: why so serious, ты же понял вопрос )
<Umren> нет, не понял
<dmay> copyerfiled: проверить инет, проверить подключение, проверить прокси, проверить репы, проверить руки
<Umren> могу сказать, что майнкрафт на яве
<[Raiden]> Эти уроды не понимают, что планшетам нужен свой ифейс, а десктопам свой
<[Raiden]> Простите за резкость
<Umren> и мс тут лузит тотально :D
<dmay> [Raiden]: в мс понимают :3
<Umren> dmay: ага, вин8 на планшете в видео
<copyerfiled> так блин голову не проверил, тогда как активировать рута?
<dmay> более того, там понимают что елефонам и планшетам нужен разный интерфейс, а не как в ведроиде
<[Raiden]> dmay: вин7 хорош, да. Но речь шла о браузерах )
<Umren> dmay: в андроиде он разный, глаза открой
<Umren> 2.3 и 3.1.
<dmay> Umren: за счет сторонних разработчиков то? ну так и под оффтопик всяких кастомайзерых полно )
<weise> «slepp 120 && pm-suspend» сработает в убунту 11.04?
<Umren> каких разработчиков? ты только из криокамеры вылез? )
<Umren> не позорился бы что ле
<dmay> а то 3.1 не елефонный? добавили две с половиной фичи и всё, 10-дюймов-реади, ага
<Umren> нет не телефонный, там совсем другой интерфейс
<Umren> ты не путай с древними первыми табами на 2.2
<[Raiden]> хотя гнома это тоже касается. Могли бы сделать запрос при первом запуске: у вас мелкий экран с тачем или нормальный десктоп? :) И соотв трансформация ифейса. В кде почти так, можно переключить плазму в нетбук эдишен
<go87651> подскажите какие значения к ключу --role есть в гном терминале и как ими пользоваться плиз
<dmay> так, всё не сбивайте меня, я разбираюсь зачем майнкрафт
<Umren> dmay: добывать руду, строить дом
<dmay> дварф фортресс более ня
<Umren> dmay: те в ява игры противопоказано играть :D
<Umren> а дропбокс на питоне вроде
<weise> так
<dmay> Umren: я, в отличие от некоторых, не строю из технологий кумиров и религий ;)
<weise> suspend или hibernate?
<dmay> а тебе зачем?
<weise> ну например на ночь поставить комп в такой режим
<dmay> разницу между ними осознаём?
<weise> суспед сохраняет в оперативке состояния, а второй на жестком
<weise> первй быстрей
<weise> нужно эл-во
<weise> второй медленней, не нужно э-во
<weise> вот и дума
<[Raiden]> есть целых 2 хибернейта, дефолтынй и tuxonice , последний у меня хорошо работал. Целый месяц "аптайма"
<[Raiden]> +-
<weise> -+ месяц?)
<[Raiden]> сколько-то дней
<[Raiden]> я давно юзал, потом на новй дистр обновился и было лень делать )
<weise> В Н.Новгороде до конца года будет установлено 6 новых светофоров Молодые нижегородки зверски убили подругу за ее лесбийские наклонности На стройплощадке станции метро в Нижнем Новгороде упал кран Сотрудника колонии подозревают в обороте наркотиков НÐ
<weise> куда я попал
<[Raiden]> в реальный мир
<hobagos> как установить нужные пакеты, если нет интернета?
<Umren> скачать там где есть интернет, установить с сд
<[Raiden]> найти пакеты и sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> можно почитать как репозиторий замутить локальный - другой вариант
<hobagos> >найти пакеты
<hobagos> может как то из консоли можно сразу deb получить?
<hobagos> с зависимостями сразу)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> рекс пекс фекс, пакет появись
<hobagos> reckspecksfecks packetname ?
<[Raiden]> знакомых ищи с анлимом, или ест ьсервис типа filepost ,  заказываешь что, они качают и высылают диск за деньги
<[Raiden]> может пригодится кому, валяется в заметках
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?4qg4dg
<hobagos> а если я компилирую программу на c++ с внешними библиотеками, то бинарник не запуститься на другой убунте без этих библиотек?
<go87651> ктонить знает как этим пользоваться gnome terminal --role=   ????
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, если библиотеки статические, то запустится, с динамическими - нет
<hobagos> Sergey_IT, а можно динамическую в статическую?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> её собирать надо как статическую
<Sergey_IT> а что за задача?
<hobagos> просто изучаю движок физический, хотел чтобы бинарник на другом компе запустился
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, а библиотеки откуда?
<hobagos> из репов
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, так может из сорсов статические собрать можно
<bim_ir> привет, чуваки
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, или на сайте уже готовые есть
<hobagos> чтоб почитать на эту тему что разбираться?
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, программирование в С++, + про IDE, которым пользуешься
<hobagos> я без IDE)
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, а смысл?
<hobagos> Sergey_IT: смысл? без иде? мне она пока не нужна
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, а что за движок физический?
<hobagos> box2d
<kigs> о, старый добрый канал
<kigs> всем здрасте
<kigs> вопрос, gparted не видит разделов жестого диска, что можно придумать ?
<kigs> пишет unlocated
<bim_ir> как это не видит? давай скрин
<kigs> секундочку
<Bodia> если с лайвсд, то возможно и такое..там udev кривой вроде...
<Bodia> а так то testdisk
<kigs> testdisk диски видит, проблема в следующем: установлено на компе две ОС, ВинХП и Вин7, туда нужно прикрутить Linux, желательно Mint, или Ubuntu
<kigs> то что точно пишет -> unallocated
<kigs> вот точно как тут -> http://static.cotescu.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/gparted-1.png
<kigs> проблема заключается в том, что формата делать нельзя
<kigs> тут есть кто сталкивался с такой проблемой ?
<kigs> или нужно иди на англоязычные каналы ?
<kigs> так сообщество - есть кто живой ?
<bim_ir> погодь
<kigs> жду
<kigs> извените за нездержаность
<bim_ir> kigs: так это чистый диск, вообще чистый
<kigs> нет
<bim_ir> kigs: parted -l или fdisk -l --> pastebin
<Bodia> флешка с телефона?
<Bodia> хотя то на скрине с телефона..
<Bodia> знач у тебя тото другое..
<kigs> команда fdisk -l показывает все разделы
<go87> ну тогда ещё один маленький вопросик : никто не знает как пользоваться запустить терминал или другую программу в режиме поверх всех окон сразу и что значят эти ключи? gnome terminal --role=
<artus> @kick go87 загляни уже в гугл
<kigs> если это мне, то в гугле решения проблемы по существу не нашел
<kigs> если тыкнете носом, буду признателен
<artus> kigs, ты то тут причем)
<kigs> извените, думал мне )
<artus> kigs, и нафига ты мне какую то фигню бросаеш? )
<kigs> все проехали )
<kigs> такс, я так понимаю никто с таким не сталкивался
<artus> kigs, вывод sudo fdisk -l на paste.pro
<[Raiden]> kigs: может прав нету?
<[Raiden]> формат от юзера пытался сделать?
<kigs> я сам себе СУДО )
<[Raiden]> а, гпартед не видит.. Надо лечить имхо тестдиском или заюзай для разбивки другое что-нить. Инсталятор правда тоже может не увидеть
<[Raiden]> иногда случается после юза акронис диск сюит
<artus> ща окажетцо что он хочет форматнцть системный диск и его ненавязчиво просят его отмаунтить или посылают лесом
<artus> kigs, вывод fdisk -l где ?
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру, и просто совпадение было
<kigs> artus, не сегодня
<artus> kigs, ну дык телепатов нет и гадать на кофейной гуще как то не айс
<kigs> акронис юзали я так пологаю
<zhooravlik> Привет, нужна помощь по репозиториям. Burg установил - теперь при команде sudo apt-get update выводится ошибка: "W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found" и пакеты не обновляются, как можно удалить этот реп из списка? PS В /etc/
<zhooravlik> apt/sources.list ни одной записи, упоминающей burg
<kigs> все всем спасибо
<artus> zhooravlik, нету репозитория, вот и ругаетцо
<zhooravlik> Ну да, нету, а как можно этот линк сменить на maverick или удалить вообще? Где эти линки хранятся?
<artus> zhooravlik, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<artus> или где оно у тя там
<[Raiden]> zhooravlik: /etc/apt/sources.list.d тут ищи , либо если есть гуи, зайди в источники и там потри.
<[Raiden]> artus: у нас ещё такая папка есть, там несколько файлов, в кадом по репу.
<zhooravlik> гуи есть, а где в источниках находится?
<[Raiden]> на второй загладке вроде
<artus> [Raiden], │01:26           artus | zhooravlik, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list                                                         │ admin-skif-biz
<artus>              │01:27           artus | или где оно у тя там
<artus> [Raiden], промахнулсо)
<zhooravlik> в сорсах нет ничего, связанного с бургом
<zhooravlik> а в источниках не могу найти
<zhooravlik> хотя не, нашел. спасибо большое
<artus> вот так, поставят себе всяких твиков а потом найти ничего не могут)
<zhooravlik> Ну бывает, что поделать-то?)
<[Raiden]> я уверен что он даже не пытался посмотрет ьв папке которую я  сказал
<only_you> всем привет. кто-то знает, libreoffice 3.4.2 в ppa будет?
<only_you> ой, тоесть в репах 11.04 =)
<[Raiden]> в официальных врятли, на ппа скорее всего будет, если ещё нет
<[Raiden]> тут пока 3.4.1 https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<only_you> [Raiden]: спс за инфу
<shenmue> будет
<shenmue> ждите
<[Raiden]> в октябре будет точно )
<shenmue> http://www.libreoffice.org/download есть уже в дебах
<artus> shenmue, главное что оно в репах есть)
<shenmue> а неее....
<shenmue> там 333
<shenmue> deb_ru.tar.gz чот не понял конечно но качать и смотреть влом
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-02
<arinov2> у hp тачпад не гладкий
<arinov2> они как специально делают такое
<skai-falkorr> @Kban --user dmay 600 ЗА ВДВ!
<arinov2> skai-falkorr: тебе не кажется, что ты перегибаешь?
<mortuary> hello
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: в чем?
<arinov2> skai-falkorr: бан юзеров без причины
<arinov2> это не хорошо
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: ну учитывая, что он давным давно получил постоянный бан на канале, и только изза глюкавости банлиста фриноды, который освобождает места, если их мало - он снова тут:)
<skai-falkorr> причин у него искать не долго:)
<mortuary> товарищи, решил я на ночь забэкапить пару разделов с помощью dd, загрузился с лайф сиди, получил рута и на утро обнарущил следующее http://pastebin.com/qM7LapQ9 - чтобы это все значило? так должно быть или я паникер ctrl +c тыкнул :)
<arinov2> skai-falkorr: на этом канале правила никогда не соблюдались на 100%
<arinov2> поэтому у него и репутация соответствующая
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: поэтому его и не забанили.и тебя тоже сейчас не забанили именно изза доброты нашей:)
<arinov2> считается, что тут операторский произвол, оффтоп и бог знает что еще
<arinov2> skai-falkorr: бана бояться только те, кому тут есть что делать
<skai-falkorr> ага.когда начинаем соблюдать правила - ве ругают за произвол.когда даем отдыха - за оффтоп.людям никогда не угодить.вот если я тебя ейчас забаню - ты скажешь, что это произвол?
<arinov2> нет, я неоднократно тут банен был
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: я про конкретно сейчас
<arinov2> этот канал я для себя открыл году в 2008
<arinov2> может раньше
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: я конкретно спрашиваю - если тебе сейчас отвесить бан - это поизвол или соблюдение правил?
<arinov2> это соблюдение правил
<skai-falkorr> а какого?
<skai-falkorr> и знал бы ты, если б не почуял подвошку?
<skai-falkorr> и знал б ты, если бы сейчас не пошел смотреть номер?
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: примонтирован раздел был?
<arinov2> да ладно номер не имеет значения
<arinov2> туда никто не ходит кроме вас
<arinov2> как минимум обсуждение действий операторов
<skai-falkorr> а должны все ходить и прочесть
<arinov2> во-вторых оффтоп, в третьих если еще кто-то подключиться к беседе - флейм
<mortuary> skai-falkorr нет, который бэкапил не примонтирован
<skai-falkorr> но людям лень подключать единственную извилину
<arinov2> skai-falkorr: эти правила ограничевают свободу
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: fsck -vcp /dev/sdb1 сделай.от рута.
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: законы тоже.ты будешь спорить против закона, запрещающего убийства?
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: может я хочу убить тебя.и только закон защищает
<arinov2> неправда
<mortuary> skai-falkorr пока не могу, на хоум машине произошло - я так понимаю это ошибка какая то?
<skai-falkorr> ты просто восхитительно гениален:)
<skai-falkorr> слова ошибка - значат ошибка...ктобы мог подумать
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: fsck -vcp проверит поверхность дика на битые блоки
<mortuary> skai-falkorr и если найдет.... и много?
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: мы выразим тебе сочувствие
<arinov2> перемонтировать в режиме записи нужно
<mortuary> arinov2 он же вроде как отмаунтен должен быть совсем, нет?
<mortuary> данные то как сохранить, если бытых хард - копипастом на новый винт?
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: а запись то нафига?
<skai-falkorr> дд с него ткоа считывает
<mortuary> skai-falkorr еп, инс труе
<arinov2> битый хард
<mortuary> как данные лучше от туда вынуть, пока он совсем не умер, кажется кончина его близка)
<skai-falkorr> копировать что скопируется
<skai-falkorr> что не скопируется - оплакать и забыть
<mortuary> собственно, да
<arinov2> целостность нарушена хаотично
<mortuary> раньше надо было думать (с) Ж)
<arinov2> грош цена этим данным
<skai-falkorr> arinov2: ну 94гб то он забирает
<skai-falkorr> тм точно живое есть
<arinov2> если повреждения не физические, надо монтаж с rw делать и пробовать fsck
<arinov2> потом копировать
<mortuary> приду тогда сегодня чекну его fsck'ом
<mortuary> но в принципе ему уже пора, он свое отслужил
<arinov2> а если физические - выкидывать и не тратить время
 * arinov2 оптика рулит
<AlexeyMish> здравстсвуйте. Можно проконсультироваться по поводу пользования cron?
<mortuary> но он же до 230 гигов доходит... значит бэпапит, но не все, или как?
<Sergey_IT> AlexeyMish, man crontab читал?
<skai-falkorr> !ask > AlexeyMish
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyMish, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> !q > AlexeyMish
<skai-falkorr> !q1 > AlexeyMish
<skai-falkorr> ну и ессесно
<skai-falkorr> !man > AlexeyMish
<AlexeyMish> задача, отправлять сервер на выключение каждый день в 7 часов. Правильный синксис 00 19 * * 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 halt?
<sharikoff_> AlexeyMish, http://www.htmlbasix.com/crontab.shtml
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff_: там знц то очнется?
<AlexeyMish> спасибо!
<sharikoff_> skai-falkorr, завтре скорее всего
<skai-falkorr> а что там случилось то?
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, а если разобрать баш - то получается что он не может прочитать-записать данные на 94, 153, 230 гиге и если бы я его не прервал, то он бы записался, но соответственно без файликов которые он записать не смог? простите за тавтологию :)
<skai-falkorr> он останавливается.мало ли что там.мало ли в каком состоянии блины.проверь поверхность
<skai-falkorr> проверь ошибки
<skai-falkorr> не поможет - копируй все, что скопируется
<skai-falkorr> и сделай зеркальце из блинов
<mortuary> спасибо, fsck -vcp будет достаточно?
<sharikoff_> уокинг ин май шюууз..тра ля ля ля..
 * sharikoff_ поет
<Henoxek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OoMiLooQOY
<sharikoff_> =)
<sharikoff_> явно не депеш
<AlexeyMish> Господа, все делаю, как велит мануал, не работает. В чем ошибка может быть? Делаю sudo crontab -u root -e
<AlexeyMish> 24 10 * * * shutdown -h now > /dev/null
<AlexeyMish> не выключился однако :(
<sharikoff_> а у тя рут то есть?
<AlexeyMish> есть
<sharikoff_> в системе
<AlexeyMish> под рутом сижу
<sharikoff_> под судо? или именно под рутом?
<sharikoff_> =))
<sharikoff_> я все пишу напрямую в /etc/crontab
<sharikoff_> руками
<sharikoff_> это неправильно но работает
<sharikoff_> тем более перед командой надо юзера указывать
<AlexeyMish> gjl henjv
<sharikoff_> от которого пускать команду
<AlexeyMish> под рутом
<sharikoff_> su -l root
<AlexeyMish> сейчас попробую
<Alagos> мне при su -l root написало сбой при проверке подлинности
<aleksei> всем ку
<sharikoff_> судо су это не рут
<AlexeyMish> я так понимаю, после добавления задания ничего рестартовать не надо, система сразу вкуривает, что новая задача появилась?
<sharikoff_> угу
<sharikoff_> root@kvmhost:~# whoami
<sharikoff_> root
<ur5imw> потревожу публику еще раз.. появилась мощная помеха от уличного освещения , которая влияет на адсл, как можно от нее избавиться ?
<sharikoff_> закатать мопед в свинец
<sharikoff_> =)
<coolstix> провод экранировать
<AlexeyMish> root@vm1922:/# whoami
<AlexeyMish> root
<sharikoff_> root@kvmhost:~# id
<sharikoff_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) группы=0(root)
<AlexeyMish> все равно надо указывать su -l root в кронтабе перед командой?
<sharikoff_> нет
<sharikoff_> там просто root
<sharikoff_> ofc gjrf;e
<sharikoff_> щас покажу
<AlexeyMish> буду признателен. Второй день мучаюсь.. Синтаксис понятен, что и как делать понятно, а не работает.
<sharikoff_> AlexeyMish, http://paste.pro/3098434
<sharikoff_> мой кронтаб
<ur5imw> coolstix: ка еще как?
<ur5imw>  как
<AlexeyMish> не понял, у меня в убунте поля who нет, сразу command идет
<coolstix> хз
<AlexeyMish> а это..  там сразу halt можно указывать или нужно halt в отдельный скрипт, а в кронтабе выполнять этот скрипт?
<sharikoff_> полный путь
<sharikoff_> или задать переменную PATH
<sharikoff_> yj kexit gjkysq genm
<sharikoff_> [root@iortpc /home/admin]# whereis halt
<sharikoff_> halt: /sbin/halt /usr/share/man/en.UTF-8/man8/halt.8.gz
<AlexeyMish> во.. теперь наверное получится
<sharikoff_> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5809/35931700.4b/0_6acff_9f58a02e_orig
<Alagos> sharikoff_: ахахахахахах
<Alagos> Кто то знает какие то программы шпионы для убунту?
<Alagos> Что бы собирать инфу о том что происходит за компом
<skai-falkorr>  Alagos ну у сша есть правительсвтенная программа поддержки цру. тебе подойдет?наймешь пару агентов
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: мне желательно софт, без человеков
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: cat же
<skai-falkorr> cat /var/log/*
<sharikoff_> cat властелин програм под линукс
<sharikoff_> катом можно сделать почти все
<sharikoff_> =)
<Alagos> Да?
<Alagos> И как катом вставить текст в файл? :)
<arinov2> цру - это глагол?
<sharikoff_> cat file>file2
<Alagos> А если нету file, то как? :)
<sharikoff_> echo "текст">file&&cat file>file2
<arinov2> можно сразу
<arinov2> че-то с EOFом
<arinov2> не помню
<sharikoff_> еоф в конце
<sharikoff_> с эхо
<Alagos> Ну так не катом же
<Alagos> И нах так сложно, если можно сразу echo 'текст' > file2
<Alagos> Как сам по себе не могуч
<Alagos> Просто у него много друзей... в фейсбуке :)
<sharikoff_> ну так про кат  же базар был
<sharikoff_> и  кто скажет что он не юзался в моей строчке
<sharikoff_> пусть первый кинет в меня камень
<sharikoff_> =)
<skai-falkorr> cat > file << EOF вроже
<skai-falkorr> пока EOF не встретит
<sharikoff_> угу
<sharikoff_> типа
<Henoxek> а как EOF в терминале задавать?
<Henoxek> какой комбинацией?
<sharikoff_> ctrl -c
<Whitesquall> так и пишешь текстом )
<Henoxek> протестировал, оно не создает файл file
<Henoxek> если ctrl+c
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff_> а если д
<Henoxek> зато удачно получилось если заменить EOF на . и поставить точку в конце
<Henoxek> bash: внимание: here-document at line 19 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')
<Henoxek> работает
<Whitesquall> Henoxek: там необязательно EOF, можно написать cat > file << OMG . Пока cat не встретит OMG с энтером на конце с новой строки, будет считывать
<sharikoff_> еоф -энд оф файл
<sharikoff_> можно написать хоть че
<Mavron> hello people !!!
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31365
<mortuary> а как поглядеть версию своего openbox'а?
<skai-falkorr> man openbox
<mortuary> openbox --version  же)
<conan_chief> привет, может мне ктото расказать чем отличаются категории сетевых кабелей? а то хочу купить домой не могу сам найти различия
<offline> dbrbgtlbz ;t
<offline> википедия же
<offline> там все в картинках
<Mavron> conan_chief: если для дома, бери категорию 5е обычную...не ошибешься ;-)
<conan_chief> а 6е ? она дороже на 2 рубля за метр
<Mavron> conan_chief: разницы нет
<conan_chief> как я понял и та и та гигабит может
<conan_chief> разница в прочности и изоляции как я понял?
<Mavron> conan_chief: ты же дома решил кидать, так что разницы нет
<conan_chief> ну да если соседу через улицу
<conan_chief> и в нутри дома
<conan_chief> по кабелям питания
<Mavron> conan_chief: тогда однозначно, либо экранку внешнию брать 5е либо 6е
<gxoptg> всем привет. скажите, а для чего можно использовать online accounts в gnome 3?
<Mavron> conan_chief: и советую, лучше ищи альтернативу, но по силовым кабелям не тянуть... и сколько метров тянуть будешь?
<conan_chief> 15 гдето
<conan_chief> 15-20
<conan_chief> по силовым "шуметь" будет?
<Mavron> conan_chief: ну тогда пофиг, я тут на днях 220-230 метров кинул 5е экранированной для внешней прокладки, так ни чего работает... на концах поставил по маршрутизатору zyxel 108s.
<Mavron> conan_chief: пакеты не теряются, пинг 1мс,
<gxoptg> эй, хоть кто-то знает? для чего можно использовать online accounts в gnome 3?
<stasdizzi> всем привет!
<stasdizzi> перестал открываться gwibber
<AndreX> stasdizzi, запусти через терминал и смотри чё пишет
<AndreX> gxoptg, ну кпримеру дать комунибуть поюзать свой комп удалённо
<stasdizzi> http://pastebin.com/6wjpGdiU
<stasdizzi> вот терминал
<stasdizzi> почистить conf ?
<stasdizzi> он то и не очень сильно нужен,но так раздражает,когда что то не работает)))
<conan_chief> Mavron: благодарю
<izab> Тут есть кто работает ИТшником? Мб программисты,сисадмины? Хэлпаните абитуриенту =) пм
<Mavron> izab: что случилось ?
<Mavron> conan_chief: да не за что )
<Henoxek> а чего это пм? стесняешься?
<izab> Да,нет, я оффтопик не хотел заводить =)
<Henoxek> а
<izab> дело в том, что вишу на двух факультетах: 1.Энэргоснабжение и энергоменеджмент; 2.Управление защитой информации
<izab> второй мне легче в плане жилье\город\деньги. Но куда дальше? Знаю, что защита информации - это программирование, отчасти железо,сети
<izab> а вот УПРАВЛЕНИЕ. Вродь как менеджмент,а вродь как и 'непоймич0'
<Mavron> Народ, подскажите, есть какая нибудь программа под ubuntu server для создания windows update внутри корпоративной сетки ?
<arinov3> izab: не связывайся с компами
<Henoxek> >>защита информации - это программирование
<Henoxek> лолшто?
<arinov3> izab: я работаю разработчиком корпоративных систем
<arinov3> сейчас буду менять квалификацию
<arinov3> все можно купить сегодня
<arinov3> все, что можно уже написано
<arinov3> делать колеса только потому, что кто-то не в состоянии заплатить деньги - вот унижение
<izab> Henoxek, да,звучит бредово. Разъясните дураку :) Интересует что же я буду ЗНАТЬ,а не диплом
<Henoxek> ну надо найти код специальности для начала
<Henoxek> а потом по нему смотреть уже уч. программу
<arinov3> ты будешь знать только то, чему ты сам научишься
<Henoxek> это да
<arinov3> izab: ты не забывай чувак, образование сегодня - это просто продукт
<arinov3> а образование в сфере IT - это прокисшее молоко
<izab> arinov3, в этом немного трабла. Для меня самообучения - ужас. Мне надо чтобы просто человек объяснил азы, а дальше я сам могу.
<arinov3> всегда устаревшее
<arinov3> ну тогда ты попал
<arinov3> тебя научат тем вещам, которые на самом деле нафиг никому не нужны и сдерут с тебя денюшку
<arinov3> в процессе обучения ты испытаешь отвращение к подходу вуза
<Henoxek> arinov3 а как же всякие курсы специализированные?
<Henoxek> тоже старье?
<arinov3> Henoxek: новье это спецификация и референсис с офсайта
<arinov3> ты думаешь мы почему тут висим с тобой щас?
<izab> ок, а как на счет 'Управление информационной безопасности (6.170103)'?
<arinov3> сидели бы на курсах
<arinov3> izab: да пользователем тебя сделают
<arinov3> скажут какой софт что делает и будешь пользоваться
<izab> arinov3,я не дамся :)
<Henoxek> http://vstup.info/2009/i2009i134.html
<Henoxek> украинский язык суров =( ничего не понятно
<izab> ой, забыл, что я не один с Украины :D
<arinov3> izab: короче, тебе в любом случае нужно чем-то задницу подтирать, поэтому диплом обязателен
<arinov3> выбираешь специальность, которой будешь заниматься всю жизнь
<arinov3> и идешь учиться
<arinov3> че тут думать?
<izab> Просто сейчас такая неопределенность. Я и с паскалем в 5-ом классе игрался, и С++ пробовал; вроде как и небольшие сети под бунтой ставил, немного знаю линукс; я енплохо знаю AdobeAfterEffects,Sony Vegas. И мне нравится всё это и вот
<izab> не знаю чо куда-дальше
<arinov3> это разве знания?
<arinov3> у тебя глаза на лоб вылезут, когда ты поймешь, сколько тебе еще предстоит узнать
<Henoxek> паскаль не котируется; c++ пробовал - это как? что-то немного сложнее hello world?
<izab> arinov3, я закончил 11-ый класс. Я думал,что это даже для моего возраста мало, но,увы, я весьма могу конкурировать со сверстниками.
<izab> Не говорю про Украину в общем, а несколько областей
<arinov3> сверстники твои не показатель
<AndreX> Henoxek, с++ это не тока привет мир там ещё и асемблер есть, ну точнее вставки кода, по этому и асм придёться учить
<arinov3> ты если реально хочешь программировать - учись на автоматизацию технологических процессов
<Henoxek> AndreX, asm к c++ отношения не имеет
<arinov3> если хочешь зарабатывать много денег - учись конфигурировать 1С
<Henoxek> там конфиги на русском языке?
<arinov3> какая разница7
<arinov3> можно еще податься в веб, после института сделаешь стартап, возьмут в веб-студию
<arinov3> деньги хорошие
<arinov3> но по большей части этого мало, нужен круг общения, в котором ты годами будешь зреть
<arinov3> и только в 30 сможешь сказать, что кое-что знаешь
<arinov3> при этом у тебя голова уже будет забита устаревшей и ненужной информацией
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите почему на локальной машине lsof может ничего не выводить, ни без параметров ни с параметрами, на соседней работает на ура
<sharikoff_> izab, тепрь твоя боевая задача получить какой нть сертификат
<arinov3> AlbertR|alt: на одной тачке стоит винда? :)
<arinov3> sharikoff_: у них же ограниченный срок действия
<AndreX> 5 лет
<sharikoff_> ну дык и подтверждать
<sharikoff_> ccna какой нть
<sharikoff_> или джуник..
<sharikoff_> или накрайняк майкрософт
<sharikoff_> очень ценится имхо
<arinov3> не удивительно
<arinov3> мясо
<sharikoff_> спецов по этим делам мелкомягким можно по пальцам пересчитать
<sharikoff_> реальных всмысле
<sharikoff_> я вот юнихи знаю слегка а вот сто раз уже столкнулся
<sharikoff_> с доменами и прочей фигней, ад и скриптами
<sharikoff_> чем уже спец тем больше он получает но для него меньше вариантовнайти работу
<sharikoff_> палко о двух набалдашниках...
<arinov3> вся проблема заключается в том, что зачастую самой работы как таковой по душе может и не быть
<arinov3> заставят заниматься всяким дерьмом
<sharikoff_> не путай.. =)
<sharikoff_> дорогостоящего спеца берут именно для той работы которую он знает
<arinov3> в снг?
<arinov3> что так много мест?
<sharikoff_> а если его заставить еще и картриджи менять
<sharikoff_> можно попасть за эти картриджи на бабки =)
<sharikoff_> время его стоит много
<AlbertR|alt> arinov3, винда стоит на втором винте, винт примонтирован в mnt, но только как свалка файлов
<AndreX> ага, пока нашол зама скоадом , потом все бумажульки подписал и катридж взял, в серверной уже сервак упал
<arinov3> что это за горе сервак такой?
<AndreX> плохо стоял и вылетел в окно
<arku> трехтонник)
<Alagos> А что, трёхтонник не может плохо стоятЬ?
<arinov3> я лично не понимаю, почему мои домашние компы годами функционируют и им мешает только ручная перезагрузка или выключение света на несколько часов
<Alagos> Может он с пропеллером, что бы его не могли выследить :)
<arinov3> а серваки падают и падают
<Alagos> Потому что если серваки не будут падать - то тем кто ими занимаются не будут платить, так как в них не будут больше нуждаться :)
<arinov3> Alagos: че ты несешь?
<Alagos> А зачем проэкту, в котором все автоматически нужен сисадмин? Там ничего не падает, все пашет. Перевести его со ставки на удалёнку.
<arinov3> а зачем сисадмин, который поганит работу сети?
<AndreX> ну серваки могут упасть и не тока по вине сисадмина, там ещё всяких случайностей штук 100 может произойти
<Henoxek> на домашних компьютерах не такие нагрузки, как на серверах
<arinov3> ребята, я с вас балдею
<sharikoff_> не зарекайся
<arinov3> AndreX: Henoxek: сразу видно, профессионалы своего дела
<Henoxek> :D
<arinov3> цирк
<arinov3> sharikoff_: не зарекаться на что?
<sharikoff_> на то что все буит работать и в один прекрасный момент неудобный не навернется
<sharikoff_> к примеру в понедельник часиков в 6 вечера
<AndreX> не лучше носью
<AndreX> ч*
<sharikoff_> ночью тебе не видно
<sharikoff_> сразу всмысле
<sharikoff_> а тут только ты домой собрался
<sharikoff_> раз.. и можно остаться до утра
<AndreX> угу
<sharikoff_> провести ночь за увлекательным чтением логов
<arinov3> sharikoff_: переключение на резервный сервер?
<sharikoff_> arinov3, смотря где работать
<arinov3> смотря кем работать
<sharikoff_> ну и это тоже
<arinov3> там, где тебе отказывают в закупке оборудования потому что сами лучше знают что надо, а что нет - там только неудачники работают
<arinov3> два сервера - минимум
<arinov3> по крайней мере в средней организации
<Xei> хотелось бы тут узнать  . При самой загрузке ubuntu происходит отключение монитора . Появляется какой-то левый траффик . После некоторого времени - монитор опять включается и загрузка продолжается . Можно узнать - что это такое происходит ???
<sharikoff_> а у тя все сервисы на одном сервере задублированны на втором?
 * volodya хотел бы знать как второй сервер поможет при отвалившемся дисковом массиве :-P
<arinov3> sharikoff_: проблему составит пожалуй битый массив
<sharikoff_> пожалуй..
<sharikoff_> есть на свете много вещей друг мой горацио
<sharikoff_> которые и не снились нашим мудрецам
<arinov3> главное, чтобы костюмчик сидел
<sharikoff_> у нас 5 серверов
<sharikoff_> судя по твоим словам надо 10
<Xei> так как можно узнать - что это такое происходит при самой загрузке ubuntu ????
<arinov3> я знаю админа у которого если сервер упадет раз в месяц - это грустно, и знаю у которого падает дважды в неделю
<sharikoff_> надо запланировать на следующую пятилетку
<arinov3> Xei: спросить в почтовой рассылке
<arinov3> sharikoff_: ты же бекапишь
<sharikoff_> угу
<sharikoff_> но раскатывать в ночь не кайф
<sharikoff_> поверь
<sharikoff_> =)
<arinov3> всмысле ты не клонируешь массивы?
<Xei> arinov3 это как ???
<arinov3> Xei: рассылка?
<sharikoff_> arinov3, неповеришь.. схд пришел только позавчера
<Xei> arinov3 как можно такое просить по почтовой рассылке ???
<arinov3> Xei: подпишись на почтовую рассылку и задай туда свой вопрос
<arinov3> у тебя происходит переключение режима дисплея и в это же время стартует сеть
<arinov3> вот и все
<Xei> arinov3 подкиньте адресок той почтовой рассылки
<Xei> arinov3 но траффик бывает - довольно хороший . А бывает - совсем чуть-чуть ..
<arinov3> Xei: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Xei> arinov3 почему такое происходит ???
<arinov3> Xei: потому что происходит инициализация драйвера видеокарты
<arinov3> и одновременно система запускает сеть и еще кучу служб
<arinov3> Xei: а на самом деле за тобой следят чувак
<arinov3> воруют с твоего компа твое домашнее видео
<Xei> arinov3 насчёт монитора - вроде бы понятно . Но почему так долго происходит инициализация этих самих драйверов монитора ???
<[Raiden]> ку
<Xei> arinov3 у меня нет домашнего видео
<arinov3> Xei: потому что выбирается оптимальный режим работы драйвера, проверяются частоты, скорее всего у тебя plymouth работает на частоте, которую дисплей не показывает
<AndreX> [Raiden], привет, палишся)
<dmay> skai|offline: а ты служил штоле, бравый ты наш? :3
<Xei> arinov3:  но после же - монитор запускается нормально
<[Raiden]> Xei: обычно это быстро происходит. Возможно происходит медленней у тех кто не создал xorg.conf , ибо автодетект
<[Raiden]> AndreX: ?
<arinov3> Xei: потому что plymouth выключается и включается gdm
<Xei> arinov3: или этот драйвер - перебирает режимы под монитор
<Xei> arinov3:???
<dmay> Xei: потому что АТИ и как обычно?
<arinov3> Xei: у тебя два пути, забить или настроить plymouth (удалить его тоже можно)
<AndreX> [Raiden], хост скрываеться совторой попытки
<sharikoff_> AndreX, ты кстати где трудишься?
<sharikoff_> ник больно знакомый
<sharikoff_> =)
<[Raiden]> AndreX: скрытие сделано у меня, для авторизации к боту, т.к. ип меняется. А не из-за паранои. Так что всё ок.
<AndreX> sharikoff_, яж те говорил уже, и я не в диагностическом работаю))
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff_> =))
<sharikoff_> а вдруг
<sharikoff_> вдруг ты передумал
<[Raiden]> Xei: чего у тебя с дровами?
<[Raiden]> Я начала не видел
<AndreX> sharikoff_, а ты чё не идентишся
<arinov3> [Raiden]: у чувака плимут работает в неправильном частотном режиме
<sharikoff_> бнцха отвалилась.. фпадлу ехать сервак смотреть
<arinov3> скорее всего
<[Raiden]> дрова открытые изи закрытые?
<[Raiden]> или
<Xei> [Raiden] проблем с дровами на видеокарту и монитор - ubuntu вроде бы не выдавала
<Xei> [Raiden] с самого старта - работала нормально
<[Raiden]> есть хавту как через uvesa задать разрешение
<[Raiden]> если закрытые
<Xei> [Raiden] а когда обновился до 11 версии - началось такое
<Xei> [Raiden] и по сей день ....
<Xei> [Raiden] как определить - закрытые или открытые дрова ???
<[Raiden]> видеокарта какая?
<[Raiden]> так, понятно
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep OpenGL - если есть слова mesa значит открытый
<Xei> [Raiden] а как в ubuntu  можно увидеть видеокарту ???
<[Raiden]> а ты не знаешь что покупал?
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> если вабще это он покупал - собирал
<Xei> [Raiden] помниться nvidia подробности уже не помню
<[Raiden]> lspci | grep VGA , lshw , hardinfo - по вкусу
<Xei> [Raiden] чтобы дать подробную инфу - где можно увидеть в ubuntu саму видеокарточку ??
<[Raiden]> я уже ответил
<[Raiden]> если нвидия, стоит ставить закрытый, по крайней мерее до 11.10 , там всё будет менее печально.
<[Raiden]> я тут пробовал более свежий ноувеау чем в 11.04 , очень быстро ифейс рисовался  в гном шелле и даже урбан террор бегал - не на столько же быстро ,но достаточно )
<Xei> [Raiden]:сейчас установится и отработает glxinfo  Тогда и могу дать инфу
<[Raiden]> собственно вот
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> и можешь ничего не показывать
<victor0000> http://podrobnosti.ua/internet/2011/08/02/783857.html
<victor0000> :-D
<only_you> victor0000: уж лучше пусть туалет пилит чим офтопик
<dmay> вот ты смеёшься, а человек полезное дело делает
<[Raiden]> victor0000: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hQvmV1knm0&feature=player_embedded
<stasdizzi> !gwibber
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gwibber'
<dmay> only_you: оффтопик на следующие 10 лет уже запилили
<arinov3> наконец-то билл занялся своим делом
<only_you> и я о том же
<Xei> [Raiden] сейчас поглядим ...
<victor0000> :-)
<[Raiden]> С таким баблом можно пилить что угодно.
<dmay> с таким баблом можно вообще не пилить
<arinov3> с таким баблом можно
<dmay> но тем не менее
<only_you> он вроде реактор пилить начинал когда-то, не?
<dmay> он дофига чего пилит, хоть и не лично
<[Raiden]> Последнее что читал до туалетов - был ов ложение в двигатель котоырй мало бензина ест
<dmay> люлюлю, мне кусок китая очередной отгрузился :3
<only_you> ну на заработанные деньги в нечестной конкуренции мона и что-то полезное людям сделать, чо уж там
<arinov3> а мне нравятся компании, которые делают деньги на тупицах
<arinov3> это так вдохновляет
<dmay> внезапно, ВСЕ компании делают деньги на тупицах. ибо 90% населения...
<arinov3> IT-компании*
<[Raiden]> на потребителях!
<[Raiden]> )
<arinov3> [Raiden]: и ведь покупают
<[Raiden]> а куда деваться.
<arinov3> юзать халяву
<shenmue> всем ня
<[Raiden]> халява не всегда лучше. + если есть деньги, лучше иметь лучшее
<[Raiden]> независимо от того сколько переплатил
<arinov3> хорошо, мое мнение такое: лучше юзать халяву и когда появляются деньги - нанимать разработов и улучшать не всегда лучшую халяву
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну фирмы могут. А что касается юзеров, если они воруют платынй софт, то и donate открытому проекту врятли сделают.
<arinov3> не я умиляюсь рейден
<arinov3> они воруют платный софт и донатят линейку
<[Raiden]> ))
<arinov3> тут я на стороне мелкомягкого
<arinov3> с его туалетами
<arinov3> плати или умри от глистастой смерти бедная страна
<[Raiden]> arinov3: что бы быле не бедной должны не воровать. Вот скажем, какой смысл в стране где оголотелое пиратство разрабатывать софт?
<[Raiden]> если только для продажи в европах
<dmay> [Raiden]: смотря какое пиратство
<dmay> 1це то цветет и пахнет
<arinov3> [Raiden]: сейчас все плотняком на винде
<AndreX> не просто надо спо разрабатывать тогда пираты умрут
<arinov3> если захотят получить с каждой пиратки денег - получат
<[Raiden]> Ну вполне вариант. Хотя, разрабочик спо тоже челвое ки бедным быть не хочет
<dmay> AndreX: уже 30 лет разрабатывают. пока умер один спамер.
<arinov3> AndreX: спо мешают такие вещи как закрытые форматы
<[Raiden]> человек
<arinov3> [Raiden]: ну он оказывает услугу - ему платят
<AndreX> платная тех поддержка и усё
<[Raiden]> Было бы хорошо если бы фирмы которые продают железо, платили бы за разработку. Отдавали как бы часть прибыли. Тогда правда цены на железо скорее всего поднялись бы.
<arinov3> платное только обучение, услуги по развертыванию и разработке и сапорт
<dmay> arinov3: куммунизм и утопия. это я тебе как дев в небеольшой конторке говорю. про больших так вообще ололо
<arinov3> dmay: я сам дев в небольшой конторке
<arinov3> у нас вялый переход на спо идет
<arinov3> есть часть задач, которые на лицензионной винде делаются с платным софтом
<dmay> есть фича. фича стоит 400 часов. час стоит $100. как быстро окупится на одном саппорте?
<arinov3> большая проблема - это постоянная необходимость юзать pdf
<arinov3> еще половина плоттеров глючит
<[Raiden]> фишка в том, что компы не только  продакшен какой-нить. Ещё сохо , домашние хомячки в общем.
<dmay> такая техника глючит по определению )
<arinov3> dmay: у нас так, я получаю оклад, мне ставят задачи и я работаю за зп, стоимость ПО вытекает из месяцев работы
<arinov3> вот и все дела
<dmay> [Raiden]: на хомячков всем плевать, они просто создают серую массовую долю. для маркетинга, тксзть
<arinov3> причем они воруют в основном
<arinov3> или какой-нибудь придурок там за 100 рублей систему ставит
<[Raiden]> ну кому-то плевать, кому-то нет. Игры же есть и софт для частного пользования - и это большие деньги
<arinov3> "систему ставит"
<dmay> arinov3: это для разовых разработок. продукты оцениваются по другому немного.
<arinov3> [Raiden]: игры на торрентах, приставки в магазинах :)
<[Raiden]> )
<arinov3> dmay: я знаю как они оцениваются, но я решил, что пока я молод я поработаю на развитие
<volodya> dmay: ты где такую стоимость часа взял для работы на 400 часов?
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем опять пришли к пиратству )
<dmay> arinov3: на чье развитие? )
<arinov3> [Raiden]: это не пиратство, один мой приятель из другого города богат, он купил и дал попользоваться мне
<arinov3> через трекер
<arinov3> все
<[Raiden]> :)
<arinov3> dmay: не буду скрывать, преследую и личные цели тоже
<dmay> volodya: в нормальных культурных местах. разовая дев-работа для клиента вообще в $150/час обходится
<dmay> arinov3: совесть успокоили, теперь можно и баиньки? :/
<arinov3> dmay: да за час я только 10 конфигов смогу отредактировать
<volodya> dmay: если работа на час, может быть. За фичу в 400 часов никто $100/час платить не будет
<arinov3> dmay: все дело в том, что все уже написано
<arinov3> и это надо просто купить
<arinov3> у меня есть работа, когда кто-то не хочет платить миллионы
<dmay> arinov3: кекекекеке. велком ту ентерпрайз :3
<arinov3> они потом поймут, что я сделал говняное колесо с костылями вместо спиц так, как им нравится
<arinov3> но я не виноват
<arinov3> ЧТЗ получил и сделал
<arinov3> они никогда не признаются, что заставили меня разработать отстой
<dmay> Ч=?
<arinov3> dmay: ну это аббр. из тендерной документации
<[Raiden]> сча загонят весь софт в онлайн магазины. + будут развивать аренду онлайн программ. И придет пиратству конец или оно сильно снизится.
<Flash_X> hi
<arinov3> вторая сторона медали веба догоняет
<AndreX> будут качать взламывать и продавать на дисках)
<Flash_X> о чём интересном разговор?
<arinov3> [Raiden]: тут на арену выйдут опенсурники рубисты
<dmay> arinov3: дев-одиночка на одиноком проекте вполне может сделать его адекватно, если платят нормально. это уже не уважение к клиенту, даже, это уважение к себе ;)
<[Raiden]> онлайн игры та же тема. Практически. Вот скажем, в варкрафт2 можно побегать, если свиснул, а в вов - фиг. Если только на ущербном пиратском серваке )
<arinov3> dmay: я хочу свой отдел
<dmay> arinov3: ПМ дофига штоле? XD
<arinov3> выпилить чертовых системных интерграторов, которые раздербанивают рынок моей страны
<dmay> бросай это дело, грустно там )
<dmay> оО
<arinov3> [Raiden]: или на своем собственном
<arinov3> серваке
<arinov3> который еще ущервнее
<arinov3> бнее*
<dmay> каким образом раздербанивают, если не секрет?
<arinov3> dmay: ну смысл заключается в том, что они обслуживают холдинг, который башляет за интеграцию на верхах и кидает низ на произвол
<arinov3> в результате потом строчит приказ, что дочерние организации обязаны поставить тоже сами
<arinov3> цены ужасающие
<arinov3> все резко впуливаются баблом и потом еще лет 5 окупают эту фигню
<arinov3> бабло вытекает из страны через руки этих интеграторов
<arinov3> они не на ту сторону работают сволочи
<arinov3> фактически это официальный грабеж
<dmay> хех, велком ту ентрерпрайз эгейн, ага
<arinov3> да я уже давно в этом энтерпрайзе
<arinov3> просто за такие деньги можно было лабораторию разработки свою создать давно
<arinov3> причем практично создать с выхлопом
<arinov3> людей научить
<dmay> порядок озвучь, если не секрет?
<arinov3> порядок чего тебя интересует
<dmay> "таких денег"
<arinov3> в наших тугриках одна малая организация влетает на 20 000 000
<arinov3> а наши в 5 раз дешевле ваших
<arinov3> при этом это малый пакет лицензии на 5 человек
<arinov3> потом к этой фигне надо модули, надо конфиги
<dmay> 20М чего?
<arinov3> это ужас
<arinov3> в рублях это будет 5 000 000
<arinov3> это самый отстой, который после интеграции еще ничего не решает
<dmay> $30К/место + внедрение? SAP штоле?
<arinov3> сап
<portos1> всем привет
<portos1> помогите отбить ддос :-( ппц
<dmay> а, ну большой сап это в снг весело, даааа )
<arinov3> dmay: ну ладно, чуть дешевле oracle
<arinov3> да ты понял, это называется дербанить рынок
<portos1> в процессах только один апач и сайт падает наглухо
<dmay> ннну. сам софт+структура, на самом деле, этих денег вполне стоят. но сколько на этом пилят, это дааа
<dmay> portos1: э? ты уверен, что говориш про ддос?
<arinov3> 5м р это начало
<portos1> а что ж это может быть то? сайт на битриксе и онлайн сразу 200
<portos1> показывает в статистике
<arinov3> боты
<portos1> естесственно
<dmay> portos1: логи апача смотри, кто откуда что спрашивает
<dmay> для начала
<arinov3> portos1: уйди в локальный режим
<portos1> http://deflate.medialayer.com/ - поставил этот скрипт
<dmay> алсо, битрикс и сам по себе падать может :3
<portos1> но он чета не работает
 * arinov3 курит и собирается сваливать
<AndreX> portos1, http://vvs.clan.su/news/2007-07-07-61 на почитай, может чё поможет
<arinov3> jillsmitt: висишь, ну виси.. виси
<arinov3> dmay: я пробежался по сертификации разработчиков, вот это цены
<arinov3> на порядок дороже, чем у например RH сертификацию пройти
<arinov3> скотство
 * arinov3 уехал домой
<Alagos> почему в убунту 10.04 может падать композитный режим?
<Iorik> !kvirc
<ubuntuhelp> Мультиплатформенный IRC-клиент с поддержкой скриптов, выбором кодировок и т.д. http://www.kvirc.ru
<Whitesquall> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<Alagos> Это вы к чему?
<Alagos> Так почему может вырубаться композитный режим?
<Henoxek> у вас вконтакт открываецо?
<Henoxek> массовые траблы какие-то с http 403) похоже админы там криворукие ошиблись
<Whitesquall> forbidden
<Henoxek> хаха
<Henoxek> эпик фейл
<Whitesquall> на сквиз переехали
<Henoxek> Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch Server at vkontakte.ru Port 80
<Henoxek> не похоже
<Whitesquall> а, не все сервера )
<Whitesquall> даже etch есть )
<Henoxek> это они бэкенды обновляли?
<Whitesquall> а хрен их знает ) вижу только, что у них целый зоопарк дебиана )
<Henoxek> так и надо
<Henoxek> надо было ставить rhel или centos )
<Alagos> О! Это хорошо что вы об этом заговорили, а то я уже не знал у кого спросить у меня ли одного такие приколы? :)
<Whitesquall> да всё уже
<Henoxek> ога, уже заработало
<Alagos> Парни, а кто то юзал что то из программных маршрутизаторов?
<Alagos> Можно по типу убунту
<Henoxek> эм
<Henoxek> ты имеешь ввиду динамические?
<Henoxek> я как-то ставил quagga, поковырять
<Henoxek> но не сильно заморачивался
<Alagos> Я имею ввиду типа циско, но другое что то :)
<sinarionn> привет привет
<Whitesquall> привет
<Henoxek> Alagos, rip, ospf, bgp?
<Henoxek> циско это железяки и IOS )
<Alagos> Нужно что бы оно умело: шейпить, блочить, и что бы был доступ к нему из вэба, скорее всего, потому что сотрудник линукс не шарит
<Henoxek> шейпер, если не ошибаюсь, входит в пакет iproute2
<Henoxek> доступ из веба - тут сложнее, какой-нибудь вебмин недостаточно развит, чтобы тонко настраивать параметры той же куагги или даже нэтфильтра
<sinarionn> может я не в тему, но посмотри http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3589457
<Henoxek> так что надо сотрудника искать, который по ssh умеет работать)
<sinarionn> Kerio Workspace
<dmay> куда умрена дели, я так хотел его обрадовать что SPB software начали под WP7 что-то пилить :3
<Alagos> И да, композитный режим только у меня слетает на 10.04?
<dmay> опа! предлагаю забанить sinarionn за распространение пиратского софта
<Alagos> Так он это керио и хочет пиз*рить
<Alagos> Но меня от него чего то воротит...
<Alagos> Я хз чего, просто воротит
<sinarionn> все на правах ознакомления и рекламы :-D
<AndreX|OFF> а вот Alagos точно должен завойсицо
<artus> @voice sinarionn
<sinarionn> настраивай руками шлюз с веб мордой
<Alagos> А керио под линукс разве бесплатный?
<sinarionn> если умеешь кодить - морока будет но реально
<sinarionn> я хз
<dmay> на правах ознакомления это керио.ру, а рутрекер это статья :3
<sinarionn> просто так было быстрее всего найти его
<sinarionn> а что значит "режим (+v sinarionn) установлен ubuntuhelp"?
<artus> !v | sinarionn
<ubuntuhelp> sinarionn: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<sinarionn> а, предупрежден, значит вооружен
<Iorik> народ, а нигде нет статеек на изготовление направленной антенны или усилителя вайфай сигнала для простого адсл модема?
<Henoxek> Alagos какие функции от маршрутизатора требуются?
<artus> Iorik, в гугле есть
<Iorik> ну может кто сам делал и поделится?
<Iorik> а то устал уже по гуглу шарахаться
<artus> Iorik, а ты каналом не ошибся ?
<Iorik> да я просто спросил
<artus> Iorik, или здесь уже филиал умелых ручек ? ))
<Iorik> ну линуксоиды они такие и есть - очумелые ручки :)
<dmay> Iorik: здесь не линуксоиды, здесь убунтятки
<sinarionn> а есть разница?
<dmay> это даже пакет из дпкг-срц пересобрать стремно :3
<sinarionn> все убунтятники линуксоиды, но не все линуксоиды убунтятники
<dmay> sinarionn: убунту это древнее африканское слово, означающее "я не осилил генту" :3
<Henoxek> http://tinyurl.com/2c9oas9 шестой результат
<sinarionn> а помоему это в переводе с древнегреческого - "я не мазахист"?
<Alagos> А что вы скажите по поводу zentyal?
<sinarionn> так платный жеж
<Alagos> Опенсурс, платные дополнения
<sinarionn> ну если хватает бесплатного функционала - попробуй на виртуалке погонять
<sinarionn> пусти через неё народ да посмотри что из этого выйдет :)
<sinarionn> кстати я как понял - он на базе убунты сделан
<artus> угу
<sinarionn> выглядит красиво конечно, но вопрос в том - через что прийдется пройти если захочется расширить функционал
<sinarionn> дистрибутив порезан то
<artus> sinarionn, чем порезан?
<artus> sinarionn, ты его щупал?
<sinarionn> создателями сборки
<sinarionn> я читаю обзор его
<artus> вай, там как по мне 1н минус)) оно иксы ставит зачем то )
<sinarionn> разве ж это минус
<sinarionn> пару лишних телодвижений что б отключить, зато если понадобится - небудет криков "как на эту хрень иксы поставить"
<Alagos> А как обновить рабочий стол? :)
<Alagos> А то у меня какая то надпись на нем повисла и не исчезает
<artus> Alagos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/246829/6144d275
<Alagos> Выплывающая типа
<Alagos> artus: ты им пользуешься?
<artus> Alagos, крутитцо в одном офисе)
<Alagos> artus: и как тебе? мне тоже иксы кажуться минусом...
<Alagos> artus: но для напирника виндузятника нормальным является поставить с иксами, а потом их выпиливать...
<artus> Alagos, ну я то на него по ссх хожу если надо
<artus> вобщем особо не парят)
<Alagos> зачем это делать - я не могу понять...  У него другое мировозрение...
<sinarionn> какой тонкий намек
<artus> надо просто из автостарта будет выпилить)
<sinarionn> а он умеет работать с двутя инет каналами?
<artus> угу
<Alagos> artus: это просто замечательно, и как тебе его функционал?
<sinarionn> а на уровне чего? балансировка? или один упал - другой включил?
<artus> балансировка, отказоустойчивый ван )
<sinarionn> классно, это то что я несмог у себя сделать
<sinarionn> или решил не браться, уже непомню
<Alagos> А можно туда раундкуб впилить?
<Alagos> Или что там за почта стоит?
<Alagos> И что там за IM? Мне как раз корпоративный мессенджер нужен...
<artus> жабер как im есть)
<artus> и вообще) поставь и пощупай )
<Alagos> У меня на работке машина слабая для этого...
<Alagos> А дома нет других компов что бы проверить
<Alagos> ща приду
<artus> Alagos, а в виртуалку не ?
<sinarionn> artus, а он тунели умеет держать? vtun или openvpn?
<artus> sinarionn, а ты думаеш как я на него хожу ) по впнке)
<sinarionn> если он так хорош, как я умудрялся постоянно проходить мимо :)
<artus> sinarionn, в 2 клика делаеш сертификат и в 2 клика получаеш на выходе архив с ними, для офтопика, лини и мака на выбор)
<sinarionn> вот для полного щастья - если бы встроено было такое http://openatrium.com/
<artus> sinarionn, http://itmages.ru/image/view/246839/bab26252 воть то что еще не стоит
<sinarionn> аля интранет портал
<artus> sinarionn, и что мешает развернуть на нем ? )))
<sinarionn> хочется что б модуль был
<sinarionn> что б поставил сервер - мышей тыц т ыц  и профит :)
<Alagos> как обновить рабочий стол? F5, metacity --replace
<Alagos> ?
<Alagos> У меня второе чего то не сработало...
<Alagos> Пришло завершить сеанс
<sinarionn> я суров с системой и делаю это так - sudo service gdm restart
<Bodia> sinarionn: Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k и пароль не спросит..
<Alagos> Ты весь гном ребутишь?
<sinarionn> чтото слишком длинная комбинация
<[Raiden]> что значит обновить рабочий стол?
<sinarionn> он вышел
<[Raiden]> metacity --replace - это скорее обновить декорации окон, в гном2
<shenmue> в винде была такая непонятная штука пкм-обновить
<[Raiden]> бред имхо
<shenmue> чо она делала хз. чот обновляла
<sinarionn> почему?
<[Raiden]> pkill nautilus
<Bodia> в кде есть)
<sinarionn> у тебя в гноме никогда попапы не зависали?
<[Raiden]> Bodia: в кде, на рабочем столе?
<shenmue> нотифити?
<[Raiden]> ты уверен?
<Bodia> [Raiden]: угу.. или ф5
<sinarionn> да любые всплывающие например подсказки из трея
<shenmue> нет
<[Raiden]> Bodia: я думаю ты путаешь что-то
<sinarionn> ты не из под винды случаем сидишь? :)
<Bodia> [Raiden]: про обновить рабочий стол?)
<Alagos> ты был прав
<Alagos> Даже пароля не спросило :)
<sinarionn> кто?
<Bodia> я)
<shenmue> sinarionn ты вообще кого спрашиваешь?
<sinarionn> да
<[Raiden]> Bodia: угу. Для начала в кде вообще значков нет, они в плазмойде для показа папки
<Alagos> не artus
<Alagos> Плазмойд?
<Alagos> А как включить композитный режим из терминала? :)
<sinarionn> SysRq - это что за кнопка такая?
<Alagos> print screen
<[Raiden]> а в плазмойде и правда есть ф5 ) и меню по пкм )  Значит и я туплю.
<Alagos> PrtSc
<artus> Alagos, чего?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: композитынй режим где?
<Alagos> В ubuntu 10.04
<[Raiden]> какой вм
<shenmue> в гконфе галочка где то
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, Влад ты тут?
<sinarionn> неработает ваша комбинация
<Alagos> там можно через alt+f2 gconf-editor
<sinarionn> всеравно пароль спросила
<Alagos> У меня не спросила
<[Raiden]> значит метасити. С консоли будет gconf-tool -set ... Точнее не помню
<Alagos> shenmue: а ее можно поставить без гуев?
<Bodia> sinarionn: я за то что без судо
<shenmue> эм...
<Alagos> [Raiden]: О! Оно, понял
<Bodia> просто рубанет
<shenmue> включит композит там где нет гуя
<Bodia> а в гноме есть аналог Ctrl+Alt+Esc?
<Bodia> как в КДЕ
<Alagos> shenmue: есть гуй, просто неудобно по дереву классов бегать - мышка дрожит :)
<shenmue> почисти
<shenmue> можно
<Alagos> ctr+alt+backspace
<mortuary> а кто нибудь подлючал девайсы к Logitech® Unifying, на убунту работает?
<[Raiden]> Bodia: нету, alt+f2 -> xkill или вешаешь его на какой-нить хоткей
<Alagos> shenmue: У меня с самой покупки такое, я жду пока мне новый комп на работе купят со всеми потрохами
<Bodia> фиговенько..
<shenmue> Alagos что за проблема то?
<[Raiden]> Bodia: в гноме ваще мало чего есть ,хехе
<Alagos> shenmue: она просто сама по себе бегает по экрану :)
<Bodia> [Raiden]: потому и на КДЕ сидим)
<shenmue> мышку почисти либо смени поверзность
<Alagos> shenmue: у меня была когда то такая на колёсике, так она сама в контру играла :)
<shenmue> Ctrl+Alt+Esc что делает в кде?
<Alagos> xkill
<Bodia> убивает по клику
<Alagos> как сказал нам [Raiden]
<shenmue> ребутит иксы?
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> или приложение?
<Bodia> приложение
<[Raiden]> приложение по которому кликнешь
<shenmue> есть апплет вообщето
<Bodia> а если все повисло?)
<Bodia> и только мишь?
<shenmue> это иксы уже
<Alagos> artus: дай zentyal потрогать? :)
<TomFarr> У кого vds-ки недорогие и сурьезные?
<artus> Alagos, поставь и трогай)
<Alagos> artus: жадина! Когда на пиво идем? :)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё метод. 1. alt+sysrq+ R,E,I  - это по идее клаву отнимает. Потом alt+f1 и там уже килл нужного процесса
<artus> Alagos, да вот разгребусь малеха и пойдем)
<Alagos> artus: а что там у тебя?
<Alagos> кстати, кто знает команды пригрывания звуков, которым можно задать громкост проигрывания?
<Alagos> в aplay не нашел...
<[Raiden]> можно сделать шеллскрипт из 2 команд, amixer + mpg123
<[Raiden]> или аплей
<shenmue>  /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager кому там надо было
<[Raiden]> shenmue: надо было из консоли, а не просто ключик
<shenmue> ну джи конф сет бла бла бла
<shenmue> можно и напрямую конфиг исправить
<shenmue> [Raiden], грац меня. я прошел судоку на вери харде
<Alagos> shenmue: спасибо, мне надо было. У меня слетает чего то композитный режим, поправляю его так - и снова работает ..ю
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> gjplh
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<Alagos> ппц
<Alagos> Оно хоть на гноме? :)
<shenmue> ^_^
<Alagos> shenmue: злой ты, хоть и няшный
<shenmue> Alagos что?
<shenmue> что на гноме?
<Alagos> Судоку :)
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> за 41 минуту.
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> artus: так а какая почта там на зентиале? И можно ли туда раундкуб вкрутить? Напарник орёт что это сборка и оно распадётся нафиг если что то поменять...
<artus> Alagos, чему там распадатцо? гг
<artus> Alagos, там тупо обвязка скриптами ) какая нафиг сборка )
<artus> да и сдаетцо мне там и так должен раундкуп подниматцо в почтовике )
<Alagos> Посмотри что там у тебя?
<artus> Alagos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/246839/bab26252 воть то что еще не стоит
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/07I0Z полезная весчь
<artus> Alagos, http://www.zentyal.com/en/server/communication/
<artus> Alagos, так что ненадо костыли городить)
<portos> ппц парни помогите с ддос атакой справиться! хоть что нибудь
<portos> это жесть какаето
<portos> уже и скрипт поставил http://deflate.medialayer.com/ - бестолку
<portos> хелп :-(
<[Raiden]> portos: гугли способы защиты, пробуй.
<[Raiden]> в чем проблема )
<Alagos> )))
<[Raiden]> вот например что-то, первое что попалось http://www.opennet.ru/base/sec/linux_dos_guard.txt.html
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай http://hlmod.ru/forum/zashita-igrovogo-servera/1178-ddos-zashita-linuxovskogo-servera-cherez-pravila-iptables.html
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/0/d/1/9/7/f20447a31d70cd1d883ac062317.jpg
<Alagos> artus: а что значит разбивка его на gateway server office?
<Alagos> artus: у тебя вообще какой стоит?
<portos> если атака идет на 80 порт - вот так правильно
<portos> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 80 -j DROP
<portos> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -m hashlimit --hashlimit 100/s --hashlimit-burst 100 --hashlimit-mode srcip --hashlimit-name TF -j ACCEPT
<portos> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<portos> что тут не так, подскажите?
<User314[web]> Можно ли не срубая linux отрезать том на котором он находится?
<User314[web]> поделить*
<[Raiden]> можно, есть некая верятность что потребуется восстановление загрузчика и парвка фстаб - если сменитя uuid
<[Raiden]> на сколько я помню  сэкст4 умеет работать gparted и paragon hard disk manager
<User314[web]> при этом линукс и все что установлено будет рабоать ?
<[Raiden]> да, инфу можно оставить, но точто сразу загрузится - не факт.
<[Raiden]> восстанвоить не сложно с лайва.
<User314[web]> короче проблема в том что мой корень в котором лина стоит состоит из 150 гб мне нужно отрезать от них 100 гб и присоеденить к media  но что бы при
<User314[web]> этом не было проблем с потерей инфы
<[Raiden]> двигать разделы можно без потери инфы.
<User314[web]> acronis сделает это все?
<Whitesquall> lvm надо осваивать для таких дел :)
<[Raiden]> сча может кто-то отзовется и скажет. А мой ответ выше.
<User014[web]> Помогите пожалуйста полностью перейти с windows на ubuntu. Я хочу установиться с флешки. В образе с этого сайта есть программа Usb-Creator. Но когда запускаю процес появляеться ошибка ---------------------------  Installation failed  ---------------------------  Failed to install the bootloader.  
<[Raiden]> с какого сайта?
<User014[web]> ubuntu.ru
<User314[web]> <Whitesquall> привет это то у которого с НТФС были проблемы
<User314[web]> а где взять lvm
<User314[web]> ?
<User314[web]> тот*
<loled> у кого нибудь есть видеокарты ATI серии 5xxx или 6xxx?
<User014[web]> Люди плиз помогите!
<User314[web]> <+User014[web]> ubuntologiya.ru зайди поищи там.. может что найдешь
<User314[web]> Классный сайт)
<User014[web]> Щас посмотрю
<User314[web]> <Whitesquall> ?
<User014[web]> Опера сказала что сайт не работает. И другие пользователи тоже не могут подключиться к ubuntologiya.ru
<[Raiden]> User014[web]: попробуй unetbootin ну или не флешку. Я с таким не сталкивался. Или другую флешку\другой имидж. Фиг знает что там у тебя.
<User314[web]> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/
<User314[web]> все работает
<User014[web]> Ёпте опеа тупанула
<User314[web]> мозилу используй
<[Raiden]> Этих вебюзером легко попутать
<[Raiden]> ов*
<User314[web]> Райден а где взять чат ?
<User314[web]> через что подкл. к этому каналу ?
<AndreX> !weechat > User014[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User014[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> тфу
<AndreX> !weechat > User314[web] [web]
<ubuntuhelp> User314[web], please see my private message
<only_you> User314[web]: pidgin
<Whitesquall> не пугай его вичатом
<AndreX> да он и не страшный вроде)
<artus> @kick "User014[web]" не ругайсо
<Whitesquall> User314[web]: лучше не надо тогда тебе lvm ) это будет сложноватая штука )
<Alagos> а что за lvm?
<Alagos> У меня так и не вышло размер поменять. Если отрезаю кусок от диска - его потом нельзя никуда добавить...
<Alagos> Или нужно как то по другому создавать, или как то по другому резать...
<Alagos> User314[web]: ubuntu.ru там на главной есть настройки для pidgin
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=105829.0 лвм
<loled> ни у кого нету?
<[Raiden]> что-то ппа с амарок 2.4.3 yt cvju yfqnb
<[Raiden]> не смог найти
<User314[web]> <loled>  есть RADEON
<[Raiden]> сча бэкпортнем пакетик из 11.10... Когда знаеш ькак собирать пакеты, всё станвоится гибче...
<loled> так
<loled> так есть у кого нить ATI Radeon HD 6xxx или 5xxx?
<portos1> уря я справился :-D
<[Raiden]> loled: а почему вы спрашиваете? (c)
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<loled> не
<loled> не для этого
<mortuary> что нужно сделать что бы поиметь xorg.conf?)
<[Raiden]> 1. написать его. , 2. взять пример из гугла или sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> если ати или нвидия  закрытые дрова то по другому можно
<mortuary> вот как раз третий вариант искал, спасибо
<[Raiden]> sudo nvidia-xconfig или sudo aticonfig --initial
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подвел
<mortuary> а если через виртуалку крутится?
<[Raiden]> тогда первые 2 варианта. А что, гостевые дрова сами не пишут?
<mortuary> как не странноЮ нет
<mortuary> есть какой нибудь более менее станрдартный xorg, например чтобы иксы сразу не упали ;D
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> надо создавать
<[Raiden]> падать не должно. Возможно ты гостевые дрова как-то не так поставил
<[Raiden]> У меня просто в вбоксе куча линей
<mortuary> [Raiden]> да я в принципе не на что не жалуюсь гостевые нормально встали, все развертывается, общие папки работают, юсб тоже - вот только conky мигает как резаный)
<artus> оказываетцо разговор еще и о гостевых идет
<[Raiden]> mortuary: это может быть связано с конки, у него много параметров. Например, после переезда на кде, у меня коник был просто черным прямоугольником
<[Raiden]> до правки конфига под местыне реалии
<[Raiden]> да и зачем коньки в вируталке? :) сделать скриншот и показать какой ты тру юзер линукса из по двинды?
<mortuary> Raiden да нет, просто хочу в его конфиге покопаться, а на работе семерка, вот приходится через виртуалку - я кстати починил, нужно в .conkyrc прописать double_buffer yes
<[Raiden]> ясно
<mortuary> вот только как теперь в LXDE в автозагрузку поставить?
<[Raiden]> не юзал
<Toa> Извините пожалуйста это опять я
<[Raiden]> гг
<arku> mortuary, а ты в систему как логинишься? через gdm?
<Toa> У меня теперь новая проблемка
<loled> mortuary: ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Toa> в итоге получилось всё записать на флешку
<mortuary> arku деволтный lubuntu вроде
<Toa> в буте выбрал грузится с флешки и вылетает ошибка
<arku> mortuary, я не правильно прочитал твой вопрос(
<[Raiden]> ты точно хочешь перейти с виндовс?
<[Raiden]> )
<arku> mortuary, в общем думаю loled тебе правильно написал :)
<[Raiden]> Toa: какая ошибка
<licwin> прет всем)) народ есть проблема))
<artus> неправельно
<mortuary> только он пустой
<loled> licwin: кого прёт?
<mortuary> т.е. его как бы нет :)
<artus> arku, в лубунте свой автостарт, который не смотрит в ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<loled> ух
<loled> LXDE такой LXDE
<mortuary> =)
<arku> буду знать) пойду киношку смотреть)
<artus> mortuary, и вообще, сдабо забить lubuntu autostart в гугл? )
<licwin> как установить игру в ubuntu 11.04 ??? расширение .hs  я в терминале зашел в папку с этим файлом и прописал sh ./HoNClient-0.1.62.sh   но мне в ответ sh: Can't open ./HoNClient-0.1.62.sh
<Toa> Да
<[Raiden]> может это и правильно, что бы можно было опенбокс пускать с другим автостартом. Я бы сказал это ок
<Toa> У меня дома три компа
<mortuary> artus нет же)
<Toa> ошибка связано типо он не понимает формат флешки или чето другое
<[Raiden]> licwin: ls HoNClient-0.1.62.sh что пишет?
<mortuary> artus все оказалось проще)
<Whitesquall> Toa: ну так, товарищ, вбейте ошибку в поисковик!
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. может в текущем каталоге нету его
<Toa> Щас сфоткаю с биоса
<licwin> вбивал.. ниче толкового
<[Raiden]> мда
<licwin> ls: невозможно получить доступ к HoNClient-0.1.62.sh: Нет такого файла или каталога
<licwin> о как отвечает
<artus> Toa, окромя того что у тебя 3 компа и ошибка какая то еще инфа будет? или можно брать кофейную гущу и гадать?)
<[Raiden]> licwin: ну а теперь подумай что ты делал не так )
<artus> licwin, а делал ды это в каталоге с HoNClient-0.1.62.sh конечно же , так ?
<licwin> дада
<licwin> так что не так) а только переехал на линукс)
<licwin> судо чтоли ввсти над?)
<artus> licwin, ls -la |grep "*.sh"
<[Raiden]> licwin: вместо ./ надо указать настоящий пут ьдо файла или сначала перейти в каталог где он лежит.
<[Raiden]> не повериш, но в винде так же
<[Raiden]> я кажется знаю почему некотоыре не любят убунту. Слишком большой приток людей котоыре не понимают вообще ничего.
<licwin> хуле в убунту не понимать?)) я вообще в первый раз сел... потиху осваиваюсь)) мне больше нравиться как на винде)
<Whitesquall> пока
<Whitesquall> читай привила )
<licwin> блин
<licwin> забыл)
<licwin> сори)
<licwin> ацкий косяк)
<artus> @kick licwin не ругайсо, и нефиг использовать ентер как знак припинания
<[Raiden]> на самом деле все такие были. И я тоже.
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420729
<rty4047> но справки читали...
<Whitesquall> rofl
<artus> [Raiden], да  и вообще) поди угадай что там внутрях чтоб через sh его пускать) самый верный способ +х и ./ ))
<[Raiden]> угу
<ToaDron> Вот оштбка
<portos> такой вопрос: где на сервере можно найти ip - адреса с которых были заходы на сайт/ддос атака
<ToaDron> remove disks or other media
<artus> portos, в логах вестимо)
<ToaDron> Pres any key to restart
<rty4047> portos: /var/log там искать нужный.
<[Raiden]> если вообще велись логи
<artus> portos, netstat -ntu | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n и смотри кто и сколько раз) ну и выпиливай соответственно)
<portos> даже если забанены некоторые адреса и с них продолжают долбить, также можно глянуть?
<Whitesquall> дропать, дропать их надо
<artus> portos, http://deflate.medialayer.com/
<ToaDron> Помогите! Ошибка при установке Ubuntu
<portos> artus ставил - до одного места этот скрипт
<artus> portos, а оно у тебя хоть работаеть? ))
<artus> ToaDron, где ошибка ? )
<Henoxek> ToaDron это не ошибка
<portos> скрипт запускается
<[Raiden]> ToaDron: с помощью unetbootin пробовал флэшку создавать, контрольную сумму имиджа проверял, он не битый?
<portos> но толку не увидел
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<Henoxek> там написано "извлеките диски или другие съемные носители"
<artus> portos, оно правила для iptables на ходу создает и дропает
<ToaDron> Щас проверю Хеш
<portos> поставил/запустил - но не помогло
<portos> а как проверить наверняка, работает скрип или нет?э
<artus> netstat -ntu | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n покажи на пасту выхлоп
<artus> portos, а как ты его запускал то?
<portos> ./ddos.sh
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0802/h_1312296533_36fa9c9527.png
<artus> portos, ты уверен что он у тя каждую минуту в кроне дергаетцо? ты уверен что у тя там выбрано iptables а не pf
<portos> ну уверен...
<portos> как проверить, что быть уверенным на все сто
<artus> логи смотри
<[Raiden]> крон логи пишет
<[Raiden]> обычно
<artus> [Raiden], пакетики собираеш)
<portos> чет не вижу я в /var/log - cron
<portos> значт не пишет
<[Raiden]> угу, не нашел нигде, 2.4.1 только
<artus> portos, а ты включил ? а в syslog слабо глянуть?
<portos> а как включить :-[
<artus> portos, твоя увереность 7:49        portos | ну уверен... при условии что ты понятия не имееш где логи в системе как то не адекватна слегка)
<[Raiden]> portos: grep cron /var/log/*
<portos> я ж учусь только
<artus> [Raiden], собири и под 32 )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> portos, в сислог смотри
<artus> portos, /usr/local/ddos/ddos.sh >/dev/null 2>&1  есть такое?
<[Raiden]> слей сам откуда-нить исходники пакета , *.dsc и ещё 2 файла обычно и  собери ) Если надо
<artus> а, меня вот вегда отсутствие *.dsc  напрягало )
<portos> artus нету
<artus> [/var/log]# cat /etc/cron.d/ddos.cron                                                                                                                  18:59
<artus> SHELL=/bin/sh
<artus> 0-59/1 * * * * root /usr/local/ddos/ddos.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<artus> portos, есть такое ?
<[Raiden]> амарок2 всетаки тупой, выдал мне вики про гонку, на трек 2 points
<portos> cat: /etc/cron.d/ddos.cron: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> клементинка лучше
<artus> portos, ну так о чем ты тут вещаеш то? ставил что то , запускал что то , не работает оно и вообще
<portos> установилось без ошибок, запустил скрипт - вот и подумал что все гуд но скрипт не работает
<Alagos> ОМГ!
<Alagos> ЛВМ - это жирная штука!
<Alagos> Как??? Как я раньше без него жил???
<artus> Alagos, ага, ток главное бекапы иметь)
<Alagos> А что там? Он летит, что ли?
<artus> Alagos, ибо без них пячально)
<Whitesquall> а если полетит, то будет печаль
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> Вот тебе и на...
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0802/h_1312297554_95a5d7543a.png
<Whitesquall> за всё своя цена =)
<[Raiden]> всё, больше не буду )
<Alagos> В принципе, единственное что я сохраняю - это фотки. Остальное можно смело форматировать когда угодно
<Alagos> Можно один раздел выделить и туда забекапить :)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: у тебя разные клиенты для разных каналов, что ли? :)
<artus> Alagos, если лвм упадет и не успееш вывести диск из него то прощайся с дынными)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: для ирц - один клиент
<Alagos> artus: я имею ввиду что можно сделать бекап на раздел диска, и не добавлять его в лвм
<artus> не можно а нужно)
<Alagos> ))
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в пиджине жабер. как ирк клиента мне его незватает.
<Whitesquall> или иметь под лвм в добавку рейд
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png уря!
<kostkost> добрый вечер. никто не подскажет как настроить йоту? (убунту  11.04, плата интел 5150)
<[Raiden]> на форуме поищи
<[Raiden]> shenmue: аргб ковырял?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> поставил и все
<[Raiden]> что-то я не понял
<[Raiden]> а.. аргб модуль в смысле поставил
<shenmue> rgba поставил. включил
<kostkost> сайт www.linuxwimax.org открывается у когонибудь?
<shenmue> ping: unknown host http://www.linuxwimax.org/
<kostkost> =(
<ParanoyaM> Привет всем
<ParanoyaM> Может кто знает , начиная с ядра 3.0.6 перестала грузится убунта (11.10)
<skai> ParanoyaM: попробуй обратиться к доку эммету брауну
<skai> ParanoyaM: он с машинами времени работал
<Nor8> skai: Но не всегда удачно )))
<ParanoyaM> не понял юмора
<ParanoyaM> или альфа версия для вас еще далекое будущее?
<[Raiden]> да
<skai> ParanoyaM: для альфы 3.0.6 надо сначала релиза 3.0.5 дождаться
<[Raiden]> ParanoyaM: перестало грузиться, альфа - может это нормально?
<[Raiden]> пиши багрепорт если хочешь
<korvin> или письмо президенту
<[Raiden]> и ядро откати
<[Raiden]> можно вообще поговорить. Не грузится вообще или гуи  только?
<Sergey_IT> ParanoyaM, если задаешь такой вопрос, то зачем 11.10 ставил?
<[Raiden]> )
<Pavia> А чем принципиальным ядро 3.0 отличается от 2.хх ? Зачем нумерацию сменили?
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, мода - движитель...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: был разговор про проц в кде. Есть стандартный плагин в общем индикатор батареи, там межно менять заведомо сделанные профили
<[Raiden]> не только проц, но и яркость и т.д.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Учту, спс. Осенью посмотрим, что слепят из 11.10, тогда и перееду на кде, если что.
<[Raiden]> ок
<ParanoyaM> судя по всему не грузится GUI, ибо если убрать quite и splash то загрузка идет до момента когда Battery check
<ParanoyaM> а на счет ядра я не буду с вами спорить, вы все таки лучше знаете но grub пишет 3.0.7
<ParanoyaM> может врет, не знаю
<ParanoyaM> ага я понял где я ошибаюсь
<ParanoyaM> 3.0.0-6 и 3.0.0-7 не грузится гуи прошу прощения
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А вообще подумываю переехать на роллинг на базе генту ;-)
<[Raiden]> ParanoyaM: скорее всего тебе надо дрова переставить , либо они  ставились вручную, на пакетом, либо автоматом не обирается модуль, т.к. ядро слишком новое
<[Raiden]> если закрытые
<[Raiden]> если открытые - незнаю.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<ParanoyaM> из закрытых nvidia
<ParanoyaM> сейчас поищу как их переставить, за наводку спасиба
<[Raiden]> ну значит ставить надо пакетами, либо понимать, что модул ьпри установке собирается для текущего только
<[Raiden]> если инсталятором нвидии ставить
<[Raiden]> Я на такой случай костыль нашел
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<shenmue> сначала ставят себе всякие преальфы преальф а потом спрашивают чоу не робит
<[Raiden]> Я давно говорил, над осделать как у буржуев #ubuntu+1
<[Raiden]> и пусть там варятся сами по себе
<artus> [Raiden], ты б облако тегов чтоль прикрутил)
<artus> мало ли чего у тя там вкусного)
<[Raiden]> artus: ) Это первый мой блог и заведенный совершенно случайно. Я в этом не варю и особый интерес не испытываю
<[Raiden]> и ничего менять не буду )
<artus> [Raiden], так дай почитать тот в котором вариш) мож чего вкусного у тебя там есть)
<[Raiden]> а нету.
<[Raiden]> мне это не нужно
<Pavia> >Я давно говорил, над осделать как у буржуев #ubuntu+1
<Pavia> А это как?
<[Raiden]> Pavia: /join  #ubuntu+1
<[Raiden]> их не саппортят на #ubuntu
<skai> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<skai> меряемся блогами?
<Nor8> skai: Текст нужно было розовым делать :-D
<artus> на салатовом фоне )
<skai> Nor8: нафиг?фиолетовый - цвета новой убунты
<artus> готишным мигающим шрифтом)
<skai> artus: че скажешь дизайн гавно?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> розовый это тру http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0122/h_1295695531_56c6e430ad.png
<[Raiden]> гг
<skai> [Raiden]: мейк ми ансиен ит
<shenmue> ого
<shenmue> няшно
<[Raiden]> тема попалась, сделал скриншот  прикола ради
 * [Raiden] испытал ностальгию по гном2+docky
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это адъ )))
<korvin> [Raiden], фон дока не розовый -- низачет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в след. раз учту
<skai> пару лет скрину
<sinarionn> люди а что за беда с видео, в динамических сценах видны горизонтальные полосы, какбудто складки
<sinarionn> во всех проигрывателях
<artus> sinarionn, спецэфекты)
<sinarionn> :)
<sinarionn> похоже, но нет
<only_you> sinarionn: включи деинтерлейс, может поможет
<sinarionn> это как?
<only_you> чем смотришь?
<sinarionn> щас smplayer
<only_you> там незнаю
<only_you> в vlc видео-деинтерлейс-включить
<sinarionn> их там много разных
<chelaxe> помогите с snmp
<chelaxe> !snmpd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='snmpd'
<chelaxe> короче на 127.0.0.1 вижу все на 192.168.1.120 нет ничего
<chelaxe> настроил как тут http://sysadminpages.com/2009/06/linux-configure-snmpd/
<chelaxe> хелпми братья по оси
<artus> chelaxe, cat /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf  | grep rocommunity
<chelaxe> rocommunity chelaxe
<artus> chelaxe, rocommunity  m0nit 127.0.0.1 <------- на мысли никакие не наталкивает?
<chelaxe> писал rocommunity chelaxe 192.168.1.120
<chelaxe> без результатов
<chelaxe> на локал хосте читает с другого компа не вижу
<artus> перезапускал? netstat -uptn то грит?
<chelaxe> http://pastebin.com/DeCTY9Ny
<chelaxe> да перезапускал каждый раз как конфиг трогал
<artus> ну и, где он его слушает?
<chelaxe> эм?
<chelaxe> вот конфиг http://pastebin.com/NRAapxJn
<artus> chelaxe, кто на этой пасте у тя вообще на 127.0.0.1 хоть что то слушает ?
<chelaxe> выполняю команду для проверки snmpwalk -v2c -c chelaxe 127.0.0.1 system
<chelaxe> выводит результаты
<chelaxe> а вот snmpwalk -v2c -c chelaxe 192.168.1.120 system
<artus> chelaxe, http://paste.pro/3137285 вот что то подобное выцепи
<chelaxe> тихо
<artus> чтоб понять оно вообще где и на чем висит
<chelaxe> снаруже делаю snmpwalk -v2c -c chelaxe 192.168.1.120 system c бука тихо dude тоже ничего не показывает
<chelaxe> я понимаю что его нет на интерфейсе внешнем но не знаю как его туда направить может кто конфигурировал так и знает?
<Whitesquall> блин, firefox совсем охренел, надо грохать профили и новые создавать! =\
<ParanoyaM> [Raiden]: Спасиба, помогла переустановка драйверов
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> так будет каждое обновление ядра
<chelaxe> rocommunity chelaxe 192.168.1.120
<r1za4> hi all
<chelaxe> на локалхосте перестала работать
<r1za4> кто может помочь с настройкой pcmcia карты для LAN???
<r1za4> не завести
<artus> chelaxe, логично)
<chelaxe> rocommunity chelaxe или rocommunity chelaxe 127.0.0.1 на локал хосте работает
<r1za4> при выводе ifconfig нету апаратной
<artus> chelaxe, а пробросить себе локалхост не ? ))
<chelaxe> artus: ух ты а подробнее?
<ParanoyaM> что-то мне не нравится то во что превращается убунта(
<artus> chelaxe, O_o про проброс портов посредством ssh не слышал чтоль?
<[Raiden]> ты зря альфы полез юзать. Это кого угодно может вывести. Хотя мне тоже не нравится
<r1za4> аааааааааааааааааааааааа
<r1za4> аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<chelaxe> неа что то слышал
<r1za4> аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<artus> @kick r1za4
<chelaxe> но не пробывал
<chelaxe> брось линк на тему
<artus> chelaxe, google.ru
<chelaxe> ))
<artus> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.0; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.0-git17; the latest beta kernel is 3.0.
<XuMuK> ку
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> artus: отключил демана запустил snmpd -f заработало...
<chelaxe> что это может значить?
<artus> chelaxe, ))
<chelaxe> )
<mortuary> hello
<chelaxe> так что делать у мя щас мозггг выйдет)))))
<artus> chelaxe, кофе выпить) покурить) раслабитцо)
<chelaxe> )) точно
<mortuary> почему, например, у примонтированных ntfs или какого нибудь флеш накопителя в убунту 11.04 не доступна опция "очистить корзину"?
<chelaxe> весь день всф сервис для этого писал а сейчас завис с сервером надо покурить))
<artus> mortuary, потому что прав нет у тебя) чистить корзины на ntfs
<mortuary> artus fstab не правильно прописал?
<artus> mortuary, sudo chown user:user /media/ntfs
<artus> даже sudo chown -R  user:user /media/ntfs
<mortuary> и флешки маутитца в таком же режиме? в старых версиях вроде все ок было)
<[Raiden]> я чего-то неменяю права и у меня маунтится всё. gjxbnfqnt ghj acnf, to` hfp
<[Raiden]> прочитайте про фстаб ещё раз
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> )
<chelaxe> dude подхватил
<artus> [Raiden], ну можно конечно и в фстабе вспоминать опции) но результат то 1н будет)
<mortuary> а разве fstab на флешки влияет? там вообще есть опция похожая на правду - user / nouser
<artus> mortuary, udev и mtab вроде
<[Raiden]> угу, для флэша удев
<[Raiden]> можно и хдд через удев прикрутить, впринципе
<artus> [Raiden], слушаай, а ты случайно не знаеш почему у удева переодически могут менятцо адреса портов usb , 1-1.* которые, ато как то они гады рандомно начали выскакивать
<skai> artus: а ты напиши свое udev rule и апь определенные девайсы на определенные порты
<artus> skai, дык как те сказать) они в процесе загрузки ID меняют как то загадочно)
<skai> хмммм
<[Raiden]> artus: незнаю
<skai> а что значит "апь"?
<mortuary> Raiden, у меня вот так прикручено /dev/sdc1 /media/win_other ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<artus> skai, в удев правило есть) и симлинки делает. ток когда 2-5 вдруг становитцо 1-4 оно как то не кавайно
<skai> вот я чет там писал...
<[Raiden]> LABEL=video  /media/video     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,dmask=0,fmask=0111,gid=46 0       0
<[Raiden]> у меня так
<skai> вы про udisk не забывайте
<mortuary> а без ntfs-3g норм работает?)
<[Raiden]> если добавить user то юзер сможет ремаунтить, а так только рут
<[Raiden]> mortuary: ну можно для верности написать ntfs-3g , я просто правил фстаб после инсталятора
<[Raiden]> в убунте нтфс и 3г синонимы
<[Raiden]> ваще, если в установщике указать что куда, о нпрописывает
<mortuary> Raiden, ок поковыряю, дык а с флешками как быть? подрубаю внешний, такая же ситуация с корзиной, прав не хватает, где прописать чтобы он по человечески все делал?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался с удев.
<[Raiden]> если бы сразу понял что про флэш не влез бы
<mortuary> Raiden, сам в шоке :D
<Pavia> Подскажите аналог winhex под убунту
<weise> и аналог switchProxy
<skai|sleep> и аналог alarm clock
<Pavia> А серьёзно кто каким хекс редактором пользуется?
<dmay> emacs?
<Henoxek> biew тру
<[Raiden]> тут чаще пользуюся исходниками
<weise> а аналог switchProxy?
<Henoxek> proxychains вроде
<Pavia> biew уменя компилироваться не стал дальше не разбирался
<Pavia> Ладно попробую ещё раз.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search hex
<[Raiden]> чего-нить окажется юзабельным, я думаю
<licwin> дарова всем
<licwin> тут паставил грули на ubuntu 1. heroes of newerth  и наподобие кваки) непомню как называется))) прикольные грули))) может посоветуете что нибудь из хороших стратегий ??
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> недавно что-то выходило похожее на age of empires
<rapidsp> 0 a.d. вроде
<baltazar> всем привет
<baltazar> !help
<tomfarr_> товарищи чем файлы *.pub открыть под линуксом ?хотя бы для просмотра.
<go8765> как в nano "выделить всё" в документе ?
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<Sergey_IT>  go8765, и здесь не повезло )
<go8765> Sergey_IT: а по делу, не ?
<dmay> ктоатут?
<go8765> dmay: тебя из бана выпустили?
<dmay> go8765: я сам ушёл 8]
<[Raiden]> http://www.goodfon.ru/wallpaper/161672.html
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Новый видео драйвер не поставил себе?
<[Raiden]> нет пока.
<[Raiden]> какй там сча нвоый )
<[Raiden]> новый*
<dmay> жабаскрипт на обоях, ощииии...
<Nor8> [Raiden]:280.13
<[Raiden]> У меня была мыль попробвоать собрать из гит галлиум 3д и ноувеау.
<[Raiden]> но руки не дошли
<[Raiden]> та версия что в федоре ощутимо лучше чем в 11.04, новее
<[Raiden]> для моей видеокарты
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ээээ.... а зачем?
<[Raiden]> что бы попробовать квин с openGL es2
<[Raiden]> видео попадалось, хорошо работает )
<[Raiden]> хотя в 4.7 и так норм, в 4.6 квин юзал опенгл 1.0 , сча 2.0
<[Raiden]> я хотел сказать закрытые не умеют opengl es
<[Raiden]> да низачем, просто в федоре работало и композит и урбан
<[Raiden]> хотелось попробовать ещё новее драйвер
<[Raiden]> чего-то я долго отвечал :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: руки иногда чешутся поэксперементировать
<[Raiden]> вот теперь ответил )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скажем так, чаще чешутся, чем нет ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> закрытый всеравно лучше. декодинг видео есть и ускорение вроде во флеше
<Nor8> +1
<Bodia> после кернел паника логи остаются?
<[Raiden]> не
<Bodia> печалька..
<[Raiden]> может быть часть, смотря на акой стадии паник
<Bodia> шатдаун
<[Raiden]> фиг знает тогда. я только при загрузке лвоил
<Bodia> думаю systemd дуреет
<[Raiden]> ловил
<[Raiden]> у нас в убунтах такого нема
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 обещают загруз с обычного хдд 15 сек
<[Raiden]> без всяких системд
<Bodia> у меня сейчас 20 секунд.. мускуль тормозит все..
<Bodia> на сервере почемуто уже 3 секунды.. раньше 2.4 было..
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31369
<Bodia> почему то про десктопы ни слова..
<[Raiden]> они по сути сборщики. что гномеры и кедоводы налепят , то и будет
<[Raiden]> что в общем правильно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-03
<greywalk> привет. такой вопрос есть - если запускаю какое-либо флеш приложение, например, konqueror, оно как будто застывает в одной позиции и накладывается на другие отрытые окна (например, терминала, другого браузера и т.п.). беда просто. можно каклибо решить эту
<greywalk> рпоблему?
<go8765|znc> почему на удаленном ссш в нано альт+6 не хочет рабоать ?
<alexandr> утра всем
<alexandr> подскажите мне у меня принтер кэнон пиксма мп250,сканирует цветное норма!а вот печатает фото с сине-зелёным оттенком что делать?
<shenmue> настроить
<alexandr> очень хорошо,а как его настроить?
<shenmue> а вот этого я не знаю. нет у меня таково принтера
<alexandr> выбирал всякую бумагу,всё равно печатает сине-зелёным оттенком
<alexandr> в гугле искал не могу найти
<alexandr> турбопринт для чего нужен?
<alexandr> подскажите как установить турбопринт
<aleksei> всем ку
<alexzulu> шалом.
<mortuary> ку
<mortuary> dd умеет отдельную папку бэкапить или только по разделам?
<sinarionn> он не бекапит
<sinarionn> он копирует
<sinarionn> блоками
<mortuary> я это имею ввиду или лучше rsync'сом?
<IchEsseDichAuf> лучше rsync'сом
<only_you> говорят будет форк гнома2?
<arinov4> а смысл?
<only_you> Линус не одобрил =)
<only_you> гном3
<arinov4> он кде4 тоже не одобрял
<arinov4> форка не было
<Mavron> привет пипл !
<Sergey_IT> Mavron, здесь таких нет
<shenmue> всем ня
<Mavron> Sergey_IT: вот так )) не люди все чтоли xD
<arinov4> Mavron: да ты модняшка из 90х годов я смотрю :)
<Mavron> нее,я  из 80x )
<Mavron> arinov4: а точнее с 87 года выпуска )
<arinov4> 1987?
<Mavron> да...made from USSR xD
<Mavron> блин, не то)
<dmay> развели тут малолеток...
<Mavron> *in вместо from
<arinov4> ну я тоже 1987 гв
<dmay> даже язык потенциального противника не знают..
<Mavron> да если начнется война с потенциальным противником, я одним из первых за бугор рвану (служил в армии, знаю кто родину защищает)
<arinov4> бывший союз неистребим
<arinov4> бесполезно пытаться
<arinov4> хотя мы сильно устали и технологически уступаем
<arinov4> и эта еще новая игра - рыночная экономика...
<Whitesquall> артуса на вас всех не хватает...
<victor0000> телевизор кровь не было, было обязана
<Mavron> а что рыночная экономика, китай тоже в ней и ничего динамично развивается...
<Mavron> копируют все и по барабану им...
<arinov4> китай идет к коммунизму
<only_you> я то дурак думал, что ето канал убунту, а не комуняк агитаторов
<arinov4> only_you: ты поменьше думай, вскипишь
<only_you> может хватить оффтопить?
<arinov4> ну давайте топить тогда
<artus> @voice arinov4
<arinov4> artus: страж порядка?
<artus> arinov4, есть такое
<Mavron> да ладно, все равно в конфе ни кто ни чего не писал
<Alagos> artus: ты тут?
<artus> Alagos, а ты как думаеш? )
<jillsmitt> Mavron: не имеет значения
<Alagos> artus: пусть лошадь думает, у нее голова большая :) Слушай. Есть 2 сайта по зентиалу. com и org. На коме куча сборок. У тебя какая сборка и с какого сайта стоит?
<artus> Alagos, с оффсайта , там пофиг в принципе) на базовую ты доставляеш модули по желанию) там не сборки а описание, по группам структурированые
<artus> Alagos, а с какого исошника стоит я не помню, не ч накатывал, хотя ща гляну, вроде гдето было
<artus> Alagos, zentyal-2.0-3-amd64.iso
<Alagos> artus: в описании написано что сам зентиал бесплатный, а модули платные. Ты платные какие то юзаешь или тебе бесплатного хватает?
<Alagos> artus: спасибо. Я так понимаю ты скочал дефолтную самую новую с org сайта и не заморачивался :0
<dmay> политосрач? artus, бнь всех сразу нафег!
<artus> Alagos, я в упор не видел там платных) мож какието проприетарные маниторилки и платные, мне оно и в стоке вроде как устраивает) правда я от него пока только впнку пользую
<artus> dmay, ты че не спиш? ))) у вас на плантации отпуск?)
<dmay> artus: у меня свободный график :3
<Alagos> Это противоречит месту работы. У негра на плантации нет свободного графика. У него есть только свободный выбор: рвать чайные листья на этом кусте или на другом :)
<dmay> Alagos: ты просто не умеешь договариваться с надзирателями 8]
<jillsmitt> рвать чайные листья или рвать конопляные листья
<jillsmitt> в первом случае надзиратели, во втором партнеры
<Flash_X> hi
<Flash_X> у меня после перезагрузки все кнопки на панели перемешиваються(
<Flash_X> что делать?
<jillsmitt> расставить и закрепить
<Flash_X> не помогает
<jillsmitt> гном чтоли?
<Flash_X> угу
<jillsmitt> есть такое
<jillsmitt> между ними расстояние сделай
<Flash_X> это из-за не фиксированной длинны элементов?..
<jillsmitt> это из-за непонятно чего, попробуй дай расстояние на глаз в неск. пикселей
<jillsmitt> перезагрузись
<Flash_X> ок
<Flash_X> спс
<User062[web]> есть кто
<User062[web]> по русски можно
<jillsmitt> говори 062веб
<artus> User062[web], нужно, и только по русски)
<User062[web]> как настроить убунту чтоб можно было в игры играть
<artus> !wine | User062[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User062[web]: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
 * jillsmitt бьет головой о стену - с этим миром все ще что-то не так
<User062[web]> определяет ли она usb модемы
<jillsmitt> ты сначала скажи откуда ты, хлопец
<artus> определяет
<rty4047> надо называть конкретную модель. _Всегда_
<jillsmitt> User062[web]: тут принято представляться, я такой-то такой из такого-то города, мне столько-то лет и потом спрашивать
<jillsmitt> rty4047: q
<artus> jillsmitt, тебе резко потролить захотелось?
<jillsmitt> artus: даже не думал
<jillsmitt> artus: мне интересно откуда к нам присоединилось новое лицо
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажите по серверу debian - перерасход трафика идёт, где нужно посмотреть в чём причина, программиста нет сейчас просто, я зашёл в логи auth.log там какой то googlebot.com и его айпи
<artus> Silver23, для начала тебе на канал дебиана, ну и напоследок auth.log тебе о трафике ни о чем не скажет ровным счетом
<Silver23> ну он же показывает кто подключался к серверу?
<artus> Silver23, ну и если надо трафик контролировать ставь мониторилку какую нить и смотри, али же заволачивать инет в сквид и мониторить
<artus> Silver23, а что тебе даст авторизация на компе касательно расхода трафика ?
<Silver23> да нет я к серверу отношения не имею я просто хотел в логам посмотреть может кто подключается
<artus> *р
<artus> Silver23, ту кто куда подключился тебе всеравно не скажет о количестве трафика
<artus> Silver23, и да) маленькая сносочка, програмист то тут каким боком к серверу)
<Silver23>  а что там постоянно googlebot.com светится, а таким боком что он сервер обслуживает, и не обновляет видать его, а я вообще экономист ))
<artus> Silver23, сервер не програмист обслуживает а системный администратор, а гуглобот, мало ли чего он там хочет, покажи строчку с его попытками авторизироватцо)
<jillsmitt> Silver23: там должна быть служба контроля трафика
<Silver23> http://fotoobmennik.ru/share.php?id=E001_4E391D96
<MicroWin> привет всем)
<artus> Silver23, ну индексирует бот наличие чегото на ftp, не критично)
<artus> если выразрешили ходить на ftp всем вподряд)
<Silver23> а больше нигде нельзя увидеть 12 гб перерасход не просто так же?
<artus> Silver23, ну имея открытый для анонимуса ftp на лимитированом трафике, это мягко говоря феерично)
<NoNick> а какой ип у сервака ?
<Silver23> как то ломали уже сервак, но там я точно не могу выражаться профессиональным жаргоном - пользовались простым именем и паролем и пользовались нашим трафиком
<Silver23> может ещё старые системные администраторы что-то делали
<artus> NoNick, тя сразу пристрелить или как ?
<Silver23> вот вот - ещё и он нас ломанёт )))
<NoNick> artus, рискни здоровьем
<artus> Silver23, а вам открытый для анонимуса ftp жизненно необходит? имеет смысл всеж прикрыть)
<artus> @kick NoNick оцкий хацкер чтоль?
<artus> Silver23, потому что трафика вам нагонят мама не горюй ) с таким то доступом) и да, не вздумай светить его ip
<NoNick> artus, я все таки подозревал о том что некоторые модераторы тут упыри, оказывается не зря подозревал
<Silver23> меня сисадмин растреляет
<jillsmitt> artus: он поди с него сидит
<artus> @kban --host NoNick 86400 остынь
<Silver23> наш сиадмин не утруждается видать - даже порты не сменил на ssh
<artus> @mode -b *!*@ns2.chebnet.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем порты на ssh менять?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@ns2.chebnet.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы за смененный ssh порт по лицу бил
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну тонну ботов отсекает сразу )
<inkvizitor68sl> тонну ботов отсекает порт кнокинг или firewall настроенные
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а че все на стандартном 22 держать?ставь 2222 и уже лучше
<Silver23> inkvizitor68sl 22 порт с нашей захщитой ещё 1 + к взлому
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: rsync на 2222й навскидку покажи как сделать ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не подглядывая в маны
<inkvizitor68sl> или scp
<inkvizitor68sl> njxytt b*
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее и*
<skai> не скажу:)я рсинком ожин раз в жизни пользовался:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, отмазку нашел
<Silver23> Товарищи подскажите какие логи ещё можно посмотреть?
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем по лицу за это бить надо
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: для чего?
<artus> Silver23, лог ftp глянь
<artus> Silver23, если vsftpd то там же в /var/log
<artus> там и раскажет кто и сколько тянул
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: export RSYNC_CONNECT_PROG="сэсэсаш бла бла" же:)
<Silver23> перерасход трафика
<Silver23> artus это кто у нас с сервака тянет?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: в маны поглядел уже0?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, .ssh/config  HostName user protocol port )))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и плевать на каком порту ssh )
<artus> Silver23, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: тсссс
<artus> и scp и rsync на ура ))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не подсказывай
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, спалил страшное калдунство) не подумал)
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем изврат
<Silver23> artus а по распечатки от провайдера как будто мы перебрали
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее .ssh/config - не изврат
<inkvizitor68sl> но думать об остальных тоже нужно
<skai> а нафиг остальные
<skai> тока маленький доверенный круг
<skai> остальные - это боты, которые нафиг не нужны
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я серверов на 30 в месяц хожу с перевешенным ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> ""Dой поломалось, посмотри логи
<inkvizitor68sl> утомляет
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё эти придурки ключ мой прописать не могут
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты поставь аплет с ссш соединениями избранными
<inkvizitor68sl> и мне приходится мучаться с паролями
<artus> Silver23, вы у себя разберитесь сначала, инет завернуть на squid, фтп отрубить анонимуса нафиг
<skai> и все 30 туда запихай:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: эм. 30 РАЗНЫХ в месяц
<inkvizitor68sl> помимо 2-3 сотен постоянных
<artus> Silver23, ну и там уже парсить логи на предмет кто куда и сколько раз)
<skai> ну 2-3 сотни постоянных напихай:)
<inkvizitor68sl> 2-3 сотни у меня в DSH давно заюиты
<inkvizitor68sl> забиты
<inkvizitor68sl> апплеты уныыл
<inkvizitor68sl> унылы
<inkvizitor68sl> пробовал
<skai> хоткеи:)
<inkvizitor68sl> когда стало больше сотни - я начал путаться уже в этой менюшке
<inkvizitor68sl> да проще руками набрать
<skai> 8 деятков клавиш+ контрол+фльт+супер+шифт
<skai> это около тысячи комбинаций если с одной буквой
<inkvizitor68sl> не 8 десятков, а 30-40, пригодных к хоткеингу
<skai> ну даж 4 десятка
<inkvizitor68sl> альт с шифтом использовать нельзя вместе
<skai> им шифты-контролы добавить
<skai> почму?
<inkvizitor68sl> ктрл с шифтом - тоже нежелательно
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что раскладка переключается
<skai> эмммм
<skai> у меня не переключается
<inkvizitor68sl> вин с шифтом или ктрл с шифтом не срабатывают как хоткей
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<inkvizitor68sl> самый удобный ssh клиент - тэто один черт ssh-client
<inkvizitor68sl> и никто ничего лучше пока не придумал
<skai> юзать две клавиши на переключение раскладок - это некомильфо
<inkvizitor68sl> bash-completion и фпиред
<skai> есть же самая бесполезная клавиша, отлично подходящая для переключения раскладок
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: вылези из своего мерка одного ноута и одного сервера.
<Silver23> а ftp лог может по другому как то называться?
<inkvizitor68sl> там не работают многие клевые идеи
<inkvizitor68sl> Silver23: xferlog
<skai> а эту клавишу мона назначить даж в венде
<skai> на переключение
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> в попу. пойду мороженку поем.
<skai> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: серьёзно. подними сто виртуалок, попробуй их поадминить. потом скажи, что ты будешь решать все проблемы с компом за 30ю человеками.
<skai> мой план сделать его толстым работает:)вот он уже отправился за калориями:)
<inkvizitor68sl> и через 2 месяца ты уже забудешь про капс и прочее.
<inkvizitor68sl> и про всякие апплетики
<artus> )))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну аплетиками я итак не пользуюсь:)
<inkvizitor68sl> и будешь сидеть и писать свой landscape
<Silver23> googlebot  /home/ftp/pub/avp/updates/basec2ec.avc
<skai> блин.как не начну переключать фильм - так открою наутилус
<skai> а потом его на соседний рабочий стол выкидываю.самый малоиспользуемый
<skai> сча там 23 наутилуса за 4 дня нашел
<Silver23> а ещё можно совет? только в auth.log показывает кто авторизируется, кроме ftp, как ещё могут нашим трафиком пользоватся?
<SER___> всем привет
<SER___> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SER___> парни, ктонибудь дангуардиан ставил на убунту 11.04?
<SER___> !кручу
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> о чем это он?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кручу-верчу-обмануть-хочу
<SER___> ну че можете помочь то?
<inkvizitor68sl> SER___: будешь писать на "нармальнам языге" - не поможем.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, транслитерация возможна только с русского языка на английский (и никак не наоборот), за исключением устоявшихся выражений или слов вошедших в лексикон
<SER___> я с неверной кодировкой вошел чтоли?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а виндовс не транслитерация чтоль? XD
<dmay> линукс, нетворк манагер
<SER___> ну че мы люди то русские вроде )
<SER___> поэтому по русски и пишем
<SER___> На Ubuntu сервер 11.04 пытаюсь апт гетом установить dansguardian, он выдает в конце:
<SER___> dpkg: ошибка: версия «dansguardian_2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4» имеет неправильный синтаксис: номер версии начинается не с цифры
<SER___>         DansGuardian has not been configured!
<SER___>         Please edit /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf manually then rerun
<SER___>         this script.
<dmay> SER___: пака-пака, приходи ещё
<skai> @kick SER___ paste.ubuntu.com
<artus> !paste | SER___
<ubuntuhelp> SER___: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> !
<dmay> а чего это за зверь такой вообще?
<SER_> мдя, небольшой код выдал уже кикнули, сорри
<SER_> парни ну что, не поможете?
<dmay> а чего это за зверь такой вообще?
<SER_> DansGuardian  - система контентной фильтрации
<SER_> мне в колледж нужно наладить
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: виндовс запрещено говорить
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а тем более здесь
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле писать
<skai> и даже думать
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ну тогда оффтопик - тоже транслитерация ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> SER_: пакет переименуй
<inkvizitor68sl> dansguardian_2.8.0.6 - правильное название
<inkvizitor68sl> dansguardian_2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4 - ничерта не правильное
<SER_> да я через apt-get ставлю
<SER_> даже пакет качал отдельно, думал может он поставится dansguardian_2.10.1.1-3_i386.deb тут то все верно вроде, а пишет такую же ошибку
<inkvizitor68sl> значит пакет неправильно собран
<inkvizitor68sl> ищи другой
<SER_> да я даже для версии lucyd пробовал, фигушки, ubuntu 11.04 чтоли виновата, на более ранних версиях вроде говорят что ставилась
<Alagos> Есть диск. Как из инфы на нем сделать iso?
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: man dd
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или гугл dd make iso
<Alagos> спасибо
<licwin> ммм.... а O.A.D можно установить с терминала?)
<Alagos> gvfs-smb как установить?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*chebnet.ru
<artus> @kick NoNick
<skai> artus: ты в модах ставь там дней 30.чтобы бан лист не переполняли.за месяц им надоест пытаться и забудут о канале
<artus> skai, я помню, а это случай клинический)
<skai> artus: навесь на него +q
<skai> невозможность сказать - бесит сильнее, чем невозможность зайти
<artus> @mode +q "*!*nonick@"
<go8765> только что открыл для себя wammu. прикольная штучка :)
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<mortuary> как проветить раздел ntfs на ошибки и битые сектора - fsck как я понял с ntfs не работатет
<mortuary> badvlocks?
<mortuary> *badblocks
<mortuary> badblocks -snv /dev/sdb, например,  гуд айдеа?
<mortuary> все сервера что ли чинят? :D
<artus> mortuary, бедблок , правельное решение ) но на предмет ключей в ман смотри) я не помню)
<artus> *b
<artus> *и
<mortuary> artus, ок thx
<rty4047> еще иногда имеют место блоки с задержкой r/w могут в скором времени стать плохими.
<mortuary> rty4047, можно по подробнее? dd мне выдает ошибки чтения/записи..
<rty4047> это слегка размагниченные участки. Victoria под dos их умеет искать.
<paul3> vsem privet
<paul3> v poslednee vremya chasto vse zavisaet
<artus> !ru | paul3
<ubuntuhelp> paul3: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<artus> !utf8 | paul3
<ubuntuhelp> paul3: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<paul3> ya ne mogu, zashel v drugoy terminal - po russki ne pishet. v osnovnoy sessii vse zavislo
<paul3> pomogite, please:)
<artus> paul3, настраивай русский , за транслит вылетиш
<paul3> oo.. on i ne chitaet po russki :(
<artus> @voice paul3
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=159849.0 что ж вы так?
<shenmue> хы. да там все такие почти
<go87|znc> убунту что не поддерживает официально ноутбуки sonu wayo ? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<paul3> спасибо за бан, круто
<artus> paul3, кто тебя банил?
<paul3> в последнее время убунта работает хуже винды - всё зависает ни с того ни с его, только мышка двигается, ухожу в другой терминал, что-нибудь закрываю, типа chrome (думал он), возвращаюсь - чёрный экран.. мышка двигается)) идеи есть?
<artus> ты теплое с мягким путаеш)
<artus> paul3, что в логах, запусти htop и глянь что нагружает систему
<artus> может хром всю память отел, с него станет
<shenmue> может ати
<paul3> ну, я, типа просто top делал. хром сверху был. но его закрываешь, уже ничего вернуть назад нельзя))
<rty4047> нестабильная сборка kde/gnome  или кривой дравер видео чаще всего
<artus> paul3, ставь htop и смотри что у тебя с памятью, и кто бушует в системе
<paul3> ок, щас попробую, спс
<paul3> а как логи читать, есть какой-нибудь фак?
<rty4047> ls -al /var/log там они все
<paul3> спасибо. а дальше что?) открылся список, что это всё? сгруппировано как-то?
<rty4047> less /var/log/syslog  по времени события искать.
<paul3> я так понял, less - это текстовый редактор? а почему он мне показывает только за сегодня?
<artus> по пробелу щелкни
<artus> ну или у тебя ротация логов отработала, и старый упаковало или переименовало
<paul3> скорее так))
<paul3> а как посмотреть за предыдущие дни?
<artus> paul3, ls /var/log и выбирай чего читать )
<rty4047> sudo gunzip /var/log/syslog.3.gz && less /var/log/syslog.3
<paul3> вроде понял, примерно.. а приложения свои логи туда же складвыают и иногда даже папки создают, да?
<paul3> rty4047, понял, распаковать и читать))
<artus> зачем ???
<artus> paul3, запускаеш mc, заходиш в .gz и смотриш лог)
<rty4047> не все иногда в хоум юзера складывают
<paul3> аа, ну тож вариант))
<artus> rty4047, это зависит от того откуда ты распаковываеш)
<User727[web]> whitesquall  где взять lwm
<User727[web]> ?
<shenmue> !lwm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lwm'
<User727[web]> не та инфа shenmue
<rty4047>  sudo aptitude search lwm
<artus> поиск и без судо отработаеть
<rty4047> Еще это пробовал  http://www.microxwin.com/ кроме раскладки проблем не заметил.
<rty4047> в netbook remix 9.10 помню даже jwm умудрялся тормозить.
<whitesquall> !lvm
<ubuntuhelp> raid is Информацию о RAID и LVM можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID и http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO . Как настроить софтварный RAID см. на !raid-soft и на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<[Raiden]> ой лол http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/6567564
<dmay> [Raiden]: какой же он непоседа :3
<[Raiden]> Жаль не вернулся на кде. Это был бы лучший вброс
<dmay> а дальше что? Линус Торвальдс расстроился от новых рюшек в хфсе и ушёл в голую консоль? XD
<only_you> dmay: дальше будет lxde
<[Raiden]> незнаю, лхде ещё есть :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<only_you> =)
<rty4047> freedos 32 там x-server не нужен.
<dmay> не. нормального человека все эти переезды бы к третьему разу задолбали бы, так что понадобилось бы кардинальное решени 8]
<only_you> что-то мне подсказывает, что ему не составило бы труда и на голую консоль перейти)
<rty4047> графического редактора не хватает.
<only_you> может он сам еще и напишет свой нашный DE?
<dmay> аватарочки для вкантактика рисовать чтоль?
<rty4047> скриншоты раскрашивать.
<only_you> dmay: для г+ же, ну
<dmay> в г+ есть жизнь? оО
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))) Линус фсё правильно говорит, наверное, чат на читает )))))
<Nor8> наш*
<dmay> год 2015, Линус переходит на оффтопик 9 и призывает форкнуть линукс XD
<Nor8> Да ему легче свою ДЕ создать )))
<dmay> сотрите ка, аналитики с лора ещё иногда те )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=6567564&cid=6570203 - моё имхо.
<Nor8> За месяц под себя заточит ))
<Nor8>  Ничто, кстати, не мешает развивать оба гнома одновременно, это какой то стереотип мышления просто. Мол, у нас третий, он новее, чем второй, и всё! )))))
<only_you> мода на планшетики, десктопы нынче не в моде... =(
<Nor8> only_you: Большой экран он и в Африке большой экран
<Nor8> only_you: Или уже есть планшетники 24 дюйма? )))
<only_you> хз
<only_you> может будут, стиви думает еще
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты, кстати, вчера скинул ссылку на сайт с обоинами? ))))
<[Raiden]> вроде я
<[Raiden]> дрова свежие всетаки поставил, полет нормальынй
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Маладэц ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, и температура пониже вроде стала
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя playonlinux все-равно жалуется на отсутствие поддержки 3Д
<[Raiden]> не должно такого быть
<dmay> патамушта костыли не нужны
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Может ее выпилили из них начиная с 275?
<[Raiden]> врятли )
<[Raiden]> glxgears работает у тебя?
<rty4047> он и на vesa работает.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В любом случае не мешает, фпс и картинка лучше стали )))
<[Raiden]> rty4047: угу, чере зсофтовый рендер
<[Raiden]> а не через видео
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нет, точнее с трудом ))) Может меса утилс поставить нужно? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу
<[Raiden]> или не ставь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уже стоят )))
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но все-равно не работает как раньше glxgears
<[Raiden]> Ну криво дрова стоят значит, LibGL.so наверное от месы
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render и glxinfo |grep OpenGL  на пасту
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все претензии к хсвату и их сборке ))
<[Raiden]> я оттуда перестал ставить после 275
<[Raiden]> сча руками
<[Raiden]> они с 275 долго возились и в репах не все пакеты были этой версии
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там какой-то конфликт был с иксами
<Nor8> Они скомпиляли, потом откатились
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0803/h_1312382008_01c8755ddb.png
<[Raiden]> У мну нижняя панелька с перекрытием - привык так, хоть и не сразу
<[Raiden]> привык так после docky , юзал там перекрытие активным окном
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вывод команд выше покажи
<[Raiden]> У нас тут солнце вылезло под вечер , сча срулю
<rty4047> не видел еще у солнца руля...
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: сек
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я вышел за хлебом, 3 минуты идти до заправки, вернулся весь мокрый
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/6ADaSm5i
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, чего-то не то ) сек.
<XuMuK> кстати, как там в Москве погода? чо мне на самолет одевать, шорты или джинсы? о_О
<XuMuK> а то прилечу в шортах и околею)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: джинсы
<XuMuK> помницо в августе уже прохладно по вечерам...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: холодно
<Nor8> XuMuK: Вчера было +13 в Маськве, в новостях показывали
<inkvizitor68sl> +14 вчера было днем
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, так и думал)
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня +19
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в общем как-то так должно быть http://paste.org.ru/?4l341n
<[Raiden]> и возможно... У тебя 64бит дистр?
<[Raiden]> если да, то возможно из хсват пакеты не ставят 32битную часть драйвера. Установщик нвидии обычно для совместимости предлагает ещё 32бит версии поставить
<[Raiden]> может поэтому вайн ругается
<Nor8> [Raiden]: да, 64-битный, не нашел у себя вот это GL_NV_pixel_data_range,
<[Raiden]> т.е. direct rendering: Yes у тебя?
<[Raiden]> или вообще этойс троки нет? :)
<[Raiden]> ты не запостил
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Есть, не скопировал просто
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда наверное всё ок, и дел ов 32бит  либах. Либ оя незнаю.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А утебя этого нет GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, или сборка другая или битность системы влияет
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже64 бит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В целом работает, не греется.
<[Raiden]> наверное это уже модель видюхи влияет, 8600 поддерживает огл 3.3 , а последние огл 4.1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ага, значит сборка другая. Ты руками собирал?
<[Raiden]> ну да, с хомсайта нвидии ставил
<go8765> убунту что не поддерживает официально ноутбуки sonu wayo ? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то руками не хочет собираться последнее время у меня, хотя все по мануалу делал.
<[Raiden]> возможно количество расширений зависит от этого OpenGL version string: 3.3.0
<[Raiden]> Nor8: фиг тебя знает ) по идее оно лог установки генерит и можно понять почему.
<go8765> *vaio
<Nor8> go8765 В списке нет, значит официально не сертифицировано.
<go8765> там вообще соней нет О_О
<[Raiden]> Их наверное редко берут - они ломят. Либо просто сони пофиг на сертификацию каноникал.
<Sergey_IT> go8765, сони с линуксом продаются?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Надо все удалить, да попробовать руками поставить. У тебя там мануал был, скинь ссылку плиз.
<[Raiden]> гугли просто по модели и слову линукс. Какие-то урководства наверное есть по любому
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я откуда знаю
<XuMuK> ыы
<go8765> [Raiden]: так и делаю
<Nor8> http://kawaikunee.blogspot.com/2010/06/sony-vaio-ubuntu.html
<artus> go8765, вопрос не так стоит) ноутбуки sonu vaio что,  не поддерживает официально убунту?
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> урководство)) надо запомнить это слово))
<Alagos> А что делает cp -a?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: да уж. Опечатка удалась.
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK> Alagos, если не ошибаюсь копирует с сохранением прав
<Alagos> спасибо
<XuMuK> вапще соньки с линуксом не особо дружат, факт давно извесный...
<XuMuK> но может варьировать от модели к модели конечно...
<only_you> синкпады хорошо дружат)
<go87|znc> XuMuK: судя по http://www.ubuntu.com/certification это становится понятно
<[Raiden]> надо где-нить массовый вброс сделать, не покупайте сони, у них нет сертификата от каноникал :)
<go87|znc> прикольно на лоре написали: Зачем покапайть вайУ c кучей проприетарного ПО в комплекте (в некоторых моделях sony 1000$ цены берут за софт) и ставить на неё linux ;-)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глава Сони смотрит на тебя, ну сам знаешь как ))))))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: главное что бы это было массово и на видном месте.
<XuMuK> часть про линукс вапще можно убрать: нахер вапще брать вайо? о_О
<XuMuK> уг полное
<XuMuK> за такие то деньги...
<[Raiden]> Некоторым марка нравится
<only_you> типа крутой бренд
<Nor8> XuMuK: Брэнд, в госдуме одобряэ ))))
<Alagos> Какими жесткими дисками лучше тарить предприятие? Что бы потом они нормально крутились на линуксе?
<XuMuK> платить за буковки?
<Alagos> Я правильно думаю что WD и Seagate?
<go87|znc> XuMuK:  у меня друг им гордиться безумно. из пиндосии привёз и бережот как зеницу ока :)
<rty4047> к слову - подозрительно  много объявлений об их продаже
<Nor8>  Alagos: Хз, самсунг тоже вполне норм
<XuMuK> Alagos, да, хорошие железяки
<Alagos> Nor8: мне напарник об этом говорит, но я что то очкую... Особенно после того как один у нас посыпался...
<[Raiden]> Alagos: любыми. Сам я к вд склоняюсь больше. Единственное что надо знать - что такое AF (Adwanced format) и как это решается в линуксе.
<Nor8>  Alagos: На сервер или десктоп?
<only_you> не на что синкпад не променяю :Р
<rty4047> нынешние Seagate - это  китайское фуфло
<[Raiden]> гпартед вроде такие диски сразу разбивает как надо
<Alagos> Nor8: на рабочие офисные машины
<Nor8> Alagos: Было время года три назад, когда самсунги сыпались на самом деле, сейчас вроде норм. Смотри по цене вообщем. Я бы взял без проблем.
<XuMuK> only_you, да, леново мне тоже нравиться... особенно када есть дети))*
<Pavia> Alagos, попробуй hitachi
<only_you> детей нету, но одобряю
<Alagos> Pavia: мне не хочется эксперементировать. Я уже запарился компы чинить. Нужно раз и на долго :)
<[Raiden]> Я к хитачи норм отношусь. К тому же теперь это ТМ компании вд
<Nor8> Alagos: Собирай тогда на нвидиа все, ну а про диски почитай, тогда все будет дружить норм с линуксом без особых бубнов.
<XuMuK> only_you, ну они выдерживают много того, от чего другие умирают))
<Alagos> Nor8: Кроме как в видяху больше ни во что танцы с бубном не упираются?
<only_you> XuMuK: клава неубиваемая как и весь корпус)
<XuMuK> Alagos, если возьмешь вестерн или сигейт - не ошибешьсо
<Nor8> Alagos: С перефирией тоже определись, принтеры там и так далее
<XuMuK> only_you, там все неубиваемое) даж дисплей)
<[Raiden]> тошибы ещё норм ноуты делают в плане прочного пластика и т.д. Мне так показалось. Был просто момент, когда довелось подержать в рукал тошибу, а потом ноут от hp
<[Raiden]> последний какой-то хлипки показался и пластик другой
<Alagos> XuMuK: Если беру я - то я только их и беру, за что получаю от напарника, типа я зациклился на них и нифига не
<Nor8>  Alagos: Некоторые модели просто не хотят работать
<Alagos> XuMuK: не экономный
<only_you> [Raiden]: то ты еще асер не видел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> асер пока не доводилось
<Alagos> Nor8: Некоторые принтеры придется делать сетевыми на много отделов :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Да не в этом вопрос,а в поддержке железа
<Pavia> А мне асер понравился. Как в магазине увидел так сразу купил.
<XuMuK> Alagos, у меня асер и кроме того что он греецо иногда нареканий нет
<[Raiden]> по поводу хдд лучший ответ я видел на ixbt. Какой хдд лучше купить?  Любые два!
<XuMuK> Pavia, G-series?)
<Alagos> XuMuK: Асер - это атлон или интел?
<only_you> Pavia: дешевые, но корпус кака
<Nor8> Alagos: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification Здесь глянь перед покупкой, да и погугли
<Pavia> G
<XuMuK> Alagos, у меня интел
<Pavia> Extensa 5620G
<Alagos> XuMuK: спасибо
<Alagos> Nor8: спасибо
<XuMuK> Pavia, у меня 5920G)
<XuMuK> Alagos, незачто)
<only_you> у меня был 5720г - у нескольких местах корпус треснул
<Pavia> проблемы только с перегревом. Иногда в опере открою страничку он и начинает греться.
<XuMuK> only_you, что ж ты с ним делал?)
<rty4047> cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Nor8>  Alagos: Да без проблем, идея то хорошая
<only_you> подруга работала на нем месяц)
<XuMuK> у меня жена один раз с просонья наступила и ниче, жив...
<rty4047> так не разогреются до 70-80
<Alagos> XuMuK: а моя девушка по своей HP во время психов кулаками полупила - и вылетела кнопка :)
<only_you> и еще клава очень прогиналась
<Alagos> Но нажимается и все работает
<XuMuK> Alagos, такое тоже было)) я её обратно вставил))
<Alagos> XuMuK: Нужно будет глянуть - мож и у меня вставить выйдет. И клавишу и девушке заодно, что бы не повадно было )
<XuMuK> но потом доча кофе пролила на клаву и ей пришол ппц) только пару дней назад замену прислали
<Alagos> )))
<only_you> Alagos: =)
<XuMuK> Alagos, :) удачи)
<Alagos> Спасибо :)
<only_you> Alagos: отпишешся потом)
<XuMuK> да чо уж там, и фотопруфы присылай сразу))
<only_you> одобряю
<Alagos> Фотопруф только про кнопку :)
<only_you> =(
<Alagos> Написано что чем выше версия бубна - тем больше железка он поддерживает
<Alagos> Я вот поставил 11.04... И ахнул...
<Alagos> Столько косяков у меня давно уже не было
<Alagos> Я бы даже специально если бы захотел - так не сделал бы :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Ставь лучше 10.04, в народе ЛТС )))
<XuMuK> да, мне 11.04 тоже не понравилась...
<only_you> Alagos: то ты качнул образ битый)
<Alagos> Nor8: так я на нем и сижу :) И в офис буду его ставить
<Alagos> only_you: ага :) 3 раза подряд битый ))
<shenmue> причем сборку от зверя
<XuMuK> а вот лтс - нет нареканий...за последнии годы, имхо, самая удачная версия...
<Nor8> Alagos: Для офиса больше и не нужно
<Alagos> 10.04 - согласен. Лучшая
<only_you> хз, у меня с 10.04 никаких проблем с железом
<Nor8> Alagos: Им же там не в контру рубать ;-)
<Alagos> Nor8: ты не поверишь что у них сейчас там стоит... Корледровы, компасы, фотошопы, автокады, и все для того что бы играть в косынку...
<licwin> парни а на heroes of newerth усть руссификатор?
<Alagos> only_you: ну так мы про это и говорим. Проблемы с другими релизами
<licwin> есть*
<Nor8> Alagos: Ну так, халява развращает ))))
<Nor8> Alagos: Или все лицензионное? ))))
<only_you> Alagos: с 10.04 и вьіше)
<Alagos> Nor8: Ага :) А как же :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Ну тем более, руби им все на корню. А косынка и в убунту есть )))
<Alagos> Я был в шоке, когда увидел что у бабушки, которая вообще не понятно чем страдает на рабочем месте, самый мощный комп на предприятии...
<Alagos> И как вы думаете, что она с ним делала?
<XuMuK> бух?
<Nor8> Alagos: Чай пролила?
<rty4047>  а я видел седьмое чудо света  с кучей автозапуска на celeron 1800 512 памяти
<Alagos> Она сушила ногти вентилятором блока питания...
<Alagos> А 8.04 еще обновляется? О_о
<Nor8> Alagos: Это нестандартный подход для решения проблемы ))) Бабку поощрить премией ))))
<Sergey_IT> не премией, а феном
<Alagos> Бабку поощрить - отправить на пенсию с концами
<Nor8> Alagos: Фен тоже может быть премией )))
<Alagos> Nor8: И сколько колёс фена ей подарить? :)
<Alagos> Кто использует LVM, подскажите, он часто падает с потерей данных?
<Nor8> Alagos: Не люблю наркоманские шутки, но мог бы сказать, что  4, чтобы сразу уехала )))
<Nor8> Alagos: Шифруй хом разделы, не замарачивайся с лвм
<Alagos> Nor8: а ты смотри на это не как на наркоманскую шутку, а как альтернативный подход к вопросу, что бы скучно не было. Да, так и поступим :)
<Alagos> А зачем им хом шифровать?
<jillsmitt> мне кажется надо добавить в центр приложений текстовое поле с отображением версии программы, которую предлагается установить
<Nor8> Alagos: Сей подход выходит за рамки сознательного и в приличном обществе не может быть приемлим.O:-)
<only_you> jillsmitt: там написана версия
<Alagos> Кстати, а как установить программу определённой версии из репозиториев? Или нужно руками качать?
<Nor8> Alagos: Репы прикрутить
<Nor8> Alagos:  Раз уж заговорил про лвм, то может и хом шифровать нужно
<Alagos> Nor8: репы есть. А как с них не последнюю версию поставиь?
<Nor8> Alagos: Не последнею версию чего?
<jillsmitt> only_you: нука сфотай
<Nor8> последнюю*
<jillsmitt> я щас только что юзал
<Alagos> Nor8: Какого-либо пакета
<Nor8> Alagos: Не последняя версия будет в офф репах
<Alagos> Nor8: а в репах убунты будут только последние?
<only_you> jillsmitt: внизу описания программі
<Nor8> Alagos: Нет
<jillsmitt> only_you: http://itmages.ru/image/view/247639/1fa18203
<Escsun> Привет всем
<only_you> у меня показівает
<Nor8> ку
<Alagos> {v
<Alagos> Хм
<only_you> jillsmitt: ща скрин кину
<Alagos> Так какой командой поставить из реп пакет определённой версии, не последний
<Nor8> Alagos:  Ты какой пакет ставишь? Там же зависимости есть.
<XuMuK> Escsun, привед
<Nor8> Alagos: Что ты хочешь прикрутить?
<Alagos> Nor8: Ну вот обновился у меня, допустим, пиджин. А я хочу откатить старый. Как это сделать?
<l0ll0lll_1> вручную
<only_you> jillsmitt: http://itmages.ru/image/view/247646/e3aaa0aa
<l0ll0lll_1> кто-нибудь юзал убунту на EEEPC 1015PN? Как там дела обстоят с поддержкой bluetooth?
<Nor8> Alagos: Отключить репы, удалить и поставить старую версию. Если, конечно, ты ставил софт из сторонних репов
<Alagos> Nor8: А если я скачиваю пиджин из репов, могу ли я сказать ему какую версию поставить?
<Alagos> Как посмотреть все подпапки в папке? :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Нет, да и зачем?
<Alagos> /mnt/dir1/dir2/dir3 как их все увидеть?
<Alagos> Nor8: Ну на нет и суда нет )
<XuMuK> Alagos, rm -vr /mnt/dir1
<XuMuK> или /mnt/
<Alagos> rm?
<XuMuK> ну да
<l0ll0lll_1> ls скорее
<XuMuK> Alagos, ой
<XuMuK> посмотреть ls
<XuMuK> я думал ты про удалить))
<l0ll0lll_1> вообще можно find .
<Alagos> nfr f rfr dct gjlgfgrb edbltnm&
<jillsmitt> only_you: как это понимать?
<Nor8> Alagos: Или жмакнуть в наутилусе на "показать скрытые папки" )))
<Alagos> так а как все подпапки увидеть?
<only_you> jillsmitt: хз
<l0ll0lll_1> find -type d
<only_you> jillsmitt: центр прог. убунту 4.0.4
<only_you> ?
<jillsmitt> да
<jillsmitt> апдейты залились при установке
<only_you> даже не представляю
<only_you> может от локализации зависит
<only_you> гг
<jillsmitt> у меня английская
<jillsmitt> не суть, выборочно там метаинформация заполнена
<only_you> jillsmitt: нет
<only_you> смотрю тот же гном-командер
<jillsmitt> ну скрин ты видел
<only_you> версия написана
<AndreX> Alagos: ну если тока путь нужен то pwd
<only_you> 1.2.8.10
<XuMuK> Alagos, в убунте хз, в арче в /var/cache/pacman/pkg/ храняцо старые версии...
<XuMuK> если кеш не чистить, то можно любую из старых версий восстановить
<jillsmitt> only_you: после установки у меня тоже написал
<jillsmitt> до установки версии не было
<only_you> у меня не установлен
<jillsmitt> мистика
<only_you> версии всего совта показівает
<XuMuK> в убунту знаю, что есть опция зафиксировать версию, чтобы обновления её не затрагивали
<jillsmitt> я ж тебе скрин дал only_you
<only_you> та понимаю
<XuMuK> а вот как поставить - хз
<only_you> я хз чего так
<jillsmitt> пофигу
<only_you> =)
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: пакеты там же /var/cache/apt/packages
<Alagos> Хм
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, ну вот) Alagos посмотри, может найдешь то, что тебе нужно
<jillsmitt> не packages, а archives
<Alagos> Ну как руками поставить - можно и из деб, а вот как из реп нужную версию стянуть?
<l0ll0lll_1> в репах хранятся только последние
<Alagos> так
<jillsmitt> не посление
<Alagos> есть /mnt
<shenmue> в синоптике можно выбрать версию
<jillsmitt> а те, которые туда положили последний раз
<Alagos> как просмотреть все вложенные директории в нее?
<l0ll0lll_1> последние для данной версии дистрибутива
<Alagos> find -type d /mnt  не катит
<l0ll0lll_1> ls /mnt/*
<l0ll0lll_1> это если не рекурсивно
<l0ll0lll_1> а не катит, потому что /mnt должна быть перед -type
<Alagos> а если рекурсивно то как?
<l0ll0lll_1> find /mnt -type d
<XuMuK> оо! мне йафон 4 принесли)
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> Теперь он твой? :)
<Alagos> l0
<kostkost> добрый вечер
<Alagos> l0ll0lll_1: спасибо, нашло
<Alagos> l0ll0lll_1: а другого способа рекурсивно посмотреть нету? Или нужен софт типа lstree? ^^
<kostkost> есть кто нибудь,кто может помочь настроить йоту на убунте 11.04, модем встроенный, интел 5150?
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: че там интересного?
<l0ll0lll_1> Alagos: ls -R /mnt
<l0ll0lll_1> тока он покажет не только папки, ессно
<Alagos> l0ll0lll_1: спасибо
<XuMuK> Alagos, ага)
<Alagos> а как сделать что бы видно было состояние работы dd
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, да ничо, обычный йафон5
<Alagos> XuMuK: поздравляю тебя :)
<XuMuK> то есть 4
<l0ll0lll_1> Alagos: killall -USR1 dd даст текущее состояние
<Alagos> l0ll0lll_1: и нужно его постоянно вводить? Или оно будет с интервалами?
<l0ll0lll_1> постоянно
<l0ll0lll_1> в ответ на SIGUSR1 dd выдаёт текущий прогресс
<l0ll0lll_1> Alagos: как вариант,
<l0ll0lll_1> watch killall -USR1 dd
<Alagos> l0ll0lll_1: нужно в другом окне или в том же?
<l0ll0lll_1> Alagos: где есть свободный bash :)
<l0ll0lll_1> хотя с watch я погорячился - вывод-то всё равно будет от dd :)
<shenmue>  OpenGL как обновить?
<l0ll0lll_1> OpenGL - штука многокомпонетная... что именно ты хочешь обновить?
<shenmue> увсе
<shenmue> glxinfo | grep OpenGL хм
<shenmue> он только вместе с дровами встает?
<l0ll0lll_1> ну можно заюзать софтверный без дров :)
<l0ll0lll_1> но скорость понятно какая будет
<shenmue> по моему он в дрова вшит. и отдельно ну никак
<l0ll0lll_1> нет, неправда
<l0ll0lll_1> llvmpipe можно спокойно хоть на VESA юзать
<l0ll0lll_1> да и softpipe
<shenmue> если память не подводит то я помню давным давно как то отдельно качал компоненты опенгл на винду. а потом вроде как стали непосредственно в дрова пихать
<XuMuK> у каго есть йафон? как удалить несколько/все фотки?
<only_you> будет ли юнити на других дистрах, кроме бубунт?
<XuMuK> only_you, нет, это чисто каноникловская поделка
<only_you> неужели гвоздями прибили
<only_you> или там куча патчей гном, компиза
<l0ll0lll_1> shenmue: то, что они поставляются с дровами, не значит, что сам OpenGL от них не отлепить. Посмотри вывод
<l0ll0lll_1> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<shenmue> вывод чего?
<shenmue> капс твой тоже копипастить?
<l0ll0lll_1> дык да, это же команда
<shenmue> ну тоже самое выдает
<shenmue> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 280.13
<shenmue> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<l0ll0lll_1> аа
<l0ll0lll_1> ну с нвидией-то да
<shenmue> там 4 строчки. в этих просто версии указываютс
<l0ll0lll_1> нвидия заменяет libGL.so на свои
<shenmue> астрал мне говорит что опенгл имеет версию 2 1 2
<XuMuK> skai, тут?
<skai> допустим
<XuMuK> skai, так вышло, что ты единственный зеленый контакт в скайпе, а я хочу затестить видеозвонок с йафона...
<skai> тести
<XuMuK> skai, не занят?
<Umren> в скайпе чата нету?
<artus> XuMuK, а че у меня твоего скайпа нет ?)))
<XuMuK> artus, а хз))
<XuMuK> Umren, есть, но мне надо было видео затестить
<XuMuK> ну винда и тормоз...
<only_you> XuMuK: nouveau же ну
<XuMuK> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<only_you> я с ними в урбан террор бегаю и ничего
<only_you> я думал ты нвидиа написал)
<Alagos> dd if=/dev/zero of=./d04 count=1 bs=1G - наполняет файл нулями?
<AndreX|OFF> count=0
<whitesquall> Alagos: да
<Alagos> whitesquall: а как посмотреть содержимое такого файла?
<whitesquall> hexedit или hexdump
<Alagos> так что оно создало? Файл или образ?
<whitesquall> обычный файл, забитый нулями, размером 1 гиг
<whitesquall> сам частенько применяю эту команду для проверки скрорости между 2-мя компами
<Alagos> whitesquall: а чего его нельзя просмотреть по cat file | tail
<whitesquall> он наполняет файл не символами '0', а нулбайтами
<XuMuK1> artus ну ты где?
<Alagos> whitesquall: спасибо, теперь дошло
<cachesister> в общем подключанию внешний hdd, он автоматически монтируется (ubuntu 11.04) после открываю через наутилус иду -> файл а там опция очистить корзину не доступна, я конечно могу папку .trash грохнуть через консоль, но было бы приятно чтобы наутилус это тоже уме
<cachesister> л - как победить?  я так понимаю, что проблема с правами при автомонтировании или что?
<lukinfore> есть ведь вариант что она пустая
<whitesquall> Alagos: с опцией bs у dd я бы рекомендовал быть осторожнее, можно легко загнать машину в аут минут так на 10
<Alagos> whitesquall: у меня она хорошо подвисает во время работы :)
<DMc1> всем привет подскажите возможно ли запуск варкрафта на Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<whitesquall> ищи на winehq.org
<Alagos> Я читал что можно
<Alagos> Но сам запускал только ла2
<Iorik> сфотографировалась?
<Iorik> гг не в то окно
<Iorik> прошу прощения
<Alagos> Iorik: пришли и нам ее фотку
<Alagos> желательно с раскрытой темой сисек
<Iorik> гг
<Iorik> не, там не про то
<Iorik> там все кошерно
<whitesquall> всё равно давай, можно в приват )
<TBAPb> понеслась)
<Iorik> фото как на паспорт? :)
<Iorik> это не интересно
<TBAPb> кто знает что такое нетбинс?
<shenmue> я знаю
<whitesquall> среда разработки
<TBAPb> так вот. не знаешь почему там не работают сочетания ctrl v ctrl c?
<shenmue> а там другие вроде по дефолту
<go87|znc> TBAPb: попробуй кнтр инсерт и шифт инсерт
<shenmue> вместе с шифтом что ли
<TBAPb> написано ctrl v crtl c
<Iorik> не фото http://www.3dnews.ru/news/614984/
<shenmue> нуну
<shenmue> пусть дальше в китае ищют
<[Raiden]> китайцы ваще постоянн обрутфорсят
<[Raiden]> поднимите ссш, потом ипы в логах посмотрите
<[Raiden]> полвоина китай
<Iorik> им скучно просто
<go8765> их дофига просто
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/sec/ettercap/Skanirovanie-wifi-network-s-Ubuntu-Ettercap.html
<Iorik> им размножаться запретили, а заниматься чем нибудь надо долгими китайскими вечерами
<[Raiden]> go8765: я прям представил миллионы китайцев брутфорсящих вручную.
<shenmue> ну а чо? с каждого по пакету
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> и упал укоз
<TBAPb> [Raiden]: как логи ссш посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: в auth.log вроде сыпаться должно. Я плохо помню. Но даже на мой домашний комп лезли )
<[Raiden]> сча не пользуюсь ссш, нет необходимости
<[Raiden]> наверное сканят целые диапазоны, создают списки ипов где соотв порты открыты.
<go8765> мда. про что ещё на этом канале не говорил - так это про китайцев :)
<[Raiden]> а потом брутфорс
<shenmue> go8765 про них часто говорят
<shenmue> ибо весь мир винит китайцев за атаки и взломы
<shenmue> больше всех обиделся гугол
<[Raiden]> у гугла там терки какие-то с китаем.
<[Raiden]> помимо хака.
<Alagos> китайцы поимели гугол?
<TBAPb> [Raiden]: из кореи ip нашел оО
<go8765> Alagos: уже давно
<TBAPb> [Raiden]: надо порт менять сссш
<[Raiden]> TBAPb:  северяне наверное ) комунисты.
<whitesquall> аутентификацию по ключу надо делать
<TBAPb> [Raiden]: проблема только в том что на работе режут порты, пытался на 6666 поключить ссш, не смог. а 22 пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: угу, как вариант. или есть защита, которая банит с помощью иптаблес после нескольких попыток
<[Raiden]> только не помню
<TBAPb> как вино сервер остановить?
<TBAPb> vino-server
<valyuta> здрасьте)
<shenmue> что сломал?
<valyuta> пока ничего))
<valyuta> пришла посмотреть, что ет такое
<XuMuK> TBAPb, sudo kill `ps ax | grep -v grep | grep vino | awk '{print $1}'`
<valyuta> возможно в будущем пригодится
<XuMuK> TBAPb, sudo kill -15 `ps ax | grep -v grep | grep vino | awk '{print $1}'`
<valyuta> ето мне?
<XuMuK> то есть...
<XuMuK> valyuta, если у тебя ник TBAPb то да)
<valyuta> ааааааааа))
<rty4047> средняя кнопка мышки )
<rty4047> сорри привату отвечал...
<TBAPb> XuMuK: а теперь объясни
<go8765> я по моему только что опечалил одного служителя теххподдержки тем что у меня ubuntu :)
<XuMuK> TBAPb, что тебе объяснить?
<alexzulu> go8765, их уже этим опечалить сложно.
<alexzulu> их можно только разозлить.
<TBAPb> XuMuK: последнее, awk
<XuMuK> TBAPb, чтобы из всего выхлопа взяло только pid
<go8765> alexzulu: ну мой по ходу даже не знает что такое виртуалбокс, а то затих как мышка :)
<XuMuK> go8765, он просто знает золотое правило))*
<go8765> xumbk что за правило?
<go8765> XuMuK: что за правило ?
<XuMuK> ни при каких обстоятельствах, никогда, низачто не кормите тролля))*
<XuMuK> гг
<Alagos> хахаахха :)
<go8765> XuMuK:  ты никогда не работал в тех поддержке. туда одни троли и звонят вообще-то :)
<dmay> кормить? кто то сказал кормить?
<dmay> о чем дискуссия?
<XuMuK> go8765, да ладно, не только)) я, помницо, тоже пару раз звонил... в суппорт своего инет провайдера...
<Alagos> dmay: ты голодаешь, что ли?
<Alagos> И я звонил...
<dmay> у меня перерыв на обед :3
<Alagos> dmay: Что у тебя за часовой пояс-то?
<TBAPb> в *опе часовой пояс)
<dmay> Alagos: в интернете нет часовых поясов 8]
<dmay> artus: кис кис кис, двойные стандарты ня :3
<XuMuK> а artus тут при чем? о_О ))*
<XuMuK> да ещё и кис кис кис))*
<dmay> XuMuK: он меня расстроил несправедливым баном за мелочевку, теперь я его по любой мелочевке звать буду. коварный план же
<go8765> XuMuK: у меня с супортом инет провайдера большие проблемы. я пользуюсь инетом которого официально нет и суппорт тупо говорит, что они прекратили оказывать услуги по предоставлению интернета и не даю никаких консультаций по
<go8765> вопросам интернета. при чём говорят мне это в интернет чате в который я зашёл через их же интернет которого нет. вот так то :)
<XuMuK> go8765, лицемеры, че
<XuMuK> go8765, ты мне лучше скажи, ты поиском научился пользовацо или всё так же утомляешь персонал?))
<novns> go8765, просто ты перепутал провайдеров
<novns> ты пользуешься услугами одного, а обращаешься в саппорт другого
<go8765> novns: на каком основании сделанытакие выводы? :)
<novns> \на основании логических рассуждений
<novns> плюс небольшая статистика
<go8765> XuMuK: я сегодня гуглил как переключить гугл на английский домен их :) оказалось у нич есть прямо возле кнопки искать - show google.com или как-то так :)
<XuMuK> novns, :)
<Alagos> кто там работает c LVM?
<XuMuK> go8765, use english version
<Alagos> Я вроди как активировал, но не видно ничерта... Как его запустить?
<XuMuK> или switch to english version
<mortuary> что за диск такой "зарезервировано системой" это Вынь 7 такой создает с конфигурационными файлами?
<go8765> XuMuK: да наверно что-то такое, но я всё равно не смог пока найти как отсылать команду в вичате после подключения к серверу без указания адресса ....
<shenmue> это ты вот удачно спросил
<mortuary> если его грохнуть загрузчик слетит?
<mortuary> =)
<shenmue> у тебя все работает щас?
<novns> mortuary, попробуйте и расскажите, что получилось
<novns> нам всем инетересно
<shenmue> если все работает чего лезешь а?
<TBAPb> go8765: сработало, а как ctrl s сделать?
<mortuary> дык мне нужно знать что у меня тут происходит
<XuMuK> TBAPb, где?
<mortuary> а эксперементов не надо тут)
<TBAPb> XuMuK: в нетбинсе
<go8765> TBAPb: а хз :) я только копи-пэйст как-то интерисовался и мне сказали :)
<shenmue> mortuary инструкцию к топору читай
<novns> mortuary, по большому счёту, происходят колебания суперструн в 11-=мерном пространстве, если не ошибаюсь
<mortuary> <shenmue>, кто это? можно латиницей?)
<mortuary> <novns> отсыпь а
<shenmue> транслит тут запрещен
<XuMuK> TBAPb, вроде ctrl+shift+S
<novns> mortuary, на здоровье - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstring_theory
<TBAPb> неа
<XuMuK> но я могу и ошибацо, давно уже не юзаю ни эклипс ни нетбинз
<novns> по русски там тоже есть статья, но короткая
<go8765> а чё вообще кнтрл с делает? :)
<shenmue> copy
<mortuary> novn, :D
<mortuary> так кто такой "топор" и где его читать, да
<XuMuK> shenmue, скорее save
<nand> Всем доброго времени суток! Кто ставил 3ее ведро как там с ним? модули ядра от виртуалбокса, дров нвидиа собираются?
<XuMuK> nand, я ставил... про вб ничо сказать не могу, а нвидия да, ставяцо дровишки
<novns> fglrx не собирается пока
<shenmue> ати такое ати
<mortuary> я проверею диск бедлоком и выбираю себе новый хард)
<Escsun> novns, собираются ))
<novns> Escsun, тогда уже лучше
<nand> ага, спасибо....пошол поставлю
<XuMuK> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BD
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/rFTm0
<go8765> и что это ?
<novns> go8765, вы не поверите, это статья в википедии
<go8765> novns: я имел ввиду - о чём?
<novns> go8765, это ответ на  <mortuary> дык мне нужно знать что у меня тут происходит
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теория_суперструн
<mortuary> спасибо, забористая
<shenmue> когда в ваших пииииип браузерах починят ссылки с рунглишом?
<XuMuK> shenmue, пииип знает када))*
<artus> shenmue, а зачем? )))
<artus> и если че оно починено) в настройках выбрать не преобразовывать в utf, но зачем )
<XuMuK> artus, а де такое выбираецо в хроме?
<artus> а гдето в дебрях конфига , а точно где не скажу
<artus> на хабре в каментах кто то точную инструкцию давал
<go8765> XuMuK: я уверен что гуг знает :)
<artus> в каком то из топиков)
<artus> go8765, гуг он такой)
<Nor8> Гуглозвонки кто-нибудь пользует, как там качество связи?
<artus> Nor8, прекрасное
<XuMuK> Nor8, мы только что со скаем пробовали... качество гудное
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да я вот токма на Хабре прочитал, загорелся потестить )))
<XuMuK> artus, а ты отказалсо))* а там фокся была))
<artus> XuMuK, у мну канал пока не позволяет ((( ну не в последний же раз)
<XuMuK> artus, мб мб)) я на полтора месяца в Россию еду) хз, будет ли у меня там инет))*
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/247860/91bdac17
<XuMuK> как же я скучаю по гному2 и компизу))*
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Хахахаха, а Линус предупреждает )))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Мало того компиз, так еще и кайро и прочия плюшки )))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Которых нет в чОрном, чОрном гноме 3 ))))
<TBAPb> кайро уг
<Nor8> TBAPb: Кто здесь?
<jlewka> всем привет
<TBAPb> м?
<Nor8> XuMuK: В арче не откатиться на второй?
<jlewka> подскажите, а чем можно расшифровать такой вот текс \D0\A4\D0\B8\D0\BB\D0\B8 ?
<XuMuK> jlewka, привед)
<whitesquall> пусть Линус на дебиан переезжает )
<XuMuK> Nor8, можно
<Nor8> whitesquall: А ему это надо? ))
<whitesquall> там ещё года полтора будет 2-й гном
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Так откатись на второй ))
<XuMuK> Nor8, влом только изза гнома
<epidemic> как нотбук сделать точкой доступа для раздачи интернета
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну тогда крепись )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, када вернусь на убунту 10.04 - тада
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да думаю, прислушаются к голосу гуру, форкнут второй гном))
<shenmue> хорошобы
<epidemic> всем привет
<shenmue> а то все эти движешуеся панельки и мерцающие глобалменюшки жутко бесят
<Nor8> shenmue: Это в третьем то или в юнити? )))
<nouitfvf> jlewka: если здесь символ \ заменить на %, то получится кодированный url
<shenmue> что там то там
<nouitfvf> jlewka: его же можно расшифровать хоть в http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/dencoder/
<nouitfvf> jlewka: здесь закодировано слово "Фили"
<nouitfvf> :)
<whitesquall> jlewka: там Фили, можно вбить в hex-редакторе
<jlewka> nouitfvf, whitesquall ну что знак символ это я понял, мне чего нить консольное, что бы перенаправил в команду и получил ответ) hex щас попробую)
<whitesquall> консольного... даже не знаю, если на си написать утилитку самому )
<jlewka> не... )
<whitesquall> можно попробовать printf утилиту глянуть
<jlewka> whitesquall, а в каком формате он написан, не подскажешь?
<jlewka> хм.. кстати да)
<whitesquall> utf8 это по идее )
<jlewka> не, я не про кодировку, а про тип \d0 вот этог вот, какт о же он должен называться..
<whitesquall> а фиг его знает )
<whitesquall> я для printf надо сначала будет проставить символ x после слеша
<[Raiden]> на опеннете как всегда более подробно, не так акк на лоре http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31373
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На федоре второй то уже выпилили, и это при всем при том, что у федоры всегда интерфэйс сырой и не допиленный был ))))
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я тут как ставил федю с хфце, ужаснулся тому примитивизму, хубунту просто идеал про сравнению с последней федей с хфце ))))
<[Raiden]> безумный беспорядок под названием Gnome 3 - хорошо звучит
<Nor8> При том, что федю ставил с двд       )))
<[Raiden]> Почему нет возможности использовать функционал "Expose"? - лол , торвальдсу тоже компиз нравится
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати до сих пор дрожащие окна, даже в кде. Ибо так ифейс живее чтоли. Нравится короче
<shenmue> компиз все же удобен
<shenmue> правда пилить его долго
<PACCBET> компиз рулит
<Nor8>  Компиз реально оживляет тот же гном, не вижу причин от него отказываться, пусть даже в угоду ресурсу
<XuMuK>  
<Nor8> shenmue: А что там пилить?
<shenmue> настройки под себя
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну так гуи там очень содержательная
<whitesquall> jlewka: echo '\D0\A4\D0\B8\D0\BB\D0\B8' | sed 's/\\/\\\\x/g' | xargs -I '%' printf %
<shenmue> зачем мне всякие негативы, экспо , увиличитель следующй для мыши?
<Nor8> shenmue: Тебе может и не нужны, а я, к примеру, уже тот же экспо пользую
<shenmue> у меня тока резиновые окна и размытие по альфе стоит
<jlewka> whitesquall, спасибо) а я ток половину успел из этого написать)
<whitesquall> да не за что, аж самому интересно стало
<Nor8>  Я, собственно, и на линукс то переехал из-за компиза, а оне его выпилить хотят )))))
<shenmue> кто они?
<[Raiden]> злые гнмеры
<shenmue> что за заговор а мне не доложили
<shenmue> а в гном3 оконный менеджер метасити?
<TBAPb> после гнома3 на компиз+гном2 не хочется
<shenmue> а мне после гнома три не хочется на гном три
<TBAPb> не, ну серьезно. разрабы же не с потолка берут юзабилити и интерфейсы
<shenmue> ненастраиваемый интерфейс это не юзабилити
<Nor8>  Да не, не обманывай себя, с потолка
<TBAPb> ну москва не сразу строилась, скоро можно будет настроить все и вся
<shenmue> ну вот когда все и вся то тогда и будет релиз
<TBAPb> судя по тому куда направлен вектор каноникал с их юнити интерфейсем, то они считают, что «стиль» гном2 прошлое
<Pavia> Ну вот вы тут пишите что гном сырой. А почему его разработчики досихпор не закончили? Поставить план и выполнять. Не вижи того что в интерфейсе можного сложного на придумывать.
<TBAPb> ну внешний вид это только вершина айсберга
<PACCBET> линукс - вечно не законченный, просто приходит время и кому- то что то это надоедает
<PACCBET> линукс - вечно не законченный, просто приходит время и кому- то что то надоедает
<TBAPb> а надо все виды видеокарт поддерживать и тп
<Pavia> Как бы поддержка видео карт решается на другом уровне.
<Pavia> РАССВЕТ то что народ любит перемены это понятно. Но как бы поставил план сдел и живи до нового ремонта. А тут как бы получается что плана нет.
<TBAPb> да, с картами я наврал)
<PACCBET> Pavia где свобода, какой может быть план - хочешь решаешь задачу, хочешь нет - Бил с работы не уволит...
<PACCBET> *Билл
<Pavia> Ну не знаю, мне жить в вечном ремонте неприятно.
<TBAPb> ну багфиксы то надо
<PACCBET> Pavia всё в твоих руках, берём текстовый редактор, компилятор и айда пошёл...
<Pavia> РАССВЕТ это в планах как только к линуксу привыкну, буду под себя перекраивать.
<PACCBET> ну вот и договорились ))
<artus> хыыы, 373 вкладки в ff кушают 810 метров памяти)
<whitesquall> нихрена себе
<TBAPb> 150 кушали 2.02 гига
<TBAPb> в тесте
<artus> то у вас ) а это у меня )
<whitesquall> какие расширения стоят?
<TBAPb> а что во вкладках?
<whitesquall> about:blank наверно? :D
<Pavia> artus я этой фигнеё тоже болел. Потом понял поработал закрой вкладке и выключи компьютер
<whitesquall> artus: или голый огнелис? )
<artus> whitesquall, http://itmages.ru/image/view/247892/12189eec
<artus> whitesquall, http://itmages.ru/image/view/247894/d985540e , там еще адблок вверху не влез)
<TBAPb> 404, index of
<TBAPb> много контента)
<artus> TBAPb, там 404 аж полторы вкладки
<whitesquall> неплохо )
<artus> TBAPb, и да, ff умеет выгружать из памяти вкладки которые ты не смотриш в данный момент)
<Pavia> Интересно а сколько jpeg картинок на одной странице выдерживает FF?
<artus> ну и запускаетцо все это горе секунд 25 )
<TBAPb> ff4?
<whitesquall> он небось проц под завязку держит?
<artus> 4й вроде как начал уметь это, у меня 5й )
<artus> whitesquall, он к процу вообще не обращаетцо)
<artus> whitesquall, могу еще и скрин htop сделать) ток смысл)
<[Raiden]> фф думаю пофиг на количество картинок. А вот вашей оперативной памяти или процессору не очень
<[Raiden]> :)
<whitesquall> эх, хоть репозитарий подключай, но не хочу чистоту портить )
<artus> воть, сумарно у меня щас в системе скушано 1.15 гига)
<Pavia> [Raiden], я как-то давно 6-10 лет назад браузеры  тестировал на стабильность. Так они падали, а памяти еще было достаточно
<whitesquall> но всё равно приятно, что разработчики на месте не сидят :)
<artus> [Raiden], и ff проц ну вообще перестал дергать, а раньше да, было за ним, когда в фоне 10к вкладок и камень под 40%
<[Raiden]> Pavia: да спору нет. Это я так, пошутил. ФФ5 жрёт рам как лошадь
<[Raiden]> или даже как стадо
<whitesquall> а то я всё на 3-й версии сижу, на нетбуке если браузер не нужен, приходится усыплять, а то ж батарейку-то хапает, гад
<[Raiden]> 600-800мб уже никого не удивляют
<PACCBET> а кто то не торопится отстреливать 4-го огнелиса..
<[Raiden]> artus: Это есть, сча проц меньше дергается
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/247902/24858cbf , это на 37* вкладок она кушает) так что ненадо)
<[Raiden]> 37 это не так много
<[Raiden]> мб айсвеасел твикнутый, я незнаю
<artus> [Raiden], 373 +/- 3 , скидка на аплоад)
<[Raiden]> а чего у тебя столько процессов айсвеасла
<artus> про 37 я б и не говорил)
<artus> плагины мейби ? талкнау, флеш
<[Raiden]> и сколько их всег отам у тебя?
<artus> плагинов или кого?
<whitesquall> это процессы он показывает или потоки? )
<[Raiden]> на шоте можно 8 насчитать ,если ещё пара есть ,то это уже 400мб
<[Raiden]> artus: процессов
<whitesquall> переключение по shift+h в htop'e )
<artus> по shift+h 1н )
<whitesquall> так и должно быть )
<artus> ну воть и фсе)
<whitesquall> у меня есть привычка несколько профилей одновременно запускать )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312402637_4e4cbca8b1.png
<[Raiden]> 5 вкладок всего
<[Raiden]> причем с тошим опеннетом
<[Raiden]> щ*
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> 64 бит версия правда.
<[Raiden]> н овсеравно многовато
<artus> whitesquall, а по дефолту оно потоки показывает чтоль? я про htop
<whitesquall> artus: да
<[Raiden]> artus: у тебя наверное какая-то опция или аддон что бы плагин в отдельынй процесс. У меня всегда 1 и вроде я не отключал ничего. Профиль старый правда
<whitesquall> http://itmages.ru/image/view/247911/e0a878c0 жрёт, гад такой, а ведь не пользуюсь сейчас )
<[Raiden]> а.. туплю, пропустил про хтоп
<artus> [Raiden], не, то у меня отображение потоков по дефолту) а так процес 1н, и у него 2 дочерних талкнаут и флеш
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> вобщем ff няшка)
<TBAPb> на срине какая команда?
<TBAPb> whitesquall:
<whitesquall> htop
<TBAPb> м
<TBAPb> крутая?
<whitesquall> как видишь, приятнее на глаз, чем top =)
<artus> круче некуда)
<whitesquall> вот через htop и усыпляю оборзевший фаерфокс, когда не подключен зарядник )
<go8765> в штопе - единственное что не удобно - это если процесс не убивается и надо по пиду да и ещё с -9, то пид приходится запоминать. в таких случаях топ удобнее
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAr8Hx_szOk&feature=youtu.be
<whitesquall> эм? выбираешь процесс, жмёшь k 9 enter
<whitesquall> или я не правильно понял? )
<artus> go87|znc, http://itmages.ru/image/view/247916/22b8f228 , kill prog[TAB] и пид тебе сам ставитцо)
<artus> ну или тупо kill таб и выбирай кого прибить)
<artus> и ненадо никакие пиды смотреть)
<[Raiden]> вы чего-то не то делаете, какой пид, там хоткей есть на килл и выбор сигнала потом по вкусу
<[Raiden]> -9 это sigkill
<whitesquall> во-во, выше же написал )
<artus> [Raiden], эт я к тому если надо прибить приложение) и не пользовать killall )))
<artus> а htop да, умеет выбирать степень умерщвления)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Этоты к чему линк на ютуб скинул?
<[Raiden]> музыка нравится
<markmx> выручайте, апдейты перестали ставится
<[Raiden]> поофтопил )
<artus> markmx, кончились)
<markmx> 'E:Read error - read (5: Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. - сие наблюдаю при apt-get update
<artus> грузовик с апдейтами на границе таможню не прошол)
<markmx> хуже =))) пришщлось грузиться с лайва и чекать диск ато не грузилось
<markmx> я так думаю что-то с репозитариями.. .я даже знаю что с ними =))))
<artus> markmx, диск помераеть? )
<[Raiden]> markmx: только эта строка?
<markmx> нет диск свежий
<markmx> да тока ента
<markmx> я даже могу сказать как все произошло
<artus> ненадо)
<markmx> сек счас поищу  точно что я сделал
<artus> мы сами будем угадывать)
<markmx> нет уж
<go87|znc> тогда топ от судо всегда надо запускать получается ?
<artus> зачем ?
<go87|znc> а хз
<markmx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nikount/orta-desktop - вот енто было =) после нее все накрылось нафих
<go87|znc> для меня он сложный сильно
<whitesquall> go87|znc: смотря чьи процессы грохать собираешься
<go87|znc> whitesquall: ну я это и имел ввиду
<[Raiden]> markmx: у тебя похоже битый файл /etc/apt/sources.list либо 1 из файлов в /etc/apt/sources.list.d - если ппа подключал.
<go87|znc> иногда они негрохаются ибоот ркта
<[Raiden]> если восстанвоить то всё исправиться
<go87|znc> *ибо от рута
<artus> go87|znc, http://itmages.ru/image/view/247927/681fa604 вот че таб животворящий делает) (подстановка после we, -9 если че тоже умеет)
<markmx> да я думаю так и есть, вот как бы реанимировать?
<whitesquall> markmx: хорошенько проверить диск?
<[Raiden]> markmx: Ага, вижу ппа подключал. в источниках удали или в папке выше найди и удали
<[Raiden]> проверить стоит не только диск, но и память
<go87|znc> artus: где ты вообще писательную строку гашёл ?
<[Raiden]> у меня когда глючная память стояла файлы тоже бились
<go87|znc> *н
<artus> go87|znc, я к тому что htop не нужен чтоб прибить по кого либо)
<markmx> так, диск отчекан и память уже раза по два =) файл удалил, пробуем апдейт?
<go87|znc> artus: я ничё не понял. а где ты килл этот делаешь?
<[Raiden]> killall по идее тоже можно с -9 или pkill
<TBAPb> 80 человек в комнате, тут половина зомби?)
<markmx> оппа ))) всем пасип =)))) рейден пасип ) пашет все как положено
<artus> go87|znc, в терминале)
<artus> go87|znc, с кошерным автодополнением)
<[Raiden]> TBAPb: Я вообще незнаю кто все эти люди. Тут пишут человек 10 постоянно и приходящие и всё.
<go87|znc> artus: значит у нас разные терминалы :)
<[Raiden]> Это наверное боты для статистики
<[Raiden]> типа тут люди есть
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ответный оффтоп. :-D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fFCrRayHRQ
<PACCBET> бнц
<[Raiden]> Nor8: спс )
<go87|znc> PACCBET: кстати очень даже может быть
<[Raiden]> Тоже хроший трек
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кстати, у меня всего 2 русских фильма в формате двд отписано и 1 из них через терни  к звездам )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Рыбниковы и Артемьев серьезные композиторы
<Alagos> artus: ты тут?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Alagos> капец... что не зайду - вы оффтопите :)
<artus> Alagos, местами
<artus> Alagos, пока инет не отрезали)
<Alagos> artus: так а ты лвм юзал?
<artus> инка пни) он ее юзает)
<Alagos> artus: интересует вопрос о том, начал ли груб его видеть?
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: тук-тук, проснись :)
<artus> Alagos, проблема вынести рут за пределы?
<XuMuK> sharikoff, тут?))
<Nor8> Alagos: Все настроили, потому и оффтопим
<Alagos> artus: нет, не проблема, просто смотрю нужно ли
<artus> нужно)
<Alagos> Nor8: ну ладно. По такому поводу можно :)
<Alagos> artus: ЛВМ есть смысл юзать на сервере?
<artus> Alagos, нафига тебе в лвм корень) ты в него всякие вары ложи)
<artus> Alagos, ну инк вроде как юзает , и пока не жаловалсо)
<Alagos> Кто то говорит что прирост скорости до 40%
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: чего?
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: вопросов тебе пару хотел по лвм задать не против если ты :)
<inkvizitor68sl> какие?
<Alagos> Скорость, рациональность использования на сервере, начал ли его граб видеть?
<inkvizitor68sl> никто не мешает сделать /boot (вообще в дебиане граб видит)
<Alagos> Это же что то среднее между рейд1 и рейд0?
<inkvizitor68sl> это имплементация raid0
<inkvizitor68sl> raid1 тут не при чем
<Alagos> понял
<[Raiden]> ой какая няшка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXI03jh5JYY , сча всё такое агресивное , боевики там ,экшены, а тут такая вещь )
<Alagos> А как он по стабильности работы?
<r3nya> re all
<inkvizitor68sl> да всё ок
<licwin> народ... посоветуйте во что поиграть... что нибудь длинное по сюжету и интересное.. вов не предлагать)))
<inkvizitor68sl> скорость не снижает
<inkvizitor68sl> он нужен для удобства
<inkvizitor68sl> сделать LVM тома и забыть про них... тогда он не нужен
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, напомни, у тебя есть йафон?)
<artus> licwin, косынка)
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужно часто создавать\удалять\изменять размеры разделов - тогда LVM имеет смысл
<go87|znc> licwin: браузерное ? или что бы на лине пошло?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет
<licwin> не) уже надоела)
<licwin> чтобы на лине
<[Raiden]> я на софтовый рейд0 ставил, груб грузился, бут не отделял.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ScyFy с децтва люблю :-D
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: а что по поводу мгновенных бекапов?
<go87|znc> licwin: 2 сека
<Alagos> зентиал качается уже 20 минут )
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: снапшоты то? ну почитай про них
<inkvizitor68sl> локальный бэкап - suxxx
<[Raiden]> лучше чем ничего
<licwin> кстати поставил себе heroes of newerth) давольно неплохая груля для линукс) и по графике ничего так)
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: локальный сакс по сравнению со снапшотами или вообще?
<go87|znc> licwin: я вот недавно нашёл вроде неплохой обзор http://www.linuxcenter.kz/content/igry-dlya-linux
<inkvizitor68sl> локальный сакс по сравнению с бэкапом в другой ДЦ
<[Raiden]> licwin: онлайн?
<licwin> спс.. ша заценю)
<licwin> и онлайн и нет) что интересно было время убить)
<go87|znc> licwin: пока мне нечего по этому поводу больше сказать :)
<Nor8> licwin: Клиен нативный?
<Nor8> клиент*
<licwin> да
<Nor8>  Диаблоподобная, как я понимаю?
<whitesquall> надо себе huawei e5830 докупить..
<licwin> хах)) груля кул))) http://www.linuxcenter.kz/page/numpty-physics
<go87|znc> licwin: ну хоть чем-то я пригодился, а то задрали все уже думать что я троль :)
<licwin> ))))
<licwin> ох ***)))) http://www.linuxcenter.kz/page/yo-frankie над будет поставить))
<Nor8> go87|znc: Ты хитрый тролль,  80 левела, не палишься )))))
<go87|znc> Nor8: иногда заносит, а в целом я б так не сказал :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> go87|znc: Твой эпический, многомесячный, троллинг со звуком уже занесен во все учебники по антитроллингу )))
<go87|znc> Nor8: вот тут ты какраз глубоко заблуждаешься
<go87|znc> Nor8: pfvtnm xnj dc` yfkflbkjc, chfpe rfr z yfi`k dyznysq jndtn yf vjq djghjc yf ajhevt
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, теперь больше не буду фигней страдать :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMOULtit5ks
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Незаслуженно забыли про Зацепина ))))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AUViMpx52g
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: рядом попалось. Не про музыку , но смешно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GxEmggFG2o
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, иногда неплохо получается подобная адаптация)))
<[Raiden]> )
<TBAPb> кто здесь с каким образованием? и где работает? так, интересно просто
<whitesquall> мы тут школьники все )
<only_you> TBAPb: юридическое, прохожу практику)
<TBAPb> еще
<TBAPb> кто
<TBAPb> те по убунте не только айтишнеги угарают
<only_you> а то =)
<only_you> даже юристі :-D
<[Raiden]> У меня ядро с патчем который написал хирург по профессии
<licwin> ох)) у меня куча профессий)
<licwin> целых 4)
<[Raiden]> а вы говорите убунта. В линуксе разьве что местный дворник не покопался.
<[Raiden]> )
<whitesquall> да, Коливас крут. Хорошо, что он снова хакингом ядра занялся )
<[Raiden]> Мне сча в приват пишут что ноутбук летать начал ck+bfq
<[Raiden]> незнаю правда как лучшая отзывчивость сказывается на батарейке.
<Alagos> как зайти на виртуалбокс через ssh?
<artus> Alagos, молча)
<Alagos> Или даже не так. Как Раздать инет компу с виртуалбокса? :)
<artus> Alagos, по ip )
<artus> Alagos, настрой бриджем одну карточку в вбоксе) и будет тебе щастье )
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Ща гляну :)
<Alagos> зентиал на виртуалке... ой бред...
<artus> Alagos, и че? )))
<Alagos> Но на работе проверка и все свободные компы заняли... Не на чем даже тестить...
<artus> Alagos, тебя что то смущает?
<Alagos> У меня дома слабый комп :)
<Alagos> И на работке тоже
<Alagos> Потому...
<artus> ye 256 памяти то ты ему выделить можеш)
<Escsun> выдели 32 мб)
<Escsun> ему хватит))
<artus> да и в последнем вбоксе можно предел загрузки спу ограничить)
<artus> Escsun, не, 32 не хватит точно)
<Escsun> artus, дос запустит)
<whitesquall> да и проц то небось vmx/svm поддерживает
<artus> Alagos, если че мой зентаил чтоже в вирлуалке крутитцо)
<artus> правда в vmware esxi ))
<Alagos> Что то он начал уже ругаться при установке..
<Alagos> Ты его из исошника ставил или из вбоксовского файлика?
<artus> а фиг нает , ставил не я
<artus> гипотетически пакет для вмвари
<Alagos> Так твой зентиал стоит на виртуалке на работе???
<artus> Alagos, он в esxi крутитцо) загугли
<artus> Alagos, и вообще) го на linuxtalks)
<Alagos> а что там?:)
<go87|znc> artus: вот так я и попал га линукстолкс :)
<go87|znc> *на
<artus> а там можно будеть поофтопиь)
<Escsun> Пока всем
<bring> ну товарищи рассказывайте
<bring> как в вичате пользоваться скриптами?
<PACCBET> weechat?
<bring> да
<bring> после скачивания и расспихивания по видам
<bring> в папки autoload
<bring> PACCBET: came back :)
<PACCBET> bring а я то здесь причём, я его не разрабатывал..
<bring> PACCBET: ну я предпологал что твой вопрос подразумевал наличие ответа :)
<PACCBET> я етот глюк выкинул из своей памяти как страшный сон
<bring> PACCBET: и чем щя пользуешься - ирси ?
<PACCBET> xchat, kvirc
<bring> ясн.
<bring> PACCBET: а почему глюк?
<PACCBET> я вообще консольный чат не понимаю
<[Raiden]> вичат неплохой, я юзал. тут есть кто юзает
<[Raiden]> но я предпочитаю квирк на данный момент.
<bring> [Raiden]: как скрипты в него запилить?
<bring> кроме того что их по папкам надо раскидать?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, описание читай ) может быть этого достаточно
<bring> [Raiden]: на русском я как всегда толком ничего не могу найти кроме основ
<[Raiden]> отличный кавер на Арию http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjdq8xoFlac
<artus> bring, ищи на не русском
<artus> bring, гуглопереводчик тебе в помощ
<[Raiden]> bring: вот вроде чего-то http://zenux.ru/softreview/9/
<bring> [Raiden]: спс. знаешь где искать :)
<[Raiden]> я вбил в гугл: weechat скрипты
<bring> [Raiden]: а как установить скрипт который потом будет устанавливать скрипты там не написано :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не сможешь разобраться - писани на форум. Ну или спроси днем по мск.
<bring> ну наверное на форум и напишу. по-тому что там тоже поискал и как-то не нашёл
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> кто в курсе, куда какую тарабарщину написать, чтобы убунта знала локаль ru_RU, но сама говорила на en_US ?
<bring> inkvizitor68sl: ты хочешь сказать что-то про плагины? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в дебияне правка /etc/locale.gen не трогала переменные окружения
<bring> а - нет
<[Raiden]> и не должна
<[Raiden]> это конфиг для генератора локалей, какие в системе будут
<bring> PACCBET: а что за спам ко мне пришёл ? :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales и добавь туда ру
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: надо изменить LC_MESSAGES=
<PACCBET> bring это не спам
<artus> будет знать)
<bring> PACCBET: поподробнее пожалуйста :)
<[Raiden]> Как в дебиане незнаю, в убунте в /etc/default/local
<[Raiden]> e
<artus> у нас /etc/default/locale ))
<PACCBET> bring приват видишь?
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<bring> weechat.register ("test_perl", "FlashCode", "1.0", "GPL3", "Test script", "", "");
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: /etc/default/local его нет
<[Raiden]> я строкой ниже букву e написал пропущенную
<inkvizitor68sl> root@u1004:~# ls /etc/default/l*
<inkvizitor68sl> ls: cannot access /etc/default/l*: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> А почему у  меня есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что вытянулось с каким0либо пакетом?
<[Raiden]> сгенерилось скорее , сек
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще странно то, что locale-gen генерирует мне русскую локаль, но печатать по русски в консоль я всё-равно не могу
<[Raiden]> нет, не из пакета
<[Raiden]> ничего странного
<[Raiden]> оно только создает , но не меняет
<inkvizitor68sl> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local по идее
<inkvizitor68sl> так мне и нужно просто создать, не поменяв)
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы язык остался английский, но печатать по русски можно было
<[Raiden]> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup сделай
<inkvizitor68sl> какого черта простейший таск, который в дебиане решается 2мя строчками и командой, в убунте - целый квест
<[Raiden]> а потом переменную с английской локалью укажи где я сказал
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: наверное потому, что ты пыташеся решить так, как в дебиане
<inkvizitor68sl> наверное, я так делаею, потому что убунта - она дебиан?
<inkvizitor68sl> или они в конец уже там с ума посходили
<inkvizitor68sl> в lfs так, в дебиане так, в слаке так
<inkvizitor68sl> а убунта особенная, да.
<[Raiden]> ну да, а зверьсд с вин7 - это дистр от мс
<inkvizitor68sl> один черт по русски не печатает
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl:как настривается консоль я сказал +  надо указать переменную в файле
<[Raiden]> в чем проблема?
<inkvizitor68sl> например в том, что консоль "не настроилась"
<[Raiden]> и в локалеген в конфиг не надо было лезть. надо было сказат ьdpkg-reconfigure  locales
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: а что ты делал?
<inkvizitor68sl> console-setup запустил и dpkg-reconfigure locales
<[Raiden]> в смысле  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а разница?
<[Raiden]> console-setup - такой команды нет, наверное в этом.
<[Raiden]> а печатает как, ваще не переключается на другой язык или печатает бред?
<inkvizitor68sl> печатает бред
<inkvizitor68sl> ура
<inkvizitor68sl> пофиксил мать иго
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install language-pack-ru language-pack-en
<inkvizitor68sl> root@u1004:~# cat /etc/environment
<inkvizitor68sl> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<inkvizitor68sl> LANG="en_us.UTF-8"
<inkvizitor68sl> LANGUAGE="en_US"
<inkvizitor68sl> LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<artus> O_o
<[Raiden]> мда
<artus> а без ленгв пака не ?
<inkvizitor68sl> видимо никак
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас попробуй просто сгенерить локали
<artus> пичалькаааа))))
<[Raiden]> скорее всего шрифт не тот выбрал
<artus> деб даж без базовой системы культурно все умеет)
<[Raiden]> или устанвока лангпака выполнила что-то , что ты не сделал
<[Raiden]> artus: тут всё так же
<[Raiden]> и задачу ты плохо описал. Я думал ты хочешь русскую локаль и только сообщения на инглише
<[Raiden]> поэтому предлогал менять только LC_MESSAGES
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: что значит "хочешь русскую локаль"?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: с каких пор линуксы запретили мне хотеть все локали сразу?
<[Raiden]> locale |grep LANG
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<[Raiden]> вот так задается локаль
<[Raiden]> но можно менять некоторые части её
<[Raiden]> никаких и, я просто ответил на вопрос  что значит "хочешь русскую локаль"?
<[Raiden]> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> LANGUAGE=ru_RU
<[Raiden]> а LC_MESSAGES можно задать другой, если надо
 * [Raiden] ушел нафиг )
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем мне LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8, если мне нужен просто ввод на русском) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> который 10 лет фиксится командой locale-gen
<inkvizitor68sl> упс
<inkvizitor68sl> 19
<inkvizitor68sl> лет
<[Raiden]> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> чего нет?
<[Raiden]> зачем - я незнаю. Ты так вопрос задал. А нет - значит не фиксится  командой locale-gen. Другая локаль ваще не нужна что бы печатать на другом языке.
<inkvizitor68sl> и что же нужно?
<[Raiden]> переключатель раскладки и шрифт обычно
<inkvizitor68sl> переключатель раскладки у меня на лаптопе
<[Raiden]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> на отсутствие шрифтов я тоже не жалуюсь.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот какого черта серверная ось после генерации локали не умеет работать с её символами - большоооой вопрос
<[Raiden]> я тебе пытался обьяснить что ты делал не то.
<[Raiden]> и не должна уметь, т.к. команда генерации локали ничего не включает и не переключает. У неё ваще задача другая
<[Raiden]> я это уже 3 раза сказал
<inkvizitor68sl> генерация локали позволяет системе корректно работать с символами локали. В том числе и по ssh.
<inkvizitor68sl> за ввод символов с клавиатуры отвечают другие настройки
<inkvizitor68sl> но для того, чтобы эти символы можно было вводить по ssh\rsh
<inkvizitor68sl> создавать файлы с таким именем
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> всегда хватало простой генерации локали.
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем изобретать велосипед с квадратными колесами - непонятно.
<[Raiden]> только генерация вообще ничего не меняет
<[Raiden]> появляется в системе ещё 1 локаль которую можно выбрать и использовать и всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: поясни тогда, почему locale-gen в дебиане чинит эту проблему
<[Raiden]> 1. я думаю что не чинит. 2. мне до лампочки то что происходит в дебиане.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды, не чинит
<inkvizitor68sl> полчаса назад шаблон собирал и почему-то чинило =)
<inkvizitor68sl> после такой чуши становится понятно, почему убунта столь непопулярна на smb серверах
<[Raiden]> если только ты где-то выбрал локаль которой в системе небыло реально
<[Raiden]> то да, потом её генерация могла эту ошибку исправить
<[Raiden]> locale-gen - compile a list of locale definition files  - это всё что оно делает
<inkvizitor68sl> да. именно.
<inkvizitor68sl> и этих файлов достаточно, чтобы система могла обрабатывать символы соответствующей локали.
<inkvizitor68sl> вспомни битые имена файлов с винды.
<inkvizitor68sl> чинили же это просто генерацией локалей. и они сразу становились нормальнымию
<[Raiden]> верно, но в твоем случае это не важно
<inkvizitor68sl> cp866 и cp1251
<[Raiden]> если стоит LANG="en_us.UTF-8" , то русская просто не используется
<inkvizitor68sl> если стоит LANG="en_us.UTF-8" - то стоит LANG="en_us.UTF-8"
<inkvizitor68sl> а по ssh я могу ввести и китайские символы
<[Raiden]> можешь, и русские можешь
<[Raiden]> для этого не нужна русская локаль
<inkvizitor68sl> ога. и если локаль не сгенерирована - то русские символы система не поймет.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/248001/8e03c00f - будет вот такая вот чушь.
<[Raiden]> короче, ты меня запарил
<[Raiden]> 02:38:41] [+inkvizitor68sl]кто в курсе, куда какую тарабарщину написать, чтобы убунта знала локаль ru_RU, но сама говорила на en_US ?
<[Raiden]> правильный ответ на этот вопрос изменить LC_MESSAGESS
<[Raiden]> гы!гы!
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: это не решает проблемы, которую ты можешь увидеть на скриншоте выше
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: ну да, генерация локали решает, угу )
<inkvizitor68sl> в пень. спи, ладно.
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду пост настрочу
<inkvizitor68sl> полезнее будет
<[Raiden]> Мда. Иногда лучше не отвечать
<[Raiden]> примерно так работает http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312415071_021c1ed474.png , а локаль действует только выбранная, генерируй хоть 100.
<inkvizitor68sl> да не используется это при подключении по ssh
<[Raiden]> ещё от шелла немног озависит, от настроек в inputrc , для 8 битных кодировок
<[Raiden]> Хотя за это тоже спасибо не скажут )
<PACCBET> кстати никто не пользуется ssh.sign.io ?
<artus> PACCBET, а че там вкусного?
<PACCBET> да ето халявный шелл
<inkvizitor68sl> PACCBET: devio.us лучше
<PACCBET> туда без проблем попасть?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf да как то их не было никогда
<PACCBET> хорошо, спасибо, гляну, а метров много,
<PACCBET> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> 100 мб
<PACCBET> не плохо
<go87|znc> я ещё shellmix.com недавно нарыл
<inkvizitor68sl> go87|znc: такие ники ставят на away
<go87|znc> но о качестве ничё сказать не могу ибо не эксперт
<PACCBET> он у меня давно есть только не коннектится
<PACCBET> бот мой с него
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: тут половина эвэй, но ники у них обычные :) и ничё
<go8765> PACCBET: shellmix вмысле?
<PACCBET> да shellmix
<PACCBET> да и телнет у них отрубили
<PACCBET> а по всему остальному вообще конфетка
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-04
<XuMuK> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг понг понг...
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг понг понг...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> скамеры решили надо мной поиздеваться
<inkvizitor68sl> круто.
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ку) я себе йафон таки взял) так что конец нашим старым добрым препонам))
 * XuMuK смахнул скупую слезу
<XuMuK> sharikoff, кстати, чо хотел спросить: у тебя твой джейлбрейкнутый?
<XuMuK> ппц как всё таки поддержка андроида отличаецо от супермегапроприетарной йаос...
<XuMuK> у них на канале кто о чем и никто никому не отвечает
<XuMuK> мудачьё... куда я попал))
<only_you> нравитсо яблоко?
<XuMuK> only_you, ну да, оно мне и раньше нравилось) но андроид всё равно боьльще
<only_you> ех..я бі с meego взял, но похоже оно загнулось =(
<[Raiden]> вроде 1  вышел на миго  и вроде можно ставить на н900
<[Raiden]> может и не сдохло - время покажет. Но андройд не догонит уже
<[Raiden]> это чего? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312421677_bde05bf08e.png
<go8765> [Raiden]: это ещё один повод положить icq  в ящик и закрыть крышкой :)
<[Raiden]> какие-то ужасы творятся http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312422014_889fdec52e.png
<[Raiden]> завтра разберусь. пока
<XuMuK> only_you, meego не загнулась и насколько я знаю пока что ей это не грозит... просто интел сдецл отложила её, а нокия легла под мелкомягких...
<Mavron> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<Mavron> можно глупый вопрос задать, просто обламывает инфу искать ?
<Mavron> чем отличается LTS версия от обычной?
<Mavron> видимо задал на столько глупый вопрос, что ни кто не хочет отвечать )
<XuMuK> LTS - Long Term Support
<XuMuK> более длительное время поддержки
<Mavron> аааа, типа поддержка долгая )
<Mavron> спасибо...
<copyerfiled> привет всем, где можно поменять имя компьютера?
<Henoxek> copyerfiled /etc/hostname и /etc/hosts
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<iRBiNiX> Првет всем!!! Мне нужна программа для бекапа и синхронизации, которое может share, online cloude, контроль версий, восстановление удаленных файлов??
<mva> tar+rsync+руки — идеальный выход
<iRBiNiX> mva: А как share и онлайн доступно 24x7
<iRBiNiX> Подскажите плиз???
<Shelest> Hi there!
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> а правда что в тебе убунту кнопки управления окнами перенесли влево потому что всем надоело по ошибке вместо окна в виртуалке или RDP закрывать собственно виртуалку и RDP?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> все проще
<sharikoff> содрали с мака
<Shelest> фу! плагиат!
<sharikoff> угу
<whitesquall> кстати, как эта тема называется дефолтная, ни кто не помнит?
<Alagos> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum3/topic345964.html
<Alagos> ССЗБ
<Alagos> whitesquall: ambience
<Alagos> или как то так
<Alagos> моник с колонками. не работает звук. какого? неужели нужно дрова ставить?
<Shelest> Alagos: у меня не едет машина каого?  неужели придется менять масло?
<Alagos> viewsonic va1912w со встроенными колонками, не идет звук. не знаю что нужно с ним делать, гугл молчит
<Shelest> уже лучше. а с другими колонками работает?
<conan_chief> привет всем. может кто пользуется asterisk. один "номер" внутренний перестал принимать звонки хотя сам их может совершать. подскажите куда копать?
<skai> Alagos: у меня не едет машина таёта каого? не знаю что с ней делать? дядя ваня с соседнего подъезда молчит
<Alagos> skai: ты преувеличиваешь. сравнит гениталий с пальцем и расстроиться из-за того что палец маленький и не встает - это бред
<skai> Alagos: ну ты же сравнил:)и требуешь сказать почему у тебя палец не стоит
<Shelest> skai: не стоит потому что дров нет - чего тут думать
<Alagos> Да тут сотрудник себя пяткой в грудь бьет и говорит что дров не надо
<Alagos> А еще ему снилось что вчера звук был
<Shelest> Alagos: какая у тебя модель пальца? и какая модель сотрудника?
<skai> Shelest: дадада.а еще если вдруг удалил иконку с рабочего стола - надо переустанавливать
<Alagos> Shelest: ubuntu 10.04 монитор viewsonic va1912w
<Shelest> а на других колонках у этого компа все нормально работает?
<Alagos> Да, у меня стоят колонки сейчас, все пашет
<Alagos> Я просто не могу понять, нужны драйвера или нет? И если да - есть ли они под убунту...
<Shelest> а, ну тогда необходимо выполнить специальную комманду. сейчас проверю как правильно она пишется.
<Shelest> попробуй выполнить mv -R /dev/ass/hands /dev/shoulders/
<Shelest> я не ошибся в синтаксисе?
<sharikoff> Shelest, ln -s
<Alagos> Мде...
<Shelest> точно!
<Alagos> Можно было просто не отвечать
<Alagos> Раз не знаешь
<Shelest> Alagos: вот смотри у тебя есть шнур от колонок которые в мониторе
<Alagos> Да
<Alagos> Я пробовал его и до этого подключать
<Shelest> когда ты втыкаешь его в зквуковуху звука нет. когда ты втыкаешь другие колонки то звук есть.
<Alagos> Да
<Shelest> и ты спрашиваешь нужно ли ставить драйвера
<Alagos> Я удивлён тем что нужны какие то драйвера!
<Shelest> и обижаешься что мы хором смеемся над таким вопросом
<Alagos> И расстроен, потому что их под убунту я не нашел
<Shelest> очевидно что лучшее ln -s /dev/ass/hands /dev/shoulders/
<Alagos> Можно просто ln -s /dev/ass /dev/hands
<Shelest> потому что твой вопрос показывает абсолютное непонимание для чего нужны драйвера
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Alagos> Ты или объясни, или не занудствуй
<The_MEk> Ну как? дрова нужны на всё :) даже на кусок кабеля, лежащего рядом с компом
<The_MEk> иначе комп будет неправильно этот кусок кабеля воспринимать
<The_MEk> и будет выдавать всякие глюки
<sharikoff> на коврик для мышке
<The_MEk> Alagos: смотри кабель
<The_MEk> проблема в нём
<The_MEk> ну или втыкаешь его не так
<Shelest> Alagos: на самом деле у тебя проблемы с тем, что провод к колонкам в монитор располагается недостаточно горизонтально.
<Alagos> Shelest: на самом деле проблемы не у меня, а у тебя. С психикой
<Shelest> абсолютно согласен по поводу психики
<Alagos> The_MEk: спасибо. Сейчас переставлю сотруднику на венды и проверю будет ли работать
 * Shelest facepalm
<skai> Alagos: проблемы у тебя с логическим сопроцессором.отправь отчет об ошибке своей матери и запроси патчик ремнем
<skai> Alagos: а теперь включи ту единственную извилину, что ты спрятал в сейф, чтобы не сломалась и подумай: колонки на простом миниджеке - это аналогоые колонки.не цифровые по юсб, которым нужны дрова, а аналоговые.которые воткнул и
<skai> слушаешь.если не работают - либо в настрйоках монитора (или отдельной кнопочкой-колесиком) настрой громкость выше о.или просто колонки не работают бай дизайн.кривая сборка китайцев или еще что гарантийное.потом спрячь
<skai> обратно извилинку.она одна у тебя.теречь надор
<Alagos> Мде...
<Alagos> Если бы это не было так насыщено сарказмом и самолюбием, я бы даже искренне поблагодарил...
<Shelest> Alagos: здесь не очнеь любят людей, спрашивающих тривиальные вопросы, считая что им должны отвечать.
<skai> Alagos: если бы ты был способен подумать сам над такой простой вещью - не пришлось бы рассказывать тебе о твоей глупости
<skai> Alagos: кстати самолюбия тут не было.я ж про себя ничего не рассказал.только рпо тебя.в общем тренируй свою одесскую психологию.пока тебе рано делать выводы:)
<Alagos> В правилах написано что если не отвечают - значит не знают. Но вы же отвечаете. Так что я ни в чем не виноват :)
<Alagos> skai: и на том спасибо
<Shelest> Alagos: не стоит на нас обижаться -- мы говорим тебе о проблемах гораздо более глобальных чем выкрученное в ноль колесико громкости.
<leveluporama> Здравствуйте
<Shelest> leveluporama: привет
<leveluporama> Проблема при установке Убунты..( кто-нить может помочь?
<Shelest> leveluporama: чуть более детально пожалуйста
<Shelest> leveluporama: в чем именно проблема?
<leveluporama> при установке с лайв двд убунта 11.04, в процессе установки там где показываются разделы жесткого диска не отображает ничего..(
<leveluporama> gparted если запустить, то разделы видны
<leveluporama> можно создавать.. удалять
<leveluporama> а из установщика не видно
<leveluporama> пробывал linux mint ставить Katya - такая же проблема
<Shelest> это та же убунта
<leveluporama> винт очищал полностью от разделов, тоже не видит
<The_MEk> В некоторых случаях бывает помогает отключение режима ahci у винта в биосе
<The_MEk> особенно если мама достаточно новая
<leveluporama> переставлял на ide - ничего не поменялось
<leveluporama> пробывал даже raid)
<The_MEk> попробуй установку в текстовом режиме
<leveluporama> мм.. ща попробую
<leveluporama> а как это сделать с live dvd?
<The_MEk> при выборе варианта загрузки из меню лайва там есть выбор текстового режима установки
<leveluporama> хм.. у меня сразу иксы грузятся
<leveluporama> 11.04 версия
<leveluporama> и сразу предлагает установку в графическом режиме
<The_MEk> не обманывай ;)
<leveluporama> =) серьезно
<Berkov> режим тут не при чём, имхо, у тебя линь не видит винтов
<Berkov> они напрямую в мать воткнуты или через какую плату расширения?
<leveluporama> напрямую
<leveluporama> но gparted то видит
<sharikoff> через SAS 6GB HBA
<Berkov> может прям в матери чип дополнительный, обычно если на матери дофига SATA дырок - часть из них на отдельном чипе
<leveluporama> посмотрю щас..
<The_MEk> при старте с сидюка там должно на некоторое время появляться меню выбора вариантов загрузки с диска, сразу после инфы от биоса
<The_MEk> возможно просто у тебя моник не успевает включиться
<leveluporama> Заработало!))
<The_MEk> попробуй при старте компа поиграться кнопками курсора вверх/вниз
<The_MEk> и в чём трабла?
<leveluporama> через disk utility отформатировал и нашелся винт.. хотя до этого через gparted форматировал, удалял все разделы
<leveluporama> по-ходу проблема была в том, что этот диск раньше был частьюрейда
<leveluporama> хотя может и нет..)
<leveluporama> всем спасибо за помощь
<sharikoff> настоящие десантники форматят через fdisk
<sharikoff> =)
<AlbertR|alt> почему вот это происходит groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later ? файла /etc/group.lock у меня нет
<AlbertR|alt> при добавлении юзера
<Alagos> sharikoff: через fdisk таблицу разделов можно сделать, а фарматировать тоже через него?
<skai> Alagos: mkfs же
<Alagos> Когда форматируешь через гпартед или дисковую утилиту - оно делает это быстро. Как это сделать через mkfs?
<Alagos> Или там только глубокое форматирование?
<|rapidsp|> глубокое форматирование? хм...
<Alagos> Как через mkfs отформатировать диск так же быстро, как через gparted?
<skai> Alagos: хмммм...мне снова вспомнить про сейф?
<skai> Alagos: в работе жпартеда посмотри на его лог, который он тебе показывает.ты удивишься, но он форматирует с помощью мкфс
<Alagos> skai: интересно. сейчас посмотрю, спасибо
<|rapidsp|> mkfs вроде и так быстро форматит по дефолту
<|rapidsp|> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-115594.html
<IchEsseDichAuf> что такое gvfsd-http, и почему оно слушает мой 80 порт?
<krasnodar95> привет!
<sharikoff> krasnodar95, дароф
<sharikoff> у вас чо там правда с красной чайник убрали?
 * sharikoff там кофе пил..
<krasnodar95> не знаю, уже два месяца как я там не был
<sharikoff> красная то хоть осталась?
<krasnodar95> конечно))
<krasnodar95> sharikoff, че сам как?
<sharikoff> да как то так..
<sharikoff> уехал в 99 году
<krasnodar95> sharikoff, куда?
<sharikoff> на севера
<krasnodar95> Не жалеешь?
<sharikoff> жалею но уже привык
<sharikoff> пиццу то продают еще в авроре? =)
<sharikoff> щас я где то тут http://itmages.ru/image/view/240077/4485a206
<krasnodar95> Честно, никогда там ее не ел, сейчас все питаются в ТЦ, типо "Красная Площадь"
<sharikoff> самая бомбовская была ... давно когда то.. вишняки то живые?
<krasnodar95> Ну тоже пойдет
<Alagos> Я не понимаю, что такое размеры секторов, размеры кластеров... Где внятно об этом почитать?
<sharikoff> в интернете
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdd
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Alagos> IchEsseDichAuf: спасибо.
<Alagos> sharikoff: спасибо
<Alagos> Если диск 20 ГБ ntfs, какой размер кластера целесообразно выбрать?
<Alagos> mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sda1 справилось действительно очень быстро. Будем знать :)
<krasnodar95> sharikoff. давно линуксом пользуешься?
<levelup> как заставить nmap из консоли работать через прокси?
<krasnodar95> ой, вылетел
<Alagos> Зачем линуксу папка lost+found?
<levelup> <Alagos> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Alagos> levelup: спасибо
<EVil> Re all
<EVil> Привет
<SaraninEV> Есть кто живой?
<SaraninEV> Нужна помощь по настройки pcscd
<SaraninEV> Настраивал pcscd-lite 1.7.2 для работы с клиент банком JAVA
<SaraninEV> все работало
<SaraninEV> но вдруг перестало
<SaraninEV> снес pcscd ccid
<SaraninEV> поставил занового из сырцов то и дрогое
<SaraninEV> закинул libjpcsc.so
<SaraninEV> в /usrl/lib и в /usr/local/lib навсякий
<SaraninEV> т.к. pcscd-lite хранит все в local
<SaraninEV> утилита testpcsc показывает что все ОК
<SaraninEV> pcsc_scan тоже находит устройство
<SaraninEV> а JAVA апплет не видит девайс
<SaraninEV> заметил такую вещь если libpcsclite.so полоожить в /usr/lib то JAVA апплет сразу практически говорит что нет устройства
<SaraninEV> а если не класть то долго думает
<SaraninEV> pcscd -d -f -a выдает следущие
<SaraninEV> ща выложу
<skai> !paste > SaraninEV
<ubuntuhelp> SaraninEV, please see my private message
<SaraninEV> http://paste.org.ru/?3zirpu
<SaraninEV> data dump просто идет
<SaraninEV> во ща чето новое выдал
<SaraninEV> Люди ну хелп ёмоё
<victor0000> SaraninEV: dmesg | grep -i error
<SaraninEV> [   13.571432] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<SaraninEV> [   20.468332] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Error setting Tx power (-5).
<SaraninEV> [   32.733430] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<SaraninEV> [   44.603864] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<SaraninEV> Может че с явой нето
<victor0000> SaraninEV: нормально
<SaraninEV> Нормально с явой?
<victor0000> SaraninEV: ннет, явой проблема
<SaraninEV> ща
<SaraninEV> Для полноценной работы java-приложений с токеном скопируйте файл
<SaraninEV> libjpcsc.so в каталог поиска динамического загрузчика (один из
<SaraninEV> каталогов в переменной окружения LD_LIBRARY_PATH, перечисленных в
<SaraninEV> конфигурационном файле /etc/ld.so.conf или /lib или /usr/lib (или
<SaraninEV> я положил его /usr/lib
<SaraninEV> может куда в другое место класть надо
<skai> @voice SaraninEV
<SaraninEV> что такое Голос?
<SaraninEV> кстати в dmesg вот такя фигня
<SaraninEV> [ 1548.577794] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 251 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> [ 1550.681875] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 249 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> [ 2004.917894] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 251 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> [ 2007.025873] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 249 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> [ 2296.962480] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 249 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> [ 2351.333956] usb 7-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd pcscd rqt 194 rq 251 len 2 ret -110
<SaraninEV> что такое ret
<whitesquall> !rules > SaraninEV
<ubuntuhelp> SaraninEV, please see my private message
<SaraninEV> Снес JAVA
<SaraninEV> устаноил из bin
<SaraninEV> таже проблема
<nAgoHaK> SaraninEV: правила читать умеешь?
<SaraninEV> не до правил мне
<Bodia> ...ой зря...
<nAgoHaK> SaraninEV: именно поэтому другим не до тебя. считай предупреждение у тебя есть. выкинь еще что-то и тебе будет не до irc
<nAgoHaK> а) так еще проще)
<Bodia> ..спугнул (
<Alagos> А где должен лежать файл .hidden и как туда прописать скрытие, например, папки /home/alagos/desktop/ ?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: О чем ты
<[Raiden]> Alagos: не думаю что возможно так скрыть папки
<[Raiden]> скрытые папки и файлы начинаются с точки
<Alagos> Ну вот я прочитал что можно засунуть lost+find в .hidden и оно будет скрытым...
<Alagos> типа sudo su; echo lost+find>/.hidden
<[Raiden]> по аналогии либо тоже в корне , либо в
<[Raiden]> хомпапке
<[Raiden]> но я чего-то сомневаюсь что это работает
<[Raiden]> вместо sudo su можно sudo -i. Хотя по длинне команды 1 фиг )
<[Raiden]> Alagos: сделай потом ls /  )
<victor0000> echo lost+find | sudo tee /.hidden
<[Raiden]> и увидишь там lost+find - т.е. глобально точно это нер аботает и я сомневаюсь что работает вообще
<[Raiden]> или это не всё руководство и что-то ещё надо делать
<Alagos> Это должно чисто в наутилусе скрыть папку
<skai> [Raiden]: а зачем ему lost+find скрывать?пусть удалит, раз он создал эту папку и не хочет ее
<[Raiden]> ясно
<victor0000> Alagos: crtl+h
<[Raiden]> victor0000: ctrl+h - показ\непоказ скрытых , т.е. тех что с точки начинаются, как и положено
<Alagos> хм...
<Alagos> не срабатывает нифига...
<[Raiden]> а где ты про это прочитал?
<skai> Alagos: а теперь давай вспомним про сейф:)ибо там не только извилинка, но и англицкий алфавит, букварик и очки
<[Raiden]> Хотя не важно, у меня dolphin
<Alagos> skai: может там в сейфе и мануал по использованию hidden есть? :)
<skai> Alagos: тебе достаточно очков
<skai> вся подсказка уже есть
<Alagos> сегодня день шарад какой то?
<skai> Alagos: хорошо.я даже надену тебе очочки на глазоньки.веди в терминал ls /home
<[Raiden]> Скай, я откуда знаю зачем ему скрывать. Что за вопросы? Спроси у вопрошающего, чего ты меня спрашиваешь
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658575/
<[Raiden]> скай никогда не отвечает на вопросы спрашивающих, зато всегда задает вопросы отвечающим
<skai> Alagos: ну и тебя ничего не смущает?
<skai>  Alagos | Ну вот я прочитал что можно засунуть lost+find
<skai>  Alagos | lost+find
<skai> Alagos: я один вижу чтото не то?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: может надо было /home/alagos ?
<Alagos> ну перепутал lost+found )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: так я уже пробовал. Не канает...
<Bodia> и зачем ее скрывать..
<[Raiden]> а лост и фаунт скрывается? :)
<victor0000> Alagos: ext4 новое
<skai> Alagos: ну а теперь подсказка. .hidden как и .desktop работает только для текущей папки.внимание вопрос.а где ты .hidden разместил и где находится lost+found?
<Alagos> skai: лучше скажи мне где прочитать ман по использованию .hidden :)
<Alagos> skai: но на мой вопрос ты уже ответил
<skai> Alagos: но ты так и не ответил.где же находится хайден и де то, что ты скрыть пытаешься?:)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: 1. скрылся ли лост и фауд? 2. где ты вообще прочитал про это?
<[Raiden]> нд*
<Bodia> а зачем
<Bodia> это ему?
<[Raiden]> какая разница
<[Raiden]> интересней откуда инфа
<Alagos> я хочу скрыть папку в /home так, что бы ее функционал не поменялся
<Alagos> инфа из гуглоответов
<skai> [Raiden]: старый грязный хак:)чтобы не переименовывать папки в точки - можно скрывать
<Bodia> и работает только в файловых гуишных менеджерах?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> это либо работает в наутилусе, либо нигде
<leveluporama> а скрыть, чтобы в терминале не видно было, возможно?\
<[Raiden]> я знаю только 1 способ скрыть файлы - смонтироать в этому папку другую. И на этот момент их никто не будет видеть
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> leveluporama: через rm -f
<Alagos> echo /home/alagos/ololo/ | tee .hidden
<Alagos> папку скрыть оно не может или снова что то не так?
<[Raiden]> leveluporama: да, можно, поставить точку в начале имени, но будет видно по ls с ключом -a
<leveluporama> мм.. ясно
<Bodia> http://pingvinus.ru/note/hidden-file-nautilus
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Если верить что это вообще работает, то возможно .hidden должен лежать в той же папке где то что скрывается.
<[Raiden]> и тогда наверное полынй путь не надо
<Alagos> сейчас попробую
<Alagos> Не выходит
<skai> Alagos: а ты попробуй перезапустить наутилус
<victor0000> Alagos: chmod -r .hidden && cat .hidden
<Alagos> Ха
<Alagos> Получилось
<Alagos> Слеш в конце был лишним
<Alagos> echo ololo | tee .hidden
<Alagos> и папку видно теперь только через ctrl+H или через ls
<[Raiden]> Хм, буду знать. Гномеры как всегда впереди планеты всей.
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть на ctrl+H  реагирует это
<leveluporama> для папок с русским названием - не работает
<Alagos> Я тоже не знал. Удобно. Скоро буду переводить пользователей офиса на убунту - можно будет скрыть от них все лишнее
<Alagos> leveluporama: у меня работает
<Alagos> echo Видео | tee .hidden
<leveluporama> хм.. значит что-то я затупил
<victor0000> Alagos: прибавить?
<Alagos> victor0000: Не понял вопроса. Что прибавить?
<victor0000> Alagos: echo Видео | tee -a .hidden
<Alagos> victor0000: спасибо, понял. tee -a != >>
<[Raiden]> Видео если не используется, можно просто удалить или убрать из
<Alagos> Можно
<[Raiden]> /home/raiden/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Alagos> Это что?
<[Raiden]> или убрать из ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<[Raiden]> что такое кому над опосмотрит
<Alagos> Это эти папки Видео Рабочий стол и.т.д?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<victor0000> sed 's/Видео//g' -I .hidden
<victor0000> sed 's/Видео//g' -i .hidden
<[Raiden]> рабочий стол возможно не стоит убирать. Те. вместо видео можно сделать XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/" , а вместо рабстола надо другую папку подставлять
<[Raiden]> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<[Raiden]> ой , т.е. XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<victor0000> cd ~/Рабочий\ стол
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31377
<shenmue> ужас
<shenmue> опять гугол и опять китайцы
<shenmue> сегодня альфа выходит?
<[Raiden]> комент попался
<[Raiden]> Если интерфейс мака копировать в гном, то надо понимать, что однозначно удобным  его назвать нельзя, а значит такие вещи должны предлагаться пользователю на выбор при старте и в настройках.
<skai> http://nsk.rabota.ru/vacancy30456197.html
<skai> я ржу
<skai> требования и обязанности - железно сходятся
<only_you> бугага
<skai> а зачем линукс, чтобы ставить зверя хомячкам в офисе, когда они ярлычок удалят от косынки?
<only_you> может не хотят еникайщиков брать)
<skai> им школоло с арчиками и чувством илитности
<only_you> или может роботадатель думает, что linux и соларис ето продукти мс
<skai> @voice only_you
<Henoxek> роботодатель это кто? он роботов раздает на прокат?
<Alagos> skai: ты работку ищешь или просто поржать зашел?
<skai> на лоре углядел
<User367[web]> Установил на рабочий стол видео вместо обоев, как убрать?
<Alagos> User367[web]: правой клавишей по рабочему столу и выбрать другую тему
<Dmc1> всем здрасте . помогите с таким вопросом . как разбыть диск в ubuntu . ну так как в винде Acronis делает
<andrey_> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dmc1> спс попробую
<Dmc1> если при установке ubuntu было отдано все место на винте . можно сейчас отяпать кусок.  Gparted  не вышло -(
<victor0000> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<Dmc1> спс
<victor0000> !ext4
<ubuntuhelp> ext4, или Четвёртая версия расширенной файловой системы, — журналируемая файловая система, используемая в ОС с ядром Linux. Основана на файловой системе ext3. См: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<victor0000> !mkfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mkfs'
<victor0000> !mkfs.ext4
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mkfs.ext4'
<Alagos> А можно как то без перезагрузки перетыкнуть пс\2 мышку?
<Alagos> Так что бы ни мамка, ни порт, ни мышка не сгорели...
<skai> Alagos: ага.спаяй свой контроллер для пс\2 с поддержкой хот-плуг
<skai> Alagos: и все:)
<Alagos> skai: Плёвое дело )
<skai> Alagos: и на питоне дрова к нему сделать:)
<Alagos> Вообще не вопрос :)
<skai> http://welinux.ru/post/6350
<skai> арчедрочеры?вам легче будет смириться с великолепным дистром без ваших замут:)
<gxoptg> вчем привет. подскажите, какой пакет отвечает в КДЕ за "апплеты рабочего стола" (или как они там называются) и можно ли его установить в Гном отдельно от КДЕ?
<skai> gxoptg: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-run-kde-plasma-widgets-in-ubuntu-unity/
<gxoptg> skai, а на русс. есть?
<skai> gxoptg: у тебя в школе преподавали французский или немейкий?
<gxoptg> skai, вообще английский, но я в нем не сильно
<skai> и это только твои проблемы.надо было учиться, а не в потолок плевать
<Karloss> gxoptg: да я там со своим кривым русским даже разобрался
<gxoptg> skai, ладно, спасибо
<Karloss> для одаренных картинки есть =)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<gxoptg> Escsun, привет
<victor0000> Escsun, привет
<User517[web]> Whitesqual ТЫ тУТ?
<shenmue> нет
<User517[web]> <shenmue> может ты знаешь? входит ли в 11.04 установочный пакет LWM???
<shenmue> не знаю
<User517[web]> народ кто знает ?
<skai> User517[web]: ну ты скажи что такое этот lwm?
<shenmue> надо его пытать
<shenmue> так не раскроется
<User517[web]> чтобы работать  с хардом
<User517[web]> без потерь данных
<skai> User517[web]: никада не слышал
<User517[web]> корень хочу разделить
<skai> User517[web]: а ты попробуй через lvm так.оно на диске есть.а то ваши эти левые утилиты непонятные и никому не известные - подозрительны
<jillsmitt> могу ли я синхронизировать телефон Nokia средствами убунты с компом?
<jillsmitt> мне надо слить сообщения и номера на комп
<skai> jillsmitt: ага. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose ну и там по вдохновению:)
<jillsmitt> skai: нафиг надо
<skai> jillsmitt: ну я откуда знаю нафиг тебе синхронизация.
<PACCBET> jillsmitt тогда вино
<skai> PACCBET: ага.точно
<jillsmitt> в смысле нет инструментов нативных?
<skai> jillsmitt: допиши винцо на качественную поддержку юсб устройств и тогда можешь в винце запустить овисьют
<skai> jillsmitt: неа
<skai> jillsmitt: нокла не писала
<skai> jillsmitt: заюзай ови синк на телефоне тупо
<jillsmitt> забавно
<skai> и все
<jillsmitt> а я потом смогу выдрать это из ови на комп?
<skai> под вендой - да.возможно с вебморды на сайте тож мона сохранить
<skai> jillsmitt: ща гляну че там в морде у них
<skai> jillsmitt: с морды мона будет заказать обратно синк на любую ноклу твою.или вручную можешь списать данные на листок
<PACCBET> вот зачем мне 2 гига "ubuntu one"? дали бы 1 а другой на ssh а лучше vpn нарезали бы.. ну или по желанию...
<shenmue> тебе и миллиард евро дай так будешь придирацо. не в тех бумажках.
<PACCBET> shenmue давай проверим
<PACCBET> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/3440718#comment-3440809
<jillsmitt> можно выйти за рамки драйвера nvidia (проприет.) чтобы увеличить разрешение экрана?
<[Raiden]> да
<jillsmitt> куда прописывать?
<shenmue> райден разрешил
<[Raiden]> читай про xorg.conf  Modeline и утилитку gtf
<[Raiden]> shenmue: )
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf там найди строчки вертикальная и горизонтальная развертка
<[Raiden]> других вариантов я незнаю
<jillsmitt> skai свалил
<jillsmitt> софт есть s60-remote
<jillsmitt> судя по отзывам тащит контакты и масаги с телефона на комп
<Alagos> А в визуальном режиме vim-а как сделать, что бы можно было перемещать курсор мышкой?
<Alagos> jillsmitt: это ты на ноклу нарыл? А на какие версии подходит?
<[Raiden]> Я просто предпочитаю редакторы кде уже курсор премещается мышкой
<jillsmitt> на те, где s60
<[Raiden]> г*
<jillsmitt> не обязательно нокиа
<Alagos> А в виме мышкой перемещать курсор - это изврат?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю )
<Alagos> Мне кажется что это удобно, если в системе есть иксы :)
<[Raiden]> его писал такой же злобный дядька как Столлман. Видимо в то время когда сложно было даже меню на ncurses сделать
<shenmue> может gpm
<shenmue> пакет для мышки в консоли
<jillsmitt> это копирование и вставка
<jillsmitt> кроме mc мало что с этим работает по другому
<Alagos> )))
<[Raiden]> Думаю у чела вим эмуляторе терминала.
<Alagos> Почему эмулятор?
<Alagos> А, ну да
<Alagos> Понятное дело что он в эмуляторе :)
<bodok>  /msg NickServ identify bob
<jillsmitt> опа
<bodok> подскажите пожал какой командой принт скрин сделать
<bodok> а то на кнопку не работает
<artus> bodok, ты пас смени сначала)
<bodok> да хрен с ним)
<bodok> нужен тут каму мой ник
<copyerfiled> добрый день, подскажите, если нет какого то модуля на репозитариях, в случае если он устарел, как узнать какой модуль используется вместо него?
<jillsmitt> copyerfiled: следующий по версии
<copyerfiled> а если вообще?
<bodok> подскажите пожал какой командой принт скрин сделать
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqp8WhieV0o
<jillsmitt> bodok: ты можешь забиндовать любую кнопку
<bodok> как
<[Raiden]> bodok: в гноме используется gnome-screenshoot и уже висит на кнопке prt scr
<[Raiden]> а для консольки либо scrot либо import
<[Raiden]> gnome-screenshoot можно вызвать с --interactive
<copyerfiled> jillsmitt: к примеру нужны libssh, ssh2 u openssl-dev, но точно таких там нет, что можно использовать вместь них?
<jillsmitt> да качни их с сайта
<jillsmitt> ты разве только из блюдечка чай пьешь?
<copyerfiled> с какого?
<copyerfiled> смысле google и вперед или есть отдельный сайт где можно все это найти?
<[Raiden]> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> только мне кажется, что полупрозрачный док не вписываетя в голубую тему?
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/midori-0-4-0-adds-speed-style/
<[Raiden]> ой ,не тот линк
<[Raiden]> вот http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/fusion-blue-gtk-theme/
<[Raiden]> кстати вопрос возник. в юнити фон дока вообще меняется?
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/e/2/c/b/5/1f5fe6c7ddb2430f8e2ca5d9f1a.jpg
<bodok> [Raiden],  спасибо выручил
<User875[web]> как мне поделить файловую систему?
<User875[web]> какой утилитой можно воспользоваться?
<[Raiden]> gparted если под линукс. Если раздел ntfs , я бы советовал чем-нить другим , т.к. долго будет
<[Raiden]> напримел с лайвом от акронис диск сюит или paragon hard disk manager
<User875[web]> у меня лина сидит на 130 гб . надо отрезать от нее и присоеденить к медиа
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп ) http://img15.nnm.ru/4/1/9/e/5/183ababa8339ed2f9d4225d5b92_prev.jpg
<User875[web]> <[Raiden]> ну  что подсскажешь?
<[Raiden]> я вроде ответил уже.
<User875[web]> лина при этом не слетит ?
<shenmue> слетит
<User875[web]> а можно чтобы без слетов ?
<[Raiden]> загрузчик может слететь и uuid поменяться, всё фиксится с лайва
<[Raiden]> можно, напиши на форум кто готов это сделать за 500 рублей
<[Raiden]> простите , не удержался
<User875[web]> ты одну предложи прогу .. ?
<User875[web]> ЧТОБЫ файловая система и все что есть на харде не пострадало и можно было диск отсечь и увеличить другой
<shenmue> ппц
<shenmue> =)
<User875[web]> ОДНу прогу..которая легче
<[Raiden]> [19:14:13] [[Raiden]]gparted
<User875[web]> gparted есть у меня
<User875[web]> но она не делит диск на котором лина
<User875[web]> в графическом режиме т.к используется
<[Raiden]> не умеет смонтированные. С лайва надо
<User875[web]> в убунту 11.04 есть лайв?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да, на диске с 11.04 есть гном2 и там гпартед
<User875[web]> сунуть установочный диск. а дальше ?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: по ходу для спокойной жизни надо игнорить всех с *[web]*
<User875[web]> куда надо зайти?
<[Raiden]> )
<User875[web]> он предлогает установку убунту
<copyerfiled> нажми эскейп
<[Raiden]> в биосе надо выбрать с чего грузиться. В некоторых бутменю есть, в некоторых в самом биосе
<[Raiden]> User875[web]: там при загрузке когда челвоечек с клавой если кнопки попинать моявится меню - вроде
<[Raiden]> утомил :) опечатки пошли
<copyerfiled> помоему просто esc должно меню появиться
<User875[web]> вышло меню тут список всяких настроек
<User875[web]> язык . сеть . востановка. и тд
<copyerfiled> есть попробовать?
<sinarionn> привет народ
<copyerfiled> помоему так звучало :)
<User875[web]> нет
<User875[web]> нет такого нет
<copyerfiled> тогда ищи по смыслу
<User875[web]> какой смысл ?
<copyerfiled> запустить
<copyerfiled> тебе же нужно в режиме liveCD
<User875[web]> что запустить?
<User875[web]> что именно?
<copyerfiled> ubuntu наверное
<[Raiden]> я плохо помню, но вроде там спрашивают ставить или нет. Если нет, т овыкидывает в лайв
<gxoptg> sinarionn, привет
<[Raiden]> сложно запомнить то что видел 1 раз почти пол года назад
<User875[web]> ну лайв я тут не встречал
<User875[web]> как он выглядит ?
<gxoptg> [Raiden], да, пункт "Запустить без установки"
<User875[web]> к сожалению нет((
<User875[web]> видать натти 11.04 нет лайв
<copyerfiled> Юзер, а когда грузишься что вобще пишет в самом начале?
<sinarionn> подскажите чем сейчас проще всего получить доступ к рабочему столу с иксами? не сильно требовательное к интернет каналу
<gxoptg> User875[web], как это нет?
<[Raiden]> Мне кажется это троль
<User875[web]> ))
<User875[web]> я троль))
<User875[web]> вуахах
<gxoptg> обьясните, плиз, смысл слова "тролль"
<artus> @kick "User875[web]" таким тут не место
<copyerfiled> sinarionn: x11vnc, чем же еще?
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C
<gxoptg> ага, спасибо
<gxoptg> а подскажите насчет обновления lightDM в 11.10. В менеджере обновлений он доступен, но галочка снята, и поставить её нельзя. через apt тоже не обновляет
<shenmue> это альфа ос
<shenmue> сам решай
<gxoptg> shenmue , и ей никто тут не пользуется?
<shenmue> зачем себе ставить даже не программу альфу а целую ос и потом парить с ней мозг?
<shenmue> когда можно поставить стабильную и работать?
<gxoptg> shenmue, хочется. вто-первых, я мозг сильно не парю. во-вторых, это приложения из гнома 3. в-третьих, менее глючная юнини (и с большим кол-вом настроек, смотри, например, http://ubuntunews.ru/news/unity-4.6.0-ubuntu-11.10.html). в-четвертых, повышаю карму на ланчпаде путем сообщений о б
<gxoptg> агах
<shenmue> глянь через терминал на логи
<sinarionn> кто советовал x11vnc - подскажи почему отказуется работать в 8 бит цвете?
<shenmue> почему не ставвит
<gxoptg> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gxoptg> [sudo] password for gxoptg:
<gxoptg> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<gxoptg> Построение дерева зависимостей
<gxoptg> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<gxoptg> Пакеты, которые будут оставлены в неизменном виде:
<gxoptg>   lightdm
<gxoptg> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 1 пакетов не обновлено.
<gxoptg> и всё
<Escsun> @op
<Escsun> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<only_you> gxoptg: pastebin
<artus> @kick gxoptg научись уже пользоватцо paste.pro
<sinarionn> x11vnc - подскажи почему отказуется работать в 8 бит цвете?
<TBAPb> джависты тут есть?
<shenmue> http://vk.com/topic-33241_24966769 =)
<skai> @voice shenmue
<shenmue> там про убунту... ну почти =(
<skai> ага.с контактика закрытого и насквозь заанальнозондированного
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно конвертировать анимированный GIF в какой-нибудь видео формат? ЧеМ?
<skai> admin-skif-biz: мобильником:)снимаешь на него и все:)
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. это не кошерно.
<Pavia> admin-skif-biz, GIMP  может в AVI, а также думаю FFMPEG. Видео обработкой не занимаюсь поэтому не знаю.
<admin-skif-biz> mencoder думаю, могет
<admin-skif-biz> Pavia, а с гимпом сильно знаком?
<admin-skif-biz> вот эт я спросил...
<Aceler> Народ, а порекомендуйте CRM для хелпдеска, или отдельный хелпдеск
<Aceler> Мде :)
<Aceler> Хорошо, вопрос попроще — нужна онлайновая хранилка паролей, чтобы через https, с авторизацией, разграничением прав доступа?
<mortuary> badblock проверяет раздел около 300г  почти сутки это норм?)
<Sergey_IT> Aceler, держи в голове - самое надежное
<Aceler> Sergey_IT: у нас более 20 организаций, в них более 100 компьютеров. Очень смешно
<Sergey_IT> mortuary, думаю, да
<Sergey_IT> Aceler, в нашей организации около 2к компов и с паролями проблем вроде нет
<Aceler> Sergey_IT: и ты их держишь в голове? Крут!
<Aceler> :)
<Sergey_IT> Aceler, я держу только свои )) (я не сисадмин)
<hobagos> как запустить бинарник из консоли если права на запуск не менять?
<[Raiden]> никак. надо иметь +x или пускать от юзера у которого есть +x
<arku> не, ну почему
<arku> sh file
<arku> или другое приложение
<arku> если это не скрипт
<[Raiden]> arku: сказали бинарник. А в твоем примере бинарник это sh , у которого есть +x
<[Raiden]> так только скрипты можно
<arku> виноват
<[Raiden]> т.к. они по сути опции для sh
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, а какие проблемы?
<only_you> 3 альфы еще нету?
<[Raiden]> это пройдет
<hobagos> Sergey_IT: ну запустить приложение с флешки
<[Raiden]> увлечение альфами
<hobagos> я где то видел как в статье про wine говорилось как запускать допустим там с диска где chmod не ставится
<[Raiden]> hobagos: можно смотнтировать флешку так, что бы были права на запуск. И что это за приложение?
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, так смонтируй с с правами на запуск
<[Raiden]> hobagos: для запуска через вайн права на запуск не нужны. только права на запуск самого вайна
<hobagos> да просто мой бинарник) а как смонтировать с правами на запуск?
<[Raiden]> wine progname - это параметр по сути, зачем ему +х?
<[Raiden]> hobagos: -o umask=000 - так наверное
<hobagos> вот нашел mount -o remount,mode=0777,exec /media/cdrom
<hobagos> всем спс)
<[Raiden]> можно и так
<[Raiden]> hobagos: так бинарник по двинду?
<hobagos> нет
<[Raiden]> а.. я не понял сразу про вайн
<hobagos> ну и с wine такие проблемы
<[Raiden]> ну, если только у тебя бинарник вайна на флешке )
<[Raiden]> в общем не важно. Я уже описал выше. А там как хотите
<hobagos> ну например на разделе с виндой никак не запустить
<[Raiden]> 1. линукс не умеет исполнять вин32 2. это делает вайн.  3. ехе указывается как параметр для вайна
<[Raiden]> 4. соотв права на запуск для ехе - никак не работают
<[Raiden]> работают только права на доступ в папку где ехе  - зависит от опций маунта
<[Raiden]> и чтение\запись
<hobagos> wine ругается если у файла нет разрешения на выполнение
<[Raiden]> +х ваще тоже работает, но только для того что линукс или шелл умеют исполнять
<[Raiden]> в общем если не пускалось, то по другим причинам. Это 100пудняк.
<hobagos> ну если wine @The file foo.exe is not marked as executable…@
<[Raiden]> Забавно. ) Наверное я устарел. В этих линуксах каждый билд всё по другому
<[Raiden]> но немног осомневаюсь
<rapidsp> можт тупо екзешник битый?
<[Raiden]> сча проверим
<hobagos> да просто нужно прописать chmod +x foo.exe, но так как на разделе с виндой это не работает, это немного раздражает)
<[Raiden]> кстати, по умолчанию убунта манутит нтфс так, что там все запускные - имхо
<Escsun> зачем исполняемому файлу
<Escsun> еще и права такие?)
<Escsun> это ж ехе)
<rapidsp> хм... кстати у меня нтфс с +x как оказалось смонтирован....
<rapidsp> -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root     36864 2001-07-27 15:44 Diablo II.exe
<[Raiden]> в общем инфа не подтверждается, взял винрар, убрал +х , всё запускается
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: можешь добавить опций , например dmask=0000,fmask=0111 и будет только rw
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> в фстаб
<rapidsp> т.е. по дефолту оно с +x монтирует?
<[Raiden]> да
<rapidsp> у меня как то так: /dev/sdb2       /media/disk     ntfs    rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other     0       0
<rapidsp> вот уж век живи век учись :)
<[Raiden]> что бы не быть голословным. http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312480896_d0b72853e9.png
<[Raiden]> баг кстати, иконки не влезли
<rapidsp> вайн же
<[Raiden]> гыгы , дату файлов видно. 2007 это год переезда на убунту.
<[Raiden]> надо будет грузанут ьвинду обновить рар, вдруг пригодится
<rapidsp> блин несколько здоровенных разделов в нтфс до сих пор
<rapidsp> жду када изобретут аналог вендового convert :)
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже. Я держу винду, ибо надо иногда. И в общем приходится для совместимости с ней держать большие разделы с нтфс.
<[Raiden]> впринципе всё ок, если не считать что в памяти постоянно несколько процессов fuse
<artus> [Raiden], а чего не в ext3 , в венде он нормально чебя чуствует через сторонний драйвер, да и при условии что "ибо надо иногда" это самый оптимальный вариант)
<[Raiden]> Ну, незнаю. как бы экст3 устаревший + хз на сколько там прямой драйвер. А нтфс-3г проверен. Да и надо переносить всё для формата.
<artus> [Raiden], прямой) проверено торентами)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, учту конечно, может быть для новых разделов, если ещё 1 хдд куплю
<artus> ну и сам на протяжении года цеплял форточки с отдельного винта к нему
<rapidsp> а у меня давно нет винды... вот тока для конвертации нужен большой внешний диск
<[Raiden]> мусор опять не влезает :)
<rapidsp> ибо жалко все стирать :)
<artus> [Raiden], это всяко лутше чем ntfs под линуксами держать)
<hobagos> да, что то я не понимаю этого
<hobagos> http://itmages.ru/image/view/248741/0297c67f
<artus> hobagos, а ты извращенец) путю в вайне пускать)
<hobagos> это для примера))) первое что нашел
<victor0000> hobagos: 777
<artus> hobagos, cp putty.exe .wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/
<artus> ну и потом запусти
<victor0000> chmod 777 file.exe
<artus> victor0000, а +x не? обязательно 777 ?))
<[Raiden]> лол, опять. Хотя обьясняй, хоть нет, 1 фиг
<hobagos> [Raiden] а из консоли и правда все запускается))
<victor0000> artus: ты попробуй туда рабочстол запустить ексе, а не папка вине
<[Raiden]> hobagos: а откуда нет?
<hobagos> из наутилуса
<[Raiden]> hobagos: иногда слетает ассоциация, надо пкм по ехе и выбрат ьчто бы вайном открывался и будет пускаться
<[Raiden]> этож элементарно , ватсон (с)
<hobagos> нет, он вайном запускается
<rapidsp> можт нау хулиганит
<hobagos> это какая-то хитрая защита wine от дурака
<[Raiden]> hobagos: ну может я чего-то недогоняю. Н опочему-то есть сомнения. Если хочешь - можешь их развеять  показав какой-нить пруфлинк с описанием :)
<rapidsp> дольфин запускает
<[Raiden]> я например в легкую могу и там ничего про +х не будет
<[Raiden]> hobagos: если случайно попадется - скинь )
<artus> victor0000, причем тут рабочий чтол?
<artus> victor0000, я тебе о том что нефиг 777 лепить на все подряд , когда достаточно +x или 755 , а ты мне про какие то раб столы
<hobagos> [Raiden], http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-27c7adc4eef7b58912198d92de654c498f585d86
<[Raiden]> victor0000: откуда угодно запустится, если это самодостаточноый ехе или будут внайдены все библиотеки. Ну т.е. может не пуститься тупо из-за ошибки.
<rapidsp> http://itmages.ru/image/view/248746/048f5452
<andrey_> chmod -r 777 /
<victor0000> andrey_: :-D
<[Raiden]> hobagos: ну чег ои требовалось , ничего про +x абсолютно :)
<hobagos> ну разве в наутилусе "Allow executing file as program" не аналог +x ?
<victor0000> +x наша скрипт
<[Raiden]> hobagos: аналог ,но пользы от этого ноль, давать +х екзешнику тоже самое что дать +х текстовому файлу или картинке. win pe просто не исполняется в линуксе, он испольняется вайном :)
<hobagos> ну тогда зачем он это сделали?
<hobagos> это дурацкое окошко?
<artus> а был ли мальчик ....
<rapidsp> какой то прикол гнома
<mortuary> а нормально что badblocks проеряет раздел в 300 г около суток?
<artus> mortuary, че, винту хана?
<rapidsp> наверное смотря скока бедблоков
<artus> mortuary, на сутки надо мыло mhdd запускать)
<mortuary> artus, вот пытаюсь это выяснить)
<artus> ну и получил бы на выходе винт на 20ть гигов)
<artus> зато рабочий)
<rapidsp> не факт что и они не посыпятся
<artus> mortuary, а вообще у тебя есть 2 достаточно мощных магнитика и зеркальце в стиле хайтек )
<mortuary> просто хочу как нибудь побыстрее понять выбрасывать его или нет, данные уже копирнул, потерял пору тройку файлов при ошибке чтения/записи
<[Raiden]> mortuary: я незнаю. Может быть гле такое есть. Я не сталкивался. И у меня винрар одинаково пускается и по клику и с консоли имея только rw. Точнее его исполняет вайн, сам он вообще не может пуститься никак.
<artus> mortuary, ну 250ть гигов чекаетцо минут 5ть)
<artus> если сутки проверяеш то только на донора)
<mortuary> artus, магнитиков уже на дверь не влезает
<[Raiden]> hobagos: ой, это тебе было
<[Raiden]> mortuary: не тебе )
<Sergey_IT> mortuary, если есть сомнения - меняй, дешевле будет
<mortuary> я понял)
<hobagos> и я понял
<rapidsp> mortuary: хорош по курортам мотаться :)
<mortuary> по времени ему уже пора в принципе)
<mortuary> больше 5 лет же
<mortuary> rapidsp да какие тут курорты)
<Sergey_IT> mortuary, и что, что 5 лет - всяко бывает
<mortuary> artus , 5 минут 250г - это чем такое?
<artus> mortuary, бедблоком)
<mortuary> ох
<artus> mortuary, ты ж учитывай что при условии что винт живой )
<artus> а если оно у тя тупит над 100500й ошибкой то конечно )
<artus> mortuary, так что можеш на донора пускать)
<Sergey_IT> artus, это для проверик фс 5 минут, но не диска
<artus> Sergey_IT, /dev/sda
<artus> а не /dev/sda1 )
<[Raiden]> если страшно - надо менять при любом чихе. А вообще, по бедам не всегда ясно когда умрет. У меня есть винт где ест ьнесколько белов года 2.
<mortuary> да я даже не пойму на что он тупит, за около суточное время судя по всему поймал где то 5 бедблоков на разделе и в черепашьем режиме шуршал дальше)
<[Raiden]> д*
<artus> mortuary, ну ты учти что есть вариант когда до бедблока не дотягивает а время доступа уууу какое большое )
<[Raiden]> скорее всегл его тряхонули и 1 какая-то дорожка повредилась или часть. И он может с этими бедами ещё переживет те котоыре сейчас без.
<rapidsp> недобед :)
<mortuary> ну 5 минут и сутки, этож адово - я с работы венрулся, думаю сейчас отчетик погляжу, а он проценты все еще считает)
<artus> mortuary, и если че морозильник еще никто не отменял :D
<mortuary> и магнитики, да
<[Raiden]> mortuary: а может тебе надо 2 идешных хдд без бедов? )
<victor0000> зероmortuary бывает питания виноват
<mortuary> я тут двадцатку  вытаскивал на работе сегодня, спасибо за предложение :D
<artus> могу дать 3х гиговый)
<chelaxe> осилил демона snmpd
<artus> chelaxe, молодец, теперь сноси его)
<chelaxe> ммм?
<TBAPb> приму в дар планку оперативы ddr2
<TBAPb> форм-фактор не помню, но для ноута
<chelaxe> artus: я вот еще не пришел к единому мнению, то ли не адекват, то ли шутки не смешные... неясно
<shenmue> приму в дар комп. форм фактор не помню но для cryzis 2
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> в кеды как 4 кстати сейчас, такие же как и год назад?
<shenmue> ytn
<shenmue> нет
<mortuary> лучше?
<Escsun> [Raiden], твоя специальная тема)
<shenmue> 4.7 там 12000 фиксов
<mortuary> 12000 хорошая цифра
<mortuary> в кедах была одна программа в которую я влюбился с первого взгляда, правда потом был ребрейдинг и напильником только наверно ее, интересно что с ней сейчас ... и да это амарок)
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> mortuary: амарок 1.х умер, есть форк clementine
<[Raiden]> mortuary: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312484466_22ef0f98e5.png
<[Raiden]> а это шутки ради http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312484117_fd0a16991b.png
<mortuary> Raiden, не плохо, обновляется?
<[Raiden]> хотя айс бук ридер юзаю реально
<[Raiden]> mortuary: 0.7.1 вышел пару месяцев назад +- , а тестовая ветка иногда обновляется
<[Raiden]> 0.7.1 первая версия с cue
<mortuary> фубар под вайном, это сильно)
<[Raiden]> это амарок http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0804/h_1312484777_ced42c6d88.png
<[Raiden]> кстати, я против разделения на под кде... Я личн опускаю кутишный софт под гномом кода мне надо
<[Raiden]> главное оформление одинаковое подобрать
<[Raiden]> точнее пускал
<mortuary> ну я тоже всегда первым делом ставил амарок под гномом, не лбращая внимания на зависимости)
<mortuary> кстати погуглил на тему фубара под линух наткнулся на foobnix
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй, попытка не пытка )
<mortuary> да меня в принципе деволтный банш пока устраивает
<[Raiden]> я уже перепробовал все какие посчитал интересными
<[Raiden]> ясно. Меня не очень. Почему-то очень не хочется разрезать cue\flac
<mortuary> раньше юзал сонгберд, нравилось)
<mortuary> попытка намбер ту http://pastebin.com/WGEJyWds
<mortuary> плохо все,  да?)
<artus> mortuary, угу) и да, зачем ты файловую систему проверяеш?
<artus> mortuary, ты ж диск проверить хотел)
<mortuary> хотел чекнуть раздел который ругается
<mortuary> а диск наверно нужно с какого нибудь лайвсида, да?
<artus> было бы желательно)
<mortuary> да и так вроде все понятно :D
<mortuary> ладно, мои внутренние часы говорят что мне как бы пора, бай
<jlewka> всем рпивет
<jlewka> подскажите, а почему ldapsearch возращает данные не под ширину терминала, а по опредленному кол. сим. в строке
<jlewka> хелп)
<jlewka> как всегда всем спасибо, разобрался)
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> еще вопрос, чем можно октрыть видео, закодированное, кодеком g2m3
<jlewka> ?
<jlewka> или как его перекодировать
<artus> jlewka, а что тебе гугл пр оэтот кодек сказал?
<jlewka> artus, что в линуксе с ним очень плохо(
<artus> с гуглом?
<jlewka> с g2m3
<artus> jlewka, ну если это очередно проприетарное поделие то да
<jlewka> угу( а перекодировать видео, не имея этого кодека, моэно?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: есть подозрение что можно 32бит мплейером + w32codecs пакет.  Но точно не могу сказать - может оно всем играется :)
<jlewka> [Raiden], имено 32?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: да фиг знает, погугли про ффмпег или попробуй открыть в авидемукс
<artus> [Raiden], не, там совсем по ходу проприетарная фигня и местами еще за него и денег хотят)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: да , под 64битнй есть w64codecs в медибунту репе, но он вроде пустой.
<[Raiden]> ещё, к сожалению стали забывать xine , а ведь хорошие либы были. У меня был случай проигрывания файла только им и больше ничем.
<jlewka> [Raiden], avidemux не смогу открыть... (
<artus> нет его в codecs, о чем гугл и доложил
<[Raiden]> А всё потому, что гномеры чужое не берут , хотят всё свое написать. - намекаю на гстример.
<[Raiden]> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html
<[Raiden]> GoToMeeting codec     G2M2
<[Raiden]> G2M3     G2M.dll
<XuMuK> [Raiden], мне его dvd::rip не дал забыть))*
<XuMuK> всмысле xine
<[Raiden]> Русская реклама не знает пощады  http://files.adme.ru/files/news/part_18/184055/64.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://files.adme.ru/files/news/part_18/184055/husqvarna.jpg
<Bodia> пойду и себе в сад куплю..
<Bodia> повеселюсь :)
<[Raiden]> угу, купить участок, вырастить сад, а потом в 1 ден ьвесь ег овыпилить. Что может быть лучше?
<[Raiden]> )
<Bodia> нажать большую красную кнопку?
<[Raiden]> в общем тут много http://www.adme.ru/kreativnyj-obzor/besposchadnaya-rossijskaya-reklama-184055/
<[Raiden]> http://files.adme.ru/files/comment/part_292/preview2913255_1282031545.JPG :)
<Bodia> весёлые рекламщики у вас в Росии..
<Alagos> кто ставил zentyal на виртуалбокс?
<artus> Alagos, йа
<Alagos> И как в виртуалбоксе включить PAE/NX
<Alagos> artus: молоток :)
<artus> айда на толксы флудить)
<artus> Alagos, я даже найду образ с ним за пущу )
<Flash_X> привет
<Flash_X> как установить тимспик 3?
<artus> Flash_X, в репах есть
<PACCBET> Flash_X а кто это тимспик?
<Flash_X> в репах тока ТС 2
<artus> Flash_X, а с 3м добавить не вариант?
<Flash_X> как?
<artus> Flash_X, почитай про ppa в гугле
<PACCBET> сходи на https://launchpad.net/ Flash_X
<Flash_X> я не могу разобраться с этими ppa(( а ТС3 нужен через пол часа((
<Flash_X> может кто нить популярно объяснить как и что делать?
<[Raiden]> Flash_X: подробней. что надо поставит ьи откуда?
<Flash_X> TeamSpeak 3
<[Raiden]> а.. Сча глянем
<artus> Flash_X, а вообще есть дебки, можно скомпилить, можно тупо sh запустить из архива
<Flash_X> там .run
<[Raiden]> качай run
<Flash_X> скачал
<artus> а зачем ты ран качал?
<[Raiden]> тебе надо перейти в эту папку в терминале и сказать sh  ./name.run
<Flash_X> там тока ран и был...
<Flash_X> в папку с файлом?
<[Raiden]> ну та
<[Raiden]> да
<Flash_X> ча
<[Raiden]> может лучше через суд опустить
<Flash_X> там пишет Welcome to the TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86 installer
<Flash_X> In order to install this software you are required to accept the license
<Flash_X> agreement, please press return to view the license.
<Flash_X> You can scroll with the arrow keys and quit the viewer by pressing 'q'.
<Flash_X> [RETURN]
<artus> Flash_X, нафига сюда тонны флуда?
<Flash_X> м...
<Flash_X> сори
<artus> Flash_X, шаг первый - chmod +x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x-3.0.0-beta35.run ну а потом собственно запуск - sudo ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x-3.0.0-beta35.run
<[Raiden]> пролистай лицуху до конца
<[Raiden]> или энтер дави
<[Raiden]> ретурн = энтерн
<Flash_X> м... пошел инсталлер
<Flash_X> сё
<Flash_X> написал Uncompressing TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86
<Flash_X> хм.. сё кажись разобрался)))
<Flash_X> спс!
<[Raiden]> в zsh кстати есть помимо  альясов, пуск по расширениям. можно на run описать запуск через sh и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или можно набирать только имя видеофайла и не писать mplayer
<[Raiden]> типа того в общем
<[r3m]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> [r3m], Понг понг понг...
<dmay> чочоктотут
<Flash_X> йа
<Flash_X> и всё О_о
<only_you> все 3 альфу тестят :-D
<Flash_X> ?
<Flash_X> что это?
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а они в тестеров играют >.<
<only_you> Flash_X: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-alpha-3-released/
<Alagos> ))
<only_you> dmay: мне до вашіх заводов нет дела)
<dmay> only_you: а то вашi не стоят :Р
<only_you> :-D
<only_you> наши продали уже)
<dmay> тем более! иди зарабатывай бабла на выкупить обратно. Ты потреот или где?
<Flash_X> хм... а мне 11 не нравиться из-за юнити
<only_you> Flash_X: classic
<only_you> в 11.10 думаю допилят
<only_you> хоть нимножка (:
<Flash_X> и потом, в 11 багов много
<only_you> гг
<only_you> вот у мну с апреля стоит
<only_you> багов пока не заметил
<Flash_X> 11?
<only_you> наверное с желехом повезло
<only_you> да
<Flash_X> да... у мя самсунг r503 таки с дравами просто беда
<only_you> у мну синкпад х220 - все с коробки работает
<Flash_X> вот и у мя из коробки норм
<only_you> да и на асере 5720ж проблем небіло
<Flash_X> а которые спец. ATI очень хреново пашут(
<[Raiden]> Я много багов не заметил тоже. Юнити правда долго не щупал.
<only_you> на ноуте аті мне еще не попадались
<only_you> сейчас вон интеловская норм пашет
<Flash_X> вообще r503 страшная вещь
<Flash_X> с перегревами просто беда
<Flash_X> рабочая температура - 86
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-05
<iRBiNiX> Привет всем!! У кого нить есть почта на edu??
<ecosensor> Доброе  время суток. Русскоязычные  есть?  вопрос от индейца к  пользователю   убунты.
<sharikoff> я один
<sharikoff> по русски тут разговариваю
<sharikoff> остальные немцы
<Berkov> ты вот ЭТО посмотри http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps9310/index.html
<ecosensor> sharikoff    короче  простой  вопрос. Я  скачал  убунту, загружаю с  диска - пробовать. Все  отлично! Но,  чем  и  как  открыть  файлы  с  расширением .exe  и  вообще,  как  запустить  то   программу  если  она  открывается  в  текстовом,  чем???
<ecosensor> Хочу  убунту  на  тошибу АС100 17 поставить, инструкцию взял с  4pda.ru   и фиг  его  знает  че  с  этим  делать  так  как  я  на  винде  постоянно
<The_MEk> ecosensor: wine попробуй ;)
<The_MEk> а вообще поиск рулит
<ecosensor> поиск  гугля  ниче  не  дал
<ecosensor> есть  только  вопрос- ответов  нет
<The_MEk> какой вопрос? чё с этим делать?\
<ecosensor> wine - это  где?  в  контекстном  меню  нет
<The_MEk> или как запустить виндовые проги в линухе?
<shenmue> тошибу АС100 17 это ноут?
<The_MEk> дык установи его
<ecosensor> как  установить  то  программы???    в  убунте,  для  линуха.
<The_MEk> apt-get
<ecosensor> АС100 17 - это  смартбук  на   андроиде
<The_MEk> и далее по мануалу
<ecosensor>  там  так  не  установишь
<The_MEk> оставь его на андроиде
<The_MEk> по-крайней мере пока не подучишь линух
<The_MEk> а линух ставь на комп
<The_MEk> и изучай
<ecosensor> <The_MEk> - чушь.  там  нет  модема,  а  убунта  отлично  работает.  хочу  на  cd  карту
<The_MEk> ecosensor: что из того, что я сказал, чушь?
<The_MEk> что ты не знаешь что такое линух и как он устроен и не сможешь сходу в нём работать, а гуглить тебе лениво?
<The_MEk> тут тебе никто не поможет, все будут посылать гуглить
<ecosensor> http://www.is-t.ru/readme-sd.txt   если  не  трудно - гляньте
<The_MEk> потому как вопросы ты задаёшь такие, на которые легко найти ответы
<ecosensor> ГУГЛИЛ  ГОВОРЮ!!!!   БЕЗПОЛЕЗНО
<The_MEk> что именно ты гуглил?
<shenmue> "какь паставеть убанту на мой наут"
<shenmue> ничо не находит оО
<The_MEk> мне каацо, что прежде чем ставить убунту на свой смартбук тебе не помешает разобраться в том, как убунта устроена и какие команды в ней используются
<sharikoff> ecosensor, еще раз капс и будет бан
<The_MEk> для этого проще поставить её сначала либо на компе, либо на виртуалке и поковырять по полной
<ecosensor> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=230018&st=2060#entry8414934  - ВСЕ  ЭТО  ЕСТЬ!!!  ВОПРОС  как   программы  то  запускать.  толку  с  того  что  все   есть,   терминал  есть и  все  на  этом.
<The_MEk> чукча не читатель, чукча писатель?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<ecosensor>  я вызываю  в  убунте- открыть файл, он  открывает  в   текстовом.
<The_MEk> ну пральна
<The_MEk> какой файл ты открываешь? прогу для винды?
<Amblnb> Почему коньки могут не принимать установленный шрифт, хотя судя по всему часть принала, а чать нет о_О
<sharikoff> @kick ecosensor я предупреждал
<The_MEk> дык она ж  (прога) для винды писана, не для линуха
<The_MEk> ну вот :)
<Amblnb> Даже боту в личку писать не стал )
<The_MEk> блин...хрень какая-то... принтер стал как-то коряво печатать :(
<shenmue> фаза луны. очевидно же =)
<The_MEk> раньше (несколько дней назад) печатал нормально, а счас пишу просто текст в либре, печатает более менее нормально, загоняю текст в таблицу, хрень выдаёт
<sharikoff> @deop
<Amblnb> Так что никто этот косяк с коньками не встречал?
<Amblnb> Только вчера мфу собрал, цвет тоже коряво печатает ))
<shenmue> один конфиг? и в нем шрифт разный?
<Amblnb> Да, комп ребутился аварийно пару раз и после этого такое вот
<Amblnb> Верхняя часть в каком-то широком, а нижняя часть с тахомой..
<shenmue> коньки ребутал?
<Amblnb> Да
<Amblnb> Они даже сразу были поверх всех окон
<Amblnb> После их ребута сели на рабочий стол
<Amblnb> Щас с консоли запущу может что скажет..
<Amblnb> http://pastebin.com/DqgtaeAi
<The_MEk> блин мистика, принтер переустановил, начал печатать нормально
<sharikoff> не мистика
<sharikoff> а винда
<User747[web]> каков принцип работы браузера через прокси. конкретнее : правильно ли я понимаю, что обычный запрос со всеми шапками и действительным адресом упаковываются как данные в обычный http запрос и этот запрос адресовывается прокси серверу?
<aleksei> всем ку
<Berkov> ку
<User747[web]> куккушки- кукушки сколько мне жить осталось?
<Amblnb> А пока ОПам не надоеш
<User047[web]> я извиняюсь, выпал. Так по поводу принципа работы браузера через прокси можно ответ получить?
<Alagos> User047[web]: ну прописываешь в настройках браузера прокси и работаешь. Или что ты спрашиваешь?
<Amblnb> Это если ИП выделеный и прямой
<User047[web]>  <Amblnb>, а если нет, то как ?
<Amblnb> То покупай ИП
<Amblnb> И подключай комп на прямую к инэту
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> А что нужно сделать-то?
<User047[web]> повторю вопрос: правильно я понимаю, что обычный http запрос со всеми заголовками упаковывается как данные в другой http запрос, который адресуется прокси серверу?
<User047[web]> а?
<Amblnb> Знаю только что работает так же как через локальный прокси или роутер
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%F0%EE%EA%F1%E8-%F1%E5%F0%E2%E5%F0
<sharikoff> http://www.poststar.ru/proxy_what.htm
<sharikoff> http://freestee.ru/admin/po/proxy/6-adminproxy
<User047[web]> При необходимости обращения к любому ресурсу по этому протоколу, клиентский компьютер открывает сетевое соединение с прокси-сервером (на нужном порту) и совершает обычный запрос, как если бы он обращался непосредственно к ресурсу. >>
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> а к ресурсу обращается проксик
<sharikoff> сохраняя данные в кеш
<Alagos> И за счет этого значительно экономится трафик
<Alagos> Еще и прирост скорости можно получить
<User047[web]> но ведь замена то происходит на клиенте, запрос отправляется прокси, а адрес ресурса то потёрт!!! как прокси узнаёт IP ресурса?
<User047[web]> тама чё, дублирование заголовков что ли предусмотрено?
<The_MEk> бгг
<The_MEk> просто на ip проксятника посылается запрос на ресурс
<The_MEk> а как там его проксятник добудет - другое дело
<User047[web]> дак мне и нада это "другое дело" выяснить.
<The_MEk> при работе без прокси адрес ресурса (его ip) выясняет твой комп, при работе через прокси этот адрес выясняет проксятник
<The_MEk> а запрос http используется один и тот же
<The_MEk> только на разные адреса
<User047[web]> мой комп сначала посылает служебный запрос dns серверу, dns присылает IP ресурса , а потом по этому IP отсылается http запрос к ресурсу. Правильно?
<User047[web]> Или неправильно?
<Amblnb> The_MEk: Что ты там делал что бы с либры печаталось?
<User047[web]> <Amblnb>  "чтобы" в данном контексте пишется слитно.
<Amblnb> тогда "шоб" )
<Amblnb> или шоп
<User047[web]>  <Amblnb> тогда "шоб" ) >>>>> ну, вот так нормально.
<User047[web]> а "шоп" - это что-то из области торговли.
<Amblnb> Это что-то из области Суржика
<User047[web]> <Amblnb> Это что-то из области Суржика >>>>> только если из албанского Суржика.  (обратите внимание на искромётную игру слов)
<Amblnb> Ну Славянский то велий и магучий )
<User047[web]> Ага, и делается ещё более могучим, если его помять.
<The_MEk> Amblnb: да с принтером косяк какой-то был, с драйвером похоже, ща исправил все, переустановил драйвер
<Amblnb> Просто он у меня как угодно печатает, а с либры нет о_О
<Amblnb> Хотел проверить сопла, а тут облом (( Щас наверно МНГ распечатаю..
<The_MEk> а либру перезапускал?
<The_MEk> она пока не перезапустишь изменения в принтере не хавает зараза
<Amblnb> Уже да, принтер тупо лист выплёвывает
<The_MEk> хм... ща пока ребутнусь, заодно помыслю, мож придумаю чё
<The_MEk> Amblnb: а чё за принтер у тебя?
<Resager> А как можно всё что выводится программой в консоль сохранить в лог-файл, но также и отображалось в консоле (вот тка как бы в 2 потока) ?
<Amblnb> The_MEk: Кэнон МП450
<The_MEk> мм... с кэнонами дел не имел пока на лине
<The_MEk> просто была мысля заюзать драйвер не из репов (по практике с принтерами hp)
<Amblnb> Resager: Использую Guake! там лог действий и пока сесия работает лог всего что выводилось, ну буфер там выставляется
<The_MEk> вот только не знаю, изобреталось ли такое для кэноновских шайтан-машин
<The_MEk> дык лог всего чё выводится в консоли и без того ведётс
<The_MEk> только ограниченный
<Amblnb> Но он то работает по всячески и с разными прогами и устройствами, но вот либру както кидает на пустышку
<Resager> The_MEk: у меня будет порядка 2к строк
<The_MEk> в профиле .bash_history называется
<Amblnb> У меня щас стоит 8192
<The_MEk> Amblnb: а настройки печати в либре не ковырял?
<Resager> Amblnb: а куда ведётся лог всего что вводилось?)
<Amblnb> Resager: Незнаю не искал
<Resager> окей. спасиб
<Amblnb> The_MEk: Может и ковырял, но чего-то эдакого не думаю что тыкал
<Amblnb> Скорей смотрел
<toxa> Доброго времени суток. подскажите,пожалуйста. у меня выход в инет через шлюз другого компа.(сервер виндовый) админ, похоже палит по каким сайтам я лазаю. как сделать так, чтобы он не видел этого?
<Sergey_IT> toxa, и кто это тебя так?
<toxa> Sergey_IT, да есть один товарищ. как не выйду на улицу сразу говорит, ну как музыки накачал, вконтакте зависаешь и етс
<Sergey_IT> toxa, так не качай и не зависай )
<toxa> Sergey_IT, а за каким мне тогда инет)
<Neolight> toxa> если даже использовать шифрование "вконтакте" тебя всеравно палит
<toxa> по ходу дела, он либо whireshark'ом палит или еще чем-нибудь
<toxa> *извиняюсь, если не правильно имя программы написал.
<toxa> ну,сами понимаете, что не приятно, что каждый твой шаг видно
<Sergey_IT> toxa, меняй выход в инет
<toxa> с удовольствием, но только у нас один провайдер в доме и только через него.
<admin-skif-biz> народ. а на скрипт-фу кто-нибудь кодить умеет?
<XuMuK>  
<toxa> сейчас тогда погуглю на эту тему :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здраствуйте
<skai> чезашумасексанет?
<admin-skif-biz> народ. а на скрипт-фу кто-нибудь кодить умеет?
<Alagos> Где почитать про нейм сервера? Что нужно для того что бы их поднять?
<grampe> здравствуйте, у когонибудь был опыт подключения uvc вебкамеры к ubuntu server 10.04?
<toxa> Sergey_IT, на этом шлюзе стоит траффик инспектор 1.1.5. понятно тогда почему все палится :)
<toxa> нашел решение. :) тут надо использовать проргу Tor. сейчас займусь ее изучением :)
<painkiller> привет всем никак не сделаю даблбут ubuntu + win7, думаю проблема заключается в монтирование спец бут раздела винды
<painkiller> 100 мб который
<painkiller> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<painkiller> как его мотнировать?
<painkiller> чтобы при update-grub он его увидел и считал с него информацию
<Alagos> painkiller: винда и линукс должны запускаться через граб, и монтировать ничего не надо
<Alagos> painkiller: граб сам должен ее найти и записать в груьб
<painkiller> при update-grub в списке нету windows
<painkiller> он не находит
<painkiller> я думаю если смотнтировать этот 100 мб раздел бута винды, то при update-grub винду он автоматом определит
<painkiller> проблема в том что не могу подобрать ФС для этого спец раздела
<painkiller> например
<painkiller> painkiller@painkiller-laptope:/$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<painkiller> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<painkiller> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Недопустимый аргумент
<painkiller> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<painkiller> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<painkiller> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<Alagos> sudo fdisk -l
<painkiller> чтто делать?
<painkiller> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<painkiller> один жесткий
<Alagos> sudo mkdir /media/diskc ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<painkiller> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<painkiller> mount: вы должны указать тип файловой системы
<Alagos> хм
<painkiller> :(
<painkiller> полюбому трабл в этом что не могу смонтировать
<painkiller> и груб при update-grub н еможет этот раздел примонтировать счтобы считать и определить винду
<Alagos> попробуй -t nfs
<The_MEk> попробуй устроить проверку файловой системы с исправлением ошибок
<painkiller> sudo mount -t nfs /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<painkiller> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<painkiller>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<painkiller>        В некоторых случаях полезная информация может быть
<painkiller>        найдена в syslog - попробуйте dmesg | tail или что-то
<painkiller>        в этом роде
<painkiller> The_Mek как?
<Alagos> скопируй на paste.ubuntu.com вывод команды dmesg | tail
<painkiller> 5 сек
<painkiller> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/659139/
<The_MEk> painkiller: fsck -fcn /dev/sda1
<The_MEk> можно без c
<painkiller> так с С или без С ?? ))
<The_MEk> fsck -fn /dev/sda1
<painkiller> ок
<The_MEk> ну ты кагбэ ман почитай
<The_MEk> man fsck
<The_MEk> или хотяб fsck --help
<painkiller> fsck -fn /dev/sda1
<painkiller> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<painkiller> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<painkiller> fsck.ext2: Отказано в доступе при попытке открыть /dev/sda1
<painkiller> You must have r/o access to the filesystem or be root
<painkiller> вот
<The_MEk> ну пральна
<painkiller> рй
<The_MEk> его нужно от рута запускать
<painkiller> вижу )
<painkiller> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/659141/
<painkiller> fsck вижу ключек Р
<Alagos> так у тебя же не ext2 O_o
<Alagos> чего ты его проверяешь как ext2?
<Alagos> тебе как нтфс проверить нужно
<painkiller> как ?
<painkiller> я же писал
<painkiller> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Alagos> fsck.nfs
<Alagos> sudo fsck.nfs
<Alagos> Почитай ман его
<The_MEk> Alagos: только почему nfs то?
<The_MEk> когда ntfs
<The_MEk> nfs - это сетевай файловая система
<Alagos> ой, ошибся
<Alagos> The_MEk: Прально ты все говоришь
<painkiller> у меня только fsck.hfs
<painkiller> ntfs нету
<painkiller> Оо
<painkiller> что делать?
<The_MEk> может установка поможет?
<The_MEk> man apt-get
<The_MEk> и в путь :)
<Alagos> У меня тоже не ту
<Alagos> запустил просто fsck
<painkiller> если ты найдешь пакет ты будешь богом )
<The_MEk> ищешь пакет, содержащий fsck.ntfs (если такой канеш есть)
<painkiller> такого нету
<The_MEk> а вообще было что-то вроде ntfs-tools
<The_MEk> его ставишь и потом просто fsck должен распознавать автоматом что у тебя ntfs
<painkiller> так это при mount есть -t ntfs  ntfs-3g
<Alagos> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<Alagos> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1
<painkiller> при fsck нету
<Alagos> кстати, попробуй при маунте 3g указать
<painkiller> ща
<painkiller> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/659151/
<painkiller> тоже бред
<Alagos> попробуй sudo mount -t ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force 0 0 /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<painkiller> ммм чтото у тебя с синтаксисом
<painkiller> мануальчег выдает
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults locale=ru_RU.UTF-8 force 0 0 /dev/sda1 /media/diskc/
<Alagos> блин
<Alagos> секс, щас у себя проверю окончательно
<painkiller> тоже самое в манульчег посылает
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force 0 0 /dev/sda1
<Alagos> А что теперь выдает?
<painkiller> мануальчег
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force,0,0 /dev/sda1
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force,0,0 /dev/sda1
<Alagos> блин!!!\
<Alagos> Последнее пробуй :)
<Alagos> Что то не то в буфер загоняло...
<painkiller> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force,0,0 /dev/sda1  вот это прошло
<painkiller> ща лог дам
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force,0,0 /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<Alagos> Нужно сделать последнее
<painkiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659159/  это от  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,force,0,0 /dev/sda1
<painkiller> щас последние попробую
<painkiller> вот от последнего http://paste.ubuntu.com/659161/
<painkiller> тоже фигня
<Alagos> Мануал?
<painkiller> не, от последнего вот что выдает http://paste.ubuntu.com/659161/
<mortuary> hello
<painkiller> :(
<Alagos> painkiller: у тебя винда есть?
<painkiller> да
<Alagos> Зайти на нее можешь?
<painkiller> нет =)
<Alagos> Тебе нужен лайв сд винды и нужно проверить этот диск на ошибки
<mortuary> поставил lamp на lubuntu, локалхост работает, а вот при попытке открыть, например файл test.php или phpmyadmin вместо того чтобы открыть он его скачивает) пробовал на разных браузерах)
<Alagos> Ну или еще можно попробовать testdisk поставить
<painkiller> да я тоже об этомподумал
<painkiller> щас тестдиск поставлю
<mortuary> никто не сталкивался с таким?)
<painkiller> <mortuary> сначала php поставь а потом апач, в дргом случае придетсякрутить конфиги )
<painkiller> удали всю байду через purge
<Alagos> mortuary: проблема с самим php
<Alagos> sudo /etc/init.d/php5 restart
<painkiller> <Alagos> проверил тестдиском там всё желененькое и ноль ошибок
<mortuary> <painkiller> ставил так sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ + сверху phpmyadmin накотил
<Alagos> Тогда качай лайв сиди или на флешку лайв винду накатай
<Alagos> mortuary: sudo apt-get purge php*; sudo apt-get install php5*
<Alagos> Стой
<mortuary> стою)
<Alagos> Там много пакетов, сейчас дам проще
<Alagos> mortuary: sudo apt-get purge php*; sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql
<painkiller> <Alagos> я ещё вернусь )
<Alagos> painkiller: удачи тебе
<mortuary> <Alagos> все равно такое же вытворяет)
<Alagos> в разных браузерах?
<mortuary> пробывал в chrome и midori
<Alagos> а ты сделал sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<Alagos> или apache2
<Alagos> попробуй
<mortuary> интересно sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<painkiller> apache2
<Alagos> тогда apache2
<Alagos> painkiller: ну и как?
<painkiller> да я ещё качаю только лайсд
<Alagos> sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /media/diskc
<Alagos> попробуй еще так
<mortuary> <Alagos> рестартнул, завелось - спасибо
<Alagos> mortuary: Не забывай рестартовать апачь, если конфиги меняешь :) пропиши в файл .bash_aliases команду типа apachers='sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<Alagos> и в дальнейшем сможешь его рестартовать командой apachers
<painkiller> примерно тоже саоме http://paste.ubuntu.com/659161/
<Alagos> а если sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda /media/diskc
<Alagos> Хотя не должно так сработать...
<painkiller> тоже самое
<painkiller> кстати /dev/sda2 отлично подключается
<painkiller> автоматом
<painkiller> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<painkiller> /dev/sda2              13        3264    26112000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Alagos> ппц...
<painkiller> в маунт
<painkiller> /dev/sda2 on /media/3EAAB04CAAAFFF09 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<painkiller> что за fuseblk?
<Alagos> пропускать ошибки, что ли?
<Alagos> Не знаю
<Alagos> 13 сексторов? Это бред...
<Alagos> Там не может система стоять
<Alagos> Где стоит система-то?
<Alagos> семерка
<painkiller> я говорю это спец радел 100 мб создается там хранится бут винды
<painkiller> винда сама на sda2
<painkiller> windows 7 автоматом раздел создает 100мб и хранит там загрузчик
<Alagos> painkiller: http://thecosmotron.com/2009/03/15/fix-unexpected-clusters-per-mft-record-127/
<Alagos> painkiller: чувак. граб2 - это и есть загрузчик. и ему не нужен этот раздел чтобы винду добавить
<painkiller> граб2 загрузчик /dev/sda  он хранится в MBR
<painkiller> так почему он не добавляет?
<Alagos> граб 2 затирает mbr
<Alagos> а ты sudo update-grub2
<Alagos> делал?
<painkiller> lf
<painkiller> lf
<painkiller> да
<Alagos> И что он написал?
<Alagos> ну?
<painkiller> Generating grub.cfg ...
<painkiller> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<painkiller> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
<painkiller> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<painkiller> done
<Alagos> А ты винду примонтирвоал?
<Alagos> sda2
<painkiller> да /dev/sda2
<Whitesquall> !rules > painkiller
<ubuntuhelp> painkiller, please see my private message
<painkiller> щас я тест диск заюзаю
<AlbertR|alt> можно ли прправить список программ в меню из консоли а не из GUI ?
<AlbertR|alt> *поправить
<Alagos> AlbertR|alt: а что именно поправить?
<maxrave> привет! есть кто живой?
<AlbertR|alt> убрать некоторые пункты меню
<Whitesquall> кто-нибудь да есть
<maxrave> привет, нужна помощь
<Sergey_IT>  AlbertR|alt, найди файлы меню и удали в них ненужное
<Whitesquall> !question | maxrave
<ubuntuhelp> maxrave: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Alagos> AlbertR|alt: а почему именно из терминала?
<maxrave> загрузка убунту прерывается на строке "stopping save kernel messages"
<painkiller> e[f[ff
<AlbertR|alt> компьютер удаленный потом что
<painkiller> ухаха Алагос
<painkiller> я его примонтировал
<painkiller> мухахаа
<maxrave> + starting Sysytem V intialisation combability [fail
<AlbertR|alt> Sergey_IT, ну я это и спрашиваю, где они могут лежать?
<painkiller> http://thecosmotron.com/2009/03/15/fix-unexpected-clusters-per-mft-record-127/   это чудо инструкция
<painkiller> после 5 часов я его примонтировал
<painkiller> мухахаа
<iRBiNiX> Есть у кого-нить почта на edu???
<maxrave> не загружается убунту 11.04
<maxrave> не загружается убунту 11.04. При загрузке строка  starting Sysytem V intialisation combability [fail]
<Alagos> капец..
<Alagos> Я так и знал что он через задницу испльзовал fdisk
<painkiller> ох алагос
<painkiller> мы точнее тывсё сделал
<painkiller> =)
<painkiller> после монтировки этого бесячего 100мб раздела где хранится бут от винды
<painkiller> после update-grub винда нашлась
<painkiller> =)))
<painkiller> спс те
<Sergey_IT>  AlbertR|alt, я не помню, когда-то находил - это не сложно.
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо, буду искать
<Alagos> painkiller: О_о так все-таки ему нужен был этот мбр... странно... Да не за что, лишь бы у тебя все работало :) Мне аж самому интересно стало чего так! ппц :)
<Sergey_IT>  AlbertR|alt, начни здесь /etc/xdg/menus
<Sergey_IT>  AlbertR|alt, для гнома
<AlbertR|alt> ага нашел спасибо огромное
<painkiller> щас 38 ядро последнее в репозитории убунту?
<Sergey_IT> AlbertR|alt, так это не всё - там же дерево меню, и в /home/<user> ищи
<mortuary> есть дамп mysql с сервера, что нужно сделать чтобы его развернуть на локалхосте?
<AndreX> painkiller: ага
<painkiller> <mortuary>  sudo mysqldump  < youdump.sql  както атк
<kukman> mysql -u root -ppassword < yourdump.sql
<painkiller> mysqldump  youdb || youtv < youdump.sql
<painkiller> так тоже можно )
<mortuary> а базу пустую нужно содавать?
<kukman> да
<painkiller> при выключении компа после заставки, в консоли там чёто ......... [FAIl]
<painkiller> в каком логи посмотреть?
<AndreX|OFF> dmesg или bot.log
<painkiller> о
<AndreX|OFF> вроде
<painkiller> ок
<painkiller> ща проверим
<The_MEk> всем пока
<mortuary> kukman, я вот только не понимаю момент с юзерами, на серваке как я понимаю юзер другой или это не взаимосвязано никак?
<painkiller> да точно в bot.log
<painkiller>  * Stopping automatic crash report generation                            [fail]
<kukman> mortuary, да. там mysql юзер
<kukman> ты можешь от обычного пользователя запусть mysql, mysqldump
<kukman> главное чтобы были права у mysql пользователя на создание и заливку дампа
<mortuary> имеется ввиду локального?
<mortuary> т.е. мои действия mysql -u root -password < yourdump.sql + соответственно создание пустой базы
<painkiller> народ работает подсветка, отключается экран при простое 1 минуты
<painkiller> а вот не понимается яркость
<painkiller> стоит на 10 секунд после гасит яркость до 10%
<painkiller> это не работает куда копать
<AndreX> энерго сбережение, наверно
<painkiller> какой конфиг копать, настраивал я в xfce -power-manager
<painkiller> там выставил и отключкение дисплея и сон и акрытие крышки всё работает
<painkiller> а вот пункт понижения подсветки при простое 10 сеукнд не работет
<painkiller> какие конфиги править7 )
<painkiller> народ в чем может быть проблема при загрузки splash скрин - просто какаято пиксельная полоса в пол экрана, но при завершении работы показывается отлично заставка(даже высокого разрешения)
<andrey_> бывет
<andrey_> бывает*
<painkiller> так как починить то? )
<AndreX> удалить бинарные дрова )
<painkiller> у меня стоят noveua
<painkiller> страно то что после завершения всё идеально )
<painkiller> а при загрузке когбудто на денди во время игры катридж высунули такиеже разводы =)
<AndreX> painkiller: ковыряй /etc/default/grub grub_gfxpayload_linux= и есчё чтото
<painkiller> не собъется красота при выходе?
<AndreX> незнаю, это уже от тебя зависит
<AndreX> мне лично было б пофиг на эту заставку)
<Alagos> Мне тоже
<mortuary> а unity у меня не тянет, потому что у меня видео 32 mb? :D
<[Raiden]> ченчлог альфы3 ничего. Уже 4.7 кде и Muon для управления пакетами - которым я уже пользуюсь. Пакадж менеджер их комплекта типа синаптика, даже прикольней :)
<XuMuK[mob]> покажи скрин))
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<andrey_> где ченджлог
<[Raiden]> andrey_: на опеннете на главной
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0805/h_1312546051_07b78e110b.png
<andrey_> ага нашел
<UNIm95> вопрос про бут раздел
<XuMuK[mob]> чо, муон сделали дефолтным пакет манагером в кедах?)
<UNIm95> его делают первичным для загрузки и потом он передаёт все  на логический?
<[Raiden]> Подумай что тебе даст отдельынй бут, кроме лишних манипуляций если груб восстанавливать
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: нет
<[Raiden]> флаг какой раздел активен вообще не важен, если груб в мбр
<[Raiden]> бут отделяют только если предполагается шифровать корень или юзать там фс которую незнает груб
<[Raiden]> других причин я незнаю
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  я деб сейчас ставлю. создал большой логический раздел на него деб не рекомендует ставить флаг логический
<[Raiden]> это кто не рекомендует?
<[Raiden]> линукс с любого раздела загрузится
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  деб 6,0,2 сквиз
<senkler> âñåì ïðèâåò .
<ubuntuhelp> senkler! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Хм, ну сделай раздел для /boot , но я незнаю зачем.
<[Raiden]> Мне ниразу не пригодился отдельынй бут. Кроме 1 случая. Когда-то давно груб1 не умел грузится дальше 1021 цилиндра на хдд
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: деб говорит что не все биосы видят загрузочную метку на логических разделах
<senkler> привет всем
<UNIm95> senkler ку
<[Raiden]> если груб будет в мбр , то загрузочная метка ничего не значит. У меня вроде вообще раздел с другой ос помечен как активный
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: понял буду тестить
<senkler> кто знает как можно поменять vi на nano редактор, по умолчанию для консоли ?
<[Raiden]> senkler: чаще всего надо изменить\сделать переменную $EDITOR
<[Raiden]> например в bashrc
<[Raiden]> или вот это посмотри /etc/alternatives/editor
<[Raiden]> у меня это симлинк на /bin/nano
<senkler> спасибо . сейчас посмотрю.
<[Raiden]> Я кстати предпочитаю mcedit
<senkler> спасибо за помощь .
<senkler> я пошел разбираться .
<andrey_> [Raiden] ~ эт что
<andrey_> встроенный в коммандер чтоли?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> можно отдельно вызвать, в режиме просмотра или как редактор
<andrey_> там вроде нет подсветки синтаксиса?
<[Raiden]> andrey_: а ты ег овидел хоть раз?
<andrey_> ну да, конфиг отрывал один раз им :)
<andrey_> испугался и больше его не открывал
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0805/h_1312547517_2cf175b81f.png
<andrey_> а ну так норм, я в терминале через ssh Открывал :)
<[Raiden]> через ссш он такой же, синий только, если тему не выбрать.
<[Raiden]> это конечно не вим или емакс , но и не нано :) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0805/h_1312547993_e9d4551d03.png
<[Raiden]> и всякие фигни есть типа переноса строк через файл, временный выход в консоль, выполнение внешних команд , выделения блоков и т.д.
<[Raiden]> скриншот арча у  себя отрыл. Смотрел его пару лет назад примерно. Гном 2 такой простой... Был.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0805/h_1312548673_08694873d5.png
<novns> взять, да спортировать гноме-панель на третью гтк
<novns> и чего там ещё не хватает, для счастья
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Осенью посмотрим.
<[Raiden]> незватает того, что это не будет развиваться
<andrey_> ничего не изменилось)
<novns> [Raiden], а ты развивай, и оно будет развиваться
<novns> опенсурс же, никто никому ничего не должен
<[Raiden]> ой, нет. Я доморощенный хомячок, могу только использовать :)
<novns> тогда гони волну
<[Raiden]> и если не нравится одно, могу только повозмущаться и убежать на другое
<novns> пиши в интернете про свои идеи о правильном гноме
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> отправляй реквесты на багтрекеры
<novns> т.е., проявляй сознательность и гражанскую ответственность
<novns> *гражданскую
<[Raiden]> Да они за последние лет только 1 патч приняли, от Линуса, котоырй позволял менять действие на заголовке мышкой - и то ныли что для юзера это слишком сложно.
<[Raiden]> *несколько лет
<novns> кто они?
<[Raiden]> проект гнома
<novns> они такие же, как ты
<novns> а патчей они до хрена всякиз приняли
<novns> *всяких
<novns> второй гном уже был почти идеальным
<[Raiden]> Ну я бы поспорил. Хотя явно идеальенй гнома 3 )
<novns> на работе сейчас сижу в кде
<novns> там всё плохо
<novns> (в кде плохо, не на работе)
<[Raiden]> в кде гораздо лучше чем в гноме - причем почти всё. Например вм такой же мощный как компиз, только настраивается легче, а метасити вообще игрушка по сравнению. Немного плохо с жором ресурсов ).
<[Raiden]> ой, кажется я холивар затеял. Всё, молчу )
<novns> вот только эта мощность нафиг не нужна
<novns> метасити - хороший вм, шустрый и лёгкий
<[Raiden]> кому то нужна , кому-то нет. Например, я видео часто смотрю в окне, и хочу что бы оно пускалось всегда поверх и всегда на всех столах - сразу, при запуске
<shenmue> метасити хуже опенбокса
<[Raiden]> сделай это в метасити
<novns> кстати, о столах
<shenmue> [Raiden] а это можно
<novns> как в кде отключить переключение рабстолов по колесу мышки?
<novns> а то оно уже достало
<[Raiden]> если заменить метасити на компиз , то можно
<[Raiden]> но компиз как бы не часть гнома )
<novns> компиз умеет работать параллельно с метасити
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png как бе на всех раб столах и поверх
<[Raiden]> novns: да вы шутите
<novns> т.е., дополнять
<novns> [Raiden], а вы проверьте
<[Raiden]> он его просто заменет и всё
<novns> нет
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> он может заменить
<novns> а может и не заменяя, дополнить
<[Raiden]> novns: любой вм может заменить , можно сделать в гноме 2 kwin --replace
<novns> читайте маны к вашему любимому компизу
<novns> он умеет режим совметимости с метасити
<novns> не заменяя
<[Raiden]> novns: ты не понимаешь о чем говоришь , с компизом идет 1 из декораторов , котоырй может юзать темы метасити. И всё
<[Raiden]> этопо любому другой вм
<novns> нет, это не доекоратор
<[Raiden]> и работать он может только 1 в 1 время. Никак не совместно
<novns> *не декоратор
<[Raiden]> novns: ))
<shenmue> метасити - оконный менеджер. компиз - оконный менеджер.
<shenmue> насчет метасити не знаю а в коробке компиз можно запустить
<[Raiden]> да. Но автор выше пытается сказать что они могут работать в паре )
<[Raiden]> shenmue: можно только заменить коробку на него
<[Raiden]> openbox как бы тоже вм, и что бы запустить другой, он должен выгрузиться
<[Raiden]> ну короче не важно, в любом случае функционал компиза не заслуга проекта гном. И кстати у компиза есть декоратор юзающий темы квина - так что чисто вм под гном его сложно назвать :)
<shenmue> ну в принципе да
<novns> ок, был не прав
<novns> gtk-window-decorator эмулирует метасити
<[Raiden]> Ну а в гном3 всё несколько сложнее. муттер интегрирован в гномшелл и выпилить ег оможно только со всем гномшеллом.
<[Raiden]> novns: Ничего, бывает. ) Я тоже бывает не то пишу
<novns> лет через пять все будут пользоваться планшетами
<novns> и радоваться удобным гномешеллам или юнити
<novns> тыкать пальцами в большие иконки
<[Raiden]> есть такая вероятность. Но вообще, я лет 7 назад слышал, что все будут юзать ноутбуки. Но я вот сча сижу за десктопом, спустя 7 лет, за 22 дюйма моником, с чашкой чая.
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> а мышку и клавиатуру можно будет посмотреть в музее
<skai> так же как и юнити в компиз
<[Raiden]> Есть вроде какой-то парень, которого в книгу рекордов гинеса занесли, как самого быстрого чувака , печатающего на тачскрине.
<[Raiden]> Но что-то я сомневаюсь что все так смогут
<novns> а никто не будет печатать
<novns> будет планшетный образ жизни и мыслей
<[Raiden]> В общем, в ближайшие лет 7-10 будет много девайсов, очень много маркетинга. Но ни десктопы, ни ноутбку с клавами никуда не денутся - я так думаю.
<novns> две кнопки +1 и -1
<[Raiden]> кстати, уже многие начинают выпускать трансформеры либо доки к планшетам. просто потому что тач не может заменить клаву.
<Berkov> а вот я уже лет 5 как жду клавиатуру в виде лёгких перчаток на руки (печатаю то я в слепую, вот чего бы не отслеживать положение пальцев)
<Metr-Dexter> j
<Metr-Dexter> всем здравствуйте!
<Berkov> буду себе на столе выстукивать или даже в воздухе
<[Raiden]> или могут ,если надо в чат агу-агу написать. Или 1 предложение в твиттер, и всё )
<[Raiden]> Berkov: вот это мысль, прототипы есть впринципе, клавы на столе. Н омне кажется это будет юзаться только когда не актуально носить клавиатуру. Но саму клавиатуру это не заменит.
<[Raiden]> по клавишам просто сподручней , чем по столу - он твердый.
<Berkov> видел и перчаточные прототипы, и инфракрасные, но как-то не в магазине всё это
<[Raiden]> в перчатках по воздуху возможно вариант. )
<Berkov> да ладно вам, я музыкант, по слоновой кости много лет пальцами долбил очень даже с размаху... а у гитаристов вообще недоумение вызовет, что стол "твёрдый"
<Berkov> думаю через месяц вообще задумываться перестанем, если манипулятор сам хорошо работать будет и точно отслеживать нажатия
<[Raiden]> ну да, привычка это тоже отдельная тема. На самом деле даже незнаю что важнее, более удобный со всех сторон интерфейс ,или привычный. :)
<Metr-Dexter> всем привет
<dmay> Metr-Dexter: что сломал?
<dmay> [Raiden]: опять юнити ругете? :3
<skai> dmay: гном3
<novns> кеды
<[Raiden]> dmay: Каждый своё. Кто-то кеды, кто-то гном )
<dmay> skai: а, ну гнумтри можно ругать, да
<novns> я бы их снёс, но на работе работать надо, возиться некогда
<[Raiden]> dmay разрешил )
<Metr-Dexter> сто лет иркой не пользовался, все так поменялось
<dmay> я серъезно подумываю стукануть в полицию по поводу того что о тамошних девелоперов серъезные залежи серъезных веществ, дааа
<Berkov> сёдня апдейтил дистр с 10.10 на 11.04 на рабочем буке, так когда эта скатина рута монтировать отказалась - вот я кирпичей отложил. Пришлось админа подключать, чтобы с Debian загрузиться, chroot сделать и доставить/доконфигурять пакеты
<Berkov> раньше всё всегда нормально проходило, видимо тут я уже где-то слишком в системе наконфигурял ручками
<dmay> хехехе <картинка с обновлениями для линупса, виндовса и мака> ога :3
<Berkov> ога
<Metr-Dexter> меня видно в чате? )
<Berkov> видно
<dmay> Metr-Dexter: нет, а что?
<Berkov> или ты про видео? ;)
<Metr-Dexter> нет, про текст
<dmay> ох лол, MSDN search работает и по codeproject и по stakoverflow )
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов ^_^'
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Да ладно, тут все виндузятники
<only_you> не все)
<dmay> нее, novns вон кедовод как минимум. недовольный, но кедовод )
<novns> сейчас-то дома под виндой
<skai> dmay: недоволен, что их парад запретили?
<dmay> аааа, спалился
<dmay> skai: кого? кедоводов?
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> я кедами очень доволен, но если бы комп был слабже могло бы быть по другому. Иногда хор памяти приличный, да и проц бывается дергается.
<[Raiden]> в общем надо пару лет стабилизации и оточки , вместо новых опций )
<novns> а мне они жмут
<novns> там даже штатный плазмоид с погодой не работает
<[Raiden]> Хотя сча 2 года кажется слишком много. Кончилось то время когда де жили по десятку лет
<[Raiden]> novns: почему у меня работает?
<novns> не знаю
<novns> для Иркутска там предлагается два источника данных
<XuMuK> вот годная комманда, чтобы посмотреть топ-20 самых прожорливых в плане памяти..
<novns> один вообще не отвечает, второй показывает бред
<XuMuK> >ps aux | awk '{print $2, $4, $11}' | sort -k2rn | head -n 20
<novns> XuMuK, нет, ps aux | grep firefox
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: в хтопе ест сортинк по графам и в любой гуисмотрелке процессов
<XuMuK> novns, ха)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну то ж гуи)
<[Raiden]> novns: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0805/h_1312553499_2eee3c0370.png
<novns> [Raiden], это прогноз
<novns> а текущую температуру не показывает
<[Raiden]> Хм, и правда.  Источники такие. Не выдают инфу. Но апплеты точно работают. - это не одно и тоже.
<[Raiden]> для мск выдается
<novns> почему в гноме нормальные источники
<novns> в винде нормальные
<andrey_> виджеты для лохов
<novns> а в кде ненормальные?
<[Raiden]> novns: Напиши багрепорт или слей другой плазмойд )
<novns> andrey_, в гноме вообще апплетом всё делается
<[Raiden]> или этот поправь
<andrey_> я имею ввиду погоды)
<novns> [Raiden], в кедах слишком много багрепортов писать нужно, жизни не хватит
<andrey_> мне в яндекс баре кнопки хватает :)
<[Raiden]> а ты кстати уверен, что в винде текущую показывает, а не прогноз на текущий день?
<novns> уверен
<novns> там довольно шустро реагируют
<andrey_> а что за виджеты в винде? прога какаято дополнительная?
<novns> нет, штатные
<[Raiden]> andrey_: по умолчанию есть
<novns> у нас тут погода часто резко меняется
<novns> весь день жара, а потом пыльная буря, гроза и град
<novns> плюс землетрясение и падение самолёта
<novns> виндовый гаджет всё честно показывает
<andrey_> часто падают?)
<novns> у нашего аэродрома дурная слава
<novns> часто
<novns> последняя крупная вообще нелепая
<novns> самолёт сел, но не остановился на полосе
<novns> врезался в какие-то гаражи
<andrey_> и взорвался?
<novns> загорелся
<Amblnb> гараж?
<andrey_> лес))
<novns> http://goo.gl/jSTJn
<andrey_> уу так это давно
<Amblnb> Скоро годовщина
<Amblnb> Точней была недавно )
<novns> самая жуткая была в 97-м
<andrey_> юбилей)
<novns> там самолёт на жилые дома упал
<Amblnb> Вали оттудова
<Amblnb> Или бункер строй
<andrey_> у пилотов виндоус завис
<novns> http://www.234555.ru/pica/an124_irkutsk1997.jpg
<Amblnb> Пасажирам значит нельзя лолофонами пользоватся а пилоты с кпк сидят о_О
<[Raiden]> novns: а дома у тебя есть линь или на работе только?
<novns> есть, параллельно
<[Raiden]> и чего там вместо кедов?
<novns> там гента со вторым гномом
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Amblnb> Как найти и устранить конфликтные пакеты если таковые есть?
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/JXZhN.png
<novns> в таком духе
<[Raiden]> если есть, искать не надо, атп или аптитуда сами напишут при обновлении или установке
<novns> апплет с погодой в правом углу
<Amblnb> novns: В кинотеатре сидиш?
<novns> Amblnb, в смысле?
<[Raiden]> но модешь сделать apt-get isntall -f  , другой вариант aptitude install -f  - более строгий в плане зависимостей
<[Raiden]> ж*
<[Raiden]> *install
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Просто помню раньше выполнял 3 команды и чистило что-то после чего некоторые проблемы могли исчезнуть
<greg2> всем привет!
<Amblnb> novns: Разрешение
<novns> Amblnb, ноутбук
<greg2> кто-нибудь может объяснить в чем преимущество pulse-audio ?
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: возможно есть такие команды, я незнаю. Тем более что бы все проблемы.
<[Raiden]> если есть проблема - стоит её описать - а потом будем думать
<Amblnb> Размеры    1280 x 800 (3840 x 2400)
<novns> убунту тоже пробовал
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/yMTjy.png
<novns> но она у меня долго не прожила
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Ну не все, а те что могут возникнуть, когда одна прога перехватывает работу у другой
<User521[web]> Всем привет
<User521[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User521[web]> Эм...
<andrey_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxT5QIG5uL0
<Double125720> Всем привет
<Double125720> Можно один вопрос? :)
<greg2> Double125720: don't ask to ask, just ask!
<Double125720> У меня Убунту 11.04, как создать скрипт? :) Кликаю ПКМ, выбираю Создать, а у меня там только пустой файл
<greg2> можно вопрос- могу ли я задать вопрос о возможности спросить можно ли мне спросить о том, разрешено ли спросить?
<andrey_> greg2 ~ нет
<greg2> andrey_: что нет?
<[Raiden]> Double125720: шаблоны можно добавит ьв это меню. Но вообще скрипт и есть пустой файл , пока ты ничего не написал в него )
<andrey_> Double125720 ~ ну а потом переименуй его в sh
<andrey_> всмысле расширение
<andrey_> greg2 ~ нельзя)
<greg2> как удалить или отключить pulse audio? удаление тянет за собой ubuntu-desktop, а он мне пока еще нужен))
<[Raiden]> вообще эту штука с шаблонами удобная, если знать. Например можно заготовить шаблон скрипта с шабангом и коментом.
<[Raiden]> тогда не придется кажыдй раз писа ть#!/bin/bash и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но как добавлять в это меню - не скажу. В гугле есть, даже видео на ютубе.
<[Raiden]> а сам я пользуюсь шеллскиптом для создания скриптов на баше. создается файл с шапкой и дается ему +х
<[Raiden]> т.к. задалбывает это руками делать
<Double125720> И еще. В Ubuntu 11.04 есть компилятор С++? gcc, или g++, не помню как его
<[Raiden]> выглядит это так. Это мой личный костыльчик для шеллскриптов http://paste.org.ru/?ljbdgu
<[Raiden]> Double125720: и?
<[Raiden]> а.. это вопрос такой
<[Raiden]> есть , sudo apt-get install build essential
<[Raiden]> есть , sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[Raiden]> могли бы сказать грегу , что  ubuntu-desktop пустой пакет
<Double125720> Эм... А как расширение файла поменять?
<[Raiden]> так же как и имя
<[Raiden]> у пустого который наутилус создает нет расширения вроде.
<[Raiden]> оно в линуксе не нужно, для скриптов
<[Raiden]> обычно
<greg2> кто-нибудь пользуется deadbeef? для него есть черно-белая иконка?
<[Raiden]> test и test.sh одинаково выполнятся если есть разрешение на запска и одинаково не выполнятся если нету.
<Amblnb> Нарисуй любую
<[Raiden]> *запуск
<greg2> все нашел уже
<[Raiden]> greg2: найди иконку эту и обесцвет ьв гимпе.
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> для тех кто не понял про шаблоны http://ubuntulogy.org/docs/fs/2597
<[Raiden]> но ваще , пример там плохой, т.к. скрипт зачем-то с расширением, его же потом набирать придется )
<[Raiden]> greg2: Грег, ты чего-то снести хотел что сносит ьубунту-десктоп
<[Raiden]> последнее тебе не нужно, эт опустой файл ставящий другие
<greg2> да, пульсу
<markmx> здаров и сразу трабла, таки после удаления ppa от орты мало что изменилось, хотя да падать перестали теперь могем загрузиться но обновления не пашут ругается и орет на Bus errordependency tree... 0%
<[Raiden]> greg2: мне думается , пульс уже вполне рабочий. Сейчас снос даст больше телодвижений , чем неснос )
<[Raiden]> я считаю не надо сносить
<markmx> вот опять выпал =)
<[Raiden]> markmx: набери sudo apt-get install -f - если чего-то пишет покажи.
<markmx> глюкает на полпути отрезая последнее предложение mark@ubuntuhome:~$ sudo su
<markmx> root@ubuntuhome:/home/mark# sudo apt-get install -f
<markmx> Reading package lists... Done
<markmx> root@ubuntuhome:/home/mark# 0%
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<markmx> синаптик не стартует
<markmx> сек счас попробуемс
<[Raiden]> с терминала пусти , только не от рута , а через судо
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле не после sudo su , а с нового терминала от юзера. Если есть ругань погугли
<thefa11> hi all
<thefa11> выполнял инструкцию из конкурсов статей про убунту - Как добавить больше программ в Центр приложений Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> разница в том что sudo su совсем рут, меняется $HOME и т.д. А что бы так пустить что-то гуйное в сессии другого юзера - надо ещё разрешение сделать , с помощью xhost
<thefa11> вроде всё выполнил а новая категория GetDeb не появилась
<[Raiden]> thefa11: это утверждение или вопрос?
<thefa11> утверждение, а вопрос следовательно о том как быть чтобы всё появилось)
<[Raiden]> а что конкретно ты делал?
<shenmue> выполнял инструкцию
<shenmue> чего не ясного ? =)
<markmx> так... ничо не произошло синаптик пояуился повисел почернел и выгрузился в терминале пусто
<greg2> какой командой посмотреть список файлов и дерикторий, создаваемых установленным пакетом?
<markmx> mark@ubuntuhome:~$ sudo synaptic
<markmx> [sudo] password for mark:
<markmx> mark@ubuntuhome:~$
<thefa11> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps games прописал в источниках приложений
<thefa11> в терминале wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<thefa11> и sudo apt-get update
<thefa11> простите щас вот повторил манипуляцию в 3-тй раз и заработало
<thefa11> прощу прощения за беспокойство
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> со мной то что делать?
<markmx> мож винт почекать?
<shenmue> а что с тобой?
<[Raiden]> markmx: незнаю. странно что не пускается без ругани
<greg2> какой командой посмотреть список файлов и дерикторий, создаваемых установленным пакетом?
<[Raiden]> вижу 2 варианта, либо лечить это , либо забить :) Если первое, то можно создать ещё юзера, что ыб понять, глобальная проблема или из-за конфигов у юзера.
<markmx> find packet-name*
<[Raiden]> greg2: dpkg -L pkgname
<[Raiden]> но ваще, в синаптике есть тоже самое
<greg2> [Raiden]: спасибо, помогла
<greg2> помогло*
<greg2> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb> Непойму, мфу стал печатать не картинки а какие-то графики о_О еле заметные на бумаге
<Amblnb> Как будто это спектр картинки, а не она сама
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RirqnBUQTEU
<[Raiden]> :)
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: ))
<Amblnb> Но у меня не проблема со шрифтами ))
<[Raiden]> незнаю в общем, может картриджи пустые
<Amblnb> Тест сопел печатает обратное, ну кроме желтого, который подсох..
<Amblnb> Хочу полноценно распечатать страницу где будет видно насколько всё плохо..
<Amblnb> О! На дровах меньшей модели напечатал тестовую страницу бунты со всем необходимым
<markmx> могу кусок сислога скинуть если надо
<markmx> при попытке стартануть синаптик
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/9VLPWXn3
<markmx> что-то с винтом я так полагаю
<[Raiden]> одним плазмойдом уронил плазму в 4.7. Немног орадует что она рестартится и не выносит запущенный софт и вм.
<[Raiden]> я думаю похожая ситуация может быть в гномшелле, когда появится мног орасширений, возможно частично несовместимых с конкретной версией
<[Raiden]> вот только весь ГШ это целое. Если крякнется то вместе с вм.
<[Raiden]> хотя пущенный софт может выживет
 * NoOova отсидел в 6 раз и вышел на свободу
<kullbabka111> Привет люди!)
<kullbabka111> Кто нибудь знает как вэбку подключить к ubuntu?
<kullbabka111> И полный мороз)
<Iorik> ну берешь и просто подключаешь
<Iorik> у меня еще ни разу не было проблем с вебкой на бубунте
<Iorik> перепробовал штук 20-30 на ноуте и все работали из каропки
<Alagos> как скопировать файл так, что бы если дериктории нет, ее создало и положило файл туда?
<Alagos> Или нужно создать сначала?
<[Raiden]> создать
<Alagos> Переместил курсор на начало и заюзал mkdir ; :)
<[Raiden]> или копировать и папку и файл
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Спасибо
<Alagos> [Raiden]: О! Это какой опцией? cp -a?
<[Raiden]> если скрипт, можно проверку делать. Создавать только когда нету
<[Raiden]> Alagos: я думаю -R
<Alagos> ща попробую
<[Raiden]> я плохо знаю cp
<Pavia> Про "cp -a?" вчера был вопрос. Неужто никто в маны так и не слазил?
<[Raiden]> в скриптах чаще хватает без параметров, а что-то руками - я лучше mc запущу.
<Slukin> привет всем! помогите, пожалуйста... беда... поставил убунту 10.04, нет звука, но через наушники звук есть...
<Slukin> еще закрыл апплет звука на панели, не знаю, как включить...
<dmay> правой кнопкой на панели - добавить апплет
<dmay> там уже глазками ищи
<Slukin> а звука-то все равно нет
<Slukin> но если подключаю наушники к ноутбуку, то там все отлично
<[Raiden]> Slukin: ноутбук?
<dmay> кекекекеке
<dmay> что за ноут?
<Slukin> hp 625
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну почему из них всё клещами приходится вытаскивать? (
<Slukin> до этого ставил разные версии убунту... такой проблемы не было
<Iorik> скорее всего надо в параметрах звука посмотреть
<Iorik> аплет регулятора звука - параметры звука
<[Raiden]> скорее всего надо опцию модулю звукову указать типа vendor= или как то так, не помню. Или в альзе чего-нить пощелкать
<[Raiden]> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<[Raiden]> больше нечего добавить - в гугль
<Slukin> но у меня не было такой проблемы ведь с другими дистрами... поставил лтс и началось в деревне лето...
<Slukin> версия 64-разрядная
<[Raiden]> а никто не обещал что дистры линукс одинаковые
<Slukin> :)
<Slukin> ага... подбодрил...
<Slukin> теперь опять бубен нужно доставать из кладовки и... ну дальше знаете
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5698730
<[Raiden]> Slukin: тебе
<[Raiden]> баг какой-то в альзе есть, там всё в коментах
<Slukin> почитал... решения там не указано, а автор перешел на сусе
<[Raiden]> на форум убунтовский можеш ьписануть - может кто сталкивался
<Slukin> блин, даже не знаю... долгая история прям... может обратно на 10.10...
<[Raiden]> я незнаю твой уровень. Можно попробовать взять src.rpm и собрать тут альзу с патчами оттуда и той же версии :)
<Slukin> это не мой уровень... однозначно))))
<[Raiden]> больше ничего в голову не лезит. Или искать альзу нвоее ечем в твоей убунте
<Slukin> а на лине месяца три, но изучаю посредственно... времени на все не хватает
<[Raiden]> новее чем*
<admin-skif-biz> script-fu кто-нибудь знает? Сиськи порезать надо.
<artus> @voice admin-skif-biz
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ТЫ КАНАЛОМ ОШИБСО
<[Raiden]> вот это может пригодится. Если жить в дебиан\убунту http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<artus> упс) капс)
<admin-skif-biz> а что, в убунту больше нет гимпа и языков программирования?
<artus> [Raiden], спс за полезную ссылочку
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: script-fu - это общее название , что-то использовал.
<artus> admin-skif-biz, причем здесь гимп? а ?
<artus> admin-skif-biz, у тя проблемы с гимпом? вот на канал гимпа и топай
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> artus: а челу выше надо на канал альзы
<admin-skif-biz> уж послали так послали..
<artus> [Raiden], ну есть разница заставить работать звук и неделю нудить на предмет обработки каких то фоток
<[Raiden]> вполне
<artus> ну и я о том же )
<Slukin> ну блин... )))
<[Raiden]> Slukin: что выдает apt-cache show alsa-base |grep Ver
<[Raiden]> ?
<Slukin> Version: 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<[Raiden]> текущая 1.0.24 - ищи на ппа для своей версии убунты или читай как проапгрейдить из изсходников
<Slukin> ок
<Slukin> сейчас попробую
<artus> для убунты же есть скрипт собирающий альсу
<[Raiden]> или 3 вариант - мой линк выше. Берем исходники пакетов из 11.10 альфа и читаем как их пересобрать
<[Raiden]> да, скрипт какой-то был
<artus> AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh
<[Raiden]> Я иногда так собираю. Допустим амарок последний был только под 11.10. что бы собрать его в 11.04 надо сделать ровно 3 команды: dpkg-source -x file.dsс , apt-get build-dep amarok и в папке с сорцами dpkg-buildackage -rfakeroot
<[Raiden]> так можно и альзу взять из другого релиза и что угодно
<[Raiden]> не всегда так просто
<Alagos> artus: Привет :)
<artus> Alagos, дарова
<artus> Alagos, ток домой добрался)
<Alagos> artus: ну как, все у тебя сегодня получилось?
<Alagos> Та я так и понял...
<Alagos> artus: теперь уже аж после четверга. А то я на море уезжаю
<artus> ))
<Alagos> А ты уже ездил в этом году?
<mortuary> добрый)
<shenmue> Студия Уолта Диснея намерена снять фильм "Tux"
<mortuary> читал сегодня что gedit умеет синтаксис подсвечивать, как научить?
<shenmue> для гедитов плагинов полно
<shenmue> может он умеет уже.  там в настройках глянь
<Shelest> здравствуйте, как правильно настроить в gedit пошаговое выполнение программ?
<mortuary> <shenmue>, да, действительно умеет)
<Alagos> Если прога выдала инфу так, что ее нельзя через pipe отправить, то как такую перенапрявлять и не в /dev/null а в обработку
<Karloss> народ кто-нибудь  Trinity ставил? поделитесь впечатлениями...
<Shelest> Karloss: пр установке следует выбирать красную таблетку.
<Karloss> Shelest: остраумно конечно, но интересует адекватное мнение
<TBAPb> синюю
<Shelest> Karloss: http://zhyk.org/showthread.php?p=1394501
<Karloss> Shelest: я про http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<Shelest> это кеды? Ненавижу!
<Shelest> самый ужасный DE
<Karloss> третьи кеды были самым лучшим DE
<Shelest> they used to
<Shelest> кстати, вы слышали новость  о линусе?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Shelest> по поводу XFCE
<ampiryan> скорей про gnome 3
<Shelest> ну да, про это тоже
<Shelest> я +100500 к линусу - пном3 УГ
<Shelest> почти такое же как и кеды
<ampiryan> надо самому попробывать
<ampiryan> а Кеды почти нормальные
 * Shelest склоняется к консоли
<ampiryan> сейчас
<ampiryan> если не считать отжора памяти
<Shelest> they are too far from normal
<ampiryan> +некоторых багов
<Shelest> линукс катится в сраное говно и уже не тот
<ampiryan> линукс это ядро
<Shelest> но тоже катится в сраное говно
<ampiryan> да и в десктопном секторе все ок
<Shelest> профессионалы массово мигрируют на Plan9
<ampiryan> раньше вообще было 2 основных DE KDE и Gnome, а сейчас реально можно из десятка выбирать
<Pavia> А можно узнать профессионалы в чём?
<ampiryan> лол
<Shelest> в plan9 же!
<ampiryan> хоть одного покажи
<Shelest> все там
<ampiryan> все уже?
<Shelest> почти
<ampiryan> gnome 3, думаю, допилят
<ampiryan> по скринам он мне понравился
<Shelest> и будут ставить на смартфоны
<ampiryan> вполне, кстати, возможно
<ampiryan> на нетбуки - точно
<Shelest> нетбуков не будет
<Shelest> такое убожество вообще не нужно
<ampiryan> раз оно не нужно, почему оно существует?
<ampiryan> и покупается и продается
<Shelest> надо признать оно удивительно гармонично -- там хреново все - и проыессор и экран и клавиатура и тачпад.
<Shelest> гармония. мне сложно сказать что же там хуже всего
<Shelest> покупали его как дешевую и легкую замену айпаду до выхода айпада.
<Shelest> теперь уже их никто не бедет
<Shelest> берет
<Shelest> trust me
<ampiryan> ок
<ampiryan> я передам asus'у
<Shelest> я им уже передала
<Shelest> я была у них на производстве и R&D центре
<Shelest> так что вот
<Alagos> кто то пользуется recode?
<Shelest> асус переключились на планшетники и свернули нетбуки
<Alagos> recode ..HTML < page.txt > page.html что то я не осилил...
<ampiryan> а остальным тоже?
<Shelest> Alagos: man recode там все черным по английски
<Alagos> Shelest: а ты команду попробуй, и посмотри на результат :)
<TBAPb> почему всем гном3 не нравится?
<Alagos> А хотя!
<TBAPb> крутой ж
<Alagos> Я просто ожидал чего то другого :)
<ampiryan> TBAPb: почему всем?!
<Shelest> им нельзя пользоватья
<Alagos> Оно отобразило киррилицу жестокими мего символами :)
<Alagos> Но зачем???
<Shelest> и это диагноз
<TBAPb> ampiryan: ну тут много кому не нравится
<Alagos> Shelest: чего? Ты же меня только что в ман посылала, а теперь уже нельзя?
<TBAPb> им очень мега убодно пользоваться
<Shelest> я о гноме
<Alagos> Я не могу понять, зачем перекодировать кириллицу в непонятно что?
<Alagos> &#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1079;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077;
<Alagos> Вот что это такое?
<Alagos> Хотя одного жаль... Отступы не сохранило. А так - цены б ему не было
<Shelest> Как нам пришлось помучиться  HTML-Entities → UTF-8
<Shelest> вот что это
<Shelest> там написано "Очень полезные"
<Alagos> Ты чем расшифровала?
<Alagos> Хм :) Гугл хавает
<ampiryan> а какой-нибудь дистр с gnome 3 кроме fedora?
<artus> O_O у меня звук через спикер идет
<[Raiden]> ampiryan: арч. В убунте и сусе есть в отдельных репах
<[Raiden]> осенние все будут его включать, у кого цикл по пол года или ролинг
<[Raiden]> или почти
<ampiryan> [Raiden]: fedora уже ставлю)
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Shelest> nobody
<ephekt> Всем доброго времени суток
<[Raiden]> привет
<ephekt> Никто может подсказать хороший муз. плеер? Вот на винде юзал AIMP. Есть что-нибудь похожее?
<ephekt> Заранее спасибо.
<[Raiden]> нет наверное. Я пользуюсь clementine
<ephekt> Хм... посмотрим, спасибо
<artus> [Raiden], а у тя какая бубунта?
<[Raiden]> 11.04
<[Raiden]> в данынй момен тс кде. гном выпилился после экспериментов с гном3 , возможно не навсегда - незнаю.
<artus> а в дефолте оно сьедобно?
<[Raiden]> ну, вполне, гном2 там будет и юнити на выбор
<[Raiden]> Для меня съедобное, я привыкший
<artus> ну чрез часик поставлю, посмотрю )
<mitya> приветик!
<mitya> нужно ли искать драйвер на nForce-4 под убунту?
<[Raiden]> если только со встроенной видюхой
<mitya> без видео
<mitya> Почему спрашиваю, потому как в интернете например на рктреккере ужасно поттягивает.
<mitya> *рутреккер
<User029[web]> существует ли нормальный драйвер на видеокарты ATI? Не могу выставить на свою карту разрешение 1024х768х100гц!
<User029[web]> ?
<Escsun> User029[web], это фантастика )
<User029[web]> тоесь?...драйвер?
<User029[web]> :0/
<Escsun> ага)
<User029[web]> тогда как выставить частоту в 100гц?
<Escsun> поставить норм дрова 7)
<User029[web]> какие, где взять, у меня х800ре?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ты у нас тут гуру хорош спать )
<Escsun> [Raiden], xorg.conf твоя часть )
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> а то я ппц )
<[Raiden]> читай про xorg.conf gtf и Modeline
<[Raiden]> User029[web]: --^
<User029[web]> ну правда что сделать , а то гдаза болят от 85-ти герц
<User029[web]> ок! спс
<Escsun> [Raiden], эх таки не вырезал половины даже лишь 10 % часть )
<Escsun> завтра буду мучать 3.0.1 ))
<[Raiden]> набери gtf 1024 768 100 потом читай как прописать
<[Raiden]> Escsun: угу, их отключать гемор. Я отключал частично до куда не лень, потом часть при следущей сборке и т.д.
<Escsun> [Raiden], да там полезные штуки есть, пусть будут)
<User029[web]> ок! :0)
<[Raiden]> Escsun: хотя смысла отключать модули около 0 - они всеравно не грузятся когда не надо
<[Raiden]> если только ради времени сборки ядра :)
<[Raiden]> пойду спать
<Escsun> там вроде 30 бит запилили в 3.0.1
<User029[web]> да кстати, пока незабыл, при обновлении с 9ой версии до 10-ой - стал выделываться вайн, некоторые программы перестал запускать!
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-06
<bemep> чем alternate исошка отличается от desktop
<AndreX> alternate предназначена для специалистов и использует текстовый режим установки, предназначена для ОЕМ установки на пк с памятью меньше 320 мб также с возможностью установки на lvm итд
<AndreX> да и у неё нет liveCD
<bemep> спасибо
<AndreX> хм есть же вот это, а я распинаюсь)
<AndreX> !alternate > bemep
<ubuntuhelp> bemep, please see my private message
<arku> что-то мне с утра не спится :(
<AndreX> arku: мои поздравления))
<arku> значит надо что-нибудь скомпилировать :-)
<arku> можно конечно из репов поставить, но это будет слишком быстро, а утро долгое)
<AndreX> иди кровать себе компелируй
<AndreX> и пачку снотворного
<arku> нету снотворного(
<alexandr> прива всем!!!
<farrukhjon> Привет всем, кто можеть помочь, можно ли установить Win7 на одном жестком диске где сейчас обитает Ubuntu 10.04.2 (с которого я Вам пишу), и есть раздел WinXP.
<farrukhjon1> Можноли в WINE установить программы из коробки(Setup.exe, *.msi)
<virgis123> Подскажите как и с чем нормально смотреть online tv
<Offoffoff1> Йхохохоххооо
<jlewka> всем привет)
<sergei070> Всем привет)))
<sergei070> Меня ктонить видит?
<alexandr> утра кря всем
<alexandr> подскажите как пси плюс настроить для в вконтакта?
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> http://vkontakte.ru/help.php?page=jabber
<alexandr> shenmue это я делал он для xmmp долго что то делает а какой порт надо выбрать там про порт и адрес сервера нет ничего не сказано
<shenmue> там логин пароль и сервер. больше ничего не надо вбивать
<alexandr> забыл как его настроить?пси плюс,я делал как то раньше щас не могу вспомнить
<alexandr> где аккаунты надо добавить?
<Double125720> Half-Life под вайном работает? А то я скачал Вайн, Half-Life, запускаю через Вайн, а он пишет следующее:
<Double125720> "halflife_full_nonsteam.exe is not marked as executable"
<shenmue> alexandr нажми ф1 -там справка. узнаешь где аккаунты вписываются
<alexandr> понял
<shenmue> Double125720 работает
<Double125720> А что тогда у меня за фигня? И как с ней бороться :)
<AndreX|OFF> топаеш в папку с халвой и делаеш chmod +x halflife_full_nonsteam.exe
<shenmue> Double125720 у тебя нежелание погуглить запуск халвы под вайном в гугле что связанно с психологическим портретом новичка который считает что ему тут все бросятся помогать когда как сам легко мог узнать это все лишь воспользовавшись поиском
<shenmue> игра если не лицензия то сам мучайся
<alexandr> shenmue он мне ошибку пишет
<shenmue> alexandr какую?
<alexandr> ошибка аутентификации не авторизован
<shenmue> логин и пароль правильные ?
<alexandr> да
<alexandr> щас занова сделаю
<alexandr> где имя надо вводиьт свой ид
<shenmue> на сайте я тебе ссылку давал. там все написсанно
<shenmue> ушел качать перса
<alexandr> shenmue всё настроил ;)
<alexandr> ребят подскажите для чего нужен sulci бот?
<sig_wall> служить верой и правдой родной конфе
<alexandr> ааа понял
<XuMuK[DHD]> всем привед))*
<AndreX> XuMuK[DHD]: re
<XuMuK[DHD]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK[DHD], Ну понг, и что?
<XuMuK[DHD]> чо то мёртво тут всё как то...
<User561[web]> Почему не могу ставить окна поверх видео ?
<User561[web]> Кто знает?
<User561[web]> Почему не могу ставить окна поверх видео ?
<XuMuK[DHD]> User561[web], можэ у тебя стоит в свойствах видео, чтоб стояло поверх всех окон?
<User561[web]> все проигрыватели так
<User561[web]> если сворачиваю, то окно сворачивается но видео остается на поверхности окна
<Sergey_IT> может видео такое...
<Henoxek> есть ли какие утилиты для оперативного роллбака конфигов?
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: ага, мозг.
<Henoxek> т.е. например исправлен nginx.conf и после этого nginx не стартует
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: либо gitosys и откатываться из гита
<Henoxek> надо чтобы он сохранил логи, откатил изменения и перезапустил
<inkvizitor68sl> либо vi с вечным откатом.
<inkvizitor68sl> да, пожалуй vi - лучший вариант.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще мсье, вы дураг.
<inkvizitor68sl> если у вас после правки конфигов не стартует nginx - не делай restart
<inkvizitor68sl> reload есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> который сначала проверяет правильность конфига, а потом уже делает рестарт
<inkvizitor68sl> а у апача есть gracefull, который даже соединения не сбрасывает.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline: artus|znc| вы чего спите, вам тут жертва?
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: я для кого, ять, распинаюсь?
<inkvizitor68sl> спасибо где?
<User561[web]> есть проги на лине типа ccleaner или system mechanik??
<Bodia> User561[web]: зачем?
<User561[web]> для профилактики
<Bodia> ее... а что может случится?
<dmay> User561[web]: используй ccleaner из под wine, очевидно тже
<AndreX> User561[web] BleachBit
<dmay> ну или просто поставь обрадно свой виндовс
<User561[web]> можно ли диск файловой системы поделить?
<User561[web]> на котором лина стоит?
<dmay> лина. ощи. лина
<dmay> ай эм линус торвальдз энд ай проноунс линукс ас лина
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: виндузятнег!
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> мм диск файловой системы )
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: я не виндузятнег, я прользователь, мне ос в общем случае до лампочки :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: вот вот, виндузятник
<dmay> ну вот, такая вкуснятина обиделась и ушла (
<inkvizitor68sl> бугага
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте, нам же скоро надо будет правила соблюдать типа
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: просто на данном этапе моей жизни я зарабатываю на жизнь с помощью ПО, уникального для оффтопика 8]
<dmay> чотак?
<Bodia> а дефрагментатор ext4 планируют пилить дальше?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну дык. учи пейтон
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: чего там учить то? 4 пробела и __def__ :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: тото питонщикам по 120к платят
<dmay> это не питонщикам, это хорошим девелоперам. либо в передутых компаниях, которые только для продать организуют
<dmay> кстате про пейтон
<dmay> xxx: Вспоминая, сколь многое я начинал учить и бросал, подумываю в анкете написать про себя "разносторонне недоразвитый".
<schtiel> кстати, всегда интересовало... Почему нет дефрагментатора "из коробки"? Он не нужен, да?
<Metr-Dexter> всем привет. кто может помочь? логинюсь под рутом и путаюсь создать файл в каталоге /root/.config/openbox/start.sh, но сохранить его не получается, говорит недостаточно прав, как быть?
<rapidsp> Metr-Dexter: w!
<AndreX> а нафига он там нужен?
<schtiel> А хз... Не фрагментируются файлы что ле?
<AndreX> да я про start.sh
<Metr-Dexter> хочу, чтобы
<schtiel> а))))
<Metr-Dexter> браузер стартовал после загрузки оконно режима
<Metr-Dexter> как написано, надо создать скрипт в этой директории с содержимым: (sleep 5 && /usr/bin/firefox &) &
<AndreX> ну дык ты его в своём хомяке создавай, а не в руте
<AndreX> ну если конечно ты не ссзб и не используеш рут с гуи
<Metr-Dexter> а достаточно будет запуска скрипта из хома?
<AndreX> агась
<Metr-Dexter> спасибо большое за совет!
<rapidsp> блин телепатию нада прокачивать
<AndreX> xD
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: что то я шарперов или дотнетчиков с 120к не встречал )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> он нас поикнул уже(
<inkvizitor68sl> http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=1598178&id=161789551&hash=81321396203163fd&sd
<rapidsp> это наверное тот случай, когда говорят что флеш вконтакте не работает :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ым7
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: т.е. ?
<AndreX> Metr-Dexter: и файлик называеться autostart.sh кстате
<rapidsp> inkvizitor68sl: не стало оно у меня играть ваще
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<rapidsp> хотя флеш без замечаний так то работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а, это p2pшное же
<rapidsp> ужос
<beznface> whitesqual ты тут?
<AndreX> нету тут такого
<beznface> как восстановить fstab ?
<AndreX> поискать для начала в /etc/ обычно после изменеий остаёться бекап старой версии, но не всегда
<beznface> not found
<beznface> короче корень корень /  изменил в размере
<beznface> он у меня был 140 гб я оставил из них 40
<beznface> что делать? он грузит GRUB GNU
<beznface> whitesquall привет
<beznface> помоги а...!!!
<whitesquall> привет
<beznface> пытался диск поделить
<beznface> а получилось как обычно(((
<AndreX> beznface: он у тя чкакие ошибки пишет хоть
<beznface> он предлогает загрузиться с ГРУБа
<beznface> Мемори тест и Убунту вис Линукс
<beznface> рековери мод есть еще
<beznface> с которого загрузиться
<beznface> ?
<AndreX> мдя
<AndreX> то есть ты выбираеш ядро линя жмёш ентер а он обратно в груб заходит чтоль?
<beznface> лина вообще не грузится
<beznface> initramfs
<whitesquall> то есть не грузится?
<beznface> lда
<beznface> да*
<whitesquall> что он хоть показывает? )
<beznface> 4 строки
<Bodia> beznface: livecd->chroot->grub-install or update-grub
<beznface> на 11.04 есть лайв ??
<AndreX> beznface: короче пока ты нормально не обьясниш что у тебя там происходит, тебе некто не поможет, ну или ты разбил не праильно и теперь тебе надо смотреть про !grub
<Bodia> AndreX: с виду у нево просто uuid сменился
<beznface> так и есть наверное
<AndreX> fuf f vj;tn cvtcnbk hfpltk d ghfdj
<beznface> я разбил диск на котором Linux
<AndreX> а может сместил раздел в право
<Bodia> в убунте по умолчанию все к uuid привязано..
<whitesquall> beznface: по-подробней, пожалуйста. Как разбивал, что делал?
<AndreX> и стал он у него не hd 1,0 а 1.1
<beznface> сунул диск убунты. т.к граптед не мог разбить диск на котором убунта стоит
<beznface> потом зашел в раздел изменить размер
<beznface> изменил размер со 140 на 40
<beznface> гб.
<beznface> и Вуаля!!!(((
<beznface> не работает(
<whitesquall> ну что, вставляй тот свой старый диск, с которого ты устанавливал )
<whitesquall> и режим восстановления )
<beznface> а диски остануться разбитыми?
<whitesquall> ну, раз у тебя не грузится, значит, ты уже что-то натворил с дисками :)
<whitesquall> если ты новый раздел не создавал на выделенном месте, то он попросту будет пустовать :)
<beznface> :(
<beznface> зашел в режим востановления
<whitesquall> теперь тебе надо как-то закопипастить на пастебин результаты команд cat /etc/fstab и ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  )
<beznface> устройство используемое в качастве корневой файловой системы
<beznface> ??
<beznface> dev/sda1
<Henoxek> сканворд отгадываешь? )
<beznface> или 2?
<whitesquall> :D
<whitesquall> нужно убедиться, что uuid корня совпадает с тем, что записан в /etc/fstab
<beznface> не найден интерпретатор командной строки
<beznface> пытаюсь зайти
<beznface> но выводит сообщение
<beznface> все зашел
<whitesquall> куда? ))
<beznface> в ГНУ НАНО
<beznface> тут три раздела
<beznface> дев/птс        /проц/        /сис
<beznface> и на всех нули. и надпись  none
<whitesquall> зачем тебе нано? ) Тебе надо выяснить, совпадают ли реальные uuid с теми, что у тебя прописаны в /etc/fstab. Да и вообще, жив ли корневой раздел? )
<beznface> незнаю.
<beznface> (((
<whitesquall> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  - это покажет uuid разделов и проверяй эти значения c /etc/fstab
<beznface> нет не совпадают в etc/fstab их нет вообще
<beznface> он пуст
<whitesquall> как пуст? Ты ж вроде б только что его открывал в нано?
<beznface> нано никаких цифр нет
<beznface>  тут три раздела > дев/птс        /проц/        /сис [19:10] <+beznface> и на всех нули. и надпись  none
<beznface> что делать7
<beznface> ???
<Bodia> под цыфрами понимается строчка типа UUID=32c1fdcd-79fd-4e0d-ab15-0ccd1deee49c /               ext4    noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback 0       1
<AndreX|OFF> beznface: ты ваще какой фстаб смотриш)
<Bodia> подозреваю что лайвсд..
<kelmirad> привет всем
<AndreX|OFF> а я подозреваю что в ~/etc/fstab которого вабще нет
<gxoptg> kelmirad, привет
<Bodia> ну так он же пишет то там есть) знач он не пустой)
<AndreX|OFF> beznface: fdisk -l покажи
<gxoptg> Bodia, что обсуждаете?
<whitesquall> тут надо на результат mount смотреть
<Bodia> gxoptg: в человека uuid слетели
<beznface> мне с диска грузиться в строку или??
<whitesquall> fdisk -l /dev/sda тогда уж, скорее всего...
<Bodia> ... и чем вам chroot не угодил..
<beznface> у меня система на sda2 стояла
<kelmirad> народ кто нить может помочь новичку??? открываю терминал набираю sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash ,у меня он спрашиает пароль ,пароль не ввдоится не ру не анг , что делать???
<Bodia> он и не должен
<beznface> он скрыт
<beznface> от злых глаз
<Bodia> твоих)
<kelmirad> а какой пароль он от меня хочет?? такойже как во вход в систему?
<Bodia> да
<beznface> whitesquall> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<beznface> я сдела
<beznface> л
<kelmirad> 3 раза пишет что пароль не верен и выкидывает , хотя пароль верен
<beznface> вышел список
<Bodia> найди  там свой корень
<beznface> нашел
<beznface> и ?
<beznface> начало. конец. блоки
<beznface> что дальше?
<beznface> <Bodia>???
<beznface> <whitesquall ???
<beznface> ало.......
<Bodia> ..я пока на телефоне..
<beznface>  <Bodia>  помоги а?
<beznface> (
<Bodia> лс смотри
<AndreX> kelmirad: проверь капс и раскладку
<AndreX> когда в терминале стоиш
<kelmirad> народ) вы лутше книгу (в пдф) порекомендуйте новичку ,чтоб попроще изложение было я токо что с 7 винды слез ,смотрю на линукс как баран на новые ворота
<AndreX> kelmirad: а причина онного?
<kelmirad> на новой работе линукс везде стоит
<AndreX> )
<kelmirad> убунта
<whitesquall> кто-то неплохо пошутил )
<gxoptg> whitesquall, не, просто у компании денег нет на вин 7
<gxoptg> kelmirad, ща дам, но не в ПДФ
<kelmirad> хз мне сказали что они всю жизнь на линуксе работают
<Sergey_IT> kelmirad:, читай про линукс, убунту приложится
<gxoptg> kelmirad, смотри http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/articles.html, там что-то вроде "переход с вин на убунту"
<kelmirad> gxoptg да в принципе любой формат подойдет токо я сооброзил пока как плагин пдф поставить %)
<gxoptg> там, правда, в odt, но должно читаться
<AndreX> kelmirad http://goo.gl/8K9JA
<skai> kelmirad: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<skai> kelmirad: жми скачать пдф.читай
<kelmirad> спс всем кто ответил
<gxoptg> обращайся
<artus> !enter | beznface
<ubuntuhelp> beznface: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<gxoptg> опрос: а каким ДМ вы пользуетесь? Юнити? Гном 3? Гном 2? КДЕ 4? КДЕ 3? XFCE? LDE?
<gxoptg> просьба не банить
<Sergey_IT> gxoptg, это на форуме спрашивать надо
<pahan> gxoptg, гном 2
<Bodia> http://itmages.ru/image/view/250377/6f9e5418 человек немножко разделы покоцал?
<skai> gxoptg: тут тебе не там
<skai> !forum > gxoptg
<ubuntuhelp> gxoptg, please see my private message
<pahan> Bodia, в нете пишут что это не критично, это только предупреждение.
<pahan> Bodia, хотя вот в другом месте пишут что это опасно
<levelup_> Здравствуйте, я понимаю, что это баян, но может кто-то подскажет где почитать про compiz на 11.04?
<skai> levelup_: в интернете
<dmay> levelup_: в гугле в интернете
<levelup_> оке, конкретизирую.. поставил CompizConfig настроил нужные мне эффекты
<skai> levelup_: ну тут тебе к священнику на исповедь
<levelup_> =)
<levelup_> но тут я обнаружил, что компиз-то вообще не запущен)
<skai> а юнити запущено?
<levelup_> ps ax | grep -v grep | grep unity
<levelup_> так проверить?
<skai> а глазами ты юнити не видишь?
<levelup_> а как его отличить от чего-то другого?
<skai> levelup_: глазами
<Henoxek> ох, на баш
<levelup_> а панелька слева?
<levelup_> нет не запущен
<skai> levelup_: а гугл поиск по картинкам в браузере
<levelup_> =)
<levelup_> запустил юнити - окна перестали двигаться
<pahan> levelup, как говориться не рушимо, на века
<levelup_> <pahan> что?
<levelup_> В прошлых версиях было вот такое окно http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/snapshot26-404x360.png
<pahan> levelup, да я так прикольнулся
<pahan> кстате да, я когда юнити поставил у меня эта шляпа тоже пропала
<pahan> юнити сырой еще, сноси его к черту
<dmay> pahan: цыц, юнити единственное хорошее что случилось с бубунтой за последние два года
<dmay> хотя да, сырое оно конечно, сырое
<levelup_> заработали эффекты и юнити, оказывается дело было в дровах на видеокарту
<XuMuK[DHD]> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<skai> dmay: а я вот тебя знаю, и понимаю зачем ты это сказал
<dmay> skai: ась?
<skai> dmay: не боись:)я устал.я добрый и ничего не вижу
<dmay> дожили. уже даже когда что-то серъезное говоришь, все думают что это вброс (
<dmay> вы мне лучше скажите, какого лешего у меня майнкрафт падает?  что такого может яве не нравиться в полудохлом оффтопике?
<skai> dmay: оффтопик же
<novns> яве юнити не хватает
<novns> с юнити всё заработает
<dmay> в оффтопике свой юнити, из коробки
<novns> спасибо, там такого кошмара нет
<dmay> skai: ну да, а что поделаешь? не мы такие, жизнь такая...
<novns> кстати, милан молодец
<levelup_> а можно ли включить эффекты компиза без юнити?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> можно и без гнома
<levelup_> а можно иксы перезагрузить без перезагрузки компа?
<levelup_> а то ребутиться запарился после каждого эксперимента
<[Raiden]> Хм, читай как включит ьctrl+alt+backspace  или alt+sysrq+k - если надо убить. Если рестарт - просто логаут делай.
<[Raiden]> *релогин
<levelup_> ясно
<levelup_> на гноме включил прозрачность и вязкие окна - все работало нормально, включил куб - перестали двигаться окна
<levelup_> и куб не работает)
<levelup_> может дрова другие попробывать?
<XuMuK[mob]> с юнити куб не работает
<levelup_> так я не на юнити
<levelup_> на гноме
<levelup_> или надо вообще юнити снести
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю, должно работать. Есть правда 1 ньюанс. Ради юнити в убунту включили эксперементальную ветку компиза. А релиз - это 0.8..х. Есть хавту как откатить - юнити поломается.
<wildDAlex> Здравствуйте люди. Позвольте задавать боянный вопрос ). Давно не общался с Убунтой. На x64-версии до сих пор имеются проблемы с рядом приложений, флешем и т.д?
<[Raiden]> но возможно проблема не в этом.
<levelup_> =)
<wildDAlex> Т.е. есть ли смысл ставить x64. Оперативы 12гиг.
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: с рядом приложений - да, с флэшем вроде нет.
<rapidsp> стоит
<XuMuK[mob]> с флешем да, ещё есть косячки, но уже не так, как раньше
<XuMuK[mob]> конечно есть! или как минимум pae-kernel
<wildDAlex> Тогда почему стоит? В отличии от винды Убунта вроде бы умеет адресовать память более 4гб и в x86/
<levelup_> дело в процессоре, а не в винде
<levelup_> 32х битный проц не адресует более 4 гб
<[Raiden]> levelup_: в винде тоже
<[Raiden]> levelup_: в вин7 нету пае
<rapidsp> сто лет на 64-бит сижу... жду багов...
<sig_wall> :)
<wildDAlex> Ок, понял, ставлю x64 ).
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: pae дает возможность использовать всю рам, но 1 приложение всеравно не может жрать более 4гб. - 1 из недостатков. + 64 бит обычно капелкьу шустрее.
<Bodia> 12гб оперативы... флеш...
<Bodia> а что сделал ты ради флеша?
<rapidsp> 32х - это 19й век
<Bodia> *20
<XuMuK[mob]> выучил actionscript 3.0 ))*
<wildDAlex> Нет, флеш это был как пример того, что под x64 имеет проблемы. Я давно от Убунты далек, потому не знаю, как сейчас с этим дела.
<XuMuK[mob]> установил Photoshop CS 5))
<XuMuK[mob]> вопщем достаточно))
<wildDAlex> Еще вопрос, можно ли при установке не выделять раздел под swap. Система будет стоять на SSD, плюс оперативы не мало. Своп по сути не нужен.
<rapidsp> флеш - это такая живая картинка в браузере?
<[Raiden]> Bodia: 12гб не такая уж роскош, как по цене так и по необходимости (задачи разные есть). Так что сарказм неуместен.
<artus> wildDAlex, зачем с таким рамом своп?
<wildDAlex> artus: ну я и спрашиваю, можно ли не выделять раздел под него.
<XuMuK[mob]> можно и не выделять, но лучше хотя бы гиг выдели...
<artus> wildDAlex, нужно)
<XuMuK[mob]> для ибернации
<artus> ну свап ток для хибернейта нужен
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: Можно, но я бы выделил гига 2-4. На всякий случай )
<artus> XuMuK[mob], хотя пожно и в файл на винте свапить )
<[Raiden]> под своп
<artus> ну или накрайняк свап потом можно подключить )
<[Raiden]> бывают нештатные ситуации. например у меня 4гб рам, я оставил комп на сутки, прихожу, а у меня занято 7.5гб - гномшелл утек с расширениями. Если бы свопа небыло...
<[Raiden]> наверное всё бы повисло, а так шевелилось
<[Raiden]> редкий конечно случай, но вполне реальный
<[Raiden]> + отсутсвие свопа не дает никаких плюсов по сути.
<XuMuK[mob]> и не только по сути))
<artus> [Raiden], ну наличие свопа на ssd дает только минусы)
<wildDAlex> Просто система на SSD будет стоять, а на него лишний раз лучше не писать.
<XuMuK[mob]> просто не плюсов, кроме лишних гига-другого места на винте...
<XuMuK[mob]> что при нынешней стоимости дискового пространства - сдача...
<artus> wildDAlex, вобщем с 12тью то гигами памяти тебе своп не нужен)
<[Raiden]> ну это уже ваши трудности.  при 12 гб вероятность записи в своп будет достаточно маленькой.
<XuMuK[mob]> а что мемает для свопа не от флеша отпилить, а от обычеого винта?
<XuMuK[mob]> мешает*
<wildDAlex> Да по сути не мешает ничего. Если уж своп и использовать, я бы его все таки положил на SSD, для него скорость работы критична.
<[Raiden]> иметь файл подкачки ещё не значит использовать, впринципе.
<[Raiden]> может он раз в год будет заполнен
<artus> wildDAlex, в твоем случае своп это перестраховка от того тчоб система залипла, но опять же, если у тебя натечет на 12ть гигов, то гиг роли ну никак не играет )
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> очередные страдания на тему свопа... такой принципиальный вопрос! :)
<XuMuK[mob]> он у тебя если и будет юзацо, то раз в год для ибернации...
<XuMuK[mob]> так что в твоем случае я бы не сказал, что так уж критична)
<[Raiden]> если буде тпускаться какой-то хлам котоырй съедает 2-3гб от 12, в свопе конечно смысла мало.
<[Raiden]> Но вот 1 из ответов про своп: Не нужно. У меня 2ГБ памяти, свопа нет. Жив-здоров.
<[Raiden]> у меня например бывает загружено больше 2гб.
<[Raiden]> При этом я не работаю с крупными картинками или чем-то монстрообразным
<rapidsp> имхо система обязана занять всю оперативу при загрузке
<[Raiden]> в лине обычно под кэш отнимается постепенно, по мере юза. Можно сказать, чем больше аптайм, тем линукс шустрей )
<[Raiden]> что бы сразу - незнаю. с ureadahead если только повозится, что ыб больше считывало сразу в рам.
<[Raiden]> preload ещё ест ьсмысл поставить, но оно только на второй запуск работает
<artus> [Raiden], ну ды к прелинк до кучи)
<[Raiden]> ну, перлинк это уже не про рам, хотя поставить можно
<[Raiden]> бывают ещё такие фигни как... Запускаем в вайне первый сталкер, а оно пишет что хочет свопа 2 гига.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя это как-то выпиливается
<ira> Привет :)
<ira> Такая проблема: установлена ubuntu 10.04, на ней 2 пользователя. Если зайти в одного пользователя и включить аудио\видео файл, нажать на паузу, и зайти в другого пользователя, то отсутствует во втором юзере звук. Что мне делать? Извелась вся.
<whitesquall> а если не запускать ничего от 1-го, у 2-го юзера нет проблем?
<ira> угу
<whitesquall> а плеер какой?
<ira> ну сейчас totem, да не в этом дело. например если открыть видео в браузере (на ютубе), то же самое. Я заходила в настройки звука, там не найдено устройств от второго пользователя.
<whitesquall> попробуй запустить на 2-м юзере плеер из консоли, вдруг он какие ошибки сыпать будет. А так трудно что посоветовать
<whitesquall> как вариант более сложный, установить пакет totem-dbg и погонять отладчиком. Проблема, скорее всего, не в тотеме, но он наверняка будет ругаться на что-нибудь. А это уже будет старт для дальнейшей археологии :)
<ira> да не в тотеме, во всех плеерах так.
<skai> дело в пульсе
<whitesquall> да, можно попробовать грохнуть pulseaudio ещё.
<skai> оно иногда мутит с тем, что не хочет отдавать звук, если запущен от другого юзера звук
<skai> в чем дело = хз.не копал
<vamadir> народ это нормально если netstat -an показывает кучу соединений типа (unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED )???
<Bodia> угу
<Bodia> netstat -tan
<whitesquall> абсолютно
<Bodia>  netstat -t обычно хватает...
<vamadir> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<vamadir> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.100:35641     94.125.182.252:8001     ESTABLISHED
<vamadir> tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN
<vamadir> опс сори
<Bodia> lsof -i если на то пошло
<whitesquall> netstat -an показывает и локальные сокеты, а их полным полно, одни иксы c dbus'ом будут дофига держать
<Bodia> смотря что тебе нужно
<vamadir> мне надо видеть что уменя открыто
<whitesquall> по сети? netstat -antup
<vamadir> т.е. бэкдоры всякие и тд.
<vamadir> чтоб знать что у меня вирус или что то типо того
<Bodia> оно показывает только текущие
<vamadir> а открытые порты как посмотреть?
<whitesquall> обычный забинденый шелл можно увидеть при помощи netstat -antup, правда, тут покажет и все установленные соединения.
<whitesquall> но ничего не мешает модифицировать утилиту netstat для скрытия конкретных соединений.
<vamadir> хм... это че мне проше iptables прописать?
<whitesquall> самый удачный вариант - проверять трафик с соседнего компа
<whitesquall> iptables покажет тебе правила обработки пакетов, но не открытые соединения
<Bodia> netstat-nat?
<vamadir> ну я имею ввиду зарезать все, кроме определенных портов. оно же спасет от троянов?
<Bodia> ...правда это у меня все через нат..
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, фобия?
<whitesquall> то спасёт, если будут подключаться к тебе, но если инициализировать соединение будет твой комп - толку мало. А настроить такие правила для фаервола весьма проблематично
<whitesquall> *это спасёт
<vamadir> Sergey_IT да нет, просто я шас в китае, обновился с ихнего зеркала. И как то странно стал вести себя трафик
<vamadir> хотя может мне кажется
<whitesquall> vamadir: какое зеркало - роли особой не играет, ведь все пакеты подписаны ключами мейнтейнеров.
<vamadir> ну были ли ведь случаи внедрения бэкдоров и тд в репы убунты
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, а почему с зеркала?
<vamadir> до официального пинг и скорость мала
<whitesquall> vamadir: ни кто не спорит, что утечка ключей не возможна. Но это на совести мейнтейнеров.
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, а чего в Китае делаешь?
<vamadir> эх..... короче объясняю ситуацию. ubuntu 11.04 после обновления стал пропадать инет, хотя радом винда работает нормально. Т.е. соединение есть а вот сайты грузятся как будто трафик что то жрет.
<whitesquall> если тебе станет спокойнее, можешь просканить свой комп nmap'ом. Но опять же это не может дать ни каких гарантий.
<vamadir> Sergey_IT учу китайский язык
<whitesquall> dns-сервера одинаковые на обоих прописаны?
<vamadir> whitesquall dns на роутере wifi прописан
<vamadir> он раздает инет
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, а зачем обновляешься? Это не обязательно
<whitesquall> запусти на винде wireshark да посмотри какой трафик льётся на другом компе, чтоб тебе было спокойней.
<vamadir> Sergey_IT, ну дак а как по другому ? Учтановил систему, и обновился первым делом
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> а sudo ssh -qTfnN -D 7070 может зависнуть и сожрать трафик?
<whitesquall> sudo разве нужно? ) Вообще могу по себе сказать, что подобное туннелирование несколько тормозней, чем соединение на прямую.
<whitesquall> и если ты параноик, пиши не 7070, а localhost:7070 :D
<vamadir> whitesquall да просто это мне надо, чтобы youtube + facebook открывать. Онизалочены в китае
<vamadir> я через ssh до своего сервака а через него в четь
<vamadir> *сеть
<whitesquall> я понял, я сам часто делаю тунель через ssh домой для отдельного профиля браузера - иногда разница в задержке бывает слегка заметна
<vamadir> <whitesquall> а изза этого может весь трафик на пк сожрать? т.е. как нить зациклится или еще ченить
<whitesquall> vamadir: не думаю
<vamadir> ладно пойду дальше копаться. что же трафик хавает
<shenmue> это я
<vamadir> для squid нужен модуль tun ?
<ira> НУУ РЕЕБЯЯЯТААА ;(((((
<ira> А есть альтернатива pulseaudio
<shenmue> да
<ira> а какая?
<vamadir> alsa
<shenmue> алса либо oss
<ira> спасибо
<shenmue> ira, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<[Raiden]> альза не альтернатива, альтернатива это какой-нить jack , а  alsa совсем другая вещь
<[Raiden]> это по сути дрова
<[Raiden]> а альза прослойка
<[Raiden]> ой, а пульс прослойка, фреймворк
<ira> shenmue, если я введу sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, то у меня ubuntu-desktop не удалится? а то в синаптике в зависимостях стоит.
<artus> [Raiden], поставил натти) ниче так
<[Raiden]> artus: даже рвотных рефлексов не вызвало? :)
<shenmue> ubuntu-desktop просто мета пакет . пустой обсалютно с кучей зависмостей. удаляй вообщем
<[Raiden]> ira: удалится
<shenmue> [Raiden] там мануал грамотный. я по нему делаю
<artus> [Raiden], не) рвотные рефлексы это когда оно падаеть ни с того, ни с сего)
<shenmue> а мета пакеты все сразу сам удаляю
<ira> так так.. а вместо него мне что впиливать?) Раз alsa не то...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Я просто уточнил. альзу и пульс нельзя сравнивать, это не альтернативы
<artus> пульс
<artus> выбор у тебя не богат)
<shenmue> зачем вообще удалять пульс ?
<vamadir> ira http://vamadir.com/archives/52 я как раз там выпиливал пульсу в самом конце
<[Raiden]> вместо альзы пульс нельзя. Можно только вместе. пульс не будет работать если выпилить драйверы для звуковух.
<whitesquall> ira: если нет ни каких больше экзотических требований к звуку, сноси пульс ) alsa справится :)
<artus> [Raiden], радует что, радует что синезубые уши подхватило моментально )
<[Raiden]> artus:  в дебиане больше возни?
<vamadir> [Raiden] а разве в дебиане пояаился пульс?
<artus> [Raiden], а там толи версия блуеза не та, толи еще что , собирать влом )
<artus> vamadir, он там есть в репах
<[Raiden]> vamadir: да, в дебиане есть пульс, еслинадо. Но мы с артусом про другое говорим.
<vamadir> [Raiden] сорри
<[Raiden]> artus: ясно
<artus> [Raiden], я то даже вывел звук на них, ток чей то он в скайп так и не захотел вещать
<[Raiden]> кто-то написал на фоурмах что пульс надо выпиливать. Теперь ходят всякие и незнаю чего им делать с этим.
<[Raiden]> ют*
<[Raiden]> выпиливание пульса обычно дает потерю регулировки громкости отдельных софтин и наверное ещё потерю убунтовского индикатора громкости и пожалуй больше ничего.
<whitesquall> [Raiden]: да вот, ira жалуется, что звук не воспроизводится одновременно от нескольких юзеров )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот что не пробовал, то не пробовал ) С альзой скорее всего будет вероятность ещё меньше, особенно если встроенный кодек  , а не какой-нить аудиджи или x-fi
<[Raiden]> т.к. 1 из задач пульса создание софтовой многопоточности
<whitesquall> я могу гарантировать, что в сквизе с одной alsa такой проблемы нет :) Часто рычат на меня: "выруби свой плеер", не мешай по ютьюбу лазить :D
<whitesquall> ради интереса поставить чтоль пульс :)
<shenmue> не ставь
<shenmue> звук хуже намного
<artus> хм, но вот скайпа на пульсе скрипит )
<novns> пульс - зло
<novns> у меня всё всегда играет прямо на конкретный выход
<novns> одновременный вывод звука нафиг не нужен
<[Raiden]> была бы 1 де и апи... я думаю если бы небыло гнома, то звуком между софтом и дровами занимался бы фонон
<novns> фонон, если что, до недавнего времени играл через gstreamer, как и гном
<[Raiden]> и ещё наверное развился бы xine , т.к. он уже работал, до появления гстримера - гноме ры просто хотят сами всё реализовать и по своему.
<[Raiden]> novns: гстример не то, это набор кодеков по сути
<[Raiden]> как и xine
<novns> т.е., фонон - это только обёртка
<[Raiden]> а звук выводится либо фонон-пульс-альза, либо фонон-альза.
<[Raiden]> и пульс только обертка
<artus> [Raiden], ты скайп ставил?
<novns> у меня звук выводится прямо на альсу
<novns> всякие левые звуки, вроде уведомлений, не используются
<[Raiden]> artus: да, тоже хрипит, раньше небыло, в 10.10.
<novns> я или слушаю музыку, или смотрю что-нибудь
<artus> [Raiden], лечил как то? )
<novns> други х звуков нет и быть не должно
<novns> *других
<[Raiden]> artus: У меня 2 емыла, ася, жабер и 2 ирк сервера. Я думаю мне жабер не нужне.
<[Raiden]> )
<5EXAC5LNA> всем привет
<artus> [Raiden], жабер нужен)))
<5EXAC5LNA> хочу высказаться
<artus> лана, затестим в гугорталке ) там видно будет)
<5EXAC5LNA> перешёл на убунту полгода назад
<5EXAC5LNA> очень доволен и рад))
<5EXAC5LNA> всё есть что нужно))
<[Raiden]> artus: я незнаю как победить. Хочешь попробуй пульс выпилить
<artus> [Raiden], да мне проще от скайпа отказатцо)
<novns> да, начиная с  10.10, vlc через пульс хрипит
<novns> прямо на альсу - не хрипит
<[Raiden]> а вот влц у меня не хрипит
<novns> зависит ещё от частоты дискретизации
<5EXAC5LNA> novns raiden
<[Raiden]> novns: в пульсе она настраивается кстати
<novns> пульс работает на 48кГц
<5EXAC5LNA> я после vlc перешёл на UMplayer
<5EXAC5LNA> теперь мой фаворит)
<novns> [Raiden], что, надо помнить и каждый раз перенастраивать?
<5EXAC5LNA> всё идеально куча кодеков,настроек видео и звука
<5EXAC5LNA> попробуйте тоде UMplayer
<[Raiden]> novns: Незнаю, в моем случае не надо
<artus> 5EXAC5LNA, к чему этот поток сознания?
<5EXAC5LNA> artus весело мне просто
<5EXAC5LNA> чтото не так?)
<[Raiden]> меняется в default-sample-rate = 44100 , в файле /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<artus> 5EXAC5LNA, флудить  зачем ?
<5EXAC5LNA> artus где флуд то?О_О
<novns> [Raiden], половина музыки в 48кГц, двд-аудио
<[Raiden]> novns: и что?
<5EXAC5LNA> люди будте добрее =)
<novns> [Raiden], и ещё куча в 96 и даже 192 встречается
<artus> 5EXAC5LNA, начиная после фразы 19:59   5EXAC5LNA | хочу высказаться
<novns> [Raiden], ну и то, зачем нужно портить звук лишними преобразованиями?
<5EXAC5LNA> artus я просто поделился мыслями
<5EXAC5LNA> ))
<[Raiden]> novns: и все они проиграются. Думаешь альза автоматом гонит в том виде в котором звуковая дорожка?
<artus> и да
<artus> !enter | 5EXAC5LNA
<ubuntuhelp> 5EXAC5LNA: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<novns> [Raiden], если играть на конкретынй выход, альса переключает рабочую частоту устройства
<shenmue> Со слов авторов, metacity — это "Скучный оконный менеджер для взрослых. Многие оконные менеджеры напоминают "Растишку"; Metacity больше похож на овсяные хлопья."
<novns> если играть на микшер альсы или на пульсаудио - выполняются преобразования
<novns> а они не нужны и вредны
<shenmue> интересное такое описание
<5EXAC5LNA> ок понял
<getrus5> люди когда переходил полностью на ubuntu думал что автокад будет есдинственная преграда для меня.Но потом нашёл чудо программа DraftSight.Вопрос кроме этого существуют ли ещё какойнить редактор чертежей? =)
<[Raiden]> novns: вот чего нашел
<[Raiden]> You can disable resampling in pulseaudio by editing the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file. You can play around with these lines
<[Raiden]> resample-method = speex-float-1
<[Raiden]> Это наверное надо закоментить
<getrus5> ???
<[Raiden]> хотя иногда это полезно, если звуковуха  не может воспроизвести 96кгц
<rapidsp> а вот интересно - у меня вбокс при запуске любой машины намертво комп вешает
<rapidsp> причем в разных осях
<[Raiden]> getrus5: qcad вроде на тайвани сильно юзают, он там типа стандарта.
<novns> [Raiden], там дальше пишут, что это ошибочный совет
<[Raiden]> novns: )
<whitesquall> qcad вроде б, когда я глядел, 2d только умел, не? )
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. просили чертилку - я назвал какую знаю.
<getrus5> ясно,спасибо
<getrus5> а Qcad также Gnu?
<whitesquall> опенсорсный )
<[Raiden]> там вроде 1 из версий фри
<getrus5> хотяб бесплатный))
<whitesquall> getrus5: в общем, достойной альтернативы автокада, увы, нет
<whitesquall> все проекты либо сырые, либо уже ушли в историю
<getrus5> whitesquall ну я пока очень рад Draft-сайту))
<getrus5> функций пока для меня достаточно =)
<getrus5> Так я до этого ваще думал что автокад единственный возможный редактор)))
<whitesquall> 2d ведь
<getrus5> нет помойму
<getrus5> не уверен)) но помойму))
<getrus5>  и ещё один вопрос =) я вот когда перешёл пользовался vlc но потом попробовал UMplayer.
<getrus5> ещё какиенить достойные проигрываетли есть на убунту?
<getrus5> пока для меня ближе всего подходит UMplayer под мой форточный*Kmplayer* лучше
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь smplayer , umplayer не устроил тем что не имеет прятать ифейс, отсвлять только рамку.
<[Raiden]> оставлять*
<getrus5> ясно.А чтонить не связанное с внутенним Mplayer-ом,отдельное есть достойное?)
<getrus5> кроме vlc
<getrus5> просто он вроде бы и всё читает а сталкиваля что не всё)))
<getrus5> *сталкивался
<[Raiden]> Наверное нет. Есть плейеры на основе xine  , страшные по виду в основном
<getrus5> понял огромное спасибо за консультацию =)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё mplayer2 , форк мплейера. Там выпилили менкодер и пофиксили работу с mkv - то что могу вспомнить
<getrus5> а то на IRC-line меня сразу *на#* послали((
<getrus5> ок
<getrus5> очень рад что есть такой канал на будущее сохраню =)
<getrus5> на других люди злые какието и не хотят ваще разговаривать))
<getrus5> всем бб
<[Raiden]> потому, что нубы задают одни и  те же вопросы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> думаю, если в лине нужно делать 3д модели, придется осваивать блендер
<[Raiden]> что бы заменить автокад
<artus> если б сам не ушол, вылелел бы)
<whitesquall> да, на базе блендера тоже какая-то 3д среда проектирования есть кстати )
<Sergey_IT> вылелел... жуть )
<[Raiden]> бывают платные ещё, типа этого http://www.daveg.com/
<[Raiden]> вот ещё какой-то финт ушами http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/117133/
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> dia - наше всё
<[Raiden]> на самом деле поиск замены для привычной программы - геморой
<whitesquall> как и с операционной системой =)
<[Raiden]> я например кады не искаол, но выбор аудиоплейера меня изрядно вымотал. Хорошо хоть нашлись добрые люди форкнувшие амарок 1.4.х в клементин. Нарекания есть, хоть как-то устраивает.
<licwin> а !)))))) кто видел индийское порно без песен?)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я ваще индайское не видел
<licwin> ))
<[Raiden]> и*
<licwin> ну *ля с песнями это ****Ц))))!
<artus> @kick licwin ты каналом ошибся, очень сильно
<shenmue> артус не любит кинематограф
<artus> артус не любит когда матерятцо тут
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0806/h_1312653060_e698574b85.png
<artus> [Raiden], хеее, скайп перестал рычать когда я сказал ему что у меня 5.1
<[Raiden]> artus: у меня в нем чничего нету кроме пульса
<[Raiden]> для выбора
<artus> я в параметрах звука сказал
<artus> а там тоже только пульс
<[Raiden]> ясно, но у меня не 5.1...
<artus> ну у меня 2.1 но звуковая 5.1
<[Raiden]> тогда если ты выберешь 5.1 , можешь чего-нить не услышать по идее, что идет не на фронт
<artus> ну гипотетически да
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: что за плеер такой аккуратный? на обморок похож
<sig_wall> клементин какой-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> угу и тема qtcurve
<[Raiden]> artus: я выбрал 4.0 сураунд и тоже звук исчез. пО идее это почти как  стерео х2
<[Raiden]> *хрюк исчез, звук остался )
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем видно трабла у пульса с выводом аналогового стерео
<[Raiden]> переключил обратно на stereo duplex - pfnhtofkj
<[Raiden]> затрещало
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать обновить
<[Raiden]> его
<Lorgus> carmani кто нить из под бубунты прошивал ??? гугл молчит...  =0((
<bocman> Ben I need help
<bocman> лиди добрые
<bocman> кто себе ставил pcsx2
<bocman> ,
<bocman> ?
<artus> !enter | bocman
<ubuntuhelp> bocman: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<bocman> во избежание лишних символов?
<artus> bocman, во избижание наказания за флуд
<artus> *е
<bocman> )) вас понял шеф
<whitesquall> bocman: чтобы банально не выглядеть неадекватом
<bocman> ))))
<shenmue> [Raiden], а дедбиф лучша
<bocman> сказывается отсутствие опыта общения в irc сетях
<[Raiden]> shenmue: мне с базой хочется
<bocman> хочу поставить себе pcsx2 но как это сделать не знаю. инструкции киллометровые
<bocman> может кто подскажет
<bocman> не все но хотябы советы напутствующие либо пооучавствовать
<bocman> со мной, парралельно
<shenmue> ставь . инструкции не зря пишут
<shenmue> [Raiden], если включил опции свернуть в трей и не показыват в трее то как вытащить обратно?
<[Raiden]> я не могу ответить. Спрашивай всех
<[Raiden]> найти настройки и удалить наверное
<[Raiden]> или изменить
<shenmue> нее
<shenmue> как вернуть на передний план ?
<shenmue> хоткеями наверное
<[Raiden]> мне сложно овтечать на такие вопросы, у меня до 11.10 кде )
<[Raiden]> отв*
<[Raiden]> и то что сворачивается в терй не исчезает
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png
<shenmue> первая и третья опции
<User761[web]> привет всем
<User761[web]> убунту не видит сетевуху
<User761[web]> помогите
<|rapidsp|> ifconfig -a
<[Raiden]> модель сетевухи известна?
<|rapidsp|> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User761[web]> интел
<bocman> rfkill list
<bocman> а дальше блок или анблок
<[Raiden]> )
<bocman> xcmx
<whitesquall> rfkill говоришь? )
<User761[web]> пытаюсь на нетбуке там вафля есть и проводная, надо проводную, rfkill на вафлю реагирует
<|rapidsp|> "не видит" - так себе описание проблемы
<User761[web]> и ещё там ай пи шник прописываю а в сетевых не меняет
<User761[web]> в сетевые инструменты
<PACCBET> ребят, а где можно бота взять такого как ubuntuhelp, хочу на freenode канал организовать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0806/h_1312656105_03707de630.png
<whitesquall> sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.2/24 eth0 up , не? Хотя сейчас более современным способом считается использование утилиты ip: ip addr add 192.168.0.2/24 broadcast + dev eth0 . Как-то так..
<User761[web]> что то не получается
<whitesquall> ну и ладно
<User761[web]> (((((
<XuMuK>  
<shenmue>  
<Nor8>  Есть у кого-нибудь ссылка на ППА с пропатченной мышью вайном?
<artus> Nor8, WoT? ))
<Nor8> artus: В воте, по-моему, и так мышь работает. Или нет?
<artus> через WoTFLIX
<artus> в котором вайн с патчем )
<Nor8> artus: Где он есть, вайн этот? ИЛи это патч только?
<shenmue> патч отдельн осами ставят
<shenmue> и собирают
<Nor8>     Да уже нашел,   только думаю, не нужен он, плэйонлинуксом можно настроить всё
<[Raiden]> а разьве мышку не починили? баг с поворотом не на 360?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0807/h_1312662741_365be9b1ef.jpeg
<Whitesquall> блиин, загрузился с нового кнопписка, а там 5-й фаерфокс - теперь слюни текут! :(
<Whitesquall> он реально шикарен, проц даже не дёргается )
<[Raiden]> впервые увидел фф5?
<artus> Whitesquall, у меня на нем 370 вкладок открыто а он и не мурчит)
<Whitesquall> artus: я помню )
<artus> [Raiden], хеее, клементин не может бибдиотеку обновить и падает) а там всего то 5к песенок )
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: да ) я сижу до сих пор на 3-й ветке )
<artus> Whitesquall, ты извращенец)
<[Raiden]> у меня только в текущем плейлисте 1134
<Whitesquall> не хочу со из стабильного сквиза превращать зоопарк )
<artus> Whitesquall, пятый ff стабильнее некуда)
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall: ты маньяк
<artus> Whitesquall, deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-5.0 )))
<Whitesquall> извращенец, маньяк... ух, только маме не говорите :D
<Whitesquall> надо наверно тогда сразу и на 5-й тандербёрд перепрыгивать )
<[Raiden]> )
<Whitesquall> а qcad и в правду только 2d, да и верно - он не опенсорс
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall: какое де или вм юзаешь? соц. опрос.
<[Raiden]> )
<Whitesquall> awesome, но ни как не найду время доводки под себя.
<[Raiden]> ок
<copyerfiled> Здравствуйте. В терминале пытаюсь запустить файл example.bin пишет no such file or directory, файл при этом там есть и директория соответственно тоже, что это может быть?
<Whitesquall> ls -l example.bin что выдаёт?
<copyerfiled> его и выдает
<[Raiden]> ./example.bin  - в *никсах нету . в $PATH как в винде  - не секурно
<copyerfiled> непонимаю вашего сленга
<[Raiden]> тогда просто пищши команду как я написал
<Whitesquall> ты мне результат полностью покажи :)
<copyerfiled> может какого то пакета нехватает который с бинами умеет разбираться, я только что поставил систему
<copyerfiled> Whitesquall: ок только это не быстро, на другом компе все :(
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Whitesquall> chmod u+x example.bin; ./example.bin
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall: мой вариант тоже показал бы что прав нет, если  их нет, не только лс
<[Raiden]> )
<copyerfiled> Whitesquall: $ ls -l hldsupdatetool.bin
<copyerfiled> -rwxr-xr-x 1 cs cs 3513408 2005-09-02 06:27 hldsupdatetool.bin
<[Raiden]> [01:04:55] [[Raiden]]./example.bin
<copyerfiled> пример в переводе
<copyerfiled> если о способе запуска то именно так и делаю, пишет что его нет :(
<[Raiden]> ты такой невнимательный?
<[Raiden]> ты говорил что пишешь example.bin , а не ./example.bin
<copyerfiled> я просто непонимаю что ты мне говоришь
<Whitesquall> напиши в консоли ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Whitesquall> хоть что-то, но должно быть )
<copyerfiled> именно так и пишу
<[Raiden]> значит оно либо тихо отрабатывает, либо я незнаю. Если бы была опечатка в имени - написали бы ошибку
<copyerfiled> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin no such file...
<copyerfiled> нет ничего не делает :(
<Whitesquall> ну..., попробуй sh hldsupdatetool.bin
<[Raiden]> набери ./ и нажми TAB
<Whitesquall> ну ведь с ls'ом то получилось =)
<copyerfiled> через sh пишет hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall: да хрен его знает, может в имени непечатный символ
<copyerfiled> на таб нажал, имя файла само дописалось, нажимаю энтер, тоже самое, нет файла либо директории :(
<Whitesquall> интересно )
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: теперь мой совет выше
<copyerfiled> бред :(
<[Raiden]> угу
<Whitesquall> хорошо, попробуй sh 'hldsupdatetool.bin'  , такая же ошибка?
<copyerfiled> раньше все работало, сегодня снес всю систему, поставил х64 и вот такой подвох :(
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall: так можно только скрипты исполнить и то не все, т.к. sh - это кривой dash
<copyerfiled> та же ошибко- синтакс еррор
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: набери file ./hldsupdatetool.bin и покажи вывод
<copyerfiled> может действительно пакет какойто нужно установить?
<Whitesquall> система в крах не падала?
<copyerfiled> нет
<Whitesquall> может, debsums прогнать...
<copyerfiled> выдало: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<copyerfiled> я тут натыкался на сайт какойто, там написано, что вроде х64 не очень дружит с программами написанными для 32х разрядной, и нужен какойто пакет чтоли
<[Raiden]> и чего ты хочешь от 32бит бинарника в 64бит ос? ему небось тонну либо нехватает, набери ldd ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<[Raiden]> *kb,
<[Raiden]> *либ
<copyerfiled> not a dynamic executable
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит в теории внешние либы не юзает
<Whitesquall> не, мне кажется, что тут ещё что-то..
<PACCBET> анекдот сбацать? ()
<copyerfiled> так тоесть так и есть 64 не дружит с 32 ?
<[Raiden]> а набери sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<copyerfiled> cs is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: возможность запуска 32бит программ есть, часто надо для этого доставлять\искать либы
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ну запусти от того кто имеет права на юзин судо )
<copyerfiled> от рута можно?
<[Raiden]> от рута можно бе судо
<[Raiden]> без
<[Raiden]> вообще, если текст такой ошибки точный -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> то возможно чего-то ему нехватает просто
<[Raiden]> это уже не шелл ругается, по идее
<copyerfiled> с судо как будто бы выполнилось, но на самом деле ничего не произошло
<copyerfiled> без судо просто от рута, также ругнулся на отсутствие файла и директории
<Whitesquall> так, а в /etc/fstab нет всяких опций типа noexec на этот раздел? :)
<[Raiden]> кс вообще не нужен. урбан разнообразней
<copyerfiled> это совсем сложно  находится все в /home/cs/hlds
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: не уходи пока.
<copyerfiled> тоесть какбы сам ничего не вписывал
<copyerfiled> да уж куда идти, там народ уже сутки без сервера, волнуются
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: набери sudo apt-get install ia32-libs , и потом ещё раз попробуй, можешь от cs
<copyerfiled> вово
<copyerfiled> это он
<copyerfiled>  [Raiden]: огромное спасибо
<copyerfiled> заработало
<[Raiden]> ok )
<copyerfiled> шас и старый серв заработал, такчто даже пересобирать непридется :)
<[Raiden]> иногда можно потеряться в bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory  -  если бы писал ошибку шелл было бы немного не так. Но можно подумать что шелл не нашел файл.
 * Whitesquall взял на заметку
<[Raiden]> когда файл не найден будет примерно так
<[Raiden]> zsh: command not found: аваа
<[Raiden]> аваа: команда не найдена
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> или я туплю , ну короче уже не важно
<copyerfiled> еще вот вопрос, у меня установлен x11vnc, я  вижу меню логина, это огромный плюс, но если я залогинюсь под рутом и выйду, потом при заходе снова, я захожу сразу в учетку рута получается зная только пароль от vnc
<copyerfiled> можно ли его настроить по подобию терминальных серверов виндовс?
<[Raiden]> это я незнаю
<copyerfiled> чтобы неважно как отсоединился от сервера, чтобы всегда любого пользователя выкидывало в меню логина?
<Bodia> запретить запись в файл конфига вьюера?
<Bodia> такой радикальный приём..
<copyerfiled> хм
<copyerfiled> думаю не поможет
<shenmue> жалка никакой шкалы времени сборки нет
<shenmue> а то компилицо а сколько еще хз
<PACCBET> Идет суд. Cудья: > - Вы знаете этого человека?<< >> Подсудимый: > - Нет.<< >> Судья: - А почему он у вас в друзьях на “однокласcниках”?
<PACCBET> ))))
<Bodia> о
<Bodia> дайте инвайт шоле на гугл+)
 * PACCBET даёт инвайт ^_^
<[Raiden]> PACCBET: )
<PACCBET> где можно бота взять такого как ubuntuhelp, хочу на freenode канал организовать?
<Bodia> ей! пацанчеГ, дай ка пару инвайтеков на гугл+ погонять! я отдам, честно!
<PACCBET> ни в курси?
<PACCBET> пацанчег, Бодя, тебе годков то много?
<artus> чего шумим?
<Bodia> человек в гугл не может вбить "irc bot"
<PACCBET> бота ищем
<Bodia> PACCBET: универ скоро заканчиваю )
<artus> PACCBET, ну так в гугл искать, в гугл)
<PACCBET> freenode <<<<<<< Bodia , смотри внимательней )))
<PACCBET> не, ну может мне, кто ubuntuhelpa скинет ...
<[Raiden]> Дайде уже ему инвайт. А я спать пошел
<[Raiden]> т*
<artus> есть только войсы)
<Bodia> злые вы) последний выходной день :)
<Bodia> PACCBET: http://freenode.net/utilities.shtml вроде оно..
<shenmue> по моему на г+ уже так пускают
<Bodia> Уже приглашены? Мы пока не можем принять больше пользователей. Повторите попытку через некоторое время.
<PACCBET> Bodia щас гляну спсб, был бы он ещё руссифицирован )
<dmay> г+? а там есть жизнь?
<Bodia> и даже очень размножается...
<dmay> PACCBET: учи язык же. со знанием инглицкого интернет внезапно стоновится раз в 50 больше )
<Bodia> dmay: с китайским еще больше)
<dmay> не-а
<dmay> китайский сектор лишь несколько больше русскоязычного
<Bodia> хотя да.. у них там фаервол.. им нельзя сильно в интернеты..
<dmay> китайский сектор лишь несколько больше русскоязычного
<PACCBET> dmay О_о ??  А я думал, что мне tcl-а хватит)))
<Bodia> кто то сидит на кедах?)
<dmay> tcl ещё жив??!?! О_О
<dmay> Bodia: странные люди со странными вкусами. а что?
<Bodia> dmay: в консоли при создании новой вкладки постоянно нужно выбирать стандартный профиль..
<Whitesquall> и даже развивается, надеюсь, что в убунте попрёт:  wish8.5 /usr/share/tcltk/tk8.5/demos/widget
<dmay> Bodia: вот я ж говорю - странные люди. как можно таким пользоваться?
<Whitesquall> в рассылке дебиана даже войну из-за tcl'а устраивали
<dmay> Whitesquall: зомби, как я понимаю, победили?
<PACCBET> dmay вот только с фтп скачал tcl8.5.10 от мая 2011, а есть и свежее
<Whitesquall> да, вроде )
<Bodia> tcl в дебиане ужедавно не видел..
<Bodia> где используют?
<dmay> мдэ. некромансеры набегают
<PACCBET> Bodia freeBSD
<Bodia> PACCBET: нет.. спасибо.. я лучше дебиан :)
<PACCBET> Bodia да это у меня на шелле ))
 * Bodia признает что не осилил фриибзд
<PACCBET> так то у меня кубунту с гномом
<Bodia> "кубунту с гномом".. странно звучит..
<shenmue> нормально
<PACCBET> ну я плазму снес
<PACCBET> точнее задвинул
<shenmue> логично вполне. скачать кубунту. снести кде и поставить гном.
<Whitesquall> вполне здравая мысль, ничего не скажешь :)
<Bodia> ну да... все вполне логично..
<dmay> ну линукс же, тут это вполне логично :3
<Bodia> пойду ка я тоже поставлю виндовс 7 ультимейт и через него запущу инсталл кубунты где потом снесу кде и посталю гном..
<SergeyIT> dmay, все хорошо, что не вин )
<PACCBET> чо ржЁте? привык я к гному
<dmay> SergeyIT: нет. гитлер это не вин, и, тем не менее, не хорошо.
<SergeyIT> dmay, тьфу на тебя, нашел кого вспомнить...
<dmay> PACCBET: эм. а ты в курсе, что кроме кубунты есть ещё просто убунта, сразу с гномом? )
<dmay> SergeyIT: ну, я ещё много примеров могу найти что не вин и не хорошо
<dmay> опера та-же, например
<SergeyIT> dmay, а я ее и не видел...
<dmay> и не смотри. там чем дальше тем веселее )
<SergeyIT> и не буду ))
<dmay> и правильно )))
<shenmue> вайн уже второй час собирается
<Bodia> хм... у меня 20 минут...
<Bodia> а то и меньше..
<dmay> Bodia: бустрее было бы оффтопик поставить, не находишь?
<Bodia> дай линк
<dmay> тьфу, то есть shenmue ^
<PACCBET> dmay О_о !! и такое есть, вот был бы у меня нормальный и-нет, дурью бы не маялся ))
<dmay> Bodia: куда линк?
<shenmue> не тьфукай на мну
<Bodia> куда офтопик?)
<dmay> кто тут? кто все эти люди??
<dmay> так. по пунктам
<shenmue> быстрее да но есть пару но которые хочется проверить
<dmay> shenmue: бустрее было бы оффтопик поставить, не находишь?
<shenmue> оффтопик стоит
<dmay> Bodia: на МСДНе в разделе загрузок. там же и ключи можно взять :3
<Bodia> dmay: я там был.. говорит ОС не подлинная и вообще на виндовс не похожа..
<shenmue> Wine build complete.
<Bodia> и постоянно просит какойто IE9 установить..
<dmay> Bodia: не надо вот, МСДН спокойно из неоффтопиков пускает ;)
<shenmue> ие9 это даунлоадер для других браузеров
<PACCBET> ставь ИЕ будет щастье))
<Bodia> [1/1]/home/bodia/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/Windows XP.vdi:  100%  extents: 696 -> 696       [ OK ]
<Bodia> уже лучше.. раньше 1072 куска было..
<Bodia> все спят..
<PACCBET> спят
<copyerfiled> кто знает почему из /etc/resolv.conf стираются данные?
<Bodia> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Bodia> вроде ясно написано
<copyerfiled> да тоже заметил, нетворк манагер перезаписывает, а откуда он берет данные ?
<copyerfiled> просто из за этого инета нет
<Bodia> ну так пропиши в нетвор менеджер чот нудно
<copyerfiled> в настройках сетевых карт все прописано правильно, днс прописаны, а он от туда взять неможет почемуто :(
<copyerfiled> непрокатит, это сервер он после логина будут работать если не ошибаюсь, а нужно, чтоб при включении машины все работало независимо от того залогинился кто или нет
<markmx> опять кутишники молчат =))) тут поможете?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-07
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Fail!
<SER_> всем привет
<User899[web]> какая команда открывала  root  через alt + f2
<User899[web]> ??
<User899[web]> Народ
<AndreX> gksu gnome-terminal
<User899[web]> менеджер файлов откроется при этом?
<AndreX> gksu nautilus
<User899[web]> а что в папке lost file есть?
<User899[web]> можно ли ее удалять?
<AndreX> нельзя
<User899[web]> она 2 гб весит у меня
<User899[web]> 17ad1ce3-28b5-4703-b469-20f65cf196e3 у меня так обозначен один из дисков ... как его переименовать?
<User899[web]> как переименовать диск?
<AndreX> это он у тебя в /media так называеться?
<User899[web]> джа
<User899[web]> да
<SER_> парни, вопрос на засыпку, в unity вообще лучше compiz эффекты чтоле не трогать? чето пытаясь что либо поменять опять натыкался на нерабочий интерфейс, особенно 3D куб включить и ппц, хотелось бы хоть вязкие окна и эффект сгорания?
<User899[web]> трогать можно
<User899[web]> но надо проверять на совместимость
<SER_> но накладно )))
<SER_> иех
<SER_> походу он недаработан еще
<User899[web]> некоторые эффекты не взаимодействуют
<AndreX> User899[web],  запиши его в встаб и сделай нормальную точку монтирования предварительно создав папку с таким же названием в /media
<User899[web]> Что записать?
<SER_> даже в классическом интерфейсе включал compiz и напарывался на нерабочие заголовки окон
<AndreX> User899[web],  man fstab man mkdir man chmod
<AndreX> читай
<User899[web]> это куда писать ?
<User899[web]> я открыл уже фстаб
<AndreX> в консоли писать
<AndreX> и гуглить
<SER_> хехе
<micro-chipset> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fstab+ubuntu читай там
<AndreX> мне тут какбе некогда тебя обучать как дисковая система в линукс устроена
<micro-chipset> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap8 вот тоже можно почитать
<micro-chipset> А вобще учись пользоваться гуглом а не спрашивать всякую ерунду. Спроси лучше когда что то пробывал но не вышло
<SER_> ааа млин ну нафига бубунту изуродовали по дефолту поставив унити
 * SER_ с ужасом ждет дальнейших преобразований убунты
<AndreX> ну дык а кто тебе мешает гном по дефолту выбрать??
<SER_> да там тоже компиз глючит
<SER_> в 11.04 убунте
<SER_> я не пробовал gnom3, он на unity чтоле похож? или лучше
<AndreX> ну чемто и похож
<SER_> а там компиз пашеть?
<AndreX> незнаю, не юзаю всякие компизы и тд
<User899[web]> lost found можно ли ее скрыть?
<AndreX> нет
 * SER_ думает тоже уже отказаться от компиза
<User899[web]> а как объеденить  /media c /home
<User899[web]> на медиа у меня ничего нет
<User899[web]> Gparted  не может
<micro-chipset> Да и кто тебе мешает собрать свой гном второй или кеды со своим блекджеком и шлюхами
<User899[web]> что можно использовать ?
<User899[web]> чтобы соеденить  медиа и хоме?
<AndreX> User899[web], мля хватит пургу гнать, не нужно их соединять>_<
<User899[web]> что вписать в фстаб?Г
<User899[web]> чтобы переименовать?
<micro-chipset> Че за бред ты несеш? На кой фиг их объяединять?
<AndreX> User899[web], а тебе зачем ссылки довали на доки по фстабу? чтобы ты опять спросил тоже самое чтоль?
<User899[web]> у меня мб кончились
<User899[web]> не куда выйти не могу
<User899[web]> ((
<micro-chipset> у тебя другое кончилось. (терпение и мозги)
<micro-chipset> почитай хоть по одной из ссылок что я дал
<micro-chipset> и все ясно будет
<AndreX> User899[web],  не я понял, ты пока ничего не делай, лучше почитай вот это http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/
<AndreX> а потом есчё какуюнибудь литературу по линукс
<User230[web]> подскажите стабильный  редактор разделов диска
<AndreX|OFF> fdisk gparted ну или сторонний партишен меджик какой нить
<User230[web]> спасибо
<jillsmitt> что случилось с ключем?
<jillsmitt> обновления безопасности невозможно произвести из-за ошибки ключа
<AndreX> jillsmitt, он тебе хоть ключ то показал какой?
<User398[web]> всем привет
<jillsmitt> AndreX: да
<AndreX> ну загугли его
<jillsmitt> ну загуглил
<jillsmitt> ну есть несколько решений, которые не работают
<jillsmitt> меня мучает вопрос "почему это происходит", а не "как это исправить"
<Beznface> Парни помогите ! не грузиться Гном!
<Whitesquall> Beznface: ты где свои проблемы только отыскиваешь?
<AndreX> jillsmitt, ну он мог на сервере измениться или побиться в  самой системе
<Beznface> <Whitesquall> ничего нет на рабочем столе. только стандартные обои
<Whitesquall> jillsmitt: обновления регулярно ставишь?
<jillsmitt> Whitesquall: это одна из причин постоянных сбоев системы
<AndreX> Beznface, версия бубунты?
<Beznface> 11.04
<Whitesquall> Beznface: создай другого пользователя, там будет такая же проблема?
<Beznface> окно ввода пользователя  и пароля выходит а дальше пстота
<Beznface> пустота*
<AndreX> а ты дрова на видео ставил перед этим или что делал?
<Whitesquall> вычисти в профиле все дотфайлы
<Beznface> нет дрова еще не ставил
<Beznface> но и без дров работало до этого
<Whitesquall> хотя я бы для начала убедился, есть ли такая проблема от других юзеров, а потом копал бы глубже
<Beznface> как зайти под другим пользователем
<Beznface> нет лайва
<AndreX> в консоли создать юзера и через гдм попробывать зайти
<Whitesquall> перекинуться на tty1, залогиниться, создать нового юзера, и зайти под ним уже через gdm
<Beznface> gdm&
<Beznface> ???
<Whitesquall> gnome desktop manager - экран ввода реквизитов по умолчанию в гноме
<Whitesquall> !gdm
<ubuntuhelp> Для того что бы запустить графическую оболочку (GDM) выполните в терминале - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start Чтобы перейти в терминальный режим выполните sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Beznface> что надо нажать после перезагрузки что бы  в консоль прыгнуть7
<Beznface> ?
<Whitesquall> ctrl+alt+f1
<Beznface> логин инкоррект
<Whitesquall> вводи верно
<micro-chipset> а ты логин создал под каким заходишь?
<micro-chipset> наверное нет
<Beznface> я захожу под своим
<micro-chipset> тогда введи верно
<micro-chipset> и после чего появилась проблема? что то поставил обновил?
<Beznface> поставил пакет для сетки
<Beznface> чтобы папку расшарить скачал пакеты
<Beznface> после чего перезагрузил
<Beznface> и нет Гнома
<micro-chipset> че за пакет. Тут экстрасенсов нет
<Beznface> всеравно пишет что логин не верный
<AndreX> ну чёта ты там не то вводиш значит
<micro-chipset> раскладку ввода смотри может капс зажат
<Beznface> нет все правильно ввожу
<Beznface> то же что и перед входом в графический режим
<micro-chipset> Когда я правильно ввожу  я могу залогинится
<AndreX> имя пользователя вводиться всегда маленькими буквами а пароль чюствителен к регистру и он в кансоли не отображаеться при вводе PAss pass это разные пароли
<Beznface> Login timed out after 60 sec
<AndreX> ну долго чёта ты логинишся)
<Beznface> почему тогда я зайти могу с этими данными в графический редим
<Beznface> режим
<Beznface> а в консоле не могу
<micro-chipset> а попробуй из графического режима по ssh
<Beznface> как?
<micro-chipset> ssh логин@твой ип
<AndreX> ну вывод один или у тебя shadow сломан и он шас и в граф режиме не заходит а показывает заставку или чёто ты не то вводиш, всё у меня мысли кончились))
<micro-chipset> если конечно ssh сервер стоит
<Beznface> есть диск установки 11.04 альтернатива
<Beznface> но там лайва нет
<AndreX> ну чистая консоль есть можно чрут сделать
<micro-chipset> через сhroot
<Beznface> busybox  подойдет ?
<micro-chipset> ладно все ушел. Переустанови проще чем всем тут мозг выносить
<Beznface> Груб
<Beznface> все я в консоли
<Beznface> <Whitesquall> как добавить пользователя
<Beznface> еще раз напиши
<Beznface> плиз
<micro-chipset> а в гуле бан?
<AndreX> Beznface, грузишся с сд диска потом ctrl+alt+f2 ивыполняеш комманды из главы Востановление GRUB2 с LiveCD  до fdisk -l
<AndreX> !grub > Beznface
<ubuntuhelp> Beznface, please see my private message
<AndreX> а пот useradd user
<AndreX> reboot
<Beznface> нот фрунд
<Beznface> нот фоунд  /bin/sh
<AndreX> э
<Beznface> &
<Beznface> ?
<AndreX> ну попробуй в безопасном режиме создать
<AndreX> или перестовляй систему
<Beznface> я вчера ее переставил
<Beznface> всеееееее зашел в консоле
<Beznface> создал пользователя
<Beznface> useradd user
<Beznface> что дальше?
<Whitesquall> надо было с опцией -m создавать
<Beznface> useradd -m user ?
<Whitesquall> да
<jillsmitt> шаткий шалашик
<Beznface> потом
<Beznface> я создал другого
<Whitesquall> затем юзеру ещё надо установить пароль
<jillsmitt> Whitesquall: че решаете?
<Beznface> sudo passwd user1
<Beznface> ?
<Whitesquall> да
<Whitesquall> и вперёд, пытайся войти через gdm
<Beznface> скинь команду
<User747[web]> Вопрос : а что, корневой раздел не получится изменить в размере через утилиты управления разделами диска?
<Whitesquall> переключайся через ctrl+alt+Fn в графический режим и логинься
<Beznface> черный экран
<Whitesquall> ох, набери sudo service gdm restart в терминале
<User747[web]> Вопрос : а что, корневой раздел не получится изменить в размере через утилиты управления разделами диска?
<Beznface> пароль не правильный
<Beznface> пароль для user1 как создать
<Beznface> пошагово плиз
<Whitesquall> man passwd
<Beznface> sudo passwd user1 и сразу пароль?
<Whitesquall> и учимся читать
<User747[web]> я не понимаю кто все эти люди в списке. чё они здесь делают ? на вопросы не отвечают, не общаются....
<Beznface> <Whitesquall> тут квадратики
<AndreX> sudo su
<AndreX> su user1
<AndreX> passwd
<Whitesquall> sudo -s давно придумали )
<User747[web]> <+Beznface> а у меня треугольнички, но я же не жалуюсь...
<AndreX> sudo -i и sudo sh тоже
<AndreX> )
<Beznface> пасворд до нот мач
<AndreX> User747[web], рут партицию лучше изменять из другой ос
<jillsmitt> Whitesquall: думаю тебе не надо было ему все это писать, достаточно было бы ссылку на gentoo.org
<Beznface> вышло UNIX: _
<Beznface> <Whitesquall> вышло UNIX: _
<Whitesquall> jillsmitt: ему надо научиться читать документацию
<User747[web]> энто большой минус убунте и большой плюс винде
<AndreX> пароль потом интер и пождтверждение пароля
<jillsmitt> Whitesquall: зачем ему тратить свое время, если ты ему будешь как робот по шагам заменять "Мастер неполадок Windows"
<AndreX> если был до этого какойто пас то сначала его а потом новый и подтверждение
<Whitesquall> jillsmitt: да я уже молчу )
<Whitesquall> User747[web]: если хотите, чтобы за вами бегали решать ваши проблемы - подписывайтесь на платную поддержку убунты, на сколько я знаю, такая существует.
<Beznface> <AndreX> вхожу в систему ввожу пароль и пользователя
<Beznface> не входит
<AndreX> агась у кононикал, ну я так понял у него проблемы с английским есчё
<User747[web]>  <Whitesquall>  какие проблемы?у меня нет проблем. все свои проблемы я решаю сам.
 * mva выдал значок "молодец" Whitesquall
<Beznface> СБой при проверке подлиноти
<AndreX> Beznface, ну короче у тебя точно или шадов побитый или есчё чтото, пиши на форум или переставляй сисьтему
<AndreX> или руки крявые и тут я тебе ничем помоч не смогу
<Whitesquall> для начала было б наверно неплохо прочекать через fsck и debsums
 * AndreX ушол дышать свежим воздухом
<XuMuK> ку
<AndreX> XuMuK, q
<hask89> всем привет
<hask89> скольких своих друзей перевели на линукс?рассказывайте =)
<AndreX|OFF> ubuntuhelp, tell hask89 about forum
<ubuntuhelp> hask89, please see my private message
<hask89> thx)
<Asti> надо б перевернуть камеру в asus k52jc как это сделать не знаю все форумы перерыл ничего не нашел
<Light12> прив
<AndreX|OFF> отвёртку в руки и пошол переворачивать камеру )) шутка тут смотрел http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59385.30  ??
<jlewka> всем привет
<Light12> прив
<jlewka> подскажите, а в иаше есть функция перевода к верхнему регистру?
<jlewka> a=$(echo test) ; echo ${a//[a-z]/[:upper:]}
<jlewka>  пытаюсь делать так, но не выходит(
<jlewka> не хочется tr использовать(
<Whitesquall> jlewka: в awk наверно что-нибудь да есть
<Whitesquall> jlewka: беглый осмотр мана подсказывает, что есть функция toupper(str)
<jlewka> Whitesquall, угу есть, наверно, но хотелось срелствами самого баша )
<Whitesquall> программирование на баше и подразумевает использование множества маленьких утилит =)
<Whitesquall> а что по проще подсказать, даже и не соображу
<jlewka> не кажется мне авк маленькой)
<jlewka> tr по проще)
<Whitesquall> ну, tr ведь для тебя не вариант? :)
<jlewka> да и сам баш, хорошо заменяет сед, вот думал там есть что нить для перевода символов)
<jlewka> Whitesquall, не совсем, просто хотелось без стороних утилит обойтись)
<jlewka> точнее как можно меньше их использовать)
<Whitesquall> ну, если в man bash нет ничего дельного, то наверно облом )
<Whitesquall> можно средствами баша конечно же, но это будет весьма длинный код )
<jlewka> ну если писать функц. по переобр. то да)
<jlewka> но, зато более красивый получится)
<Whitesquall> но более громоздкий вариант )
 * Whitesquall перекрестился и пошёл пробовать 5-й фаерфокс
<jlewka> красота требует жертв)
<Whitesquall> а с чего такой выбор, чтоб меньше зависимостей? ) awk с sed'ом есть почти во всех нормальных дистрибутивах сразу )
<jlewka> нет, просто хочется хорошо изучить баш)
<jlewka> на скок знаю у него п-ц возможностей)
<jlewka> а я из всех них использую только малую часть)
<Whitesquall> тогда дело твоё, вооружайся маном и вперёд :)
<AndreX|OFF> zsh няшней
<lukinfore> ку
<jlewka> bash уже привычнее)
<lukinfore> есть нормальный хекс калькулятор?
<Whitesquall> bc
<lukinfore> в мане писано онли децимал
<Whitesquall> ibase obase
<Sergey_IT> lukinfore, а чем встоенный не устраивает?
<lukinfore> Sergey_IT, встроенный в куда?
<lukinfore> Whitesquall, cпс
<lukinfore> нотам тож [пых_пых_цуцык]
<lukinfore> неудобно
<Whitesquall> lukinfore: только смотри: маленькие буквы - переменные, большие - константы, если мне не изменяет память
<lukinfore> Whitesquall, да понял ужо)
<Sergey_IT> lukinfore, в убунту
<lukinfore> Sergey_IT, зовется пакет как?
<lukinfore> каькулятора етого
<Sergey_IT> gcalctool
<lukinfore> Sergey_IT, угу грац
<lukinfore> не было его
<lukinfore> но бц ж труЪ
<rapidsp> как посмотреть, кем флешка занята?
<rapidsp> не хочет умаунтить
<Whitesquall> rapidsp: lsof /dev/sdb1
<rapidsp> ага, нашел, спс
<tony_suitcase1> :)Hello everybody!!
<tony_suitcase1> Привет всем
<tony_suitcase1> есть кто живой?!
<ampiryan> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tony_suitcase1> О! Спасибо за совет.
<tony_suitcase1> Это привычка глупая с обычных чатов. Сорри
<ampiryan> ты что сказать то хотел?
<tony_suitcase1> Меня интересует установка и настройка таких репозиториев как: mrtg rrd tool и cacti. Реально ли сделать мониторинг опредленного порта на роутере (загрузку общего канала). Если кто сталкивался, киньте доку или подскажите где это все брать. Спасибо.
<ampiryan> не сталкивался
<tony_suitcase1> C++ сталкивался?!
<ampiryan> с языком програмирования-то? да
<tony_suitcase1> Ага, интересует в какой среде это все делается?\
<tony_suitcase1> Под убунту.
<tony_suitcase1> компиляция, сам редактор и сохранения того чего напрограммировал ))
<ampiryan> компилятор g++, для редактирования ЛИЧНО я использую Anjuta и vim
<Henoxek> не уверен, что c++ хороший выбор, пока у тебя есть такие вопросы
<tony_suitcase1> Про аню, что-то читал.
<tony_suitcase1> А, что ты советуешь?!
<ampiryan> да что там читать - ставь и пробуй
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tony_suitcase1> ку
<tony_suitcase1>  с центра загрузок убунту выкачаю аню?!
<ampiryan> tony_suitcase1: угу
<aleksei`> лёгко
<tony_suitcase1> Банальный вопрос: Почему вы выбрали линукс?!
<ampiryan> линукс сам выбирает
<aleksei`> не всегда
<aleksei`> иногда слышатьчтолинукс - это круто и хотят бытькрутыми
<tony_suitcase1> :-D
<aleksei`> сосед задолбал уже, увидел у меня убунту и себепоставил, теперь уже неделю душит вопросами )))
<tony_suitcase1> )Та да..красивая..но навыками овладевать нужно
<ampiryan> оказывай платную поддержку opensource
<aleksei`> ртфм в помощь ему ...
<ampiryan> офф поддержка от canonical в твоем подъезде
<aleksei`> )))
<tony_suitcase1> :-Dopen-source-home support 7 days 24 hours ))
<vdrandom> tony_suitcase1, в советской России навыки овладевают тобой.
<Umren> tony_suitcase1: прогрессивно, опен сурс
<Umren> да и выбора как такого нет
<Umren> либо ты раб мс, либо ты крутой :D
<tony_suitcase1> ))та да)
<tony_suitcase1> все ровно все нормальные системы на линуксе
<vdrandom> все?
<aleksei`> може соседу этот канальчик подкинуть? )))
<Umren> серверы ты хотел сказать
<ampiryan> странная позиция, мне всегда казалось, что ОС ставиться под требуемые задачи
<tony_suitcase1> да
<tony_suitcase1>  серверы
<vdrandom> ampiryan, линуксоеды пилят задачи под операционную систему же
<vdrandom> многие.
<ampiryan> )
<vdrandom> tony_suitcase1, а критерии нормальности какие, кстати? :)
<ampiryan> стабильнось, скорость, удобство управления
<vdrandom> первое и второе решаются за счёт скила. Третье - вопрос привычки.
<tony_suitcase1> стабильность. у меня все айтишники, исключая офисный планктон..на линуксе
<ampiryan> +кол-во ПО
<vdrandom> ПО под винду больше всего :)
<Umren> кол-во по в репах изкаропки в линуксе явно больше чем где либо
<Umren> )
<ampiryan> планктон вообще только на линукс и ставить
<tony_suitcase1> под виндой я так не залезу и не установлю быстро нужное программное обеспечение как под линукс
<ampiryan> причем с образами загрузки по сети
<vdrandom> репы - это ок, да
<tony_suitcase1> я не про тот офисный планктон)
<tony_suitcase1> ))
<ampiryan> лол, еще какой-то есть?
<tony_suitcase1> ага видел схему..Айтишники а все остальные "ПИ" ))))
<ampiryan> планктон, он однолик
<tony_suitcase1> ща найду ссылку кину
<Umren> ampiryan: не всегда, планктон бывает с автокадом и фотошопом еще
<Umren> и 1с
<Umren> 1с вроде нормально под вайном работает, а вот остальное так себе
<Henoxek> есть же огромный репозиторий для винды
<ampiryan> Umren: это уже не планктон, это спецы
<Henoxek> thepiratebay
<skai> так.у вас тут холивар чтоль?
<tony_suitcase1> http://img.leprosorium.com/743662 ))
<Umren> skai: нет, прославляет убунту во имя космонавта
<skai> Umren: врать не надо
<ampiryan> skai: у нас "в мире животных"
<tony_suitcase1> ))))
<Umren> блин, хотел оперу заюзать первый раз за 10 лет
<Umren> а она виснет постоянно
<Umren> меня это печалит
<tony_suitcase1> jnjqle
<tony_suitcase1> отойду
<Umren> кто нидь из опероводов может объеснить почему она наглухо виснет когда я закрываю вкладку с вконтактиком?
<Umren> превращается в зомбипроцесс
<Henoxek> виноват вконтакт! он зомбирует оперу
<vdrandom> Umren, потому что это опера
<vdrandom> она с тех пор, как ушла с qt3, стабильно в линуксах не работала
<Umren> просто все так ей востаргаются, а я после 15 минут ее юзания очень удивился что она тупо виснет наглухо
<Umren> последяя версия причом
<SER_> опера и на винде в процессах частенько остаецо и жрет память
<aleksei`> сейчас поставлю заценить зомбипроцесс )))
<jlewka> подскажите, а в чем тут ошибка
<jlewka> cp all inet0{5,0}0
<jlewka> cp: указанная цель `inet000' не является каталогом
<Umren> кроме того, в опере адблок нормально не работает
<jlewka> причем там каталог?
<aleksei`> ммм, а опера действительно виснет (((
<Umren> вот так вот
<aleksei`> и не только в контакте
<Umren> и кто еще смеет утверждать об ее крутости если она даже не работает?
<tony_suitcase1> вконтакт зло))
<tony_suitcase1>  хром юхайте)
<aleksei`> даже вкладку почты гмайла закрыть успешно не удалось )))
<jlewka> tony_suitcase1, хром не везде использовать можно)
<jlewka> не все сайты с ним дружат)
<aleksei`> мазила - самое т о
<tony_suitcase1> вопрос..как отправить месагу конкретному пользователю
<Umren> jlewka: какие не дружат?
<tony_suitcase1> или просто ник скопировать?!
<ampiryan> . /msg
<tony_suitcase1> jlewka: юлечка
<tony_suitcase1>  ооо
<jlewka> tony_suitcase1, кто, кто? Оо
<Umren> hnt кстати отстойный провайдер )
<Umren> когда я им пользовался(
<tony_suitcase1> ./msg 1
<tony_suitcase1> jlewka: эт так случайно)
<jlewka> Umren, был такой случай, когда пытался кредиткой оплатить WoW через сайт близард,  то просто не смог, как потом сказали в т.п., что хром чего то там слишком намудрил с полями)
<ampiryan> бебточки /msg <имя> <сообщение>
<ampiryan> ,tpnjxrb*
<jlewka> Umren, прекрасный провайдер)
<Umren> jlewka: я оплачивал и все нормально
<ampiryan> безточки*
<Umren> скорей всего тебе просто наврали)
<jlewka> Umren, хз, хз, а у меня вот не выходило, специально еще звонил к ним в т.п., где они мне сразу сказали по поводу хрома)
<Umren> эт потому что ты сказал что у тебя браузер хром.
<Umren> когда звонишь куда то, говори что у тебя ИксПи и ИЕ 6
<jlewka> Umren, смысл?)
<Umren> они не грешат на ОС и БРАУЗЕР, вот в чем смысл
<jlewka> Umren, ток вот, через мазилу платеж сразу прошел нормально)
<Umren> а начинают решать проблему
<jlewka> вообщем, лучше подскажите, в чем тут ошибка?)
<tony_suitcase1>  jlewka: как твой ник правильно читается?!
<Umren> стопитсот раз платил через хром за вов когда играл и все ок было)
<jlewka> cp all inet0{5,0}0
<jlewka> cp: указанная цель `inet000' не является каталогом
<aleksei`> видели уже
<jlewka> Umren, окей, я 1 раз пытался через него оплатить и не вышло)
<jlewka> так ни кто не подскажет?
<jlewka> tony_suitcase1, Лешка
<aleksei`> jlewka, что ты хочешь сделать?\
<tony_suitcase1>  jlewka: как виджетов наставить, погода и прочее?!
<jlewka> aleksei`, понять почему та команда не работает, она, по идее, должна сделать две копии файла all, inet050 и inet00
<ampiryan> jlewka: попробуй ./ поставить перед init
<jlewka> tony_suitcase1, хз, не делалнечего такого
<jlewka> ampiryan, тоже самое...
<jlewka> это бага?
<vdrandom> а что может быть в скрипте корявого, если bash -c не работает, а bash -x -- работает? О_о
<aleksei`> jlewka, вроде бы ещё нужно указать место кудакопировать для cp
<jlewka> aleksei`, ./ пробывал, да и не обезательно, если не ук. он в эту же дир. копирует
<vdrandom> омг
<vdrandom> сокращения.
<ampiryan> как я понимаю что последняя подстановка init000 интерпритируетяс как место назначения
<ampiryan> попробуй ./ в конце строки добаить
<aleksei`> ну да
<ampiryan> в конце команды*
<aleksei`> синтаксиси команды такой cp <опции> {<источник>} <приемник>
<jlewka> ampiryan, не вышло, да и не должно было выйти
<jlewka> если аргументов больше двух, то, по идее последним должен быть каталок...
<jlewka> aleksei`, и ?
<jlewka> aleksei`, bash вначале выполняет преоброзования, а потом ток cp
<aleksei`> ну каталог руками впиши в назначении и проверь
<ampiryan> а файл с 5-ой создается?
<jlewka> aleksei`, ./ добовлял уже..
<tony_suitcase1> подскажите, где можна найти доку по основным командам линукса
<jlewka> ampiryan, нет
<aleksei`> tony_suitcase1, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14535.0
<jlewka> touch a{1,2,3} прекрасно отрабатывает=\
<Whitesquall> jlewka: почитай man cp :)
<ampiryan> мне кажется так нельзя с помощью cp сделать
<hask89> увидел ваш разговор про оперу
<hask89> всегда её любил
<Umren> а как на форуме убунты ру подписатся на рсс подфорума?
<Umren> подраздела точнее
<hask89> когда был на винде юзал её -когда на линукс перешёл мою отношение к ней не поменялось
<hask89> удобно,лично у меня работает как часы)
<hask89> вобщем вот =)
<Umren> у меня не работает
<[TridenT]> годы идут
<Whitesquall> Umren: feedburner не пробовал? )
<[TridenT]> разговоры в этом канале не меняются
<[TridenT]> как хорошо, что есть что-то стабильное :)
<hask89> ну да)
<Bodia> привет)
<hask89> у меня есть друг на винде так он весм рассказывает что ослик лучший браузер))
<hask89> а мы всё ржём =))))
<Whitesquall> jlewka: разобрался?
<[TridenT]> hask89: гммммм
<hask89> [TridenT]???
<[TridenT]> hask89: я вот хронически использую венду для игрушек, так что не вижу смысла при таком раскладе например пользовать что-то кроме ослика
<jlewka> Whitesquall, неа, нечего не нашел, что может на это влиять..(
<[TridenT]> hask89: если всё равно кроме как кряк к игрушке скачать низачем браузер не нужен, то зачем скачивать в дополнение к дефолтному ИЕ еще что-то? :)
<hask89> [TridenT] в таком случае наверное да))но он постоянно в инете сидит на сайтах))
<[TridenT]> hask89: так что если для того, чтобы скачать фраерфокс или хром, то ослик действительно лучший браузер ;)
<Whitesquall> jlewka: Цитирую: "Если задано более двух аргументов, которые не являются опциями, а последний аргумент не является именем какого-либо каталога, то это приведет к ошибке."
<hask89> [TridenT] +5 ))
<ampiryan> jlewka: самое простое что я могу придумать, это цикл for в bash'е
<jlewka> Whitesquall, все понял((((((
<[TridenT]> hask89: а что, ИЕ стал некорректно обрабатывать быдлоклассников или вконтактик, или рутрекер, или бухту?
<jlewka> Whitesquall, cp all inet0{50,00} = cp all inet000 inet050
<[TridenT]> hask89: они в нём тоже неплохо отображаются, там целые команды над оптимизацией под ИЕ сидят
<hask89> [TridenT] ну по сравнению с теми же хромом,фаером и моей любимой оперкой
 * aleksei` reboot
<Umren> ага, целые команды == один человек
<Umren> )
<hask89> не удобнее и не быстрее уж точно)
<[TridenT]> кстати, а что за дефолтный браузер в андроиде?
<[TridenT]> всегда хотел спросить :)
<Umren> он просто называется Браузер
<[TridenT]> вполне на уровне мобильного сафари
<[TridenT]> вот-вот
<[TridenT]> просто Браузер :)
<Umren> у него нет имени)
<[TridenT]> не может быть
<Umren> вот так вот
<[TridenT]> линупсоид должен быть романтиком
<Umren> а причем тут линукс и андроид?
<[TridenT]> как-то же у него должно ядро называться, скажем
<Umren> никак не называется
<Whitesquall> jlewka: yes, баш сначала разворачивает параметры
<Umren> там есть далвик вм но это не ядро
<jlewka> ampiryan, да тут было дело не в задаче, а причине... оказалось в моей глупости)
<[TridenT]> эээ
<[TridenT]> мне как-то казалось, что андроид это такой линупс :)
<Umren> хватит коверкать имя его
<hask89> [TridenT] а я ваще стал за лицензию  и вот например  уменя на нетбуке простеньком и компактном стоит убунта со всеми программами что нужны.А если уж играть то я считаю что есть более подходящие для этого девайсы чем Венда)))Например дома у меня бокс 
<Umren> всуе
<hask89> =)
<Umren> игры это для тинейджиров
<[TridenT]> Umren: сударь, на этом канале линукс называли линупсом еще аж в 2005-м году ;)
<[TridenT]> hask89: в жопу бокс, болванки еще тратить
<[TridenT]> хотя эксклюзивчики на консолях есть, не поспоришь
<jlewka> Umren, машины, это - тоже игрушки, хобби, это -тоже игрушка)
<[TridenT]> Umren: как, кстати, и Windows вендой
<[TridenT]> или не в 2005-м
<[TridenT]> или в 2006-м
<[TridenT]> когда тут всё началось
<[TridenT]> не помню :((
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @kick [TridenT] иди за боксом
<tony_suitcase1> aleksei`: спасибо за ссылку
<hask89> погодьте почему Trident то кикнули???
<hask89> О_О
<hask89> чего он сделал что не так??
<tony_suitcase1> написал про 5-ю точку я так понимаю
<skai> @kick [TridenT] ты еще не нашел бокс
<[TridenT]> одно остаётся неизменным — я ругаюсь, меня кикают :)
<skai> @kick [TridenT] ты еще не нашел бокс
<mva> skai:
<mva> не придирайся
<mva> пусть посидит
<mva> вдруг поумнел
<mva> :)
<mva> сейчас посмотрим :)
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*irccloud.com*
<skai> @kick [TridenT] неча после пинка кидаться обратно
<skai> от он упорный
<skai> я его ногой запихиваю поглубже - а он все равно всплывает
<mva> злой ты :)
<mva> добрее надо быть :)
<hask89> так этож я про бокс написал а не он и он сказал что просто не любит бокс)
<hask89> ничегоя уже не понимаю =)
<hask89> Umren я так понимаю админом вызвл потому что он сказал про линукс *Линупс* =))))
<hask89> да,добрее надо быть:-[
<tony_suitcase1> ))Товарищи, виджеты кто-то устанавливал на рабочий стол?!
<hask89> tony_suitcase1 я лично не понимаю зачем они нужны)))чемто напоминает *рюшечки у девушек*,у меня например на пенели вверху находится всё что нужно-проги,индикаторы
<hask89> а чего ещё надото? =)
<hask89> а и ещё всплывающая панель открытых окон внизу)всё))
<mva> hask89: ну, для писькомерства например
<mva> что-нибудь типа коньков туда поставить :)
<hask89> mva ну и я про тоже =)
<hask89> мне ваще нарвится дизайнерский минимализм того что нужно)
 * mva не совсем того же мнения, ибо кедераст, но все что нужно у самого на панели :)
<hask89> mva ок =))
<hask89> а какнить можно скрин раб стола сюда притыкнуть?
<hask89> ))
<hask89> просто недавно опробовал irc
<hask89> у меня pidgin если что
<mva> 1) голубь — какашка и для ирца и для джаббера. Но это я так, на будущее
<mva> 2) можжно. Ссылкой :)
<hask89> ясно)
<mva> это в джаббер можно в чатах инлайном :)
<hask89> ну я перешёл только полгода назад с винды
<mva> *джаббере
<hask89> и пока весь софт не опробовал
<jlewka> mva, пиджин, очень удобная вещь)
<hask89> но уже есть фавориты в софте
<hask89> счас скину раб стол
<hask89> там и проги тоже)
<mva> jlewka: не нарывайся на длинную мотивацию почему же пиджин - какашка
<jlewka> не... настраивается просто и быстро, нечего лишнего и очень удобен)
<mva> достаточно того, что он косячит в никлисте частенько, а при работе на маленьких разрешениях и большом топике —- его вообще расколбашивает. А ещё выбешивает, что он отправляет форматирование без спроса.
<mva> а еще нет управления сертификатами. Хрен поймёшь, как менять ресурс и в добавок поддержки gpg нету
<mva> и это далеко не все минусы
<tony_suitcase1> :-Dhask89: что-ты про девочек говорил?!))))
<hask89> лично мне тоже действительно нравится пиджин -удобно,просто,всё есть,красиво)
<hask89> tony_suitcase1 что ненужные хламные виджеты на раб столе у меня реально ассоциируются с *Рюшечками*))
<jlewka> mva, ну, мне это все не нужно, так что для меня всех этих минусов нет)
<mva> jlewka: а твое субъективное мнение тут и не обсуждалось
<mva> я говорил объективно
<tony_suitcase1> это самое..кто уже трансформеров третьих смотрел?!
<jlewka> mva, нет, твои требования явно выходят за, просто пообщаться)
<hask89> http://xmage.ru/images/screeneze.png
<hask89> cvjnhbt
<hask89> вот смотрите-софт инклудед))
<mva> jlewka: тем не менее, это объективная выдача недостатков пиджина
<Bodia> я один замечаю, что чем меньше экран тем больше панель?
<hask89> у меня нетбук 10 дюймов простенький)
<mva> Bodia: ну так у панели, видать, фиксированный размер. А от уменьшения размера экрана меняется и общее разрешение :)
<Bodia> mva: не фиксированная.. и на скриншоте явно больше
<hask89> да
<hask89> размер меняется
<hask89> просто мне так удобнее)
<hask89> а внизувысплывающая)
<mva> ну и ладно
 * mva вообще гентушник :)
<hask89> =)
<tony_suitcase1> думаю и себе на ноут убунту :)вставит:-D:-/
<hask89> давай))
<Bodia> у меня все шрифты 7-8.. не люблю гигантизма..
<hask89> я рассказываю свою историю
<hask89> на винде сидел всё дество на палёной
<hask89> но птом попробовал линукс-всё классно
<hask89> все проги есть
<hask89> всё есть-я очень доволен
<hask89> ))
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг.
<tony_suitcase1> сорри..подвисла машинка
<hask89> люди
<hask89> а как создать свой собственный канал
<aleksei`> уменя вообще всё подефу всю жизнь и я доволен ))) http://ximage.ru/index.php?id=1312718221
<dmay> hask89: верхняя панель гигантская для такого экрана, внизу вообще какая то неведомая фигня, опера - ошибка человечества. Ну и ШГ, естественно :3
<dmay> aleksei`: komodo?! O_O
<aleksei`> dmay, да, а чьто тут такого удивительного? )))
<dmay> hask89: /join #channel_name
<dmay> aleksei`: нафейхоа?
<hask89> dmay спасибо
<hask89> dmay внизу хренотень мне нравится-она всплывающая и удобная для переключения
<hask89> так что не надо)))
<aleksei`> dmay, нормальный редактор для пхп и ещё1бесплатный к тому же ))) + поддерживает фтп соединение что мне не маловажно
<dmay> hask89: нетбук?
<hask89> dmay да
<hask89> я ж говорю простенький 10 д
<dmay> aleksei`: а... я подумал который антивирус )
<hask89> =)
<dmay> aleksei`: anyway, почему не емакс? XD
<Bodia> http://itmages.ru/image/view/251326/db9b8ecb а у меня все ооочень уныло.. :(
<aleksei`> dmay,  даж не знаю, как-то привык чтоли ... )))
<dmay> hask89: чего не юнити тогда? оно гораздо лучше место на экране экономит
<hask89> dmay
<hask89> счас расскажу историю
<dmay> Bodia: что за кедогномство? оО
<hask89> юнити только в 11 а 11-ая у меня ставится отлично но не работает ункция гибернации(не знаю почему но не работает) поэтому пришлось ставить 10.10
<hask89> вот тяк))
<Bodia> dmay просто панель вверху и иконки для запуска внизу) и все)
<dmay> hask89: ну так поставь юнитю из репов )
<aleksei`> hask89, своп у тебя сколько стоял? равный кол-ву рперативы?
<hask89> aleksei я не настолько дурак дурак)))ваще всегда ставлю свом в 2 раза больше))
<aleksei`> )))
<hask89> просто так нарвится))не знаю почему))
<hask89> хочется всегда  запасом))
<hask89> тут даже не в том фишка
<aleksei`> ну я на всякий случай, вдруг забыл ...
<hask89> я понял))
<hask89> тут смотри
<hask89> переход в гиберн норм проходит
<hask89> проблема в том что при включении экран порождается цветными пикселями вверху и чёрным экраном
<hask89> я сомтрел на багах уже есть такие же
<hask89> я имею ввиду у некторых людей тоже такая проблема и она не решается)
<aleksei`> ну значит баг
<hask89> а в 10-ке всё 100% работает))
<hask89> ага баг))
<aleksei`> на 10.10 по началу вроде тоже так было
<hask89> жду 12-ю
<hask89> ))
<hask89> у самого 10.10 так как в обычной 10-ке нет поддежки 3g модемов
<hask89> а в 10.10 всё как часы у меня)
<hask89> я сам был удивлен когда вставил модем и всё заработало сразу через 5 секунд)
<hask89> это при том что на винде хуже намного)
<hask89> хотя внутри вшиты дрова только для винды =)
<hask89> этим +сом меня убунта тогда очень порадовала)
<dmitrz> ïð
<licwin> ?
<licwin> )
<licwin> бана нет))
<dmitrz> òàê ïîëó÷àé æå
<ubuntuhelp> dmitrz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> dmitrz: сюда пришёл троллить? :)
<dmitrz> è òû çäåñü?) ÿ è íå íà÷èíàë
<ubuntuhelp> dmitrz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> 1) я не "и здесь", я тут оп. Хоть и гентушник. Но член Ubuntu-Ru-LoCo
<mva> 2) почитай что пишет бот
<dmitrz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dmitrz, Есть контакт.
<dmitrz> я смотрю ты окупировал ирц-сети )
<mva> да
<mva> и в джаббере я тоже много где :)
<dmitrz> нужно будет разобраться как weechat использовать в связке с джаббером
<mva> лучше не надо
<mva> хоть и легко, но как-то "не то" :)
<dmitrz> не очень удобен?
<dmitrz> скажи мне как оп, зачем одновременно каналу p и s режимы? Когда режим +s включает в себя +p
<mva> это не руснет :)
<Nemish> Друзья, есть кто на связи?
<tony_suitcase1> :-D
<serega74422> есть кто сможет помочь с настройкой иксов?
<serega74422> есть кто сможет помочь с настройкой иксов?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<serega74422> есть crt монитор lg f720p и он подключен к nvidia 7300gs. надо настроить драйвер что бы при разрешении 1280x1024 была частота обновления 85гц, сейчас NVIDIA X Server Settings при разрешении 1280x1024 дает выбрать частоту 60гц. вот лог иксов http://paste.org.ru/?qg659q вот конфиг иксов http://p
<[Raiden]> 1. gtf 1280 1024 85  , 2. Полученную строку в секцию монитор в ксоргюконф , 3. в секцию скрин не помню куда строку Modes с названием моделайна
<[Raiden]> подробней не скажу - гугли
<[Raiden]> ещё неплохо хсинк и всин указат ьв секции монитор
<[Raiden]> т.е. hsync vsync
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<Pavia> Лично я уверен на 80% процентов что монитор не позволит выставить такую частоту.
<Pavia> У него 720 а он 1024 ставит А занчит у него при такой развертки максимум 60.
<Pavia> А у современных мониторов стоит защита н выставлению недопустимых параметров.
<serega74422> raiden modeline прописан в секции монитор. Modes      "1024x768_100.00" прописано так. 1024x768 с 100 гц это так проба
<serega74422> pavia в windows частота 85 ставится спокойно
<serega74422> pavia монитор держит эту частоту я на 100% уверен
<serega74422> вот из лога иксов (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768_100+0+0"; removing.
<serega74422> (WW) NVIDIA(0):
<serega74422> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
<serega74422> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".
<skai> @voice serega74422
<[Raiden]> "1024x768_100.00" - моедлайн так зовется?
<[Raiden]> и ещё, старые моники так и убить можно.
<[Raiden]> лучше ставь сколько по паспорту.
<serega74422> raiden вот по паспорту http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/lg/lg_monitors/17_MONITOR_0.24_LG_Flatron_F720P_2port_USB_28018.html
<[Raiden]> я уже всё сказал. Мне всеравн осколько твой монитор умеет.
<[Raiden]> вот тебе должно быть не всеравно ) А мне твой линк не уперся
<tony_suitcase1> странно установилвать копыта..а чет в меню не появились
<tony_suitcase1> устанавливал*
<[Raiden]> в каком меню?
<tony_suitcase1> в приложениях..
<[Raiden]> 1. плохо смотрел   2. всетаки не поставил.
<tony_suitcase1> попробую через консольку)
<andrey_> элт?))
<tony_suitcase1> оооо
<tony_suitcase1> через консольку установилсьо)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31416
 * [Raiden] убежал
<tony_suitcase1> Кто пробовал ставить убунту 10.04 на ноутах?!)
<andrey_> да, а в чем особая разница?
<tony_suitcase1> хотел уточнить, корректно  ли драйвера на видяху устанавливаются.,
<tony_suitcase1> потому как предыдущий опыт показал, кулер начинает вращаться как бешеный.
<tony_suitcase1> на ноуте нехватало дров.. ятак понимаю, чтобы система отслеживала температуру и регулировала обороты кулера.
<andrey_> а какая у тебя видеокарта
<Pavia> Подскажите djvu просмотрщик.
<tony_suitcase1> nvidia8600 gt
<andrey_> Pavia ~ evince
<andrey_> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Pavia> Он у меня документ с 7 раза открыл. Я так и непонял почему.
<tony_suitcase1> ага спс
<andrey_> в 8600 вообще помоему не регулируются обороты. может у тебя процессор нагревался?
<tony_suitcase1> хз
<tony_suitcase1> там просто все идет на один кулер
<tony_suitcase1> я правда ставил 8-рку еще
<tony_suitcase1> на рабочем тазике стали как родные и хсервер тоже..все гут
<TOR_02_RUS> усем привет
<Nor8> Есть какой-нибудь мэнэджер загрузок для убунту с возможностью в очередь закачку поставить?
<andrey_> downthemall
<skai> FlashGet, JDownloader, Gwget Download Manager, Aria 2, Axel Download Accelerator, cURL, wget и прочие.
<skai> тысячи их
<tony_suitcase1> всем пока
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615087/
<den4ik_13rus> !nick den4ik_13rus
<den4ik_13rus> привет
<Escsun> Привет всем
<den4ik_13rus> у кого ati и стоят проприетарные дрова, как загружается??
<den4ik_13rus> по времени
<den4ik_13rus> NickServ VERIFY REGISTER den4ik_13rus wdilcebttxxw
<den4ik_13rus> аааааааа)) блин не туда))
<skai> den4ik_13rus: прикольный пароль
<skai> verify не нужен
<skai> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<DeaDrash> хочу посмотреть на фрагментированность диска, командой xfs_db -r -c frag /home/ но мне пишет xfs_db: can't determine device size кто знает что делать?
<gamlet> товарищи, а в силах мне кто нибудь подсказать маленькую мелоч по хтмл? а то я попался на "ты ж компьютерщик, напиши сайт простой" ((((
<skai> gamlet: даю подсказку - не попадайся
<DeaDrash> лучше попадиь на следующею фразу - "тыж компьютерщик, найми верстальщика, ты знаешь где"
<gamlet> skai: просто тем, кто этим занимался, это наверное очевидно, а я вообще никак не соображу
<Whitesquall> gamlet: открой для себя cms :)
<DeaDrash> gamlet, а что сделать хочешь?
<skai> Whitesquall: - ребят, как мне хлеб запечь? - открой для себя соевый сыр
<skai> Whitesquall: ну реально он спросил одно, а ты ему другое
<DeaDrash> gamlet, ты сказал "маленькая мелоч по хтмл", что за мелоч?
<Whitesquall> не внимательно прочитал, извиняюсь
<gamlet> DeaDrash: простой сайт-визитка на 4 страницы.  проблема вот в чем. главный дивовский контейнет я разместил по центру. перая страница без прокрутки, вторая с прокруткой. соответсвенно когда с одной страницы на другую переходишь, получается что видимая обласÑ
<skai> !255 > gamlet
<ubuntuhelp> gamlet, please see my private message
<den4ik_13rus> ну та есть у кого ATI?!
<gamlet> робот еще мой клиент кривым назвал.. ща
<gamlet> DeaDrash: простой сайт-визитка на 4 страницы.  проблема вот в чем. главный дивовский контейнет я разместил по центру. перая страница без прокрутки, вторая с прокруткой.
<gamlet> соответсвенно когда с одной страницы на другую переходишь, получается что видимая область экрана меняется (появляется прокрутка) и весь див съезжает на несколько пикселей
<den4ik_13rus> gamlet: правильно
<DeaDrash> да это совершенно нормально, просто сделай все страницы с прокруткой
<den4ik_13rus> DeaDrash: +
<gamlet> DeaDrash: а че, и то выход))
<gamlet> я думал есть какая-нибудь более хитрая хитрость.
<gamlet> несколько часов просидел, пока понял, что происходит...
<DeaDrash> зайди сюда и посмотри http://www.google.ru/ =)
<DeaDrash> я тебя не гуглить посылаю, а именно посмотреть на саму страницу, там скролл справа
<DeaDrash> хотя скролить нечего
<DeaDrash> так все и делают
<DeaDrash> body { overflow-y: scroll;} стоит в гугле
<DeaDrash> в CSS допиши эту строчечку
<gamlet> DeaDrash: да, я понял, спасибо
<DeaDrash> gamlet, и кстати, на слова "ты компьютерщик запили сайтик" ты ответил "ты заказчие запили мне за это бабла"?
<DeaDrash> *заказчик
<gamlet> DeaDrash: это не заказчик, это знакомый.
<gamlet> ну и если б мне не любопытно было поковыряться, я б не брался. сайт нужен, "чтобы было" и чтобы почта на своем домене.
<DeaDrash> ну а ты ведь сейчас работаешь, а не ерундой страдаешь
<gamlet> но сегодня я весь день уже убил
<DeaDrash> вово
<gamlet> я предпочитаю не брать деньги за то, что делать не умею.
<gamlet> чтобы претензий не было.
<DeaDrash> вообще правильно, опыт дороже
 * DeaDrash ушёл
<den4ik_13rus> gamlet: знакомым делать хуже всего)
<gamlet> den4ik_13rus: почему?
<den4ik_13rus> Делал пару сайтов(курсовых) больше не буду)
<den4ik_13rus> Они хотят видеть свои сайты наисупершими, хотят залепить туда всё что возможно)
<gamlet> не у меня ситуация немного другая. а вообще да, со стороны это кажется проще, чем есть на самом деле
<den4ik_13rus> А ты мучайся задарма
<den4ik_13rus> Ого нашёл свой первый сайт))))  Делал ещё в школе(кажется))) http://klucharevo.edurm.ru/index.html
<jlewka> squid:~/scripts/FIO # mysql -u root squidctrl -e "select family from squidusers where nick="chelovek""
<jlewka> ERROR 1054 (42S22) at line 1: Unknown column 'chelovek' in 'where clause'
<jlewka>   а если выполняю этот запрос, в самой БД, то ошибок не возникает...
<den4ik_13rus> 10 лет уже прошло)
<den4ik_13rus> А сайт живой)))
<hask89> люди у родственника сломалась симка
<den4ik_13rus> Блин, есть у кого ATI?!
<hask89> при восстановлении есть вероятность что номера на ней сохраняться
<hask89> ??
<hask89> или же если они на ней записаны то на ней уже и остануться?))
<Whitesquall> что значит "сломалась"? Прям вот так, пополам?
<DeaDrash> den4ik_13rus, у меня ATI и я её ненавижу
<hask89> да не)естественно просто перестала опознаваться телефоном)уже 3 телефона попробовал
<hask89> *Вставьте сим-видимо контакты тютю
<den4ik_13rus> фуууууух, думал я один c ATI))))
<SER_> нет контакыт никто не восстановит
<SER_> проверено
<DeaDrash> я через 2 месяца от неё избавлюсь, ты останешься один =Р
<den4ik_13rus> DeaDrash, как по времени система грузится??
<Whitesquall> jlewka: а не пробовал вместо двойных кавычек одинарные вокруг 'chelovek' ?
<hask89> ясно)жаль я думал может быть новые технологии появились))
<DeaDrash> den4ik_13rus, смотря какая, а вообще не измерял
<den4ik_13rus> DeaDrash, да я пошутил) мне нрав
<DeaDrash> den4ik_13rus, вин7 у меня грузится раза в 2 быстрей моей 10.04
<den4ik_13rus> DeaDrash, у меня после установки дров появились проблемы с определением usb устройств при загрузке
<SER_> hask89, може в телефон номера писались? ща большинство пишет в память телефона а не сим
<skai> @voice hask89
<DeaDrash> den4ik_13rus, не, такого небыло
<hask89> Ser я уже проверил конечно)все номера остались на симке
<jlewka> Whitesquall, угу, уже разобрался, спасибо)
<hask89> вот родственник и мучается
<DeaDrash> x@x:~$ xfs_db -r -c frag /home/
<DeaDrash> xfs_db: can't determine device size
<DeaDrash> весь день с этим мучаюсь
<den4ik_13rus> hask89, оператор??
<jlewka> экранирование, единственная вещь, которую не люблю в лине)
<hask89> Мегафон
<hask89> у него бесплатно слава богу востановление)
<Whitesquall> jlewka: да нет, просто эти моменты надо заучить наверно
<skai> @voice den4ik_13rus
<den4ik_13rus> hask89, а в чём проблема в номерах?
<skai> сча отправлю в отдых
<hask89> den4ik_13rus: ну да)
<hask89> они все там остались
<den4ik_13rus> skai, ты мне??
<Whitesquall> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<skai> @kban --user 3600 hask89 оффтоп. иди на форум мегафона.в твиттер.на фейсбук.они там быстро отвечают
<skai> @kban --user hask89 3600 оффтоп. иди на форум мегафона.в твиттер.на фейсбук.они там быстро отвечают
<jlewka> Whitesquall, пока заучу сума сойду)
<[Raiden]> чего тут учить, экранируются пробелы, спецсимволы и те символы котоыре не надо предавать башу типа $
<[Raiden]> если я понял о чем вы
<DeaDrash> символы экранирования тоже нужно экранировать =)
<[Raiden]> )
<DeaDrash> в этом думаю и загвоздка
<DeaDrash> при НЕ автозамене
<[Raiden]> да, если их над о вывести.
<[Raiden]> типа echo \\
<DeaDrash> а что тут у нас никто не пользует xfs файловую систему?
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: а зачем?
<DeaDrash> я юзаю на корень и на хоум папке я не правильно выбрал систему?
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю. кроме экст 2-3-4 мало что юзал в лине. Немного рейзер пробовал - не понял кайфа + пишут фрагментируется сильно.
<Whitesquall> просто там была такая классическая ситуация: mysql -u root squidctrl -e "select family from squidusers where nick="chelovek"" - экранирование не доходило до mysql и потому интерпретатор субд считал это не строковой константой, а именем столбца
<jlewka> [Raiden], ага, нечего сложно, пока не надо делать двойное экранирование)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: всмысле? :)
<jlewka> [Raiden], особенно весело, в sed делать замены \ символа)
<DeaDrash> jlewka, не забывайте про сикюел инъекции, тоже с экранированием связано
<jlewka> [Raiden], ну вот, тебе надо в скрипте передать команду другой программе, но, программа которой ты передаешь команду, тоже требует что бы там были заэкранированны символы)
<jlewka> DeaDrash, ну к счастью, не мне о них беспокоиться)
<[Raiden]> jlewka:  Я не вижу особой проблемы. Переменные всегда лучше экранировать и когда над ои когда нет - просто что бы вошл ов привычку.
<DeaDrash> команд начинающихся с xfs нет не -man не -help =(
<[Raiden]> потому что хрен его знает что попадется, особенно если речь про рабоут с именами файлов
<DeaDrash> *у команд
<den4ik_13rus> RazrFalcon здесь есть?!
<[Raiden]> в sed Так можно. Я его незнаю, пример из моих скриптов написанных давно
<[Raiden]> echo \\ | sed -e "s|[\]|ы|g"
<[Raiden]> какому производителю хдд больше двоеряете? хитачи или вд
<den4ik_13rus> ОБРАЩЕНИЕ К МОДЕРАТОРАМ ФОРУМА! Ребят не ведите себя по свински! Удаляете посты, даже если они не противоречат правилам(((
<[Raiden]> jlewka: сложно чего-то запомнить - заведи заметки или больше коментов в скриптах оставляй. На самом деле не обязательно учить или помнить
<[Raiden]> угу, форум подчищают иногда
<[Raiden]> иногда невкассу - точнее у меня 1 раз так было
<DeaDrash> [Raiden], всю свою сознательную жизнь юзаю ВД, и НИ ОДНОГО нарекания, [три раза сплюнул]
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, а что ати?
<den4ik_13rus> RazrFalcon -- этот человек ведёт себя неадекватно!
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, как загрузка, по времени?
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, 0.5 - 1 минута
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, дрова стоят?
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, нет
<den4ik_13rus> Тогда не интересно)
<den4ik_13rus> У меня без дров за 10 секунд грузилась)) Честно засекал)
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, у меня старые машинки
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, у меня проблема в том что загрузка после установки дров на видео стала 2-4минуты! о_О
<DeaDrash> с xfs разобраля, оказывается ему нужно указывать раздел а не каталог... фак май брейн
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, это из-за usb, ошибка на hubе -110
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: и давно сознательная жизнь началась?
<[Raiden]> )
<DeaDrash> [Raiden], да вот, сколько себя помню ))
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> [Raiden], да я пытаюсь, но иногда волосы рвать хочется)
<[Raiden]> попробуй тоже самое сделать в повершелл или в wsh + vbs или js
<[Raiden]> в винде
<[Raiden]> Только каску надень, а то без волос останешся
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31420
<Amblnb> И гтаны, а то там тоже бритый будет )))
<Amblnb> *ш
<Bodia> о! дешёвый способ эпиляции!
<Amblnb> А как можно в МВГ вставить яваскрипт ссылкой? Как в хтмл неподходит ((
<Umren> а что такое мвг?
<Amblnb> Маштабируемая Верторная Графика
<Umren> SVG может?
<Umren> называй вещи своими именами
<Umren> а то так можно и заболеть)
<Amblnb> Это и есть его имя! В мире существует не только английский
<Umren> только он и существует в технической среде
<den4ik_13rus> парни Rhythmbox тэги помогайте!!!
<DeaDrash> +
<Umren> остальное от лукавого
<DeaDrash> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Amblnb> Еслибы это было так, мы здесь на рашке не писали...
<Amblnb> Так что со скриптом? Это реализуемо?
<den4ik_13rus> как же всё таки с тэгами?? Как и чем их перекодировать(исправить)?!
<Amblnb> !mp3
<ubuntuhelp> Для мультимедийных вопросов, на этой странице имеется полезная информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - См. также http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ubuntuhelp> Но пожалуйста, используйте свободные форматы, если вы это можете: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb, ты хоть сам смотрел что там?!
<Amblnb> Я просто вбил запрос, может там что-то есть про кодировки
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb, не получилось у тебя умным показаться!
<Amblnb> den4ik_13rus: Это не я умный, это ubuntuhelp: такой
<Amblnb> а самый умный
<Amblnb> !google | den4ik_13rus
<ubuntuhelp> den4ik_13rus: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, теги где только не обсуждаются...
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, да многое пробовал и ничего((( Кракозябры мать их))
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb, не умничай!
<Amblnb> den4ik_13rus: http://vladimir-stupin.blogspot.com/2009/02/mp3-linux-debian.html
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb, ща заценю)
<artus> [Raiden], как в компизе отключить вуллскрин окна когда к границам экрана его подносиш ?
<[Raiden]> не помню
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb, ТЫ ГДЕ РАНЬШЕ БЫЛ))))
<Amblnb> den4ik_13rus: Гугл всегда где-то рядом...
<den4ik_13rus> По гуглу и делал раньше, только вот mutagen не замечал)
<Amblnb> Всё дело в правильном запросе
<den4ik_13rus> Да просто раньше было пофиг на них)
<Amblnb> Там про мпл бунтупомошник писал, лучше использовать открытые форматы
<Amblnb> *мп4
<Amblnb> *3
<Amblnb> ))) в темноте пальцы заплетаются ))
<Gotoxa> здравствуйте, все
<Gotoxa> вопрос: будет ли убунта понимать сенсорный экран этого - http://www.notik.ru/goods/12435.htm - нетбука?
<Amblnb> Я аш удивился, инэткнижка мощьней моего компа о_О это ноутбук!!
<den4ik_13rus> аааааааа))) у меня чиж теперь с нормальными тэгами)))))))
<Gotoxa> бывает.
<Gotoxa> по сути ответы есть?:]
<[Raiden]> я думаю будет
<Amblnb> Верный способ просто проверить с флэшки
<den4ik_13rus> Amblnb +
<den4ik_13rus> А нафига сенсор на недобук? Неудобно же(
<Gotoxa> ноута нет в наличии, будет еще один повод выбрать асус а не дэлл
<Gotoxa> кому как
<Amblnb> На кпк же ставят
<Amblnb> и вроде удобно там
<den4ik_13rus> КПК и недобук разные вещи
<Gotoxa> сейчас вернусь
<Amblnb> Недобук немного больше и примерно с той же производительностью, может и с немного большими ресурсами, так где там существенная разница?
<den4ik_13rus> Клава
<den4ik_13rus> как на ноуте
<Amblnb> На кпк тоже такую ставят как дополнение
<den4ik_13rus> И постоянно будешь экран поправлять
<Amblnb> поправлять?
<den4ik_13rus> Когда буш тыкать у тя он наклоняться будет назад понемногу
<Amblnb> Так есть же с поворотным экраном, его как планшет держать можно и как ноут
<den4ik_13rus> Это вже другое дело)
<Amblnb> В любом случае вместо того чтобы покупать хороший нэтбук, лучше за те же деньги купить хороший игровой системник
<arku> только что убунта повисла в ноль, не откликаясь на ctrl+alt+f1 ctrl+alt+backspace(он включен), так же заткнулась музыка. Какой лог можно посмотреть после перезагрузки?)
<Amblnb> Может дело в железе?
<Amblnb> У меня после разгона такое бывает, сбивается синхронизация ОЗУ и всё тупо висит..
<[Raiden]> синхронизация с чем? )
<Amblnb> Ну если разгонять и тайминги не менять то либо висит ОСь либо ребут
<Amblnb> Я разгонял просто частоту, потом покурил немного расказы и увеличил вольтаж и подобрал тайминги, дальше охлаждение не позволяет...
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Shelest> привет всем
<[Raiden]> всеравно тихо http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615147/
<Shelest> как в гноме упорядочить окна по горизонтали?
<Shelest> отвечайте на мой ответ :)
<[Raiden]> я как-то слабо представляю о чем ты
<Shelest> виндовс, там можно выстроить окна по горизонтали по вертикали, каскадом
<Shelest> вот мне вот это надо
<Shelest> где это в гноме не могу найти
<Shelest> а то руками все размеры подтягивать неудобно
<[Raiden]> в гном2 с метасити вроде такого нет. В  компизе возможно есть
<[Raiden]> если у тебя 5 окон или 25, какой смысл их вдоль выстраивать. Нихренаж не видно будет
<[Raiden]> каскадом тоже бесполезная опция
<Shelest> полезная -- она порррядок наводит
<Shelest> у меня 3 окна и мне их выстраивать всамое то
<Shelest> в общем "упорядочивание окон не нужно"
<[Raiden]> окна долны быть либо рядом если хватает места на отображение во всех , либо 1 поверх других  - в каком порядке значение не имеет имхо
<Shelest> вот мне тчоб рядом
<Shelest> и чтоб они не перекрывались
<Shelest> :(
<[Raiden]> если только плагин tile для компиза. Там хоткей можно назначить что бы окна построилис ьвсе открытые рядом
<[Raiden]> или эффект как в вин7 , в пол экрана если двинуть к краю - для двух окон может удобно, незнаю
<[Raiden]> а метасити не умеет вообще ничего
<Shelest> метасити - лох?
<[Raiden]> в компизе если склероз не изменяет, каскад был. + можно было выбрать как размещать окна по умолчанию. Можно что бы сразу каскадом
<[Raiden]> Shelest: угу. У гномеров крышу снесло на идее того что юзеру всё сложно и надо всё упрощать. Менее функционального вм чем метасити под линукс просто нет.
<Shelest> то есть по мнению гномеров юзер тупой?
<Shelest> :(
<Shelest> да уж. а какой wm вместо метасити посоветуешь поставтиь? чтоб не для сильно тупых
<Amblnb> По одному окну на рабочий стол в развёрнутом виде и почти тот же каскад )) + Super+e
<Retry007> Ребят кто-нить знает сервисы аля suseStudio только для Ubuntu раньше был reconstruction,  но сейчас его "нет"
<[Raiden]> Shelest: Я только свое мнение высказал. Может оно неверное. Если железо позволяет то компиз, если нет то опенбокс - опять же не обязательно это слушать
<Shelest> железо позволяет.
<Shelest> толкьо мне не свистелки надо, а работать
<Shelest> :)
<[Raiden]> одно другому сильно мешает? :)
<[Raiden]> все эффекты отключаемы вроде, и анимации - компиз модульный
<[Raiden]> Хотя я бы посоветовал использовать scale и повесить его на из углов экрана. - удобная переключалка окон
<[Raiden]> я в кде похожий эффект юзаю
<[Raiden]> Это как все окна рядом, только не навсегда, а на момент выбора активного
<Shelest> спасибо попробую как будет свободная минутка
<[Raiden]> я могу предложить 1 костыль для гнома, зовется devilspie и морда gdevilspie , там можно задавать некотоыре настройки для окон, которых нет в метасити.
<[Raiden]> как вариант. Только не помню что там есть.
<[Raiden]> положение, размер и открытие на определенном столе есть точно
<mortuary> доброй ночи, да)
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> кстати наврал, проще метасити есть twm  как минимум :)
<Bodia> а есть че более накрученное нежели кде?)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> даже незнаю. красивей есть, функциональней  нет
<den4ik_13rus> Модераторы форума здесь?!
<Bodia> не забывай что у каждого свои понятия красоты)
<[Raiden]> Bodia: сча покажу забавное видео, нравится очень. В реальности это правда не сильно юзабельно :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], кеды не функциональны )
<[Raiden]> Escsun: я не согласен. Каждый элемент функциональней чем такой же в гноме
<Escsun> а я и не про гном)
<Bodia> Escsun сидишь на хоткеях?)
<den4ik_13rus> Модераторы форума здесь?!
<Escsun> Bodia, почти)
<den4ik_13rus> Блин, на форуме забанили(( За то что правду сказал
<Bodia> почему то в голову лезет слово "пианист"..
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, а причем тут форум?
<[Raiden]> Escsun: а всё остальное ещё проще. Если не считать 1 составляющей - вм. Но я думаю с квином не все могут поспорить в плане настроек
<[Raiden]> Bodia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp6uL4l-L_E
<den4ik_13rus> Sergey_IT, как это при чём..
<Escsun> [Raiden], рюшки нужны, но не сильно много )
<den4ik_13rus> Хочу пообщаться с модером, спросить за что!
<Bodia> [Raiden]: неееет.. не хочу на дискотеку)
<[Raiden]> Escsun: что для 1 рюшка, для жругого полезная вещь может оказаться.
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, так на форуме отдельный раздел есть
<den4ik_13rus> Дык не могу написать!
<[Raiden]> список модераторов там возможно тоже есть
<[Raiden]> может даже с емылами
<[Raiden]> я не смотрел
<[Raiden]> смотрите не заразитесь е17 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7i_DZQQuAU&feature=related
<[Raiden]> )
<Bodia> как по мне то слишком много анимации в окнах..
<[r3m]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> [r3m], Failed!
<[r3m]> test
<ubuntuhelp> [r3m], Есть контакт.
<Bodia> е17 слишком грубо.. нет изысканности..
<den4ik_13rus> А форумчане вообще есть?)
<aleksei`> это кеды?
<Bodia> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Bodia, Понг.
<[r3m]> кто-нить знает, почему сейчас в Natty нельзя из kernel репозитория обновить ядро до 2.6.39?
<Bodia> хм..
<[Raiden]> может потому, что оно там собрано под oneirk?
<[r3m]> но ведь раньше можно было ^^
<[Raiden]> Незнаю тогда
<[Raiden]> вообще не думаю что ванильыне ядра с ппа чем-то лучше чем дефолтное убунтовское
<Escsun> а еще лучше свое ))
<[Raiden]> друге дело если самому собирать, со своей настройкой или наложением сторонних патчей
<[Raiden]> угу
<[r3m]> слишком много пар-мов при сборке указывать, лениво
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, фанат
<Escsun> [r3m], не обязательно ))
<[r3m]> ?
<[r3m]> --fix missing?
<[Raiden]> обычно меняют только два. Выбирают тип процессора и задирают таймер прерываний до 1000мгц , если для десктопа.
<[Raiden]> остальное можно не трогать
<[r3m]> а как-же т.н. новые параметры, значение которых не определено?
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: как именно не ставится, кстати
<den4ik_13rus> Сцуко без каких либо предупреждений выпилили((( Плакаю от модеров...
<[r3m]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<[r3m]> sudo apt-get update
<[r3m]> apt-cache showpkg linux-headers
<[r3m]> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic --fix-missing
<[r3m]> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: при сборке нового часто берут старый кофниг и делают make oldconfig - так придется конфигурить только новые\спорные моменты
<Bodia> Linux bodia 3.0.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Sun Jul 24 14:27:32 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Bodia> а на дебе давно 3.0..
<[r3m]> знаю, но все равно слишком много пар-мов руками долбить
<[Raiden]> или не конфигурить, а тупо давить энтер пока команда не отработает
<Whitesquall> den4ik_13rus: почитай местные правила, а то и отсюда выпилят )
<[r3m]> [Raiden], но это уже не Ъ
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: это почему? :)
<den4ik_13rus> Ой блин)) Просто зол на них!
<[r3m]> банально можешь лишних модулей натыкать и получишь тяжелое и неповоротливое ядрышко
<den4ik_13rus> Они не правы!
<Bodia> как всегда.. все не правы..
<Bodia> сколько тебе лет? den4ik_13rus
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: а брать ядро новое с ппа, без причины и не прочитав для кого ппа  - это Ъ?
<den4ik_13rus> Серьёзно не правы! Один из них удалял мои посты
<den4ik_13rus> Bodia: что это тебе даст
<den4ik_13rus> Притом посты нормальные удалял...
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: ерунда. модули грузятся когда надо. намного тяжелей ядро в итоге не получается
<Bodia> den4ik_13rus, взрослый человек таким не страдает...
<[r3m]> [Raiden], ппа таки обычно содержит последние версии софта, я вот недавно на 9.10 вайн1.3 накатывал
<den4ik_13rus> Bodia: почему тогда ты сидишь здесь?!
<[r3m]> [Raiden], но тогда и смысл в пересборке отпадает, ну, кроме новых драйверов разумеется
<Bodia> en4ik_13rus, тролю и помогаю с вопросами).. а так просто ради поговорить.
<den4ik_13rus> Bodia, ну а чё))
<den4ik_13rus> Тебе тогда сколько лет?)
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: обычно да, содержит новый софт, но появляется он там с разными целями.
<Bodia> много)
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: смысл в пересборке - возможность получить некий возможный прирост производительности. А  смысл устанвоки ядер с ппа я незнаю в чем )
<[Raiden]> ибо собираются они так же как дефолтное
<[r3m]> [Raiden], жаль что сейчас прикрыли, раньше можно было безболезненно до 2.6.39 апнуть и излечит 11.04 от некоторых лагов, сейчас эту возможность убрали
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: на самом деле, там просто нет пакетов с такими именами как в этом хавту
<[r3m]> раньше были, в этом-то и дело
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, так можно оставить только нужные модули
<[r3m]> ап кернеля ранье излечивал специфичную на моем конфиге болячку
<[r3m]> а руками ой как лень собирать
<[r3m]> *раньше
<den4ik_13rus> Блин на улице колотун((
<[Raiden]> den4ik_13rus: можно, но я говорил не с вами и тема была немного другая.
<[r3m]> den4ik_13rus, в минске +22, ночь
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, а я подслушивал))
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: можешь без проблем поставить это http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/ , более новые там собраны под онеирк - и их установка может иметь некотоыре ньюансы.
<den4ik_13rus> r3m, у нас сейчас 10 наверно
<Escsun> [Raiden], а че rc4 )
<[Raiden]> Escsun: ... более новые там собраны под онеирк - и их установка может иметь некотоыре ньюансы.
<[r3m]> ну, пререлизные =\
<den4ik_13rus> Кстати, а на 10.10 керны не выпускают сейчас?
<[r3m]> нет
<den4ik_13rus> Только backport
<den4ik_13rus> ?\
<[r3m]> 2.6.35 последнее
<den4ik_13rus> жаль((
<[r3m]> 2.6.35-30
<[r3m]> если быть более точным
<[r3m]> =)
<[Raiden]> для 11.04 тоже не обновляют. То что на ппа - не является частью дистра.
<[Raiden]> и так будет с каждым релизом - только секурити патчи
<[Raiden]> с версии на версию очень редко скачки бывают
<[r3m]> патчи бекпортить в старые ядра должны, политика такая
<den4ik_13rus> Всё ближе и ближе к винде((
<[r3m]> den4ik_13rus, arch вам в руки)
<[Raiden]> den4ik_13rus: нет, это нормальная политика любого дистрибутива , с фиксированными релизами. Включая самые старые типа слакваре или дебиан
<den4ik_13rus> r3m, не хочу красные глаза)))
<Escsun> den4ik_13rus, и не будет)
<Whitesquall> а нафига за цифрами гнаться? Главное наверно чтобы работало и работало стабильно? :)
<den4ik_13rus> А при чём цифры)
<[r3m]> ну я хз, у меня стоит арч (гном 3 хотел посмотреть) уже 2 месяца, полет нормальный, да и софт всегда свежайший
<[Raiden]> точно + дистрибутивные обычно увешаны патчами, расширяющими поддержку оборутования. Поэтому срыв на ядра с ппа мне не очень понятен. Пересборку я бы понял, особенно если форка типа zen-kernel
<den4ik_13rus> Ну и как гном))
<[Raiden]> О, кстати, я знаю где челу взят ьсвежее ядро
<den4ik_13rus> Кстати arch  Current Release: 2010.05 ???
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html - описание устаревшее, там сча уже .39
<[r3m]> den4ik_13rus, определенно уже не торт
<den4ik_13rus> ??
<[Raiden]> den4ik_13rus: вроде да
<[r3m]> den4ik_13rus, даже нет намека на тот старый и добрый 2.32, даже в fallback режиме уже не то
<[Raiden]> гном3 можно посмотрет ьв убунте. Мне по крайней мере удалось http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, я вживую видел))
<den4ik_13rus> Больше не буду)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ты качалки спрашивал kget , gwget , d4x ...
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, + за ссыль) Скрипт там как раз мне в тему )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да, было дело, но интересовали качалки с возможностью очереди
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Чтобы сам последовательно качали файлы
<[Raiden]> Nor8: так они все вроде
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Югет у меня стоит, не увидел там такой опции
<[Raiden]> д4х уж точно, оно почти повторяет reget
<[Raiden]> Хм, я вроде не говорил про юзет. Все - я имел в виду перечисленыне.
<[Raiden]> очепяка  - мой друг
<[r3m]> всегда юзал gwget, тамошних приоритетов всегда хватало
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, в д4ксе вроде есть, но старый он какой то )))
<[Raiden]> автор забил, видать сменил диалап на eth
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в диалапные времена очереди были актуальны
<[Raiden]> на самом деле можешь поскриптить,  1. кидаешь ссылки в файл , 2. по крону файл проверяется и всё оттуда нафиг выкачивается вгетом.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, или в армию забрали )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: гг
<[Raiden]> вот самая простейшая очередь
<[r3m]> кстати, у меня вопрос ^_^ в россии pptp сильно распространен?
<[Raiden]> wget ссылка ; wget ссылка   - ; означает последовательно
<[r3m]> шел скрипты хоть и изящней, но нет возможностей гуевых тулз
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: местами да. Провайдеры некотоыре любят, вроде в корбине есть
<[r3m]> просто в последнее время когда тестишь новые дистры, пакеты для pptp vpn приходится отдельно выкачивать и потом ручками доставлять, а то истории в духе "чтобы скачать пакеты для работы с ppp, нужно ppp соединение"
<[r3m]> уже порядком поднадоели
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: можно капельку гуи прикрутить. с помощью kdialog или аналога на гтк , н оваще да, для этого уже надо другой язык. перл\питон и т.д.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В урбантерроре графику качественно не улучшили?
<[Raiden]> [r3m]: ну есть такая фигня. Дистры делаю не в россии в основном )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а новых версий небыло
<[r3m]> неужели на западе у всех adsl или все поголовно накупили роутеров)
<[Raiden]> и я думаю это может убить игру. получится как с кс. До сих пор школьники в 1.6 стреляют, хотя под стол бегали когда оно релизнулось
<Nor8> [r3m]: На западе давно уже анлим у большинства
<[r3m]> eth?
<[Raiden]> в общем если немного изменится физика мира - это уже будет не та стрелялка )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:С чего это вдруг? Хорошая картинка только плюсом всегда была
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и делать деревянные текстуры в 21-ом веке стыдно
<[Raiden]> для чего-то нового возможно
<[Raiden]> а не надо делать, надо только патчить что есть что бы собиралось
<[Raiden]> если делать, то новое
<[Raiden]> Я в общем провожу в урбане время и  очень не хотел бы каких-либо изменений.
<Escsun> а я бы хотел
<Escsun> 1 лишь изменение )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, ты у нас конформист и противник изменений )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, я противник изменений ради изменений.
<Escsun> [Raiden], как думаешь )
<Escsun> какое изменение ?)
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я ж тебе не юнити предлагаю к игре прикрутить, а графику улучшить )))
<Escsun> убить всех читеров )
<Escsun> по головно )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну можно по разнмоу улучшить. На самом деле есть на ютубе несколько видео про 4.2  версию.
<Nor8>  пруф
<[Raiden]> там уже другой движок и мне не нравится что увидел.
<[Raiden]> попробую найти...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да уже нашел, тоже не айс
<den4ik_13rus> Как проверить fps?
<Escsun> glxgears
<den4ik_13rus> Escsun, спс
<[Raiden]> самая бесполезная мерилка фпс
<TronX> что мерилка?
<den4ik_13rus> Да мне просто сравнить с предыдущим драйвером)
<TronX> nouveau?
<TronX> Кто-нибудь ставил Haiku?
<Escsun> TronX, не нужен
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, ещё есть какие??
<TronX> Haiku не нужен?
<TronX> почему?
<TronX> plan 9 хорошая штука и быстрая
<[Raiden]> den4ik_13rus: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps , ваще был посерьезней тест в репах, но вспомнить не могу
<TronX> Urban Terror поставь там можно fps проверить реально
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, пойду покурю их {детство зазудело))))}
<[Raiden]> )
<TronX> Какие ещё есть хорошие допиленные открытые и бесплатные ОС вроде Haiku?
<TronX> Syllable Desktop
<TronX> Получается нормальных допиленных всего две
<den4ik_13rus> Raiden, включил снижение помех видео(Хаус)))) супер, а вот заставка лагает)
<TronX> причём Haiku MIT:(
<TronX> а Reactos в топку, сколько можно резину тянуть уже :(
<dmay> нормальных допиленых одна, но не будем о грустном :3
<TronX> Как в nouveau задействовать 3D?
<Nor8>  TronX: Чем та же Sylable качественно от убунту отличается?
<TronX> и Syllable и Haiku уже можно юзать спокойно;)
<dmay> но зачем?
<dmay> можно из шестерки сделать мегатачку, ага
<TronX> Nor8: А чем та же Solaris качественно от убунту оличается?
<TronX> Nor8: Везде свои фишки
<TronX> dmay: Ubuntu всё сильнее тормозит вот зачем...
<Nor8>  Ну и какие же фишки в sylable?
<dmay> TronX: так заработая на нормальное железо же. ну или у мамы выпроси :3
<dmay> *заработай
<TronX> Nor8: Да ,хотя бы просто что-то новое интересно посмотреть, его поставить пять минут, он другой...
<TronX> dmay: ох, а ты прав, чего это я на бесплатном софте сижу, ай да на маздай...
<TronX> И все проблемы решаться сами собой...)))
<dmay> TronX: ну если тебе надо работать а не в лего играть, то, вообще то, именно так
<TronX> dmay: а линукс и есть лего
<dmay> ну я про это и говорю какбэ
<TronX> dmay: Зачем всё? В чем смысл жизни?)))
<dmay> TronX: элементарно. радоваться и приносить пользу близким людям.
<dmay> в большинстве случаев линукс тут, как ни странно, в пролете
<TronX> dmay: А если их нет?
<dmay> кого? близких людей? тогда у меня для тебя плохие новости :/
<TronX> dmay: Линукс всегда и во всём в пролёте, он вообще игрушка энтузиастов по сути.
<dmay> далеко не всегда, вообще то
<TronX> dmay: ты не прав, твои родители сделали тебя, усё их миссия завершена, надобность в них отпадает для эволюции
<dmay> какая то странная у тебя аргументация...
<TronX> dmay: в чём маздай уступает Линукс?
<dmay> TronX: оО сколько годков то?
<TronX> dmay: нормалёк хватает
<dmay> TronX: элементарно - сильно высоко нагруженные системы, где важна подгонка под конкретные задачи
<den4ik_13rus> TronX: спец заказ для тебя ;) http://ubuntu-world.ru/ubuntu-10-10-vs-windows-7-vs-mac-os-x-10-6-snow-leopard/
<TronX> dmay: ой-ой-ой а FreeBSD на что?
<dmay> den4ik_13rus: facepalm.jpg возмём, померим всё в попугаях и посмотрим что получилось...
<dmay> TronX: на то же самое. ваш К.О.
<den4ik_13rus> Почему попугаи) Там вроде всё на реальном тестировалось и измерялось)
<TronX> den4ik_13rus: я не давно видел графики, так там линуха убунту во всём уступала
<den4ik_13rus> TronX, могу ещё начертить если нужно)))))))
<TronX> dmay: для этих целей линукс не очень подходит, и по сравнению с фрибсд он просто ребёнок.
<dmay> den4ik_13rus: потому что тесты сами по себе мамно. то за "многозадачность" в 80 баллов?
<den4ik_13rus> А ты прочитай)
<dmay> TronX: кекеке. расскажи это половине вебхостеров, ога :3
<den4ik_13rus> Что там написано
<TronX> <den4ik_13rus>: всё давно понятно, производительность надо мерять в Urban Terror
<dmay> den4ik_13rus: что у убунты плохо с многозадачностью потому что плохие видеодрова. сам то понимаешь как это звучит?
<den4ik_13rus> Там так написано разве??
<TronX> <dmay>: ты ошибаешься, просто с линухой проще, чем с бсд и гораздо, а альтернативы линухе нет, вот и получается то, что получается;)
<dmay> производительность вообще мерять не надо, пока это не надо
<dmay> den4ik_13rus: эм. ты сам то эту фигню читал? > Причиной почему Ubuntu 10.10 выступил с такими плохими результатами довольно очевидны, слишком сыроваты еще видео драйвера для linux платформ от AMD.
<TronX> <dmay>: а когда становится надо?
<dmay> TronX: когда разворачиваешь боевой сервер и есть сомнения в его достаточности
<TronX> <+TronX> Как в nouveau задействовать 3D?
<TronX> <dmay>: короче линуху ставят чаще бсд только из-за простоты юзания, вот и всё.
<dmay> TronX: и? оффтопик стоит на 90% пользовательского железа тоже именно по этому, если что ;)
<TronX> у бсд с поддержкой сложно ещё
<TronX> <dmay> : дольше искать ответ на вопрос
<dmay> TronX: ась? на какой вопрос у тебя нет ответа? помочь? :3
<TronX> <dmay> : Как в nouveau задействовать 3D?
<den4ik_13rus> http://www.smashcat.org/av/canvas_test/   смотрите внизу, ie вымещает всех)))
<dmay> а, тут я хз, мне оно не нужно :3
<dmay> лол, 43 в хроме, 254 в ие
<dmay> 260
<den4ik_13rus> А ведь подумают и провда пересесть в ie))
<den4ik_13rus> *ghfdlf
<den4ik_13rus> *правда
 * dmay пользует ие для нескольких сайтов :3
<dmay> и, кстати, вполне себе
<den4ik_13rus> Скачал Unigine tropics
<vdrandom> ие ок же!
<vdrandom> да, риальне 266
<[Raiden]> у меня 88 фпс вышло
<[Raiden]> в фф5
<aleksei`> 61 всего в том же фф
<XuMuK> 51 in chrome
<aleksei`> 44 в хроме
<dmay> фф потихоньку уходит в сторону оперы, да...
<[Raiden]> у меня в хромиуме 200+
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0808/h_1312756970_2095504_809c12e61b.png
<[Raiden]> но юзать фф буду всеравно, он мне удобней
<[Raiden]> версия хромиума - вчерашний дейлибилд
<dmay> у понятно, хромиум в гугел ничего не шлёт при каждой перерисовке кадра, вот и работает быстрее :3
<Retry007> у меня тож хромиум однако стабильно 51 fps держится)
<den4ik_13rus> У мя тоже хромиум максимум 60
<[Raiden]> хихи
<Retry007> опера показывает столько же но лагает )
<[Raiden]> я думаю у вас жругая версия хромиума или я незнаю
<Retry007> кстати у всех хромиум и хром докучи оперативки жрёт?
<[Raiden]> в опере 52. На моем железе меньше всего
<[Raiden]> в ней
<[Raiden]> Retry007: да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за 52? Версия?
<[Raiden]> фпс
<Retry007> что за ужас ютуб чтобы только открыть 56 мегабайт оперативки :D
<[Raiden]> Nor8:  http://www.smashcat.org/av/canvas_test/ , http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0808/h_1312756970_2095504_809c12e61b.png
<[Raiden]> Retry007: начинай считать гигабайтами и всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> типа пошутил
<[Raiden]> но вообще современные десктопы умеют до 24гб
<Retry007> у тебя 24 гб?
<[Raiden]> не, у мну 4
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 54 фпс в хроме
<[Raiden]> Nor8: остальные так же пишут.
<[Raiden]> но у меня чего-то дохрена )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И 230 в лисе ))))
<[Raiden]> профилю хромиума год где-то может быт ьвключал чего раньше, типа акселерации видюхой
<[Raiden]> Nor8: серьезно?
<[Raiden]> у меня в лисе 88
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вполне
<den4ik_13rus> http://fotoifolder.ru/view_foto/v23am--_-wl-/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скрин сделать?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не, у тебя лиса5 или новее?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 5-ка
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> видимо опция какая-то есть, юза видюхи
<[Raiden]> у тебя не пашет в хроме, а у меня в фф )
<Retry007> lynx html5 не поддерживает?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня в доп. настройках включена опция 3Д и так далее
<[Raiden]> а где они там
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А это нужно вот это дополнение поставить http://guiconfig.freedig.org/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И там все будет
<[Raiden]> сча глянем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Minitube не пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Apokalepsys> Всем привет
<den4ik_13rus> Нда я немало плакаю(((
<Nor8> ку
<Apokalepsys> Кто может помочь....хочу полностью перейти на убунту...но останавливает не умение сделать подключение через сетевой мост....
<den4ik_13rus> http://fotoifolder.ru/view_foto/womopi5q4q2f
<Retry007> я такую отличную штуку нашёл в хромиуме)
<Retry007> about:flags
<Apokalepsys> Вобщем ситуация следущя - на винде 2 сетевые. В одной вафля в другой интернет......все это подключено через сетевой мост, вафля раздает сеть, а интернет раздаеться сети
<Apokalepsys> как сделать тоже самое в убунту?
<Retry007> там тож можно гпу врубить)
<Nor8> Apokalepsys: В гугле есть мануал, вопрос правильно только задай
<Apokalepsys> Искал я, не нашел понятный мануал...вот и прошу вас помочь
<[Raiden]> Nor8: полегчало. стало 108 вместо 88. Возможно что-то не включил ) У меня хромиум быстрей в общем
<Nor8> Apokalepsys: http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=13695  Читали?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Включил в хроме ускорение, тоже стало 200 фпс )))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<den4ik_13rus> А у меня нет((
<Nor8>  den4ik_13rus: Садись, два )))
<Apokalepsys> там ссылки не доступны по созданию моста
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://imgur.com/VSO7f  Вот так включай в фф
<den4ik_13rus> Nor8, ну и ......... с этим плащом))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я так и сделал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А перезагрузил? ))))
<[Raiden]> ага
<XuMuK> всем споки) я спать))*
<den4ik_13rus> Вставать уже пора)))
<den4ik_13rus> Народу то сколько "не спит" ))
<den4ik_13rus> Кому повезло с работой? Интересная, дегожная и тд???
<lexxx> странный вопрос в пол четвертого ночи
<den4ik_13rus> Да о чём ещё спрашивать)
<den4ik_13rus> У меня просто с работой проблема(((
<lexxx> пф, у все страны проблема....она есть... она жесть
<den4ik_13rus> и не говори((
<den4ik_13rus> прикол в СПб работал получал 30к простым работягой
<lexxx> а ща скок?
<den4ik_13rus> Дома инж-конструктором 12к(((
<den4ik_13rus> А ща нигде не работаю(((
<lexxx> ну зато условие
<den4ik_13rus> Какое?
<lexxx> на дому всмысле)
<den4ik_13rus> Я в смысле не в спб живу 13rus)
 * lexxx попытался представитть 13 регион... без успешно
<den4ik_13rus> Блин, вот у пендосов наоборот деньги все на периферии..
<lexxx> да это мифы)
<den4ik_13rus> Да нет не мифы(
<Apokalepsys> Вобщем ситуация следущя - на винде 2 сетевые. В одной вафля в другой интернет......все это подключено через сетевой мост, вафля раздает сеть, а интернет раздаеться сети
<Apokalepsys> Как это сдлеать в убунту?
<Apokalepsys> поиск курил...так и ничеге не нашел
<Apokalepsys> (
<lexxx> помню это като давно тут расказывали как сделать..... но врятли эти люди ща бодрствуют чтоб повторить подвиг
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-30
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<MizeryBear> Hi all.
<MizeryBear> Ребят можете ткнуть носом где можно почитать о свойствах комманды pign?
<baronos> man ping
<baronos> pign o_O
<bexnat> добрый день, есть вопрос по xfce в RUntu 12.04.
<bexnat> как сделать так, что бы окна были поверх панели xfce?
<baronos> у рунту нет своего ккнала?
<MizeryBear> Спасибо.
<baronos> а вообще сделай скрытие панелей
<bexnat> насчет канала- не знаю, я новичок
<bexnat> скрытие панелей не выход, надо что бы именно окна были поверх панели
<bexnat> http://chatlogs.jabber.ru/linux@conference.jabber.ru/2010/01/31.html -вот тут было обсуждение того, что я хочу- только решения нет
<bexnat> заранее спасибо за помощь
<Sergey_IT> bexnat, привыкай к тому, что есть, или пиши сам
<bexnat> пиши сам- что под этим подразумеваеться?
<Sergey_IT> bexnat, программирование
<bexnat> =) спасибо конечно, но времени нет пока изучать программирование, в будующем планирую поступить на какие нибудь курсы
<bexnat> а сейчас это реализовать ни как нельзя?
<Sergey_IT> время всегда есть, если правильно планировать
<bexnat> может конфиги какие нибудь поправить?
<baronos> ф11 нажми
<bexnat> это браузер растягиваеться на весь экран, близкое, но не то
<baronos> выдели окно и нажми, если нет то эта де уг :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а не взорвется? Может другую кнопку?
<baronos> ппц эндчат испортили:(
<Sergey_IT> это как. Позавчера с него сидел, работало
<bexnat> а может кто знает по рунту канал? подскажите пожалуйста
<Sergey_IT> хотя, вроде, не обновлял
<Sergey_IT> bexnat, панели, закрытые окнами, это не эргономично - поэтому никому не надо.
<bexnat> я хотел сделать что то наподобии панели виджетов
<baronos> Sergey_IT, исчезла дополнение ника если строку ввода зажать:(
<baronos> ыыыы я дятел
<bexnat> поэтому для меня это эргономично
<baronos> Sergey_IT: они вынесли лупу для этого в строку :D
<misha777> привет. вставляю дискету рабочую с данными, "Не удалось присоединить местоположение В устройстве нет носителя" ubuntu 12.04. как открыть?
<misha777> в Windows ХР работает хорошо
<bexnat> попробуй udisks --mount /dev/fd0
<Sergey_IT> misha777, с дискетами проблема с 10.04 - отключили автоматическое монтирование.
<misha777> действует, а теперь понятно
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> примонтировал, а как теперь отформатировать?
<Sergey_IT> ПКМ - отформатировать
<Sergey_IT> не ЛКМ
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> не вижу такого слова в КМ
<Sergey_IT> левая клавиша мыши
<Sergey_IT> или правая - от менеджера зависит
<Sergey_IT> в меню пункт должен быть
<misha777> <Sergey_IT>по значку, левая - ничего не происходит, правая -вызывается контекстное меню, но отформатировать нету строки
<misha777> надо команду найти
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> нашел, fdformat -n /dev/fd0
<bexnat> миша- http://g.zeos.in/?q=%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%20%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%83%20%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81
<bexnat> :)
<misha777> <bexnat> спасибо
<misha777> <bexnat> у меня на бумаге есть списки команд
<bexnat> Для форматирования дискеты в режиме совместимости с windows даём такую команду:   sudo mformat -f 1440 A:   где 1440 - количество байт A: - определяет floppy-привод.
<bexnat> нашел тут -http://www.youisbee.ru/head/25-linux/36-mount-umount-formatting-floppy-ubuntu
<misha777> <bexnat> устройство занято
<misha777> или ресурс
<bexnat> его отмонтировать надо сначало
<bexnat> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<bexnat> почему при подключении к  runtu@conference.jabber.ru -пишет комната не найдена
<bexnat> клиент pidgin
<misha777> <bexnat> правильно, сам сделал. только я sudo umount /dev/fd0 вводил, а не  sudo mformat -f 1440 A:
<misha777> <bexnat> и там unmount?
<mva>   <bexnat> | почему при подключении к  runtu@conference.jabber.ru -пишет комната не найдена
<mva> наверное, потому, что её нету
<mva> разве не очевидно?
<misha777> <bexnat> да, там un
<bosyi> с недавнего времени в пакет ubuntu-restricted-extras перестала входить Ява, какой пакет поставить что бы она появилась. имееется ввиду плагин для браузера
<baronos> openjdk же
<baronos> ну или искать репоз. от оракла
<bosyi> baronos: а разве это плагин. там помоему пакет называется icedtea... или что то вроде того
<bosyi> что из этого  ставить http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119023/ ?
<Onkeltem> Привет. Проблема с печатью. Хочу добавить какой-нить PDF-принтер, чтобы печатать в файл, а оно ищет мне устройства и не находит
<Onkeltem> есть идеи?
<andrex> ну дык и ненадо устройства, печать в файл имя: файл.pdf вот и усё
<Onkeltem> andrex: не выходит, Java говорит - No print services
<Onkeltem> Клиент-банковское приложение
<andrex> под чём запушено?
<andrex> е*
<andrex> всмысле wine или или через яву в лине
<Onkeltem> andrex: нативно
<Onkeltem> на java CPU muahhahha... kidding.
<Onkeltem> Весь остальной софт прекрасно обходится без всяких принтеров и да - печатает в PDF
<andrex> попробуй яву другую воткнуть -7 или 6 может дело в ней а так чёто мыслей более нет пока
<Onkeltem> andrex: да вроде последняя, по блог-посту Ская ставил
<Onkeltem> пишу в банк, короче, пусть разбираются, упыри
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, интересно, что ответят
<Onkeltem> Хаха
<Onkeltem> А вот все и не правы оказались :)
<Onkeltem> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<andrex> ух ты, я даже и незнал, да и ниобходимиости небыло, всёвремя через вечать в файл или либрой доки в пдфку ковертил)
<sequent007> Подскажите пожалуйста! Ставлю openldap +samba по мануалу, выполнил команду "ldapmodify -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:///" и записал случайно не те значения. При попытке записать снова выдет ошибку "ldap_modify: Inappropriate matching (18). additional info: modify/add: olcTLSCACertificateFile: no equality matching rule"
<sharikoff> скачай лдап браузер да поправь руками
<sequent007> знать бы что править
<sequent007> поставить то можно
<sequent007> а не скачивая лдап браузер нельзя перезаписать?
<sequent007> в мануале написано что надо выполнить "gzip -d /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/configure.pl.gz" и "perl /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/configure.pl", но в данной папке нету такого файла. Мануал для 10.04, делаю на 12.04
<vitaly27> ребт такая трапбла нужен компилятор под убунту 12.04 порекомендовали поставить gcc командой sudo apt-get install build-essential поставил однако програма не отображается в менюшке (((( как лечить ?
<Civil|2> vitaly27: открываешь терминал, там будет gcc
<Civil|2> его и не будет в менюшке
<Civil|2> ты путаешь IDE и компилятор, похоже
<vitaly27> ты хочеш сказать что гсс явл консольным приложением?
<artus> гцц это компилятор , причем здесь менюшки и консольные приложения?
<vitaly27> как его запустить?
<vitaly27> он поставился -)
<Civil|2> vitaly27: какие у тебя цели? Если запустить то открываешь терминал и запускаешь gcc --help
<Civil|2> и читаешь )
<andrex> gcc 11.cpp -o 123
<Civil|2> если что-то поудобнее то выбираешь IDE и там он сам будет запускать по кнопке compile
<Civil|2> *выбираешь IDE по вкусу из всей той кучи, что существуют
<artus> Civil|2, тото оно видно, быдлокодят в ide а потом спрашивают как в меню гцц найти
<Civil|2> artus: ну и пусть себе быдлокодят
<andrex> ну комуто пусть, а комуто надо работать на покушать а не на новый комп
<Sergey_IT> vitaly27, http://www.firststeps.ru/   и там выбери линукс
<vitaly27>  интересен именно компилятор который будет компилировать тхт формат жел от производителя интел. не судите строго строго
<artus> Civil|2, ну ситуация из разряда - права купил, ездить не купил :)
<andrex> )
<Civil|2> andrex: кому надо работать, тот работает )
<artus> vitaly27, а документации от интела нет чтоль на предмет как это все собрать? должна быть
<Sergey_IT> vitaly27, или ставь пакет codelite - это ide
<Civil|2> artus: не совсем. Скорее права какие-то есть, машина какая-то есть, но представление "ездит путем магической силы"
<Civil|2> *при помощи
<artus> Civil|2, угу, сел уже в заведенную машинку и умею только колесики крутить ))
<Sergey_IT> скоро так и будет
<andrex> педали
<artus> andrex, педали тоже надо уметь крутить :)
<vitaly27> -))) охохохо
<vitaly27> прост не давно пересели с виды на бунту
<Civil|2> artus: его право притом )
<vitaly27> поэтому не обессудьте за некоторые глупые вопросы
<andrex> ну кстати гдето уже есть, гуг же изобрёл какуюто фигню с самоуправляющимися машинами, и слепые даж ездют
<andrex> л*
<adskibiz> поменял мамку, никак не могу завести микрофон на ALC888 ((
<andrex> а зачем поменял?
<adskibiz> сдохла в жару
<artus> andrex, на 888 или с пульсом шаманить, или нафиг его просто выпилить , у меня звук такой же
<adskibiz> выпилил вроде. Остался ОСС
<andrex> а ято тут причёмxD
<artus> а осс там вообще причем?
<artus> andrex, дык вичат же)
<adskibiz> OSS только остался
<artus> должна быть альса
<adskibiz> да пока лазил по форуму и проверял все советы - где-то убил
<andrex> не это артус же, всегда меня путает с кемто, то войс кинет то бан, мута только небыло ещё и опа
<artus> andrex, то не я а вичааатт, и его автокомплит ) да и жалко тебе чтоль? )))
<andrex> artus: да не не жалко, можешь дальше продолжать, я за)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть кто живой?
<andrex> самый живой тут это ubuntuhelp
<andrex> !ask > JohnDoe_71Rus
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, please see my private message
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно отключить репозиторий и удалить обновления из него, понизив версии?
<andrex> разрешаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) а как? хотел в синаптике понизить версию, синаптик заявил что удалит кучу пакетов в том числе xorg
<baronos> коси все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страшна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он разве не может не удалять а понизить версии связанных пакетов
<artus> синаптик вообще ничего не может
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=160535.0 к примеру так
<andrex> только в репы на предыдущий дистр менять ненадо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хмм
<toxa> кто подскажет:
<toxa> fakeroot: FAKEROOTKEY set to 1637584015
<toxa> fakeroot: nested operation not yet supported
<Sergey_IT> а что гугле говорит по поиску - fakeroot: nested operation not yet supported ?
<toxa> много всего говорит....
<andrex> у меня что то такое было но уже непомню как пролечил да и было в асп лине
 * andrex адский склерозник
 * baronos не видет зла, не слышет зла, не говорит зла
<andrex> toxa: а что ты пытаешся сделать?
<toxa> да похоже английский нужно учить... уже понял в чем был косяк... на сайте debian всё расписано... а перевести сразу толком не смог
<toxa> пакет хочу собрать
<toxa> http://wiki.debian.org/FakeRoot а тут описано из-за чего такая ошибка лезет
<baronos> тыщ
<Sergey_IT>  toxa, учи язык
<andrex> baronos: 2
<andrex> а лучше 5
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> завтра день рождения, а зарплату не перевели :(
<shenmue> о как
<shenmue> baronos я тебе ссылку про пердячий хром скидывал?
<andrex> давай я тебе займу в кредит тыщ 20, под 50%
<baronos> shenmue:  ага :D
<andrex> в день
<baronos> гыы, мощно :)
<shenmue>  baronos ты потом выкупи у него свой долг за 50 рублей и andrex будет сам себе должен
<baronos> не люблю кредиты :)
<andrex> я тож их нелюблю
<yurau> товарищи, как переустановить заново пакет?
<andrex> но давать кредиты люблю xD
<andrex> yurau: apt-get install paket
<yurau> так он установлен
<andrex> aptitude reinstall paket
<yurau> спасибо
<baronos> apt-get install --reinstall
<andrex> так длинее
<andrex> много букавок писать
<baronos> вроде как или я так давно не переставлял поэакеты
<baronos> пакеты*
<baronos> aptitude reinstall package
<andrex> было
<baronos> блин, переход хода, банкрот :)
 * andrex кинул тапок в baronos
<andrex> baronos: хватит спать
<yurau> у меня система при обновлении ругнулась и крякнула :)
<baronos> andrex: ща дальше буду спать :)
<yurau> при обновлении дистрибутива
<baronos>  yurau че крякнул?
<yurau> с 11.04 на 11.10
<baronos> хмм, линя уже крякают :(
<yurau> оо увидел десктоп
<yurau> не с первого раза
<andrex> мдя, я думал все уже забили на 11.4
<yurau> у меня дома глобальный апгрейт :)
 * baronos помнит, что в фильме идиократия, сутенера звали upgrade :)
<yurau> перехожу на 12.04
<yurau> на слабых машинах поставлю мате. на сильных оставлю юнити
<yurau> всего 4 компа
<Onkeltem> Странная хрень. У меня терминал запускаеться по Ctrl Alt T
<baronos> потос "матэ'в" не оберешся :)
<shenmue> Onkeltem это чем странно?
<Onkeltem> так вот когда я одной рукой эту комбинацию набираю - ничего не срабатывает. Мой новый комп хочет чтобы я использовал нажимал T именно правой рукой
<Onkeltem> а, не. попутал.
<yurau> baronos: не понял. я мате уже протестировал в виртуальной машине. узкие места решил.
<Onkeltem> и правой не получается...
<Onkeltem> почему-то эта комбинация стала чувствительная к раскладке. В русской - не запускается терминал. Кто-нить сталкивался?
<baronos> ыыы
<baronos> это гтк
<baronos> жди обновления
<Onkeltem> baronos: ого. Как же можно было так налажать. Раньше ж такого не было...
<baronos> они с плагинами перемудрили для десона
<baronos> м*
<Onkeltem> baronos: интересно, а скоро обновление?
<andrex> это ещё ерунда, вот когда пароли в расскладке отличной от английской не понимает вот это косяк
<baronos> Onkeltem:  где то мне кидали патч на гном-дебиан канале, но мне лень было пересобирать
<baronos> ctrl+alt+ cyrillic ie вот так будет на русской клаве раскладка вроде
<Onkeltem> baronos: верно, но оно почему-то не дает создать две комбинации
<Onkeltem> или я как-то криво пробовал
<baronos> хмм, у мння на скрипт кастом комб. настроена два раза
<Onkeltem> baronos: ща попробую
<baronos> ммм, тут же в сид у меня пришло обновление демона, надо будет обновить пакет и протестить работоспособность
<Onkeltem> baronos: заработало :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: ты на сиде?
<baronos> Onkeltem:  нет, но частенько от туда нуво драйвер обновляю :)
<shenmue> кто помнит сидюки с регулеровкой громксти и джеком?
<andrex> я
<shenmue> я вот только щас узнал когда они работают
<andrex> я както место плеера юзал блок питание и сидюк к акустике)
<baronos> когда сд с песенками пихаешь и наушники :D
<shenmue> я только щас узнал про то что работает только с звуковыми дисками
<shenmue> точно помню что макспэйн и дюна не работали таким образом =)
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, у меня такой сидюк на полке лежит
<andrex> у меня на складе штук 7 из них может 3 работают, а остальные сдохли либо из-за головки и тормознутости
<andrex> либо просто сгорели
<shenmue> интересно а зочем они там?
<shenmue> зачем*
<andrex> а я сам незнаю, у нас всё туда кидають, даже то что уже списать давно надобыло, но так как это чтото досталось даром то списать дороже будет
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так есть же не просит
<NoOova> Народ есть кто из Казани?
<shenmue> тут или вообще?
<NoOova> тут. мне бы спросить про сотовых операторов
<Sergey_IT> а в интете инфы нет?
<Sergey_IT> http://www.compkaz.ru/sotkaz
<NoOova> ,очень много всего, а недорогого так и не нашел
<Sergey_IT> не гнался бы ты поп за дешевизной
<NoOova> я всех операторов поглядел уже... чтото ничего интересного не нашел
<NoOova> Почему? я Tele2 пользуюсь уже больше года
<NoOova> очень нравится
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, а я 12 лет мегафон и не мучаюсь )
<Sergey_IT> хотя второй есть - теле2
<andrex> теле2 уже не теле2 как несколько лет
<andrex> хотя, как знать может в казани и теле2
<mva>  <andrex> | теле2 уже не теле2 как несколько лет
<mva> ЩИТО?!?
<grad> а пацаны то не в курсе)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-31
<locodir-user987> здраствуйте люди, зашёл сюда через веб, как сюда попасть через обычный ирк-клиент ?
<vladgobelen> locodir-user987: фринод - #ubuntu-ru
<locodir-user987> что такое фринод, у меня в пидгине текстбокс который нужно заполнить вручную, что туда писать ?
<locodir-user987> я так понял freenode.net ?
<baronos> locodir-user987: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM&feature=plcp
<vladgobelen> locodir-user987: eue
<vladgobelen> locodir-user987: угу
<artus> пичаль, кажисть винт помер :'(
<locodir-user987> похорони его с почестями
<artus> чето 2 тера на котором тер бекапов хоронить не вариант ниразу , поменять то мне его хоть седне поменяют, но вот инфа...
<locodir-user987> хранишь критически важную информацию на 1 физическом носителе? поздно слёзы лить
<locodir-user987> а что с ним вообще? :)
<artus> locodir-user987, да как то дома держать ферму для бекапов ну ниразу не вариант, инфа не то что бы критична а так, геморно востанавливаема )
<artus> status: { DRDY ERR }  и соопутствуюшие сей строчке буквы )
<artus> вобщем ввод вывод на нем чегото отвалился )
<locodir-user987> а ну разбирайся сам :) похоже что-то с электроникой, можно попробовать поменять, но это будет непросто
<artus> не, менять не вариант , эт еще геморнее чем востанавливать инфу ))
<karabas_barabas> 1
<karabas_barabas> о, наконец подключился через pidgin
<karabas_barabas> кто-нибудь пользуется gnome-commander ? не могу через него цепляться к smb-серверам по ip, по имени вроде нормально, но по ip пишет что не может найти сервер, надоело гуглить уже
<artus> наутилуса не хватает чтоль? )
<karabas_barabas> привык к комбайну total commander давно ищу замену, вот пытаюсь привыкнуть к очередной альтернативе
<artus> mc/ls/cat/grep... и никакие комбайны не нужны
<karabas_barabas> ага точно, и гуи тоже ненада
<artus> оно вполне совмещаемо
<karabas_barabas> вообще к тоталу меня больше всего привязывет удобная синхронизация каталогов, подобное видел в крусадере, но я не сторонник кде
<artus> что за синхронизация такая ?
<karabas_barabas> когда имеешь одну папку с кучей файлов и другую такую же, но слегка изменённую, так вот их обе показываешь программе, а она показывает файлы в которых отличия, затем прям в этом же окне сравниваешь файлы по содержимому и принимаешь решение куда чÑ
<VMV> всем доброе утро (время суток))!
<VMV> хочу вернуть спящий режим по мануалу из http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_12.04_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B_%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8
<VMV> сделал как написано, но не сработало( может там какого-то пункта не хватает?
<noob_> алло алло
<noob_> !nick noob
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick noob'
<noob__> че еть кто живой то
<mva> !ask | noob__
<ubuntuhelp> noob__: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<noob__> !фыл
<noob__> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<noob__> !ask all
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask all'
<noob__> !ask | all
<ubuntuhelp> all: please see above
<noob__> !ask | @chanserv
<ubuntuhelp> @chanserv: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<noob__> народ помогите решить след вопрос. в винде я привык пользоваться набором софта, который одновременно организует мое рабочее пространство и файлы. какрой софт может заменить виндовый тотал камандер, уторрент и т.п. потмоу что например траÐ
<noob__> ну и вообще интерфейс не нравится
<noob__> гном командер например архаичный, половину архивов не видит, файлы не открывает
<noob__> или это тупо с линуксом связано?
<noob__> потом вот такая херота, я заметил что на линуксе мой ноут реально тормозит, а на винде такого не было
<noob__> кулер постояно на полный режим включен, на винде опять таки иногда только
<noob__> проц постоянно на 100 проц ентов загружен, хотя стоит режим подстраиваться
<noob__> ну и т.п. это тупо линукс зло  и убунта полное гавно? мне вот товарищ говорит сусь ставить
<noob__> че есть кто живой то еп
<artus> @kban --host noob__ 86400 пшол вон курить правила
<Sergey_IT> м да
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе всем
<NoOova> доброе утро
<Somalic> всем привет
<Somalic> народ подскажите, парюсь с настройкой dhcp сервера, вот только не могу понять: dhcp3-server не найден в списке пакетов, в место него предлагают isc-dhcp-server
<Somalic> я короче его поставил, НО они нифига не работает, может конфиги лежат не там? /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<_d4vid> Somalic, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<_d4vid> Somalic, http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/how-to-install-the-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04lts/
<VMV> кто-нибудь вернул себе спящий режим в 12.04?
<Sergey_IT> все.... и спят
<VMV> то-то я смотрю тишина))
<VMV> пробую по мануалу делать - не выходит... а хотелось бы)
<Nor8> Мате кто-нибудь использует?
<MizeryBear> Добрый день. Я подключил устройство (Arduino), а как мне теперь узнать номер порта куда оно подключилось?
<andrex> lspci lsusb dmesg, итд  - думай
<mva> >_<'
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/8049149#comment-8049255
<andrex> в эфире новости и их ведущий райден! xD
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я там скромный комент оставил http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/8049149?cid=8050933
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь мате использует как основной де?
<andrex> кто-нибудь вообще мате использует?
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз посмотрел. И мне почти сразу понадобилось лезть в их гконф и там какие-то проблемы были с этим.
<andrex> во виш что делает правильный вопрос))
<[Raiden]> и всё собсно. Сразу пришло ощущение что этот гном, всё тот же гном + ещё надо допилить что бы было такое же состояние какое было до форка )
<[Raiden]> в связи с переименовкой и т.д.
<Nor8>  А то тут анонсировали  версию 1.4 с кучей допилов, так хотел узнать, как он работает.
<[Raiden]> в теории проблемы с рее... гконфом могли пофиксить. Если так, то наверное так же как гном2
<Nor8> Как гном 2 почти
<andrex> реестром, - что уж скрывать правду))
<[Raiden]> ещё.. некоторый софт под гном юзает его гконф. Будет ли это совместимо с матеевским или надо будет держать два сеттингс демона одновременно - тоже не ясно, а то и три ))
<Nor8> Да у них там свое уже напилено ))
<Scrimmer> Вечер добрый, господа
<andrex> ночер
<Scrimmer> бывает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> случается
<andrex> у меня это постоянно
<Sergey_IT> andrex, в антарктиде?
<andrex> ага ))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> яж пингвин
<Sergey_IT> andrex, по клаве клювом стучишь? )
<andrex> лапами
<andrex> прыгаю на клаве)
<adskifbiz> что-то я в пхп тупить стал ((
<andrex> надоело наверно, во и решил потупить
<andrex> т*
<adskifbiz> давно не кодил
<adskifbiz> а тут банк платежную систему поменял и какую-то библиотеку придумал. Трушную
<baronos> кеу
<baronos> ку*
<andrex> baronos.key xD
<baronos> andrex: ключ подобран верно :D
<baronos> andrex: marlin не смотрел?
<baronos> точнее, ен решился поставить
<andrex> пока нет, кстати, ща поставлю)
<baronos> самое главное, появилась там возможность создавать текстовые док-ты или нет
<baronos> я тут поюзал немного гном3,5,3, ну так то ниче так, все пункты меню в панель запихали, работает шустро, что бесит, потому что в бета работает быстрее чем в релизе.
<andrex> заодно систему обновлю
<andrex> хм, интересная глюк, когда apt через && запускаю и потом спрашивает д\н нефурычит д только y)
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: дыщ
<shenmue> andrex совсем не понял что ты сказал. как апт через && запустить можно?
<andrex> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<artus> ну ешо че нить после него до кучи запускать
<andrex> нежданчик?
<artus> andrex, надо ток к апгрейду ключик чтоб не спрашивал подтверждения)
<shenmue> а ну и что с этим не так?
<andrex> я уже написал выше. обычно на "Д" реагирует а тут нет только на "Y"
<artus> andrex, воткни на капс раскладку и вообще не будеш парится с оными :)
<andrex> воткнул уже давненько
<artus> andrex, вот согласись, отвлеченно жамкать мизинцем удобнее чем сянуть всю руку к переключалкам )
<andrex> угу
<Sergey_IT> лучше силой мысли
<artus> а лучше вообще вырубить комп и в парк воздухом дышать)
<andrex> уйти в лес, там хоть есть чем подышать) а в городе даже парк непоможет
<artus> хее, у меня до леса из рогатки дострелить можно :)
<andrex> ну у меня нельзя но лес видно
<Sergey_IT> а я у окна в европу, не подышишь (
<artus> Sergey_IT, стреляють ? ))
<[koshka]> опа опа, )
<[koshka]> рырыр
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], ку, все ушли в лес
<artus> на фронт , в землянки
<[koshka]> ну я  так и знала =\
<artus> [koshka], :P
<andrex> партизанен
<[koshka]> artus: :P\
<[koshka]> у нас такой ливень
<[koshka]> ваще класс
<artus> а у нас жааако (
<[koshka]> у нас тоже было) 2 недели
<artus> [koshka], там у русичей тоже был давеча дождик, тож видать сначала думали что класс
<[koshka]> о госпади.
<[koshka]> а  че это у меня тут все висит
<artus> первые звоночки :D
<[koshka]> ссаная опера =\
<andrex> baronos: нет там только также как в наутилусе, пустой файл создать мона и папку)
<baronos> [koshka]: кисонька моя, здраствуй ;) поздравь меня, я перевалил 1/4 от 100 :D
<[koshka]> я же написала в гаджиме
<[koshka]> )
<[koshka]> с Днем Рождения :)
<baronos> хехе, спасибо :)
<baronos> andrex:походу я нить упустил на счет папки и наутилуса :D
<andrex> baronos: я про marlin
<andrex> чорд, я думал что один со склерозом
<baronos> andrex: гыы
<baronos> andrex: ооо, значит там можно создавать пустой файл, это гуд :D
<andrex> baronos: ну а всё остальное в папку с шаблонами кидать и будут тебе готовые пустые файлы какие захотиш
<andrex> или непустые
<baronos> andrex: нормуль, и работает шустро, толко бы исходники автор дал, а то че то они на ланчпаде только дебы держат, а на гитхабе не нашел :(]
<andrex> вот что мне ещё нравится в файловых менеджерах линя, а в вие чтоб шаблон создать нужно ещё и вреестр гульнуть так нехило
<andrex> напиши авторам, им полюбому непомишает помощ
<andrex> baronos: ^
<andrex> baronos: в друг ты как с гномощелью чтонибудь им подкинеш, сначала, как всегда пошлют, а потом реализуют
<baronos> andrex: сидел я пол года выцеплял на элементари канале этого автора, на гугл+ писал, игнорил, через багрепорт написал, он ответил не по теме.
<baronos> да и собственно, с выходом скорее всего ф18, я на неё перейду. и уже по их пути пойду :)
<andrex> могет он и не автор, а какойнибудь бугай присвоевший все лавры, а автор сидит и строчит по книжке кода в день под дулом автомата)
<baronos> хз, может быть, но он с элементари в ссорах был одно время, так как они марлин приписали к элементари, а это типа совершенно не привязанная к ним вещь, хотя больших вложений в код сделал чел. с элементари. кстать там наш чел
<baronos> сидит, нормуль и адекват чувак :)
<andrex> русский всмысле?
<andrex> точнее наоборот
<[koshka]> artus: !
<baronos> andrex: угу русс
<andrex> baronos: прикольно marlin естчё и место занятое свободное показывает у примаунтиных дисков, правда у корня нету и у сидюка такой шкалы, а может он вабще только нтфс и фат показывает
<baronos> andrex: я на убунту пытался только его юзать, ибо он удобен в отличии от нау. но из-за создании файлов было нервно им пользоватся. а вообще он няя. и чую им так же на бунту будут пользоватся как наутилус элементари :)
<andrex> что решил забить на дебиан
<andrex> ?
<[Raiden]> в кде ест ьпросто плазмойд показывающий нужные вам диски, занято\свободно.
<andrex> ну раз так есть конки
<baronos> andrex: упаси Боже, я просто думаю стоит заморачиватся на счет исходников, ну или ждать решение по системд, если оно будет все таки окончательно отрицательным то переходить буду на федору :)
<[Raiden]> я думаю в ближайших релизах системд тут не будет по умолчанию
<baronos> с этим вообще не ясность пока. гном тем временем из-за ред-хата все больше зависит от него
<[Raiden]> гном везде от него зависит
<baronos> если гном будет переростать в гном ос, то хз, убунту наврено замучается форки то мутить, ибо базироватся гном ос на федоркиных патчах ядра армы будет и вебкит движка скорее всего, потому что они на него акцент делают.
<baronos> сейчас убунту проблемы с их патчами с форком систем параметрами идет на 12,10
<[Raiden]> Я тоже считаю что ставка на гном - ошибка каноникал.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: я с тобой согласен L
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> гг
<baronos> хотя гном мне нравится ;)
<[Raiden]> видимо можно содержать части какие-то от системд, но не использовать ег ов качестве инита. По крайней мере в опенсусе тоже ест ьгном3, но так же есть возможность использовать классический sys v
<baronos> [Raiden]: но больше понравилась сегодня официантка в ресторане (так как я местный и она местная, так что можно) :D
<baronos> [Raiden]: они юзают демон от системд патченый для гдм и системаккаунт
<[Raiden]> ну значит и тут пропатчат. Гном никуда не денится в общем ) И кстати, если он нужен для гдм, то после перехода на лайтдм это не проблема. :)
<[koshka]> спать.)
<[koshka]> всем сладких. люблю, целую =D
<[Raiden]> чего только не найдешь на этих ютубах http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI1gY07DW1g&feature=related
<andrex> ну есть файлопомойки, есть фидео помойки)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> раньше хоть почти все кто выступал с песнями, петь умели и слух имели, не то что ща творится всё сточностью наоборот
<shenmue> Microsoft предлагает Google пойти на мировую
<shenmue> чую западло
<artus> слились
<shenmue> типа друзяшки а потом бритвой по горлу и в колодец
<andrex> да конечно заподня есть, ща как начнёт мс в лройд свои прибулды пихать, а потом патентовать, ну ещё у ms с мобильной виндой блин комом
<andrex> д*
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2k-8_x3tXM&feature=related
<shenmue> andrex гг у меня такие же мысли =)
 * andrex телепат
<shenmue> хм.. во многих фантастических романах можно часто встретить ситуацию когда громадные корпорации грызут глотки друг другу
<shenmue> даже в довольно таки старых рассказах... как бы начало есть. так что если будет война то я за мс.
<andrex> яб на месте гугла с яблочниками подружился
<shenmue> внедрюсь и разрушу их изнутри =)
<andrex> а потом бы их сожрал и стал выпускать гуглинтош какойнить
<[Raiden]> (0:52:21) deniska: http://www.switchingtomac.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Finder-Toolbar-Customization-pane.png настройки панели файндера
<andrex> кхм
<[Raiden]> эпловцы и то меньше урезают чем гномеры. Там даже настройка панели инструментов есть. Что совершенно логично при управлении мышой.
<[Raiden]> но гномеры не поняли )
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> я считаю что под линукс среди непохожих на нортона самый удачный фм dolphin.
<pr0mode> всем ку, кто не спит
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> [Raiden] ну ты как всегда
<shenmue> я даже готов поспорить на то что тут никто не удивился
<andrex> йа удивился, правда из=за того что скрины с маком попёрли, ида он убёг
<andrex> -*
<andrex> это что то новенькое вместо тире равно
<shenmue> ну незаметил
<Sergey_IT> на райдена уже никто не удивляется )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-01
<sequent007> помогите натянуть swat2 на samba 4, в репозиториях его нету. Нашел на сайте самбы инструкцию, но он не хочет собирать из исходников. Или можно чем то другим управлять samba4
<sequent007> может в каких то других репах лежит swat2 или мануал какой другой
<sequent007> или как можно управлять правми пользователей в samba4, а то в я не могу добавить в домен пользователей кроме стандартного administrator
<mva> а зачем тебе самба4? :)
<mva> она нестабильная ещё же, не?
<max4men> приветствую господа
<max4men> вопросик гуру ubuntu
<max4men> обновлял perl на ubuntu 8.10, не вышло,
<max4men> теперь ничего ставится не хотит
<max4men> выдает
<max4men> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<max4men>   libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10) but it is not installable
<max4men>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9) but 2.15-0ubuntu10 is to be installed
<max4men> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<max4men> подскажите как проблему решить? можно ли руками скомпилить glibc?
<max4men> ?
<artus> ну учитывая что 8.10 уже 2 года как не поддерживаетцо, то никак )
<max4men> artus: а если пакеты скачать
<artus> а толку ?
<max4men> хз, ручками поставить
<artus> угу, и все зависимости разрулить в дистре о котором уже и не помнят)
<max4men> ну это не страшно, просто гемора больше
<max4men> волнует будет ли система работоспособна
<artus> и чего можно обновлять в дистре который как я уже сказал 2 года не поддерживается и обновлений не имеет
<artus> его разве что трогать нельзя, авось не сломается )
<max4men> вот с этим как раз не подумал(
<max4men> а если glibc - make && make install ?
<artus> ага, а к глибу ешо чегото мейкать , а потом окажется что чтоб впилить перл надо вообще все вручную мейкать  ))
<artus> не, чисто для поржать собирай, мож и выйдет чего ) только смысла в этом никакого ) работает - не ломай, пытаешся натянуть то что по статусу не положено - мож имеет смысл апнуть дистр? )
<max4men> ну это ладно. придется помучится. интересно будет ли apt-get работать, или посмотрит в базу и скажет нет у меня пакетов?
<max4men> ручками ставить?
<artus> хотяб до 10.04, он еще до 15го года доживет вроде как
<artus> max4men, там репы то хоть живие есть? если есть то тяни дев  , авось соберется
<max4men> да не, нафиг его... главное пакеты доствить которые ушли
<artus> max4men, ммм, а можно нескромный вопрос, почему именно 8.10?
<max4men> artus: до меня все это было...
<max4men> древнее как г**** мамонта
<artus> ну тогда или не трогать , или строить с нуля
<artus> всеравно оно сломается) но поймеш ты это только через неделю :D
<Sergey_IT> max4men, ставь 10.04 и не мучайся
<max4men> как раз задача была объеденить системы
<Sergey_IT> какие?
<artus> это к чему вы там трупы то приковываете ?
<max4men> дык поствить легко) перенести все проблемы
<max4men> к ESXi )))
<Sergey_IT> что перенести?
<artus> эммм, а че тебя смущает то ?
<max4men> Sergey_IT: веб сервисы
<Sergey_IT> и какие проблемы с переносом?
<artus> ну учитывая что вмваре начхать на версию бубунты , то проблем с перездом вебсервисов вообще не вижу
<artus> темболее оно все виртуально крутитцо
<max4men> проблема с клиентами будет, и простой системы
<artus> max4men, клон и пошол тестовый апгрейд до 10й версии )))
<Sergey_IT> какой простой? Делать надо на другой машине
<max4men> буду пробовать
<artus> Sergey_IT, минималистичный вм http://s13.postimage.org/foipb0lf9/2012_03_10_104504_1280x1024_scrot.png )))
<max4men> а не подскажите ключи для конфигуре глибс?
<Sergey_IT> artus, минимализм нужен был, когда памяти было 56кб
<artus> Sergey_IT, да иногда надоедает все и так и хочется убрать все и лишнее)
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Если бы сейчас хоть кто-то придерживался его мнения - убунту бы не тормозила на 4гб и e7500
<artus> вот поэтому я с нее и ушол :)
<artus> ждемс на посмотреть 13.04
<misha777> привет. у меня на ubuntu 12.04 по DHCP интернет, а в virtualbox по NAT и в VB нет интернета, как там сеть настроить?
<artus> мост
<misha777> <artus> в VB XP установлена
<artus> начхать че там установлено
<artus> в настройках сети мост выберай
<misha777> <artus> выставляю мост, не появился интернет
<artus> а что появляется?
<artus> если кратко - виртуалка будет в сети с хостом и получать адрес и интернеты соответственно от роутера , чего у тя там не появляется?
<misha777> выставил мост, ping ya.ru  При проверке связи не удалось обнаружить узел ya.ru. Проверьте имя узла и повторите попытку.
<sharikoff> пингани по ипу
<sharikoff> 8.8.8.8
<sharikoff> если пингуется то днс у тя косячит
<misha777> <sharikoff> заданный узел недоступен
<sharikoff> значит трейсроут смотри
<sharikoff> где затыкается
<misha777> ок
<artus> misha777, ты прежде чем пинговать, ipconfig /all смотри
<artus> и ваще изыди отсель с вендой богомерзкой  )
<misha777> Настройка протокола IP для Windows
<misha777> там и сетевого соединения нет
<artus> misha777, ну так дууумай Ж)
<artus> может поднимеш его таки ? )
<misha777> <artus> не подниму, пока не установлю драйвер на сетевую карту)
<artus> а до этого ты как интернеты получал?
<artus> и чего ты там пинговать собрался без сетевой?
<misha777> первый раз попробовал
<misha777> да, без сетевой не получается)
<misha777> <artus> а как температуру процессора посмотреть в ubuntu?
<artus> странно, misha777  "а в virtualbox по NAT и в VB нет интернета, как там сеть настроить?"  причем здесь убунта тогда?
<misha777> для полноты информации
<Sergey_IT> misha777, sensors, psensor
<artus> лазерный термометр
<Sergey_IT> artus, палец?
<artus> Sergey_IT, нетехнологично
<adskifbiz> что-то флеш крешится постоянно ((
<Sergey_IT> artus, зато дешево
<adskifbiz> материнка K9Neo сильно старая?
<Sergey_IT> какого года?
<adskifbiz> если б я знал
<misha777> <adskifbiz> d bynthytnt 2008 -2009, ещё в зависимости от версии, есть v.2
<adskifbiz> а как узнать, какая сейчас в компе стоит?
<artus> глазами посмотреть
<adskifbiz> она в компе стоит, нихрена не видно
<artus> былобы желание
<adskifbiz> и чего я там увидеть должен?
<artus> ну люди обычно буковки ищут
<adskifbiz> не поврешиь, вся плата исписана букофками
<artus> adskifbiz, че, костали для порноиндустрии ваять ваяеш а мамку идентифицировать не можеш ? :D
<artus> блин, очепятки, надо спать ложится )
<Sergey_IT>  adskifbiz, http://www.microstar.ru/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=733
<adskifbiz> о каких костылях речь?
<Sergey_IT>  adskifbiz, тебя в гугле забанили?
<artus> ну ты уже ж родил редактор картинок из консольки то ? али все в процесе? )
<adskifbiz> ах .это.. ну эт баловство было.. зимнее. А ты все помнишь )
<artus> adskifbiz, я вообще все помню :D
<adskifbiz> записываешь?
<adskifbiz> Sergey_IT, не забанили. меня возраст интересовал
<artus> adskifbiz, ну логи то автоматом грепаютцо если надо, но просто помню  )
<adskifbiz> Извращенец, однако )))
<Sergey_IT> adskifbiz, на плате посмотреть никак?
<adskifbiz> а я на дачу автоматику управления поливом собрал. До сих пор радуюсь ))
<adskifbiz> Sergey_IT, знать бы куда смотреть и чего искать.. там годы выпуска пишут?
<artus> на сайте производителя обычно пишуть
<adskifbiz> прежняя материнка у меня лет пять прожила..
<adskifbiz> а вдруг этой же 4 и она помрет завтра?
<artus> с чего бы ?
<adskifbiz> с жары
<Sergey_IT> adskifbiz, на плате, на микросхемах год выпуска пишут
<artus> adskifbiz, бред
<adskifbiz> бред не бред, а кондеры вздулись
<artus> adskifbiz, выкинь бп на помойку если кондеры дуютцо
<Sergey_IT> это как же у меня 286  еще  1990  года работает (
<adskifbiz> дык шо я и сделал. теперь стоит K9N Neo
<adskifbiz> Вот у меня и встал вопрос долговечности
<artus> adskifbiz, я незнаю какой у тя там стоял, у меня чето непонятнокакой конторы, за год не померло вися на одной линии со сварочником  и 4ре года работая на напруге в 165v , потом решил не издеватцо и купил стабилизатор с и упс ) и ниче,
<artus> работает и ничего не вздувается )
<adskifbiz> ну значит тебе с китайцами повезло. У меня делали в другом подвале
<artus> adskifbiz, адекватный бп - залог долговечности , а в тех температурах в которых мать зажарится - думаю ты и сам больше 20ти минут не протянеш ))
<artus> adskifbiz, HKC usp-400 , во как зоветцо
<adskifbiz> а у меня БП как-раз и неадекватный.. он вентиляторы почему-то не любит.
<adskifbiz> жара какая-то.. даже кодить не хочется (
<adskifbiz> вообще линук хорошая вещь. комп пересобрал, старый винт воткнул и запустислоь все. А винду переустанавливать пришлось бы
<artus> adskifbiz, а учитывая что у меня ща ацкий ремонт, и системник изнутри покрыт таааким слоем штукатурки и песка, то думаю фиг че у тя там помрет ))
<adskifbiz> нее.. я себе сразу вентилятор на вдув поставил
<adskifbiz> такой большой на место 3 отсеков над СД
<adskifbiz> а к нему фильтр сделал. Он мне сразу нагнетает очищеный воздух.
<adskifbiz> Так что внутри чисто
<artus> а еще в качестве неродного вентилятора котоырй сломался, к видео проволкой прикручен 80ка корпусный, и ничее, даже тише родного и эфективнее раза в 2 ))
<adskifbiz> ну я к видюхе тоже вентилятор подставил
<adskifbiz> кстати, почему-то под убунтой видюхи греются сильнее, чем под виндой
<Sergey_IT> adskifbiz, это проблема дров
<adskifbiz> а можно как-нить флеш переустановить?
<Sergey_IT> reinstall
<Civil|2> adskifbiz: зачем?
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> psensor неплохая, и hdd темпю отображает
<adskifbiz> Civil|2, крашится
<Civil|2> adskifbiz: а чем поможет переустановка?
<adskifbiz> Civil|2, удовлетворит любопытство и зуд в руках
<Civil|2> adskifbiz: apt-get install --reinstall ?
<Sergey_IT> Civil|2, зачем так подробно? У него же зуд ))
<Civil|2> а... ну ок: man apt-get :)
<andrex> не нетак...
<Civil|2> если зуд сильный, то "в гугл"
<andrex> сам думай
<Sergey_IT> если сильный зуд  -  в библиотеку )
<andrex> в больничку
<Sergey_IT> это при хроническом случае
<fling> Mazzz: hello
<andrex> Sergey_IT: авдруг, хронический, кто ж его знает то
<fling> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fling> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<fling> :fp:
<Sergey_IT> andrex, недолго ему осталось, уже кондеры вспухли
<andrex> :)
<markmx> братцы, помогите понять проблемку, два компа, один минт, второй виста, оба сконнекчены через вифи, с минта папки прекрасно шарятся в винду, но, скорость скачивания из папки просто безбожно низкая, с чем связано? не похоже на 54мегабитный вифи
<markmx> такое чувство что там модем блин прям
<Dmitry`> а дрова как ставил?
<markmx> какие?
<Dmitry`> на "ви фи"
<markmx> изкаробки все
<Dmitry`> хммм... возможно, стоит поставить мастдайные
<markmx> оба ноута, на одном виста родная, без извратов, через ф11 установлена, на втором минт, красивый последний
<Dmitry`> через ndiswrapper
<andrex> markmx: а если с винды на винду тоже самое, ну или с линя на линь
<andrex> ?
<markmx> вот не проверить :)
<Sergey_IT> а что значит безбожно низкая?
<markmx> нет виндов вторых
<markmx> 200кб в сек
<andrex> а лифка с линем есть?
<markmx> есть, счас попробуем тестануть
<markmx> ливка 64 бита, ноут 32... сработает?
<markmx> вроде грузится, но как бы чего не
<markmx> это офигенно
<markmx> с лина на лин сливает быстро, и 64 битная ливка пашет на ура
<markmx> на старом ноуте, может лин запилить туда?
<markmx> рядом с виндой
<markmx> а не вру та дже скорость, 250 кбс
<markmx> но выглядит прикольно
<markmx> в лине есть нативный рдп чтобы мне не ставить счас на второй ноут тимвуер?
<Civil|2> markmx: как они сконекчены через вифи?
<markmx> negf j,f yjenf gjlrk.xf.ncz r hjenthe
<markmx> ой
<markmx> оба ноута подключены к роутеру
<Civil|2> markmx: качают из интернета оба нормально?
<markmx> да на максимальной
<markmx> а вот локалка барахлит
<Civil|2> markmx: клиент rdesktop'а есть
<markmx> реминна
<Civil|2> markmx: проверь на виндовом ноуте таки скорость интернета чем-нибудь
<markmx> спидтестом оба ноута показывают одинаково, виндовый счас загружен с флешки в минт, хочу вот его по рдп как нить ато неудобно бегать туда сюда :)
<Civil|2> markmx: а чем не нравится vnc тот же?
<markmx> на виндовом что счас с флехъи надо поднимать внц?
<Civil|2> например
<markmx> я бы рад, я ж не делал еще ничо такого, тимвьюером тока
<markmx> о братцы, суперски :))) спасип, ерзаю по второму ноуту
<markmx> так лин прекрасно внцешиться, винда не пускает
<markmx> но это ладно, в след раз уж тогда
<Kyshtynbai> Никто не знает софта, который бы из директории с изображениями брал бы файлы, генерировал для них тумбнейлы и тут же делал хтмл-код по типу галлерея?
<Sergey_IT> тут экстрасенс нужен
<andrex> пиши сам
<Kyshtynbai> не. есть нагуглил софтину album
<Kyshtynbai> то что надо
<misha777> <Kyshtynbai> установил album, как его запустить?
<Kyshtynbai> не поверишь ) в директории с изображением, какие надо отпроцессить запускаешь пишешь album
<Kyshtynbai> и отвечаешь на вопросы, какие он тебе задаст
<Kyshtynbai> и всё.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, все, продал душу
<misha777> <Kyshtynbai> не понятно. в терминале что вводить?
<Dmitry`> mplayer /home/porn.avi
<Dmitry`> x)
<Kyshtynbai> misha777: album
<Kyshtynbai> вводишь album
<Kyshtynbai> я ж говорю.
<misha777> <Kyshtynbai> спасибо, но это слишком сложно. лучше буду по инструкции делать
<andrex> ппц, нажми зелёную кнопку. Спасибо это слишком сложно лучше буду по инструкции делать.
<Sergey_IT> andrex, где зеленая кнопка, почему не знаю? (
<andrex> а она там одна на всё помещение
<VMV> всем привет! подскажите как выключить onboard, включил посмотреть что это, и теперь она появляется каждый раз при разблокировании экрана)
<Dmitry`> перезагрузка системы помогает?
<VMV> нет
<VMV> в автозапуске нет тоже
<Dmitry`> значит прописалось в автозапуск
<Dmitry`> а в настройках onboard смотрел?
<VMV> в процессах killall onboard ничего не видит
<VMV> в настройках автозапуска нет, но есть показывать при разблокировке
<VMV> но получится что она все равно запущена, даже если отключить эту функцию
<andrex> удали её))
<VMV> как вариант))
<Dmitry`> посмотри в ~/.config/autostart/ и в /etc/xdg/autostart
<Dmitry`> есть там ярлыки, или что-то с таким именем?
<VMV> ага, есть
<VMV> в нем autostart=false поставить?
<Dmitry`> VMV, в чём?
<misha777> до свидания
<Dmitry`> Давай да свидания!
<Dmitry`> :D
<Dmitry`> VMV, как дела там?
<VMV> там есть файл onboard-autostart.desktop
<VMV> в нем
<Lorgus> вопрос.... эээ а где настройка принтеров ? чет у меня в гноме ее нет system-config-printer-gnome
<Lorgus> эээ которая СГЗЫ
<Lorgus> эээ которая CUPS как ее из терминала запустить ???
<andrex> Lorgus: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html
<Lorgus> угу спс
<andrex> !cups > Lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus, please see my private message
<andrex> докучи
<scratchx[x]> 0 установлено новых, 0 пакетов отмечено для удаления, и 1 пакетов не обновлено.
<scratchx[x]> почему чато пишет что 1 пакет не будет обновлен?
<scratchx[x]> че за пакет ?
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123529/
<scratchx[x]> ахринет из за чего такое произошло то?
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<wapmorgan> подскажите утилиту, типа superPi, systester, sysbench, для теста производительности cpu.
<wapmorgan> хочу поразгонять ноут, нужна прога для фиксации изменений.
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<wapmorgan> подскажите утилиту, типа superPi, systester, sysbench, для теста производительности cpu.
<wapmorgan> хочу поразгонять ноут, нужна прога для фиксации изменений.
<Sergey_IT> а зачем его разгонять?
<artus> wapmorgan, че, филиал гугла нашол?
<andrex> чтобы быстрее полетел
<wapmorgan> artus: ??
<artus> wapmorgan, в прямом
<wapmorgan> Sergey_IT: слишком слабый
<wapmorgan> artus: wtf?
<Sergey_IT> что значит слабый?
<andrex> wapmorgan: мы не советуем то что может повредить компу или файлам на нём, а по разгону дуё на overclokers както так
<wapmorgan> 1 ггц, 2 ядра, arm.
<wapmorgan> мне нужна утилита для теста CPU. и всё
<wapmorgan> от вас прошу только этого
<artus> @kick wapmorgan в гугл почтенный
<artus> не, ну это уже полный маразм
<andrex> хм ппц, даже в самом лучшем случае он сможет его разогнать на 200 мгц, да ито не факт что потом унего ожогов неостанется на том месте где будет лежать его арм железка
<Sergey_IT> помню, последний раз разгонял Электронику-60 процентов на 30-ть. Задачи были на несколько суток... С тех пор смысла не было
<andrex> я разгонял только p100 ито потому что хотел чтобы хп норм пошла))
<andrex> а потом забил и купил новый комп, ибо она всёравно тормозила..
<andrex> новоти приехали)
<[Raiden]> Релиз KDE SC 4.9 - http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34465
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> с кедами
<Olkorns> Привет подскажите пожалуйста, скачал эклипс, распаковал, не могу вынест иярлычек в юнити, как сделать?
<[Raiden]> там надо в 1 из 2 папок эппликейшен кинут файлик .desktop , или найти редактор меню от старого гнома
<andrex> sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу иб ов кедовд
<[Raiden]> очепятка
<Olkorns> =)
<artus> andrex, зачем? только качать, только хардкор
<andrex> ))
<[Raiden]> /usr/share/app... глобальная и в хомпапке ещё аналог есть
<[Raiden]> юнити и гш показывают только софт к которому есть .десктоп
<andrex> artus: яж забыл тут экстималы заходют, почти все
<shenmue> gso
<artus> shenmue, gso gso
<shenmue> пыщ*
<andrex> shenmue: ну мы поняли
<Olkorns> как сделать этот файлик?
<shenmue> а ну тогда я спокоен
<artus> touch файлик
<artus> вернее touch "этот файлик"
<andrex> make файлик
<artus> andrex, ну можно еще типа cp /usr/share/../файлик ./
<_d4vid> Olkorns, press ALT + F2 i gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop
<Olkorns> thanks
<shenmue> ммм... так вот для чего это команда =)
<_d4vid> пакет должен быть установлен
<artus> _d4vid, а чего, после распаковки собирать уже ненадо? только файлики создавать? :)
<shenmue> а я всегда через нано открывал а уже потом сохранял .
<shenmue> кстати а зачем иногда пишут команду cd ? пустую без направления куда
<artus> shenmue, в хомяк вернутся
<Olkorns> не создаетс
<shenmue> хм а cd ~ тогда зачем?
<artus> shenmue, незнаю :)
<Olkorns> gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop   это е работает
<andrex> тоже в хомяк, только для тех кто любит печатать на 2 символа больше
<artus> shenmue, можно даже так  cd $home
<artus> хотя достаточно ~ и ентер, но неудобно тянутся
<[Raiden]> только $home != $HOME
<andrex> а нифига
<[Raiden]> кстати в баше комплишен переменных есть, $таб
<[Raiden]> cd $Hтаб
<Olkorns> не выходит создать, блин кривоюнити
<artus> andrex, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPairlWhxDE&feature=youtu.be
<shenmue> Olkorns тебе что нужно то?
<andrex> artus: и что?
<artus> andrex, в смысле работает
<andrex> я это итак знаю, а возрозил я насчёт $home != $HOME так как оба варианта робят
<artus> и в смысле достаточно )
<artus> andrex, эмм, те еше и с $home записать? ))
<andrex> нет
<artus> ну вобшем работает оно ) в zsh так точно )
<Olkorns> В юнити добавить значек эклипс, я его скачал разархивировал и болт
<artus> Olkorns, и кто тебя научил сим действиям?
<artus> те уже сказали как поставить еклипс
<Olkorns> во первый он предыдущей версии а во вторых не работает
<Olkorns> я уже попробовал
<artus> а со своим нашол, скачал и разархивировал - или читать маны по сборке , или переезжить на какую нить слаку, ибо пр оппа ты видать и не слышал
<artus> *а
<shenmue> Olkorns добавить линзу на эклипс?
<Olkorns> что?
<shenmue> В юнити добавить значек эклипс... создать линзу?
<shenmue> не понял совсем куда какой значок создать хочешь
<[Raiden]> даже я понял
<[Raiden]> чел просто архив распаковал ,соотв в юнити в даше значка нет. Т.к. соотв файла описывающего для юнити что надо значек показать нету в нужной папке
<artus> эмм, даже у меня в репах 3.8 , которая от 27 июня 2012
<[Raiden]> Это уже другой вопрос.
<[Raiden]> а он спрашивает как добавит ьв юнити
<[Raiden]> вот и отвечайте
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] из деб пакета что ли поставил эклипс ?
<[Raiden]> наверное нет
<andrex> тогда вопрос. куда именно в юнити добавить значёк?
<Olkorns> чтоюб из юнити запускаьб
<Olkorns> хочу ярлычек
<artus> andrex, значек чего? распакованых сорцов?
<shenmue> я терь вообще ничо не понял. какой то архив неизвестно с чем должен каким то макаром повлиять на значек эклипса... я пошел блич смотреть вообщем =)
<andrex> да пофиг)
<artus> угу)
<[Raiden]> я думаю что нуджно использовать редактор меню  Alacarte если найдешь, либо помещать файл с описанием , в формате .desktop в /usr/share/application
<andrex> надо же значёк
<[Raiden]> вот тогда оно будет видно в даше
<artus> ну да, вместо того чтоб поставить из реп и фигней не страдать , надо значки рожать
<[Raiden]> блин, убунтологи не знают как ярлык сделат ьна софтину ))
<[Raiden]> в своей же де
<_d4vid> а я знаю а я знаю )
<artus> _d4vid, как создать ярлычек ведущий в никуда? ))
<Olkorns> почему в ниида?
<Olkorns> он ведет к запускающему файлу эклипса
<[Raiden]> почему вникуда?
<artus> Olkorns, мм, к какому нафиг запускающему файлу? где ты его такой запускающий из архива достал? )
<[Raiden]> омг )
<[Raiden]> artus: ты никогда не видел архивов с бинарями?
<_d4vid> ))
<Olkorns> ну да, эклипсраспростарняется в архиве, котороый как инвайт просто разорхивируй
<artus> Olkorns, а че, ide уже собирать не надо ?
<shenmue> Olkorns простой вопрос. почему ты эклипс ставил из какого то архива?
<Olkorns> потомучто он распространяется на оф сайте эклипса - архзивом
<artus> Olkorns, повторяю для тех у кого со зрением не сложилось , в репах последняя версия, 3.8 , месячнйо давности
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати тоже была такая задача, тольк ов гноме3. И когда я понял что десктоп файл я должен сам писать, а не мышой клацнуть просто как везде. Я окончательно перешел на кде )
<shenmue> Olkorns ставь из реп всегда. если версия старая то посмотри на лаунчпаде тогда
<artus> shenmue, там 3.8 и 4.2 одновременно выпущены
<Olkorns> Вы на приколе? я сказал что ставил, он  - не та версия(предыдущая - инлдиго) а во вторых не рабоатте
<shenmue> в родных репах все работает кромме ффмпега
<artus> Olkorns, Juno27 июня 20123.8 и 4.2
<Olkorns> тыж тока что сказал 3.8
<artus> Olkorns, eclipse:
<artus>   Установлен: (отсутствует)
<artus>   Кандидат:   3.8.0~rc4-1
<artus> Olkorns, так что снимайся с прикола и думааай
<Olkorns> вот я ставил, поставился индиго, который не работал
<artus> где ты там нашол индиго , непонятно
<artus> убунта какая ?
<Olkorns> sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform
<Olkorns> 1204
<shenmue> дистр какой?
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё 1 прикол. если скажем вы из фм хотите открыть файл в программе по выбору, то в гноме2 , а так же во всех нормальных фм есть список чем открыть и поле для ввода своей команды
<[Raiden]> в гноме3 поле для ввода отрезали.
<andrex> хм на сайте 4.2)
<[Raiden]> и теперь сначала надо писат ьдесктоп файл, что бы программа появилась в списке, а потом уже...
<artus> Olkorns, http://itmages.ru/image/view/619684/fd3d0942
<[Raiden]> и после этого они раздают своё поделие с лозунгом мейд фор изи.
<shenmue> [Raiden] ofc ghjdth.
<[Raiden]> изи фор ху? :)
<shenmue> щас проверю
<andrex> млин значёк то где создавать в панели или на рабочем столе?
<shenmue> а ну да.... есть такое
<[Raiden]> ещё в наутилусе открыли выбор действия для папки. в гноме2 есть, в гноме3 нету.
<[Raiden]> отрезали т.е.
<shenmue>  [Raiden] перепутал с программами по умолчанию... они где то есть в гноме а где щас хз
<artus> Olkorns, eclipse-SDK-4.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz &
<artus> &
<Olkorns> ну 3.8 но джуно то 4.2
<artus> ррр, знак вопроса короче
<artus> Olkorns, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_(%D1%81%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B8)
<_d4vid> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_%28среда_разработки%29
<artus> хе, таки эту гадость и ненадо собирать
<artus> судя по внутрянке, ужс вобщем )
<[Raiden]> в общем на текущий момент конкурировать по удобству с кде может с большой натяжкой мате и с не менее  конкретной натяжкой хфце. А гном3 просто недоразумение (с) Линус.
 * [Raiden] убежал от клавы.
<shenmue> опять райден про кеды
<artus> shenmue, а он ничего больше не умеет)
<andrex> короче тыкаеш пкм по запускалке создать ярлык или както там и переносиш это чудо на рабочий стол. усё
<shenmue> райден кедеаут из клана кедеаутов какойто
<[Raiden]> это почти так. умений в ит у меня немного. И помогаю чем могу )) В данном случае помогаю закопать гном
<_d4vid> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-from.html
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> вот так создаём ярлык
<artus> не, ну это уже мегакостыль какой то
<artus> а че, уютная юнитя не умеет чтоль ярлычки создавать? ))
<andrex> Olkorns: короче тыкаеш пкм по запускалке создать ярлык или както там и переносиш это чудо на рабочий стол. усё
<andrex> если не увидел
<[Raiden]> я считаю что по линку вполне достойный костыль. Если нету более удобного варианта, то такой костыль лучше чем ничего )
<andrex> или можно запустить и закрепить на панельке с лева которая
<Olkorns> там нет создать ярлык, а создать ссылка не лезет в юнити
<artus> а можно просто симлинк на /usr/local/bin/ и пусать через фастран
<Olkorns> Вот ян апанель слева и пытаюсь засунуть, н елезет
<[Raiden]> любителям фигни с иконками во весь экран посвящается http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
<andrex> Olkorns: когда запускаеш на панели должен появится значёк и по нему пкм и закрепить, что утебятам ещё не лезит?
<Olkorns> ууу блин получилось, поубивал бы за такой Интуитивно понятный интерфейс
<Olkorns> За это надо руки ломать блин
<artus> Olkorns, :) ну домохозяйкам нравится вроде  )
<[Raiden]> к сожалению мало кто понимает это
<[Raiden]> все лезут на кактус
<Olkorns> Спс большое, за помощь, ниче так домохозяки, яб себе такую завел, чтоб она мне печатки разводила там или травила их
<Olkorns> Я думаю она и на перфокартах софт писать должнав уметь, раз с этой хренью разбирается и ей нравится
<[Raiden]> 1 время были перфоленты. когда они истыканы дырками и разного цвета - получаюстя отличные новогодние гирлянды
<[Raiden]> )
<Olkorns> да мне 4 года было когда на них кодили
<andrex> [Raiden]: гг а уменя эта фигня с иконками даже пол экрана незанимает
<[Raiden]> у меня её ваще нет. У меня десктоп и как бы может в углу кино крутиться, пока я программу открываю. нафиг перекрывать )
<[Raiden]> где-то на девайсе типа телефона это ок. Где толком ни места ни многозадачности. На десктопе это просто странная ненужная байда.
<[Raiden]> кстати как и метро в вин8 )
<andrex> хм в убунту твике еть скрипты типа оля вин 7 там можно и от рута запускать из нонтекстного меню ну и прочие ненужные вещи
<andrex> чего только поневыдумывают ленивые люди, лижбы мышкой больше поволить
<mva> убунтутвик сам по себе один [ненужно]
<mva> ;)
<mva> *один большой [ненужно]
<andrex> угу
<shenmue> ну в нем есть прикольные фичи которые зарыты где то в гкофн
<artus> ну без него же в убунте фиг чего настроиш ))
<shenmue> однако его зависимость от компиза напрягает. зато очень полезный сборник ппа
<artus> shenmue, да тот гконфи глазами за 3 минуты пробегается и уже понятно что где можно поправить
<andrex> зато кпд меньше чем нужно, фиг что найдёш среди мусора в этом твике
<shenmue> уже давно не юзал и не знаю во что он мутировал. в циамон твик бесполезен
<shenmue> тут свое есть. вполне удобное
<_d4vid> для новичка убунтутвик полезна
<artus> чем ?
<_d4vid> всем что в ней есть
<[Raiden]> я к твикам нормально отношусь. Если смотреть на виндовс, то по сути там очень простой ифейс и настроек в общем-то крайней мало. А любой хороший твикер не только даёт их больше , но ещё служит напоминалкой и справкой.
<andrex> ага потренироватся перестовлять систему ибо непонял что сотворил
<artus> ой ли
<[Raiden]> что касается юнити, то он основан на гноме3. Т.е. ещё ущербней чем виндвс. И соотв твикеры тут тоже нужны
<[Raiden]> для тех же целей
<_d4vid> вам не нужно а 80% убунту новички юзают
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ага и приходят сюды потом с криками помогите
<andrex> ну да ещё щас мало кто стал ставить бубунту, из за юнитей непонятных, да и вообще что то с бубунтой происходит нездоровое последнее время
<_d4vid> если не хочеш юнити сиди на 11.04 с гномом 2
<_d4vid> и все дела
<andrex> да у меня юнити стоит только потому что она основная идёт какбе и все вопросы поней в основном, а так открыто коробка уже года 2 наверно
<shenmue> всё же из вашего разговора следует что убунту с гном2 была флагманом , основной движущей силой
<artus> andrex, я вот по коробке заскучал чейто ((
<andrex> artus: ты предал коробку чтоль?
<artus> shenmue, а ты вообще отщепенец со своими минтами :D
<andrex> вот гад
<[Raiden]> на самом деле в юнити был бы смысл, если бы оно было заменой другим де. Но получается не замена , а просто ещё одно. От чего соотв легче не станвоится. К тому же развиваемое непонятно куда, решается что прилепить как бы на месте, без четкого план
<[Raiden]> а )
<[Raiden]> как мне показалось
<artus> andrex, хотел пеквм пощупать, но чето небыло вдохновения до конца конфиг читать) но в нем прикольно, 3 конфига на весь вм :)
<shenmue> хм.. а вот представьте что убунту с гном2 это ваше. и тут выходит непонтное гш. что бы тогда вы сделали?
<andrex> мне так вообще показалось что юнити надстройка нат гш3 и как самостоятельное де не жилец
<andrex> artus: в репах есть или ппа нужно, может  посмотрю потом)
<[Raiden]> Я бы наверное дистр смени или сделал бы точно тоже самое, что уже сделал. )  ушел от любой версии гнома.
<artus> shenmue, я вот не знаю, но меня в гш прет одна фича в виде загнал в угол курсор - все окна выскочили , привык я к ней
<artus> andrex, да оно там что то около 100 кб весит
<andrex> ок)
<artus> andrex, в виртуалке погоняй , конфиги потом можно будет просто содрать
<shenmue> [Raiden] я имею ввиду что ты владелец убунту и сам его выпускаешь. убунту с гномом флагман во всех выпусках. и тут тебе гш пихают
<[Raiden]> я тоже привык ,но я привык так ,как это сделано в компизе и кде. Т.е. отображаются все окна ,со всех столов.
<[Raiden]> у меня в кде постоянно в 1 углу все столы ,в другмо все окна. И хокеи ещё ,если мышка далеко
<[Raiden]> хот*
<_d4vid> кде везде во всех дистрах а юнити как бы убунту онли
<[Raiden]> если бы муттер был модульынй и имел конфигуратор и набор модулей... Ну т.е. хотя бы что-то взял от компиза как это сделали в квине...
<[Raiden]> а так... Такая же недоделка как и метасити ,тольк ос композитом
<[Raiden]> вот то что юнити взяло за основу компиз это неплохо. Точнее я считаю это единсвенное хорошее что в нем было сделано )
<[Raiden]> хотя это мнение можно не учитывать. Я так5, поболтать пришел
<[Raiden]> меня ещё удивляет сам факт наличия кучи вм. Когда уже ест ькуча идей , куча кода и возможность написат ьодин модульынй эмулирующий поведение любого.
<[Raiden]> ну и ваще конкуренция вместо сотрудничества в опенсорсе не радует
<Sergey_IT> создали зоопарк
<shenmue> конкуренция полезна когда стремятся сделать лучше чем ...
<[Raiden]> зоопарк подходящее слово, мне ещё нравится венигрет.
<Sergey_IT> линуксгрет
<andrex> wmgret
<[Raiden]> верно, но кокрунеция племен индейцев только наруку белым )) - тут именно этот случай.
<shenmue> artus эта фича давным давно в компизе была
<andrex> вобщебы делали оболочки бы как конструкторы, захотел панель - плагин, захотел ещё что то  - плагин, или както так, чтобы можно было убирать всё что ненадо, вплоть до серого квадрата с курсором как в коробке
<artus> shenmue, не хочу компиз
<artus> andrex, ага, модульно бы, как в гш , по крайней мере идею бы взяли )
<[Raiden]> идея сама в гш интеерсная. Не ясно только почему на js только и кто будет писат ьмодули. Т.у. авторы гнома ег осчитают уже готовым и хорошим , как есть )
<[Raiden]> и вообще проблема гнома глубже. они не только реализовали гш. Они ещё и на метр не продвинусь в сторону более удобных программ в комплекте. Либо те же самые, либо ещё более урезанные.
<[Raiden]> т.е. это уже другая тема )
<[Raiden]> кстати интересна идея не только гш но и гном ос. Это фактически то , что мне кажется правильным. Н опомимо идеи нужна ещё хорошая реализация )) И желательно не только для планшетов :)
<[Raiden]> + должно смотреться на фоне конкурентов
<[Raiden]> достойно
<Sergey_IT> мечты...
<_d4vid> а ты считаешь винду 8 достойной ось? а она ведь планшетами попахивает)
<_d4vid> меня бесит метро ..
<artus> _d4vid, да она вообще попахивает, уже давно )
<artus> да и на планшетах ей не светит ))
<[Raiden]> ну, если чесно , я ещё не смотрел. Релиз жду. Идея метро мне кажется странной. Но там ест ьвозможноть переключиться в нормальный стол. Что как бы может и сойдет. Особенно если она ещё и легче чем вин7.
<andrex> угу и на пк тож, лежит 8 зелёная и воняет на всю планету, у мс походу идеи закончились так в году 2002
<artus> andrex, дак это, главный спец по прихватизации то в отставку ушол :D
<[Raiden]> мне нравится по обзорам как там сделан проводник. И ещё очереди копирования будут в одном окне - я бы сказал что это очень близко к кде ) Тут правда не в окне, а в нотификации ,но в 1 месте как бы.
<_d4vid> я жду когда стим под линукс выйдет. тогда винде точно капец)
<artus> так сказать методам комунистичесуой прихватизации окромя гейца там никто необучен был)
<_d4vid> многие новички убунту сидят до сих пор за виндой как вторая ось из за игр
<andrex> неа, стим сильно погоды не зделает
<artus> _d4vid, ибо вайн - это кактус , что бы не говорили
<artus> хотя с такой тенденцией виндовслайфов даже лицензия игры те еще кактусы :)
<artus> или как там у них защиты то назваются
<Olkorns> Подскажите подалуйста вот я запустил программу, крепил слева ярлык в панели, закрыл программу, а по яыку не открывается
<_d4vid> создай ярлык по линку которому я кинул он работает на 12.04 я пробывал
<[Raiden]> Olkorns: слушай _d4vid
<Olkorns> н есоздается я сделал все по инструкции
<_d4vid> :(
<andrex> чёт всё утебя не как улюдей
<[Raiden]> Olkorns: поищи тогда ппа или ставь версию из офиц репов. Пока не поймешь почему. )
<Olkorns> d4vid я вьювер ща поставлю, глянешь?
<[Raiden]> ну или, когда будет время, попробуй кубунту. там меню ест ькак в винде и по пкм редактор меню. добавляеш ьсофтину и всё.
<[Raiden]> как у людей
<_d4vid> ок
<andrex> райден уловил момент, а вот когда я предлагал пропиарить, промолчал))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну там проще даже было человеко искал де
<Olkorns> Если эта хрень не будет работать удобно то так и будет 2% красноглазиков ее юзать (
<Olkorns> d4vid поставил
<_d4vid> кидай в личку
<[Raiden]> ну я не робот. Когда смог тогда и смог ) собсно, что бы не выглядеть фанатиком ,могу посоветовать любое де основанное не на гноме3 и ваши ярлыки будут белыми и шелковистыми.
<Olkorns> я немогу я через сайт
<andrex>  /query nick еее
<andrex> или даже мышкой там можно pm открыть, для особо одарённых
<[Raiden]> http://cs316527.userapi.com/v316527254/2220/ios3ibQfCgo.jpg - попалось.
<Sergey_IT> особо одаренным pm не нужен
<andrex> [Raiden]: да кстати не сохраняет оно файлы и настройки
<Sergey_IT> вин8 - жизнь с чистого листа
<andrex> при обновлении
<[Raiden]> оно эт что?
<andrex> 8 ка
<[Raiden]> а..
<andrex> я на виртуалке пробовал, сначала чютле не албфу потом ещё какуюто потом русскую уже, и что то с каждым разом приложений всё меньше и что то не совсем хорошо там всё случается, а изменений кроме языка визуальных чёт я
<andrex> незаметил
<andrex> своим показал так они и неё даже выйти немогли, тупо пуск ненашли, всётам так интуитивно))
<Sergey_IT> и большой красной кнопки нет? (
<artus> на системнике
<artus> andrex, а вообе она тушится рубильником на распредщите
<andrex> тама есть но не где пуск был, с права там ещё панель и в ней все эти кнопки, а расположение программ вооще убийственное, в новом типо меню пуск, всё в куче
<Scrimmer> ку ребят)
<andrex> куку
<Scrimmer> звиняйте, что не по теме, но ктонить пользуется бесплатным хостингом?) нужно очень сайт показать, а пробросить порт через роутер не получается
<artus> особенно если ip за натом от прова
<andrex> точно не я, у меня все что есть платные, ну ещё пара сшелов по блату))
<Scrimmer> натом?
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<andrex> мдя
<Scrimmer> хм)
<artus> Scrimmer, ip белый от прова ?
<Scrimmer> да, выделенка
<artus> ну тогда учись пробрасывать порты ) пригодится еще )
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, а роутер какой?
<Scrimmer> tp-link
<Scrimmer> или дать точную модель ? )
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, так зайди в настройки и настрой
<andrex> себе оставь, и загугли как нанём пробросить порты
<andrex> ну обычно у роутеров есть свой хелп прям в вебке
<Olkorns> не сменилось имя, пробовал даже перегрузится (
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> ты поменял его в хостс?
<andrex> _d4vid: Olkorns вы чаво там мутитете, интересные такие, мм?
<Olkorns> да
<Olkorns> и теперь консоль выкидывает sudo: unable to resolve host andre-desktop
<Olkorns> а в хосте написанно 127.0.1.1	andrew-desktop
<_d4vid> он хочет поменять имя компа я ему подсказал через файл хостз
<_d4vid> поменяй на 127.0.0.1
<_d4vid> а не подожди
<_d4vid> оно у меня тоже 127.0.1.1 ^
<andrex> /etc/HOSTNAME
<andrex> вроде как тут))
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> спасибо
<Olkorns> у меня там пусто
<andrex> мелкими пиши
<_d4vid> тогда веди новое имя туда
<[Raiden]> ещё в /etc/hosts
<_d4vid> ну я в хостс подсказал ..
<_d4vid> у него не поменялось
<[Raiden]> jr
<[Raiden]> ok
<Olkorns> В обоих сменил, не помогло
<andrex> hostname мелкими написал?
<[Raiden]> в северной корее сделали свой планшет )
<Olkorns> да мелкими
<[Raiden]> что внутри неизвестно, от батареи обещают 5 часов )
<Olkorns> северная корея щас выпустит балистическую ракету и тогда все повеселятся
<_d4vid> теперь зделай следушее
<_d4vid> sudo service hostname restart
<_d4vid> sudo service networking restart
<andrex> ребутался или релогин делал?
<[Raiden]> и скорее всего будет оснащен  Linux «Красная Звезда»
<_d4vid> да перезайти надо ведь..
<_d4vid> логаут
<andrex> ща будет клёво если он вылетел, заново всё обьяснять))
<[Raiden]> http://ashen-rus.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/1686/24750
<olkorns1> ytgjvjukj
<olkorns1> непомогло
<olkorns1> Ладно, завтра переустановлю систему, с нормальным именем
<artus> аххахаа
<andrex> ужс
<andrex> olkorns1: нука hosts на пасту кинь свой
<olkorns1> он перестал открываться
<olkorns1> ** (gedit:2871): WARNING **: Выполнение командной строки «dbus-launch --autolaunch=1c9a9d3f92a984ba28df4e6800000005 --binary-syntax --close-stderr» завершилось ненулевым кодом завершения 1: No protocol specified\nNo protocol specified\nAutolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<olkorns1> No protocol specified No protocol specified Не удалось открыть дисплей:
<andrex> гг а нефиг было от рута гедит юзать или что там у тебя))
<olkorns1> а без рута не даст его сохранить
<andrex> sudo pastebinit /etc/hosts ссыль сюды
<andrex> или даж без судо мона
<olkorns1> sudo pastebinit /etc/host
<[Raiden]> апт интересно поставит пастебинит с кривым хостом?
<[Raiden]> или как-нить хитро ругнется
<olkorns1> sudo: pastebinit: команда не найдена
<andrex> поставь
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  pastebini
<[Raiden]> t
<olkorns1> ага я догдался
<olkorns1> Unable to read from: /etc/host
<andrex> там гдето бекап должен быть рядом вотанови из него
<artus> паламал ))
<andrex> .hosts~ или както так
<artus> а вообще это прикол на внимательность)
<artus> andrex, /etc/host ничего не смущаеть?
<olkorns1> точно
<olkorns1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123942/3
<andrex> смущаеть нет s
<artus> olkorns1, ты вообще хоть иногда смотриш чего ты печаташ и копипастиш?
<andrex> точно))
<olkorns1> нет, я в этом не разбераюсь
<olkorns1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123942/
<artus> olkorns1, в чем? в пользовании глазами? :D
<andrex> olkorns1: ссыль полную кинь, или ты глазами разучился пользоватся
<Sergey_IT> а хостнейм?
<artus> че у тя вечно недобор или перебор по буквоцифрам то ))
<andrex> Sergey_IT: возможно тоже пустой создал и заполнил яж заглавными написал чтоб понятней было)
<olkorns1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123950/
<olkorns1> vtkrbvb ,erdfvb
<olkorns1> маленькими буквами файл
<andrex> эт хостней или хостс?
<andrex> м*
<artus> а чего вы творите то собсно?
<olkorns1> 2е хостнэйм
<olkorns1> меням имя компа
<artus> sudo hostname zzz
<artus> и все , че вы там творите то?
<[Raiden]> не
<andrex> он сбросит вроде
<andrex> потом
<[Raiden]> эта команда меняет на время в текущем шелле и всё.
<artus> andrex, сфигли?
<andrex> или я туплю
<[Raiden]> а глобально в 2 файлах надо менять
<artus> This command can get or set the host name or the NIS domain name.
<_d4vid> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-change-hostname-computer-name-in.html
<[Raiden]> olkorns1: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/change-hostname-workgroup-name-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<[Raiden]> artus: угу ) когда выполняется инитскриптами до логина ) А так же с комстроки руками, но на время.
<artus> извраты в стиле убунты
<[Raiden]> нет, так в ллинксе вообще
<[Raiden]> линуксе
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере у меня так было в мандрейке в те времена когда ещё каноникал небыло
<olkorns1> я такое все менял нихера не пашет
<[Raiden]> а ребут не сделал?
<pr0mode> всем привет
<artus> @kick olkorns1 поздравляю, нефиг ругатцо
<artus> дароф
<pr0mode> artus, всё порядки наводишь?
<artus> нее, кофе иду делать)
<[Raiden]> У того чела нефига не пашет. Зачем он тут ))
<pr0mode> кстати мысль ... !
<pr0mode> ))
<shenmue> ура как тихо
<shenmue> [Raiden], расскажи чо нить про кде что ли =)
<Sergey_IT> сказку на ночь )
<andrex> он щас как сказанёт, завтра остановится)
<Sergey_IT> жил был кде....
<[Raiden]> ну, 4.9 вышло. Там теги из музыки в делфьине видно и рейтинги. Сам ещ не щупал. И ваще тамошний фм развивается в сторону приобретения функционала такого какой есть в других ос. В отличие от наутилуса который развивается в сторону окна с папками.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а разве наутилус развивается?
<[Raiden]> ну , версии же выходят )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-02
<paulsomebody> Подскажите, как можно пролистать вывод процессов в 'top'? Дважды мануал прочитал, нет там такого.
<paulsomebody> Не могу поверить, что он такого банально не умеет.
<paulsomebody> Меня видно?
<misha777> вчера установил "psensor"  а температура процессора temp1 40С и не изменяется
<misha777> это программа или датчик не работают?
<misha777> виртуальный отображает acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +40.0°C  (crit = +80.0°C)
<misha777> появился сенсор, надо было выполнить sudo lm-sensors-detect или sensors-detect и перезагрузить машину
<sharikoff> тыц
<sharikoff> ж
<artus> з
<|rapidsp|> клмн
<Sergey_IT> йь
<VMV> re
<VMV> подскажите плз, чтоб отключить автозагрузку onboard, нужно удалить файл onboard*.desktop из /etc/xdg/autostart? или отредактировать его на Autostart=false?
<Aceler> VMV: и так и эдак он не будет грузиться.
<Aceler> Но удаление файлов не есть хорошая идея, если возникнет желание вернуть всё на место
<VMV> он показывается только при разблокировке экрана, удаление этого файла поможет?
<VMV> вот я ж потому и спрашиваю) интересно, им вообще кто-нибудь пользуется?)
<Aceler> А фиг знает,поможет или нет
<Aceler> Я пользовался не далее как вчера, подключил сервер без клавиатуры )
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Может кто сталкивался. По вайфаю локалка есть, а по лан+вафля нет. Подключаюсь через роутер. Помню раньше была проблема наоборот, но это из за скрытой точки.
<markmx> братцы, впилил на второй ноут, ссашусь с первого ноута, тоже из под минта, и вижу крякозяблики...
<markmx> стоит везде утф8
<markmx> http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1208/b3/da59d93c7bbe.png вот как то так
<dmay> а) ШГ
<Civil|2> markmx: а что говорит командочка locale?
<dmay> б) лёрн зе ленгвейдж же, форгет эбоут олл зоус сдамнед локализейшенс
<Civil|2> мне почему-то кажется, что это локаль японская стоит...
<markmx> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<markmx> LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en
<markmx> :))))))
<markmx> она самая
<Civil|2> ну китайская
<Civil|2> markmx: ну вот и ответ тебе
<Civil|2> сам выбрал китайский язык
<markmx> ничо я не выбирал :)
<Civil|2> оно само тоже за тебя не выбирало ничего )
<Civil|2> где-то клацнул по китайскому языку
<dmay> есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, а есть "я ничего не делал, оно само сломалось"
<Civil|2> именно
<Civil|2> само ничего не происходит
<markmx> случайности случайны :)
<dmay> происходит. распад ядер урана, как минимум
<dmay> но к пациэнту это не относится )
<dmay> *пациенту
<Civil|2> dmay: ядерную физику можно оставить в покое )
<Civil|2> markmx: кто-то (вероятнее всего ты) клацнул в какой-то менюшке что ты живешь в Китае и тебе нужен китайский язык
<Civil|2> система честно исполнила поручение
<dmay> чего-б сделать плохого, а?
<VMV> dmay: а полезного-интересного, и чтоб с консолью?)
<dmay> VMV: полезное на работе уже поперек горла, от интересного уже тошнит, хвала интернету, а с консолью - нет, спасибо
<Amblnb> Помогите решить проблема. Есть сетевая карта и вайфай карта. При подключении сетевой весь трафик идёт через неё. При этом вайфай как бы в резерве. И на его айпи нельзя войти. Как сделать чтоб оба сатевых адаптера могли использоватся?
<oles> Amblnb, если оба интерфейса подняты то должны оба функционировать, то через что комп ходит в интернет определяется настрйоками табилцы маршрутизации, не?
<Amblnb> А получается что работают либо раздельно либо один когда вместе
<Amblnb> Только сейчас стал по умолчанию вайфай, но почему не знаю О_о
<oles> тебе нужно переключаться между ними двумя или что
<Amblnb> А галку поставил чтоб сетевая была второй
<Amblnb> Я хочу заходить на комп по локалке, но вайфай медленный на компе, а на роутере быстрый. Но при использовании обоих адаптеров я вовсе не могу на комп зайти. Непойму где косяк в компе или роутере. А может и в обоих.
<Amblnb> Интернет при
<Amblnb> этом и так и сяк работает отменно
<oles> Amblnb, пинги то ходят?
<Amblnb> Ну даже если отключить вайфай, и пробовать зайти на комп через вайфай роутера, было бы отлично но ничего не проход.
<Amblnb> oles: если только вайфай один оставить то всё работает
<oles> опиши как следует что у тебя куда подключено и чем ты пытаешься зайти
<Amblnb> Стоит комп с двумя адаптерами Лан и Вафля, стоит роутер с Лан и Вафлей и есть телефон с Вафлей. Комп и телефон могут ходить в инэт через свои сетевые. Но увидеть друг друга могут только по Вафле и только если на компе не включен Лан.
<oles> комп надо думать подключен через роутер к интернету?
<Amblnb> Раньше подключал роутер по шнуру к компу и вроде через Лан компа можно было подключатся к телефону по вафле, но тогда инэт шнур до компа не мог дотянуть. Поэтому схема работала только по вайфаю.
<Amblnb> да
<Amblnb> Чувствую надо будет обнулить роут и после этого ещё пробовать
<oles> я чтото пропустил?
<Amblnb> не
<oles> короче если у тебя все через роутер ходит то проблем быть не должно
<oles> нафиг ты их напрямуж хочешь подключать?
<Amblnb> на что?
<oles> напрямую
<oles> ты же это имел в виду? вайфай компа цеплять на вайфай ноута без участия роутера
<Amblnb> Ну оно напрямую и выходит по вайфаю. А вот комп --> Лан --> Роут --> Вафля --> телефон просто добавит скорости передачи внутри сети.
<Amblnb> Ну без участия роутера будет гораздо сложней, так как телефон обычно требует наличия точки доступа.
<oles> то есть у тебя на компе болтается никуда не подключенный адаптер вайфая и это мешает с телефона заходить на комп?
<Amblnb> oles: Раннее я его использовал для инэта и подключения по локалке с мобилой. Теперь мог бы подключить и без него, но немогу почемуто. А хочу.
<Amblnb> У меня скорее болтается без дела Лан порт. Так как с ним нет локалки.
<oles> ну покажи настройки сети с включенным лан
<oles> ну и таблицу марштуризации компа до кучи
<oles> поидее тебе нужно прописать интерфейс в дефолт гейтвее через лан
<oles> и все
<Amblnb> http://pastebin.com/qWacKZbp
<Amblnb> Первая то только с вафлей http://pastebin.com/KLYH5Tn9 оба
<oles> netstat -rn давай
<Amblnb> oles: http://pastebin.com/Yy47B4Vh
<oles> ну дак ясен хрен он у тебя через вайфай и ломится
<oles> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<Amblnb> Та дефаулт эт я недавно выставил и всёравно через вайфай при подключеном Лан не идёт
<oles> ну вот после этой команды че показывает?
<Amblnb> Щас меня выкенетъ
<YaYa> http://paste.org.ru/?7d74l2
<oles> удали второй маршрут
<Amblnb> При отключении вафли его нет
<oles> ну аты при включенной возьми и удали
<Amblnb> Включил и его нет
<oles> конечно нет
<oles> тебе надо либо через автостарт его добавлять либо колдовать с настрйоками менеджера сети
<Amblnb> Так что делать с доступностью компа при подключеном Лан?
<oles> я д говорю удали второй маршрут
<oles> и будет доступно
<Amblnb> удалил то чего нет и ничего не изменилось
<Amblnb> Может ещё с метрикой поколдовать
<Amblnb> Создал в роутере 2 группы, одна для вафли другая для Лан, теперь работает всё в 2 канала. Но с мобилы на Лан компа не заходит. Это уже может быть проблема роутера. А вот первое эт проблема Оси, которая не может разобратся с чем работать.
<Amblnb> Зато торренты с внутренней передачей не пересекаются.
<Amblnb> А в группах просто разные подсети.
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<shenmue> пыщ
<pr0mode> тыщ
<shenmue> хм.. решил первый раз в плагины гаджима залезть. очень интересно =)
<Sergey_IT> вляпался )
<shenmue> да нее.. там один чел кидает ссылки на видео. достало копировать ибо дефолтная опера а флэш в хроме. думал может плагин есть что бы сразу видео в окне смотреть
<shenmue> однако не понятно какая ситуация теерь с такими плагинами. ведь они флеш требуют для работы
<shenmue> кстати плагин полезный это убирает строку меню. всё равно гаджим в трее еще
<[Raiden]> новости приехали
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34471
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> на хабре полный перевод статьи в блоге
<deniska> Хабра: узнай о том, что в интернете было вчера
<shenmue> думал комменты будут полезны на счет сравнения директа и опенджиэля а там споры насчет обновлений в убунту =(
<shenmue> [Raiden], меня комп просто удивил. для леф фо дэд 32 гига оперы надо? оО
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<deniska> 32 гига — примерная средняя конфигурация компьютера к тому моменту, как лефт4дед для линукса доделают :3
<[Raiden]> я думаю было бы удивительно если бы у работников вальве были не топовые или близкие к ним десктопы
<deniska> Это же valve
<[Raiden]> а 32гб сча втыкается в обычный  десктоп
<deniska> [Raiden]: Это разработчики игр, они должны иметь и слабые конфигурации
<deniska> Иначе случаются срузисы
<[Raiden]> ну может и имеют, помимо )
<deniska> Вторая по популярности видеокарта среди пользователей стима — intel hd graphics 3000
<deniska> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/ вот тут если надо подробнее
<Kyshtynbai> а вот вопрос. Дрова на радеон встроенный ати мобилити лучше ставить проприетарныя, али открытые? В чём разница?
<deniska> У меня проприетарные
<[Raiden]> пользователи стима винюзеры. Там пофиг, а под линем им возможно прибется поменять железо.
<[Raiden]> д*
<deniska> Открытые не могут не разогревать ноутбук
<shenmue>  deniska хая
<deniska> [Raiden]: Вальв мог бы выкатить статистику в паблик о использовании стима в вайне
<shenmue> ты и тут
<deniska> shenmue: Дениску и там и тут передают, до чего техника дошла
<deniska> В hwsurvey про запуск в вайне отправляется
<shenmue> интересно тебя сегодня не забанють ? =)
<deniska> За что?
<Kyshtynbai> deniska: не напомнишь, как они называются в репах? если они конечно есть в репах
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: fgrlx
<deniska> но лучше ставить с сайта
<deniska> в репах древнее
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<shenmue> всё же было интересно почитать какитето сравнительные хар-ки опенгл и дх
<deniska> shenmue: это графические апи, причём весьма схожие, что ты там сравнивать собрался?
<shenmue> а что еще можно сранвить ? фпс конечно
<deniska> Вот судя по новости про быстрых-зомби-пингвинов можно предположить, что недовидия или мелкософт куда-то в дх3д сунули sleep
<shenmue> ну и там рендренинг или чо там... я не прогер . просто любопытный
<deniska> чтоб в восьмёрке его убрать и увеличить тем самым производительность
<deniska> а про опенгл забыли
<deniska> У опенжл есть охренительная фича
<deniska> Он кроссплатформенный
<shenmue> кстати pae же костыль. на 64битках фпс наверное шустрее будет
<deniska> Вот и вся разница
<deniska> кстати почему в последних убунтах по дефолту пае-ведро врубили?
<artus> его везде врубили по ходу
<Kyshtynbai> deniska: я, походу, тупой: https://www.google.ru/webhp?hl=ru&tab=ww#sclient=psy-ab&hl=ru&newwindow=1&site=webhp&q=ubuntu+mobility+radeon+drivers&oq=ubuntu+mobility+radeon+drivers&gs_l=serp.3..0i7i30j0i8i30l9.66016.68542.6.72066.8.7.1.0.0.0.116.523.6j1.7.0...0.0...1c.mj-FfRdEqyA&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=89a23150fc72b31&biw=1324&bih=633 где там ссылка)?
<deniska> Всех забодали вопросами «куда делись мои 20 гбайт рамы»?
<Kyshtynbai> на сайт ай мин
<shenmue> такое часто спрашивали меж прочим
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: туториал по загрузке драйверов:
<deniska> идём на http://www.amd.com/
<deniska> (интернет у меня медленный, потому терпите)
<[Raiden]> в убунте по дефолту ещё и 64бит стали предлагать...
<deniska> и там наводим мышку на find a driver
<[Raiden]> так что по дефолту пае или нет уже не важно )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере для меня
<shenmue> а юзер агентв браузерах кстати показывает разрядность ос?
<deniska> shenmue: Вообще (по идее) если человек лезет устанавливать ОС, то с нюансами 32/64 бита он уже знаком
<artus> 64 ненужно
<deniska> А если у человека ОС предустановленная, то она должна соответствовать спекам компьютера
<shenmue> deniska, лично я знаю различие а вот есть ли в этом толк не знаю
<shenmue> у меня 4 гига оп и пае ядро
<deniska> Интел запилил костыль же, архитектура не помню как называется
<deniska> но короче 64битный режим с 32-битной адресацией
<deniska> Для 4 гб рамы будет самое оно
<deniska> А тут всегда технические вопросы обсуждают? :3
<Kyshtynbai> deniska: мерси, пошел качацца).
<[Raiden]> наслышан. Но ваще 4гб хватает и с 64бит, даже с кде и плюшками и бровсерами по 70 вкладок ещё остается % 40 +-
<deniska> Только это
<shenmue> как найти дрова на ати считается техническим вопросом?
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: Чатик отказывается от ответственности
<deniska> если после ребута ты увидишь чёрный экран
<shenmue> =)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<Kyshtynbai> думаю, до этого не дойдёт. надеюсь
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: В конце установщик покажет тебе окошко, которое ты обязательно закроешь не прочёв
<deniska> там будет написано sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<_d4vid> aticonfig
<deniska> что по идее надо выполнить в консольку
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<deniska> _d4vid: ну амдконфиг — симлинк
<deniska> [Raiden]: советуют пакеты билдить
<[Raiden]> последний линк ок
<deniska> у меня почему-то в своё время драйвера из пакетов не взлетели
<deniska> это было давно, когда в гноме было много функций, а абанта называлась цаплей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> цапля была неплохая
<[Raiden]> 7.х вроде
<deniska> В ней был древнючий и бажный нетворк манагер
<deniska> 8.04
<[Raiden]> Хм, склероз
<deniska> Вообще почему-то если в убунте есть баг
<deniska> не какая-нибудь критикал уязвимость, а обычный и тупой баг в какой-нибудь гуйне
<artus> !enter | deniska
<ubuntuhelp> deniska: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<deniska> то хрен ты дождёшься фикса в пределах этой же версии дистра
<[Raiden]> я в те времена нм удалял сразу после устанвки. Только недавн остал пользоваться.
<[Raiden]> сча оно ближе к рабочему состоянию )
<[Raiden]> 1 из инноваций от редхет&гном , а расплачиваются все.
<Kyshtynbai> ой, пацаны, что-то ничего оно мне не написало про amdconfig --initial -f
<Kyshtynbai> делать его или нет)?
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: наверное нет
<deniska> если после ребута будет чёрный экран, то смысл наверное есть :3
<Kyshtynbai> ну тогда, виш ми лак, бразерзс
<shenmue> просчай =(
<shenmue> иди в ребут
<[Raiden]> а атиконфиг теперь переименвоали в амдконфиг?
<[Raiden]> давно не видел...
<deniska> Вот в 11.10 был баг в наутилусе, при быстром поиске по директории если нажать бакспейс, то вместо стирания символа из поиска, он переходил на директорию назад. В прочем в последнем гноме это пофиксили самым железным образом — убрав и быстрый по
<deniska> [Raiden]: $ ls -l `which amdconfig`
<deniska> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 июня   4 14:36 /usr/bin/amdconfig -> /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_amdconfig
<[Raiden]> ок )
<deniska> Блин, убогий протокол с \n в качестве разделителя
<[Raiden]> Я ту ткак раз вчера писал ,что наутилус прогрессирует в сторону просто окна с папками
<[Raiden]> :)
<deniska> В общем-то есть интересный проект — elementary os. Вот там решили забить на гном и пойти своей дорогой
<shenmue> хм ... интересно если в дельфине открыть линк ведуший сам на себя что будет? =)
<deniska> У них свой файлменеджер
<deniska> shenmue: будет путь вида /home/vasya/a/a
<deniska> а, или погодь
<deniska> линк сам на себя создать нельзя
<deniska> Или можно, но он будет невалидным :3
<shenmue> линк1->линк2->линк1
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: а такой линк разве можно создать?
<Kyshtynbai> хм. полёт, кажецца, нормальный
<shenmue> недавно на хабре ссылки такие в браузерах тестировали
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: fglrxinfo показывает что?
<Kyshtynbai> скажите мне. а теперь всё по идее должно работать быстрее или медленнее?
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB, можно
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: Это же ати, результат непредсказуем
<Kyshtynbai> deniska: щас скажу
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: ты ведь про симлинки? Вроде система не позволяет создать луп
<deniska> ln -s a b; ln -s b a, оба симлинка невалидны
<shenmue> не знаю что там не позволяет но наутилус в прошлый раз повис
<deniska> хм, а вот наутилус действительно не осилил даже открыть директорию test
<Kyshtynbai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125606/
<Kyshtynbai> вот это кажет
<shenmue> не помню кстати как там ие себя повел но другие человеческие браузеры не попались на такие ссылки
<deniska> Кстати отцам юникса симлинки не по нраву
<Kyshtynbai>  2326 ivan      20   0  506m  96m  39m R 47.5  1.7   1:55.50 gnome-shell   а вот такого, по-моему, не было))
<deniska> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/symlinks
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: Гномшелл очень очень очень очень плохо работает с проприетарными дровами amd
<Kyshtynbai> шож ты раньше то молчал)))
<deniska> (Точку можно было поставить просто после слова «работает», но тем не менее)
<Kyshtynbai> ладно. давно хочу кеды попробовать.
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: Дык откуда мне было знать что ты из этих
<Kyshtynbai> вот и повод
<shenmue> щас тебя за гш тут порвут
<shenmue> хотя ати да... непредсказуймо
<deniska> Тут любят гш? Или наоборот не любят?
<Kyshtynbai> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<shenmue> !shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='shenmue'
<shenmue> чорт =(
<[Raiden]> !Raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> Raiden ждёшь 4.9 в ппа?
<deniska> Не буду очень сильно удивлён, если в боте про меня что-нибудь написано
<deniska> Но проверять не буду.
<artus> а кито ты такой чтоб пр отебя в боте было написано ? :D
<deniska> Ну мало ли
<Kyshtynbai> эх. до свидания, гном-шелл. пойду, чтоль, в кеды перелогинюсь
<deniska> Как буду в месте с нормальным интернетом, попробую воткнуть куда-нибудь убунту с программами из нестабильной ветки елементари ос
<deniska> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily если кому будет интересно
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: жду
<[Raiden]> все эти элементари и прочие форки г3 похожи на кубик рубика с перевернутыми в разыне стороны цветами. Мозайка меняется, а суть та же.
<_d4vid> Raiden он уже в кде бекпортс ппа
<[Raiden]> ну гуд. Обновлю как время будет.
<shenmue> походу всю бубунту можно с лаунчпада собрать
<Kyshtynbai> Raiden, could you please explain how do I add russian lanuguage to my new kde enviroment?
<Kyshtynbai> стоп
<Kyshtynbai> всё под контролем
<Kyshtynbai> прикольные эти вашы кеды
<[Raiden]> ну в общем в основном всё в systemsettings
<[Raiden]> хотя есть некотоыре настрйоки которых нет в центре. например свои валлпаперы и плазмойды для каждого стола включаются в свойствах переключалки столов на панели.
<Kyshtynbai> ууу тут для кажного стола можно волпеппер поставить? куль
<Kyshtynbai> а вот как бы по винкею сделать чтобы эта фиговинка вылезала со словом "поиск". ну по типу дашборда
<[Raiden]> там есть идея комнат, нодля меня она слишком оказалась и я юзаю вот как выше сказал.
<Kyshtynbai> я к гномешел привык)
<Kyshtynbai> и как между столами переключаться?
<[Raiden]> к комнатам как бы ещё софт привязывать можно. Т.е. создаеш ькомнату пускаешь софт и выключаеш ькомнату не выходя из софта. И когда в след раз заходишь то там как бы автоматом пусканется то что привязано
<Kyshtynbai> клавишами
<Kyshtynbai> куль
<Kyshtynbai> балин. кеды сильно пообъёмнее я смотрю. в гномшеле было ван баттон ван гном ван фюрер, а тут прямо стоко всего
<[Raiden]> меж столами вроде ctrl+ф1 и т.д. Я не помню хоткей. Я чаще или через переключалку на панели или у меня в правом углу эффект все столы.
<Kyshtynbai> надо чего-нито почитать по ним
<Kyshtynbai> да, спасибо, контрол ф1 пашет
<deniska> [v
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> ну в общем про всё долго рассказывать )  Ещё в комплекте два плазмойда таскбара. По умолчанию типа классик, но можно выкинуть ег ос панели и постивить икон онли, как в вин7, с прикреплялкой значков.
<Kyshtynbai> ненене
<Kyshtynbai> классик панель наш выбор
<Kyshtynbai> тааак. а вот док бы ещё прикрутить какой-нито слева. с погодой и отправлялкой файлов и содержимого буфера обмена на всякие сервисы как в кайро док
<Kyshtynbai> а, всё
<deniska> >_<
<[Raiden]> ту тесть плазмойды на стол с погодой. доки сторонние юзающие гтк юзать можно .но они плохо интергируются как бы. Своих же панеелй можно сколько угодно делать и их размер менять всяко.
<[Raiden]> я юзаю некотоыре плазмойды и т.к. у меня вклчюен режим свои для каждого стола - я их вижу только когда хочу. Не мусолят короче глаз )
<deniska> Интеграция — ничего не значащий баззворд. Обычно под этим словом линуксоиды имеют в виду что кнопочки одного оттенка (:
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: слушай, а что-то не пойму, как в дольфине сортировку менять? и можно ли чтобы по дабл-клику всё таки открывались файлы
<[Raiden]> интеграция это взаимодейсвие 1 компонента с другими. Ну так, по идее. ) И в кде многие вещи меж собой взаимодейсвуют. например в архиваторе арк можно открыть фб2 - т.к. он  может юзать либы окуляра для предпросмотра. и т.д.
 * baronos хехе
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: можно, даблклик включается в системсеттингс в настройке мыши. Можно сказат ьпочти как в винде. А сортировку сам поищи в менюшках ) Кстати у дельфина панель инструментов редактируется.
<[Raiden]> например можно вытащить кнопку показать\скрыть меню , запустить терминал, нвоая вкладка и т.д.
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<[Raiden]> в свойствах дельфина ещё есть интеграция с веб небольашя, можно расширялки контекстного меню из настроек качать
<[Raiden]> валлпаперы ещё и темы плазмы в соотв настройках можно сливать с веб. Если надо.
<[Raiden]> и ещё столы имеют типы. можно сделат ьчто бы например стол представлял из себя показ папки , по умолчанию десктоп. Короче говоря будет просто стол с ярлыками как в винде\гном2
<[Raiden]> у меня пальцы устали , всё.
<[Raiden]> надо месяц что бы освоиться +-. за день много печатать )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если у тебя дефолтная тема, попробуй срденим кликом взять окно за заголовок и перетянуть на любое другое окно
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а вот можешь посмотреть на скрин http://uppix.net/f/e/2/ab03c702894d724b5c1b68fcda501.png и сказать, как сделать чтобы вместо ключика с отвёрткой было обычная строка меню
<[Raiden]> ещё ещё опция автотаббинга одинаковых окон
<deniska> [Raiden]: КДЕ — офигительный сборник ненужных функций :3
<artus> Kyshtynbai, какой ужос то
<Kyshtynbai> первый час на кде шо вы хотитя
<deniska> Ключик с отвёрткой? Кнопка вместо меню — кажись новый тренд
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ну тыркай на ключик и там показать меню. Либ отак, либо можно кнопку вывести - сделай пкм по этой панели ,там свойства.
<[Raiden]> хоткей мог быть  ,но я не помню
<Kyshtynbai> щааас попробую, спасибо
<[Raiden]> deniska: если посмотреть на легковой автомобиль, то в нем например можно возить груз, но те кто будет возить только зад почему-то не спешат отпиливать багажник.
<[Raiden]> так же и в кде ) Это набор того что часто юзалось многими людьми
<shenmue> оу
<deniska> [Raiden]: Если бы все автомобили были бы размером с матиз, то дороги и парковки выглядили бы приятнее и аккуратнее
<shenmue> превьюшки картинок в гаджим работают =)
<baronos> извращенцы :)
<shenmue> еще кто нибуть прямой линк дайте на пмж какой нить
<artus> даеш превьюшки видео в нано
<deniska> Превью картинок в чятике — это плохо
<deniska> Кинут что-нибудь nsfw и сиди наслаждайся
<baronos> вродн есть консольнв фм с превтю фото, на счет видео зз
<deniska> baronos: с libcaca?
<baronos> ыыы
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343934008_9267703_a3c3fd7926.png вроде норм
<[Raiden]> если кому-то надо, то это хорошо. Главное что бы можно было отключать. - кде на это похоже. Гном же похож на то, что ест ьнекая данность, где постоянно всего нехватает.
<deniska> Гном пора хоронить
 * baronos поставил обратно go keyboard
<deniska> Но это не делает кде сколь угодно лучше (:
<shenmue> мне даже мою превьюшку показало
<[Raiden]> ну, может быть есть среды и лучше, но в гну\линукс врятли ))
<deniska> DE как таковые вообще имхо не нужны
<baronos> уйду на ф18 с г3.6 ибо д7 не готов, а д8 вообще в тумане.
<Kyshtynbai> рпм это не тру
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<[Raiden]> а сможешь сказать чем не тру?
<dmay> тру это только make!
<dmay> о чем срачик?
<Kyshtynbai> да шучу я. просто тут всё же убунту ченел) а федора уж совсем далека от народа
<shenmue> гг скорее ее пользователи =)
<dmay> чистопаржать - жена, наоборот, считает что 12.04 тяжелая и странная, а федора самая адекватная
<baronos> пользователи федоры далеки от народа?)
<[Raiden]> НС такой постанвокой согласен ) Хотя на жабер ру ест ькомната федоры , где народ по другому думает.
<dmay> это при том, что она обычный тестер, которому понадобилось тестить тулзу под линуксы
<deniska> У унити плохо с отзывчивостью
<baronos> ага
<deniska> Когда жмёшь в иконку терминала и она тебе в секунду подмигивает — это убого
<dmay> унити это плохая пародия на таскбар в оффтопик7, я думал все знают. который, в свою очередь, правильно скопипащеный док из макоси
<deniska> Ради прикола установил на sd-шку tinycore с lxpanel и прифигел, когда на недобуке оно открыло терминал быстрее, чем я успел отпустить кнопку мыши
<deniska> dmay: юнити — именно что копия макодока
<deniska> на макодок похоже сильнее, чем на семёрочный
<dmay> deniska: ну это почти все ДЕ так любят делать. меня ещё в кедах вымораживало что приложение на таскбаре есть, а оно ещё полчаса грузиться будет
<shenmue> ну понеслась =) вы не братья часом?
<dmay> deniska: ну смотря как посмотреть
<dmay> хотя все они из одной истории
<deniska> dmay: Наверное это из-за интеграции
<deniska> Ведь окно терминала очень важно интегрировать в систему :3
<deniska> И пофиг, что это будет стоить лишних секунд при запуске копеечного приложения
<baronos> это гном виновен со своим гтк , я понял к чему вы все это вели
<deniska> В хиге елементариос прямо написано, что окно нужно показать как можно быстрее, желательно сразу.
<deniska> baronos: я про кде ответил
<baronos> я про гном-терминал в юнити
<deniska> А если нет разницы :3
<deniska> Кстати awn запускает тот же самый гномтерминал быстрее, чем юнити
<dmay> ...то нафига вообще эти линупсы
<deniska> Но всё равно мгновенности при этом не достаёт
<baronos> и вообще не ставте гномшелл :D лучше я один буду тихо мирно юзать его ;)
<deniska> К тому моменту как мне захочется гном в его первозданном виде ещё раз посмотреть, гномшелл могут и выпилить. Как слишком сложное или слишком нетачскриновое.
<artus> завязывайте со срачем
<_d4vid> мне сказали что кде как винда что лучше тогда за виндой сидеть ^^
<deniska> Это срач? о_О. Ну ладно, хорошо :3
<_d4vid> я вот думаю с юнити уйти на кде
<deniska> shenmue: Это только у меня jru упал?
<shenmue> у мну рабоает
<deniska> А у меня не очень
<shenmue> ты про jrudevels?
<deniska> про jabber.ru сервер
<shenmue> ну я через него тут сижу
<shenmue> ааа.... да тоже упал
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а есть такой альт-таб, который бы и на других столоах приложения затрагивал?
<deniska> Тут? Тут ирц вроде бы.
<shenmue> deniska, с траспортом перепутал
<shenmue> да жаббер ру чот не пашет
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: возможно alt+ctrl+tab
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: есть ,сча не скажу где и несколько эффектов как  показывать , ун и все окна ещё есть - аналог экспо в компизе
<aurodionov> Всем ,доброе время суток
<aurodionov> помогите ктонить alsa обновить на 10.4 ,а то не желает по hdmi с телеком общаться
<[Raiden]> есть ещё эффект с хоткеем все окна одного приложения.
<Kyshtynbai> deniska: спасибо, но не робит(
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: бум искать)
<Kyshtynbai> о! Риальне как в компизе есть все окна по левому верхнему углу
<Kyshtynbai> пасиб
<Kyshtynbai> а где потвикать эту фичу можно? системсеттингз?
<[Raiden]> в ней там особо твиков нет. Ну да или пкм по любому окну, и там можно в настрйоки эффектов выйти и ещё оценить сколько вообещ возможностей у вм )
<[Raiden]> различные правила например. На каком столе пускать, в какой геометрии по каким координатам, поверхз всех или нет, с обрамлением окна или нет и т.д.
<[Raiden]> всё можно задать для любого окна. И ещё по пкм можно совершенно любое окно развернуть в фуллскрин
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343936226_9413501_b592672429.png - 1 из моих столов. Это настроен на обычный стол с ярлыками.
<[Raiden]> а это другой и тут ещё какой-то плазмойд на панели с погодой. название не помню ) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343936353_3181008_f6e8dd9683.png
<[Raiden]> а тут я интерны смотрю. Плейер видно на всех столах, т.к. для него правило сделано пускаться всегда на текущем/видимом, ну и до кучи все мои столы )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343936487_1354387_4914e7aadb.png
<deniska> Скринхорим? http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343936545_4844726_70f5f69c68.png вот моё :3
<[Raiden]> более типичного для гнома шота сложно себе представить. 1 из копий дока, т.к. местыне панели ущербны, консоль - как же без неё.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<deniska> Ну я типичный пользователь, ничего не поделаешь
<deniska> Я даже обои не сменил (:
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Я кастомизациями и темками переболел ещё когда на винды стайлэкспи ставил (:
<[Raiden]> а что за чайник на панели
<deniska> geany
<deniska> текстовый редактор
<[Raiden]> ясно
<deniska> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0729/h_1280435948_5ecaea65f2.jpg давным давно в одном далёком шиндошсе
<deniska> Пилил школу под hl
<dmay> ууу, опера, нвидяйные тулзы которые никогда не работали....
<dmay> асечка с авастиком...
<dmay> ностальгия...
<aurodionov> помогите звук настроить на hdmi
<aurodionov> lspci -v | grep -i audio
<aurodionov> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<aurodionov> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bea (rev a1)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-03
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<darklife5671>  /msg ubuntuhelp !darklife5671
<darklife5671> всем привет
<darklife5671> ребят помогите со звуком!(
<darklife5671> проблема в чем после включения компьтера звук есть первіе 2-3 минуті потом пропадает(
<darklife5671> стоит убунту 12.04
<karabas_barabas> наверное нужно логи посмотреть :)
<darklife5671> неделю моск ломаю
<darklife5671> стоит алса
<darklife5671> и как логи посмотреть?
<darklife5671> в терминале набераю alsamixer там все включено
<darklife5671> после набераю gstreamer-properties стоит алса драйвер
<karabas_barabas> программа просмотра журналов, внимательно почитать, поискать ошибки, затем вбить их в гугл
<darklife5671> сек
<karabas_barabas> это общее решение для всех проблем :)
<baronos> с пульсом не работает чтоли?
<darklife5671> неа
<darklife5671> пульс тоже на глухо висит(
<darklife5671> так поможет кто нить?
<darklife5671> пипец...
<darklife5671> набераю aplay -l звуковую видит все ок
<darklife5671> тишина не есть гуд(
<vladgobelen> darklife5671: А что ты делал чтобы получить проблему?
<darklife5671> лог скинул пару пользователям ирк которіе откликнулись
<vladgobelen> darklife5671: И от этого возникла проблема?
<darklife5671> ну вот дальше тишина после лога(
<darklife5671> что значит Aug  3 11:53:47 richard kernel: [11052.495051] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:53:52 richard kernel: [11057.624567] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<baronos> лог то надо в чат кидать, а не в личку
<darklife5671> Aug  3 08:56:51 richard rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="912" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<darklife5671> Aug  3 08:57:14 richard AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<darklife5671> Aug  3 08:57:14 richard AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<darklife5671> Aug  3 08:57:21 richard anacron[1053]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<darklife5671> Aug  3 08:57:21 richard anacron[1053]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<darklife5671> Aug  3 09:09:00 richard kernel: [ 1165.789959] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 09:09:31 richard kernel: [ 1196.600669] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 09:09:54 richard kernel: [ 1219.824008] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 09:09:54 richard kernel: [ 1219.828328] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 09:17:01 richard CRON[2992]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<darklife5671> Aug  3 10:17:01 richard CRON[3257]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:26 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Successfully made thread 3392 of process 1858 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<baronos> !paste > darklife5671
<ubuntuhelp> darklife5671, please see my private message
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:26 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Supervising 2 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:26 richard kernel: [ 7972.068015] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:41 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Successfully made thread 3394 of process 1858 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:41 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Supervising 3 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:41 richard kernel: [ 7987.279491] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:02:47 richard kernel: [ 7992.371297] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:03:00 richard kernel: [ 8005.896017] Vortex: vortex_fifo_setadbctrl fail
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:17:01 richard CRON[3535]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:52:42 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Successfully made thread 3912 of process 1858 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:52:42 richard rtkit-daemon[1700]: Supervising 2 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.
<darklife5671> Aug  3 11:52:42 richa
<darklife5671> так пойдет?
<darklife5671> мда уж
<baronos> !pm > darklife5671
<ubuntuhelp> darklife5671, please see my private message
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @kick darklife5671 ну есть же правила в топике
<misha777> а Xsane может сохранять более одного отсканированного файла в один файл .pdf?
<misha777> разобрался. multiproject называется
<misha777> в KVIRC при входе на канал происходит передача моего аватара, как сделать чтобы каждый раз не появлялась эта передача?
<misha777> [ПЕРЕДАЧА 12]: Отослан DCC SEND запрос scogra, ожидаю соединения от удалённого клиента... и так далее
<misha777> выставил аватар по ссылке
<misha777> во, теперь не пересылается, а берет по ссылке
<baronos>  Не холодно не жарко от аватаров в консольном ирк клиенте :D
<misha777> <baronos> прикольно
<misha777> не пробовал в консоли
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг понг понг...
<bosyi> зачем фаерфокс при каждом запуске запрашивает головной пароль, а не только когда нужно какой-то пароль сохранить?
<mva> этот вопрос лучше задать авторам файрфокса
 * mva кстати, использует плагин для интеграции с kwallet
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как создать iso-образ с DVD?
<sequent007> а в гугле совсем нету инфы по этому вопросу?
<artus> хее
<baronos> хмм, скопировал и запаковал в исо?)
<artus> baronos, ага, cat /четотам > четотам.iso  :)
<baronos> artus:  гыы :)
<baronos>   просто чудо cat :D
<deniska> dd лучше, чем cat /что-то > /куда-то
<artus> deniska, дд нафиг ненужен
<deniska> dd создан для копирования бинарный данных, а cat для конкатенации файлов и вывода их в stdout :3
<baronos> artus: я подозревал его, но не был уверен, ибо не было нужды исошить :)
<artus> и да, cat бубунта.iso > /dev/sdc таак замечательно пищет исошки на флешки) минута и загрузочная флеша которая грузитцо везде )
<deniska> Начнём с того, что не очень ясно, как это запустить с правами суперпользователя :3
<artus> deniska, что именно?
<deniska> sudo cat > blah
<artus> прекрасно запускается
<deniska> потому как перенаправлением будет заниматься bash от текущего пользователя
<deniska> хотя с кетом это вроде и работает
<deniska> но с echo точно нет :3
<artus> ну там эхо
<[Raiden]> 4.9 появилось в новостях на кубунту орг. Можно обновляться
<baronos> ты обновился?)
<[Raiden]> в процессе )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], все уже обновились, ты опоздал ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://mtr.rl0.ru/upload/b/b8/ace8b6b3f4aedb749d237353724fe.jpeg - ниссан сделала жук 485л.с.
<[Raiden]> это скорее бык чем жук ))
<andrex> я лучше промолчу)
<[Raiden]> минута молчания посвященаня отечественному автопрому.
<andrex> гнил пром, китайци ито лучше машины собирают чем унас
<Sergey_IT> я не жалуюсь на свой ваз )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как-то так всё это происходит. http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0803/h_1344006938_2414920_858e0fc799.png
<deniska> Вау, в кде есть пакетный менеджер и текстовый редактор? О_О
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> вау в кде есть курсор!
<[Raiden]> deniska: в котором можно выбрать кодировку налету, чег ов гедит видимо из коробки никогда не будет )
<deniska> andrex: на скриншоте его нет
<deniska> [Raiden]: не знаю, не пользуюсь гедитом :3
<andrex> deniska: я про другой
<[Raiden]> не пользоваться софтом входящим в гном - одно из типичных поведений гномера. И это понятно :)
<deniska> andrex: в тексте который? Ну это не новость, даже в гноме такое есть
<deniska> [Raiden]: Не, я просто вообще считаю, что идея пытаться под одним брендом всучить коллекцию софта уныла
<andrex> deniska: ну я про тоже что текстовый редактор и пакет менеджер графический в кедах тож неновоть
<deniska> В двух чуть более популярных ОС, чем линукс, нет никаких de
<[Raiden]> я думаю это правильаня идея. Тем более для опенсорса.  В закрытой системе такое невозможно - т.к. там софт надо продавать. А в открытой должно из коробки идти лучшее сразу.
<deniska> И живут же люди
<deniska> [Raiden]: Думаю что собирать софт в искоробку — задача мейнтейнеров дистрибутива
<[Raiden]> ...и kate тянет на 1 из лучших текстовых редакторов.
<andrex> ну в винде их нет згачит, или уризали им бюджет по самое еш кошачий корм
<andrex> н* е*
<[Raiden]> в любом случае всё будет так, как есть. Эту платформу только могила исправит ) Но я склоняюсь к тому что самое удобное решение - готовое. Т.е. я люблю покупат ьвелосипеды котоыре едут сразу.
<deniska> Дело не в КДЕ и даже не в линуксе. А в современном софтостроении :3
<deniska> блотварь повсюду
<[Raiden]> Ну и это тоже )
<Sergey_IT> опять философствуете )
<deniska> Ну а почему бы не пофилософствовать
<deniska> Мы же не bell labs чтоб делом заниматься (:
<[Raiden]> http://korrespondent.net/business/web/1379192-bi-bi-si-vypushchennyj-30-let-nazad-kompyuter-glazami-sovremennyh-shkolnikov
<[Raiden]> видео там
<deniska> Это они могут не только задаться вопросом «а что будет, если в оси не будет динамической линковки», но и сделать ось без динамической линковки
<deniska> и увидеть что в общем-то получилось лучше. чем с динамической линковкой
<deniska> [Raiden]: у меня сейчас суровый интернет канал, кратко, что им там показали? Спектрум какой-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> deniska: там несколько школьников коментируют коммодоре 64 )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем видно что они не в восторге.
<deniska> «Где кнопка пуск?» или чего интереснее?
<[Raiden]> ну типа того
<deniska> надо было им мак показать древний
<deniska> там всё как надо, с окошками (:
<[Raiden]> всякие хлопушки и фейерверки или там бомбочки радуют детей тыщи лет без изменений.. А компутер радует максимум 2 года. Потом новый надо.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Когда я был маленький, у меня был карманный компьютер palm IIIe
<deniska> 16 мгц, 2 мб памяти, grayscale двухбитный 160×160 экран (:
<[Raiden]> мой первый электронный девайс был ну погоди ) Хотя было бы конечно забавн ов детсве иметь кпк или комп...
<deniska> И самое клёвое в нём было — он не тормозил
<[Raiden]> http://www.youhtc.ru/wp-content/uploads/Elektronika-IM-02.jpg
<deniska> [Raiden]: Знаю, видел
<Sergey_IT> deniska, так памяти мало было и частота низкая - чему там тормозить? )
<[Raiden]> эта хрень стоила 25 рублей и родители долго жмотились.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> А ещё в этом пальме программы занимали мало места
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], в столе такой где-то валяется
<deniska> И ещё не могло возникнуть ситуации что программа пожрала память, потому что afaik динамической аллокации памяти в api не было вообще
<deniska> ОСь была однозадачной, но все установленные программы висели в RAM (другой памяти вообще не было) и прямо из этой RAM исполнялись.
<deniska> В современных ведроидах пытаются имитировать схожее поведение, но получается хреновато
<[Raiden]> сча ресурсов много. Программер ленивый пошел
<[Raiden]> и денег много хочет.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> свистелки все съедают
<deniska> Под пальм были магазины программ.
<deniska> (И диски с пиратским софтом на горбушке)
<andrex> щас вроде как многозадачность тоже фикция, процессор выполняет 1 программу, за определённое время как время заканчивается а программа не выполнена он её приостанавливает и выполняет другую, а нам кажется что несколько
<andrex> одновременно выполняется)
<deniska> никто не спорит
<deniska> Мне просто не нравится, что если показать банальную кнопку на экране, слоёв абстракции при этом можно насчитать штук 10. И при этом каждый слой потребляет ресурсы, создаёт latency и отнимает гибкость
<andrex> [Raiden]: что обновился?
<[Raiden]> да
<Sergey_IT> помолодел )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0803/h_1344009319_8082294_f764a11b6f.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ну погоди лежит передо мой. На задней крышке цена написана 23 руб
<[Raiden]> в обещм всё так же, но больше инфы в фм можно получить
<[Raiden]> ну 1 фиг. Я могу забыть скольк оименно.
<[Raiden]> либо прыгала цена
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: как зовут кдешного дракона?
<andrex> драконокед
<[Raiden]> конки мб
<[Raiden]> Konqi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) в гугле картинки по запросу  Konqi
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> дащ
<andrex> ))
<baronos> тыщ
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34481
<[Raiden]> посмотрите адресную строку. Файлы в общем котоыре использовались в ту дату. http://itmages.ru/image/preview/622530/1ed89709
<[Raiden]> не помню было это в ченчлоге 4.9 или нет. Но в общем такая фигня.
<[Raiden]> в новостях т.е.
<deniska> Опа какой сюрприз
<deniska> Оказывается эмулятор пальмоси styletap портировали на андроид :3
<[Raiden]> теперь у тебя снова пальм )
<Sergey_IT> эмулировать счеты, что ли?
<andrex> что их эмулировать, у меня вон рядом лежат
<Sergey_IT> andrex, чтобы всегда иметь при себе в мобильном устройстве.... вдруг понадобятся
<andrex> ну если только на планшетке
<deniska> хм
<andrex> с боольшим эраном
<deniska> Что-то пальцем хрен попадёшь в плотные пальмовские тырфейсы (:
<deniska> Не, пусть воспоминания остаются воспоминаниями (:
<deniska> А то «похождения героя» сейчас показали мне крякозябры и я вспомнил, что надо было гемороиться с русификацией (:
<Sergey_IT> а зачем русификация то?
<deniska> (На самом деле тупо установить одну программу, но моя коллекция пальмовских программ не на этом компьютере лежит)
<deniska> Sergey_IT: без неё русские буковки не показывались
<deniska> однобайтные кодировки, все дела
<deniska> некоторые читалки использовали свои шрифты и не требовали русификации, а так вот надо было
<deniska> тратить 20 кбайт место в драгоценной памяти
<shenmue> [Raiden], пинг
<[Raiden]> понг
<[Raiden]> квирк аднака 4.2 вышел, а я прозевал.
<shenmue> [Raiden], ты помнишь скидывал картинку где винда обновлялясь?
<[Raiden]> да, с запросом на сохрание ничего )
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0803/h_1344015644_7565686_744bfa07b0.png там речь была про то что нужно сначало обновить программу обновлений =) ну вот в мяте тоже самое
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> вряд ли за 2 месяца всего одна обнова . щас обновлю и куча обнов вылезет затем
<shenmue> хм.. вайн обновился... не пойму зачем я его вообще поставил
<deniska> а в фоксике есть расширение, чтоб некоторым сайтам разрешить кастомные шрифты?
<[Raiden]> не искал такие.
<[Raiden]> глобально  работает, кокнретным не знаю
<Romul> gfd
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> кто живой
<andrex> !ask > Romul
<ubuntuhelp> Romul, please see my private message
<rekcuFniarB> !ask > /dev/null
<Romul> ребят есть сервер с убунту на борту  и локальная  сеть
<andrex> ближе к делу, твои истории нам не интересны
<Romul> на сервере сквид который пускает только на несколько сайтов
<Romul> как добавить в правила свой ип без ограничений
<artus> Romul, а че, тебе здесь общественное зачитывание мануала к сквиду?
<artus> админа попроси , пусть настроит :)
<Romul> ман был перечитан много раз админ злой даже на ящик не согласен
<artus> Romul, значит читай еще раз пока не дойдет то что там написано )
<artus> особенно внимательно читать про http_access
<artus> ну и про acl  читай
<Romul> да я бы настроил сам но сервер меня по ssh не пускает говорит пароль мне дай
<artus> ии че ты хочеш то?
<Romul> как мне без вооруженного захвата админа и пыток добраться до конфига
<artus> никак
<Romul> это лучший ответ )
<andrex> если админ не хочет значит так надо, возможно не ему даже, а тому кому админ подчиняется
<artus> но находятся самые умные манагеры которые самые умные и им нужнее ...
<Romul> это конечно правильно но народ требует
<artus> ии? пусть у вышестоящего начальства требует , этот канал тут причем ?
<Romul> даже родного гугла нет обидно
<andrex> а зачем чтоб по нескольким сайтам искать?))
<artus> работать на работе надо, а не фигней страдать )
<andrex> или в контактик захотелось, вовремя работы, или на ферме помидоры перезрели?
<Romul> работа не волк
<andrex> зарплата как правило почасовая, а если в нете сидеть то могут и вычесть так за неработу)
<artus> а я яб ешо и штраф впаял)
<Romul> мечурин из меня никакой   но net нужен полноценный а не храмой
<andrex> за использование козённого интернета в своих целях) а вдруг ты там пентагон ломаеш)) а хотя наврятле, если в обычный сервак попасть немогиш
<Romul> это не обычный сервер )
<deniska> Romul: воспользуйся любым беспроводным провайдером
<Romul> а пентагон мне не нужен его испанские друзья   каждые 2 минуты напрягают )
<Sergey_IT> Romul, телефон есть? Вот через него и ходи
<Romul> deniska я бы с удовольствием но любые технически сложные предметы запрещены вот я и мучаюсь и горю моему нет предела
<artus> иди напейся и спать ложись ) а мы тебя пожалеем )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если такие строгие правила. То лучше не лезь к админу и сам не лезь
<andrex> а то...
<andrex> придётся искать новую работу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или его будут по ориентировкам искать.... Хотя времена сейчас не такие крутые как раньше )
<Romul> нет я ценный кадр максимум расстреляют а с работы не выгонят )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Romul: а с чего ты решил что ориентировка не на пропавшего ))
<Romul> JohnDoe_71Rus не учел блин )
<Romul> админ всё по кривому через задний проход делает
<artus> те ж виднее, ага
<andrex> Romul: иди в админы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: нету большой кнопки "что б все работало"
<Sergey_IT> лучше идти по владельцы фирмы
<Romul> в общем я сам до первого увольнения был админом )
<andrex> гг, а чтож тебя такого умного уволили то тогда
<Sergey_IT> Romul, значит правильно уволили, если такие вопросы задаешь
<Romul> лез куда не нужно )
<andrex> я бы тож уволил
<andrex> ради твоего спокойствия причём))
<Romul> видишь ли у нас два отдела и 2 серва на одном я опять админю) но мне ради принципа нужно вторым порулить ) сознался
<andrex> угу, или ещё больше наврал, ктож тебя знает то, темболее теперь
<Romul> не это правда клянусь чипсами аршавина
<Sergey_IT> что такое чипсы и аршавин? (
<Romul> это сложный вопрос
<andrex> усё хватит, уже не интересно, а темболее не смешно....
<Romul> да вопрос исчерпан согласен
<Romul> в любом случае спасибо хоть душу отвел
<Sergey_IT> хорошо, не продал
<Romul> я верующий
<Sergey_IT> а имя варварское
<Romul> не совсем
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-04
<baronos> а что ж ему его испанские друзья то не помогли, странный народ хацкер :)
<misha777> привет. у кого есть смартфон Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 ? может кто слышал что за полосы на экране появляются в темноте когда включен черный фон?
<misha777> это считается дефектом или во всех такое безобразие?
<artus> misha777, причем тут смартфоны и их дефекты?
<misha777> <artus> вдруг у кого то есть такая проблема.  может кто подскажет
<artus> misha777, ммм, сударь, а может такие проблемы на профильных каналах то обсуждать?
<misha777> <artus>ок
<vitaly27> всем привет
<vitaly27> ребят,подскажитекак выкл модуль вай фая.ломиться постоянно в какую то сеть и просит пароля (((( напрягает ((((
<vitaly27> подскажитекто то сталкивался в установкой макса в убунту 1204 ?
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: А макс это кто?
<vitaly27> 3ds Max
<vitaly27> -)
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: С этим сталкивался winehq.org
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Или же поставь media-gfx/blender
<misha777> <vitaly27> wi-fi на смартфоне или ПК?
<vitaly27> с вай фаем разобрался.кто подскажет есть ли спо типо 3д макса с возможностью открытия максовских файлов 3ds форматов
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Я выше уже написал.
<vitaly27> блендер в офф репах есть?
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: http://www.blender.org/download/python-scripts/import-export/
<vladgobelen> есть
<vitaly27> напиши команду для терминала пож для его установки. а то не особо умею исходники собирать
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: для убунту не знаю
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Кажется в убунту был графический установщик
<vladgobelen> поищи там
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Но у него есть недостаток
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Интерфейс его создавался явно для инопланетян
<vitaly27> жаль
<vladgobelen> попробуй, сам разберешься
<vitaly27> благодарю
<vitaly27> подскажи как в эмпати настроить агента
<vitaly27> чот там маршруты какие то ((((
<vitaly27> первый день с линуксом
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: лучше не использовать для этого маршруты. Это ненадежно и часто глючит.
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Советую попробовать mdc или qutim
<vitaly27> а как тогда поднять маил ру агент в эмпати ?
<vladgobelen> там скорее всего только через маршруты
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: http://mdc.ru/ вот это поддерживает без маршрутов. А qutim есть в репо
<vitaly27> qutim там уже впаян маил ру ? тока запускай и конекться ?
<vladgobelen> Угу
<vitaly27> благодарствую
<vitaly27> ребята,подскажите поставить дрова на Nvidia geforce 310m
<vitaly27> как*
<brestows> vitaly27: так же как и на любую другую http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Это ноутбукт, я правильно понял?
<vitaly27> ага правильно. пробовал по ссылке. не получается. говарит проприетарные дрова не используются в вашей системе. все кнопочки не активны (((
<vladgobelen> brestows: не неси чушь, если не понимаешь что пишешь
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: там не просто нвидиа, там бамблби
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<vladgobelen> там оптимус
<vladgobelen> тобишь интел+интел
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Тебе нужно: 1) Проверить биос. И если там есть переключалка видео - тебе жутко повезло. Выбирай нвидиа и все будет хорошо
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: 2) Если же тебе НЕ повезло - ставь бамблби и настраивай
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: А вот драйвер на нвидиа - да, ставь через стандартный установщик пакетов
<vladgobelen> или проприетарный (лучше всего) или ноувью
<vladgobelen> или как там его
<brestows> vladgobelen: вот и не неси сам чушь если автор вопроса не указал что у него optimus а спросил как то и получил соответсвтующий ответ
<artus> vladgobelen, мм, в каком месте ты там интел + интел нашол, всякие бамблби и опимусы, я чето или ослеп или пропустил модельку ноута ... хотя у тя тут уже ипроприетарные и нуво намешано
<vladgobelen> brestows: А по видео-карте определить слабо было?
<artus> чето не понятно кто еще чуш несет
<vladgobelen> artus: погугли модель карты
<artus> vladgobelen, и ?
<vladgobelen> artus: чушь - она.. это так, к слову
<brestows> vladgobelen: а что по карте ? Ты ты тоже говоришь итнел+интел
<brestows> но это чушь
<vladgobelen> artus: Что "и"? Остальное выше
<vladgobelen> brestows: Интел+нвидиа
<vladgobelen> опечатка
<artus> vladgobelen, │11:11     vladgobelen | там оптимус  11:11     vladgobelen | тобишь интел+интел
<vladgobelen> artus: [19:29:40] <vladgobelen> опечатка
<artus> я вижу выше, ага
<vitaly27> ммммм.....синаптик чота кривовато работает ((((( точнее не работает (((( мммм. ща тяну с офф сайта драйвер
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Не стоит этого делать
<brestows> vladgobelen: автор вопроса не указал что у него оптимус а если стоит Nvidia geforce 310m то это не факт наличия оптимуса
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: Установка сторонних пакетов - очень плохая идея
<vitaly27> ммммммм.......а где тогда соотвественно взять драйвер ? каким образом его ставить ? я что то не пойму принципа
<vitaly27> как его установить.
<vladgobelen> brestows: А еще он спросил как 3дмакс установить? Посоветуешь ему в репо поискать? Он же не уточнил, что это вановская программа.
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: через стандартный менеджер пакетов. В убунту это кажется эпт-гет или аптитуд
<vitaly27> ага точно apt-get
<brestows> vladgobelen: не перегибай
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<vladgobelen> vitaly27: вон там команда третья твоя похоже
<brestows> vladgobelen: чем твой вариант отличается от того что я предложил?
<vladgobelen> brestows: Тем что твой вариант работать не будет.
<brestows> там все то же самое
<vladgobelen> Только работать не будет. Разницу чуешь?
<brestows> все будет тот же реп то же самое устонавливается
<brestows> а что если команды скопированы c др страницы они лучше работать будут ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: Смотри.. Он спрашивает: "Как сделать ребенка?" Ты отвечаешь: "Иди вы****и человека.". Я:"Тебе нужна женщина, чтобы вы***ать ее и получить ребенка".
<vladgobelen> Одно и то же, верно? Женщина ведь человек?
<vladgobelen> А разница есть..
<artus> @kick vladgobelen проветрись
<brestows>  не неси чушь
<artus> @kban vladgobelen 20 и автореджоин выруби
<brestows> ты дал ссылку на теже команды что и в справке на которую указал я
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Кто-н7ить знаеть почему видео на утубе в неск раз быстрее проигрываться начало?
<Onkeltem> Flash PLayer 12
<artus> Onkeltem, сам написал , флеш 12й то
<Onkeltem> artus: м?
<Onkeltem> ой, наврал - 11
<artus> Onkeltem, дай на машинке времени то покататся
<Onkeltem> artus: м? не понял
<artus> ато сам адоб пока ток на 11.3 разродился, ито не для никсов
<Onkeltem> вот у меня 11.3 сейчас
<Onkeltem> перезагрузил браузер - всё одно
<artus> Onkeltem, │11:38        Onkeltem | Flash PLayer 12
<artus> Onkeltem, в показаниях путаетесь подсудимый
<Onkeltem> artus: и музыка тоже в 2 раза быстрее и с дефектами
<Onkeltem> было из-за звука
<Onkeltem> перезапустил пульсу, стало норм
<artus> ну так снеси пульсу , делов то
<vitaly27> где в убунту настроить количество рабочих столов и отображение ярлычка рабочих столов ?
<yurau> test
<ubuntuhelp> yurau, Понг.
<openvoid> vitaly27, если Unity 2d то будет только 4 рабочих стола
<openvoid> если 3d то ставь compizconfig-settings-manager
<vitaly27> стоит ubuntu
<vitaly27> стоит гном
<vitaly27> иконка рабочих мест отсутствует
<openvoid> с гномом я тебе не подскажу
<openvoid> тут где то был один гномер - может он знает
<artus> гном ли у него, начнем с этого
<vitaly27> гном гном
<artus> какой именно ? их как минимум два с половиной )
<vitaly27> припанельку вернул ) при переключении на др раб место пропадает верхяя панель и нижняя с окнами. чо за дела 7
<vitaly27> ?
<vitaly27> SUDO APT-GET INSTALL GNOME-PANEL
<vitaly27> сорь за капс
<vitaly27> ставил так его
<artus> начнем с того какая у тебя вообще убунта то ?
<vitaly27> 12.04 lts
<artus> вай, а где ты там гном то нашол, мил человек
<vitaly27> в репах офф
<artus> аа, ну удачи)
<vitaly27> ну юзал мануал  на офф форуме убунты
<vitaly27> щас найду ссылку
<artus> учитывая что оно не сьедобно ни второй по причине мегакостыля, ни третий, по причине - фиг взлетает на убунте, а если и взлетает то летит нииизко низко, норовя упасть, то эксперементируй дальше) всерано все снесеш)
<vitaly27> почему ?
<artus> вот так сложилось
<vitaly27> ты сам то с чем работаеш ? какая раб среда ?
<vitaly27> иль ты с консоли юзаеш все по
<artus> гномшел :D
<vitaly27> кде не оч?
<artus> а работаю я с виртуалками, браузерами, терминалами
<vitaly27> они вроде 4.8 выпустили
<vitaly27> иль 4.6
<artus> кеты отстой и в топку их
<vitaly27> у тя случаем нет
<vitaly27> тим вивера ?
<artus> мне от системы ток инструменты запускать, а не свистелки рисовать , плюну на все и обратно на коробку уйду
<artus> зачем он? вивер ненужен
<vitaly27> ребята,к ноуту цепляю монитор по HDMI раб стол не отображается, иконки тоже,однако если приходит сообщеие в чат окошко сверху вываливается стоит ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vitaly27> как вылечить?
<misha777> <vitaly27> а какая модель ноутбука?
<vitaly27> K42J
<vitaly27> asus
<vitaly27> монитор жкшка самсунг
<artus> vitaly27, и где ж ты в нем невидиевскую карту то нашол?
<vitaly27> ну в нем стоит джефорс 310м
<vitaly27> нвидиа оптимус присутствует
<artus> сють всякое г :D хотя радеон не лучше
<vitaly27> по сути что можеш сказать
<vitaly27> как поднять моник по hdmi
<vitaly27> что бы все норм работало
<artus> в настройки мониторов топай и смотри что говорит
<vitaly27> ??????????
<artus> а так - невидия сеттингс и рулим мониторами
<deniska> Если видеокарточка не от интела, то лучше вообще colinuxом пользоваться
<artus> не, ну если натянул на невидию рова то сеттингс должен вроде рулить, а так штатная приблуда в настройках должна уметь
<Kyshtynbai> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<Kyshtynbai> Нет, всё ж таки кеды - это не моё. Ушел на унити.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, прально, нефиг от стада отбиватся )
<deniska> В юнити есть несколько вещей, которые меня раздражают, а исправить их можно только через исходники.
<artus> да любое дее пилить и вылизывать надо, ибо в стоке ниодно нифига не адекватно
<deniska> У юнити несколько дефектов в дизайне (и я не про форму кнопочек, а про дизайн в изначальном смысле этого слова). Вместо того, чтобы сделать конфетку из первой попавшейся панели, они написали свою в виде плагина для компиза. Потом обнаружили, чÑ
<artus> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<deniska> Поэтому они решили написать unity2d
<deniska> Да что ж такое
<deniska> уг этот ваш ирц (:
<artus> :)
<deniska> То мне говорят поменьше ентер жать, то вот так.
<artus> а нефиг со всяких транспортов сидеть)
<deniska> У меня пиджон :3
<artus> deniska, пиджин не клиент вообще )
<deniska> Мне лениво заводить отдельную программу под irc
<artus> deniska, а нефиг в крафности вдаватцо, то ентер через слово, то простынь на 100500 сло )
<deniska> Ну так вот, решение впихнуть панельку внутрь оконного менеджера — плохое
<deniska> но опыт гномщели видимо ничему не научил :3
<deniska> Решение поддерживать две панели, реализуя в обоих одинаковый набор функций — тоже
<deniska> Сейчас вот пытаются прикрутить костыль в виде llvmpipe
<artus> deniska, мм, а в каком это де нет панельки то ?
<deniska> В более других де панелька — отдельный процесс, создающий себе окно
<artus> deniska, нафига?
<deniska> Что нафига?
<artus> те процесов мало? )) а давай под каждую кнопочку по процесу заводить
<artus> да и в гноме панелька это плагин :)
<deniska> В гноме если мне не нравится муттер
<artus> а то что он по деволту светится, дык ничто не мешает его пристрелить
<deniska> то я автоматически лишаюсь панельки
<deniska> Ну и тоже самое в юнити относительно компиза
<deniska> Это архитектурно неправильно
<artus> deniska, ссылку на госты архитектуры почитать
<artus> ато чето как то мое мнение - архитектурно неправельно это кеды
<deniska> artus: Это не ГОСТ, это просто ощущение сделанности через задницу
<deniska> Я не про конкретные de, я про идею совмещать несовмещаемое
<artus> deniska, вово, все тоже самое у меня относительно куте и иже с ним :D
<deniska> куте тоже архитектурно неправильно
<deniska> но по иным причинам :3
<artus> deniska, ога, по определению :D
<deniska> Куте уг по двум причинам: оно на с++ и помимо этого оно ещё усугубляет эту приплюснутость
<deniska> В итоге любителям нормальных языков приходится сталкиваться с кривым abi
<deniska> Ну так вот, про панельку внутри wm: недостатки есть, преимуществ нет
<artus> deniska, так внутри вм или де ? ты определись уж)
<deniska> внутри wm
<deniska> В частности панелька гнома внутри муттера и панелька юнити внутри компиза
<artus> в вм панельки итак по вкусу натягивать, а в де нафиг надо эти пляски
<deniska> Кажется мы понимаем немного разное под словом wm
<deniska> Это оконный менеджер, а не собранная из спичек среда аля попенбокс + кайродок
<artus> deniska, ммм, а че, коробка уже перестала быть вм ? странно
<deniska> Вот у компиза и муттера есть два фундаментальных глюка — они не везде работают
<deniska> artus: коробка — вм
<artus> или с доком ты его сразу к де причесляеш?
<artus> дык до де там еше навешивать и навешивать
<deniska> Забудь слово de на ближайшие несколько минут, ок?
<artus> :P
<deniska> wm — программа, которая рисует окнам заголовки, позволяет их перемещать по экрану, изменять размер, делать всякие финты типа рабочих столов
<artus> deniska, ты начала с панелек в де , а пристебываешся уже к вм , ты уж определись)
<artus> ну
<deniska> Ну так вот
<deniska> Нахрена на wm вешать функцию, которая в нём лишняя?
<artus> на каком вм ты видел панульку прибитую? я ниодного не видел
<artus> а гном это не вм а де
<deniska> artus: mutter в гноме
<deniska> набери htop и узри там этот mutter
<deniska> Это wm
<artus> deniska, гном это де
<deniska> И в нём по твоему нет оконного менеджера?
<artus> deniska, http://itmages.ru/image/view/623626/2eeaa692
<deniska> этот хтоп ещё крутить и крутить вниз
<artus> deniska, дай мне чисто сам оконный менеджер без обвязки , как придумаеш как его натянуть без гнома свиснеш)
<deniska> да и наверняка муттер именуется как gnome shell
<deniska> artus: Помнишь раньше такое de было gnome2?
<artus> deniska, внимательнос мотрим, поиск
<deniska> В нём работал любой оконный менеджер
<deniska> А в гном3 работает только муттер, у разработчиков которого свои представления о том, как работать с opengl
<deniska> Можно было бы сменить wm на compiz
<deniska> И опа, у нас пропадает панелька :3
<deniska> Которая почему-то внутри муттера
<artus> deniska, дык запили, я потестю и первый в массы понесу
<deniska> artus: гном3 не предусматривает возможность смены wm, архитектурно
<artus> deniska, ммм, а нафига мне юзающему гш убивать собсно гш?
<deniska> представь винду в которой стоит ie и нельзя поставить любой другой браузер
<artus> если мне приспичит компиз, я и к чистому компизу панульку прикруччу
<artus> deniska, я представляю только извращенца который поставил ие и пытаетцо в него воткнуть плагинки от мозилы
<deniska> Кстати такая ситуация на ios
<deniska> Там есть альтернативные бравзеры
<artus> гш это оболочка а не тупо манагер окна , че ты к нему прицепился то? ))
<deniska> Но это тот же сафари, только с другими табами или другой панелькой букмарков :3
<deniska> artus: короче гном потихоньку мутирует в нечто отдельное
<deniska> и ни с чем не совместимое
<artus> она вещ в себе, нафига под одну гребенку мешать де , оболочки и манагеры
<deniska> Потому что de и оболочка — базворд
<deniska> А оконный менеджер — технический термин
<artus> deniska, то что гш интегрирован с муттром нифига не равенство муттеру
<deniska> Мне не нравится, что линукс превращается в какую-то винду :3
<artus> прибили наметрво гвоздями при роджении, нефиг лезть
<deniska> Только хуже (:
<deniska> artus: значит ошибка в архитектуре
<artus> deniska, пофиг, фенда вообще в стремное уг превращается :D
<artus> deniska, не бага а фича, гост на архитектуры тогда будеш выносить свое веское суждение об ошибках)
<deniska> Какой-то ты тугой
<artus> deniska, дай свою де поюзать, ну или хотяб вм
<deniska> спервадобейся?
<deniska> Вот хочет какой-нибудь клёвый программист заняться опенсорсом
<artus> да не, без подколов, ну ты ж так уверенно про ошибки вещаеш)
<deniska> Смотрит список популярных проектов, видит гном
<artus> видать есть нароботка вся такая правельная)
<deniska> Смотрит его исходники
<deniska> И в панике убегает
<artus> deniska, клевый напишет свое и носом ткнет всех, а не бегать будет в панике
<deniska> гугель в общем-то так уже сделал
<deniska> андроид получился
<artus> ну дык клас , только одного не надо, тянуть дроид на десктоп
<artus> как и линукса на планшеты , и тогда будет мир и процветание
<deniska> (андроид в общем-то был куплен гуглом у третьей фирмы, но тем, чем андроид является сейчас, мы обязаны гуглу)
<deniska> artus: ты чейнджлоги гнома3 читал? (:
<artus> зачем ? он же умер уже ))
<deniska> кастрацию наутилуса и подобных программ они объясняли тем, что «плохо работает на тачскрине»
<artus> я просто пользую его как запускалку браузера. чатика, виртуалочек и мультиков , фсе, я не хожу в храмы великого гнома, я не приношу ему кровавых жертв
<artus> точно так же как и не вешаю бантики на молотки и не крашу лаком любимый гвоздодер
<deniska> Нет, это конечно круто
<deniska> Но если очередной молоток окажется с двумя гвоздодёрами с обоих сторон (как пхп), ты просто перестанешь им пользоваться
<artus> мне того, инструмент чтоб забивать и выдергивать, а не в рамочке на стене хранить
<deniska> Гном становится весьма хреновым инструментом
<artus> deniska, прально, вот пока ты не сказал я как то и не знал что хреновый то он ))
<artus> deniska, как в басне про попа, когда ему задали вопрос на предмет он бороду под одеяло или на него ложит когда спать ложится
<deniska> Тут как в музыке, какую бы хреновую вещь ты не слабал, всегда найдётся пользователь
<deniska> Так же как слушают ведь всякие даунстеп
<artus> deniska, можеш считать меня законченым неформалом и эстетом :D
<artus> ибо не ведусь на веянья моды и не слушаю убунту, тьху ты, дабстепы :D
<deniska> Так в убунту всё правильно делают
<deniska> Если гш получился… не очень, то надо сделать свою оболочку
<deniska> (Повторив правда при этом архитектурный глюк гномшелла, но таки прилагая усилия к его обходу, в отличие от)
<artus> deniska, если гш пилит полтора человека , то ясен фиг что не получился
<deniska> Разработчики теряют интерес к проекту гном (:
<artus> но тут да, 150 человек запилили втихаря патчик и сказали что мы круче )) ну флаг же в руки)) мож че и выплывет
<deniska> Видят какой абзац в голове у людей принимающих решения и сбегают в панике
<artus> deniska, но чего чего а мне в принципе идея понравилась, реализация то конечно не айс, но сама идея как такова мне нравится
<deniska> Я ничего не говорил выше про идею
<deniska> А про реализацию
<deniska> В юнити идея интерфейса в принципе традиционна
<deniska> а реализована через попу, как гш
<artus> вот если бы кто сделал все тоже самое но с перламутровыи пуговицами , а так как говорится будем искать ) потом , может быть
<artus> а идти то всерано некуда, кеды - в топку, юнити - тудаже , запилить пеквм и не парится
<deniska> Как некуда?
<artus> пока не родят чего нить еще револючионного
<deniska> винда с colinux
<artus> данунафиг
<deniska> Зато нет проблем с железом :3
<artus> ммм, у меня итак проблем с железом нет последних лет 6ть
<andrex> deniska: зато других проблем полно
<andrex> и темболее зачем менять шило на мило, поствил нетинсталку и вм какой по душам с софтом
<andrex> ы*
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> !пкги
<Kyshtynbai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<openvoid> товарищи, тут с flac разбираюсь - пока что обнаружил что libflac 32-х битные сэмплы как бы умеет, но референсный энкодер flac максимум 24-е бита
<openvoid> чем проще всего 32 бита во flac энкодить?
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, а куда граб ставить в таком случае:
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda1   *        2048   613087231   306542592   83  Linux
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda2       613089278   625141759     6026241    5  Extended
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda5       613089280   625141759     6026240   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Kyshtynbai> в /dev/sda1 ?
<openvoid> sda
<openvoid> в mbr
<deniska> В mbr stage1
<deniska> а есть ещё 1.5 и 2
<Kyshtynbai> тут тема такая, я ставился с флешки, инсталлятор в конце написал мне: "Невозможно записать граб в /deb/SBD (!) то есть оно почему-то хотело записаться во флешку. Я поменял на /dev/sda но чото не грущится
<Kyshtynbai> пишу с молотка, в смысле с лайв-флешки
<openvoid> когда флешка оно оногда первее основного диска бывает
<Kyshtynbai> да, но потом выскочил диалог: куда поставить граб? я выбрал сда
<Kyshtynbai> но вот чото не грузится :(
<Kyshtynbai> просто курсорчег  мигает в углу экрана и всё
<openvoid> с флешки бывает sda - флешка sdb - диск
<Kyshtynbai> хорошо. а как заставить verbose загрузка чтобы была?
<openvoid> когда ставишь груб в sdb, вынимаешь флешку - диск sdb становится sda и баста
<Kyshtynbai> ага. ага. попробую мерси
<Kyshtynbai> ребут-с, всем спасибо.
<openvoid> это ещё не совет
<openvoid> это описание возможной проблемы
<Kyshtynbai> ох
<Kyshtynbai> а совет будет)?
<openvoid> [17:56] [17:56] <Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda1   *        2048   613087231   306542592   83  Linux
<deniska> совет — выполни инсталлятор груба руками
<openvoid> это сейчас с флехи так показывает?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<openvoid> тогда они не поменялись
<openvoid> всё нормально
<openvoid> я подозреваю что новая мотеринка использует хрень какуюто новомодную для загрузки вин 7
<openvoid> забыл как называется
<Kyshtynbai> уефи
<Kyshtynbai> кажецца
<openvoid> не уверен
<openvoid> но икспи с ней тоже не грузится
<Kyshtynbai> но это не оно. оно отключено в биосе и материнка не новая сооовсем
<openvoid> тады ой
<Kyshtynbai> ладно) ребутацца пошел
<Kyshtynbai> всем спасибл
<Kyshtynbai> *о
<openvoid> вручную груб попробуй
<Kyshtynbai> угу щас если не пойдет, так и сделаю
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<bosyi> чорт.
<deniska> Что-то я почитал про fuse и у меня возникло желание написать на нём что-нибудь извращенское (:
<Sergey_IT> прочитай поваренную книгу
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> всетаки случаются неудобства. Допустим вышел квирк 4.2.0 , но где же пакет?
<Kyshtynbai> Загрузилсо)
<[Raiden]> приходится собирать
<Kyshtynbai> так. а как убрать значок из трея "установить проприетарные драйверы"?
<Kyshtynbai> и что это за фигня появилась: "Установить RELEASE"? свежескаченая поставленная с флэшки убунта
<[Raiden]> jokey-gtk
<_d4vid> https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp-precise kvirc 4.2.0
<[Raiden]> установщик
<[Raiden]> его наверное можно удалить либо переименовать бинарник
<[Raiden]> и не будет значка про закрытые дрова
<Kyshtynbai> попробую, мерси
<Kyshtynbai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а тут другое неудобство, надо сразу отключать ппа, а то понаставится всё что там есть, если версии новее моих )
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе есть переключение источников для конкретных пакетов
<[Raiden]> а в убунте не доросли ещё
<deniska> Есть приоритеты репозитариев
<deniska> и апту можно явно указать что использовать
<[Raiden]> а вот не хочу хавту читать, хочу мышкой поклацать
<[Raiden]> а нету...
<deniska> Тогда убунта не для тебя :3
<deniska> В убунту надо уметь, а не мышевозить
<[Raiden]> похоже )
<bosyi> кто уже юзает 12.10?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: #ubuntu+1 - все кто там, на английском.
<bosyi> проганяешь?)
<andrex> если бы проганял есть куча мест куда
<andrex> и не один способ как))
<Kyshtynbai> как называлась софтина-уравлятор компизом? Ну, там можно было настроить поведение окон при наводе на угол экрана и тп.
<deniska> ccsm
<Kyshtynbai> компизконфигсеттингзменеджер
<Kyshtynbai> да, спасибо).
<deniska> жабер сломался )-:
<Nastya> привет существам
<Nastya> подскажите отечественный канал по слакваре
<Kyshtynbai> у кого-то бывает, что винкей в юнити не всегда срабатывает?
<Nastya> у всех бывает
<Nastya> канал по слакваре подскажите, убунтоиды :)
<Nastya> там глючит отображение отображение поверх всех окон.
<Nastya> особенно с мозиллой -- если свернешь мозиллу или вообще все окна то оно опять работает
<_d4vid> Nastya, irc.rusnet.ru #linux
<Nastya> оно отечественое?
<_d4vid> da
<Nastya> а на фриноде нету разве? :(
<andrex> нет
<andrex> могиш проверить раз не вериш /msg alis list #*slackware*
<Nastya> отстой!
<Nastya> ладно фиг с ней со слакварью, а сьюс русская есть?
<vamadir> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> a
<Nastya> vamadir: привет а ты кто?
<andrex> Nastya: ну что не видеш владимер собственной персоной
<vamadir> есть вопрос. Если в интеренете бесплатный сервис чтоб можно было скормить ему файлы от aircrack-ng а он сам подбирал по словарю. А то моем Ноуте подбор даже 8 цифр занимает пол дня.
<Nastya> ох ты итить! это же сам vamadir
<andrex> язабан
<Nastya> +100500
<vamadir> Nastya: :) при
<Nastya> кулхакир?
<vamadir> Nastya: неа, хочу пароль тодобрать от макдональдса
<GeoEvil> Всем привет
<Nastya> в макдональдсе вайфай бесплатный
<GeoEvil> Чет меня постоянно выкидывает из freenode. В чем может быть причина?
<vamadir> Nastya: В китае платный, т.е. 30 мин бесплатно и то скорость 25-50 кб. А  сутки стоят в пределах 100руб
<Nastya> иди в старбакс - там в китае бесплатноэ
<vamadir> Nastya: тоже также, одна система
<vamadir> GeoEvil: проверь наличие животных, затем провода, затем прокся, затем пропингуй ну и тд
<mva> а напомните, какой у a4tech ник сейчас?
<vamadir> хм... весело стало тут. :) давно туь меня не было.
<andrex> dmitry вроде
<vamadir> baronos: Привет
<mva> неа, dmitry — другой человек судя по /nickserv info ;)
<andrex> ну значит его дропнули, так как он долго небыл тута
<vamadir> кстати нвидиа после заявления линуса хоть что то делает с дровами под оптимус?
<mva> ну, дропали недавно
<mva> а нику dmitry уже два года
<mva> :)
<deniska> vamadir: оптимус.енодев.орг
<mva> vamadir: а что, дрова под оптимус как-то отличаются от дров под другие nvidia-карты?
<vamadir> mva: ну так оф. поддержки то нет. только через трансоврмера
<mva> а какая тебе официальная поддержка нужна?
<mva> и что такое трансформер в данном контексте?
<deniska> Наверное как всегда — шоб работало
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<deniska> mva: оптимус — не карта
<mva> deniska: ну, у меня работает, например
<deniska> а технология, когда интеграшка и недовидия шарят фреймбуфер
<mva> а то я не знаю, блджать
<vamadir> mva: оптимус, работает через костыль бамблби. Поэтому хотел бы без костылей.
<mva> я — один из разработчиком бамблби, например
<mva> vamadir: так не бывает
<mva> и да, то что некоторые ушлёпки делают оптимус — не проблема нвидии
<mva> вообще ни коим боком
<vamadir> mva: Рад знакомству :) приятно видеть хороших людей
<mva> ровно как и не проблема интела
<mva> поэтому пофиг и тем и тем
<mva> и дрова свои пилят отдельно и те и те
<mva> но сама ущербность оптимуса в том, что нет хардварного свитчера карт
<deniska> Тумблером на корпусе (:
<vamadir> mva: хм.. Просто как я понимаю других альтернатив нет?
<mva> поэтому только бамблби с пусканием приложения на :8
<mva> ;)
<deniska> Альтернатива — не использовать недовидию вообще (:
<deniska> На последних творениях интел хд графикс можно в срузис играть
<mva> ATI не лучше, например
<mva> а интел вообще в попе
<mva> хотя последнее время исправляются
<deniska> вторая по популярности видеокарта среди пользователей стима — интел хд графикс 3000
<mva> мы говорим про линукс, вообще-то
<deniska> в общем-то она интегрирована в какой-то там из интеловских процов, но сам факт
<mva> и соответственно про драйвера NV, Intel и AMD под линупс
<deniska> Ну а в линуксе вообще без вопросов
<deniska> Не хочешь траха с видеодровами — intel
<mva> хочешь траха с OpenGL — ATI ;)
<shenmue> вопросы на форумах говорят об обратном
<deniska> Хочешь среднего траха — amd или nvidia. Хочешь супертраха — оптимус или попытка завести на амд хардварный декодер х264 (:
<[Raiden]> возможно видеокарты интел тянут кризис. Но скорее всего это под виндой и ещё этой игре лет-то сколько уже? Всё что сча есть у интел - это неплохие лоу видюхи. Может быть с небольшым заездом в мидл рынок. и всё
<_d4vid> intel  гавно с ней не поиграешь
<deniska> [Raiden]: Речь идёт про ноутбуки
<deniska> На интеловской интеграшке вполне можно играть в современные быдлоигры, естественно не на высоких, но всё же
<mva> не во всё
<mva> у них например до сих пор нет поддержки S3TC
<deniska> А так как LINUX HAS NO GAEMS, то зачем вообще брать что-то кроме интела? :3
<[Raiden]> я бы взял на амд со встроенным радеоном ну или с внешкой радеон\нвидия. Зачем мне интел фиг его знает ) Хотя конечн одля инетов и офисов пойдет и это.
<mva> при чём, по лицензионным, проде, соображениям
<mva> и поэтому я в Trine, например, играл через Optirun
<deniska> Есть аналог s3tc, который реализован в интеле и поддерживается теми же вальвами
<mva> а в Braid и LIMBO — можно "нативно" на интеле
<mva> deniska: вальвами-то поддерживается
<mva> но в случае с Trine это не спасает :)
<deniska> Это проблемы разработчиков trine
<vamadir> народ, а эти игры разве не флэш обычный?
<mva> схренали им быть флешеговном?
<deniska> А почему бы и нет, брейд и лимбо вполне могли бы быть написаны на флеше (:
<mva> ну, про лимбо что-то похожее поговаривали, но увы, оно просто с прикрученным wine ;)
<mva> ("увы" было сарказмом)
<mva> а вот например Bastion на (!!!!!) C# (mono)
<deniska> А почему бы и нет? Там же xna, которую индидевелоперы любят (:
<vamadir> так  более серьезные есть игры, просто я играю только в Heroes of newerth на даный момент
<vamadir> ?
<mva> а теперь повтори вопрос по-русски
<mva> :)
<vamadir> так  более серьезные есть игры?
<deniska> Вон под ведроид делают же игры. Хотя там в техническом плане вообще ужас (:
<mva> более серьёзные, чем что?
<mva> что такое серьёзная игра? что такое не серьёзная игра?
<vamadir> ну чем лимбо
<deniska> Серьёзная это когда графон
<andrex> gcc - играйся :)
<deniska> И кровища
<deniska> andrex: там есть графон?
<[Raiden]> если бы у интела однозначн овсё хорошо с дровами было, ещё бы можно было бы простить их нескорость. Но и это тоже через раз.
<mva> Quake4 подойдёт? :)
<vamadir> Я так понимаю что квейк это = линукс
<andrex> deniska: идешку поставишь и будет графон
<mva> vamadir: что за вещества ты употребляешь? :)
<vamadir> mva: :)
<deniska> Вообще есть маенкрафт
<mva> почему между линуксом и квейком оказался знак равенства? :)
<deniska> Другие игры не нужны :3
<mva> deniska: он на яве :(
<mva> есть Mari0!
<deniska> Это скорее плюс, чем минус
<mva> там есть и mario и майнкрафт
<mva> :)
<deniska> Там портал, а не майнкрафт
<deniska> Портал кстати клёвая игра
<mva> deniska: это может быть плюсом только когда у тебя овер90000000 оперативки
<deniska> и возможно будет на линаксе
<vamadir> deniska:  маенкрафт на любителя. Я допустим хочу в герои последние или может цивилизацию
<mva> deniska: там и майнкрафт-режим есть вообще-то :)
<deniska> mva: 500 метров свободной памяти достаточно
<mva> при чём работает и в режиме марио и в режиме портала :)
<deniska> В любом случае, оно двумерное
<mva> и слава богу
<mva> только олдскул, только хардкор
<mva> :)
<mva> алсо, майнкрафт тоже двухмерный
<mva> а то, что там сделано как 3д — это псевдо3д
<deniska> Щито? Там кубы
<deniska> Это как бы уже делает игру 3д
<vamadir> народ, я все понимаю, просто такими темпами я буду наврное скоро на своем телефоне играть а не на пк :(
<mva> в движке марио тоже есть кубы
<deniska> Там квадраты, а не кубы
<deniska> А я уже на ведроиде чаще играю, чем на пека
<mva> vamadir: телепаты в отпуске. Никто не знает, что за игры ты хочешь.
<mva> и вообще, все нормальные люди играют не на телефоне (они звонят с него) и не на компьютере. А на игровой консоли
<andrex> vamadir: иди на улицу в футбол поиграй
<mva> deniska: нет, там и кубы есть
<deniska> mva: Нормальные люди не нужны
<[Raiden]> ))
<mva> не в самом Mari0, повторюсь, а в движке, который он юзает
<deniska> марио написан на love2d, который, исходя из названия, 2д
<mva> но сам движок 2d ;)
<deniska> да ещё и на луа
<deniska> а физический движок box2d
<mva> спасибо, кэп
<deniska> который тоже 2д (:
<vamadir> а.... не успеваю печатать
<deniska> Тренируйся на чатиках. Wait. Oh shi~
<[Raiden]> кажется нас ждет ещё какой-то гуи http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34489
<deniska> Не взлетит
<deniska> У интела есть такая традиция
<deniska> Каждый год он на основе сомнительных технологий пытается родить что-то для ембеддед линукса
<deniska> Чтож поделать, не умеет линукс делать нежручие процессоры
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> интел (:
<mva> deniska: http://ompldr.org/vZXppOQ
<mva> вот тебе 3dgame.love
<mva> сейчас найду с годными текстурами
<mva> с КУБАМИ
<deniska> А в репах абанты есть лов2д?
<deniska> А то у меня… кхм… не стоит
<vamadir> так вопрос не в тему, а кто нить тут юзает убунту/линь. Но образование не тех, или рабоатет не по тех специальности?
<vamadir> или тут только технари?
<deniska> Я — потенциальный унылый манагер (:
<deniska> если не завалю сопромат в хвостовую сессию :3
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, что такое тех специальность? Сантехник?
<vamadir> deniska: ну ты же всерано на тех спец. учишся как я понимаю
<deniska> Ну как сказать
<deniska> Мои одногрупники и на линукс клали и вообще на ит (:
<vamadir> Sergey_IT: ну. мне просто интересно сколько народу здесь гуманитарии, скажем бугалтера, врачи и тд
<deniska> vamadir: Тут ещё какая штука
<deniska> Линукс может такие люди и используют
<deniska> Но в чатиках не сидят
<vamadir> хм..
<[Raiden]> ага, втихаря, что бы никто не догадался
<vamadir> :)
<deniska> Да не, просто им неинтересны технические чатики как способ социализации.
<vamadir> ну кода ставишь бубунту чат сам выкидывает тебя сюда.
<deniska> о_О?
<deniska> Ставил убунту несколько раз
<andrex> я тож чёт непонял
<deniska> А сюда зашёл только по собственной воле
<openvoid> разве - с руским интерфейсом разве ubuntu-ru по дефолту?
<[Raiden]> многие не знают про ирц вообще
<andrex> разве там вообще по дефолту чёто стоит типа аля irc
<openvoid> неа
<vamadir> xchat
<[Raiden]> раньше по дефолту был хчат
<[Raiden]> сча вроде нету
<andrex> щас нету
<deniska> Сейчас там вообще емпати
<openvoid> если xchat добавить то в английский ubuntu кидаеи
<deniska> Которая ни с чем кроме мсн нормально не работает
<[Raiden]> а эмпати для ирц...
<andrex> [Raiden]: ... не годится))
<deniska> Оно и для xmpp не годится
<deniska> для конфочек
<Kyshtynbai> обыграли омериканцеф
<[Raiden]> немного офтопа http://img11.nnm.ru/b/e/f/3/3/b3e2b15a34a9d3f303619db8d7c.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> легко объяснить
<shenmue> сильная страна - сильные спортсмены.
<andrex> раньше было что то типа за родину, а щас плотить перестанете вообще на поле не выйдим
<andrex> а* е*
<[Raiden]> или выйдем за другую страну
<shenmue> за родину? =) не возьмешь золото - расстреляем
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> в 70=80х уже не расстреливали ))
<[Raiden]> до 53 года могли в сибирь направить
<vamadir> народ Ubuntu 1204 не видит юзб хуавей модем. как быть?
<andrex> да какбе и щас могут отправить в сибирь
<[Raiden]> за проигрыш уж точно нет. А за преступления конечно да.
<andrex> vamadir: поискать дрова на сайте
<shenmue> vamadir, как ты узнал что его не видит?
<[Raiden]> vamadir: полистай форум
<vamadir> shenmue: Да он даже через юзб не видит его. lsusb
<vamadir> [Raiden]: смотрел, решения не подходят. модем другой
<[Raiden]> тогда создай тему про свой )
<andrex> что за мопед?
<vamadir> et306
<vamadir> huawei
<vamadir> tdcdma, чисто для китая
<andrex> создавай тему короче
<artus> vamadir, а должна видеть ? ))
<vamadir> я у китов спрашиавал, говорят финю купил. Да и вообще ничего толком не говорят.
<andrex> у китов 0_0
<vamadir> *фигню
<artus> ну если те китайсы говорят что фигня , то мож таки фигня)
<vamadir> andrex: да на ubuntu-cn
<andrex> если китайци говорят что фигня то это фигня x2
<vamadir> artus: жалко денег, там тариф хороший
<artus> vamadir, ну так те со знанием китаяйского проще наверно собственно хуавеевцев спрашивать напрямую
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, тебе тариф или работать?
<vamadir> artus: эм.. я спрашивал. Говорят нет поддержки только win и mac
<artus> ммм, так от убунты ты чего хочеш то?
<artus> или просто пожаловатцо на несправедливость? :D
<vamadir> ну может кто сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> у меня хуавей телефон - все работает
<deniska> vamadir: если драйверов нет вообще, то у тебя есть уникальная возможность их самому написать (:
<deniska> Под винду есть usb-снифферы (:
<artus> vamadir, на ру канале , с чистовнутренним китайским модемом, который к томуже чисто под венду , однако
<vamadir> Sergey_IT: да хотелось бы и то и то.
<vamadir> вообще я это затеял чтоб убунту обновить. Поставил модем, а он не робит :(
<[Raiden]> вообще в лине мног очего не работает из коробки  и многое не рабоатет вообще. Так что лучше спрашивать братьев китайцев до покупки.
<[Raiden]> но темку создай всетаки ) Попытка не пытка.
<Kyshtynbai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Sergey_IT> на китайском сайте
<vamadir> [Raiden]: Sergey_IT: наверное да, лучше там.
<Kyshtynbai> как там флешплагин называется? а то по табу выдается какой-то flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-installer, А раньше было просто флэшплагин-нонфри
<Kyshtynbai> под оперу
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а те не всели равно? под линукс флеш уже не делают )))
<artus> ток с хромом в комплекте идет)
<Kyshtynbai> да? это печально).
<vamadir> да... а на хтмл5 еще многие сайты не перешли
<Kyshtynbai> а как же фхтагнтактике музычку слушать теперь
<artus> да фиг кто там перейдет
<openvoid> Kyshtynbai, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vamadir> народ я хочу еще раз спросить, не знает ли кто сайт? которому можно скормить файлы от aircrack-ng со словарями, дабы не убивать время у себя на пк. а то ноут только одни 8 цифровых знаков брутит пол дня
<openvoid> тока для линукса теперь только секуритификсы делаются
<openvoid> я поэтому поводу его выпилил
<artus> @voice vamadir
<artus> vamadir, завязывай , ага
<vamadir> artus: ладно. Проехали. Пойду модем мучить
<shenmue> мда... это так влом за инет платить? иль народ совсем обнищал?
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: спасибо!
<vamadir> shenmue: хм.. нет не влом, просто дорого.
<artus> не пользуйся если дорого))
<[Raiden]> вот так вот лечутся все проблемы с неработающим оборудованием
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Хлебушку неначто купить? Не ешь если неначто"
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну как бе тут уже про икорку то черную в контексте а не про хлебушку
<artus> *,
<[Raiden]> а винда интересн ов виртуалке увидит? если да, то раздать из неё инет в убунту и обновить ) Ну а потом этот модем, если он не может тут работать - подарить кому-нить.
<[Raiden]> только про шарринг инета из виртуалки не ко мне )
<andrex> и не комне, хотя я както делал такое)))
<vamadir> [Raiden]: интересная идея, только вот виртуалку как то скачать надо :( а инета нет. Ладно будем думать... как говоритья (еще не вечер)
<andrex> кстати по тойже причине
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> все отписался на форуме. надеюсь киты помогут. Пипец, 3 модема от 3 операторов. 1й завелся сразу, но тариф дорогой закончился перешел на чуть дешевле. 2й оп со своим можемом завелся с пинка, пришлось похимичить с модулями и ядром. Он закончился купил еще де
<vamadir> шевле, вот теперь думаю как этот третий модем запустить :(
<vamadir> кстати самый прикол что все 3модема от хуавей.
<[Raiden]> никто не хочет собрать 1 серв и ещё 4 компа и поднять там мс эксченч? за деньги
<[Raiden]> в мск
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка )
<mayday> скучно)
<vamadir> а для китая нет никаких предложений? :)
<shenmue> мне влом
<shenmue> и я не умею хнык хнык =(
<shenmue> и вообще поставил линукс из за паровозика в консоли ... больше команд я не знаю
<shenmue> baronos, элементари вроде как на гш будет судя по скринам
<[Raiden]> да, точнее там форк
<_d4vid> вамадир что ты в китае потерял?
<vamadir> _d4vid: китайский учу
<vamadir> :)
<_d4vid> давно там?
<vamadir> _d4vid: 3 года
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> где в китае?
<vamadir> _d4vid: shenyang
<shenmue> 3 года изучать.. чот долго
<mayday> это же китайский
<vamadir> shenmue: а ты попробуй с нуля эти иероглифы и произношение выучить :) эт не си++
<[Raiden]> вспомнил Pantheon они там обозвали свой ГШ
<shenmue> а как можно не с нуля? у китайцев врожденные знания об этом? =)
<openvoid> huawei e353 заводится без проблем
<[Raiden]> я слышал у них есть упрощенный вариант для иностранцев
<[Raiden]> точнее 1 подруга рассказывала проживающая там
<vamadir> [Raiden]: Ну тип того
<vamadir> не совсем, они для себя говорят на упрашеном. А в регионе может быть и другой до 3-4 языков
<shenmue> vamadir, учись давай. анимашки бушь переводить. еще третий сезон наруто не вышел
<openvoid> аниме это япония
<vamadir> shenmue: :) эт япоский, хотя старые иероглифы понятны :))
<shenmue> vamadir, тогда ты зря потратил три года =( сочувствую
<vamadir> shenmue: ну почему зря. Вот в этом году пойду с китайцами учится на профу. Получу тех диплом на кит.
<vamadir> сетевые технологии
<mayday> крутой :)
<vamadir> а там может и в хуавей возьмут :)))))
<openvoid> не зря он три года потратил, вернётся домой лет через десять здесь на китайском все говорить будут, он будет у них главным
<vamadir> :) возможно, хотя мне больше инетересна тех сфера в китае. Уж много чего тут продается
<mayday> Наверно всё сейчас китайское
<mayday> )
<vamadir> ну да.
<openvoid> чеснок в супермаркетах здесь и то китайский
<vamadir> хм... народ как я хочу майонеза... ТТ
<openvoid> его легко самому сделать из яиц и чего то ещё - погугли
<mayday> в Китае нету майонеза ?
<andrex> у китайцев спрои
<andrex> с*
<andrex> да что ж такое
<vamadir> mayday: он есть, только сладкий
<[Raiden]> )
<mayday> Наверняка там есть какой нить русский квартал где есть нормальная еда :)
<shenmue> шаурма и чебуреки
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> mayday: в больших городах да
<[Raiden]> шутники
<vamadir> в остальных нетъ
<mayday> vamadir: и много риса :)
<vamadir> :))
<shenmue> сканнер портов как называется?
<openvoid> nmap
<rapidsp> nmap?
<rapidsp> гы
<[Raiden]> шаурма это уже мировая еда. В германии , франции, где угодно. Вот чебуреки... Наверное у нас только )
<openvoid> я знаю в китае чёрного хлеба нет
<rapidsp> ... а в ларьке с шаурмой стоял комп с убунтой...
<vamadir> [Raiden]: тут тоже есть, только вместо мяса, всякий лук и другая зелень
<rapidsp> самое ужасное - индийская кухня
<[Raiden]> черного хлеба и в западной европе по идее нет или очень мало
<shenmue> кушать во время танцев да не удобно =)
<[Raiden]> и петь ещё гг
<vamadir> openvoid: хлеб есть, только опять же сладкий.
<rapidsp> в отелях для русских туристов черный хлеб всегда есть :)
<mayday> помешанные на сахаре китайцы
<[Raiden]> и сладкий чай в граненом стакане, наверное
<rapidsp> гы
<[Raiden]> это так, фильм красная жара вспомнился
<openvoid> я передачу смотрел, один китаец ездил в россию за рецептурой, потом у себя в квартале для русских правильный чёрный хлеб продавать наладил
<[Raiden]> там вроде было
<vamadir> кстати киты считают наш шоколад и кофеты самыми вкусными
<rapidsp> казалось бы сче проще :)
<rapidsp> черный хлеб
<mayday> китайцы же там всяких лягушек змей едят.. или это не китайцы..
<shenmue> хм.. а кто тут в веснот играл то?
<openvoid> такой вкус как у нас только по правильной рецептруре получается
<[Raiden]> змей едят
<_d4vid> тайвань
<rapidsp> в основном кур и свиней
<rapidsp> змеи для простых людей - леликатес
<vamadir> а водку нашу не уважают, говорят градусов мало
<rapidsp> *д
<[Raiden]> я помню фильм про шалолинь, там монах убегал за стену что бы змею зарарить
<[Raiden]> ж*
<mayday> только спирт ?:)
<[Raiden]> опечатки...
<vamadir> не.. их водкаот 45 до 70
<rapidsp> vamadir: у них водка и поменьше бывает если что :)
<rapidsp> и 30 оборотов есть так шта не нада :)
<vamadir> rapidsp: видел, но редко
<andrex> [Raiden]: вот вот, походу это заразная вестч, эти очепятки
<rapidsp> но качестово, да офигенное
<mayday> они же все на одно лицо, и их очень много..
<_d4vid> вамадир ты встретил того который про "очки ннадо"? ^^
<mayday> :)
<openvoid> это мы все на одно лицо для китайцев :)
<mayday> :)
<vamadir> _d4vid: ?
<vamadir> :)
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAP9LqDqR_c
<openvoid> луский некласивый, нос толчит лиса мало, китайса класивый, носа нет клугом лисо :)
<vamadir> эх... 4 ночи
<_d4vid> утра?
<vamadir> ага
<vamadir> народ что то не могу найти ничего про ноуты с прежустановленой убунтой на борту.
<vamadir> кинте ссылочку почитать
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2rH3-ytw7A&feature=related
<_d4vid> ;)
<vamadir> _d4vid: чувак спасибо но мне почитать, так как трафика мало да и ютюб забанен в китае
<vamadir> о все не надо, нашел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: dns-shop вроде обещался и выпускал
<vamadir> ок глянем.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в китае даже яйца искуственные. Майонез не сделаешь
<andrex> ну дык и щас выпускають
<andrex> только там 8.4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: если 8.4 завелось то все остальное тоже будет
<andrex> хм, несказал бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> например?
<vamadir> народ, а если на ноуте на писано что ос по дефолту Линь, то поидее на него будет проше поставить ubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: даже если на ноуте написано "по дефолту free dos "
<andrex> я помню на ноут их с 8.4 поставил 10.4 и потом прешлось праится со звуком
<andrex> заводится но на некоторых с плясками и бубном
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: записываешь на болванку livecd и несешь в магазин. Просишь проверить. Не должны отказать
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus: я имею ввиду чтоб поставил убунту и все работало из коробки.
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, приходишь в магазин с флешкой с лайвом убунты и смотришь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: кстати, насчет модемов хуавей. Покопай в сторону правил udev
<vamadir> просто о многих проблемах узнаешь ведь во время эксплуатации. А не теста за5 мин до покупки
<artus> vamadir, о многих проблемах узнаеш предварительно загуглив модель и его работоспособность с линухами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: загрузил, звук услышал, картинку увидел, видео из примеров запустил, сетку магазинную на wi-fi поймал. Работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все остальное решаемо через гугл
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus: не спорю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на ubuntu.com где то был список ноутов на которых работает
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, я как раз там сейчас и смотрю
<vamadir> блин класный список
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-05
<gost> Ребят, какой модуль скачать что бы вайфай на убунту заработал(ноут е43)? в виндовсе, в диспетчере, написано broadcom 802.11g
<gost> help me!
<misha777> <gost> lenovo фирма?
<misha777> видимо lenovo e43
<gost> da
<misha777> <gost> http://lenovo-e43.blogspot.com/2011/07/broadcom-bcm4315-kubuntu.html
<misha777> <gost> разбирайся
<gost> спасибо
<misha777> я только нашел и скопировал)
<gost> дай бог поможет
<avas> Всем hi!!!
<avas> Хто подскажет куда посмотреть если у меня NFS монтирует диск но меня не пускает. Говорит прав доступа не хватает.
<gost-> руководствуясь статьей http://lenovo-e43.blogspot.com/2011/07/broadcom-bcm4315-kubuntu.html после ввода команды make начало компилироваться и выдало в конце :error 2
<gost-> что делать?
<gost-> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<gost-> не кто не подскажет?..
<aat> Кто нить может помочь разобратся почему wifi карточка не включена после установки xubuntu?
<Tmin10> подскажите: настроил PPPoE на убунте 12.04 с помощью pppoeconf и теперь в трее написано, что устройство не управляется, хотя инет работает
<Tmin10> так и должно быть?
<Tmin10> когда пытался настроить всё гуем, в трее, то всё вроде подключилось, но тока на минуту, а потом упало
<Tmin10> хм, уже трое вышли, так не хочется отвечать?)
<deniska> В трее network manager
<deniska> который знать не знает что ты там наpppoeconfил
<deniska> И лучшее что он может сделать — сказать, что устройство им не управляется
<chezhek> ребят подскажите какую статейку почитать по поводу подключения wi-fi после установки xubuntu? Ноут Lenovo-e43.
<Sergey_IT> https://www.google.ru/search?q=Lenovo-e43&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Sergey_IT> здесь нет?
<chezhek> cnacu6o
<chezhek> У меня после установки не включена вайфай карта. А руководствуясь http://lenovo-e43.blogspot.com/2011/07/broadcom-bcm4315-kubuntu.html дохожу до make и ошибки начинает выдавать =(
<andrex> а включить fn + кнопка - не судьба было?
<chezhek> М. Я пробывал и так, и тумблером выключения вайфай платы.
<chezhek> сейчас логи запишу. после команды Make что выдает. Там две ошибки. Драйвер скомпилить не получчается
<chezhek> эх
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chezhek: какая вайфайка? lspci
<chezhek> Broadcom BCM4312
<andrex> и да с какиз таких ты решил что выключена, а не определилась?
<andrex> х*
<chezhek> индекатор не горит
<chezhek> 10.4 ставил на этот ноут когда то. проблемы аналогичные были. сейчас опять потребность в никсе. поставил.
<chezhek> раньше проще решить было, т.к. витая пара под рукой была.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chezhek: у меня 4311 работает на открытых дровах из реп. Ноут далеко, глянул бы что за пакет
<chezhek> JohnDoe_71Rus, скинешь когда время будет на почту,вк, или скайп?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты быстрей найдешь. До ноута до вторника точно не доберусь)
<chezhek> Не факт. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chezhek: попробуй на форуме ubuntu поискать сообщения пользователя JohnDoe. я вроде что то писал.
<chezhek> окей. поищу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chezhek: так. Почитал логи лички. Вроде как http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new вот это ставил
<shenmue> gso
<shenmue> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<deniska> áóé
<deniska> хм, не детектит :3
<andrex> Äàíó?
<ubuntuhelp> andrex! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> усё пучком
<shenmue> стрранно обычно в опере утф8 по дефолту была
<Sergey_IT> а бас, сопрано? ;)
<shenmue> в utorrente на винде которе удобная фича есть. если ставишь что то на паузу то он качает всё равно но скорость 1 кб\с . поддерживает связь с пирами
<deniska> Странная фича
<deniska> Если я ставлю на паузу, я хочу чтоб интернет вообще не тратился
<shenmue> ну это ты лимита
<shenmue> а я анлимита . мне удобно
<shenmue> mdx образы вообще чем открыть?
<Sergey_IT> deniska, отключи сеть
<deniska> shenmue: Дело не в лимите
<deniska> а в том, что мне например не нужны лишние коннекты
<deniska> В общем софтварь делает не то что положено
<deniska> прямо как гуглохромы, которые начинают качать файл до того, как ты подтвердил
<shenmue> deniska на поиск и соеденение с пирами наверное больше трафика уйдет. а так шлет нулевой байт чисто для сессии
<deniska> shenmue: оно держит открытыми тцп коннекты
<shenmue>  utorrent вообще как то изменился. стал убогим и оброс кучей хлама
<shenmue> хм.. демонтулс свой же формат не понимает..
<Tmin10> Мне случайно никто про PPPoE не ответил?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/8068706#comment-8068797
<andrex> Tmin10: а чего там отвечать, раз настроил юзай, или чисти конфиги и настраивай нм, просто они не совместимы и глючат если оба настроены, либо у тебя нм глючит
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34492 - плохая новость
<Tmin10> что за нм?
<andrex> networkmanager или как его
<Tmin10> спасибо, попробую
<Tmin10> почитал форум, так вышло, т.к. настраивал не гуем, а через pppoeconf, но почему то через нм у меня вообще не соединяется, минуту 1 раз проработало и упало. Можно ли как то обнулить настройки, сделанные ppoeconf и настроить через нм?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: у nm есть неприятная бяка. Работает pppoe потом отваливается, из интерфейсов только lo остается. Помогает перезапуск nm
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну незнаю когда я юзал его то у меня всё нормально было
<andrex> единственное что не понравилось когда был в ппое то в локалку попасть не мог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, всего одно соединение одновременно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А через inerfaces+pppd реально и локалка и тырнет?
<andrex> ну у меня да
<[Raiden]> через что угодно я думаю реально. Если спросить провайдера чего нехватает.
<[Raiden]> бывает роутинг надо
<[Raiden]> прописать
<andrex> я вообще не вьезжаю как нм подключается к ппое если он вырубает сетевое подключение)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки сетевое ему не нужно, нужен физический коннект до другой стороны
<andrex> ну можно мопед в режим роутера перевести и будет и нет и сеть, правда если один комп сожрёт весь канал то у когото будет фига ппое в таких случаях лучше
<artus> а с каких пор роутеры умеюшие впн стали модемами? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если без мопеда. Просто шнурок от прова )
<andrex> я привел пример с adsl
<Tmin10> так, а какие строки в /etc/network/interfaces нужно закоментировать, чтобы опять включился нм?
<Tmin10> там вот что: http://paste.pro/5155497
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по идее первые 2 строчки с lo
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ага, закоменчиваем локалхост и все заработает?
<artus> сам придумал? )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. Оставить эти 2 строчки
<Tmin10> вроде как средний блок для pppoe
<Tmin10> нижний для eth0
<andrex> ыы, я питон сломал(
<artus> сносиш все окромя локалхоста и можеш allow-hotplug eth0 воткнуть , рулить будет нм
<artus> Tmin10, у тя роутер раздает ppp?
<Tmin10> провайдер
<Tmin10> у мя шнурок из стены, раньше был роутер, сейчас в комп воткнул
<artus> ну провайдер, у тя пояле прова роутер?
<andrex> а роутер есть?
<andrex> эт я перевёл...
<Tmin10> у мя нету
<Tmin10> у прова хз что там
<artus> куда дел? :D
<Tmin10> временно убрал
<Tmin10> раньше модем в локалку раздавал инет, всё норм было
<Tmin10> сейчас вот с pppoe мучаюсь)
<Tmin10> а перезагрузить всю сеть, чтобы конфиги перечитались мона без ребута?
<andrex> ну значит нет локалки и ненужно больше ничего акромя нета
<Tmin10> да, локалки нету
<Tmin10> а auto eth0 оставить в конфиге?
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/08/urban-terror-42-beta-released-for-linux.html
<[Raiden]> чего-то мне видео не нравятся. )
<andrex> мне тож, у них там обувь не дымится))
<[Raiden]> да ваще какая-то другая геометрия и какие-то людишки непонятыне.
<[Raiden]> ные*
<andrex> действия проходят на луне
<Tmin10> Ура, всё заработало через нм, спасибо вам!)
<[Raiden]> видимо я слишком привык к первому
<andrex> я вообще не люблю игры аля кс
<andrex> у них физика не реальная какаято черезчур
<Tmin10> что то тема с сетей сменилась быстро, ребутнутся тока успел...
<andrex> возможно я к армии привык)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У тебя там от керзачей дым шел? :)
<Tmin10> а нет ни у кого списка линуксовых user-agents?
<Tmin10> разных браузеров
<andrex> [Raiden]: на счёт дыма, в урбан на видео они скользят как польду, хотя там не лёд))
<[Raiden]> да, я понял. А мне нравится распрыжка и скольжение. И ваще , где написан очто игра должна реальность повторять? Этож скучно или даже жестоко в случае с фпс :)
<andrex> ну арма же к этому продвинулась очень даже, правда глюков в ней ужс сколько
<andrex> да и на то он симулятор
<deniska> урбан террор по крайней мере раньше был квакой с калашами (:
<deniska> Сейчас они вроде его усердно портят (в обоих смыслах этого слова) на какой-то принципиально новый проприетарный движок с графоном™
<[Raiden]> калаш там неплох, да. Был. А в новой что-то сомнительно и звуки ещё другие. Имхо надо было другое имя вешать ,а так получается что испортили.
<andrex> я вообще считаю что такие игры должны разрешатся только уравновешенным людям, и не ранее 18 лет, а то школота ща всякая возомняет себя рембо забывая что жизнь всего одна а сейвок нет)
<vladgobelen> Точно! Наиграются в тетрис, а потом стройки падают
<vladgobelen> Игры нужно выписывать душевно-больным - как наркотики смертельно-больным и никому другому.
<shenmue> а я играю в приключения котика =^.^=
<andrex> скорее не в тетрис а в майнкрафт
<shenmue> вспомнил что то как я вов335 скачал
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/wowscrnshot_080312_183857.jpg
<shenmue> проблема была в том что игра была в архиве при том что хард на 40 гигов
<vladgobelen> играй за растений
<vladgobelen> белковые уже не рулят
<vladgobelen> shenmue: И ты не смог распаковать))
<shenmue> конечно не смог =(
<shenmue> а как?
<andrex> меня радую те люди которые рахиватор в архив пихают
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Что как?)
<vladgobelen> andrex: Там не архиватор в архиве. Там размер около 25гб в архиве
<andrex> ну это не беда, купил вин по более)
<vladgobelen> это долго и лениво
<shenmue> игра 16 гигов в архиве + 16 гигов под временные файлы + 16 гигов под распокованую игру + ос + прочие фиговины не равно 40 гигам
<vladgobelen> сейчас уже игра - 25гб
<shenmue> вот так я разочаровался в вов впервые
<spellbinder> куясе, гама :)
<spellbinder> вов - вообще драг :)
<vladgobelen> spellbinder: оно того стоит.. Да и конкурентов нету.
<artus> @kick spellbinder свободен , проветрись
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/633329
<shenmue> vlf
<shenmue> мда... вот гироскоп и микрофон прям там нужны по самое нужное
<shenmue> а блютуфа нету...
<deniska> http://dx.com/p/c0709b-7-0-capacitive-touch-screen-android-4-0-tablet-pc-with-tf-camera-wi-fi-black-4gb-141727?item=125 ←
<deniska> таких планшетов как грязи (:
<Sergey_IT> и хорошо
<shenmue> deniska: ты себе рэспебэри взял?
<_d4vid> http://dx.com/p/tf-card-movie-player-virtual-private-theater-system-3d-glasses-blue-black-139201
<shenmue> хм.. всё же на лине звук лучше как то ...  тут слушать невозможно ><
<deniska> shenmue: нет, рспбери — уг
<deniska> протухшая архитектура и вообще оно тормозное
<deniska> и хрен закажешь
<deniska> http://dx.com/p/ak802-mini-android-4-0-network-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-usb-black-4gb-1gb-ddr-iii-143431 лучше что-нибудь типа этого
<AlexzAK> Всем привет, нужна помощь с багом https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/1015744
<AlexzAK> Суть такова: в конфиге /etc/inputrc в течении более 5ти лет закоментирована фича
<AlexzAK> В течении всего этого срока постят люди баги, и идеи на brainstorm'е
<AlexzAK> А комент остаётся на месте
<AlexzAK> Просьба: Протестируйте у себя и если согласны со мной, то отписывайтесь в баг репорт и отмечайте его как Affects Me
<AlexzAK> Ссылка там есть: "This bug affects you"
<[Raiden]> это не похоже на баг. и не вижу оснований для того, что бы гентушный дефолт был везде.
<AlexzAK> Это не "гентушный" дефолт, это фича
<[Raiden]> ну и вообще я меня zsh
<deniska> Что за фича?
<AlexzAK> фича очень удобная
<deniska> а
<deniska> нафик
<[Raiden]> в баше мног очег оест ьи можно настроить по разному.
<AlexzAK> пишешь в консоли $ ssh
<AlexzAK> И нажимая PageUp итерируешься по всем ssh коннектам
<deniska> есть же алиасы
<andrex> ну и не баг, кто хотит сам включит а кто не хотит забьёт
<deniska> по ним и башкомплишн дополняет
<AlexzAK> всю историю не переалиасишь, ssh для примера
<andrex> ну прям куча нороду пользует много разных ссш соединений
<AlexzAK> deniska: а если не ssh и длинные хитрые параметры и ключи у команды?
 * AlexzAK afk
<deniska> а если я не помню начало команды?
<andrex> )
<deniska> Давайте вообще какой-нибудь fish со свистоперделками поставим (:
<andrex> короче я держусь за своё мнение, по этому не буду ничего отмечать
<deniska> Есть гораздо более важные глюки (:
<deniska> Кстати
<andrex> да это и не глюк
<deniska> Можно как-нибудь отследить что сталось с моей идеей на брейнсторме?
<deniska> andrex: ну фичреквест
<andrex> угу
<andrex> может вообще удалить репорт))
<[Raiden]> рекомендую почитать и попробовать зш , в качестве интерактивного шелла, т.е. с которым вы будете работать. А скриптить можете для совместимости продолжать на баше.
<deniska> Опа
<deniska> Мою заявку закрыли и меня послали :3
<deniska> В отдельную дискуссионную группу (:
<deniska> Но что-то я как-то не понял куда меня послали.
<deniska> Если кратко, то я бы хотел, чтобы цвет дока юнити зависел не от цвета фона, а от цвета того что на экране
<shenmue> кто нибуть играл в третьих героев?
<deniska> А то когда рядом с серым еклипсом розовый док — это как-то раздражает.
<andrex> shenmue: у ская интересуйся он по героям спец:)
<[Raiden]> надо искать розовый эклипс.
<[Raiden]> с перламутровыми кнопками
<shenmue> скай в оффе... да и вопрос то простой
<[Raiden]> а ваще, берете кде с темой оксиген, ставите для гтк 2 и 3 тему оксиген. А потом в систем сеттингс выбераете нужные вам цвета
<[Raiden]> и всё смотрится единообразно
<shenmue> я так и знал что райден и тут выкрутится =)
<[Raiden]> а как же )
<deniska> Не, тут вся фича в том, чтобы док не выделялся на фоне приложения
<shenmue> хм... поместите грааль в городе... задача то ясна. а вот как это сделать нипонятно ><
<andrex> юзайте консоль и всё будет идинообразно и соблазнений каких либо насчёт панельку перекрасить небудет)
<shenmue> консолько тоже цветная
<andrex> ну дык можно и нецветной зделать
<shenmue> это не по фэншую
<andrex> всё у тебя по феншую должно быть...
<andrex> даже феншуй
<shenmue> вчера кстати скачал битву героев поиграть. до пяти утра затянула. очнулся когда светать начало. не буду я в нее больше играть
<openvoid> товарищи подскажите а в 12.04 альса или пульса?
<deniska> и то, и другое (:
<deniska> Но если ты пишешь приложение, лучше использовать pulseaudio, как универсальный интерфейс
<openvoid> тогда придется описать задачу :)
<openvoid> пытаюсь понять, в каком режиме находится общий звук 96 или 192 кгц и можно ли переключить в какой то один режим ручками?
<andrex> /etc/pulse/daemon.conf вроде тут efault-sample-rate = 192000 или что там тебе надо
<[Raiden]> кде 4.8х не могло мой самсунг открыт ьв режиме мтп, думало камера. Теперь открывает как надо в 4.9...
<[Raiden]> телефон
<[Raiden]> Хм, кажется я поторопился. Папки видно, файлов нет )
<openvoid> спасибо andrex
<deniska> [Raiden]: забей на mtp, проще ftp-сервак завести на устройстве
<deniska> айпады сейчас на абанте лучше некоторых ведроидов пашут (:
<[Raiden]> в моем ещё можно как съемный накопитель , но так не всё видно, только внешнюю флэшку
<[Raiden]> тоже вот вроде мелочи, а бесит.
<deniska> на китайпаде
<deniska> где /sdcard был всего 2 гб, а внешняя флешка монтировалась чёрти куда
<deniska> чтобы поиграть в быдлоигры от геймлофта, я пользовался mount (:
<openvoid> гм а есть возможность убрать альсу и оставить только пульсу?
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, нет.
<openvoid> ужо понял
<rekcuFniarB> Хотя, если пульс умеет выводить через OSS4, то можно.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-29
<go8765> здравствуйте, не запускается скайп, переполняя память. подскажите как лечить
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> Конвееры ждут завершения предудыщей программы до запуска следующей?
<NoOova> или обрабатывают данные построчно
<NoOova> т.е. "fgrep 'test' * -R | iconv -f cp1251 -t utf8" ждет окончания обработки грепа. можно ли чтобы сторки выводлись одна за другой в iconv ?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> ooo
<Scrimmer> вы только посмотрите кто пришел
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет)
<Scrimmer> де пропадал?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: инета не было
<tagezi> недельку.. вчера надоело ждать службу поддержки, настроил сам )
<tagezi> фины такие меееееееееееееееееедленные
<Scrimmer> ?)
<Scrimmer> а ты де щас? о_0
<tagezi> в финке
<Scrimmer> tagezi: э
<Scrimmer> плохой clementine
<Scrimmer> перемешивание дурацкое
<artus> он вааще стремный
<artus> и виснет
<Scrimmer> все время 1 и туже песню врубает
<Scrimmer> постоянно одни и теже песни
<artus> мертвую говядину бери, она рулит вроде как
<Scrimmer> э, приятного аппетита
<Scrimmer> дедбиф?
<artus> ну да
<Scrimmer> ну вот опять
<Scrimmer> мерзкий clementine
<tagezi>  Scrimmer, помоему климентин, один из самых лудших плееров
<tagezi> я ещё в юнити начал им пользоваться
<artus> tagezi, если б не его тараканы возможно
<artus> у меня он чето на скане 40 гигов музыки вешался намертво ((
<tagezi> artus: ну, и нафига тебе 40 гигов музыки? ты её хоть раз полностью прослушал? ))
<artus> не, снес нафиг :D
<SergeyIT> artus, от 40 гигов и сам повесишься (
<artus> tagezi, ну тама в если по хорошему то в лосс было не так тчоб и много, пару тройку дискографий да россыпью всякого
<tagezi> у него проблема когда он свои картинки формирует и играет одновременно.. наверное косяк с потоками гдето...
<artus> я ж не мепетришечки слушаю :D о 96 килобитах
<tagezi> а библиотеку он нормально просматривает и налету попракляет если нужно
<tagezi> ну флаки, да.. 600 метров ~час
<artus> ну дык а я тебе о чем )
<tagezi> ну у меня трабл небыло
<[Raiden]> аналог simple-scan котоырй в убунте поставляется с гном\юнити http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0729/h_1375101776_5330882_69b857e886.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты блютус пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<[Raiden]> для обмена с компом у меня ест ьвифи адаптер
<tagezi> ты наверное просто вредничаешь, ничего что пользую я ты не пользуешь )
<tagezi> у тебя всегда есть какоенить другое решение )
<[Raiden]> ирк порт 1 время юзал  с мобильником сименс
<[Raiden]> блютуз я в общем как-то пропустил
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если вифи адаптер есть в твоем компе, то можно из него точку доступа сделать
<[Raiden]> в теории из любого
<tagezi> а у меня новый телефон имеет блютус, но кеды ка-то его не очень понимают.. так что я забью наверное )
<[Raiden]> ну или из любого нового
<[Raiden]> мой тоже имеет , но зачем при наличии вифи - я не знаю )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а причем тут кеды?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну потому что это реально известный косяк кед
<tagezi> а так как у меня почемуто гтк+ тоже не пашут, то это реально косяк
<SergeyIT> раньше пользовал, работало
<tagezi> в кедах?
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> в г2 еще
<[Raiden]> сначала неплохо бы узнать в чем причина. А то ты начинаешь напоминать артуса, который не глядя в логи уже знает что впричина в кде.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> причина в кедах, и так все понятно :)
<[Raiden]> как у того чела с флэшкой...
<tagezi> http://kubuntu.ru/node/3021
<[Raiden]>  /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf вообще никаким боком не часть кде. Да и сам сабж намекает что у чела не работало и до кде4.
<tagezi> ну значит у меня дрова криво встали
<[Raiden]> ну вот теперь можно начинать решать проблему. КАкой адаптер?
<mdma> на работе Хромиум зависает все чаще и чаще
<mdma> последовательно прибиваю сначала все расширения, затем все вкладки в его диспетчере, не помогает, только перезапуск всего хромиума
<mdma> а как же хваленое - одна вкладка - 1 процесс... толку то
<andrex> выкинь его, никто не хвалил что это круто)
<mdma> хм, на других компах он у меня так жестко не зависал
<mdma> просто в очередной раз возник вопрос, толку от их принципа, если он никак не помогает в случае подвисания
<[Raiden]> зато он быстрее чем  фф и все элементы спрятали под 1 кнопку :)
<[Raiden]> так что терпи, мода требует
<artus> mdma, а не пробовал его в режиме процес-вкладка запускать ? :)
<andrex> ладн пошел ставить 10й ишак говорят он быстрее ърома)
<andrex> х
<mdma> угу на линуксе особенно )
<mdma> щас добавлю майкрософтовские репозитории и себе тоже поставлю
<andrex> хром впринципе неплох, если выкинуть все мз него, особенно хангалу это, когда работает проц надрывается просто)
<andrex> у
<mdma> что есть хангала?
<andrex> да гугля чат
<mdma> сразу про хенгаутс подумал, но решил что маловаероятно
<Michael72> У меня странная ситуация с /dev/null - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925630
<Michael72> Это является причиной сбоя в работе dictd
<artus> нафига для дикт девнул?
<Michael72> Не знаю
<artus> а с чего ты взял что именно он причина сбоя?
<Michael72> Но если делаю sudo chmod a+wr /dev/null - это решает проблему, но только до перегрузки компьютера
<artus> да и chmod 755 на него никто не отменял )
<artus> ну засунь в рцлокал чмодилку, проблема чтоль :)
<artus> накрайняк засунь в диалаут дикт, хуже ему от этого не станет
<Michael72> а как dictd туда поместить?
<Michael72> это для меня что-то неизвестное
<Michael72> Себя то я могу, но это же не пользователь
<artus> man addgroup
<artus> а от кого он у тебя демоном то стартует?
<go8765>  здравствуйте, не запускается скайп, переполняя память. подскажите как лечить
<Michael72> Научился. Поместил dictd в группу dialout
<artus> Michael72, ну на группу там ридврайт так что проблем быть не должно теперь
<Michael72> go8765, надо ставить с репозиториев
<go8765> Michael72: из родных? или из сторонних?
<Michael72> родных
<go8765> Michael72:  ??ставил отсюда-   sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring partner' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list"
<[Raiden]> go8765: а мог бы просто мышкой в источники зайти и поставить галку партнерского репа.
<Michael72> go8765, попробуй запустить так: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype "$@"
<[Raiden]> в прочем без разницы
<[Raiden]> Michael72: внеси пользователя от которого работает прогармма в группу dialout
<[Raiden]> самое простое решение
<Michael72> или глянь содержимое файла /usr/bin/skype по команде: cat /usr/bin/skype
<Michael72> [Raiden], я кажется это уже сделал
<[Raiden]> тогда кажется вопрос решен )
<Michael72> go8765, /usr/bin/skype бинарный файл или скрипт?
<Michael72> go8765, культурнее выяснить этот вопрос так: file /usr/bin/skype
<go8765> Michael72: /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xe7a4372f77f31bca55d7b0e26422b8901d916e51, stripped
<Michael72> go8765, env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype "$@" <== помогает?
<go8765> Michael72: нет
<Michael72> go8765, http://kubuntu.ru/node/11275
<go8765> Michael72: сделал, непомогло(
<Michael72> go8765, у тебя такая ошибка: "Ошибка сегментирования (сделан дамп памяти)"?
<go8765> нет
<Michael72> Тогда это что-то другое
<go8765> просто тупо переполнение памяти начинается
<go8765> причём даже когда скайп удалён, команда его запуска вызывает такой же процесс переполненя
<go8765> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/13/0729/h_1375113516_3601959_79a6a5adbb.png
<go8765> ь
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> 1. как называется процесс коотырй запускается после удаления скайпа?
<andrex> это вирус :D
<go8765> *это был старый выхлоп cat /usr/bin/skype
<[Raiden]> а потом подумаем что делать в пункте два
<Michael72> go8765: а какая версия скайпа?
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу , команда ег озапуска после удаления )
<go8765> [Raiden]: незнаю. htop его тупо не видит, а коньки показывают, что  что-то начинает жрать память, потом свап
<[Raiden]> go8765: набери which skype
<[Raiden]> что пишет?
<go8765> /home/user/bin/skype
<andrex> эээ
<andrex> чего это он тама забыл)
<[Raiden]> go8765: вот удали это
<[Raiden]> или перемести
<[Raiden]> или запускай с указанием пути /usr/bin/skype
<Michael72> go8765: или сделай: file /home/user/bin/skype
<Michael72> интересно это скрипт или тоже бинарный
<go8765> /bin/sh -c "PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 skype"
<go8765> это его содержание
<go8765> я его переименую и переустановлю скайп
<artus> и нафига этот изврат?
<go8765> *скрипт походу
<go8765> ненаю))
<artus> оригинально :) а кто знает?
<go8765> *непомню)
<artus> синька зло :D
<go8765> о да!
<go8765> я недавно с этим плотно столкнулся, только не в своём лице))
<Michael72> раньше /usr/bin/skype тоже был скриптом, а сейчас у меня уже бинарный и нормально работает
<Michael72> у меня 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<go8765> щя посмотрим, я всё переустановлю и должно заработать...
<go8765> после переустановки пишет:
<go8765> $ skype
<go8765> bash: /home/user/bin/skype: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> go8765, терминал перезапусти, ага ))
<Michael72> кстати, если надо, могу помочь в настройке firefox'а, чтобы он по ссылке с протоколом skype: запускал бы skype
<[Raiden]> rehash набери или консоль переоткрой
<[Raiden]> ну или путь пиши )
<go8765> в рот мне ноги. заработало
<go8765> спасибо))
<go8765> Michael72: чего это?
<[Raiden]> go8765: если бы ты не сказал что запускается после удаления, то ничего бы не вышло. Хороший вопрос -часть ответа.
<[Raiden]> )
<Michael72> go8765: легче на примерах пояснить. Зайди по ссылке: http://liberalparty.ru/scast/
<Michael72> Попробуй выбрать любую конференцию
<Michael72> вопрос: заходит?
<go8765> Michael72: а зачем оно надо? :))
<Michael72> ясно
<go8765> єто типа, новый виток в развитии конференций ирс))
<Michael72> бывают на сайтах ссылка для дозвона по скайпу. Пользователи Windows обычно без труда имеют возможность сразу по ссылке выполнить дозвон...
<artus> а толку то :D
<go8765_off> не. я таким не пользуюсь
<artus> Michael72, за это денех дают? :D
<Michael72> Но при желании этого можно добиться и в Linux
<go8765_off> мне скайп нужен вообще для бабушки больше всего))
<Michael72> artus: просто, если речь про конференции, то весьма интересно
<[Raiden]> у меня в скайпе тоже 2 чела только
<artus> ммм, конференции надо делать на площадках для конференций, так чтоб в браузерке оно тебе жило, а не извращатцо со скайпами
<artus> Michael72, и да, каакая там ограничивалка на аудиоконфу в скайпе для не према ?
<artus> а без аудио - скайп нафиг ненужен для конференций, жабира заглаза, хангаут - заглаза, остального тоже заглаза )
<Michael72> ограничитель 25 человек вроде
<artus> обломись, 5 :)
<artus> дальше ток за бабки вещать
<Michael72> не не
<Michael72> ты не вкурсе
<artus> или эт ток видео касаетцо?
<Michael72> видео вообще я не вижу
<Michael72> но это не мешает присутствовать в такой конфе
<Michael72> т.е. все видят, а ты нет
<artus> не, для конфы хангаут всяку удобнее
<Michael72> это же от народа зависит. Если твои знакомые все тусуются в скайпе, то что будешь всех тащить на другое приложение?
<tagezi> ура, у меня есть блютус )
<[Raiden]> просто удалил кде?
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> не, я доканал, но откед такого западла я не ожидал
<[Raiden]> так дело было  в чем-то от кде?
<[Raiden]> или ты решил унести секрет...
<tagezi> пришлось в строку лесть что бы просто включить вайфай
<tagezi> блютус
<tagezi> rfkill пользовать, без него не включить блютус
<tagezi> тупо как-то..
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<[Raiden]> а я точку доступа поднимаю и отключаю скриптом, включая эту програмку. Не осилил как это делат ьв НМ )
<tagezi> а кды при этом говорят что у меня тупо нет блютуса, вместо того что бы поставить Soft blocked: no на блютусе
<[Raiden]> ты немного заелся. Посиди с месяц в юнити\гноме. Тебе придется использовать консол ьпросто что бы гуи донастроить ) Хотя это конечн оне отменяет недописанность кде. И если можеш ьписани багрепорт.
<artus> аххахааа, у рейдена батхерт :D
<tagezi> а чо ровняться на худшее, они же написали настраивалку для блютуса, моглибы и это дописать, а то полуписаная фигня
<tagezi> мсдос бы ещё привёл в пример
<artus> tagezi, ты чего, гнать на кеды ток мне позволено, я же пропащий человек, ты то чего ересь разводиш :D
<artus> если в кедах чето не работает значит это или ненадо или иди настроки гуи крути и не отвлекайся от процеса гуикручения :D
<tagezi> artus: кстати, дебиан поченил образы?
<artus> а понятия не имею, не смотрел
<tagezi> лан, сам скачаю, гляну
<artus> ставь стейбл и не заморачивайся ) накрайняк его апнеш
<tagezi> artus: а ты FreeBSD kernel не пробовал?
<artus> нееее, нафиг надо
<tagezi> а чо?
<tagezi> падумаешь ядро другое )
<artus> а смысл?
<tagezi> поэксперементировать )
<artus> чето как то мне занятцо чтоль нечем? ))
<tagezi> ну, виртуалка не плачет, можно и попробовать.. я же не говорю что на живую ставить )
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное могли бы дописать, если будут знать о проблеме.  Может оказаться что рфкилл вырубает блютуз  конкретно в убунте )
<tagezi> как называеться пакет выпрямляющий руки? )
<tagezi> чото у меня сегодня всё криво как-то
<[Raiden]> нужен какой-нибудь ресурс коотрый будет напбирать топ 100 пользователских проблем
<[Raiden]> и что бы они станвоились первоочередными  для любого кто пишет опенсорс )
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<[Raiden]> придумалось
<tagezi> первоочередными всёравно будет только то что чел сам для себч решит
<tagezi> ворумом убунты дофига разрабов пользуються, а воз по ныне там
<tagezi> паду я спатеньки )
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Scrimmer> споке
<[Raiden]> с убунтой во многом воз там, что каноникал особо ничег оне писала до юнити, а теперь занята юнити - фактичеки поплняет венигрет из де )
<[Raiden]> слово потому пропустил
<SergeyIT> ничего, на кути перепишут, может что и получится
<SergeyIT> а гтк потихоньку умрет
<artus> SergeyIT, хватит вещества принимать) с какого перепугу гтк умрет? вы гном похоронить все никак не можете :D
<SergeyIT> у него уже огония
<artus> дододооо
<artus> уже второй год огонизирует , ахха
<SergeyIT> уже не горит, а тлеет.. а это надолго
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-30
<Michael72> Как послать AT-команду на 3G-модем ZTE AC2726?
<Michael72> Запустил от суперпользователя программу minicom -s
<Michael72> Выбрал строку "Настройка последовательного порта"
<Michael72> В строке: "А - Последовательный порт: " написал /dev/ttyUSB0
<Michael72> В строке: "B - Размещение lock-файла" ничего не указал, остальное оставил по умолчанию
<Michael72> Выбрал строку "Модем и дозвон"
<Michael72> В строке: "A - Строка инициализации" ввёл: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<Michael72> вышел из режима конфигурации. Отклика от модема нет. На Crtl-Z M (инициализация) ничего в терминале не появляется
<Michael72> Статусная строка: http://susepaste.org/60475542
<Michael72> или надо разорвать текущее соединение сперва?
<tagezi> всем утра )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/29/kde-plasma-desktop-411s-new-task-manager
<_d4vid> ky..
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> классно, плазма переписана на qml
<Michael72> Кто-нибудь пользуется расширением для Firefox "JSLib" - http://jslib.mozdev.org/?
<tagezi> нет
<andrex> кто нибудь пользунтся фф?)
<tagezi> райден пользуется
<andrex> и все?
<tagezi> не, ещё кто-то переодически стонит что хром тяжолый, и он жить не может чтобы 100500 вкладок открытыми не держать )
<Michael72> Для начала хотелось бы узнать в 13.04 какая сейчас версия у Firefox?
<andrex> 23 или ниже
<Michael72> У меня: Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch), Release: 13.10. Сейчас firefox установлен 23.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1
<Michael72> Хочу понять из-за чего перестало работать расширение "JSLib"? Может версия Firefox изменилась?
<Michael72> Хотя работало на 12.10. Поэтому было бы пожалуй логичнее выяснить какая там версия у меня была
<[Raiden]> Michael72: у меня 22. 23 ещё не вышла.
<[Raiden]> в 13.10 всегда будет много development branch
<[Raiden]> пока не релизнится
<Michael72> Похоже что из-за версии Firefox это случилось. В таком случае куда логичнее писать рапорт о баге? разработчикам расширения или Firefox'а?
<[Raiden]> не можеш ьвыбрать какое яблоко съесть - скушай оба.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам ты утричко.. да же у андрекса ещё ночь
<andrex> 3 утра)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да он ваще нисчем определиться не может, поставил себе кучу всего что только смог нажать
<Scrimmer> вы какие то странные
<tagezi> Scrimmer: когда встал тогда и утро? )
<Scrimmer> приятного аппетита
<Scrimmer> да встал я в 8 утра...
<tagezi> andrex: в английском 2 часа утра тоже есть, но это как-то не естественно )
<andrex> естественно
<Scrimmer> andrex: пажи, как это у тебя 3 часа?
<Scrimmer> у нас же разница в 7 часов, а не 5
<andrex> ночь это с 12 до 1259
<tagezi> одна тысяча двусот пятидесяти девяти? о_О
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а у тебя сейчас сколько?
<Scrimmer> 21-07-44
<Scrimmer> 47
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела то ?
<Scrimmer> как в финке?
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0730/h_1375207790_7548478_476f3329d6.png
<tagezi> Scrimmer: дела нормально, в финке фигово
<Scrimmer> ? :D
<tagezi> они злосно пользуются тем что они тебя не понимают
<tagezi> ну, всмысле меня
<andrex> всмысле ты их?
<Scrimmer> всмысле, что?
<Scrimmer> я так и неп онял
<tagezi> не, они меня.. потому что если бы они меня понимали, я бы им вставил как следует
<tagezi> а так они отмазываются что не понимают меня и не хотят ничего нормально делать
<tagezi> вчера пытались доказать, что прошлые привики у моей собаки в евросаюзе не действительны
<tagezi> сегодня на техосмотре машины сказали что я им должен привести паспорт соответствия СО2, хотя их просят только его замерить
<tagezi> а когда узнали что у меня его нет, сказали что мне проще продать машину, купить новую и тогда к ним приходить
<tagezi> вот я их понимаю - они работать не хотят, а они меня нет - я их всёравно забадаю, я из рашки )
<Scrimmer> а потом про русских всякие или анекдоты пишут
<Scrimmer> или бяки
<tagezi> да пусть пишут что хотят.. они реально работать не хотят.. я как замерять СО2 в колледже учил, им сертификат сообветсвия для этого ненужен, а нормы евро5 им и так извесны
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а у вас что солнце село уже?
<Scrimmer> ну как бы с час уже
<Scrimmer> у нас сеня вообще жарень
<Scrimmer> на улицу вышел, 5 минут постоял - как будто в море искупался
<tagezi> Scrimmer: чем быстрее двигаешься тем больше тебя обдувает ветерком )
<Scrimmer> да, в жару бегать по улице самое то
<Scrimmer> хотя
<Scrimmer> не
<tagezi> Scrimmer: просто у нас время одинаковое, а у тебя уже ноч..
<Scrimmer> да, и ведь мы так близко друг к другу
<tagezi> да я ваще не привычен что летом ночью может быть темно, не понимаю как можно спать.. страшноже )
<Scrimmer> хочу на заочку
<tagezi> госпадя.. да иди ты на заочку
<Scrimmer> мама вредня
<tagezi> а ты сестру проси )
<Scrimmer> сестра за
<Scrimmer> но ремнём получу от мамы xD
<tagezi> тазик на попу )
<tagezi> andrex: если ты безопасник, то почему ночьюне спишь?
<tagezi> наверное служебки пишет )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: всмысле не привычен?
<Scrimmer> ты де жил ?
<tagezi> в Питере, у нас ночью день, если облаков нет, то читать без света можно
<Scrimmer> о_0 ???
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что?
<andrex> tagezi, нчью безопасней)
<Scrimmer> все быдло дома спит
<Scrimmer> никого не трогают
<Scrimmer> телефоны только днём отжимают :)
<SergeyIT> вечера-утра-ночи-дня
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: доров
<SergeyIT> усе спят
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: но ты же не спишь
<Scrimmer> и andrex не спит
<SergeyIT> ему положено - он дневальный
<Scrimmer> а ты че не спишь? детское время давно кончилось
<Scrimmer> :3
<SergeyIT> жаль, что кончилось (
<AlexGluck> Всем привет, вопрос: при открытии корневой папки появляется окно, как сделать аналогичное окно со своим текстом?
<AlexGluck> Всем привет, вопрос: при открытии корневой папки появляется окно запроса пароля рут, как сделать аналогичное окно со своим текстом?
<andrex> выучить qt и делать
<AlexGluck> блин:(
<AlexGluck> простое окно с текстом и таймером 2 кнопки и всё:(
<AlexGluck> и ради этого qt учить:(
<andrex> notify-osd есть тока оно уведомения показывает
<AlexGluck> notify не получается в xubuntu по центру экрана показать окно
<AlexGluck> а так я сначало его рассматривал
<andrex> а xubuntu тогда учи gtk)
<AlexGluck> добрый ты
<AlexGluck> ради одного окна учить всё
<AlexGluck> я не враг пока себе
<AlexGluck> notify не воспринимает параметр -hint как исправить
<AlexGluck> andrex, zenity вот решение моего вопроса:)
<AlexGluck> why?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-31
<tagezi> утра
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<Alagos> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> Привет, канал, кирилицу видно?
<andrex> да
<andrex> гу и ладненько)
<andrex> н
<tagezi> ) чо кричал? чо хотел? )
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Alagos> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<andrex> !askthebot > Alagos
<andrex> да надоел
<tagezi> ло
<tagezi> л
<andrex> оло
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты сегодня опаздываешь всё )
<andrex> я просто седня спокойный такой весь как удав)
 * andrex запнул канистру валерьянки под стол
<tagezi> ты его сразу в бан, как только зайдёт, и в причины, домогательство бота )
<andrex> зачем так жестоко)
<Scrimmer> доров
<tagezi> думаешь, просто престрелить?
<[Raiden]> У федорщиков какие-то фризы в гном3
<blaze> маловато тут стало публики
<[Raiden]> ограничение на ник + перебанили всех. Других причин я не знаю. Если только не помогали.
<[Raiden]> или может просто в экс ссср загибается ирц.
<[Raiden]> На итальянском канале столько же или больше, а количество носителей языка вроде поменьше )
<[Raiden]> случайно тужа заглядывал...
<blaze> вот на gentoo-pl только прибавляется, там под сотню уже
<[Raiden]> blaze: Грамотный пиар и управление нужно ) Я иногда не успевал ответить на вопрос, как человека уже артус побанил )  Я потом тоже сюда не зашел :)
<[Raiden]> бы
<blaze> :)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], сам как будто не банишь?
<[Raiden]> blaze: Ваще сама каноникал тоже не слабо виновата. Многие  не смогли воспринять юнити, но и на что-от другое самостоятельно не готовы были перейти.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Бывает, тех кто начинает обсуждать посетитетей например.
<[Raiden]> ... и в итоге пошли прыгать по дистрам , кто в поисках гнома, кто в поисках замены )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это от общей комп неграмотности
<[Raiden]> Это от того, что у нас всегда не как у юлюдей. Вот например, с какого перепугу артус оп на канале убунты, если он даже не использует её.
<SergeyIT> а в чем проблема то? Я тут человеку по питону помогал, а я его и не знаю )
<[Raiden]> Я уже не говорю про правила, которые должны быть более относительными, что бы тут кто-то был )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну если нету никаких проблем, тогда и не очем говорить )
<[Raiden]> возможно проще будет поучить польский.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а почему польский?
<SergeyIT> может французский - у них там народу много
<[Raiden]> патамучта , блин , польский выше был примером.
<tagezi> помоему, после того как Юнити стало основным декстопом, народу у убунты только прибавилось
<SergeyIT> убавилось на ru, а на fr и en не изменилось
<tagezi> да и на ру не убавилось.. в ирке убавилось, но это потому что все в контактике время убивают
<SergeyIT> в ирке вообще вопросов нет
<tagezi> прикол.. тут в Лаппееранте все бегают, вечером, днём, утром.. короче бегающего народу ваще немерено.. мы спрашиваем почему так много бегает, нам ответили, что им скучно
<tagezi> им скучно, и они от этого бегают..
<blaze> ну алкоголь дорогой, вот и бегают
<tagezi> интернет кстати тут офигенный 100 мб/с... фильмы мгновенно гручит )
<[Raiden]> Вы были хоть раз на английском канале? Там либо скажут что не туда пишешь, либо помогут.
<[Raiden]> А тут, а почему ты сюда пришел и бан )
<tagezi> на английском можно схлопатать бан за то что молчишь
<blaze> ну это маразм
<SergeyIT> там народу много
<tagezi> у нас тоже много.. вчера и позовчера до 34 доходило.. и все молчали
<[Raiden]> Это вполне нормально, если есть какие-то пробелмы или ограничения сети.
<[Raiden]> тут вот тоже из 32 пишет 10, и что толку что они тут есть )
<SergeyIT> некоторых ни разу не слышал, Антомад к примеру
<tagezi> он забыл куда компьютер положил )
<blaze> [Raiden]: а куда старые логи пропали?
<blaze> я так понимаю их отдали на откуп в локо и никто не озаботился их копированием
<tagezi> блин, дождб льёт как из ведра, а они толпами бегают тут о_О
<[Raiden]> А я не в курсе. У меня оп вообще чиста случайно. Я не занимаюсь каким-либо управлением. )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поделись дождичком
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0731/h_1375287569_9612790_6aba7fa302.png
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я думаю он вам не нужен, у вас и так больше )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, нас игнорирует http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну може завтра дойдёт )
<[Raiden]> http://www.xakep.ru/post/61005/default.asp
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а как они перехватывают трафик?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<tagezi> и ещё, а зачемим эта программа, когда все оращения по адресам проходят через днс-сервера?
<tagezi> и ещё.. а если у меня нет почтового адреса, меня что в интернете незя найти? =D
<[Raiden]> все вопросы к Сноудену
<tagezi> бред какой-то
<[Raiden]> Это по идее была не система поиска, а система учета того что пишут.
<[Raiden]> а.. нет, я не читал )
<[Raiden]> Возможно для другого вида поиска есть другие системы.
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати целых 3 емыла ) И крайне тяжело где-либо писать не прояйдя регистрацию с емылом.
<andrex> да кстати
<[Raiden]> так что хотя бы 1 адрес есть у всех кто что-либо несёт на просторах инета
<andrex> у мня спец мыло для такой фигни
<andrex> а то иногда ещё и спам всякий оттуда летит)
<andrex> заговнючили тырнет вот и усе)
<Michael72> в чём смысл бета-версии?
<tagezi> в том что бы ты спросил
<tagezi> Michael72: как людям ещё сказать, что работает но не очень?
<[Raiden]> Michael72: сходи почитай в чем смысл бета-тестирования
<[Raiden]> )
<Michael72> как я понимаю смысл бета-версии, он состоит в том, чтобы выявить неполадки и исправить их перед выходом стабильного релиза. Правильно?
<tagezi> некоторые ещё делают версии не кратные единицам, тоже самое.. типа я сделал, но не доконца
<[Raiden]> Michael72: да
<[Raiden]> Michael72: в закрытых продуктах не редко такой препродажынй тестинг является закрытым или открытым для части людей. Наверное что бы не формировать плохие ассоциации )
<Michael72> Тогда такой вопрос. У меня бета-версия Firefox. Если расширение перестаёт работать в связи с  тем, что имел место переход на самую последнюю версию бета. Как  правильно поступать в этом случае? Куда сообщать о неполадке?
<[Raiden]> Хотя конкретно мс в последнее время устраивает открытый тестинг винды и бесплатный
<rekcuFniarB> Под Линукс всё альфа. Даже если это нигде не указано.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нет.. некоторые компании выпускают бету просто так, для пиару, а тестируют у них по професиональные тестировщики
<tagezi> Michael72: тебе вчера сказали ведь, напиши обоим
<[Raiden]> Michael72: я не в курсе.  Я думаю ты просто установил бету нашего дистра и теперь хочешь что бы все решали твои вопросы. А она создана для тех кто является разработчиком и не задаёт таки вопросов )
<tagezi> Michael72: проблема моет быть и там и там
<[Raiden]> Michael72: расширения вообще создаются много кем и в разное время. Может  кто-то вообще не будет париться с выпуском расширения до релиза фф.
<Michael72> почему тогда на первой же странице при запуске Firefox предлагается загрузка новой бета-версии?
<[Raiden]> И опять же это надо решать на ресурсах фф или с автором расширения
<[Raiden]> а мы тут непричем.
<tagezi> а мне каждый день предлагают отправить на неизвесный банковский счет 10 баксов
<tagezi> непонятно зачем )
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное они ищут бесплатных тестеров )
<tagezi> у меня кстати фф ничего не предлогает
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Неопнятно только причем тут наш канал.
<Michael72> я сделал баг-репорт разработчику расширения. С этим легче. А как тоже самое сделать разработчика Firefox? Вот это не могу понять
<[Raiden]> Michael72: возможно тебе сюда https://bugzilla.mozilla-russia.org/
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<Michael72> я не выдвигаю претензии. Просто ищу помощи. Вроде понимаю, что в этом то и смысл бета-версии, чтобы баг всплыл и о нём сообщили. А вот реально куда сообщать то?
<[Raiden]> а мы выдвигаем, т.к. тут не саппорт по фф.
<Michael72> ну может кто-то тоже заморачивался таким желанием - дать знать об найденной неполадке
<Michael72> Вот к примеру в 13.10 пользователи GoldenDict будут приятно удивлены новыми возможностями этой программной оболочки. А мне приятно осознавать, что я знаю этого человека, благодаря кому это произойдёт...
<[Raiden]> Если знаешь английский, то есть канал #ubuntu+1 , но думаю и там тебя пошлют с фф.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты добрый, на горизонте тучи появились )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, у меня тесть любит foreca, говорит что часто попадают
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я только радарам и спутнику доверяю... и народным приметам
<tagezi> SergeyIT: женшина с пустым ведром по утру - весь день на смарку? =)
<SergeyIT> ))
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117986073065899301244/posts/WfmuLKdVTGP
<Michael72> Мне сказали что-то по-английски: Michael72: report it to the developer of the add-on.
<Michael72> Это типа послали уже куда-то?
<[Raiden]> Michael72: типа да
<[Raiden]> туда же куда и мы
<tagezi> Michael72: http://goo.gl/mfwvQt не?
<Michael72> Я так понял. что это ответ подразумевает, что разработчикам Firefox рапортовать не стоит.
<tagezi> Michael72: слушай, те сколько лет?
<artus> Michael72, те еще ссылку на гуглотранслятор и на адрес книжного где есть словари не дали?
<Michael72> надеюсь, что вопрос риторический. Чувствую мне пора удалиться. А то мне кажется какое-то раздражение произошло...
<tagezi> artus: я уже дал )
<artus> Michael72, вопрос самый что ни на есть практический))
<artus> ээх, двоешник )
<tagezi> он реально както тугодумит
<artus> блин, нафига ему дикт и словари вааще, если он нифига ими пользоватцо не умеет и они ему по ходу не помогают ниразу)
<tagezi> ну, может ему 3 года и он реально вундеркинд )
<tagezi> а ты тут на него гонишь )
<artus> 20:59:55|   Michael72 | [20:05:15] Вот к примеру в 13.10 пользователи GoldenDict будут приятно удивлены ... что пользователи годлендикт не умеют им пользоватцо вааащеее
<artus> :D
<tagezi> ну, я им например пользовался и приятно удевлён, что можно пользоваться мультитраном )
<tagezi> всмысле веб-словарём через броузер )
<artus> а нафига тебе вааще словари если ты тупо не можеш понять что тя просят писать разрабу аддона , даже я без знания языка и словаря понимаю :D
<tagezi> да не.. он реально тугадум какой-то.. такие вопросы задаёт странные
<andrex> все баним его нафиг, чтоб вопросов больше странных небыло)
<artus> да пусть живет
<artus> andrex, каакой ты кровожадный :D
<andrex> мяса кровищи, да побольше!!!
<tagezi> Panorama Stitching, кстати, классная штука
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> может кому пригодится, у меня с вмваре плейером такая же проблема
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231876/vmware-cant-find-linux-headers-path
<[Raiden]> чего-то оно у меня не воркает в 13.04, в прошлой без проблем завелось. На моем железе только там можно вин8 погонять
<tagezi> а вб вин8 не пашет?
<andrex> пашет
<[Raiden]> в моем проце нету виртуализации, а вб не научился это эмулировать
<andrex> vmp легче чем vbox
<tagezi> эм.. а причем тут проц и виртуализация?
<andrex> wmp
<andrex> )
<tagezi> виртуализация была ещё на 86 в полный рост
<[Raiden]> кажется нашел решение. http://oldpapyrus.wordpress.com/2013/02/19/vmware-player-5-0-1-on-ubuntu-13-04-kernel-3-8-0/
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101181624470787009689/posts/EJgTi1ddccP
<[Raiden]> tagezi: вин8 не виртуалится если в проце нет интел вт или аналога от амд
<[Raiden]> а вмваре умеет это эмулить
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109455049362268689579/posts/LSfvApHXAXv
<tagezi> жесть, школьников учать питонить ((( теперь убедт дофига быдлокода в сети
<[Raiden]> гтк\гном предлагают расширяться на жс ,  кумл по сути вариация жс. Зачем учить питон?
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно не мешает никто
<UNIm95> Народ помогите. есть коды заголовков ip пакета. через что их можно просмотреть?
<artus> через глаза
<tagezi> а нафига их смотреть?
<UNIm95> artus: а с переводом их из хексов в десятичный вид? надо ip адреса достать
<[Raiden]> завелось с патчем по линку выше http://itmages.ru/image/view/1145992/787924b0
<SergeyIT> RFC
<tagezi> 6737 не прочитаных новостей? о_О
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: ты про rfc для протокола ip?
<tagezi> ты в свободное от работы время подписываешься на новости? )
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, да
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> с тройкой окон вин8 скушало 500мб рам. В общем-то ок. и наверное баян, за год все пересмотрели кто хотел )
<[Raiden]> я правда 32бит версию смотрю
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, шутишь (, хуже изучения rfc только изучение китайского
<artus> SergeyIT, а моск агонизирует когда rfc на китайском изучаеш )
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  ты не прав. там все лучше чем в вики написано.
<UNIm95>  artus: жжош!
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, конечно лучше, но иногда, чтобы прогу написать, перекопаешь кучу рфс, там же ссылки сплошные друг на друга
<tagezi> ладно, ночи всем
<[Raiden]> http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/no-more-unknown-icons/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-01
<andrex> !debug
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь в отладке программ Вы можете найти на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<andrex> !ProgramCrash is <reply> Установка отладочных пакетов тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<tarokinoe> из-за чего слетает маршрут по умолчанию в линуксе?  ip route show: default dev ppp102  scope link
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> artus, тыкуды это убегал :D
<artus> а это по ходу на площадке с серваком тырнет пропал :)
<andrex> второй проведи)
<andrex> бесперебойник интернета)
<artus> ну эт немного не мои проблемы , там разберутцо :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37561
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> странный тест
<tagezi> вообще, тесты странная штука
<Scrimmer> утречко
<tagezi> Scrimmer: верек уж скоро )
<Scrimmer> 13-00 всего
<tagezi> вечерок*
<Scrimmer> это у andrexa вечерок уже
<artus> игровые приложения во фре это да, сильно
<tagezi> а чо они дебиановскую зборку не пощупали? )
<artus> деб не забашлял :D
<tagezi> тестить так тести..
<go8765> помогите пожалуйста разобраться с командой dd . что значит выхлоп от проверки на бэды (dd  if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1M) 31720+0 records in 31719+0 records out 33259782144 bytes (33GB) copied, 312.567 s, 106 MB/s
<artus> проверять буды через дд немение сильно
<[Raiden]> для порверки на беды существует команда badbocks
<[Raiden]> И уж если проверять хдд с помощью дд, то бс надо делать 512 или 4кб - смотря какой хдд.
<[Raiden]> 512байт*
<[Raiden]> go8765: так ты только последовательное чтение проверил блоками по 1мб. Имхо )
<[Raiden]> это в своём роде кривой тест на скорость
<tagezi> это было спасибо )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> чет го все больше наркоманит
<go8765> наверное тут тогда опечатка - http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox/useful-commands
<go8765> bs=1k
<go8765> # dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null bs=1m                   # Проверить на наличие бэд блоков
<[Raiden]> Не все админы одинаково полезны
<[Raiden]> go8765: но в теории у тебя всё прочиталось с помощью дд, иначе бы он писать о непрочитанном блоке в процессе работы.
<SergeyIT> go8765, можно и просмотром фильмов проверять не бэд блоки
<artus> go8765, это конечно может тебе дать понимание о наличии беда. но так сказать поверхносное , бедблокс тебе чем не угодил?
<artus> да и судя по выхлопу бедов нет )
<[Raiden]> go8765: вот только блоки на хдд не 1мб размером и одно чтение не очень высокий показатель сохранности блока. В общем админу 3 с минусом )
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<go8765> что значит - 33259782144 bytes (33GB) copied, 312.567 s, 106 MB/s ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: просто статистика копирования. Сколько байт иза сколько времени и скорость
<[Raiden]> go8765: это команда для копирования точного, не для проверки.
<[Raiden]> или не очень точного , учитывая такие большие блоки )
<[Raiden]> go8765: все современные хдд вообще, сами ремапят беды. Соотв можно не проверять, а смотреть ремапы в смарте.
<[Raiden]> вот если они есть и продолжают расти, тогда есть повод беспокоиться
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не беспокоиться, а покупать новое железо
<SergeyIT> причем - срочно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так
<[Raiden]> Случается что не растут. У меня есть 1 хдд у коотрого 318 ремапов появилось в 2009 году.
<[Raiden]> но он так и не умер
<SergeyIT> пристрели, чтобы не мучался )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть отправлю на пенсию в этом году ) Вробе после потопа цены более-менее снилизись )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: к вам дождик дошёл?
<tagezi> а зачем #ubuntu-ru-unreg сделан? )
<tagezi> ещё и без оперов
<[Raiden]> да это смешно )
<[Raiden]> надо снять флаг запрещающий свободно ник менять
<SergeyIT> tagezi, утром только
<[Raiden]> появилась тестовая сборка кде5. Это ещё даже не бета. Можно ставить на убунту отдельной сессией.
<Raiden> .
<tagezi> когда qt6 выйдет? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, если заниматься предсказаниями, то года через два.
<[Raiden]> или 3
<tagezi> и станет похожа на бесик )
<SergeyIT> а причем тут бесик?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Сомнительно. Вот кумл может за это время стать более непохож на жс чем сча.
<tagezi> ну потому что qt5 меньше имеет общего с с++
<tagezi> у них по убывающей катиться похожесть на с++
<SergeyIT> языки постоянно меняются
<SergeyIT> и умирают, как басик
<[Raiden]> ну васик вроде как не особо умер, вроде есть возможность на дотнете писать не на си, а на васике.
<[Raiden]> visuak basic .net
<[Raiden]> l*
<SergeyIT> это не язык уже
<tagezi> ято значит не язык? он свой синтаксис имеет? имеет - значи язык
<tagezi> ч*
<[Raiden]> синтаксис как у бейсика
<[Raiden]> кстати есть порт бейсика для линукс - gambas. Правда я только одну программу на нём видел
<[Raiden]> xt7 player
<SergeyIT> язык - это тот, который на разных платформах существует
<tagezi> тормазной наверное плеер )
<[Raiden]> Ну, это морда только к мплейеру. Функций там очень много.
<[Raiden]> они по ходу в гуи реалиовали почти всё что может мплейер
<[Raiden]> а вот почему не стал пользоваться - уже не помню )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, язык может ваще только на одно машине существовать, и на одной платформе, количество пользующихся языком не делает язык языком или наоборот
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/mm/Xt7-img/xt7-player.png
<tagezi> не удобный наверное )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, для одной платформы - это не язык а приблуда
<[Raiden]> Хотите - попробуйте.
<[Raiden]> только сразу предупреждаю оно на qt
<[Raiden]> для тех кому религия не позволяет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: язык ) например, латынь - это язык, хотя им ваще никто не пользуеться )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он типа на бесике но на кути? )
<[Raiden]> ну типа да )
<SergeyIT> ну латынь - это почти машинные коды
<tagezi> SergeyIT: или ещё лучше, тюрксткий. на нём и написано-то фиг да не фига, и не говорит никто, но есть учебники и словари ) и это язык
<[Raiden]> ну на нем говорили раньше. Это просто старый язык давший жизнь целому семейству. Татарскому например )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AF%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<tagezi> 2,5 тысячи языков программирования
<[Raiden]> У нас почти так же. Славянин славянина если и мог понять, то тыщу лет назад или больше. Попробуйте понять серба или поляка. Так же и с тюрским, может даже в меньшей степени.
<artus> это ж с какого передоза то латынь зачала татарский , прям альтернативная история какая то :D
<tagezi> artus: эм.. где это ты прочел?
<tagezi> artus: ты чото не то скушал с утра ))) и латынь и тюркский мертвые языки, из разных концов света
<artus> ну то я по ходу полюбил строчку в чатике про тюрков
<[Raiden]> А ит получается просто отражение того бардака коотрый мы сотворили в реале ) куча языков вс куча языков
<[Raiden]> Артус часто чиате текст между строк. Я несколько раз замечал.
<[Raiden]> читает*
<[Raiden]> даже когда там нет ничего )
<SergeyIT> так между строк самое интересное
<[Raiden]> Альтернативная или нет, спорить не буду. Просто сходи и поболтай с сербом )
<[Raiden]> наверное куча языков из-за того что тут не совсем работает эволюция. Т.е. появление нового не означает что старое уже безжизненно. Вроде и на алголе ещё пишут.
<[Raiden]> видимо так же было и в реале, из-за  изоляции далеко разошедшихся людей.
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<[Raiden]> Сча с этим проще. Появилось слово фесбук или ютуб. И оно теперь есть наверное даже в арабском, не говоря уже о нас. Мир стал теснее )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/4ZPBnL прикольная хренька для учебных целей
<tagezi> из него Питон вырос
<[Raiden]> про авк я там не особо согласен
<[Raiden]> хотя я не знаю историю этого язык глубоко. Н овидел кучу реальных применений, а не обучающихся.
<[Raiden]> он просто специфичен по своей задаче.
<tagezi> ну, abc, python, pascal, basic - исторически, насколько я понимаю, языки созданые для обучения програмированию
<[Raiden]> эти вроде да.
<artus> tagezi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python#.D0.98.D1.81.D1.82.D0.BE.D1.80.D0.B8.D1.8F с какого перепуга для обучения ?
<tagezi> artus: не читал )
<tagezi> но сейчас на нём девочек в англии програмированию учат )
<artus> ии ?
<artus> tagezi, если на мотоцыкле перевозить стройматериалы он от этого грузовиком становитцо?
<artus> или путсь девашек в англии учт как у нас, на паскале?
<tagezi> artus: да статью я читал, про учебные языки програмирования
<tagezi> знаешь, есть такая штука "учебник" - его иногда идиоты пишут )
<[Raiden]> гг
<artus> tagezi, кроми бейсика тама по ходу в твоей строчке никого спецом для обучения не создавали
<artus> *е
<tagezi> ну, может быть.. я учился на бесике, хотя считаю что учиться нужно на с++
<tagezi> всё остальное от лукавого
<andrex> да бейсик он  же никакой вобще
<tagezi> хотя можно ещё на ассемблере.. тоже мозг вправляет
<tagezi> andrex: мне тода 8 лет было )
<tagezi> я сам никакой был )
<[Raiden]> http://realty.lenta.ru/news/2013/08/01/smoke/ - мне кажется достаточн оинтересно, что бы запостить )
<artus> мне кажетцо офтоп, и ажетцо что когда кажетцо креститцо надо
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/official-intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<tagezi> интел закопошился )
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Где можно скачать иконки Убунты?
<OnkelTem> желательно в векторе
<tagezi> OnkelTem: а зачем тебе?
<andrex> он делает свою ос)
<artus> так ему обои нужны
<andrex> а так тему иконок распотрошил вот те и иконки
<tagezi> ну мож ему реальные икны маленькие нужны только с убунтой )
<andrex> молицо
<[Raiden]> в конечном состоянии просто вытащить из пакета. А в векторе... погугли по ubuntu Official artwork , может чег ои попадётся.
<[Raiden]> Кстати, ест ьтакие иконки Ubuntu FS Icons , несколько расцветок. Мне очень очень понравились и сча использую.
<[Raiden]> сча покажу 1 расцветку
<[Raiden]> В юнити правда не могу показать, но думаю там тоже будет ок http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0801/h_1375358598_4037830_bc073ec6e4.png
<artus> жесть какая
<andrex> вайвайвай
<[Raiden]> ораньжевый вариант тоже есть
<andrex> а мене faenza нра
<[Raiden]> ну, спору нет. Но рано или поздно её хочется заменить )
<andrex> хотяяя
<andrex> мне вобще на них последнее время както всеравно, я ими не любуюсь)
<SergeyIT> andrex, +1000 )
<artus> andrex, а должен
<andrex> artus, хорошо босс
<SergeyIT> artus, купи акварель и рисуй
<[Raiden]> вместо акварели можете попробовать krita
<artus> унылый закос под гимп ...
<andrex> скажите ка лучше чаго посмотреть) страашного:D а то ща ваши споры опять начнутся я психану и всех перестреляю)
<SergeyIT> andrex, про девушку в лесу
<[Raiden]> http://www.davidrevoy.com/data/images/blog/2013/01/krita-brushkitv2/deevad-krita-kit_v2_09.jpg
<SergeyIT> которая к бабушке идет
<andrex> в черном черном лесу, черная черная девочка, немылась давно)
<andrex> в красной шапочке
<[Raiden]> этот жалкий закос возможно лучше подойдёт конкретно для рисования. И кстати цмук поддерживает
<[Raiden]> и до 32бит на канал
<artus> ну начнем с того что гимп тоже смук умеет, да  и заточен изначально для рисования :)
<artus> круто наверно через почту в чатик ходить
<andrex> походу
<artus> andrex, ээм, ты чего там вытворяеш?
<andrex> artus, геде?
<andrex> :D
<artus> выгнал всех понимаш :D
<andrex> да незарегиные же
<andrex> ну ты там оп можеш загнать
<artus> гг
<andrex> artus, надо было бан снять) но я уж снял)
<test222> тест
<ubuntuhelp> test222, Есть контакт.
<andrex> это ещё че за тест был
<SergeyIT> хррр
<andrex> SergeyIT, не хрр мне тут :D
<Philipp2007> ага хррр. Я тут в ноут бытаюсь окна хррень вбить
<mdma> как с этим бороться? http://screencloud.net/v/c2Kh
<mdma> или все фигня и на самом деле драйвер задействован
<werxxx> Re
<werxxx> Есть кто
<andrex> !ask > werxxx
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, please see my private message
<werxxx> Я русский
<artus> возьми с полки пирожок
<andrex> my yours not to understand
<werxxx> А где полка
<artus> @kick werxxx иди потроль гдето там, в полях
<werxxx> Кароче
<werxxx> А че у меня флешка не работает?
<artus> карма у тя такая
<werxxx> Не детектчит
<andrex> !log > werxxx
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, please see my private message
<andrex> !paste > werxxx
<andrex> !goodquestion > werxxx
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, please see my private message
<werxxx> Дело в том, что я не могу ее в ручную присоеденить никак
<werxxx> Андрю, а знаешь в чем фишка?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> lsusb
<andrex> на пасту
<werxxx> В том что через телефон - андроид видит, но через картридер нет.
<werxxx> Что это значит
<andrex> ничего не значит
<artus> werxxx, логи в студию
<andrex> какая система какой картридер и все то просил на пасту последнее предупреждение
<andrex> что*
<werxxx> Это очевидно
<artus> andrex, не корми
<tagezi>  к серёге нужно, он у нас за приметы отвечает )
<artus> @kban --nick werxxx троль, это очевидно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не шути с приметами
<tagezi> SergeyIT: если переца в супе много - это к чему?)
<andrex> к язве
<SergeyIT> tagezi, к изжоге
<SergeyIT> вспоминаю, в рязанской, вороны раскаркались, а бабка говорит - скоро дождь будет - а небо безоблачное. Оказалась права, через часа 2 тучи и дождь
<tagezi> она просто прогноз погоды посмотрела )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тогда прогноз негде было посмотреть
<tagezi> ну, по теории вероятности она отбалды может сказать будет долж или нет и не промахнуться )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты отрицаешь народную мудрость?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а ты путаешь тёплое с мягким ) я отрицаю суеверия
<SergeyIT> это не суеверия - птицы чувствуют раньше нас изменение погоды
<tagezi> угу, моя голова за сутки чует
<SergeyIT> это тоже, но вот я не чувствую
<tagezi> я помню мне папа рассказывал, ласточки низко летают к дождю
<SergeyIT> туман вверх или вниз, дым от костра и т.п.
<tagezi> я потом узнал что мошку к земле прибивает сырым воздухом
<SergeyIT> у ласточек спрашивают - почему низко летаете, отвечают - говорят дождь будет
<tagezi> но я помню 2 недели как-то так ждал дождя )) оказалось что просто возвышеность, и мошка сбивалась от лесного холода в это место )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сейчас у нас поливает )
<markmx> в
<markmx> Други, подскажите хексредактор с компарингом, благодарствую заранее
<SergeyIT> хекседит - не?
<markmx> щас тестанем
<markmx> ато я гуйные понаставил
<markmx> а там нету компаре
<markmx> ужасен :) надо разбираться, ладно, придумаю что нить, спасибо
<SergeyIT> да не за что, я с потолка назвал ))
<markmx> свой напишу, что я зря кути ставил...
<[Raiden]> Эх, не успел ответить
<[Raiden]> Okteta есть
<SergeyIT> бум знать )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-02
<const864> hello
<const864> привет всем
<const864> скажите, а как включить общий доступ в убунте для ntfs разделов
<const864> папка в сети видна, но доступа к ней нету
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=18931.0 так
<const864> andrex, что-то там нету описания для ntfs раздела
<const864> в /home я создал шару. И она легко открывается на других компьютерах. А вот на ntfs диске не хочет
<artus> const864, а на нтфс ты права не раздаш
<artus>  а ваще конфиг самбы для наачала в студию
<const864> Если на нтфс нельзя выставлять права. Почему же в нем доступен пункт "Общий доступ"?
<artus> я то откуда логику разрабов должен понимать )
<const864> Конфиг такой
<const864> [global]
<const864> netbios name = Samba24
<const864> server string = Samba file and print server
<const864> workgroup = Workgroup
<artus> ток не сюда а на пасту кинь
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<artus> ток не сюда а на пасту кинь
<artus> !paste
<const864> :)
<artus>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/  кароче
<artus> ubuntuhelp, четупиш ?
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> во
<const864> во http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939123/
<artus> это че за жесть?
<const864> это конфиг самбы. Не?
<artus> const864, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939127/ вот конфиг самбы, а у тя жесть :D
<const864> твой конфиг можно использовать? global имеется ввиду
<artus> да пжалуста ))
<const864> в нем что править под себя нужно?
<artus> вроде как он у меня еще с 9й бубунты кочевал и вроде как даже работает пока все это время
<const864> а так не, на нтфс не вариант папку расшарить?
<const864> У меня там вроде и так стоит набор прав "все могут все"
<artus> const864, если учесть что у тя в конфиге ваще никто ниче не шарит :D то как бе
<const864> не ну в home все расшаривает без проблем
<artus> const864, system-config-samba поставь если хочеш гуя для конфигурилки самбы
<artus> const864, да в том то и прикол что как оно и через что расшаривает - фиг концы найдеш )
<artus> вобщем нафиг эти недоподелия и шарь через конфиг самбы , по человечески
<const864> оно у меня стоит. Как в поиске называется?
<const864> у меня есть GADMIN-SAMBA
<artus> ага, вродь оно
<artus> куда бот уже улетел
<artus> const864, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939154/ а ваще вот так должно будет арбайтен
<const864> у меня нужные том обозван по русски и с пробелом проблемы могут возникнуть
<artus> а вот ненадо обзыватцо по русски)
<const864> ну как винда обозвала
<artus> он у тя через фстаб монтируется?
<const864> да
<artus> еще раз, через фстаб или ты жамкнул и он смонтировал
<const864> хотя да жмакнул :)
<artus> ну тогда руками монтируй в /media/ntfs :)
<artus> и ваще, где мое кофе :)
<const864> Ура, работает :)
<const864> Есть доступ
<const864> Теперь еще остался такой вопрос. Монтирую шару в папку /mnt/share находящаяся по адресу //...
<artus> нафига те mnt?
<const864> мне для wine нужно
<artus> чеее?
<artus> для вайна те зачем чето монтировать?
<const864> пытаюсь запустить 1C7.7. А база на сервере в сети
<const864> Вот потому что Wine не дает доступ к шарам
<andrex> есть 1с для линя емае)
<const864> 1с8.3?
<artus> эммм, а ты уверен что оно как бе у тя таким макаром проканает?
<const864> Хотелось бы :)
<artus> чето как то берут меня сооовсем сомнительные сомнения))
<const864> Я только пробую. Поидее должно сработать. Программа запускается. Остается базу подключить. А доступ к ней только для чтения при монтировании
<const864> нужно пробовать
<andrex> ChanServ, да 183
<andrex> емае
<artus> в вайне идей как бе быть маловато) учитывая что он фигово даже с нтфс работает, то с шарами вааще облом может выйти )
<const864> как мне, собственно, его примонтировать с полными правами. комманда Mount это позволяет?
<artus> я б nfs  юзал :)
<const864> не могу ничего менять
<artus> или ваще по iscsi винт подмаунтил
<const864> сервера под виндой, все пользователи под виндой
<baronos> Ку
<baronos> Дык и ты под Винду тогда, че судьбу мучать
<const864> Вот это относится к моей проблеме: Однако сохраняется малоуловимая проблема: при создании файла линукс-пользователем на шаре, работающей под управлением линукса, у файла создаются права, запрещающие его удаленно изменять. Ручная правка прав здесь м
<artus> baronos, ыч
<andrex> baronos, q
<const864> Частенько мне по личным нуждам линукс нужен
<andrex> http://v8.1c.ru/overview/release_8_3/
<artus> const864, виртуалку заведи и не страдай фигней)))
<const864> если бы еще и в нем можно было в 1С работать. Был бы на седьмом небе от счастья :)
<artus> ну или в линухе вбокс с форточками и ...
<const864> не виртуалка фигня. Медленно все работает
<baronos> Ну хз
<const864> компьютер старенький. Даже Вин-8 периодически тупит.
<artus> const864, виртуалка виртуалке рознь, крузис 3 на верихай не хош?
<artus> ну вин8 ток наркоманы ставят :D
<const864> тут смотря какие функции виртуализации поддерживает процессор. А у меня он Core2
<baronos> Используя то что работает хорошоти со всеми нужными задачами.
<const864> Не ни надо. Ништячная версия. Я все свои компьютеры перевел с семерки на восьмерку
<baronos> Тю, автоисправление чертовое :)
<artus> const864, e6500 , в вбоксе летаеть фсе что надо , втопку вайн
<baronos> Фи таким быть
<andrex> ну и ссзб
<artus> гг
<const864> вбокс еще хуже чем VirtualPC. Тормозит у меня все в нем безбожно
<andrex> @voice const864
<artus> const864, я в нем в игры играю, не тупи :D
<andrex> я жсказал есть клиенты под линь хватит ныть
<const864> я же говорю "Тормозит у меня все в нем безбожно"
<artus> бей неверногоо  :D
<artus> const864, ну у тя и самба не самбитцо :D
<const864> Вот поддерживал бы мой проце Hyper-V. Тогда да. Я бы даже и с установкой убунты бы не заморачивался. А так...
<const864> все уже самбитцо
<artus> эммм, а каакой у тя камешек ? цифирки
<const864> Intel Core2 3000G
<const864> 4G DDR2 памяти
<const864> уж поверьте на этом не развернешься...
<artus> я чето и индекса то такого нагуглить не могу :D
<const864> Возможно вот этот Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E8400 
<const864> Вы циферки  попросили вот я вам и сказал. 2 ядра. 3 Гигагерца 4 гигабайта ддр2 памяти
<artus> эммм, у тя тоды проц круч моего, чето ты там не те вещества принимаеш
<artus> E8400 вот эти я просил :)
<artus> и с гиперв там как бе все пучком , ага
<const864> Ну тады я не знаю, что я делаю не так. Но в виртуал бокс я работать не могу. Даже на i5 что у меня дома...
<artus> а то что его не умеет вотмерка - это половые проблемы восьмерки, нефиг гогном пользоватцо)
<artus> const864, небось вбокс у тя в венде?
<const864> да
<artus> ну что и требовалось доказать :)
<artus> у меня жеж оно в лине , и проблем ваааще никаких)
<const864> ну хз. Может попробую на лине запустить. А так я вообще не люблю всякие виртуалки. За все время от них только дурные впечатления (на винде естественно).
<const864> Только Hyper-V в некотором роде радует... Но он у меня не поддерживается.
<artus> снеси 8ку, будет поддерживатцо)
<const864> Hyper-V только на серверах и 8е есть
<artus> фи какая ваше венда неправельная
<const864> а 8ку не снесу. Потому что по сравнению 7й это небо и земля. А на линукс переходить я не могу. По огромному ряду причин
<artus> esxi ставь хостом и будет те счастье
<artus> const864, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_16-55-45_shot.png виртуалки ня , если их уметь готовить
<const864> :-D
<const864> Увы я их готовить не умею
<const864> Вот еслиб у тебя там в виртуалке Кризис бы был запущен. Было бы круто :)
<const864> А так не видно на сколько эта виртуалка эффективна
<artus> он на этой виртуалке и играетцо :) в локалке, через впнку по зарезаному каналу инета как то неканает)
<artus> да и через браузерку - это же жесть)
<artus> а через рдп безпроблем ваааще
<const864> ладно пойду играться с fstab
<const864> не блин.
<const864> Теперь порядок сортировки не канает. Но не такая уж проблема :)
<tagezi> во написали то с утра пораньше
<artus> даваще, а я еще даже кофей не пил
<artus> пичалька
<const864> а кто знает, базовую кодировку в wine настроить можно?
<mdma> Игори через рдп? это шютка?
<mdma> разве что в пошаговые
<artus> andrex,  тыде?
<SergeyIT> заблудился
<artus> andrex, гозомбейкрошить
<SergeyIT> гранаты не забудьте
 * SergeyIT человек мирный, наконец в отпуск
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9419420?lastmod=1375439102388#comment-9426186
<lut_kak_volk> hi
<lut_kak_volk> есть кто?
<mdma> кто кто
<SergeyIT> tagezi: как там с грибами?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: за 10 минут корзинка маслят
<tagezi> но я место знаю.. слез с машины и пошёл прямо на него
<SergeyIT> завидую
<tagezi> не завидуй, мне теперьобещаный пирог с грибами делать )
<SergeyIT> а я вот в отпуск пошел )
<SergeyIT> мы пироги с грибами не делаем )
<tagezi> ну так на дачуи в лес.. черника поспела.. правда морошка уже отошла, но зато грибы сейчас попрут
<SergeyIT> нет дачи
<tagezi> ты же расказывал что есть.. в сторону ломоносова или кудато туда
<SergeyIT> это не я
<SergeyIT> я на проспекте дачном живу )
<tagezi> ну значит кому то в гости ездил наверное, в прошлом году
<SergeyIT> езжу туда иногда за грибами )
<tagezi> ваще можешь взять полатку и в финку, куданить в нац парк
<SergeyIT> а, и за клюквой
<tagezi> ягоды море
<SergeyIT> мы взяли коттедж под выборгом )
<tagezi> а, под выборгом клёво, но я котеджи не люблю
<SergeyIT> почему?
<tagezi> я люблю дико и народу поменьше
<SergeyIT> а там немного народу и бассейн есть
<tagezi> правда коленка зараза последнее время подводит, чуть сыро и холодно болеть начинает
<SergeyIT> суставы лечить надо, пока не поздно
<Kyshtynbai> чото бубна с ума сошла. Гэлекси тэб 2 с самсунгом видит как плеер с 200 мегами места, а ни встроенные 8 гб, ни вставленную карточку не видить. Сталкивался кто?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: версия убунты?
<Kyshtynbai> 13.04
<Kyshtynbai> щас релогин сделаю :( можыт отпустит.
<[Raiden]> попробуй отладку по юсб включить в настройках девайса. Больше идей нет.
<[Raiden]> тфу ты
<[Raiden]> ну его
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Не отпустило.
<[Raiden]> [20:49:21] [[Raiden]]попробуй отладку по юсб включить в настройках девайса. Больше идей нет.
<[Raiden]> или подключай не по мтп, а как флэш - самсунги-то уж точно такое умеют в настройках юсб
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да вот не пойму, как его как флеш подключать в настройках :) . Купил мамане девайс, а разобрацца не могу :) .
<[Raiden]> у меня телефон от самсунг, там настройки , в разделе сеть дополнительыне настройки , настройки юсб , подключить юсб-накопитель
<[Raiden]> а отладка в параметрах разработчика.
<Kyshtynbai> Щас гляну, сенкс.
<[Raiden]> У меня раньше как вебкам или плейер определялся, а как раз в 13.04 после очередного обновления стал модельку правильно писать )
<[Raiden]> отваливается правда иногда. Мтп всё ещё надо пилить
<Kyshtynbai> Не пашет, расшарил папку с кино апачём и качаю на ведроид. Но это изврат. А стриминг чото тормозит, и нгинкс и апач :( .
<Kyshtynbai> На дебиане визи та же фигня.
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. Хоть хард с вендой фтыкай :) .
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: я не в курсе что тебе нужно но если файлы передать то поставь airdroid
<Kyshtynbai> Щас попробую, мерси.
<teddyp1cker> главное чтобы компьютер и телефон в одной сетке были
<Kyshtynbai> Щас тут ещё обнов на 600 мегайбайт пришло на ведро, обновлю - может отпустит.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: как ещё 1 изврат, могу посоветовать яндекс диск. Ну т.е. их клиент на андройд, а на убунте оно монтируется по вебдав. Как ни странно даже наутилус умеет.
<teddyp1cker> ну на крайний вариант
<teddyp1cker> самое удобное - airdroid - скорость передачи только твоей локалкой ограниченна
<teddyp1cker> а так заливать 2 гиговый файл через хранилище - долго все таки
<Kyshtynbai> Да, попробую для начала эту тему с аирдроидом. Яндекс диск это уж очень долго палучицца
<Kyshtynbai> Казалось бы, линукс линуксу глаз не выклюет... а такая ерунда. Надо было асус брать %).
<Kyshtynbai> С вендой :) .
<teddyp1cker> и еще есть bittorrent sync
<Kyshtynbai> а есть под вердроиды? Очень удобная вещь кстати.
<teddyp1cker> который в теории должен работать
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> бета есть
<Kyshtynbai> тоже заценим.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: http://forum.bittorrent.com/topic/20732-btsync-android/
<[Raiden]> Да на самом деле печально. Но на винде с андройдом возиться ощутимо удобней. И синхронить, и прошивать и просто как диски подключать
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: угу :( .
<teddyp1cker> мне на моем древнем 2.3 по-барабану - он как флешка
<Kyshtynbai> у меня ваще странно - тель-афон определяется норм, как флеха, а таблетка с той же версией (вроде бы) ведра - фиг там.
<teddyp1cker> не знал что под нынешними линуксами с mtp грустно
<[Raiden]> Нужна петиция в гугл или крупным продавателям телефонов. Пусть уже допилят работу в линуксе , до воткнул и работает.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]>  а то получается plug and pray
<teddyp1cker> с айпадом мне еще хуже - пока не было vlc нахаляву  без конвертации фильм не глянуть
<[Raiden]> будем ждать 13.10 )  Конкретно с моей мобилкой уже лучше стало на 3.8.х ядре , в 13.04.
<Kyshtynbai> айпад ваще сотона
<Kyshtynbai> вы знаете, вот он щас обновился и его походу атпустило. щас попробую.
<teddyp1cker> в любом случае airdroid попробуй - когда шнурка под рукой нет самое оно
<teddyp1cker> тем более что на компьютере кроме захода на web.airdroid.com и фотки qr кода (опционально) ничего не нужно
<[Raiden]> с айпадом надо покупать мак , или не покупать айпад если нету мака, к тому же есть тот же самсунг и не только )
<[Raiden]> и как правило в других планшетах есть вход для флэшки
<Kyshtynbai> Не, нифига :(. Щас аирдройд поставлю.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: судя по последним андроидам - оно скоро еще огороженней эпла будет
<teddyp1cker> почта стоковая - только гугл
<teddyp1cker> зачем-то mtp
<teddyp1cker> флешки щас уже не модно делать - см последний нексус
<teddyp1cker> скоро будет googleTunes
<[Raiden]> ну, мтп это очень удобная штука , если ест ьвиндовс. А почта в стоке от гугла - мне не кажется странным ) Какая она ещё должна быть по умолчанию ,если андройд = гуглофон.
<[Raiden]> печально конечн очто мтп закрыт, но видимо продажи важнее чем реализация чиста опенсорса. И наверное это правильный подход. иначе будет всё тот же 1-5%
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: слушай, вроде всё зашибись, пашет, но нажимаю в браузере select files, выбираю файл и нифига не происходит. Файрфокс.
<Kyshtynbai> А, всё, протупил
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси за наводку, вещь!
<[Raiden]> можете потестить юнити 8 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37586
<Kyshtynbai> Это которая на кутэ будет?
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: что еще раз не работало?
<[Raiden]> я только заголовок прочел, кути либо эта , либо следущая
<teddyp1cker> а мне как пользователю что от того что оно на qt?
<[Raiden]> Если бы ещё набор софта поменялся, квин, делфьин, гвенвью , кейт. ) Получилась бы лайт версия кде. Но я подозреваю что софт в комплекте останется тот же.
<[Raiden]> со всеми вытекающими типа гсеттингс и т.д.
<teddyp1cker> на днях видел набор плагинов для кейта  линтеры автодополнение сниппеты для js + python
<teddyp1cker> жаль не завелось у меня он старый
<teddyp1cker> а так kate наверное лучший стоковый редактор из всех ос)
<teddyp1cker> еще бы rtf умел и форматирование как TextEdit.app
<[Raiden]> http://www.unixstuff.net/index.php?lang=ru
<Karantin1> Всем доброго времени суток. Скачал 13.04 поставил ( все в графич интерфейсе, все красиво) после перезагрузки выдает черный экран и мигающий курсор
<Karantin1> нагуглил решение аналогичной проблемы ( 2 видюхи - встроенная и дискретная) требуется отредактировать xorg.conf
<Karantin1> но как запусть хоть какой нибудь режим?
<Karantin1> как отредактировать xorg без возможности загрузить систему?
<Kyshtynbai> Я могу разве что предложить загрузицца с лайва, смонтировать раздиел и подредактировать ксорг как надо...
<[Raiden]> Karantin1: загрузив другу систему
<[Raiden]> или загрузив ту же, но без иксов
<[Raiden]> сингл\рекавери в грубе есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.xakep.ru/post/61022/default.asp
<Karantin1> лайв сд грузит графич оболочку, све красиво но не дает редактировать то что дежит в /etc/ на установленной системе
<Karantin1> как сказать ему что я рут на смонтированном диске?
<[Raiden]> Karantin1: sudo -i
<[Raiden]> nano /etc/...
<[Raiden]> /media/... ну или куда ты там смаунтил
<[Raiden]> или gksu nautilus
<Karantin1> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> у нас кедоводов kdesudo
<Karantin1> нашел лив сд 11.10 который не в красивой оболочке сделан, там спец мод есть  - рековери...
<Karantin1> почему в 13.04  только  графика (
<[Raiden]> рекавери есть и у  в уже установленнйо системе
<[Raiden]> достаточн овыбрать в грубе
<[Raiden]> в меню
<Karantin1> а где меню груба?
<Karantin1> он же сразу после селфтеста системы показывает черный экран с курсором мигающим
<[Raiden]> а  у тебя при загрузке не видно? Если нет, то надо что-то держать вроде, но что не помню. Левый ктрл возможно
<[Raiden]> а.. если сразу, тогда хз
<Karantin1> вобщем я сделал ошибку решив поставить систему с 0 )
<Karantin1> надо было обновляться
<Karantin1> хотя с 32 на 64 не обновиться
<[Raiden]> Ну, многие думают иначе.
<[Raiden]> да, не обновиться
<Karantin1> а 11 на 13 обновляется?
<[Raiden]> ну в теории можно, замена источников и apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> но каноникал через версию не поддерживает как бы обновление и не даёт советов или овтетов
<Karantin1> ну последовательно  то наверняка можно)
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> я правд не знаю к чему это приведет ,если у тебя чистая устанвока не работает
<Karantin1> 11 до этого момента на этой системе работала стабильно... хотя я не помню когда появилась видюха дискретная... до установки или после...
<Karantin1> вобщем проверяем)
<Karantin1> угумс... 11 загрузилась на ура
<tagezi> http://gov.cnews.ru/top/2013/08/02/policiya_nashla_piratskoe_po_na_kompyuterah_roskomnadzora_537687
<tagezi> читали? ))
<Karantin1> 12 загрузилась, уже хорошо)
<Karantin1> черт, теперь с 12.04 на 12.10... эт до утра будем обновляться)
<kwx1987a> hi guys
<kwx1987a> 0
<kwx1987a> господа здесь есть живые?
<kwx1987a> в главной комнате беседы не ведуться? дайте напутсвие я в первые здесь
<umren> спят все
<umren> очевидно
<kwx1987a> жаль
<kwx1987a> канал ограничен тематикой общения или нет? если беседа откланяется от темы то бан? или нет?
<umren> смотря о чем тематика)
<andrex> утра, полуночники :)
<artus> аве мне !!!
<andrex> я вчера в ремонте был весь, не до зомби)
<artus> хад :D
<andrex> осталось стены побелить и плинтуса с косяками покрасить, и усе кабинет готов)
<artus> косяки такие косяки
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-03
<tagezi> утра всем )
<andrex> спи дальше
<tagezi> эм.. пожалуй )
<Sacri> люди добрые, спаситипамагити, у меня мускуль не поднимается
<Sacri> http://pastebin.com/tsGmcbRS
<Sacri> там прекона
<Sacri> *перкона
 * Sacri is a little away
<andrex> innodb_force_recovery=6
<andrex> mysqldump --all-databases
<andrex> тока сначала забекапь винт
<ghost_> clear
<andrex> и на ошибки тож его проверь
<andrex> сам такой
<ghost_> =), окошком промахнулся)
 * Sacri верну лося
<Sacri> хохо... а как забекапить винт, если он в хецнере?
<Sacri> его можно бекапить, не отмонтируя?
<[Raiden]> ну лучше иметь такой бекап чем никакой. Если содержимое бд хоть сколько-то важно
<[Raiden]> По идее можно,  если не происходит куча  пишуших на винт процессов.
<Sacri> там есть дампы базы актуальные, вобщем
<Sacri> только демон упал и не встаёт
<[Raiden]> ну если есть на что откатиться, то вперёд
<[Raiden]> кстати, демоны лучше пускать всетаки инитскриптами
<[Raiden]> там опции могут быть другие.
<[Raiden]> что иногда может быть причиной нестарта с руки.
<[Raiden]> хотя тут видимо с бд что-то
<Sacri> пыта лося я, не поднимается как положено
<Sacri> и логи писать не хотет
<Sacri> мм.. иннодб_форс_рекавери это --опция ?
<[Raiden]> andrex: --^
<Sacri> вобщем никакого эффекта
<Sacri>  T_T
 * Sacri не может поднять мускуля Т_Т
<andrex> либо как опцию указывать либо в конфиг мускула
<andrex> как хош вобщем
<Sacri> вобщем что-то не поднимается оно Т_Т
<Sacri> а кроме иннодб_форс_рекавери варианты есть?
 * Sacri зовёт на помощь
<artus> чип и дейл спешат, уже почти вот-вот и будут скоро
<Sacri> чип и дейл стоят в пробке Т_Т
 * Sacri поднимает нового мускуля
<artus> на границе задержали) по причине отсутствия вет книжки
 * Sacri с горя грызёт вафельку со сгущёнкой
<artus> от куркуль :D
<fr1lancer> plugin
<andrex> сам иакой
<andrex> т
<fr1lancer> )
<andrex> !pm > Rex
<ubuntuhelp> Rex, please see my private message
<andrex> стучатся всякие и ср=прашивают как стереть убунту)
<andrex> спрашивают*
<artus> стератором убунты жеж
<andrex> микроволновкой
<artus> andrex, а, это наркоман троль с флешкой
<andrex> пускай новую флешку купит)
<andrex> ппц че за превычка такая в приваты ломицо) заходя на канал...
<SergeyIT> на канале и утонуть можно
<andrex> можно, разрешаю, могете тонуть :)
<SergeyIT> не дождешься
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh2LB5nC-Hw
<[Raiden]> офтопик аднака
<baronos> "Наркоманим" по тихой? ;)
<baronos> [Raiden]: да уже заездили тему. Брат сказал, что на кубана и без блудханга хорошо. Наив отлично отжег. Так что пофиг :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> я к бладхаунд лучше относился
<Kyshtynbai> А они оказались такие вотъ.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, наивный ты
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> Да уш, наверное :( .
<Kyshtynbai> ребутну ка я роутер.
<artus> под куполом норм ?
<Kyshtynbai> Прочитать у меня подруга не смогла, говорит скучновата
<Kyshtynbai> А сам я кинга не котирую, поэтому фиг знает.
<SergeyIT> это про ужасики?
<ghost_> в основном, а так мистика, фантастика и драма*
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-04
<fr1lancer> Подскажите пожалуйста способы как разрешение экрана сделать 1080р ? Пробовал пару способов не помогает ничерта.
<andrex> !xandr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xandr'
<andrex> тьфу ты
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Только что приехали апдейты для 12.04, после которых исчезла подцветка синтаксиса в Midnight Commander
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи?
<_d4vid> re..
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, кто может посоветовать нас с большим кол-вом usb и линуксом с поддержкой нфс на борту?
<astarirus> Ðåáÿò, ó âñåõ ïîñëå ïîñëåäíåãî îáíîâëåíèÿ vlc ñòàë èãðàòü ñî çâóêîì?
<ubuntuhelp> astarirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<astarirus> éÎÔÅÒÅÓÎÏ, ÔÅÐÅÒØ ÂÏÔ ÎÅ ÒÕÇÁÅÔÓÑ?
<ubuntuhelp> astarirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: десктоп собери. Получится расширяемый нас с кучей юсб.
<astarirus> äÁ ÞÔÏ ÔÅÂÑ
<ubuntuhelp> astarirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<astarirus> +
<[Raiden]> astarirus: нука писани
<astarirus> Теперь норм.
<[Raiden]> да
<astarirus> Настройка anfchat для андроид намного интереснее самой программы. Забавно
<astarirus> Так, мой вопрос заключался в следующем. После последнего обновления vlc стал реверберировать на некоторых файлах. Это у всех, или мне стоит обновить некоторые кодеки вручную?
<artus> а с флешкой и двумя бунтами уже разобрался?
<artus> :)
<astarirus> Ubuntu 12.01 к слову
<astarirus> Artus - поставил ;)
<[Raiden]> до 13.04 руки не дотянулись?
<[Raiden]> По вопросу - жди или на форум пиши. Я в основном smplayer использую.
<astarirus> Тип того, думаю потестить mint 15, говорят тоже не плох
<artus> чую надо выпиливать мегафон как клас :)
<artus> чето кието слабаки нынче в армии тролей
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: неее, десктоп всё ж таки дорого.
<Kyshtynbai> Да и здоровый он, ставить особо некуда.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: на пару хдд нас может стоить 15-25
<[Raiden]> синолоджи какой-нить
<[Raiden]> вот и думай потом что дорого , а что нет
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это суперпонтовый какой-то
<[Raiden]> особенн окогда эти 2 хдд забются
<Kyshtynbai> А так за шесть есть нормальные вроде.
<[Raiden]> ну вообще да, судя по гуглу чего-то есть
<[Raiden]> длинк за трояк есть)
<Kyshtynbai> длинк я чото очкую брать :) У меня был рутер вай-вай длинк, так там кондёры вздулись
<Kyshtynbai> работать он, правду сказать, не перестал, я уж не знаю как :) .
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=9319703&hid=91033 - ту тюсб есть и 4 места
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, гляну.
<[Raiden]> сата правда старый там. На самом деле я в нег ослучайно тыкнул
<UNIm95> народ. как отловить ошибку железа? со временем ACPI начинает глючить и горячие кнопки регулировки звука, яркости и прочего отваливаются
<UNIm95> лечится выключением достачей аккумулятора и зажатием кнопки включения секунд на 10
<UNIm95> ну или спящим режимом.
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> поздновато, привет
<tagezi> только я дачи приехали.. )
<tagezi> родители там ремонт затеяли, до упора трудились.. они ваще часа через 2 только домой приедут
<SergeyIT> летом ремонт - год потерян
<andrex> да в писту этот ремон в сраче поживем
<andrex> ой...
<andrex> @voice
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> кто безопасника испортил? )
<andrex> ремонт
<SergeyIT> это баг, только что по экрану пробежал, с крылышками
<fruct> Всем приветы
<Michael72> ни с того ни с чего  дико начинает тормозить система, когда смотрю в htop, то вижу в верху процесс /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2
<Michael72> по всей видимости, что-то связано с проверкой обновлений, как это можно исправить?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-28
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> Обновился до с ubuntu 12.04 до 14.04. вроде все нормально только не найду где менять оконные среды? то есть в 12 было так что возле имени можно было выбрать во что загрузиться. а тут что то не вижу
<royek> kdm что ли поставить?
<royek> страно но по apt-cache search unity выдает что есть unity-2d он стоял после 12.04, думал переустановить. и выбрать как де по умолчанию. но ни тут то было. ))
<royek> где выбрать, что бы unity-2d было по умолчанию?
<SergeyIT> в 14 нет юнити2д
<royek> SergeyIT вы сами проверьте наберите в консоле apt-cache search unity
<royek> зачем мне врать?
<royek> ведь проверяется легко
<SergeyIT> ну так запусти
<royek> ладно ребут
<royek> http://hkar.ru/uy7F
<royek> что за фигня?
<royek> и как с этим бороться?
<royek> как удалить прогрмму если она собрана из сорцов? установл wine из исходных кодов и после этого началось вот такое
<royek> хотя может быть и просто совпадение
<royek> но меня задолбали такие падения
<royek> хочется избавиться от этого недоразумения
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<astrobeglec> [Аннаграмма]:  гньpмao
<astrobeglec> Кто разгадает?
<RomanGalchinskii> ребят всем ку
<RomanGalchinskii> Ваш драйвер ускорения вывода XVideo не поддерживает требуемое разрешение: 1041x854 пикселов. Максимально возможное разрешение: 1042x854.
<RomanGalchinskii> Ускорение видеовывода будет отключено. При воспроизведении видео с большим разрешением может наблюдаться замедление.
<RomanGalchinskii> вот такой вывод получил от vlc при воспроизведении видео
<RomanGalchinskii> как можно поправить?
<RomanGalchinskii> заранее спасибо
<RomanGalchinskii> как обновить этот драйвер ускорения вывода XVideo?
<mewerio> ы?
<astrobeglec> что в логах?
<astrobeglec> и выхлопе консоли?
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Failed!
<astrobeglec> !ban
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вас забанили, то, скорее всего, это случилось из-за Вашего неподобающего поведения на канале. См. !behaviour и !etiquette, а также http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<astrobeglec> !behaviour
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<astrobeglec> !etiquette
<ubuntuhelp> Вы не знаете, как подобает себя вести на этом канале? См: (личное сообщение боту: /msg ubuntuhelp <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps. И самое главное: думайте прежде чем что-то написать...
<tagezi> всем привет
<FireBars> ping
<ubuntuhelp> FireBars, Понг понг понг...
<astrobeglec> Привет. Как жизнь?
<ryodeushii> HELP
<ryodeushii> не туда)
<Tony_Cannabis> http://vk.com/linux2
<Tony_Cannabis> Если интересно новости Linux.
<mayday> совсем не интересно
<Tony_Cannabis> Понятно
<tagezi> Tony_Cannabis: чо, опен нет мало что ли?
<tagezi> лучше бы делом занялись, вместо того что бы капипастить
<Tony_Cannabis> Можете пользоваться тем чем нравится, я лишь предложил, выбор за вами.
<tagezi> правила читал?
<Tony_Cannabis> Нет, не читал, я недавно в чате.
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tony_Cannabis> Чат пустой практически, никто не о чем не разговаривает, смысл читать правила?
<tagezi> это не повод раскручивать свои группы
<tagezi> таких груп навалом, хочеться поднять ЧСВ, поднимай в другом месте
<tagezi> здесь канал поддержки а не флуда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в нагрузку, пропаганду наркоты
<Tony_Cannabis> Я не собирался флудить, я кинул ссылку на интересный ресурс.
<Tony_Cannabis> По теме.
<tagezi> вконтакте давно не интересен, и не понимаю почему он по теме
<Tony_Cannabis> Я не собираюсь Вам навязывать, не нравится не пользуйтесь.
<tagezi> при чем тут навязывание? правила прочти
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: как попутешествовал?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: офигеть, такого кайфа 100 лет не испытывал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты был на Сюотэ?
<Sergey_IT> нет, я мало где был в финке
<Sergey_IT> с погодой тебе повезло... а у нас жара, ужас
<tagezi> там горнолыжный курорт, примерно в 8 часах от границы, очень красивый
<Sergey_IT> щас 25°
<tagezi> с пологой мне не повезло )) +27 каждый день, под рюкзакми в мошкаре это жесть )
<Sergey_IT> у меня коллега там был зимой
<tagezi> ну вот я там по заповеднику гулял, км 160 наматал наверное, офигенно дикие места есть, оленей куча, и вообще красота )
<Sergey_IT> а химию не пользуешь?
<tagezi> не, аллергия на неё.. проще превыкнуть
<tagezi> к укусам )
<Sergey_IT> плохо... тогад только спирт, внутривенно
<tagezi> да и при таких масштабах химия обычно не помогает.. главное для привала выбирать проветриваемое место, а ходить побыстрее и не останавливаться )
<tagezi> псю больше всего доставалось, ему отмахиваться не чем было
<tagezi> фотки переберу, потом покажу
<Sergey_IT> а хвост?
<tagezi> ну хвостом он брюхо чесать не умеет )
<tagezi> кстати там и по культурному можно отдахнуть, не залезая в дичь и спать в домиках, там есть открытые, которые свободны для почещения
<tagezi> грибов было много, мы прям по тропе собирали.. правда только красные
<Sergey_IT> повезло, а здесь все зачервивело еще 2 недели назад, а сейчас вообще высохло
<tagezi> ну, вроде грозы ходят, может промочит
<tagezi> хотя у нас на этой недели 32 обещали
<tagezi> сегодня опять свет падал пару раз из за гроз )) электрики из финов ни какие.. комар пукнет - пол финляндии без света сидит )))
<Sergey_IT> грозы странно ходят, по северу и югу, а врайоне питера нет
<tagezi> наверное, я из жизни выпал немного
<tagezi> ЛО RC4 сделали из за ошибкис проверкой орфографии, все думали что ещё в прошлый понеделиник выйдет , теперь в среду ждё
<tagezi> м
<Sergey_IT> не выпал - тут скучно, разве что 14.04.1 вышла
<tagezi> ну, 37 человек.. если флудеров считать )
<tagezi> кстати наврное нужно обновиться
<Sergey_IT> попробуй
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2q5Ss
<tagezi> звуоквая волна )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40281
<tagezi> а ты говоришь скучно )))) тут такие страсти
<Sergey_IT> у меня gcc 4.8.2
<tagezi> вродеже в 14.04.1 по умолчаний 4.9.0 ставится
<tagezi> эм... хотя, наверное уже нет, ставиться 4.9.1
<Sergey_IT> команда gcc говорит 4.8.2, хотя 4.9 на днях ставилась
<tagezi> странно, действительно выдаёт 4.8.2
<Sergey_IT> а ты все новости да новости... )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пытаюсь вспомнить как ситать =) а то с этими оленями...
<tagezi> ч*
<Sergey_IT> считай в оленях )
<tagezi> =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-29
<sfeechka> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi|off> утра всем )
<viktor> !seen Iglov
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: бука
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<SergeyIT> жара, перегрелся
<tagezi> =)
<myordo> Здрасьте. подскажите для Мате есть что то на подобии компиза который позволит персонализировать систему разными эффектами?
<SergeyIT> во закрутил! (
<myordo> ну вы поняли что я имел ввиду.я прост новичок
<myordo> подскажете мб?
<andrex> compiz
<andrex> xD
<SergeyIT> 1. эффекты не нужны
<andrex> 2 юзай tty
<andrex> ЖВ
<raivis> mozhite pomogatj?
<raivis> u menja jestj lubuntu 11.04. i ja nemogu iskatj flash player na  chromium ili firefox? chto delat?
<andrex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<andrex> !translit > raivis
<ubuntuhelp> raivis, please see my private message
<raivis> У меня есть Lubuntu 04.11. и я не могу установить флеш-плеер на Mozzila или хрома. что делать в таком случае?
<raivis> 11.04**
<andrex> на хроме он ненужен
<SergeyIT> 11.04 уже не поддерживается
<raivis> Я для одного игровых шоу, чтобы установить последнюю версию нельзя восстановить что-то?
<andrex> ну эт ясень пень)
<andrex> качаеш тарбол и вытаскиваеш оттуда libflashplayer.so и кидаеш в /../../браузер/plugins или както так
<tagezi> andrex: nen&
<tagezi> тут?
<astrobeglec> В сети он вроде
<tagezi> ну, он может быть в сети, при этом спать, есть, или просто сидеть на унитазе )
<astrobeglec> - Не знаешь, кому полочка для ванны нужна? За 1000 р. отдам!
<tagezi> не мне, пересылка сбда будет стоить дороже чем съездить с Микели и купить её там )
<astrobeglec> tagezi: судя по отсутствию ртвета занят. Видать сообщение обрезалось, там четырехстрочный анекдот
<Sergey_IT> сверкает, гремит, хорошо )
<Sergey_IT> самолеты кружат
<BACbOK> Всем привет
<tagezi> все уже спят
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-30
<BACbOK> me не спит
 * BACbOK не спи
<BACbOK> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<BACbOK> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<BACbOK> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<royek> ку есть кто живой
<royek> ку чатлане
<mapps> hey
<mapps> are anyone awake?
<mapps> :D
<artemz> mapps: hey
<mapps> hey artemz
<mapps> you are for in russia?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you need russian guy?
<mapps> was just wondering
<mapps> im coming to Moscow in January
<mapps> very cold
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not realy cold
<mapps> for us
<mapps> it said
<mapps> -6 to -10
<mapps> cold for me (uk)
<mapps> applied for my visa so now have to wait
<mapps> :D
<mapps> russia=best
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yesterday was +32
<mapps> that seems hot
<mapps> for russia?
<mapps> where you live..moscow?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tula. 71rus - mark at automobile numbers
<mapps> when i come to russia
<mapps> is ok?
<mapps> ive heard scare stories
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 200 km south Moscow
<mapps> they say russians dont like gays or foreigners
<mapps> and im obviously foreign to people there
<JohnDoe_71Rus> more than 80% living in Moscow,  foreigners :)
<mapps> :)
<mapps> im not gay anyway;p
<mapps> im excited to come
<mapps> :D
<mapps> i imagine it to be so different to the uk
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wellcome in Tula. Samovar, pryanik, Tolstoy
<mapps> hm
<mapps> that near moscow?LD
<mapps> :D
<mapps> flight is towait
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 200 km south Moscow
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3 hours in car
<mapps> LGW - DME	07:00 06 January 2015
<mapps> DME - LGW	15:30 13 January 2015
<mapps> Tue 06 January 2015
<mapps> London Gatwick
<mapps> to Moscow Domodedovo
<mapps> Dep 07:00 - Arr 14:50
<mapps> Flight EZY8401
<mapps> 1 Adult
<mapps> thats my flight
<mapps> i guess thats the mai aiaport
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it's risky. If ES quarrel Russia more :)
<mapps> es?
<mapps> spain?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> EC
<mapps> oh
<mapps> ec?
<mapps> hm
<mapps> european countries?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> European Commission.
<mapps> Putin will never ever back down
<mapps> i think
<mapps> thats kinda why i think russia is ok
<mapps> dyou dont get bullied by other countries
<mapps> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> US media write different  :)
<mapps> of course
<mapps> clowns
<mapps> :D
<mapps> you think putin woukd back down?
<mapps> i dont
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 100% Psaki
<mapps> they talk of russia like its done something bad
<JohnDoe_71Rus> We don't want iron curtain back
<mapps> what do that mean?
<mapps> but also
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you don't know iron curtain?
<mapps> do most russians have good english?
<mapps> i was in Czech republic and sometimes they couldnt understand us
<mapps> ah i do sorry
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Don't know. I use google translate and school knowledge :)
<mapps> :D
<mapps> but say your parents
<mapps> would they understand me
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't think
<mapps> is it true
<mapps> what i hear
<mapps> big vodka drinkers
<myordo> всем привет, кто как считает что полезного можно держать на сервере? сейчас там крутится тим спик и опенвпн.
<mapps> hm
<mapps> myordo
<andrex> емае
<myordo> onf
<myordo> щта
<SergeyIT> не выражайся! Дети тут
<andrex> !ru > mapps
<ubuntuhelp> mapps, please see my private message
<andrex> tagezi:
<myordo> еще что ?
<myordo> пользуюсь  sip телефонией,думаю мб накатить атс
<andrex> да шо угодно. в зависимости нужно тебе это или нет
<myordo> что еще можно поставить что бы выжать максимум профита из серва
<myordo> та я вот и хз
<andrex> ну а нафиг он тебе тогда?
<myordo> ну хз. опен впн так то тоже по сути не всегда нужен. но порой на торрент сайты не пускает.
<myordo> а тут вроде как тим спик стоит
<myordo> и щас опен впн выручает порой
<andrex> сервак какой? свой или гдето услуга предоставляется?
<myordo> думаю мб что то наподобии астерикса попробовать постаивть
<myordo> услуга
<myordo> арендован сервак в германии
<myordo> но астерикс бось.  аскозия хоть и на нем,но вроде с ней полегче. настроек поменьше
<myordo> боюсь*
<andrex> ну взялбы какойнить впс дешманский под все это за 10 5ть доларов и все
<andrex> и недумал как его нагрузить)
<myordo> дада
<myordo> точно впс
<myordo> арендован
<myordo> забыл название,знаеш на языке крутится чтоо то
<myordo> а вспомнить слово не можеш
<andrex> а еслиб был свой можно было файло помойку и торенто качалку зпмутить
<andrex> и еще докучи всякой ерунды
<myordo> ну я вот думаю о покупке мини сервера НР
<myordo> надо ли оно мне?
<myordo> ну как центр управления всем оно конечно тру
<andrex> в принципе для таких маленьких целей можно вобще роутер с юсб юзать
<myordo> ну есть такой
<myordo> зюксель
<myordo> но чота он не ок
<myordo> вещает длна
<andrex> ченить типа ASUS WL-500
<myordo> стоит Zyxel Giga2
<myordo> не доволен DLNA дума если этим будет заниматся мини сервер нр думаю половчее будет.
<mapps> so glad
<mapps> ticket are booked
<mapps> russia herei come
<scratch[x]> Ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> scratch[x]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<scratch[x]> Привет всем
<scratch[x]> Есть кто живой?
<UNIm95> scratch[x]: ну я
<scratch[x]> Реально ли в 14.04 дрова для radeon 3000  поставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это старое или новое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за исключением новинок, опенсорсный радеон должен работать изкоробки
<scratch[x]> Старая встроенная
<scratch[x]> Ну на опенсорсе вроде работает, но тормазит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] ubuntu 10.04 опенсорс.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крути xorg.conf
<scratch[x]> Да че там крутить? В игрульуи все равно не поиграть
<scratch[x]> На опенсорсе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> игрульки не пробовал пока. И смотря какие игрульки
<scratch[x]> Ну есть такая urban terror
<scratch[x]> Под виндой летает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AssaultCube завелась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> террора не пробовал, места нет на винте
<scratch[x]> Завелась без тормазов?
<tagezi> игрульки зло
<tagezi> делои нужно заниматься
<tagezi> делом*
<Sergey_IT> компы вообще - зло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> scratch[x]: бегать нормально,  а вот целится получается плохо
<scratch[x]> Ну эт не игра тогда
<scratch[x]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я дальше не разбирался.
<scratch[x]> А че проприетарные не поставишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не хочу проблем с обновой ядра. Хотя я ядро наверно год назад последний раз трогал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> scratch[x]: я сейчас сижу на 10.04, 14.04 пока тестирую с флешки пока они наушники с bluetooth не поправят
<scratch[x]> У тебя че 10.04 стоит ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, на компе и ноуте
<scratch[x]> Чет старая такая?
<scratch[x]> Че не обновишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай выше
<scratch[x]> Ну че они кроме как 10.04 не работают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот видишь, поставил 14.04 а они не работают, поломали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1283003 ,fuf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *бага
<scratch[x]> Ну а 12 13 там тоже?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 12 смысла нету, после 14. А 13 это переходняк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я решил на LTS сидеть
<scratch[x]> Аа
<scratch[x]> А я когда качал исошку почему то версия была 14.04.1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, это что бы ты не качал все обновы с релиза
<scratch[x]> Ага ясненько
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04.4 давно
<scratch[x]> А вот еще такой вопрс щя ядро 3.13 в убунту можно понизить версию?
<scratch[x]> До 3.4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем понизить?
<scratch[x]> Да на сайте написано дрова только
<scratch[x]> Description:
<scratch[x]> Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<scratch[x]> Поэтому они наверно и не пашут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда твой путь - опенсорс
<scratch[x]> Точней после ввода пароля черный экран и через пару сек опять ввод пароля
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и баги строчить. Кстати, у тебя Galium всрал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В консоль, ставь mc и читай логи
<scratch[x]> А если из репов ставить, то юнити запускается без панели
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *встал
<scratch[x]> Галиум эт че?
<scratch[x]> Чет знакомое, не помню
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  а при чем тут галлиум?
<scratch[x]> А это типа опенсорс с 3д?
<scratch[x]> опенсорстока он вроде под нвидию
 * scratch[x] sleep zzzz
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: потому что если не галиум, то у него почему то очень старые опенсорсные дрова могут быть
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  галиум  в чистом виде заброшен с 2011 года.
<UNIm95> он включен в драйвер radeon или меся
<UNIm95> меса*
<Sergey_IT> галиум же для нвидиа
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: почему ты думаешь, что старые?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Для нвидии noveau.
<UNIm95> scratch[x]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<UNIm95> scratch[x]: там написано что в еще в 2009 галлиум влили в месу
<scratch[x]> Да я как бы не ставил галлиум
<JohnDoe_71Rus> галиум включили в радеон и теперь r300g r600g
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  на все что раньше hd5*** только открытые дрова или даунгрейд ксорга
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если r300 то это старый радеон
<scratch[x]> scratch@service-mtl:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<scratch[x]> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<scratch[x]> scratch@service-mtl:~$
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, совсем старый стал (. Просто у меня на компах весь зоопарк
<scratch[x]>  Я даж не знаю старая она или какая
<scratch[x]> Наверно да
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Да ничего. при зоопарках всегда так.
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  перечитай предыдущее предложение.
<UNIm95> Которое было адресовано тебе
<scratch[x]> Эт я понял
<scratch[x]> А версия ядра без разницы?
<scratch[x]> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86
<scratch[x]> Вот вроде оф драва
<Sergey_IT> радеон х1300 и 9600 работают и не падают, в отличие от нвидиа и интел
<scratch[x]> Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: если их использовать только для вывода картинки то все так и будет.
<scratch[x]> А у меня 3.13
<scratch[x]> Тоже понижать?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: если хочешь поиграть то все =(
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  у тебя какая ось сейчас?
<scratch[x]> Ubuntu 14.04
<UNIm951> test
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm951, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> а я не играю )
<UNIm951> scratch[x]:  у тебя есть какой-то критичный софт для обновления?
<UNIm951> scratch[x]:  я сижу тут с 12.04 и не жалуюсь
<scratch[x]> UNIm951: да нет, мне надо чтоб работало, офис и хром
<UNIm951> scratch[x]: и что?
<UNIm951> апдейты до 17 года будут
<scratch[x]> Ну критичного нет
<scratch[x]> Т.е на 12.04 дрова встанут?
<UNIm951> scratch[x]:  апдейту хрому и лисице идут
<scratch[x]> Проприетарные?
<UNIm951> да
<UNIm951> у меня 4570
<UNIm951> в ноуте
<scratch[x]> А они прям из репов встанут? apt-get install fglrx
<scratch[x]> ?
<UNIm951> нет
<UNIm951> точнее и такие встанут
<UNIm951> но у меня 13.1
<UNIm951> или 13.6
<UNIm951> который легаси
<scratch[x]> С оф сайта?
<scratch[x]> Ага ну для моей 13.1 вроде последние
<scratch[x]> А ты качал их вручную?
<UNIm951> Да
<UNIm951> только у меня 4***
<UNIm951> а не 3***
<scratch[x]> Ясно ну а там ксорг подходит?
<scratch[x]> В 12.04
<scratch[x]> ?
<UNIm951> üp
<UNIm951> хз
<UNIm951> проверь сам
<scratch[x]> Ну попробую перейти на нее
<UNIm951> scratch[x]: все подходит
<UNIm951> scratch[x]: X.Org X Server 1.11.3 3.2.0-67-generic-pae
<scratch[x]> Впринципе для либры и хрома есть ппа с актуальными версиями
<UNIm951> scratch[x]: тебе именно хром?
<scratch[x]> Ну а больше особо на работе и не надо
<UNIm951> или хромиум,
<scratch[x]> Хром
<UNIm951> так вроде гугл свой реп имеет с апдейтами
<UNIm951> там вроде даже к 10.04 есть
<scratch[x]> Ну да у меня щя унстейбл
<scratch[x]> 38
<UNIm951> а нахрен,
<UNIm951> ?
<scratch[x]> Да фиг знает думал мож какие плюшки там
<scratch[x]> )
<scratch[x]> UNIm951: так а если из оф реп дрова поставить?
<UNIm951> хз пробуй
<scratch[x]> Не попрут?
<UNIm951> это можно даже на лайф сиди попробывать
<scratch[x]> Ну все в понедельник переставлю на 12.04 отпишусь
<UNIm951> запустил рабочий стол, поставил дрова жокеем, перешёл в консоль рестартнул иксы и посмотрел на результат
<scratch[x]> Что за жокей?
<UNIm951> это имя утилиты которые дрова из репов ставит
<scratch[x]> А я думал аптом)
<scratch[x]> А как она правильно пишется?
<UNIm951> в менюхе драйверы устройств
<scratch[x]> Это там где настройка репов?
<UNIm951> хз
<scratch[x]> Соседняя вкладка
<UNIm951> я 14.04 только в версии [fce смотрел
<UNIm951> и первой прогой ставил синаптик =)
<scratch[x]> Кстати вот в 12.04 при логине было типа юнити и юнити 2д
<scratch[x]> Без эффектов, а в 14.04 уже нету
<scratch[x]> Только юнити
<scratch[x]> И кстати я думал синаприк по умолчанию идет
<scratch[x]> Ну посмотрим если дрова встанут то эффекты можно не отключать
<UNIm951> scratch[x]:  эффекты тормозят или что?
<scratch[x]> Ну да как то медленно окошки появляются и прячутся
<UNIm951> scratch[x]:  это вроде настройки
<UNIm951> специально для тормознутых юзеров
<UNIm951> здесь я не шучу
<scratch[x]> Блин я уже почти настроился на 12.4)
<scratch[x]> А мож мне проще ядро и иксы понизить?
<scratch[x]> Или в бинарнвх дистрах это не получится?
<UNIm95> получится
<UNIm95> только геммороя много
<scratch[x]> А ну ясно
<UNIm95> если не устраивает время открытия закрытия ищи настройку
<UNIm95> ccsm-- утилита с настройками
<scratch[x]> Я через нее вообще отрубил эффекты
<UNIm95> или просто найди на форумах
<scratch[x]> Но как я понимаю в открытых дровах поддержки 3d нету
<scratch[x]> Значит игры не попрут
<scratch[x]> А иногда нужно)
<scratch[x]> Хотя tee worlds пашет, мож и хватит
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: а есть смысл ставить 64 битную версию?
<scratch[x]> На компе 2 гига оперативы
<Sergey_IT> нет
<UNIm95> нет
<scratch[x]> Ага ну я так и думал
<Sergey_IT> а чего спрашивал?
<scratch[x]> Ну убедиться
<scratch[x]> Еще чета мне шрифты по дефолту не понравились
<scratch[x]> Ааааа блин я че хотел спросить то
<scratch[x]> У нас на работе стоят компы с астером
<scratch[x]> Чтоб на одном пк с виндой можно было посадить до 4 юзеров
<scratch[x]> Вот под убунтой можно так же сделать?
<scratch[x]> Если видюха с 2 выходами
<UNIm95> да
<UNIm95> ищи на хабре
<scratch[x]> Начальник чтот намекал, когда же я это настрою
<scratch[x]> Надоело ему платить за антивирусы и прочие приблуды
<Sergey_IT> а чем эти юзеры занимаются?
<scratch[x]> Ну у нас сервисная служба по ремонту мед. Техники
<scratch[x]> 1 на заявках, заполняет журнал в экселе
<scratch[x]> Остальные по разному, пишут дефектовки в либре офисе
<scratch[x]> Читают доки, форумы
<scratch[x]> Ну особо на пк не чем серьезным
<scratch[x]> Опятьже нужен либраофис и браузер, каму как по желанию
<scratch[x]> Каму фокс, каму хром
<scratch[x]> Вот тока с офисом могут быть траблы
<scratch[x]> Интересно его под вайном можно поставить?
<Sergey_IT> с браузером тоже проблемы могут быть
<scratch[x]> Хммм почему?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: присоединяюсь к вопросу.
<Sergey_IT> да из-за флеша иногда Х-ы падают на свободных дровах - нвидиа и интел
<scratch[x]> Ну я как бы планирую использовать проприетарные
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чото у меня ни разу не падали
<Sergey_IT> у меня старые видео
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-31
<AndChat|430625> Всем утра
<AndChat|430625> Хмм чет меня перетменовало
<myordo> gjlcrf;bnt
<myordo> подскажите как через консоль запустить ехе,вайн настроен
<d3n> wine <exe>
<scratch[x]> Вопрос не по теме, какие каналы во фриноде еще есть рускоговорящие?
<myordo> да вроде только этот
<myordo> если ты о комьюнити убунты
<myordo> еще был ирц чат минта
<myordo> адрес не помню погугли
<AndChat|430625> Ms office под вайном работает?
<d3n> а зачем он там нужен?
<d3n> работает
<myordo> либре офисе прекрасно заменяет
<d3n> кто нить знает как скрыть реальный "хвост"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обмотать вокруг ноги и в штаны
<d3n> да ты остряк)
<andrex> вмысле тут?
<d3n> в смысле на freenode, есть что-то типа флага +x
<andrex> нет
<andrex> есть /msg #freenode Can I get a hostname cloak?
<andrex> d3n: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<andrex> либо тор
<d3n> andrex спасибо
<andrex> np
<snql> крутые админы юзают bnc
<SergeyIT> разъемы?
<Bashaw> всем привет
<Bashaw> Есть кто живой,вопрос назрел
<ssd> sыва
<Bashaw> ttf-mscorefonts-installer как установить?
<lnx_usr> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tagezi> он не дождался ответа )
<Sergey_IT> он ему не нужен
<OnkelTem> Я придумал как элементарно ставить в тупик людей, которые думают, что они знают никсы
<OnkelTem> http://pastebin.com/UCuSz1ei - дыщь (ь - поскольку дыщь - это она, я полагаю)
<OnkelTem> Про порты можно пропустить
<OnkelTem> С 26-й строки - самый жыр!
<OnkelTem> Полтора года назад я вот так вот затроллил одну контору, которая сайты делает. Они должны были выложить сайт на моем сервере, ну я им выдал права к целевой дире. Госпади, это было какой-то ад, когда они всем IT отделом пытались
<OnkelTem> сделать cd
<OnkelTem> Точнее, упорно НЕ делали cd
<OnkelTem> А кликали блин в своих окошках по директорям...
<Sergey_IT> дальше хуже будет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-01
<tagezi> через час будет ровно сутки )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  все испортил (
<tagezi> да... надоело уже молчать )
<tagezi> сижу на канале, молчу сутками
<tagezi> перевожу всякий бред в тихоря )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-02
<tagezi> опять сутки молчим =)
<tagezi> что же все такие малчуны?
<[Raiden]> ктож их знает
<[Raiden]> я только вчера вечером с похода вернуося
<tagezi> [Raiden]: куда ходил?
<[Raiden]> Я ездил на машине на Вазуское водохранилище. Но там мы много ходили, и переезжали каждый день на ночевку. Так что пикником сложно назвать )
<[Raiden]> Водохранище здоровое, местами красивое. Примерно 210км от мск.
<tagezi> , понятно
<tagezi> мы с женой 2 недели в лесу прожили, более дикого леса с центральной себири не помню
<tagezi> ходили по оленим тропам.. давно у меня такого похода не было
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Я не ездию так далеко. Моя область и соседние.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да мы тоже не далико, 400 км всего от дома )
<tagezi> просто фины реально заповедник сделали
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> мы когда вышли на грунтовую дорогу, у нас был такой, лёгкий шок, от перецивилизованости места )
<tagezi> хотя под москво йтоже мест навалом красивых, а на востоке, кажись, есть и очень даже дикие
<[Raiden]> В общем я в основном купался и ходил по местам где раньше были деревни - знакомым было интересно. Там искуственное водохранилище. Часть деревень раселялось из-за этого часть из-за войны исчезло.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а фотки есть?
<Sergey_IT> чьи?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да райден ходил в "поход" с новой полаткой на водохранилище (наверное на промокание испытывал), вот я у него клянчу форки )
<[Raiden]> в будни может покажу чего-нить, не скинул ещё. С мыльницы есть.
<[Raiden]> на промокание не вышло, а собирал 4 раза )
<tagezi> я тоже за неделю так и не разобрал свои.. всё некогда
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, как у вас с грибами?
<tagezi> у нас только красные в лесу были.. сесь поход питались ими )
<Sergey_IT> у нас лисички только продают
<Sergey_IT> сухость (
<tagezi> лисички это попса.. у нас прям у дома полянами растут )
<[Raiden]> специально за грибами я не ездил, куда обычно ездию. А в походе видел мало и высохшие как сухари.
<tagezi> сухо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так у вас дожди идут, а у нас нет
<[Raiden]> Ягод поел немного. Малина, ежевика есть
<tagezi> ну, у нас они скорее проходят, местами, 15 минутные )
<tagezi> ягод кстати в лесу почти нет, странно.. обычно черники и брусники навалом, а в этом году лес пустой
<Sergey_IT> мы черники набрали уже, недели 2 назад, нормальное колическво было
<Sergey_IT> и брусники зеленой достаточно
<tagezi> сдесь на юге ещё есть немного, а в южной лапландии вообще голяк, мы за 2 недели видели только раз место с ягодами, хотя черничников влесу завались на всём маршруте было
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эт где?
<tagezi> морошка в этом году ещё зелёная, в прошлом уже отошла в это время
<Sergey_IT> семиозерье, район полян
<tagezi> да, там был не раз.. там красиво очень.. жаль только заповедник вест загадили (
<Sergey_IT> загадили везде
<Sergey_IT> даже за 200км все загажено
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну на юге области ничего, например на мшинских болотах
<[Raiden]> срача хватает. Народ у нас не любит убираться или хотя бы не гадить без разбору )
<[Raiden]> Патруль нужен. И закон что бы штрафы драть
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да сгласен
<Sergey_IT> надо, для начала, помойки на шоссе организовать, а то иногда мусор до дома вожу, чтобы выкинуть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, в финке например все возят, и ничего, нормально, чистенько
<Sergey_IT> но не за 250 км, наверно
<tagezi> на Сюоте, вообще одна помойка и пару урн, так что мы 400 км везли )
<tagezi> нам до помойки было в другую сторону )
<tagezi> это скорее просто мозги так устроины
<Sergey_IT> так проблема в том, что для местных жителей помоек нет, или слишком дорого
<Sergey_IT> точнее помойки есть, но вывозят в лес (и никому дела нет)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-03
<neoromantique> Нужно авторитетное мнение
<neoromantique> wmfs2 или dwm?
<eGGshke1> Привет всем !
<myordo> ghbdtn
<myordo> привет
<tagezi> привет?
<eGGshke1> Что ? Привет ?
<eGGshke1> есть живые ?
<piyavking> с какой целью интересуетесь?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<eGGshke1> Ясно, извиняюсь ^_^
<eGGshke1> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> или занимаются делом на благо сообщества )
<eGGshke1> http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ а чего не доступен ?
<piyavking> сайт поломался
<eGGshke1> !man for
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man for'
<tagezi> кто же его знает.. может владелец забыл заплатить за него, может досят хостера, а может промто все забили
<eGGshke1> жаль :-(
<tagezi> чо, оф сайта мало?
<tagezi> всё инфа которая нужна там есть
<tagezi> http://ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> чото сегодня тишина какая-то.. рассылки молчат, rss молчит
<tagezi> чо всех на чебурашку перевели? )
<eGGshke1> Вчера - ж 2 августа было :-) отходят от стресса :-)
<tagezi> ну так это в россии
<tagezi> у меня с русских rss только опеннет и синьюс.. остальное зарубежка.. а в рассылках россиийский вообще нет
<tagezi> а не, есть... 4 штуки, но они всегда молчат, ибо мертвы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты как думал, русская десантура гуляла. Это не хухры мухры. они еще неделю носу из берлоги не покажут
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да из тех что гулят, больше половины не имеют никакого отношения к дисанту, кроме как формы которую напяливают
<tagezi> и вообще это просто посня..
<tagezi> морпехи не гуляют, ибо, им пить вообще противопоказано, у них забрало опускается, и дальше всем кранты )
<eGGshke1> tagezi пфф, кто сказал что все вдвшники в хлам ? Лично я знаю 3 что не пьют, но ходят по фонтанам с флагами, и орут песни :-)
<tagezi> eGGshke1: ну не знаю, тех которых я знаю, сидят дома. ибо после авгана и чесни, хочеться всё забыть
<tagezi> чечни*
<eGGshke1> tagezi Ну, те что по взрослее днем просто клеят на машины все - возможные наклейки, флаги. А вечерком собираются компаниями на шашлыках где нибудь на природке.
<eGGshke1> tagezi Я имел в виду молодых :-)
<tagezi> ладно, закрыли тему
<tagezi> если нечем заняться, можно попереводить https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Faq/ru =)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-27
<tagezi> утра всем
<gry> Доброе утро.
<andrex> юунтухелп вас испужался, бедный.
<tagezi> да он вообще какой-то как не свой прям )
<andrex> tagezi: да это полюбому ты его неправильными бутербродами кормил
<tagezi> не, только кефир и овсяные хлопья.. )
<andrex> да вреш ты все, я то знаю, мне сверху доложили
<tagezi> тот кто сервер опять повесил? )
<tagezi> Plasma Mobile пиарят ))
<tagezi> https://dot.kde.org/2015/07/25/plasma-mobile-free-mobile-platform
<andrex> угу, я прям там свой телефон узнал)
<andrex> тока пробовать эту штуку я чет не хочу)
<andrex> баронос както посоветовал поставитьнесколько образов я потом телефон не смог обновить тока после перепрошивки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставлю mini 14.04 netinstall c флешки. Вот смутило это сообщение http://postimg.org/image/dfngleazj/ пугает что "дальше может быть хуже" хотя логично что ядро в инсталлере старей чем сейчас в репах
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в 14.04 вроде косяк такой
<tagezi> у меня тоже было последний раз когда ставил.. покрайне мере я помнб такое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле косяк?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ну пропустить и все?
<tagezi> пропустишь оно не встанет
<tagezi> хотя можешь попробовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин.  И как ставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не хочу 15
<tagezi> не из нет инстала
<tagezi> ты вообще что ставишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или нетинстал перекачать?
<tagezi> у тебя инет медленный что ли что ты не хочешь образ Лубунты или хубунты скачать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Я ставлю mini потом в конце выберу что то lxde и дадльше буду обвешивать по вкусу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в исошнике больше потом лишнего убирать чем из миника доставить
<tagezi> дай ссылку на мини, что-то я его найти снова не могу
<tagezi> ты 32-бит ставишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 64
<tagezi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<tagezi> ты что брал от туда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/ вот походу.
<tagezi> там три ядра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню откуда брал. Помню точно что скачал, записал на флеху и успешно поставил на комп около года назад
<tagezi> сейчас попробую 13 поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" - amd64 (20101020ubuntu308) из папки нетинстала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> папка .disk/mini-info
<tagezi> а зачем тебе 64?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> model name    : AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 435 Processor
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя что памяти больше 4 гигов?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "А что? А вдруг?" (с)
<tagezi> 32-64 - это адресация памяти, а не название процессора )
<tagezi> лан, щая гляну 64
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот скачал первый в списке нетинстал который без выкрутасов с ядрами Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" - amd64 (20101020ubuntu318)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхо идентичен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а нет 318
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: может расщедрится кто и подарит через месяц-другой еще 2 плашки ddr1 вот и будет 4 ubuf
<tagezi> если у тебя памяти меньше 4 гигов, лучше ставить 32, насколько я знаю.. в линухе раньше было так что амд - это процессор.. посмотреи на сранице третью ссылку для скачивания amd64 - ARM
<tagezi> амд армы не производит, просто установилось такое название за адресацией, так как амд первая придумала 64 бита адресацию, я понимаю так
<tagezi> в системах на 64 бита программы почти в 2 раза больше места занимают в памяти, тормозит сильнее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: неправда дяденька ваша arm64 - For 64-bit ARM (ARMv8)  нету  amd64 - ARM
<tagezi> да, одичал видаль во время похода )
<tagezi> andrex: nsr
<tagezi> тык
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ладно, думаю они реально ядро в нетинстале обновили и в репах тоже. Просто перепишу нетинслал новей
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2014/03/32-bit-64-bit-ubuntulinux.html
<tagezi> на самом деле, можно поставить ядро пае и 32-битная система будет пахать до 16 гигов, вроде, потребляя в 2 раза меньше ресурсов машины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: про пае знаю. По твоей ссылке все как раз наоборот что ты говорил, "новые процы сплошняком 64, в программах x64 быстрей исправляют ошибки - ставьте 64 если держит железо"
<tagezi> ну как знаешь..
<tagezi> у меня i5 с 4 гигами, и 32-бит работает намного быстрее чем 64,
<tagezi> реально раза в 2-3 быстрее, и память не жрёт как полисос..
<tagezi> пылесос*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: лубунта на ноуте, после загрузки 250-300 метров(с красивостями) с огнелисом гиг с хвостиком. Но это уже беда огнелиса
<tagezi> чото оно долго систему скачивает у меня
<tagezi> у меня кубунту с красивостями гиг с огнесилом, почтой, чатом ))) и огнелис не жрёт память фактически, это хром её выжерает как в несебя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелис жрет, с работающим адблоком. Через пару релизов обещали поколдовать
<gry> Пора с адблока на мю блок переходить. Кажется, с сорок-какой-то версии и адблоку стало легче, но не намного.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=42554
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3UMN2
<tagezi> с виртуалкой на гиг
<tagezi> gry: чо за мю?
<gry> Что-то такое же по функциональности, но более эффективная имплементация.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну давай померяемся писюками http://postimg.org/image/suu9ca0on/ :) огнелис 19 вкладок. И это не чистая лубунта а убунта 10.04 c натянутой лубунту-десктоп. После старта сразу жрет 660 метров
<tagezi> gry: ему гугл тоже платит?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня 64 тоже выжирает немерено, я тебе про то и говорю, 64 в 2 раза больше жрёт чем 32 разрядная.. мерится мне не чем.. рулетка в Питере осталась :р
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да где немеряно то?
<tagezi> ровно в 2 раза больше.. потому что адреса ячеек памяти не в 32 разряда укладываются а в 64 )
<tagezi> математика, блин )
<gry> tagezi: нет, он безмятежный и самостоятельный,как кот. Он так об этом и пишет.
<tagezi> не люблю котов )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у тебя занято 2,4/ ты сказал что еще виртуалка на гиг. То есть заято твоей кубунтой 1.4
<tagezi> 1,1 -1,2 виртуалная машина 1024 метра, плюс сам ВБ, и у меня пашет дофига чего.. после старта голая система 300 мегобайт, с почтой, оргонайзером, дельфином, фф 1,1- 1,2
<tagezi> на фкладках фф не много жрёт, намного меньше чем хром
<tagezi> так болье 1,5 у меня вообще очень редко занимается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот и у меня после старта лубунта64 на ноуте 250-300 метров
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это комп домашеий
<tagezi> в виртуалке ошибка твоя не получсется.. может как-то зависит от железа, но у меня базовая встала, уже предлагает поставить дополнительное по
<tagezi> ставил из мини с 13 ядром
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да я уже понял что они установщик поменяли
<tagezi> а мне диск нужно менять.. достало уже (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на сысысды?
<tagezi> да не, на хдд, этот сыплится
<tagezi> ссд дешевле чем за 120 евро не найти, и я не уверен что он мне нужен..
<tagezi> лучше памяти докупить, а то при сборке кода иногда не хватает, начинает свопится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и прально. Они еще хуже могут засыпаца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, насколько помню андрюшу на x32 не собрать
<tagezi> никогда не развлекался с андройдом
<tagezi> а вообще сборку можно через qume делать.. там всёравно какая система
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть виртуалка в виртуалке
<tagezi> да, собирать виртуальную машину в виртуальной машине на вертуальной магине )))
<tagezi> дебиан нормально собирается в убунте для любой архитектуры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стотыщь гигов оперативы и 2 мешка ядер процессорных
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ладно, попытка номер 2. Будем ставить
<andrex> tagezi: чаго тыкаешсо?
<andrex> 14 4 уже не будет больше с нетинстала ставится образа не обновляли а пакеты новее да и поддержка кончается
<andrex> как и все предыдущие
<andrex> хотя может нет лагнул
<andrex> и побил образ ядра прсто
<andrex> фз
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> заноси
<andrex> SergeyIT: о как это я тебя да и не заметил)
<SergeyIT> стареешь )
<andrex> походу
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: поставил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага.
<tagezi> на ебэе память продают?
<tagezi> планку на 8 штуки 2 от какогонить бренда типа самсунг или кингсофт?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> продают. Я второй покупкой там брал 2 плашки дефицитной rambus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/nulgmqad5/ тот же набор програм примерно, в огнелисе специально прощелкал все 19 вкладок. С коньками еще поколдовать надо будет
<tagezi> мне бы проц обновить до i7 четвёртого покаления, теслу, ссд на 250 гигов и памяти 16 гигов, и я буду даволен как слон )
<tagezi> теслу можно не последниюю.. можно одну из ранних, будет достаточно )
<andrex> ага еще свой личный космолет и пару лярдов денег
<andrex> tagezi: мечтай)
<tagezi> можно просто космолёт )
<tagezi> а вообще нужно, ибо достаёт.. 16 кадров панорама собирается 15 минут, жесть просто какая-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://hsto.org/getpro/habr/post_images/672/042/1ac/6720421acca7ce1cef1cdee2dd3ca9a7.jpg такую?
<tagezi> это что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тесла
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Tesla
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ясно, некуда было чипы девать. Обрезали мониторные головы и запихнули в новые коробки
<tagezi> ну, одна такая карточка и настольный комп превращается в минисуперкомпьютер
<tagezi> это не просто видеокарта, это модуть для вычислений, выход на монитор в них кстати есть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на вики написано что нет
<UNIm95> tagezi: Так какая мобила у твоей жены?
<UNIm95> Что за самс за 70?
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://www.samsung.com/fi/support/model/SM-G313HHANNEE
<UNIm95> tagezi: Эта мобила только для финки?
<tagezi> да вроде нет, продают и в других странах, языков много в ней
<UNIm95> Ты его с контрактом брал?
<tagezi> он не залоченый, свободный, можно любую симку воткнуть
<tagezi> деньги появятся я себе под эксперименты с мобильными линухами хочу взять
<UNIm95> Мне просто его цену найти не получается.
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://phone.1k.by/mobile/samsung/Samsung_Galaxy_Trend_2_SM_G313HN-1456565.html
<UNIm95> У меня 1к пишет что нет в продаже
<tagezi> у меня фф падает постоянно.. диск нужно менять видимо
<tagezi> сложно сидеть в браузере
<UNIm95> Я сейчас пытаюсь смотреть стрим на youtube. + пишу данные на ntfs
<UNIm95> Полностью понимаю о чем ты говоришь.
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://www.expert.fi/Puhelimet
<tagezi> http://www.expert.fi/Tuotteet/Puhelimet-ja-GPS/Puhelimet/Samsung-Galaxy-Young-2-SM-G130-Harmaa
<tagezi> блин, фины вообще местами тупари.. в одном месте 313 модель, в другом 130
<UNIm95> tagezi: ghобывал на этой мобилке ОО для андроида запускать?
<tagezi> 79 евро он сейчас стоит, короче
<tagezi> неа, это мобила жены, я её вещи не трогаю, а то испорчу,потом по шапке получу ))
<tagezi> а если само сломалось, то я не причем, это всё производитель криворукий ))
<UNIm95> Точно так же говорили про меня когда я чьи-то компы мучил.
<UNIm95> У тебя самого какая?
<tagezi> ээ.. у меня нокия на симбиане 2005 года
<tagezi> UNIm95: я пробовал на планшете его ставить от Сонки, он там падает зараза
<tagezi> может я что не правильно делаю, но вот как-то так
 * tagezi достали панорамы уже (
<UNIm95> Нокия на симбе 2009 года
<UNIm95> ХОчу поменять только из-за отсутствующего скайпа
<tagezi> скайп не нужен )
<tagezi> чо тебя хангоус не устраивает?
<UNIm95> У меня слишком много контактов в скайпе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удаляй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно дико с
<JohnDoe_71Rus> несекурное
<tagezi> как народ может восхищаться андройдом? тут полный бардак, все папки в кучу, сд не найти..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что включил - работает! Ты не видел врутри iOS
<tagezi> дажене пробовал смотреть )) нужно выпаять от оуда процесор, микру памяти и навигатор, а остальное выкинуть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я имел в виду содержимое флешки айоса
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-28
<alexanderyanin> ping
<ubuntuhelp> alexanderyanin, Ну понг, и что?
<alexanderyanin> test
<ubuntuhelp> alexanderyanin, Fail!
<alexanderyanin> ok
<alexanderyanin> hello
<alexanderyanin> всем привет
<alexanderyanin> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> alexanderyanin, Понг.
<alexanderyanin> ping
<ubuntuhelp> alexanderyanin, Failed!
<alexanderyanin> тут чат или что? Почему все молчат?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тут?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ntgthm? yj to` cgk.
<tagezi> теперь, но ещё сплю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера запустил Тень чернобыля =)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это что такое?
<tagezi> я не играю в игры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> атмосферный шутер 2007 года )
<andrex> гребаный сталкер проще сказать
<tagezi> UFO Alien помню.. одна из последних игр в которую играл
<andrex> задрот)
<vamadir> народ подскажите как сделать так чтобы запускалась только одна копия xchat, а то тыкаю на ярлык. Призапушеном xchat запускается второй
<vamadir> народ как сделать чтобы запускалась только одна копия xchat?
<andrex> ну наверное както так http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/lockfile1.html или если ты кодер то поправь код)
<NoOova> Например, с помощью flock
<NoOova> в консоли
<NoOova> но ты же уже вышел, чувак
<Guest60370> День добрый, кто-нить собирал live-cd?
<gry> собирал, хоть и не я
<gry> задай вопрос целиком, авось кто отзовётся
<andrex> Guest60370: читай https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD или говори что не получается
<Guest60370> gry, нужна лывка, с поддержкой reiser4, в инете не удалось такую найти, вот пытаюсь свою собрать
<Guest60370> собрал ядро, сгенерировал образ, но не могу побороть "can't access tty job control turned off"
<Guest60370> при загрузке
<andrex> http://www.busybox.net/FAQ.html#job_control
<Guest60370> andrex, но ведь если использовать штатное(из репозитория) ядро то всё в порядке, лывка загружается
<Guest60370> а если мною собранное, то вот ошибка та появляется
<Guest60370> а ведь собирал как в README написано, в исходниках ядра
<Guest60370> и конфиг использовал тот же что и у "штатного"
<Guest60370> и версия та же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: прикинь, 38 тандерберд не запускается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в консоли тихо кроме (process:21282): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и походу много у кого так
<Guest60370> или может у кого уже есть лывка с поддержкой Reiser4?
<Guest60370> поделитесь, а то боюсь не побороть мне эту нечисть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Guest60370: http://pizza.slitaz.org/ собери. И потом обязательно в виртуалке погоняй на работоспособность
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то бывает криво собирается
<Guest60370> очень жаль...
<tagezii> Как люди с телефона сидят в чате? Даже с планшета не удобно (
<Sergey_IT> да нормально с телефона
<tagezii> Sergey_IT: По этому ты и молчишь постояно? ))
<Sergey_IT> а чего говорить, пока все нормально )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-29
<andrex> утры
<andrex> пинают все пока сплю)
 * andrex зол)
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> tagezi: бу!
<tagezi> от такого слышу)
<andrex> сам ты утра
<jeshio> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UNIm95> Охренеть. В Германии Лада аГранта стоит дешевле чем в Беларуси.
<UNIm95> Вот как?
<UNIm95> Объясните.
<tagezi> UNIm95: налоги
<UNIm95> tagezi: 1500 км разница.
<UNIm95> + Германия, в отличии от РБ, не имеет собственного легкового автопроизводства
<tagezi> ну, значит у беларусии нет другого способа заработать
<UNIm95> Или мы богаче =)
<tagezi> это врятли.. у вас учитель зарабатывает 4-6 тысяч евро? )
<UNIm95> Нет
<tagezi> ну, вот
<UNIm95> Даже 4-5 беларусских лямов не зарабатывает
<tagezi> а сколько б лям в евро?
<UNIm95> Курс 17000
<UNIm95> Ладно я в ребут
<UNIm95> Что=то браузеры не запускаются
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> одна из планок рам глючит
<UNIm95> Весёлая ночка впереди
<|JohnDoe71Rus|> UNIm95: все просто, у автотаза новый моднявый дизайер
<UNIm95> |JohnDoe71Rus|: А причем тут дизайтер автоваза?
<UNIm95> дизайнер*
<|JohnDoe71Rus|> ему зарплата приличная полагается. Вот и цена отсюда )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-30
<andrex> !down > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> enhf dctv
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> воть блин так и знал что это ты будеш)
<UNIm95> Утра
<tagezi> andrex: чо сразу я. я что виноват что все молчат? )
<andrex> да
<andrex> это все ты виноват
<andrex> раньше артус был теперь ты)
<tagezi> мем тест можно только при загрузке сделать?
<UNIm95> tagezi: да
<tagezi> Г а если память то сыпаться будет всё?
<andrex> угу только из загрузчика
<tagezi> у меня только кдлайв иногда сыпается и фф
<andrex> оно низкоуровневое вродь тока
<andrex> и пускать нужно уж на часов 12
<tagezi> вчера в гимпе работал, картинка была на всю память + своп 80% =))) и он не сыпется
<tagezi> поеду себе новый винт покупать
<tagezi> 12 часов, это десть
<tagezi> ж*
<UNIm95> tagezi: А винт точно умер? Что Смарт показывает?
<UNIm95> Может в система zram работает?
<UNIm95>  У меня с ним тоже система зависала
<tagezi> винт сыпется потихоньку, у меня по середине есть пару бытых блоков, я вроде их мечу перед установкой, но не помогает оно
<UNIm95> ТОгда и вправду новый нужен
<tagezi> удалил всё с диска вплоть, чтобы место было свободно до них, переставил фф, стало проще, меньше падает
<tagezi> ладн, я завинтом
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> бери хитачи/HGST
<tagezi> что будет то и возьму
<tagezi> скорее всего будет тошиба на 500 гигов
<UNIm95> Не бери их
<UNIm95> Есть печальный опыт
<tagezi> http://www.gigantti.fi/
<tagezi> у меня сейчас WD стоит на буке
<tagezi> вот тебе печальный опыт, мозг конопатить стал через пол года
<tagezi> лан, я погнал
<UNIm95> Удачи
<andrex> у вд обычно нужно термо прокладки проверять они их гады от скотча не очищают
<andrex> потом тупизм начинается
<UNIm95> Ты о чем?
<andrex> а у них на чипах и прочем стоят термопрокладки и все скотчем залепленые
<UNIm95> А нахрен в винчестерах термопрокладки?
<andrex> а фиг знает
<andrex> но есть они там
<andrex> штук пять разбирал прилеплены а скотч не отодран
<andrex> еще из разных металов контакты тоже ппц
<andrex> окисляются
<SergeyIT> 1.5 года в нетбуке (шуруп) ssd 256Гб - полет нормальный
<andrex> нада тоже ссд взять
<andrex> на тер
<andrex> правда может южник накрыцо от того что все быстрее зашевелилось
<andrex> а он и так греется жестко
<UNIm95> andrex:  На мой взгляд лучше RAID из пары быстрых винчестеров собрать.
<oles__> f
<oles__> блин а где smbmount в 15.04
<oles__> зачем его выпилили вобще
<|rapidsp|> mount
<|rapidsp|> вроде smbmount это алиас mount с параметром
<|rapidsp|> шота у меня 14.04 третий раз за неделю ядро обновляет
<SergeyIT> осторожнее, народ  к отпуску в августе подчищает хвосты...
<oles__> ну вот делаю mount -t cifs  вместо smbmount и примонтированная шара отказывается ходить по ссылкам
<andrex> UNIm95: полностью солидарен но винты пошли говеные
<UNIm95> andrex: Вот именно поэтому в RAID0 +hotspare
<andrex> а посмотрим может и из винтов соберу ченить) хотя мона с ссдх  :D
<oles__> что как думаете чем увенчаются потуги самсунга с тайзеном и зачем он вобще его пытается на рынок продвинут так активно?
<andrex> а я вобще фз что это)
 * andrex отстает от жисти
<oles__> ну там пока только пару фотоаппаратов да одну мобилу выпустили с этим тайзеном
<tagezi> в этом мухосранске винтов вообще нет..
<andrex> не ругайся грешник)
<tagezi> вообще ни каких, только внешние на теробайт
<andrex> ну купи внешний выдерни его из коробки и воткни в комп)
<tagezi> andrex: да нифига.. они сейчас делают другие разъмы в них
<tagezi> у меня есть внешний на 2 тб, я разбирал, думал поменять, а там ничего похожего на сата нет
<andrex> интересно в том году брал все норм просто перехходник на какойто разьем как в самсунг галакси таб с сата и с него на юсб
<tagezi> а через юсб его ставить, так он тормозит как незнаю что
<tagezi> ну, ВД делают другой разъём на винте
<SergeyIT> да, занесло тебя в тьму-таракань )
<andrex> вот чукчи
<andrex> ну у мну сегейтовский
<andrex> с 3 0 усб
<andrex> но они всеравно медленные
<andrex> а с 72 оборотов доп питание нужно если внешне подрубать а от усб не форкать)
<tagezi> да я подумаю, с женой поедем в понедельник в Хельсенки, я может ссд возьму какойнить не дорогой, есть вроде в районе 150 евра
<andrex> ппц я думал в финке всюду все есть)
<andrex> а оказываеться вот ооно че)
<tagezi> да финка попа мира
<tagezi> вернее дырка в ней )
<andrex> а чаго тыт там забыл?
<tagezi> сегодня хотел карту себе оформить, ну чтобы наличку не таскать когда жена в разъездах, так они говорят "мы не можем, у вас нет постоянного дахода"
<tagezi> у меня жена зарабатывает, нафига им мой доход? пол часа промучали, ни в какую.. и так по всем пунктам.. про жратву я вообще молчу, они помоему не знают что такое еда, жрут какую-то хрень, чай и кофе тут делают из помоев что свиньи не доели
<andrex> лучшеб в какуюнить германию свалил) правда эмигрантов и туристов там не любят) но улыбаются всегда хоть и натянуто это все
<tagezi> тут всё что государство не контролирует, всё через одно место делается
<tagezi> сколько сейчас в россии ссд стоит?
<andrex> ну гдет от 4х до бесконечности)
<tagezi> на 250-500 гиг, от самсунга, например
<andrex> 22 - 40 у нас
<tagezi> 22-40 чего? тысячи?
<andrex> килорублей
<tagezi> 22 000 ?жесть
<andrex> 23 512 а 40 тер
<tagezi> они что золотые с алмазами?
<andrex> наверное)
<andrex> а вот оно че )
<tagezi> http://www.gigantti.fi/product/tietokoneet/kiintolevyt/SA850EVO250GB/samsung-850-evo-ssd-250-gb
<andrex> у нас в иркутске просто нет простых там всякие прошные какието с мега io скростью
<tagezi> в Питере чуть дешевле есть ссд
<andrex> а так есть в маркете за 5 - 12
<andrex> ну такой у нас 8 стоит)
<andrex> как 2 винта на тер
<andrex> или больше даже
<tagezi> вот я думаю.. может мне купить винт и планку памяти?
<tagezi> ))
<andrex> а щас опять цены поползут как сусанин в болота, валюьа повзлетала)
<andrex> можно
<andrex> разрешаю :D
<andrex> ноут хотел брать стоил 45 к месяц прошел стал 52 к стоить) я так подумал, лучше печенки куплю себе)
<andrex> вобщем походу актульно становится покупать стационары обходя сто магазинов или форумов с бу шными комплектухами. потому что ццены ппц не адекватные
<tagezi> да, ноуты дорогие
<tagezi> жена свой сломала, сейчас сидит на отцовском мучается
<andrex> не ну если кишки норм
<andrex> то можно и выложится
<tagezi> мы ей 3 года назадбрали, асус с 8 гигами i7 стоил 32 тысячи руб. сейчас глянул, точно, лучше печеньки купить )
<andrex> а вот к примеру что предлагают яблоко строители за их ценник это ппц жесть)
<andrex> за 200 к почти што офисный бук
<andrex> лучше иномарку подержаную взять
<tagezi> сколько сейчас память в росии стоит, планка на 4 гига
<andrex> какая именно?
<andrex> Hynix DDR3 1600 DIMM 4Gb 2 к без 100 р
<tagezi> ну да, DDR3
<tagezi> хотя нужно разобрать и посмотреть что там воткнули
<andrex> а ноутбучные гдет полторашку
<tagezi> f yf ccl ye;yj cdjg ltkfnm&
<tagezi> а на ссд нужно делать своп?
<andrex> помоему лучше ненадо
<andrex> это считай как флешка)
<andrex> будет часто своп юзаться навернется весь ссд
<tagezi> тоесть если ссд, то однозначно память учеличивать до "больше некуда"?
<andrex> ну фз 8 гигов пока хватает всюду
<tagezi> е муня вчера созрадо 3,5 гига памяти и 4 с хвостом свопа
<tagezi> сожрало*
<tagezi> да и при компиляции своп жрётся как в несебя бывает
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> или тмп
<andrex> )
<tagezi> тмп?
<andrex> tmp
<andrex> temp
<tagezi> понял
<tagezi> я вообще думал это и есть своп )))
<tagezi> а нафига своп в память переносить?
<andrex> OOo както собирал так он забил весь его)
<andrex> незнаю
<andrex> тмпху переносят чтоб шустрее шевелилось
<tagezi> ну вот ООо и ЛО они при компиляции выжирают всё напроч, как стадо мамонтов голожных
<tagezi> голодных
<andrex> угу я его тогда так и не собрал
<andrex> он матюгнулся что места нет и здох
<andrex> а я обиделся на него и все
<andrex> артус балуетсо
<tagezi> нашёл компьютерный магазин в хельсинки
<tagezi> цены в полтора раза дороже чем в россии
<andrex> и че там? пилиные видеокарты и магнитики от хдд)
<andrex> из платины
<andrex> а уних в евро да?
<andrex> если да то жаэе странно както) наверное налогище там жесткий
<tagezi> налоги жесткие
<andrex> процентов 40 поди)
<tagezi> я себе заказал радиодиталек для робота на 90 евро, так заплатил 22 евра за растоможку
<andrex> в европе ваще все чет дорогое
<andrex> свет вода налоги)
<tagezi> свет да, дорогой
<tagezi> в норвегии свет копейки стоит
<tagezi> но тут есть свои фишки со всем, которых в россии нет
<andrex> а у нас своя фишка
<andrex> на все гнуть цен
<andrex> ы
<andrex> пока хотелка не лопнет
<andrex> ща камуналка опять ростет
<andrex> в германи есть фишка с автобанами, прям закон) останавливаться нельзя на нем, хоть у тебя там машина возраваль, но двигаться должна)) короче выйдеш и будеш ее толкать как форест. со скростью км 200 в час
<andrex> дажно я храпать пошел)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Своп на ссд не делают
<UNIm95> Слишком дорого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у нас тут писали. Дядя спроектировал себе кажется солнечный вариант электростанции домой. И соседи сейчас тоже просят.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ему вышло в 3 раза деешевле чем наши электросети выставили цену только линию до его дома протянуть
<tagezi> пая ядро до сколько гигов памяти поддерживает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя столько денег нету )
<tagezi> интересно, ядро пае при 16гигах сильно будет тормазить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с чего ему тормозить то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Тебе волшебник дарит 16 гигов?
<tagezi> ну потому что там 36 битная абречазия страниц
<tagezi> адресация*
<tagezi> получается что приложение может есть только 4 Гига, а память имеет многоуровневую иерархию страниц, на обращение к памяти тратится больше времени
<VMV> всем привет! есть активные? :)
<VMV> кто сталкивался с такой проблемой nvidia? и есть ли решение?
<VMV> https://elementary.today/forum/1562-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0-%D1%81-%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8-nvidia
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-31
<andrex> ппц, тагезя в школьника превратился чтоли)
<andrex> утры все
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо там на меня бычишь?
<andrex> злой я)
 * andrex всегда злой
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> enhf
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя ссд какой фирмы?
<SergeyIT> tagezi: samsung (как и сам нетбук)
<tagezi> у самсунгов проблема в ядре
<tagezi> они вчера только патч предложили
<SergeyIT> проблем не было
<tagezi> интересно, кинстон будет работать или лучше скандиск купить?
<SergeyIT> не знаю, по-моему - это лотерея, как и с hdd
<andrex> яб алату взял)
<SergeyIT> а дадут?
<andrex> дадут
<andrex> мне все дают
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-01
<bsvxlv> Есть кто-нибудь живой?
<andrex> !ask > bsvxlv
<ubuntuhelp> bsvxlv, please see my private message
<andrex> ну и хрен с тобой, золотая рыбка...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-02
<aimon_> народ
<aimon_> как залогинится под своим ником
<aimon_> я как то был зареган
<aimon_> ау
<andrex> aimon_: пароль помниш?
<aimon_> ну
<andrex> aimon_: меняеш ник на тот который нужно /msg nickserv identify pass или смотри help по sedpass setpass
<aimon_> ну тот занят ник
<aimon_> в том и прикол что ник был мой )
<aimon_> а щ ахз
<aimon_> зареган давно был
<aimon_> пробнуть хочу залогиниться
<andrex> ну юзаеш другой тогда
<andrex> может его дропнули уже
<andrex> вобще по всем этим вопросам на #freenode
<tagezi> вообще они сделали востановление паролей
<andrex> ну какбы я сказал про это
<andrex> правда очепяталсо sendpass
<UNIm95> Снёс нафиг понеслось. Не могу нормально комп выключить через шестерёнку справа вверху.
<UNIm95> Народ. Может кто знает как исправить эту проблему: решил попробовать XBMC под убунтой. Погонял. Понял что как оболочка для работы совсем не годится
<UNIm95> Офигеть
<UNIm95> Пиджин местами сообщения перепутал.
<UNIm95> 1
<UNIm95> 2
<UNIm95> А так нормально.
<UNIm95> Я фигею
<Sergey_IT> теорию относительности вспомни
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  у тебя сообщения нормально отобразились?
<Sergey_IT> 1- Снес.... 2 - Народ...
<tagezi> UNIm95: нет, он про околосветовые скорости )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Сапсибо.
<UNIm95> Спасибо*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: вроде xbmc давно уже kodi называется
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: в 14.04 еще XMBC
<UNIm95> Ах да. Новый юзер может нормально выключить комп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в политиках добавить надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> polkit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для мифбунту тоже надо было достраивать
<Sergey_IT> а я никогда оболочки не доставлял, всегда переустановкой оси смотрел.... и без проблем
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: В смысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я года 4 назад баловался мифбунтой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: в мифбунте надо было дописать в политиках polkit что бы второй пользователь, в котором оболочка запускается мог выключать/ребутить комп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот сейчас, на 14.04 тоже надо было шаманить, то же в polkit что бы разрешить спящий и ждущий режимы. По дефолту их низя
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты в утилите которая управляла юзерами и группами настраивал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. У тебя какая конкретно проблемма
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1190/how-can-i-make-shutdown-not-require-admin-password
<UNIm95> Один юзер не может сделать shut down. Вместо этого проиходит logout.
<UNIm95> Новый юзер без проблем выключает машину.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178456.0
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Нет. Это не то. Система нормально выключается. Проблема лишь в том что с одним юзером это надо делать в 2 движения а с другим в одно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> копать в ту же сторону
<UNIm95> Юзеры админы.
<UNIm95> Оба
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не особо важно что оба админы)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати вот "Ну и напоследок в меню «Система» самого xbmc нужно выбрать вместо «Выход» «Выключение» чтобы при нажатии кнопки выключить на пульте он выключал не только себя но и компьютер." не твой случай?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ты кстати iptv не интересовался?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: я xbmc  на потестить брал. Он уже снесён.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11988319/ вот кто придумывал лейблы для температуры!
<Sergey_IT> электронщики... им же все понятно
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя 3-х ядерный атлон?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<Sergey_IT> на троих один атлон... ужас
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А что не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати. Temp3 всегда в районе 81с даже на винде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу читается не верно
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-01
<RoninDev> Подскажите, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1605012 написано Fix Released. Это когда уже можно будет через apt накатить этот фикс?
<tagezi> утра всем
<LLIAMAH> Народ, вем привет. Есть кто живой?
<krapton> привет
<LLIAMAH> Нужен совет по поводу связки MAAS+Juju+Openstack.
<krapton> пиши вопрос, кто знает помогут
<LLIAMAH> Сам openstack ставиться, виртуалки создаются и почти все хорошо. Кроме одного. Не получается выпустить виртуалки наружу
<LLIAMAH> То есть между собой они общаются. а наружу никак.
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: а виртуалки сами в инет достучаться могут?
<LLIAMAH> Нет, конечно
<LLIAMAH> И я пытаюсь понять с какого конца и какую часть настраивать
<LLIAMAH> Нужно ли конфигурить neutron компоненты после установки?
<UNIm95> У виртуальной сети есть настроенный gataway?
<LLIAMAH> Вот тут у меня самый большой затык.
<LLIAMAH> Создавал внутреннюю внешнюю сеть.
<UNIm95> o_O
<UNIm95> Чего?
 * UNIm95 мозг сломан
<LLIAMAH> Щас. Дайте мысли в кучу собрать
<LLIAMAH> Сломан не то слово
<LLIAMAH> Как выложить картинку, кто подскажет?
<LLIAMAH> Короче у меня такая схема https://habrastorage.org/files/dc0/274/1ea/dc02741eac3f403192d3e47d03d56fa2.png
<LLIAMAH> Не, вот так правильнее https://habrastorage.org/files/3bf/2f8/d35/3bf2f8d359e84269af689e67d1de173e.png
<LLIAMAH> Уй, ёёё. Все расползлось
<LLIAMAH> Попытка №3 https://habrastorage.org/files/ae3/956/4c0/ae39564c0c88422bb614ae455e24446d.jpeg
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: MAAS+JUJU+openstack между собой пингуются?
<LLIAMAH> Да. Все друг-друга видят.
<LLIAMAH> Виртуалки видят друг друга, но не видят MAAS+JUJU+openstack
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: товарищ. вы путаетесь в показаниях
<UNIm95> MAAS+JUJU видят инет?
<LLIAMAH> Да
<UNIm95> Что за ОС на этих машинах? Какой дефолтный шлюз?
<LLIAMAH> Ubuntu 14.04
<LLIAMAH> шлюз 192,168,15,254
<LLIAMAH> Кстати, что для Openstack внешняя сеть? 192.168.15.0 или 192.168.0.0/22? (Это я в концепции приложенной картинки спрашиваю)
<UNIm95> ifconfig -a на одной из openstack машин и на MAAS JUJU
<UNIm95> !pate|LLIAMAH:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pate'
<UNIm95> !paste|LLIAMAH
<ubuntuhelp> LLIAMAH: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21766989/
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21767093/ - это juju. То что выше это MAAS
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: openstack?
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21767418/ - а вот это нода
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: traceroute google.ru с MAAS и опенстак ноды
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: выключи на одной из нод juju-br0 для теста
<UNIm95> А то все одинаково
<LLIAMAH> щас traceroute сделаю
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21767908/ - нода
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21768083/ - MAAS
<LLIAMAH> Я сейчас не могу передергивать сетевые подключения - openstack в процессе установки.
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: идут по одинаковым путям. попробуй пингануть MAAS и обратно но IP
<LLIAMAH> не понял. Поподробнее пожалуйста
<UNIm95> user@MAAS ping openstack_node_IP_addres
<UNIm95> Когда я найчусь правильн описать адрес?
<UNIm95> научусь*
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21768848/ - MAAS
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: А теперь traceroute
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21769130/
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: А теперь traceroute до openstack ноды
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21769322/
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: А часом selinux/apparmor/iptables не мешают?
<LLIAMAH> selinux  на ubuntu не бывает
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21769614/ iptables
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: сделай на любом ubuntu хосте apt-cache search selinux и удивись
<LLIAMAH> да ладно.. серьёзно?
<LLIAMAH> Не, не я selinux не ставлю
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: selinux есть везде.
<UNIm95> по правилам вроде все можно
<LLIAMAH>  А как статус apparmor посмотреть
<LLIAMAH> ,
<LLIAMAH> ?
<UNIm95> что меня смущает в что на ноде 2 интерфейса с одним ip
<UNIm95> маской и прочим
<LLIAMAH> eth0 и juju-br0?
<UNIm95> да\
<LLIAMAH> Трафик идет только через juju
<LLIAMAH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21770344/
<UNIm95> Сеть 192.168.15.0/24 обеспечивает железный роутер?
<UNIm95> не виртуальный?
<LLIAMAH> Да
<LLIAMAH> Catalyst
<UNIm95> Может в нем разделение по виртуальным сетям сделано? без доступа друг к другу?
<UNIm95> между VLAN
<LLIAMAH> Нет, хосты из разных сетей друг-друга видят
<LLIAMAH> Так все-таки, вопрос по картинке  https://habrastorage.org/files/ae3/956/4c0/ae39564c0c88422bb614ae455e24446d.jpeg
<LLIAMAH>  что для Openstack внешняя сеть? 192.168.15.0 или 192.168.0.0/22?
<UNIm95> Должны быть обе.
<LLIAMAH> Когда я создаю внутреннюю сеть 10,0,12,0.24 виртуалки из этой сети должны пинговать 192,168,15,0.24?
<UNIm95> Если есть gateway который может перенаправить то да.
<LLIAMAH> gateway физический или виртуальный?
<UNIm95> оба
<UNIm95> Как виртуальный так и физический
<LLIAMAH> Как будут выглядеть настройки виртуального?
<LLIAMAH> В общих чертах
<LLIAMAH> Одним концом он должен смотреть во внутренюю сеть а вторым во внешнюю?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<andrex> странно
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: покажи линк по которому ты настраивал все7
<LLIAMAH> В смысле?
<UNIm95> буквальном. Косяк в какой-то из сетей. Возможно что у тебя есть виртуальный роутер для сетки 15.0/24 и реальный.
<UNIm95> поэтому при реальном соединении MAAS с роутером роутер у себя не видит хоста.
<UNIm95> и наоборот с виртуалками
<UNIm95> LLIAMAH: попробуй повторить все на машине juju но не только с 192.* адресами но и с 10.*
<LLIAMAH> Я сейчас openstack переустанавливаю. Давай тогда завтра со свежей установкой попробуем.
<UNIm95> Я так же поздно освобожусь
<LLIAMAH> ok. Спасибо
<UNIm95> У кого в чате есть стационарное интернет радио?
<andrex> у мну ваще радива нет
<andrex> никакова
<tagezi> UNIm95: что значит стационарное?
<tagezi> у меня коробка стоит
<UNIm95> https://habrahabr.ru/post/306850/
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у меня зоводская коробка.. но есть пару не нужных вафлераздатчиков
<UNIm95> не
<UNIm95> прикол в том что это радио почти ком
<UNIm95> комп
<tagezi> ну так там проц стоит, слабенький но проц
<tagezi> у меня коробка, тоже комп ... почти там андройд стоит
<UNIm95> 144Mhz
<UNIm95> ты почти зажрался =)
<tagezi> у меня ещё есть пару телефонов сломаных.. там тоже проци есть.. можно много процессорное спаять, сделать радио-мини-майнфрейм :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-02
<chelaxe> Как прописывать автоматически ip адрес интерфейсу который может исчезнуть, а потом появится?
<UNIm95> chelaxe: часов через 6-7 могу точнее глянуть.
<chelaxe> UNIm95, ok жду
<UNIm95> chelaxe: напомнись как я вернусь
<Admin1488> Утро
<Admin1488> =)
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> утра всем
<Admin1488> че как вы тут?
<Admin1488> смотрели мистер робот?
<tagezi> хрень полная.. лучще уж друзей смотреть
<Admin1488> а что не понравилось?
<Admin1488> я вот на него не подсел
<Admin1488> но меня порадовало что нет вечных пингов да нслукапов на экране при взломе))
<tagezi> да всё... теории заговора с идиотами в роли главных героев - это минимум моветон
<tagezi> если и смотреть сериалы, то что-нибудь звезного пути, по крайне мере... логики не хватает, но по крайне мере весело
<SergeyIT> это вы о чем?
<tagezi> это мы о зомби
<chelaxe> Как прописывать автоматически ip адрес интерфейсу который может исчезнуть, а потом появится?
<rapidsp> dhcp?
<chelaxe> rapidsp, нет нужно статика 192.168.10.0/30
<rapidsp> для ifup както скрипты прописываются
<chelaxe> бриджи тоже не пойдут. Раньше через них городил
<rapidsp> даже делал. давно. не помню как :)
<chelaxe> пробовал ifplugd но он не смог
<Admin1488> >tagezi  Ну от части согласен, вообще мои любимые это игра престолов, викинги, во все тяжкие.
<chelaxe> Admin1488, игра престолов, викинги, во все тяжкие +1 отличные сериальчики
<chelaxe> еще Последнее королевство.
<SergeyIT> какую чушь вы смотрите! (
<chelaxe> SergeyIT, ага (
<Admin1488> Ща посмотрим че за королевство
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я же тебе сказал, мы о зомби :))
<Admin1488> >SergeyIT это царский набор сериальчиков сам ты чушь)
<tagezi> если бы они это смотрели на английском... был бы хоть какой-то профит, а так...
<SergeyIT> я то чушь - это точно ))), а вам то это зачем? (А тагези и сам зомби ;) )
<Admin1488> ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты бы попереводил TSCP, я бы на тебя посмотрел
<andrex> да чуш
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поэтому и не перевожу )
<andrex> зачем
<andrex> пусть учат языки)))
<tagezi> угу, выучат они языки... гуглтраслит бы осилили
<Admin1488> =)
<rapidsp> никто не встречал, тандерберд при отправке вдруг стал говорить что "не смог получить пароль для (имя сервера)"
<rapidsp> это иксчендж. причем еволюшн с теми же настройками работает норм
<tester13585749> дайте плеас адрес сервера для клиента polari
<Sergey_IT> ти-ши-нааа..
<Sergey_IT> откуда столько народа... спящего
<tagezi> сериальчики смотрят
<Sergey_IT> а на канале iptv есть?
<tagezi> не знаю.. я сегодня так на переводился, что скоро забуду свой ник
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-03
<chelaxe> доброе
<tomfarr> угу
<tagezi> угу, доброе
<andrex> че доброе
 * andrex злое
<Admin1488> Утро!
<RoninDev> Кто нибудь знает, что такое 'SRU process'?
<UNIm95> RoninDev: А название разве не говорящее?
<RoninDev> UNIm95: =)
<RoninDev> It's already fixed in 16.10 and we already started the SRU process to bring the fix to the regression in 16.04.
<tagezi> RoninDev: Stable Release Update (SRU) Verification is the process of testing packages from the -proposed repository, that have been updated to fix bugs
<RoninDev> tagezi: спасибо
<prizrak> добрый вечер
<prizrak> возникла вот такая ошибка: /usr/lib/colord/colord-sane
<prizrak> что это ? и как с этим боролся? может кто то сталкивался.
<Xus> 16.04 LTS?
<prizrak> да
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера :)
<UNIm95> Была у меня мышь от мелкософта
<UNIm95> догодайтесь что с ней стало?
<UNIm95> догадайтесь*
<tagezi> там свето-диод не плохой :)
<tagezi> и микросхема приёмник тоже, из него камеру можно сделать :))
<UNIm95> Обвкновенный красный
<tagezi> старая чтоли?
<UNIm95> левый клик сдох
<UNIm95> хз
<tagezi> ну так ей уже лет 5
<tagezi> они уже фиг знает сколько инфракрасные лиоды ставят
<UNIm95> хз сколько ей лет
<UNIm95> я на работе прихватизировал
<UNIm95> сейчас за свои кровные hama torino купил
<UNIm95> 15€
<UNIm95> и теперь не могу понять как пользоваться другими мышками
<tagezi> о_О
<UNIm95> Да
<UNIm95> тут цены жопа
<UNIm95> можно и за 4 евро найти
<UNIm95> но мне оно не нравилосб
<UNIm95> tagezi: или чего ты в шоке?
<tagezi> ну, дорого
<UNIm95> Это я знаю.
<UNIm95> тут очень популярны проводные
<UNIm95> без проводные?
<UNIm95> *
<UNIm95> а на них цены от 20
<UNIm95> на логитек от 30
<UNIm95> причем производство примерно на 50 км от южной границы
<UNIm95> и качество у логитека говном стало.
<UNIm95> у меня простая клава к120
<UNIm95> через 6 месяцев она сдохла
<UNIm95> пришлось менять.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  начальная цена была 20 евро.
<Sergey_IT> все новое хуже старого
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-04
<Admin1488> Утро
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-05
<Admin1488> Утро
<Admin1488> Парни чет поставил skype alpha он не звонит)))))))))))00
<Admin1488> но признаки жизни подает
<Admin1488> там чет и настроек толком нет он как вебка с виду
<Admin1488> Проблема была на стороне клиента на гавнофоне 4
<snql> ребята как организован автозапуск приложений а убунту? там не приходилось ничего добавлять, оно как то само запускало все приложения с предыдущего сеанса
<snql> хотелось бы замутить подобное в другом дистре, чтобы это происходило более прозрачно
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Есть контакт.
<andrex> snql: такое тока в кедах из коробки
<snql> печаль
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/sxgtmDx.png
<chelaxe> Admin1488, он же и есть вебка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну кто накатил 14.04.5?
<rapidsp> а что это?
<SergeyIT> давно уже на 16.04
<rapidsp> вот и я о том же
<[koshka]> Опачки
<[koshka]> Че вы как тут?
<rapidsp> както тут
<snql> выглядит очень качественно https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepin
<snql> даже "колхозного тюнинга" моим минус третим зрением не сыскать
<snql> надо будет поиграться с dde
<andrex> [koshka]: кысь кысь)))
<[koshka]> Блин) зашла и уснула)
<[koshka]> andrex: миу
<andrex> нифига ты
<andrex> че рассказывай
<andrex> сгоняла на родину купила видяшку? чета там стримы писать собиралась))
<[koshka]> Не, на родину осенью
<[koshka]> На сентябрь билеты купили
<[koshka]> Я сегодня кое че сотворила)) щас покажу
<[koshka]> В личку кинула)
<andrex> [koshka]: мамка заругает)
<[koshka]> Неа
<[koshka]> Я ей показала уже
<andrex> а ну да не заругает
<andrex> уже потомучто заругала
<andrex> знак зрдиака чтоли?
<[koshka]> andrex: ага
<[koshka]> Близняшки :))))
<andrex> да понял
<andrex> я тоже 2 палки
<[koshka]>  Когда у тебя?)
<andrex> 1 июня
<[koshka]> Я чуточку пораньше
<[koshka]> 24 мая
<andrex> ну норм че
<[koshka]> Блин, зарядка током бьет)
<andrex> круто)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-06
<schyuka> ку
<StayaSinic> Господа, у меня тут проблема. Обновил фурифокс и теперь когда набираю адресс в строке - выдает предложение в выпадающем меню. Выбираю его клавиатурой, жму энтер и ничего не происходит. Нужно только мышкой кликнуть - тогда начнет грузиться. Это как-
<StayaSinic> то можно решить?
 * andrex незнает что такое фурифокс
<andrex> tagezi: тык
<andrex> tagezi: тыж огнелис пользуеш? такаяже у тя фигня или это тупо фича фф)
<andrex> StayaSinic: какая версия фф?
<StayaSinic> 48.0
<StayaSinic> новая, последняя.
<tagezi> StayaSinic: пример предложения дай
<tagezi> у меня оно нифига не предлагает, просто говорит что поиск будет
<StayaSinic> да любой из списка - адресс посещённый
<tagezi> StayaSinic: твой личный гномик
<tagezi> у меня всё работает
<StayaSinic> он полностью копируется в адресную строку и по энтеру не переходит.
<StayaSinic> думал фокус теряется -  тыкнул мышью в строку адресную - всё равно не преходит.
<tagezi> у меня видео записывалка не установлена, я бы тебе скринкас написал
<StayaSinic> просто хотел узнать - только у меня такое или известный баг
<tagezi> может быть проблема в том что плагины не обновились, смотри их
<tagezi> эм.. у меня ещё 45.2.0 стоит
<tagezi> www-client/firefox  Доступные версии:      38.8.0^d 45.2.0^d ~45.3.0^d ~48.0^d
<tagezi> 48 помечан как не стабильный,хрен его знает по чему
<StayaSinic> сам себе злобный буратино. дропнул профиль - всё заработало.
<StayaSinic> осталось только пол дня подождать когда оно всё синхронизирует.
<andrex> в ubuntubsd ваще 41
<StayaSinic> у меня вот 1404 лтс убунта. сегодня пришла обнова, спустя три дня релиза. как-то медленно синхронизируется. тыкнул принудительно - ничего не происходит. чумка напала.
<andrex> дак потому что обнова приходит тока когда релизится до vername.1
<StayaSinic> разобрался. с лисой всё в порядке. это дополнение  instant fox ломало поиск.
<snql> и вот зачем нужно было выпиливать из гнома gnome-session-properties. как теперь заделать "умный" автостарт не изобретая новый велосипед не ясно
<Sergey_IT> первое золото на олимпиаде
<andrex> Sergey_IT - самый активный персонаж нашего сообщества))
<tagezi> andrex: вы с Серёгой поменялись местами, теперь он активный, а ты брюзга :)
<andrex> да ну)) я не брюзга
<andrex> tagezi: тьпу на тя, бубубу
<tagezi> )))
<Sergey_IT> разборки как всегда между тагези и андрексом )))
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> ушол пушить портаж
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-07
<schyuka> всем привет, тут кто то телеграмом пользуется ?
<schyuka> проблема с обновлением телеграма, он не обновляется, как мне его полностью удалить и ппа и потом установить с гитхаба актуальную версию
<schyuka> ?
<tomfarr> ты не в танцах
<linxon> ему чтобы обновиться нужны права доступа на запись в корень каталога программы
<linxon> запусти под рутом и обнови его
<andrex> schyuka: ppa-purge --help && git --help
<andrex> пусть жрет кактус рас хотит
<linxon> андрюха
<schyuka> так до этого сколько раз он обновлялся такого приколв ни разу не было
<linxon> привет
<andrex> привет
<andrex> нафиг он ваще нужен
<schyuka> привет
<andrex> телеграм этот
<tomfarr>  а у меня нет выбора: Ватсап и вайбер не ставятся на мою 6.1.1
<schyuka> он работает нормально, шустрый
<andrex> нафиг он нужен?
<andrex> я не спрашиваю как он работает
<schyuka> я на скайп забил уже давно искал что то другое тут телега появилась, вот и пользуюсь
<schyuka> а чем он тебя отпугивает ?
<schyuka> поделись скептицизмом своим, мне интересно)
<schyuka> так ты можешь мне помочь спроблемкой, если конечно не сложно тебе?
<andrex> всемя параноик
<andrex> ))
<andrex> он срет в логи сообщениями он просто отдает приватные ключи он также собирает всю инфу от твоего номера телефона  место положения до контактов
<andrex> а так как взять ключ у него просто то и все остальное узнать уже дело техники
<andrex> ))
<schyuka> вот это интересно действительно)) они же орут на весь мир что их никто не взломает) где ты взял эту инфу?
<andrex> узнать номер телефона жертвы и перехватить смску с паролем все
<andrex> весь взлом
<andrex> даже трафик снифить ненужно
<schyuka> у меня очень много знакомых которые бизнесом занимаются и перевели все приватые обсуждения в телеграм, для безопасности. ну сам понимаешь
<andrex> чета странная контора)
<andrex> обыно пишут свой софт и все
<schyuka> ты не понял меня, диалоги приватные касающиеся собственных интересов)
<schyuka> не каждый человек умеет софт писать
<linxon> schyuka в /opt/Telegram-xxx должен быть файл Updater
<linxon> запусти его через ,sudo
<schyuka> щас посмотрю
<linxon> andrex через стиралку пишу
<schyuka> есть такой файлик, как его запускать ?
<linxon> ноут сгорел, блин
<andrex> а че не через утюг
<andrex> удобно мобильно
<linxon> тоже сгорел
<schyuka> только про утюг и подумал)
<andrex> стиралку в карман не пожеш)
<linxon> в цепи питания что-то полетело
<linxon> мосфет
<linxon> возможно
<andrex> отколупай топором
<linxon> жду посылку, пока
<andrex> и проводом от трансформаторной будки напрямую соедини
<andrex> холодной сваркой
<linxon> вредные советы от дяди Андрея пошли гы
<linxon> наверное я бы так и сделал если бы был пьян или был не в себе
<andrex> а ты вс ебе?
<andrex> как это?
<andrex> O_o
<linxon> schyuka как запустить разобрался?
<schyuka> вот не помню) это через терминал делать нужно из под рута
<schyuka> но как))? команды не помню
<andrex> sudo запусти мне эту фигню ----> ./fignya
<schyuka> хорошая штука линукс, мне нравится
<andrex> нене
<andrex> неправильно
<schyuka> а если сразу сделать sudo -s а потом "запустить фигню" ?
<andrex> gksu *
<linxon> ну .открой терминал и перейди в каталог телеграма
<linxon> туда где Updater
<schyuka> ща
<andrex> гуевины от рута пускать страшнодело через судо))
<linxon> :)
<andrex> linxon: че поставил себе кеды на стиралку?
<linxon> schyuka запускается через точку ./Updater
<schyuka> все я на месте
<linxon> или просто полный путь указываешь
<andrex> мб
<andrex> а мб и нет
<schyuka> тоесть команда будет выглядеть (sudo ./Updater)
<schyuka> оно?
<andrex> мб sh бяка
<linxon> не. у меня нету времени сейчас
<linxon> хм... да
<schyuka> ок, запускаю
<linxon> нету консоди под рукой
<linxon> но вроде должно сработать
<schyuka> не катит))
<schyuka> трюк не прошел)
<schyuka> гг
<linxon> а что там лежит в каталоге?
<schyuka> schyuka@schyuka:/opt/telegram$ sudu ./Updater
<schyuka> Команда 'sudu' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:
<schyuka>  Команда 'sudo' из пакета 'sudo-ldap' (universe)
<schyuka>  Команда 'sudo' из пакета 'sudo' (main)
<schyuka>  Команда 'tudu' из пакета 'tudu' (universe)
<schyuka> sudu: команда не найдена
<andrex> cfvns sudu
<andrex> самты
<andrex> ну ты и ссзб
<andrex> ты в глаза себе нассал чтоли?
<schyuka> тебе команду  LS показать ?
<schyuka> блин)
 * linxon пнул по стиралке
<schyuka> не обновился((
<schyuka> команда выполнилась но версия все та же
<andrex> какая версия?
<schyuka> 0.9.56
<andrex> http://termbin.com/gvdk чета их много)
<andrex> протухший какойто
<andrex> 0.10.1
<schyuka> ого, что это за ссылка)
<schyuka> https://desktop.telegram.org/#changelog
<schyuka> я версию клиента вот тут смотрю
<andrex> 0.10.1 щас
<andrex> а я в попртах смотрю
<schyuka> ну вот telegram-desktop-bin версия 0.10
<schyuka> это то что мне нужно
<schyuka> я вообще хочу удалить ппа и сам телеграм и заново установить из гитхаба
<schyuka> но сложновато мне самому
<schyuka> и собственна пишу сюда) так было в вики на форуменаписано )) гы
<schyuka> представление имею но опыта нету
<schyuka> зеленый
<andrex> 18:39:14         andrex | schyuka: ppa-purge --help && git --help
<schyuka> ага, почти понятно) почитаю разберусь
<schyuka> не судите строго но писать сюда буду, будет вам над чем поорать)) ждите, только не баньте пжалста
<andrex> !paste | schyuka
<ubuntuhelp> schyuka: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<schyuka> я понял про paste.ubuntu.com
<Sergey_IT> а я в отпуске ;)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чо ты тут делаешь тогда?
<tagezi> кстати, сегодня карзину лисичек набрали
<tagezi> ща думаю что с ними делать.. сразу пожарить много как-то
<Sergey_IT> завтра под Приозерск уезжаем
<Sergey_IT> лисички сушить можно
<Sergey_IT> мариновать
<schyuka> доброй ночи
<tomfarr> угу
<tomfarr> щука че не спим?
<Sergey_IT> рак ище не свиснул
<tomfarr> Sergey_IT: возьмете транса с собой?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-31
<vazadorojniy> Добрый день, коллеги! Вопрос по самбе, есть два сервера ubuntu члены домена винды. Почему id конкретного доменного пользователя на этих серверах разные, на одном он скажем 10014, а на втором 10020. Нельзя ли привести карты пользователей на обоих сервера
<vazadorojniy> х к идентичному состоянию? Спасибо огромное за помощь!
<anderx> используй RID
<anderx> idmap config domain : backend = rid
<anderx> итд
<anderx> в smb.conf
<vazadorojniy> спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать
<anderx> man idmap_rid
<anderx> man smb.conf
<vazadorojniy> спасибо большое, буду пробовать
<vazadorojniy> получается, если я поправлю настройки, все права на файлах слетят?
<anderx> нет
<anderx> тыж не по уидам праваставил
<vazadorojniy> ок
<vazadorojniy> спасибо
<SergeyIT> читаю - по иудам... (( пора в отпуск
<|rapidsp|> никто случайно freeradius через rest не настраивал?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-01
<|rapidsp|> ЩЛ9691кфя
<andrex> |rapidsp|: а в бубен?
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а как регулярным выражением сказать Искать "а" или "б"?
<andrex> -regex  '.*\(a\|b\)$'
<|rapidsp|> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-04
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а канал умирает, да ?
<Scrimmer> @mva ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта работает, у нубов нет проблем
<SergeyIT> не канал... а общество
<JohnDoe_71Rus> включите назад веб морду, будет вам общество
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в некоторых дистрибах irc клиент изкоробки настроен на каналы. обеспечен поток неофитов
<Scrimmer> ну раньше народу тут было поболее
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-29
<Big_Aziz> b
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-30
<fancat> Всем привет
<diskin> fancat, привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<diskin> мдээээ
<SergeyIT> куй не куй, а проворот механизмов требуется
<LyzV_> Где я? Что со мной?
<diskin> гг
<diskin> интересно, как сюда люди попадают
<LyzV_> Как как? Ветром занесло... Вот понадобилось подключиться к каналу #yocto, вот и разбираюсь с irc
<LyzV_> Жду подтверждение ника...
<LyzV_> diskin, привет. Как я понял это канал про ubuntu? Можешь посоветовать подходящего irc-клиента
<diskin> LyzV_, у меня hexchat
<diskin> но тут его не любят )
<LyzV_> Да мне всеобщая любовь и не нужна. Нужно чтобы лёгкий, простой, удобный и много мусора не ставил в систему
<andrex> !irc > LyzV_
<ubuntuhelp> LyzV_, please see my private message
<andrex> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные. можешь хоть telnet заюзать если оно тебе просто и нравится
<Big_Aziz> Я здесь: Kokand, Узбекистан
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-31
<Sergey_IT> август на носу...
<andrex> да
<andrex> о ко мне моник приедет через 4 дня :D
<andrex> надоел этот квадрат)
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<andrex> benq
<andrex> https://market.yandex.ru/product--monitor-benq-gc2870h/13793392
<Sergey_IT> У меня он - 1920х1200
<andrex> а вот квадрат https://market.yandex.ru/product--monitor-viewsonic-va916g/6941522
<Sergey_IT> у меня 23"
<andrex> ну он работает и все с ним норм и еще стока же проработает)
<Sergey_IT> и hdmi, dp
<andrex> ноо работа с текстом на нем начинает напрягать
<andrex> старею)
<Sergey_IT> не преувеличивай - софт просто меняется
<Sergey_IT> у меня вообще ни один монитор/дисплей не вышли из строя
<andrex> ну был делл 21 дюйма продал) был лж 17 продал был еще один вьюсоник на 15 продал) был еще самсунг на 16 тоже тудаже))
<andrex> переезды и не охота все тащить с собой)
<Sergey_IT> у меня предыдущий как твой вьюсоник, только benq был
<andrex> еще вроде 23 стеклянный был даже самсунг
<andrex> но ламповые 19 + ппц гробы) с ними вобще не поперезжаешь)
<Sergey_IT> а на работе 1280х1024 4 штуки - устраивает
<Sergey_IT> забудь ЭЛТ
<andrex> на работе тоже уже мало
<andrex> по удаленке залезешь в какуюнить 1ску и ппц))
<Sergey_IT> мне это не надо к счастью ))
<andrex> ну гос там всякие еисы сбисы и прочие фигисы с кучей фиговин с защитами и впнами
<andrex> гон вобще))
<Sergey_IT> да нормально, я вообще на телетайпе начинал
<Sergey_IT> до этого перфокарты были
<andrex> да прикол в том что я не понимаю зачем) там нет ничего такого
<andrex> еще 3 класс секретности безопасности вкорячили
<andrex> гостайна блин)
<Sergey_IT> так службам надо свою работу оправдывать
<andrex> хм даже 2й
<andrex> дурдом)
<andrex> Sergey_IT, угу и бумаговолокиты куча) этим всяким службам сллать)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-02
<mintdja> о. круто
<mintdja> тоже так хочу
<SergeyIT> чего?
<mintdja> SergeyIT: ~unim95@2a02:908:d70:d760:230:18ff:fec3:fdb9) has joined
<UNIm95> mintdja: Поверь. Ничего хорошего. Нет DynDNS, нет возможности получить статический адрес. Внезапное осознаниечто ты открыт по IPv6 для всего мира
<UNIm95> Так как firewall настроен только на ipv4 и ipv6 реально отркрыт всюду.
<mintdja> UNIm95: понятно...
<LyzV> Добрый вечер. Как установить две версии программы git?
<LyzV> У меня стоит 2.17.1 и она уже не поддерживает --set-upstream. На некоторое время нужна старая версия с поддержкой этой опции.
#ubuntu-ru 2020-07-29
<wanderer79> Здравствуйте, Ubuntu 20.04 отсутсвует пункт 'Автоматический, только DHCP' протокола ipv4 в network manager. Как его можно вернуть, в ipv6 он есть?
<rapidsp> dhcp и есть автоматический
<mintdja> дык он и отсутствует, как я понял )
<mintdja> однако уже вышел
#ubuntu-ru 2020-07-30
<Steel_Rat> приятного вечера господа.
<handiness> И тебе
<diskin> Steel_Rat, скорее ночера :)
<Steel_Rat> Шутку про то,   как пропатчить kde под freebsd поаторять не буду, но очень нужна помощь кого то поумней меня. Скажите как нормально воткнуть в Убунту хром. У меня руки опустились уже.
<diskin> это браузер такой что ли?
<Steel_Rat> типа того.
<diskin> и какие проблемы?
<diskin> вроде у всех он установлен, и все ок
<handiness> :Steel_Rat: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb && sudo apt install ./google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<handiness> Или ты про хромиум?
<Steel_Rat> нет про стандартный хром
<diskin> о, я кстати отстал, и не в курсе, что apt install умеет локальные пакеты ставить
<diskin> я бы ставил dpkg -i
<diskin> но наверно и так можно
<Steel_Rat> у меня из коробки был Firefox. А я еще очень неумелый юзер и смотрю на убунту как баран на новые ворота.... А еще софт ставить и ставить...
<diskin> да, верно, из коробки Firefox у всех
<diskin> ну попробуй просто команду, что дали выше, запусти и скажи, что она выдаст
<diskin> если много выдаст, то в paste
<diskin> !paste
<diskin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Steel_Rat> так. Chromе по этой команде встал без вопросов. За исключением пароля на SUDO само собой. Ребята еще один вопрос как вообще происходит поиск нужных пакетов. Вот к примеру MySQL я с горем пополам воткнул. И мне бы теперь phpmyadmin поставить. Где и как его отыскать.
<handiness> Steel_Rat: Честно, не понимаю твой интерес к обычному хрому, хромиум и оперативки меньше кушает и выглядит по симпатичней, лично на мой взгляд, есть так же проект Хромиума без гугла, если интересно почитать вот ссылочка
<handiness> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium
<diskin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KCfgdZMxtc/
<handiness> Steel_Rat: sudo apt search пакет
<Steel_Rat> Огромное спасибо. Надеюсь еще увидимся.
<diskin> заходи, конечно!
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-02
<Steel_Rat> Всем доброго времени суток. Скажите можно проконсультироваться ?
